# Chemical Alley Part 2



## danibryan819

Posting the characters soon! 

LET THE ROLEPLAY BEGIN!


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Caroline: "I hope so. I can't bear the thought of him being so upset."
> 
> Jaycee: "thank you" she said forcing a slight smile.
> 
> OOC: I might have one or two more posts but then I'm off for the weekend. I'm going to a camp. Be back Sunday evening!



Lynn: She put her hand on Marcus's. "I love you."

Ciel: He neared the door. "Who knows, I might meet you later in time." he opened the door and left.

Cloudy: "I've no use for this. I'm not going to keep in touch with that mouthy brat..." she crumpled the phone number and adress.

Ciel: "You're pretty loud! I just closed the door, Cloudy." he peeked his head again, an agitated look on his face. He closed the door for the final time.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She put her hand on Marcus's. "I love you."
> 
> Ciel: He neared the door. "Who knows, I might meet you later in time." he opened the door and left.
> 
> Cloudy: "I've no use for this. I'm not going to keep in touch with that mouthy brat..." she crumpled the phone number and adress.
> 
> Ciel: "You're pretty loud! I just closed the door, Cloudy." he peeked his head again, an agitated look on his face. He closed the door for the final time.



Marcus: she smiled slightly. "Love y-you t-too. S-o, so m-much."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She put her hand on Marcus's. "I love you."
> 
> Ciel: He neared the door. "Who knows, I might meet you later in time." he opened the door and left.
> 
> Cloudy: "I've no use for this. I'm not going to keep in touch with that mouthy brat..." she crumpled the phone number and adress.
> 
> Ciel: "You're pretty loud! I just closed the door, Cloudy." he peeked his head again, an agitated look on his face. He closed the door for the final time.



Jaycee: "what do you mean? He seems nice" seeing her crumple the number she said quietly "wait, can I have it?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Caroline: "are you girls ready?" she stood at the door.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "are you girls ready?" she stood at the door.



Dawn: "I suppose."

Marina: the pizza came and she and her parents took a slice. She looked at Alex expectantly.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "what do you mean? He seems nice" seeing her crumple the number she said quietly "wait, can I have it?"



Cloudy: "He dissed me...but yeah. You can take it." she unfolded in and flattened it out, giving it to her.

Alex: He took a slice. "So..."

Lynn: She kissed his forehead and started to move away. "I need to tend to my eye..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I suppose."
> 
> Marina: the pizza came and she and her parents took a slice. She looked at Alex expectantly.



Caroline: she opened the door. She had to take them now, otherwise her mind would keep traveling back to Jordan and how he was doing. She started down the street walking toward a bus stop. "I don't have a car right now, well, I could you Jordan's but he pays for it so I try not to unless it's an emergency."

Jordan: He kicked the ball into the goal again. It soared always hitting perfectly in the corner. He was completely ignoring Jon.

Jon: "why don't we go in, I'll play you in one-on-one basketball. That's the only sport I know."

Jordan: he nodded cautiously "okay." they walked in and Jordan stood in the center facing Jon and dribbling the ball.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Cloudy: "He dissed me...but yeah. You can take it." she unfolded in and flattened it out, giving it to her.
> 
> Alex: He took a slice. "So..."
> 
> Lynn: She kissed his forehead and started to move away. "I need to tend to my eye..."



Marcus: "Wait." He took his shirt and put it to her eye. "S-sit here. I'll get it." He stood and went to get ice.

Marina: "Take a bite."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she opened the door. She had to take them now, otherwise her mind would keep traveling back to Jordan and how he was doing. She started down the street walking toward a bus stop. "I don't have a car right now, well, I could you Jordan's but he pays for it so I try not to unless it's an emergency."
> 
> Jordan: He kicked the ball into the goal again. It soared always hitting perfectly in the corner. He was completely ignoring Jon.
> 
> Jon: "why don't we go in, I'll play you in one-on-one basketball. That's the only sport I know."
> 
> Jordan: he nodded cautiously "okay." they walked in and Jordan stood in the center facing Jon and dribbling the ball.



Dawn: "It's okay, the car scares me anyways."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Cloudy: "He dissed me...but yeah. You can take it." she unfolded in and flattened it out, giving it to her.
> 
> Alex: He took a slice. "So..."
> 
> Lynn: She kissed his forehead and started to move away. "I need to tend to my eye..."



Jaycee: She took it and put it directly in her pocket. "thanks" she said quietly. It was a rare chance for her to find someone who didn't know or like Jordan, and besides he seemed so nice, the way he readily asked her what was wrong, and the way he cared about his sister.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "Okay..." She felt her phone buzz.

Ciel: His eyes on the busy road, he waited for Lynn to answer his phone call. "Lynn?"

Lynn: "Hm?"

Ciel: "I'm stopping by your house, no questions. Mkay?"

Lynn: "Fine..." she hung up.

Cloudy: "I'll be off." she smiled slightly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "It's okay, the car scares me anyways."



Caroline: "oh, well what we're waiting for is a bus, I guess it's kind of like a car, but for more people. Someone else drives. It's a long walk if we don't take it, but we could walk of you want."

Karen: she waited with them.

Jordan: "ready?" he said. Seeing him nod he easily faked him out going around him and throwing and easy lay up. They switched spots. 

Jon: He took the ball, Jordan really was good. He started to go around him when he stole the ball. Jon's wallet fell out of his pocket flipping open, Jordan scored another basket shooting from the three point line. 

Jordan: He walked back and picked up Jon's open wallet. He looked at it confused, inside there was a picture of a boy around 10 and a girl around 6. In a weird way they looked like him. His stomach dropped.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Okay..." She felt her phone buzz.
> 
> Ciel: His eyes on the busy road, he waited for Lynn to answer his phone call. "Lynn?"
> 
> Lynn: "Hm?"
> 
> Ciel: "I'm stopping by your house, no questions. Mkay?"
> 
> Lynn: "Fine..." she hung up.
> 
> Cloudy: "I'll be off." she smiled slightly.



Jaycee: "okay. Thanks for...being here" she hated herself for letting Jordan make her this upset.


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: So I was thinking that Ember, Kenzie, and Griffin should probably stay in Chemical Alley for a while. Ember needs to remember who she is and Griffin needs to get Ember on the dark side.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "okay. Thanks for...being here" she hated herself for letting Jordan make her this upset.



Cloudy: "No problem." she left.

Ciel: He reached Lynn's house. He let himself in. Turning into the room, he noticed Lynn's covered eye. "Lynn?"

Lynn: She looked at him. "Yeah?"

Ciel: "Your eye..." he removed the cover from her eye. His eyes narrowed. "He did this to you? I'M GONNA KILL THAT MUTATED LITTLE BAS-"

Lynn: "Shut up. I was stupid..."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "oh, well what we're waiting for is a bus, I guess it's kind of like a car, but for more people. Someone else drives. It's a long walk if we don't take it, but we could walk of you want."
> 
> Karen: she waited with them.
> 
> Jordan: "ready?" he said. Seeing him nod he easily faked him out going around him and throwing and easy lay up. They switched spots.
> 
> Jon: He took the ball, Jordan really was good. He started to go around him when he stole the ball. Jon's wallet fell out of his pocket flipping open, Jordan scored another basket shooting from the three point line.
> 
> Jordan: He walked back and picked up Jon's open wallet. He looked at it confused, inside there was a picture of a boy around 10 and a girl around 6. In a weird way they looked like him. His stomach dropped.



Dawn: "O-oh, I'll manage."

Marcus: he tended to her eye, still very drowsy.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "O-oh, I'll manage."
> 
> Marcus: he tended to her eye, still very drowsy.



Caroline: The bus pulled up, she showed the driver her pass and paid for Karen and Dawn. She took a seat.

Jordan: He looked up at Jon his eyes intense "who is this?" 

Jon: "oh, Jordan, I was going to tell you. But..I..."

Jordan: he knew his first thought was right. He flipped the pictures and found a family portrait with Jon, the girl and boy, and a woman he had never seen before. "does my mom know!?" he shouted. 

Jon: he shook his head "she was so concerned about you coming back, it wasn't the right..."

Jordan: He threw the wallet to the ground cutting him off and stormed out of the gym. He opened the door quickly "I NEVER want to see you again!!" he screamed before slamming the door as hard as he could. He had left all of his stuff. He didn't care. He ran until he knew Jon wouldn't find him. He sunk down behind a tree and dialed Marina's number with shaking fingers. He waited for her to answer.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: The bus pulled up, she showed the driver her pass and paid for Karen and Dawn. She took a seat.
> 
> Jordan: He looked up at Jon his eyes intense "who is this?"
> 
> Jon: "oh, Jordan, I was going to tell you. But..I..."
> 
> Jordan: he knew his first thought was right. He flipped the pictures and found a family portrait with Jon, the girl and boy, and a woman he had never seen before. "does my mom know!?" he shouted.
> 
> Jon: he shook his head "she was so concerned about you coming back, it wasn't the right..."
> 
> Jordan: He threw the wallet to the ground cutting him off and stormed out of the gym. He opened the door quickly "I NEVER want to see you again!!" he screamed before slamming the door as hard as he could. He had left all of his stuff. He didn't care. He ran until he knew Jon wouldn't find him. He sunk down behind a tree and dialed Marina's number with shaking fingers. He waited for her to answer.



Marina: she answered. "What happened?!"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she answered. "What happened?!"



Jordan: he was so glad she answered "Marina, he has another family" he said emotions filling him. He was still beyond shocked.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Lynn, I'll never shut up. I'm going to go after him. He hurt you. I can't forgive him."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he was so glad she answered "Marina, he has another family" he said emotions filling him. He was still beyond shocked.



Marina: "be right there." She left with her mother, leaving her father with Alex. They drove to Jordan. She hugged him. "I'll be right back. I made a promise that I'm keeping." She stormed into the court and slammed Jon's face with one of her crutches. "That's for hurting my friend, you son of a-" she stopped herself and stormed out. "Let's go."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Lynn, I'll never shut up. I'm going to go after him. He hurt you. I can't forgive him."



Marcus: "Not if I kill him first. I don't care how much medication those stupid doctors gave me. I'll kill him."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "be right there." She left with her mother, leaving her father with Alex. They drove to Jordan. She hugged him. "I'll be right back. I made a promise that I'm keeping." She stormed into the court and slammed Jon's face with one of her crutches. "That's for hurting my friend, you son of a-" she stopped herself and stormed out. "Let's go."



Jordan: He sat and waited. When Marina got there he stood up. He hugged her. He nodded when she said she was keeping her promise. He hadn't really put together what it was. 

Jon: He put his hand up to his face where Marina hit him. He deserved it. He walked back out to his car and set all of Jordan's stuff against a wall outside. He got into the drivers seat and drove in the direction of his house, not Jordan's and Caroline's. 

Jordan: he nodded again when she got back and got in. He eyes stared off into nothing.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "Guys..." she frowned.

Ciel: He sighed. "I'm out." he closed the door behind him, started the car and drove off.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He sat and waited. When Marina got there he stood up. He hugged her. He nodded when she said she was keeping her promise. He hadn't really put together what it was.
> 
> Jon: He put his hand up to his face where Marina hit him. He deserved it. He walked back out to his car and set all of Jordan's stuff against a wall outside. He got into the drivers seat and drove in the direction of his house, not Jordan's and Caroline's.
> 
> Jordan: he nodded again when she got back and got in. He eyes stared off into nothing.



Marina: she slid into the car and hugged Jordan for the entire car ride. "We can either go to your house or we could go back to the pizzeria with Alex and my father."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Guys..." she frowned.
> 
> Ciel: He sighed. "I'm out." he closed the door behind him, started the car and drove off.



Marcus: he wrapped his arms around Lynn and sighed. "I' s-serious, l-love. I-I'll k-kill h-him."


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:
			
		

> OOC: So I was thinking that Ember, Kenzie, and Griffin should probably stay in Chemical Alley for a while. Ember needs to remember who she is and Griffin needs to get Ember on the dark side.



OOC: I have Perry and Monica there


----------



## Fairywings

Tristan: He helped Sylvia off of the hospital bed. "You like your cast?"

Sylvia: "Jade's a little grumpy and mean sometimes, but they're my only friends." They were now both unconnected from their hospital beds, probably without the doctors noticing


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she slid into the car and hugged Jordan for the entire car ride. "We can either go to your house or we could go back to the pizzeria with Alex and my father."



Jordan: He let Marina hug him, he liked the feeling of her arms around, but he couldn't seem to hug her back, his head was spinning "I think I just want to go home" he said quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He let Marina hug him, he liked the feeling of her arms around, but he couldn't seem to hug her back, his head was spinning "I think I just want to go home" he said quietly.



Marina; "Okay, do you want me to stay with you?"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He walked into his parent's home. "I'm back!" he yelled to the empty house. A note was left on the wall: We've gone to take a flight to England for your dad's job. We'll see you later! Try to get enough money to move out...
"This is what they do..." he muttered. Hopefully, Cloudy wouldn't call him. But he didn't know that she gave it away.

Lynn: "Thanks, but he'll be driving back. He's stubborn and mean. But I have you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina; "Okay, do you want me to stay with you?"



Jordan: He nodded "I want you too, but I don't want to take you away from Alex and your parents" he said in a voice only slightly louder than a whisper. His eyes still stared off.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He walked into his parent's home. "I'm back!" he yelled to the empty house. A note was left on the wall: We've gone to take a flight to England for your dad's job. We'll see you later! Try to get enough money to move out...
> "This is what they do..." he muttered. Hopefully, Cloudy wouldn't call him. But he didn't know that she gave it away.
> 
> Lynn: "Thanks, but he'll be driving back. He's stubborn and mean. But I have you."



Marcus: "I'm so lucky." He slowly and gently kissed her.

Marina: "It's fine. I live with them, I'll see them a lot.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I'm so lucky." He slowly and gently kissed her.
> 
> Marina: "It's fine. I live with them, I'll see them a lot.



Jordan: he nodded "than will you stay with me for a while please."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She smiled. A giggle slipping out, she kissed him in return. A sparkle shown in her ice blue eyes, she sighed with happiness. "I love you..."


----------



## Fairywings

Tristan: He smirked at Sylvia. "Watch this, I bet they won't even notice. See you, docs!"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: Patting his back pocket and finding it was empty, he gasped. "My wallet...dangit!" he looked in his car. Nope. It probably slipped out of his pocket when he was with Cloudy and Jaycee.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She smiled. A giggle slipping out, she kissed him in return. A sparkle shown in her ice blue eyes, she sighed with happiness. "I love you..."



Marcus: he smiled and nodded. "I l-love you mo-ore." He mumbled. He hated that he could barely make out words like this, it was so embarrassing. He didn't understand those doctors' motive to do this to him.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: Patting his back pocket and finding it was empty, he gasped. "My wallet...dangit!" he looked in his car. Nope. It probably slipped out of his pocket when he was with Cloudy and Jaycee.



Jaycee: she noticed a wallet on the floor. She didn't recognize it. She opened it and realized it was Ciel's. She took his number out of her pocket and dialed it into her phone calling him.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "than will you stay with me for a while please."



Marina: "Of corse." Her mom dropped them off at Jordan's house. She told her what to say to Alex if he got mad or jealous. Jordan really needed her right now.


----------



## disneygirl520

Jordan: getting to his apartment he got out with Marina "thank you for getting me. I'm sorry."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He didn't recognize the number but picked it up anyways. "Hello?"

Lynn: She chuckled and carried him to an empty bed and set him down.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He didn't recognize the number but picked it up anyways. "Hello?"
> 
> Lynn: She chuckled and carried him to an empty bed and set him down.



Jaycee: "um Ciel, it's Jaycee. You left your wallet at my house."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: getting to his apartment he got out with Marina "thank you for getting me. I'm sorry."



Marcus: he smiled up at her. "You're strong."

Marina: "Of corse. Please don't be sorry. And that promise, in case you forgot, I whacked Jon in the face with my crutch." She hoped she would get a smile out of him.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "um Ciel, it's Jaycee. You left your wallet at my house."



Ciel: His tone softened. "Oh. That's where it went. Is it okay if I drop by to pick it up?" he asked, a bit embarrased.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he smiled up at her. "You're strong."
> 
> Marina: "Of corse. Please don't be sorry. And that promise, in case you forgot, I whacked Jon in the face with my crutch." She hoped she would get a smile out of him.



Jordan: "good" he said with a slight smile but it faded almost instantly. He opened the apartment door and sat down on the couch. "I've always thought he was a bad person, but this is just..." his voice trailed off.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She chuckled. "Nah."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: His tone softened. "Oh. That's where it went. Is it okay if I drop by to pick it up?" he asked, a bit embarrased.



Jaycee: "yeah, that's fine" she was doing her best to sound happier but her heart was still broken.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "yeah, that's fine" she was doing her best to sound happier but her heart was still broken.



Ciel: "See you soon." he hung up and drove to her house. He knocked on the door.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "See you soon." he hung up and drove to her house. He knocked on the door.



Jaycee: she opened the door, his wallet was in her hand "here you go" she said handing it to him.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "good" he said with a slight smile but it faded almost instantly. He opened the apartment door and sat down on the couch. "I've always thought he was a bad person, but this is just..." his voice trailed off.



Marcus: "Y-yeah, y-ou are."

Marina: she walked in and sat next to him, placing her crutches on the floor. "It's alright. Does your mom know."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Y-yeah, y-ou are."
> 
> Marina: she walked in and sat next to him, placing her crutches on the floor. "It's alright. Does your mom know."



Jordan: "no" he said putting his face in his hands. He couldn't even tell if he was angry or sad. All he knew was that he hated him and he was hurt.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Y-yeah, y-ou are."
> 
> Marina: she walked in and sat next to him, placing her crutches on the floor. "It's alright. Does your mom know."



Lynn: "Let's not fight about it." she smiled.

Ciel: "Uh...Thanks." he took it and put in his pocket. "Um...yeah. I hope to see you soon."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Let's not fight about it." she smiled.
> 
> Ciel: "Uh...Thanks." he took it and put in his pocket. "Um...yeah. I hope to see you soon."



Jaycee: She looked at her feet "you're welcome. Cloudy gave me your number. I hope you don't mind."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: She looked at her feet "you're welcome. Cloudy gave me your number. I hope you don't mind."



Ciel: "Not at all...she sort of scared me. A lot." he showed a genuine smile and chuckle. He quickly put his bright white teeth away, following him clearing his throat. "But, ah...yeah. I don't mind."


----------



## Fairywings

Tristan: Jr loked at Lynn and Marcus. "If the docs ask where we sre, we're gone. See you." He threw his arm around Sylvia and he led her off.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Not at all...she sort of scared me. A lot." he showed a genuine smile and chuckle. He quickly put his bright white teeth away, following him clearing his throat. "But, ah...yeah. I don't mind."



Jaycee: she looked up at him and smiled slightly when he smiled. "do you want to come inside?" she asked stepping out of the way. She realized she hadn't invited him in.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she looked up at him and smiled slightly when he smiled. "do you want to come inside?" she asked stepping out of the way. She realized she hadn't invited him in.



Ciel: "Oh, uh sure." he stepped in.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Oh, uh sure." he stepped in.



Jaycee: She walked in. Her parents were out. She held her hands behind her back and looked down. She didn't know why she felt so awkward around him.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: She walked in. Her parents were out. She held her hands behind her back and looked down. She didn't know why she felt so awkward around him.



Ciel: He leaned against the wall, brushing back his black hair. He sighed. "So..."


----------



## danibryan819

Ooc: This is a drawing of what I think he looks like.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He leaned against the wall, brushing back his black hair. He sighed. "So..."



Jaycee: She looked up at him unsure of what to say. "is your sister okay? That guy didn't hurt her right?"


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: She looked up at him unsure of what to say. "is your sister okay? That guy didn't hurt her right?"



Ciel: He sighed. "No...he hurt her. She's got her boyfriend to protect her, now. What about Jordan? Why'd he pull such a jerk move as to break up with you?" he asked.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "no" he said putting his face in his hands. He couldn't even tell if he was angry or sad. All he knew was that he hated him and he was hurt.



Marina: she hugged him. "He should've. He-" she sighed. "I'm sorry."

Marcus: he smiled. "Kay."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He sighed. "No...he hurt her. She's got her boyfriend to protect her, now. What about Jordan? Why'd he pull such a jerk move as to break up with you?" he asked.



Jaycee: "oh, I'm so sorry." Just hearing Jordan's name made her eyes fill with tears. She shrugged trying not to cry "he said he fell in love with someone else."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she hugged him. "He should've. He-" she sighed. "I'm sorry."
> 
> Marcus: he smiled. "Kay."



Jordan: He turned and hugged her back. He swallowed "I don't know how I'm going to tell her." he let go of their hug staring at the wall in front of him "and you know what the worst part is? He's so proud of them" a tear fell "he carries around their pictures and had family portraits made. Even when he was still with us I never had that."


----------



## Fairywings

Tristan: He and Sylvia left the hospital. "So what does your family think of your cast?"

Sylvia: "They don't like them or me. They lock me up, even though it's not that bad, I'm not that ill."

Tristan: "I'm sorry. I'm guessing you don't want to go back to them?"

Sylvia: "I never want to see them again. I don't want them to ever find me."

Tristan: He looked at Sylvia. All of a sudden, his popularity, his fily, none of it mattered. Tge only thing that mattered was helping Sylvia to not be found. " I can make us disappear."

Sylvia: "You can?"

Tristan: "Yes."

Sylvia: "You will?"

Tristan: He took a deep breath. "Yes."

Sylvia: She squealed with happiness and kissed Tristan.

Tristan: Kissing Sylvia was amazing. Perhaps there would be some benefits to helping Sylvia.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "oh, I'm so sorry." Just hearing Jordan's name made her eyes fill with tears. She shrugged trying not to cry "he said he fell in love with someone else."



Ciel: "I'm sorry. Shouldn't have asked that..." he walked in front of her and took her hand. "Just know that he's the utmost idiot to give you up. I don't understand why anybody would do that to such a sweet girl like you."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I'm sorry. Shouldn't have asked that..." he walked in front of her and took her hand. "Just know that he's the utmost idiot to give you up. I don't understand why anybody would do that to such a sweet girl like you."



Jaycee: She smiled slightly and blushed. "thank you" she sniffed, she brought her free hand up and wiped her eyes.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: She smiled slightly and blushed. "thank you" she sniffed, she brought her free hand up and wiped her eyes.



Ciel: "No...it's what you need to hear. Not what you want to hear, but what you need. It's not comfort, but truth." He showed a relaxed smile. "I really do apologize. That was rude..."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "No...it's what you need to hear. Not what you want to hear, but what you need. It's not comfort, but truth." He showed a relaxed smile. "I really do apologize. That was rude..."



Jaycee: she wasn't completely sure what he was apologizing for. "what are you sorry for? For asking? Or for telling me not to think you were just saying it because I want to hear it? You aren't being rude."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she wasn't completely sure what he was apologizing for. "what are you sorry for? For asking? Or for telling me not to think you were just saying it because I want to hear it? You aren't being rude."



Ciel: "For asking about it. Wounds of any type are hard to close." he remembered being bullied like it just happened. He remembered red, black, screams and a gunshot. He tried to shake off the memory.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "For asking about it. Wounds of any type are hard to close." he remembered being bullied like it just happened. He remembered red, black, screams and a gunshot. He tried to shake off the memory.



Jaycee: "oh, it's alright. I like that you care enough to ask even when you hardly know me. Are you okay?"


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "oh, it's alright. I like that you care enough to ask even when you hardly know me. Are you okay?"



Ciel: He looked away. "Uh, yeah...just...just a memory coming back to me." he pushed it aside.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked away. "Uh, yeah...just...just a memory coming back to me." he pushed it aside.



Jaycee: "oh, okay." She didn't know him well enough to ask what it was. She looked down.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "oh, okay." She didn't know him well enough to ask what it was. She looked down.



Ciel: "Uh...do you like skating? Like roller skating? There's a rink not far away and my friend's dad owns the rink...would you wanna go?" he asked nervously.


----------



## Fairywings

Tristan: He could do most of the disappearing act himself. But there would be a few things he would need help with. If only his fellow ex-deaths were here to help him....


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Uh...do you like skating? Like roller skating? There's a rink not far away and my friend's dad owns the rink...would you wanna go?" he asked nervously.



Jaycee: She was surprise by the question "um, yeah okay. That sounds like fun" she smiled slightly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He turned and hugged her back. He swallowed "I don't know how I'm going to tell her." he let go of their hug staring at the wall in front of him "and you know what the worst part is? He's so proud of them" a tear fell "he carries around their pictures and had family portraits made. Even when he was still with us I never had that."



Marina: "I'll tell her for you. It's okay." She wiped his tears away. "I'm sorry. He shouldn't have come back. He shouldn't have ever tried to redeem himself. He doesn't deserve you as a som. You're absolutely amazing, Jordan."


----------



## Doodle98

Dawn: she sat on the bus terrified, clutching the handrail. "There aren't even seat belts on this!"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Thanks. Just thought it could be fun..."


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: "How l-long d-do you-ou thi-ink it will-l b-be before I g-get be-tter?"


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "How l-long d-do you-ou thi-ink it will-l b-be before I g-get be-tter?"



Lynn: "Soon. Just takes time. A couple days? A week or two...I dunno..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I'll tell her for you. It's okay." She wiped his tears away. "I'm sorry. He shouldn't have come back. He shouldn't have ever tried to redeem himself. He doesn't deserve you as a som. You're absolutely amazing, Jordan."





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she sat on the bus terrified, clutching the handrail. "There aren't even seat belts on this!"



Jordan: "thank you Marina" he said quietly. He lay down so his head was on her lap. "you'd really tell her for me? That means a lot. But you haven't even met her yet."

Caroline: "it's safe. Don't worry."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Soon. Just takes time. A couple days? A week or two...I dunno..."



Marcus: he groaned. "Why?" He felt vulnerable and helpless. He should be protecting Lynn. But she gave him everything. Care, love, and an actual home. Much more than he could ever give her. She didn't deserve to be burdened by him.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Thanks. Just thought it could be fun..."



Jaycee: She nodded, she looked down at herself. She was wearing sweats and a t-shirt, her hair was thrown in a ponytail and practically all of her make up had been rubbed off. "can I make myself look a little nicer first?"


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he groaned. "Why?" He felt vulnerable and helpless. He should be protecting Lynn. But she gave him everything. Care, love, and an actual home. Much more than he could ever give her. She didn't deserve to be burdened by him.



Lynn: She shrugged and lay next to him. She started to fall asleep.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "thank you Marina" he said quietly. He lay down so his head was on her lap. "you'd really tell her for me? That means a lot. But you haven't even met her yet."
> 
> Caroline: "it's safe. Don't worry."



Marina: she brushed the hair out of his face and kissed his forehead. "I'd rather have her hate me than have to hear it from you. It's fine. Sorry my lap is sorta small." She chuckled. The remaining part of her missing leg only went about halfway to her knee.

Dawn: "o-okay."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: She nodded, she looked down at herself. She was wearing sweats and a t-shirt, her hair was thrown in a ponytail and practically all of her make up had been rubbed off. "can I make myself look a little nicer first?"



Ciel: "Whatever you want." he nodded.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She shrugged and lay next to him. She started to fall asleep.



Marcus: he wrapped his arms around her frail figure and kissed her forehead.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she brushed the hair out of his face and kissed his forehead. "I'd rather have her hate me than have to hear it from you. It's fine. Sorry my lap is sorta small." She chuckled. The remaining part of her missing leg only went about halfway to her knee.
> 
> Dawn: "o-okay."



Jordan: He looked up at her his face still sad. "thank you, I love you" he shook his head when she mentioned her lap and smiled slightly.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Whatever you want." he nodded.



Jaycee: "okay, just give me a minute" she walked into her room and closed the door. She slid on a pair of jeans and a light pink spaghetti strap shirt, she started to brush her hair.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He looked up at her his face still sad. "thank you, I love you" he shook his head when she mentioned her lap and smiled slightly.



Marina: "Please don't be sad. I can't take it. But hey, we're alone. You can cry if you want."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Please don't be sad. I can't take it. But hey, we're alone. You can cry if you want."



Jordan: "I don't think he's going to come back, so that's good" a single tear slid down the side of his face "I just want to know what he thinks is wrong with me. I mean why am I not good enough for him?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I don't think he's going to come back, so that's good" a single tear slid down the side of his face "I just want to know what he thinks is wrong with me. I mean why am I not good enough for him?"



Marina: she wiped the tear away. "Jordan, that man is a selfish, lying idiot. If he ever tries to come back he'll get my other crutch in his face."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she wiped the tear away. "Jordan, that man is a selfish, lying idiot. If he ever tries to come back he'll get my other crutch in his face."



Jordan: he smiled slightly. It was the first time someone had talked about his father in the way that he thought of him. "thank you. You really know how to make me feel better."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled slightly. It was the first time someone had talked about his father in the way that he thought of him. "thank you. You really know how to make me feel better."



Marina: she smiled. "I should know how, you're my best friend." She looked around. "Want me to get you something?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she smiled. "I should know how, you're my best friend." She looked around. "Want me to get you something?"



Jordan: he smiled "that's okay, here I'll show you my room." He stood up. He still felt down, but a lot better, had Marina not been here he knew he would have been much worse.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "that's okay, here I'll show you my room." He stood up. He still felt down, but a lot better, had Marina not been here he knew he would have been much worse.



Marina: "One sec." She picked her crutches off of the floor and took a minute to stand up. "Okay, your room? Hey, where's your girlfriend, Karen, and your mom anyways?"

Dawn: when the bus stopped she was the first one off. She looked at the mall. "That's huge."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "One sec." She picked her crutches off of the floor and took a minute to stand up. "Okay, your room? Hey, where's your girlfriend, Karen, and your mom anyways?"
> 
> Dawn: when the bus stopped she was the first one off. She looked at the mall. "That's huge."



Jordan: He helped her stand, "my mom took them shopping, to get clothes. I was supposed to still be with Jon but...yeah." He led her to his room and sat down on the bed.

Caroline: She smiled "it is. She started walking in.

Karen: she followed looking around. 

OOC: sorry, I forgot to post as her before.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He helped her stand, "my mom took them shopping, to get clothes. I was supposed to still be with Jon but...yeah." He led her to his room and sat down on the bed.
> 
> Caroline: She smiled "it is. She started walking in.
> 
> Karen: she followed looking around.
> 
> OOC: sorry, I forgot to post as her before.



Marina: "That's a lot of trophies. You must be really really good. I should watch you play sometime."

Dawn: "Earth is so weird." She whispered to Karen.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "That's a lot of trophies. You must be really really good. I should watch you play sometime."
> 
> Dawn: "Earth is so weird." She whispered to Karen.



Jordan: he smiled "alright, I'd like that." he looked up at the trophies "I like to think I'm pretty good, and these are only the ones I'm proud of, there a couple more boxes in the closet" he bit his lip. He hoped he didn't sound like he was bragging. He wasn't. 

Karen: She nodded quickly. Stepping inside of the mall her eyes widened. It was so big and bright and so much was happening.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "alright, I'd like that." he looked up at the trophies "I like to think I'm pretty good, and these are only the ones I'm proud of, there a couple more boxes in the closet" he bit his lip. He hoped he didn't sound like he was bragging. He wasn't.
> 
> Karen: She nodded quickly. Stepping inside of the mall her eyes widened. It was so big and bright and so much was happening.



Marina: she grinned. She had gotten him off topic. "In your closet? You should bolt them upside down on your ceiling or something."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she grinned. She had gotten him off topic. "In your closet? You should bolt them upside down on your ceiling or something."



Jordan: he smiled forgetting about his dad "that just seems dangerous. We ran out of room. I've been accumulating them since I was 6" he laughed.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled forgetting about his dad "that just seems dangerous. We ran out of room. I've been accumulating them since I was 6" he laughed.



Marina: "Six? Wow. So that's why you have these." She poked his abs. She blinked a few times. A zebra just walked into the room. "Jordan, you have no idea how many animals I've tried to save and they just turn out to be hallucinations. Now I know it's probably not real, but is there a zebra in the doorway?"


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She looked up at him. "Love you." she closed her eyes, shivering.

Ciel: "No problem." he waited paitently.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She looked up at him. "Love you." she closed her eyes, shivering.
> 
> Ciel: "No problem." he waited paitently.



Marcus: he removed his shirt and wrapped it around her, then pulled the blankets over them. He held her close and kissed her forehead. "L-love y-ou t-too."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Six? Wow. So that's why you have these." She poked his abs. She blinked a few times. A zebra just walked into the room. "Jordan, you have no idea how many animals I've tried to save and they just turn out to be hallucinations. Now I know it's probably not real, but is there a zebra in the doorway?"





danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She looked up at him. "Love you." she closed her eyes, shivering.
> 
> Ciel: "No problem." he waited paitently.



Jordan: He laughed when she poked his abs. He listened to her and looked "no, there isn't anything there."

Caroline: She led them to one of the stores and led them to a rack filled with clothing. "I think you're about this size. Which colors do you like?"

Jaycee: She braided her hair to the side and put on some make up, not a lot, but she put on lipgloss and mascara and her eyelids shone with glitter. She tied on a pair of purple tennis shoes and stepped outside of the room.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He laughed when she poked his abs. He listened to her and looked "no, there isn't anything there."
> 
> Caroline: She led them to one of the stores and led them to a rack filled with clothing. "I think you're about this size. Which colors do you like?"
> 
> Jaycee: She braided her hair to the side and put on some make up, not a lot, but she put on lipgloss and mascara and her eyelids shone with glitter. She tied on a pair of purple tennis shoes and stepped outside of the room.



Marina: "Of corse there isn't." She groaned and put her face in her hands. "Crap."

Dawn: "Black." She said simply.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Of corse there isn't." She groaned and put her face in her hands. "Crap."
> 
> Dawn: "Black." She said simply.



Jordan: He wrapped an arm around her back. "I'm sorry Marina, it's going to be okay."

Caroline: She grabbed the black shirt for Dawn and a green one for Karen as she had specified. She continued doing this as she led them to various racks.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He wrapped an arm around her back. "I'm sorry Marina, it's going to be okay."
> 
> Caroline: She grabbed the black shirt for Dawn and a green one for Karen as she had specified. She continued doing this as she led them to various racks.



Marina: "sorry,"

Dawn: "this is cool"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "sorry,"
> 
> Dawn: "this is cool"



Jordan: "why are you apologizing?"

Caroline: "yeah, it's kind of fun." Se had gathered a small pile of clothes for the girls.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "why are you apologizing?"
> 
> Caroline: "yeah, it's kind of fun." Se had gathered a small pile of clothes for the girls.



Marina: "It's embarrassing."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "It's embarrassing."



Jordan: "please don't feel embarrassed around me." He lay down on his back and his mind started traveling back to his dad.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "please don't feel embarrassed around me." He lay down on his back and his mind started traveling back to his dad.



Marina: she laid down next to him and wrapped her arms around him. "Sorry, habit."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she laid down next to him and wrapped her arms around him. "Sorry, habit."



Jordan: he shrugged "it's okay." He mind started wandering, he didn't want to think about him but he couldn't stop.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he shrugged "it's okay." He mind started wandering, he didn't want to think about him but he couldn't stop.



Marina: "Don't think about it."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Don't think about it."



Jordan: "I can't help it. He's probably getting home now, and hugging his wife and his kids."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I can't help it. He's probably getting home now, and hugging his wife and his kids."



Marina: "Stop. He is probably at the doctor making sure his nose isn't broken because of me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Stop. He is probably at the doctor making sure his nose isn't broken because of me."



Jordan: he smiled slightly but it faded, he couldn't stop. "he's probably got his wife with him. She probably doesn't know I exist. His kids are at school. They'll probably come home and see he's back and he'll hug them and carry them inside laughing."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled slightly but it faded, he couldn't stop. "he's probably got his wife with him. She probably doesn't know I exist. His kids are at school. They'll probably come home and see he's back and he'll hug them and carry them inside laughing."



Marina: "We're going to make sure she knows who you are."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "We're going to make sure she knows who you are."



Jordan: "but do I really want her to know about me, or what about my brother and sister. Maybe I should just let them live their nice normal happy lives."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "but do I really want her to know about me, or what about my brother and sister. Maybe I should just let them live their nice normal happy lives."



Marina: "Whatever you want to do I'll support. You could always send Dawn after them."

Dawn: she and her sister shopped with miss Caroline. Some of it was embarrassing, some boys snickered at her when she was confused about the bras. "This place is so weird. How do we get the clothes?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Whatever you want to do I'll support. You could always send Dawn after them."
> 
> Dawn: she and her sister shopped with miss Caroline. Some of it was embarrassing, some boys snickered at her when she was confused about the bras. "This place is so weird. How do we get the clothes?"



Jordan: "no, they didn't do anything wrong. Especially the kids. Maybe eventually I'll try and contact her. But I need a while before I'll be able to do that. I hate him so much."

Caroline: She brought the clothes to the register. She wondered how Jordan was. She checked her phone, he hadn't contacted her. She figured that might be a good sign. "you have to bring it up here and pay for it." She got to the front of the line and handed the cashier her credit card.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "no, they didn't do anything wrong. Especially the kids. Maybe eventually I'll try and contact her. But I need a while before I'll be able to do that. I hate him so much."
> 
> Caroline: She brought the clothes to the register. She wondered how Jordan was. She checked her phone, he hadn't contacted her. She figured that might be a good sign. "you have to bring it up here and pay for it." She got to the front of the line and handed the cashier her credit card.



Dawn: "What's that thing? I thought you used green paper and little metal disks."

Marina: "Of corse. It's okay, Jordan." She hugged him tighter and kissed his cheek. "Everything will be okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "What's that thing? I thought you used green paper and little metal disks."
> 
> Marina: "Of corse. It's okay, Jordan." She hugged him tighter and kissed his cheek. "Everything will be okay."



Caroline: "you can, but this uses that, it just makes it so you don't have to carry the money around. It's confusing." She took the bags and thanked the cashier. 

Jordan: He hugged her back "I said I wouldn't let him hurt me. That didn't work."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "you can, but this uses that, it just makes it so you don't have to carry the money around. It's confusing." She took the bags and thanked the cashier.
> 
> Jordan: He hugged her back "I said I wouldn't let him hurt me. That didn't work."



Dawn: "Oh. Okay."

Marina: "It's okay. I understand. It's going to take a while to get over. I was a wreck when I lost my leg, and you know I still haven't fully gotten over it."


----------



## Fairywings

Tristan: He needed fake identification, a couple bags of clothes, and money and two plane tickets. Who could he call to get it at this time of night?


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He had his eyes closed, but opened them soon after hearing footsteps. "Hey." he looked to her.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Oh. Okay."
> 
> Marina: "It's okay. I understand. It's going to take a while to get over. I was a wreck when I lost my leg, and you know I still haven't fully gotten over it."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He had his eyes closed, but opened them soon after hearing footsteps. "Hey." he looked to her.



Jordan: "I still, I still can't believe it." he hugged her tighter. 

Caroline: she led them back to the bus and got on. 

Jaycee: "hi" she said smiling slightly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I still, I still can't believe it." he hugged her tighter.
> 
> Caroline: she led them back to the bus and got on.
> 
> Jaycee: "hi" she said smiling slightly.



Marina: "It's okay. It will be okay." she whispered into his ear.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: "I still, I still can't believe it." he hugged her tighter.
> 
> Caroline: she led them back to the bus and got on.
> 
> Jaycee: "hi" she said smiling slightly.



Ciel: "Would you wanna go soon? Oh god...I suck at talking..." he mumbled, a pathetic chuckle escaping his mouth.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "It's okay. It will be okay." she whispered into his ear.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Would you wanna go soon? Oh god...I suck at talking..." he mumbled, a pathetic chuckle escaping his mouth.



Jordan: He held her tight "I love you" he wondered when his mom would be home.

Caroline: they rode the bus back to their stop.

Jaycee: "yeah, we can go if you want to. You're fine."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: He held her tight "I love you" he wondered when his mom would be home.
> 
> Caroline: they rode the bus back to their stop.
> 
> Jaycee: "yeah, we can go if you want to. You're fine."



Ciel: "Okay." he nodded, opening the door for her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He held her tight "I love you" he wondered when his mom would be home.
> 
> Caroline: they rode the bus back to their stop.
> 
> Jaycee: "yeah, we can go if you want to. You're fine."



Marina: "I love you too. I'm sorry this happened to you, you don't deserve it."

Dawn: she clenched the bars on the bus. "How is this safe if there are no seat belts?"

Marcus: he dozed off with Lynn in his arms.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She snuggled with him, warmed by the blankets.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She snuggled with him, warmed by the blankets.



Marcus: he started to snore.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Okay." he nodded, opening the door for her.





Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I love you too. I'm sorry this happened to you, you don't deserve it."
> 
> Dawn: she clenched the bars on the bus. "How is this safe if there are no seat belts?"
> 
> Marcus: he dozed off with Lynn in his arms.



Caroline: she shrugged. "honestly I'm not sure why there aren't seat belts." they got to their stop and she got off. She walked up to the apartment and put her key in the door.

Jordan: he hugged her, he heard the key in the door "oh no" he whispered.

Jaycee: "thank you" she said as she stepped out.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Caroline: she shrugged. "honestly I'm not sure why there aren't seat belts." they got to their stop and she got off. She walked up to the apartment and put her key in the door.
> 
> Jordan: he hugged her, he heard the key in the door "oh no" he whispered.
> 
> Jaycee: "thank you" she said as she stepped out.



Ciel "No problem." He opened the truck door for her and hopped in on the driver's side.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she shrugged. "honestly I'm not sure why there aren't seat belts." they got to their stop and she got off. She walked up to the apartment and put her key in the door.
> 
> Jordan: he hugged her, he heard the key in the door "oh no" he whispered.
> 
> Jaycee: "thank you" she said as she stepped out.



Marina: "It's your mom. I'm going to tell her, remember? Don't worry." She hugged him tight then picked up her crutches, walked over, and opened the door. "Hello. You must be Jordan's mom. I'm Marina, his friend. Hi Dawn, hi, Karen."

Dawn: "That's so unsafe! They should put seat belts in. Oh, hi, Marina. Jordan's home?"

Marina: "Yeah." She bit her lip slightly.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel "No problem." He opened the truck door for her and hopped in on the driver's side.





Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "It's your mom. I'm going to tell her, remember? Don't worry." She hugged him tight then picked up her crutches, walked over, and opened the door. "Hello. You must be Jordan's mom. I'm Marina, his friend. Hi Dawn, hi, Karen."
> 
> Dawn: "That's so unsafe! They should put seat belts in. Oh, hi, Marina. Jordan's home?"
> 
> Marina: "Yeah." She bit her lip slightly.



Jaycee: She looked at him cautiously before climbing in. She didn't know what it was about him that she trusted so easily.

Jordan: once she had left her climbed under the covers and pulled them tightly around his shoulders. He turned so he was facing the wall, away from the door, and scrunched his eyes closed.

Karen: "hi" she said with a wave.

Caroline: she looked at her surprised and confused "um, hi. Yeah, I'm Caroline, Jordan's mom" then it registered. She dropped her stuff on the ground "did something happen? Is he okay?" she said starting toward his door.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: She looked at him cautiously before climbing in. She didn't what it was about him that she trusted so easily.
> 
> Jordan: once she had left her climbed under the covers and pulled them tightly around his shoulders. He turned so he was facing the wall, away from the door, and scrunched his eyes closed.
> 
> Karen: "hi" she said with a wave.
> 
> Caroline: she looked at her surprised and confused "um, hi. Yeah, I'm Caroline, Jordan's mom" then it registered. She dropped her stuff on the ground "did something happen? Is he okay?" she said starting toward his door.



Marina: "Ma'am, I need to tell you something. Jordan couldn't do it." She sat her down. "Jon, he has another family. A wife and kids. Jordan found out from a picture in his wallet and Jon admitted. I'm sorry."

Dawn: she looked at miss Caroline and her face paled. She ran into Jordan's room, jumped on the bed, then hugged him tight. "I'm sorry, love."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: She looked at him cautiously before climbing in. She didn't what it was about him that she trusted so easily.
> 
> Jordan: once she had left her climbed under the covers and pulled them tightly around his shoulders. He turned so he was facing the wall, away from the door, and scrunched his eyes closed.
> 
> Karen: "hi" she said with a wave.
> 
> Caroline: she looked at her surprised and confused "um, hi. Yeah, I'm Caroline, Jordan's mom" then it registered. She dropped her stuff on the ground "did something happen? Is he okay?" she said starting toward his door.



Ciel: He drove to the skating rink. "Here we are." He said quietly. He spotted one of the people that bullied him and shot a glare. "Not here...not now..." he mumbled before getting out.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: he shot awake and gasped. Sweat was pouring down his face. He had a terrible nightmare.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Ma'am, I need to tell you something. Jordan couldn't do it." She sat her down. "Jon, he has another family. A wife and kids. Jordan found out from a picture in his wallet and Jon admitted. I'm sorry."
> 
> Dawn: she looked at miss Caroline and her face paled. She ran into Jordan's room, jumped on the bed, then hugged him tight. "I'm sorry, love."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He drove to the skating rink. "Here we are." He said quietly. He spotted one of the people that bullied him and shot a glare. "Not here...not now..." he mumbled before getting out.



Caroline: Her face went pale and her heart dropped. Her eyes filled with tears. She didn't love Jon, at all, but the thought that he had remarried and created another family without even telling her hurt her. She had thought he just didn't want that life when he left but apparently he did. She hated him for not just staying a part of Jordan's life, she hated him for being a father to others but not him. She didn't understand. She put her hands over her face and cried quietly. 

Jordan: he was surprised with Dawn hugging him he hugged her back. "I'm sorry, I tried to let him be in my life." 

Jaycee: she got out "everything alright?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: Her face went pale and her heart dropped. Her eyes filled with tears. She didn't love Jon, at all, but the thought that he had remarried and created another family without even telling her hurt her. She had thought he just didn't want that life when he left but apparently he did. She hated him for not just staying a part of Jordan's life, she hated him for being a father to others but not him. She didn't understand. She put her hands over her face and cried quietly.
> 
> Jordan: he was surprised with Dawn hugging him he hugged her back. "I'm sorry, I tried to let him be in my life."
> 
> Jaycee: she got out "everything alright?"



Marina: she sat next to her and put her hand on her shoulder. "I'm sorry. If it helps I slammed my crutch into his face. I'm really sorry."

Dawn: "I'm sorry." She slid under the covers next to him and kissed his forehead. She cradled him in her arms like a baby. "It will be okay."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Caroline: Her face went pale and her heart dropped. Her eyes filled with tears. She didn't love Jon, at all, but the thought that he had remarried and created another family without even telling her hurt her. She had thought he just didn't want that life when he left but apparently he did. She hated him for not just staying a part of Jordan's life, she hated him for being a father to others but not him. She didn't understand. She put her hands over her face and cried quietly.
> 
> Jordan: he was surprised with Dawn hugging him he hugged her back. "I'm sorry, I tried to let him be in my life."
> 
> Jaycee: she got out "everything alright?"



Ciel: "No...those two...nevermind. Let's go inside." Ciel walked inside with Jaycee. Getting himself sorted out, he put on skates and looked to Jaycee, putting his hands on the bench behind him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she sat next to her and put her hand on her shoulder. "I'm sorry. If it helps I slammed my crutch into his face. I'm really sorry."
> 
> Dawn: "I'm sorry." She slid under the covers next to him and kissed his forehead. She cradled him in her arms like a baby. "It will be okay."



Caroline: "that helps a little. You're a good friend to Jordan" she said tears still coming "how upset is he? I can't believe I let that man back into our lives. I never should have. I hate myself for it."

Jordan: "I hate him so much. This is just a new low. I never thought he would actually do something like this to my mom and I."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "No...those two...nevermind. Let's go inside." Ciel walked inside with Jaycee. Getting himself sorted out, he put on skates and looked to Jaycee, putting his hands on the bench behind him.



Jaycee: she looked at him questioning in her eyes. "oh, okay." normally she might have asked what he was talking about but her heart was still sad and she wasn't herself. She put on skates and stood up.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "that helps a little. You're a good friend to Jordan" she said tears still coming "how upset is he? I can't believe I let that man back into our lives. I never should have. I hate myself for it."
> 
> Jordan: "I hate him so much. This is just a new low. I never thought he would actually do something like this to my mom and I."



Marina: "He is pretty upset. I managed to get him off topic a few times and let him think about sports. He'll be okay. I've honestly seen worse. Don't hate yourself. It was a nice idea, and considering it was his son who was put into a coma he did sorta deserve to know. But he shouldn't have been intruding like this and keeping secrets at the same time."

Dawn: "Please don't worry. You didn't need him in your life before and you don't now. Everything will be okay. Please. You have me and Karen to take care of you now and to help out your mother. It will all be okay." She kissed him gently.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "He is pretty upset. I managed to get him off topic a few times and let him think about sports. He'll be okay. I've honestly seen worse. Don't hate yourself. It was a nice idea, and considering it was his son who was put into a coma he did sorta deserve to know. But he shouldn't have been intruding like this and keeping secrets at the same time."
> 
> Dawn: "Please don't worry. You didn't need him in your life before and you don't now. Everything will be okay. Please. You have me and Karen to take care of you now and to help out your mother. It will all be okay." She kissed him gently.



Caroline: she nodded "did you pick him up? Where were they? Where did Jon go? How long has this been going on?" she had so many questions and knowing Jordan was upset she didn't want to ask him. 

Jordan: he nodded and kissed her back "I'm sorry."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she looked at him questioning in her eyes. "oh, okay." normally she might have asked what he was talking about but her heart was still sad and she wasn't herself. She put on skates and stood up.



Ciel: "Let's go." he rolled onto the rink, avoiding the two who seemed to be keeping their eyes on him. They narrowed him into a corner.

Alois: "Ha...had enough yet? I thought you were dead when we shot you and your friend. What was his name? Oh, yeah...wasn't it Luca?"

Ciel: "Don't talk about Luca in front of me. You're pathetic. You KILLED HIM! And all because you thought it was fun and games. Fun and games until you had to attend his funeral. 'I didn't do it! Ciel did this to him.' you said. You won't phase me."

Vince: "Listen, Ciel...you're no more than a joke."

Ciel: "Oh, ha...ha. Can I have one night where I don't have to deal with you two morons?" he grit his teeth.

Alois: "You're the moron. You never stood up for yourself. Punching bag of the school."

Ciel: "Leave me alone and mind your business!"

Alois: "And when have we ever done that?" he punched Ciel.

Ciel: His head hit the wall, knocking him unconsious. Alois and Vince walked away.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she nodded "did you pick him up? Where were they? Where did Jon go? How long has this been going on?" she had so many questions and knowing Jordan was upset she didn't want to ask him.
> 
> Jordan: he nodded and kissed her back "I'm sorry."



Marina: "Yes, a sporty place, can't remember the name, no idea, and I don't know. I didn't see how old his kids looked."

Dawn: "Don't be. I don't want to see you sad."


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he shot awake and gasped. Sweat was pouring down his face. He had a terrible nightmare.



Marcus: he saw Lynn next to him and smiled slightly. He slowly leaned over and kissed her forehead.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he saw Lynn next to him and smiled slightly. He slowly leaned over and kissed her forehead.



Lynn: "What's wrong?" she asked.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Let's go." he rolled onto the rink, avoiding the two who seemed to be keeping their eyes on him. They narrowed him into a corner.
> 
> Alois: "Ha...had enough yet? I thought you were dead when we shot you and your friend. What was his name? Oh, yeah...wasn't it Luca?"
> 
> Ciel: "Don't talk about Luca in front of me. You're pathetic. You KILLED HIM! And all because you thought it was fun and games. Fun and games until you had to attend his funeral. 'I didn't do it! Ciel did this to him.' you said. You won't phase me."
> 
> Vince: "Listen, Ciel...you're no more than a joke."
> 
> Ciel: "Oh, ha...ha. Can I have one night where I don't have to deal with you two morons?" he grit his teeth.
> 
> Alois: "You're the moron. You never stood up for yourself. Punching bag of the school."
> 
> Ciel: "Leave me alone and mind your business!"
> 
> Alois: "And when have we ever done that?" he punched Ciel.
> 
> Ciel: His head hit the wall, knocking him unconsious. Alois and Vince walked away.





Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Yes, a sporty place, can't remember the name, no idea, and I don't know. I didn't see how old his kids looked."
> 
> Dawn: "Don't be. I don't want to see you sad."



Jaycee: She rolled back, she had easy control over the skates. Her eyes widened as she listened. They scared her. Ciel had been shot? She wished he had said something, they could have just left. She knelt next to him once they were gone "help! I need help! Ciel!?"

Caroline: she stood up and wiped her eyes trying to hide that she had been crying. "thank you Marina. Will you stay for a while if you don't mind, I have a feeling he could use friends." She walked into his room knocking on the door to get their attention. "Dawn? Could I have a moment with my son please?"

Jordan: he looked up at her, his eyes filled.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: She rolled back, she had easy control over the skates. Her eyes widened as she listened. They scared her. Ciel had been shot? She wished he had said something, they could have just left. She knelt next to him once they were gone "help! I need help! Ciel!?"
> 
> Caroline: she stood up and wiped her eyes trying to hide that she had been crying. "thank you Marina. Will you stay for a while if you don't mind, I have a feeling he could use friends." She walked into his room knocking on the door to get their attention. "Dawn? Could I have a moment with my son please?"
> 
> Jordan: he looked up at her, his eyes filled.



Marcus: "N-nightm-a-are."

Marina: "Of corse."

Dawn: she sat up. She kissed him one more time and went to open the door. She nodded. "Be gentle with him." She whispered. She sat on the couch. "Poor Jordan."

Marina: she sat next to her. "I know."


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: This week has got me so busy with the musical, plus there is tons of homework I must catch up on. So, for the rest of the week, the following people may use my charries.  

Ember~ *Danibryan819*, you can play Ember. She's in Chemical Alley.

Kenzie~ *Danibryan819*, you can play Kenzie. She's also with Ember.

Griffin~ *Disneygirl520*, you can play Griffin. He's in Chemical Alley. He's also Ember's evil cousin but they don't know that yet.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: She rolled back, she had easy control over the skates. Her eyes widened as she listened. They scared her. Ciel had been shot? She wished he had said something, they could have just left. She knelt next to him once they were gone "help! I need help! Ciel!?"
> 
> Caroline: she stood up and wiped her eyes trying to hide that she had been crying. "thank you Marina. Will you stay for a while if you don't mind, I have a feeling he could use friends." She walked into his room knocking on the door to get their attention. "Dawn? Could I have a moment with my son please?"
> 
> Jordan: he looked up at her, his eyes filled.



Ciel: He opened his eyes and tried to sit up. Wiping blood away, he sighed. "I'm s-sorry about...about all that." he shook his head. "They think they can do that whenever they want...that they can harm me in public...but the thing is, nobody believes." he wanted to explain everything to her, but bit his tongue back. Not in a public place like that.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "N-nightm-a-are."
> 
> Marina: "Of corse."
> 
> Dawn: she sat up. She kissed him one more time and went to open the door. She nodded. "Be gentle with him." She whispered. She sat on the couch. "Poor Jordan."
> 
> Marina: she sat next to her. "I know."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He opened his eyes and tried to sit up. Wiping blood away, he sighed. "I'm s-sorry about...about all that." he shook his head. "They think they can do that whenever they want...that they can harm me in public...but the thing is, nobody believes." he wanted to explain everything to her, but bit his tongue back. Not in a public place like that.



Jordan: Once they were alone he started out quickly "oh mom, I'm so sorry! I tried, I promise I did. I just can't believe he-"

Caroline: she closed the door and sat next to him "Jordan, sh" she whispered cutting him off. She hugged him "I am so sorry. Jordan, you didn't do anything wrong." She let go of their hug and put her hand under his chin so he was looking at her. She looked him in the eyes "you know that right?"

Jordan: He looked her in the eyes, he could tell she had been crying. He nodded slightly. "I'm sorry, he hurt you too."

Caroline: she nodded "but I'm going to be okay, and so are you. You are so amazing Jordan, you're strong and caring, and he doesn't deserve us in his life. We made it without him for years. Jordan, I am so proud of you."

Jordan: "why?" he asked genuinely confused.

Caroline: "Because you handled yourself, and because you let him try being back in your life for me and you admitted you needed help and called Marina" she hugged him "you gave him a chance. He lost it. Done." She kissed his cheek.

Jordan: He hugged her back "I love you so much." 

Caroline: "I love you too."

Karen: she sat down. "I hope he'll be okay."

Jaycee: She helped him up "let's got out of here" she said. She was scared, and she wanted to get them both away from those two.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: Once they were alone he started out quickly "oh mom, I'm so sorry! I tried, I promise I did. I just can't believe he-"
> 
> Caroline: she closed the door and sat next to him "Jordan, sh" she whispered cutting him off. She hugged him "I am so sorry. Jordan, you didn't do anything wrong." She let go of their hug and put her hand under his chin so he was looking at her. She looked him in the eyes "you know that right?"
> 
> Jordan: He looked her in the eyes, he could tell she had been crying. He nodded slightly. "I'm sorry, he hurt you too."
> 
> Caroline: she nodded "but I'm going to be okay, and so are you. You are so amazing Jordan, you're strong and caring, and he doesn't deserve us in his life. We made it without him for years. Jordan, I am so proud of you."
> 
> Jordan: "why?" he asked genuinely confused.
> 
> Caroline: "Because you handled yourself, and because you let him try being back in your life for me and you admitted you needed help and called Marina" she hugged him "you gave him a chance. He lost it. Done." She kissed his cheek.
> 
> Jordan: He hugged her back "I love you so much."
> 
> Caroline: "I love you too."
> 
> Karen: she sat down. "I hope he'll be okay."
> 
> Jaycee: She helped him up "let's got out of here" she said. She was scared, and she wanted to get them both away from those two.



Dawn: she nodded.

Marina: "He's okay once he gets his mind off of it and onto other things."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: Once they were alone he started out quickly "oh mom, I'm so sorry! I tried, I promise I did. I just can't believe he-"
> 
> Caroline: she closed the door and sat next to him "Jordan, sh" she whispered cutting him off. She hugged him "I am so sorry. Jordan, you didn't do anything wrong." She let go of their hug and put her hand under his chin so he was looking at her. She looked him in the eyes "you know that right?"
> 
> Jordan: He looked her in the eyes, he could tell she had been crying. He nodded slightly. "I'm sorry, he hurt you too."
> 
> Caroline: she nodded "but I'm going to be okay, and so are you. You are so amazing Jordan, you're strong and caring, and he doesn't deserve us in his life. We made it without him for years. Jordan, I am so proud of you."
> 
> Jordan: "why?" he asked genuinely confused.
> 
> Caroline: "Because you handled yourself, and because you let him try being back in your life for me and you admitted you needed help and called Marina" she hugged him "you gave him a chance. He lost it. Done." She kissed his cheek.
> 
> Jordan: He hugged her back "I love you so much."
> 
> Caroline: "I love you too."
> 
> Karen: she sat down. "I hope he'll be okay."
> 
> Jaycee: She helped him up "let's got out of here" she said. She was scared, and she wanted to get them both away from those two.



Ciel: He nodded, took the skates off and went to his car. "So sorry for this. Ended so quickly." he apologized. "To your house?" he looked to his shirt, that had been wrecked by Alois' tough grip.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she nodded.
> 
> Marina: "He's okay once he gets his mind off of it and onto other things."



Caroline: She kissed his cheek again, "you're okay" she whispered standing up. "do you want a minute, or do you want your friends to come in?"

Jordan: "I'll come out" he said quietly. He stood up and walked out. 

Caroline: she nodded "I think that's a good idea." She smiled slightly at the girls and then kept walking into her room. She closed the door locking it. She threw herself on her bed and cried silently, she couldn't show Jordan how upset she was.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "It will be okay, Marcus." she yawned.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He nodded, took the skates off and went to his car. "So sorry for this. Ended so quickly." he apologized. "To your house?" he looked to his shirt, that had been wrecked by Alois' tough grip.



Jaycee: "It's fine, and yeah, we can go to my house if you want. I wish we would have just gotten out of there the minute you saw them. Why didn't you tell me?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: She kissed his cheek again, "you're okay" she whispered standing up. "do you want a minute, or do you want your friends to come in?"
> 
> Jordan: "I'll come out" he said quietly. He stood up and walked out.
> 
> Caroline: she nodded "I think that's a good idea." She smiled slightly at the girls and then kept walking into her room. She closed the door locking it. She threw herself on her bed and cried silently, she couldn't show Jordan how upset she was.



Dawn: she ran to him and hugged him. "Feeling better at all?"

Marina: she smiled. "Dawn, give him space."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "It will be okay, Marcus." she yawned.



Marcus: "O-okay." He kissed her cheek.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she ran to him and hugged him. "Feeling better at all?"
> 
> Marina: she smiled. "Dawn, give him space."



Jordan: He wrapped one arm around her and shrugged "I guess a little bit" he whispered he let go and sat down.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "It's fine, and yeah, we can go to my house if you want. I wish we would have just gotten out of there the minute you saw them. Why didn't you tell me?"



Ciel: He started the car and got on the road. "I thought...I thought they'd leave me alone. After Luca...passed, they backed off...but they came right back. What they did was terrible." his grip tightened on the wheel.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He wrapped one arm around her and shrugged "I guess a little bit" he whispered he let go and sat down.



Marina: "Want me to get you something? Hungry?"

Dawn: she sat down next to him. "Your mom is crying in her room." She whispered.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He started the car and got on the road. "I thought...I thought they'd leave me alone. After Luca...passed, they backed off...but they came right back. What they did was terrible." his grip tightened on the wheel.



Jaycee: She saw his grip tighten and grabbed the  arm rest. She didn't feel safe with him driving when he was upset. "can you pull over please?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Want me to get you something? Hungry?"
> 
> Dawn: she sat down next to him. "Your mom is crying in her room." She whispered.



Jordan: "honestly a little bit" he said to Marina then hearing Dawn his eyes widened "what!? No" his eyes filled with tears.

Karen: "Dawn" she whispered sharply.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "honestly a little bit" he said to Marina then hearing Dawn his eyes widened "what!? No" his eyes filled with tears.
> 
> Karen: "Dawn" she whispered sharply.



Marina: she frowned. "What do you want to eat?" She got up and went into the kitchen.

Dawn: she shrugged. She walked to her door and knocked. "Miss Christina? May I come in? I'd like to talk to you."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: She saw his grip tighten and grabbed the  arm rest. She didn't feel safe with him driving when he was upset. "can you pull over please?"



Ciel: He pulled over, and looked down. He sighed, thunking back in the seat. "Just remembering eveeything...it kills me." He remembered it in detail. His friend Luca and hin were walking in an alleyway to get away from Alois and Vince. They had caught their breath from running. All Ciel heard were two gunshots. The first in his back, the other landing in Luca. Alois had shot them from afar. Ciel had tried to save Luca, but it was too late. Pushing back his pain, he yelled at Alois. Standig up for himself frlt great. Great until, that is, Alois knocked him out and called the police, trying to frame him for everything.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she frowned. "What do you want to eat?" She got up and went into the kitchen.
> 
> Dawn: she shrugged. She walked to her door and knocked. "Miss Christina? May I come in? I'd like to talk to you."



Karen: She followed Marina.

Jordan: He rolled over lying on his stomach on the couch. His face buried in a pillow "I don't even care" he said. His voice was muffled. He hated when his mom cried more than anything. 

Caroline: she stood up and dried her face. She opened the door "I'm fine."


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: "I-I d-don't un-d-der-stand why y-you care f-for me. I-I have n-no ho-home, and n-no fam-mily and I-I'm just a b-bum." Tears were in his eyes.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He pulled over, and looked down. He sighed, thunking back in the seat. "Just remembering eveeything...it kills me." He remembered it in detail. His friend Luca and hin were walking in an alleyway to get away from Alois and Vince. They had caught their breath from running. All Ciel heard were two gunshots. The first in his back, the other landing in Luca. Alois had shot them from afar. Ciel had tried to save Luca, but it was too late. Pushing back his pain, he yelled at Alois. Standig up for himself frlt great. Great until, that is, Alois knocked him out and called the police, trying to frame him for everything.



Jaycee: She breathed a sigh of relief since he stopped driving "thank you." She looked at him "I'm so sorry. Do you want to talk about it?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: She followed Marina.
> 
> Jordan: He rolled over lying on his stomach on the couch. His face buried in a pillow "I don't even care" he said. His voice was muffled. He hated when his mom cried more than anything.
> 
> Caroline: she stood up and dried her face. She opened the door "I'm fine."



Marina: she started making cookies. She could make really good cookies. That's about it.

Dawn: she hugged her. "Please, Miss Caroline, don't be sad. You don't deserve this. You're amazing, and I'm really jealous Jordan gets you as a mom. He will be okay. He needs you to be okay. He cares more about you than anything, and I understand why."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: She breathed a sigh of relief since he stopped driving "thank you." She looked at him "I'm so sorry. Do you want to talk about it?"



Ciel: "It would be better for you to know." he told her everything. When he was finished, he turned his head away. "But that's the past...I can't be repeating that."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I-I d-don't un-d-der-stand why y-you care f-for me. I-I have n-no ho-home, and n-no fam-mily and I-I'm just a b-bum." Tears were in his eyes.



Lynn: "Sh..." she kissed his forehead. "I've told you time and time again. I love you with all of my heart and don't care what you are."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Sh..." she kissed his forehead. "I've told you time and time again. I love you with all of my heart and don't care what you are."



Marcus: "I d-don't un-nderstand why-y. B-but th-thank y-you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she started making cookies. She could make really good cookies. That's about it.
> 
> Dawn: she hugged her. "Please, Miss Caroline, don't be sad. You don't deserve this. You're amazing, and I'm really jealous Jordan gets you as a mom. He will be okay. He needs you to be okay. He cares more about you than anything, and I understand why."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "It would be better for you to know." he told her everything. When he was finished, he turned his head away. "But that's the past...I can't be repeating that."



Caroline: she had stepped inside of her room with Dawn, closing the door. She knew Jordan hated seeing her upset. "thank you. I'm sorry for being upset, I'm just so mad at Jon and at myself  and I feel so bad that Jordan has to deal with him...I don't know."

Jordan: His face was still buried in the pillow. He started to doze off.

Jaycee: she listened she put her hand on his shoulder "I am so sorry, I can't even imagine. That's really unbelievable, what they did to you."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I d-don't un-nderstand why-y. B-but th-thank y-you."



Lynn: She kissed his forehead and snuggled up to him again. "Please...just don't...don't leave me.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Caroline: she had stepped inside of her room with Dawn, closing the door. She knew Jordan hated seeing her upset. "thank you. I'm sorry for being upset, I'm just so mad at Jon and at myself  and I feel so bad that Jordan has to deal with him...I don't know."
> 
> Jordan: His face was still buried in the pillow. He started to doze off.
> 
> Jaycee: she listened she put her hand on his shoulder "I am so sorry, I can't even imagine. That's really unbelievable, what they did to you."



Ciel: He looked over to her. "Thank you. I think I'm calm enough...I didn't mean to scare you."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She kissed his forehead and snuggled up to him again. "Please...just don't...don't leave me.



Marcus: "Never." He said almost normally. "I-I would-dn't ha-have anywhere else t-to g-o." He slowly wrapped his limp but muscular arms around her and pulled her so she was against his scarred bare chest.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked over to her. "Thank you. I think I'm calm enough...I didn't mean to scare you."



Jaycee: She nodded "it's okay. Thank you for pulling over and not getting mad at me for asking you to" she whispered.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she had stepped inside of her room with Dawn, closing the door. She knew Jordan hated seeing her upset. "thank you. I'm sorry for being upset, I'm just so mad at Jon and at myself  and I feel so bad that Jordan has to deal with him...I don't know."
> 
> Jordan: His face was still buried in the pillow. He started to doze off.
> 
> Jaycee: she listened she put her hand on his shoulder "I am so sorry, I can't even imagine. That's really unbelievable, what they did to you."



Dawn: "Please don't be sorry. You thought it would help. You had no idea this would happen. Jordan won't have to deal with him, Jon probably won't come back. And if he does, I just want to remind you that Karen and I and Marina's boyfriend are deaths. He'll wish he didn't come back."

Marina: she put a plate full of cookies and some milk on the coffee table and sat next to Jordan.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: She nodded "it's okay. Thank you for pulling over and not getting mad at me for asking you too" she whispered.



Ciel: "I'm actually normally calm..." he muttered. "I wouldn't ever mean to put anybody in danger...I pulled over once I realized what you thought..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Please don't be sorry. You thought it would help. You had no idea this would happen. Jordan won't have to deal with him, Jon probably won't come back. And if he does, I just want to remind you that Karen and I and Marina's boyfriend are deaths. He'll wish he didn't come back."
> 
> Marina: she put a plate full of cookies and some milk on the coffee table and sat next to Jordan.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I'm actually normally calm..." he muttered. "I wouldn't ever mean to put anybody in danger...I pulled over once I realized what you thought..."



Caroline: "no, please don't say that. No matter how much I hate him I don't think killing anyone is right. Thank you though, I'm really okay. Just give me a moment then I'll come out."

Jordan: he woke up smelling the cookies. He looked over turning his head to the side "those smell really good" he said sitting up slightly.

Jaycee: she nodded "it's really okay."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "no, please don't say that. No matter how much I hate him I don't think killing anyone is right. Thank you though, I'm really okay. Just give me a moment then I'll come out."
> 
> Jordan: he woke up smelling the cookies. He looked over turning his head to the side "those smell really good" he said sitting up slightly.
> 
> Jaycee: she nodded "it's really okay."



Marina: "It's one of the only things I can actually cook well."

Dawn: "I didn't mean kill. Deaths, we normally didn't kill. We manipulated. We hurt. We knew how to get to people and drive them crazy. I'm not proud of it but I'm good at it. Are you sure, Miss Caroline?"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He looked down, embarrased. "Okay. Should we get back to your house?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "It's one of the only things I can actually cook well."
> 
> Dawn: "I didn't mean kill. Deaths, we normally didn't kill. We manipulated. We hurt. We knew how to get to people and drive them crazy. I'm not proud of it but I'm good at it. Are you sure, Miss Caroline?"



Caroline: "oh, okay. Let's just hope he doesn't come back, and yes. I'm sure, I'll be okay. Let Jordan know I'm fine."

Jordan: He sat up completely and picked one up. He took a bite. "oh, they're really good." He wasn't sure when the last time was he had homemade cookies. His mom rarely cooked.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "oh, okay. Let's just hope he doesn't come back, and yes. I'm sure, I'll be okay. Let Jordan know I'm fine."
> 
> Jordan: He sat up completely and picked one up. He took a bite. "oh, they're really good." He wasn't sure when the last time was he had homemade cookies. His mom rarely cooked.



Dawn: she hugged her again. "Okay." She walked out and closed the door. "She is okay, she just needs a minute. She is just mad at Jon."

Marina: she nodded. "Thanks, Jordan. I try."


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Never." He said almost normally. "I-I would-dn't ha-have anywhere else t-to g-o." He slowly wrapped his limp but muscular arms around her and pulled her so she was against his scarred bare chest.



Marcus: he forced himself to speak normally. "I love you so much."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked down, embarrased. "Okay. Should we get back to your house?"



Jaycee: "yeah, that's fine." She felt safe again.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he forced himself to speak normally. "I love you so much."



Lynn: "Love you too." she sighed, closing her eyes.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Love you too." she sighed, closing her eyes.



Marcus: "Y-you know what I think? I'm going to get multiple jobs when I'm better to help pay for the house and stuff. Then eventually, when we have enough money, we could maybe get married." He pulled a ring out of his pocket. "If that's okay."

OOC: Marcus, you little awkward. *sighs*


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she hugged her again. "Okay." She walked out and closed the door. "She is okay, she just needs a minute. She is just mad at Jon."
> 
> Marina: she nodded. "Thanks, Jordan. I try."



Jordan: he nodded "okay, thank you" he took another cookie and drank some of the milk. He felt a little better.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "okay, thank you" he took another cookie and drank some of the milk. He felt a little better.



Dawn: she sat down next to him. "What are those?"

Marina: "Cookies and milk."

Dawn: she took one and her eyes widened. "Wow. That's good."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "yeah, that's fine." She felt safe again.



Ciel: He got to Jaycee's house. "Bye...I've probably ruined your day..." he muttered. This was why he hated himself. If he could just be a bit more open, he would probably have more friends.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Y-you know what I think? I'm going to get multiple jobs when I'm better to help pay for the house and stuff. Then eventually, when we have enough money, we could maybe get married." He pulled a ring out of his pocket. "If that's okay."
> 
> OOC: Marcus, you little awkward. *sighs*



Lynn: Her eyes widened. "M-Marcus? Are you...serious? Like, really? Uhh........YES!" She smiled and kissed him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she sat down next to him. "What are those?"
> 
> Marina: "Cookies and milk."
> 
> Dawn: she took one and her eyes widened. "Wow. That's good."



Jordan: he looked at her and smiled slightly. He took another, "I love you guys. A lot of people would just leave when someone's this upset and really inconsolable. But you guys don't, and that means so much."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: Her eyes widened. "M-Marcus? Are you...serious? Like, really? Uhh........YES!" She smiled and kissed him.



Marcus: he smiled and kissed her back. He slipped the ring on her finger. He wasn't going to tell her that he used up almost all of his money on that ring. I didn't matter. "T-thank y-you."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He got to Jaycee's house. "Bye...I've probably ruined your day..." he muttered. This was why he hated himself. If he could just be a bit more open, he would probably have more friends.



Jaycee: "really? You think you ruined my day? That's not true. You talked to me, you took me out when I didn't plan on leave the house ever again, you got my mind off of...him. You don't have to leave quite yet if you don't want to."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked at her and smiled slightly. He took another, "I love you guys. A lot of people would just leave when someone's this upset and really inconsolable. But you guys don't, and that means so much."



Marina and Dawn: they both smiled and said "Love you too, Jordan."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina and Dawn: they both smiled and said "Love you too, Jordan."



Karen: she say down, she m felt slightly out of place. Jordan was so much closer with Dawn and Marina than her.

Jordan: he took another cookie and then said "okay, I need to stop eating these" he leaned back. 

Caroline: She stepped out of her room.

Jordan: He stood and hugged her. "you okay?"

Caroline: "yes, ready to put him behind us?"

Jordan: he nodded "yes, Marina made cookies, want some? They're really good."

Caroline: she took a cookie "oh, these are really good."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: she say down, she m felt slightly out of place. Jordan was so much closer with Dawn and Marina than her.
> 
> Jordan: he took another cookie and then said "okay, I need to stop eating these" he leaned back.
> 
> Caroline: She stepped out of her room.
> 
> Jordan: He stood and hugged her. "you okay?"
> 
> Caroline: "yes, ready to put him behind us?"
> 
> Jordan: he nodded "yes, Marina made cookies, want some? They're really good."
> 
> Caroline: she took a cookie "oh, these are really good."



Marina: she smiled. "Thanks."

Dawn: she looked at Karen. "You just need to talk more, open up. I don't want you uncomfortable here." She smiled.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "really? You think you ruined my day? That's not true. You talked to me, you took me out when I didn't plan on leave the house ever again, you got my mind off of...him. You don't have to leave quite yet if you don't want to."



Ciel: "Really?" he asked.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she smiled. "Thanks."
> 
> Dawn: she looked at Karen. "You just need to talk more, open up. I don't want you uncomfortable here." She smiled.




Karen: "I'm fine" she smiled "opening up is hard for me."

Caroline: "Jordan, my boss called, he said if I'm ready I can start working again tonight. But if you want me not to go in I'll stay here with you."

Jordan: he considered "I think I'm okay, you can go in."

Caroline: "you're sure?"

Jordan: "yes, I'll be fine."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Really?" he asked.



Jaycee: "yes."


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he smiled and kissed her back. He slipped the ring on her finger. He wasn't going to tell her that he used up almost all of his money on that ring. I didn't matter. "T-thank y-you."



Marcus: he grinned. "We-we're g-getting ma-married. It's amazing. I love you." He hugged her tight again against his bare chest. It started bleeding again but he didn't realize.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "I'm fine" she smiled "opening up is hard for me."
> 
> Caroline: "Jordan, my boss called, he said if I'm ready I can start working again tonight. But if you want me not to go in I'll stay here with you."
> 
> Jordan: he considered "I think I'm okay, you can go in."
> 
> Caroline: "you're sure?"
> 
> Jordan: "yes, I'll be fine."



Dawn: "Boss?" She turned to Karen. "I know the real you, and you're amazing. You should let more people get to know the real you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Boss?" She turned to Karen. "I know the real you, and you're amazing. You should let more people get to know the real you."



Karen: she shrugged "I'll try."

Caroline: "Yeah, that's like the 'leader' at your job." She went into her room and changed. She wore slacks and a blouse, she worked at a small flower shop. She waved leaving "see you later." she blew Jordan a kiss.

Jordan: he sat back.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: she shrugged "I'll try."
> 
> Caroline: "Yeah, that's like the 'leader' at your job." She went into her room and changed. She wore slacks and a blouse, she worked at a small flower shop. She waved leaving "see you later." she blew Jordan a kiss.
> 
> Jordan: he sat back.



Dawn: "Bye, Miss Caroline." She snuggled into Jordan.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Bye, Miss Caroline." She snuggled into Jordan.



Jordan: he wrapped his arm around her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he wrapped his arm around her.



Dawn: she smiled. "Love you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. "Love you."



Jordan: "love you too."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he grinned. "We-we're g-getting ma-married. It's amazing. I love you." He hugged her tight again against his bare chest. It started bleeding again but he didn't realize.



Lynn: She wiped away the blood, a bit nervously.

Ciel: "Thanks." a small smile appeared on his face.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She wiped away the blood, a bit nervously.
> 
> Ciel: "Thanks." a small smile appeared on his face.



Marcus: "H-huh?" He looked down. "Oh, pl-please d-don't wo-orry about that, I-I'm ok-kay." He took her hands in his. "I-I'm fine."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "H-huh?" He looked down. "Oh, pl-please d-don't wo-orry about that, I-I'm ok-kay." He took her hands in his. "I-I'm fine."



Lynn: She let out a small chuckle. "Okay..."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She let out a small chuckle. "Okay..."



Marcus: he pulled her close again. "I s-suppose a stitch o-opened up. I'm fine, love." He kissed her neck slowly and gently.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She wiped away the blood, a bit nervously.
> 
> Ciel: "Thanks." a small smile appeared on his face.



Jaycee: "no, thank you" she climbed out "do you want to come in?"

Jordan: He looked around at his friends. He really didn't feel like he deserved for them to be in his life. His arm was still around Dawn and he gave Marina a small smile.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "no, thank you" she climbed out "do you want to come in?"
> 
> Jordan: He looked around at his friends. He really didn't feel like he deserved for them to be in his life. His arm was still around Dawn and he gave Marina a small smile.



Marina: she smiled back. "Want anything else?"

Dawn: she kissed his cheek.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she smiled back. "Want anything else?"
> 
> Dawn: she kissed his cheek.



Jordan: he smiled when Dawn kissed him. He shook his head "no, I think I'm okay."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled when Dawn kissed him. He shook his head "no, I think I'm okay."



Marina: "Okay."

Dawn: she grinned seeing him smile.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Okay."
> 
> Dawn: she grinned seeing him smiled."



Jordan: He kissed Dawn, then he held his hand out for Marina to come sit next to them.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He kissed Dawn, then he held his hand out for Marina to come sit next to them.



Dawn: she giggled quietly.

Marima: she sat next to him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she giggled quietly.
> 
> Marima: she sat next to him.



Jordan: he kissed Marina's head "whenever you need to go home just let me know. I'll give you a ride."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed Marina's head "whenever you need to go home just let me know. I'll give you a ride."



Marina: "Okay. I'm fine right now. Thanks."

Dawn: "His car is really scary. But the bus is scarier." She whispered.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Okay. I'm fine right now. Thanks."
> 
> Dawn: "His car is really scary. But the bus is scarier." She whispered.



Jordan: He nodded. If he was being honest with himself he was really glad Marina wasn't leaving yet, just in case. He smiled at Dawn "you'll get used to it."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He nodded. If he was being honest with himself he was really glad Marina wasn't leaving yet, just in case. He smiled at Dawn "you'll get used to it."



Dawn: "I guess."

Marina: she leaned on him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I guess."
> 
> Marina: she leaned on him.



Jordan: he wrapped his other arm around Marina and rubbed her shoulder. He didn't know what to say. For the moment his mind was off of his father.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he wrapped his other arm around Marina and rubbed her shoulder. He didn't know what to say. For the moment his mind was off of his father.



Marina: "You really don't care I have one leg?" She asked. "I still hate it."

Dawn: she fell silent and snuggled into Jordan.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "You really don't care I have one leg?" She asked. "I still hate it."
> 
> Dawn: she fell silent and snuggled into Jordan.



Jordan: "I really don't care" he said smiling slightly and shaking his head. He looked over at Dawn and rubbed her back.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I really don't care" he said smiling slightly and shaking his head. He looked over at Dawn and rubbed her back.



Marina: "It is just weird."

Dawn: she opened her eyes and smiled. "Hi."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "It is just weird."
> 
> Dawn: she opened her eyes and smiled. "Hi."



Jordan: "I know. It's going to be okay though." he smiled at Dawn "hi."

Karen: she sat down next to Dawn.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I know. It's going to be okay though." he smiled at Dawn "hi."
> 
> Karen: she sat down next to Dawn.



Marina: "I guess."

Dawn: she put her hands up to his face, pulled it down to her and kissed him upside down.

Marina: she laughed slightly. "Spiderman kiss!"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I guess."
> 
> Dawn: she put her hands up to his face, pulled it down to her and kissed him upside down.
> 
> Marina: she laughed slightly. "Spiderman kiss!"



Jordan: he laughed kissing her again.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he laughed kissing her again.



Dawn: she pulled away. "What's spiderman? That sounds terrifying."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she pulled away. "What's spiderman? That sounds terrifying."



Jordan: he smiled "he's a superhero" he pulled up a picture on his phone and showed her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "he's a superhero" he pulled up a picture on his phone and showed her.



Dawn: "Oh, okay. That's weird." She kissed him again.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Oh, okay. That's weird." She kissed him again.



Jordan: "Yeah, it kind of is."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "Yeah, it kind of is."



Dawn: she nodded and laid in his lap.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she nodded and laid in his lap.



Jordan: He smiled and ran his hand through her hair. He leaned against Marina and yawned.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He smiled and ran his hand through her hair. He leaned against Marina and yawned.



Dawn: "Need a nap?"

Marina: she wrapped her arms around him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Need a nap?"
> 
> Marina: she wrapped her arms around him.



Jordan: "probably. I never sleep enough."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "probably. I never sleep enough."



Marina: "Now you don't have to worry about someone killing us."

Dawn: she frowned.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "no, thank you" she climbed out "do you want to come in?"
> 
> Jordan: He looked around at his friends. He really didn't feel like he deserved for them to be in his life. His arm was still around Dawn and he gave Marina a small smile.



Ciel: "Okay." he said quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: he hugged her tight. He then went pale and fell unconscious.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Now you don't have to worry about someone killing us."
> 
> Dawn: she frowned.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Okay." he said quietly.



Jordan: "that's true." He closed his eyes, but didn't plan on falling asleep. 

Jaycee: She led him in and sat down. She didn't want be alone and her family was going to be out for a few more hours. She looked at him "I wonder why doesn't Cloudy like you?"


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "Marcus?" He shook him, filled with fear.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: "that's true." He closed his eyes, but didn't plan on falling asleep.
> 
> Jaycee: She led him in and sat down. She didn't want be alone and her family was going to be out for a few more hours. She looked at him "I wonder why doesn't Cloudy like you?"



Ciel: He shrugged. "Maybe because I argued with her. She doesn't seem like the person that gets told no to often..."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He shrugged. "Maybe because I argued with her. She doesn't seem like the person that gets told no to often..."



Jaycee: "oh, well. I think you're sweet."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "oh, well. I think you're sweet."



Ciel: He blushed. "Never been called that before..." he chuckled, smiling.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He blushed. "Never been called that before..." he chuckled, smiling.



Jaycee: she smiled "I mean it."


----------



## Doodle98

Dawn: she snuggled into him.

Marcus: still unconscious, he started violently coughing up blood.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she snuggled into him.
> 
> Marcus: still unconscious, he started violently coughing up blood.



Jordan: He opened his eyes and smiled down at Dawn. He heard a knock on the door and stood up sitting Dawn up. He answered cautiously, there were a lot of people he didn't want to see. He saw three of his friends, his teammates, the guys he was with when the accident happened. He opened the door completely for them.

Nathan: "Jordan! So the rumors are true! Jordan Wilson, back from the dead!" he said stepping into the apartment, he had been there so many times he didn't need to be invited in. He turned and pointed to another one of the boys, David, "you owe me 100 dollars."

David: "Don't worry. He's only kidding, we're all so glad you're okay."

Liam: "so, when are you getting back on the field, we've been suffering without you."

Jordan: He shrugged "maybe soon."

Nathan: he noticed the girls "look at you, surrounded by girls. What is it about you that they love so much?" He said teasing him playfully. 

Jordan: "oh, stop." he gestured to the girls "this is Karen, Marina, and Dawn; my girlfriend."

Nathan: he raised an eyebrow "you little heart breaker" he whispered, but he smiled "Hi, I'm Nathan. I'm who Jordan wishes he could be."

Jordan: He shoved him playfully "you wish!" 

David: "I'm David."

Liam: "and I'm Liam, it's nice to meet you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He opened his eyes and smiled down at Dawn. He heard a knock on the door and stood up sitting Dawn up. He answered cautiously, there were a lot of people he didn't want to see. He saw three of his friends, his teammates, the guys he was with when the accident happened. He opened the door completely for them.
> 
> Nathan: "Jordan! So the rumors are true! Jordan Wilson, back from the dead!" he said stepping into the apartment, he had been there so many times he didn't need to be invited in. He turned and pointed to another one of the boys, David, "you owe me 100 dollars."
> 
> David: "Don't worry. He's only kidding, we're all so glad you're okay."
> 
> Liam: "so, when are you getting back on the field, we've been suffering without you."
> 
> Jordan: He shrugged "maybe soon."
> 
> Nathan: he noticed the girls "look at you, surrounded by girls. What is it about you that they love so much?" He said teasing him playfully.
> 
> Jordan: "oh, stop." he gestured to the girls "this is Karen, Marina, and Dawn; my girlfriend."
> 
> Nathan: he raised an eyebrow "you little heart breaker" he whispered, but he smiled "Hi, I'm Nathan. I'm who Jordan wishes he could be."
> 
> Jordan: He shoved him playfully "you wish!"
> 
> David: "I'm David."
> 
> Liam: "and I'm Liam, it's nice to meet you."



Marina: "Hi." She smiled at Jordan's friends.

Dawn: "H-hi." She was timid, she didn't know them and didn't trust them. But if Jordan liked them she would try.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Hi." She smiled at Jordan's friends.
> 
> Dawn: "H-hi." She was timid, she didn't know them and didn't trust them. But if Jordan liked them she would try.



Karen: "hi"

Nathan: He sat down in one of the chairs. "Nice to meet you. I'm sure Jordan's told you all about me." He looked to him with a smile.

Jordan: He shook his head "actually I haven't even mentioned you" He said jokingly throwing a pillow at him and sitting back down on the couch. 

Nathan: he caught it and smiled. 

David: He pulled a chair over from the table and sat down. 

Liam: He took a seat against the wall on the floor.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "hi"
> 
> Nathan: He sat down in one of the chairs. "Nice to meet you. I'm sure Jordan's told you all about me." He looked to him with a smile.
> 
> Jordan: He shook his head "actually I haven't even mentioned you" He said jokingly throwing a pillow at him and sitting back down on the couch.
> 
> Nathan: he caught it and smiled.
> 
> David: He pulled a chair over from the table and sat down.
> 
> Liam: He took a seat against the wall on the floor.



Marina: "Teammates, Jordan?"

Dawn: she snuggled into Jordan nervously.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Teammates, Jordan?"
> 
> Dawn: she snuggled into Jordan nervously.



Jordan: he nodded "yeah, we've been playing together since we were little. These three were the one's with me when I had my accident." He put his arm around Dawn, he knew his friends could be a lot to handle.

Nathan: he nodded "yeah, he scared us to death" he really was so relieved that Jordan was okay.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "yeah, we've been playing together since we were little. These three were the one's with me when I had my accident." He put his arm around Dawn, he knew his friends could be a lot to handle.
> 
> Nathan: he nodded "yeah, he scared us to death" he really was so relieved that Jordan was okay.



Dawn: she looked up at the boys, hatred in her eyes. "So it's your fault he almost died and was sent to chemical alley." She clenched her fists.

Marina: she looked at Dawn nervously.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she smiled "I mean it."



Ciel: "You're sweet, too, Jaycee. Has anyone ever called you Jay?"


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she snuggled into him.
> 
> Marcus: still unconscious, he started violently coughing up blood.



Marcus: he moaned Lynn's name and clutched his chest.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she looked up at the boys, hatred in her eyes. "So it's your fault he almost died and was sent to chemical alley." She clenched her fists.
> 
> Marina: she looked at Dawn nervously.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "You're sweet, too, Jaycee. Has anyone ever called you Jay?"



Jordan: "Woah, Dawn, it was my own fault. No one else's."

Nathan: His eyes widened "what? you say it like we meant to get him hurt."

David: "sent him where? I don't know what you're talking about."

Liam: He fell silent, he knew it was their fault Jordan got hurt, and so did Nathan and David. They had talked about it a lot.  

 Jaycee: She smiled and blushed but then it faded "yeah...Jordan."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "Woah, Dawn, it was my own fault. No one else's."
> 
> Nathan: His eyes widened "what? you say it like we meant to get him hurt."
> 
> David: "sent him where? I don't know what you're talking about."
> 
> Liam: He fell silent, he knew it was their fault Jordan got hurt, and so did Nathan and David. They had talked about it a lot.
> 
> Jaycee: She smiled and blushed but then it faded "yeah...Jordan."



Dawn: "How do I know you didn't? How do I know you aren't threats to him? He and Marina were sent to a place where a bunch of people tried to murder him. Now we're all back and I'm so confused and I have no idea what the heck most of this stuff is in this flipping place and I just-" she sighed. "Let's put it this way. I know how to kill a grown man with just my pinkies. Think of what I can do to you three."

Marina: she sighed. "They aren't threats, Dawn."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "How do I know you didn't? How do I know you aren't threats to him? He and Marina were sent to a place where a bunch of people tried to murder him. Now we're all back and I'm so confused and I have no idea what the heck most of this stuff is in this flipping place and I just-" she sighed. "Let's put it this way. I know how to kill a grown man with just my pinkies. Think of what I can do to you three."
> 
> Marina: she sighed. "They aren't threats, Dawn."



Nathan: His eyes went wide, he was at a lose for words, this never happened to him. 

Jordan: He looked down, when she finished he looked at her "Dawn, they're my friends." He couldn't believe she was threatening them. 

David and Liam: They sat quietly, they didn't know what to say. This is who Jordan chose for a girlfriend?


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Nathan: His eyes went wide, he was at a lose for words, this never happened to him.
> 
> Jordan: He looked down, when she finished he looked at her "Dawn, they're my friends." He couldn't believe she was threatening them.
> 
> David and Liam: They sat quietly, they didn't know what to say. This is who Jordan chose for a girlfriend?



Dawn: "But they hurt you. I don't want you to be hurt. I'm sorry." She looked down embarrassed. "I don't understand this place."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "But they hurt you. I don't want you to be hurt. I'm sorry." She looked down embarrassed. "I don't understand this place."



Jordan: "they didn't hurt me Dawn" he looked at his friends 'I'm sorry' he mouthed.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "they didn't hurt me Dawn" he looked at his friends 'I'm sorry' he mouthed.



Dawn: "Okay. I just-" she sighed. "I'm sorry. I just-" she got up and walked into Jordan's room, slamming the door and boarding it up with a chair, not knowing how to lock it. She fell onto his bed and started crying.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Oh..." he fell into an awkward silence. "Uh..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay. I just-" she sighed. "I'm sorry. I just-" she got up and walked into Jordan's room, slamming the door and boarding it up with a chair, not knowing how to lock it. She fell onto his bed and started crying.



Jordan: "I'm really sorry, she's just confused."

Nathan: "well, um, we've got practice. Jordan, you coming?" 

Jordan: he thought about it "nah, my mom said I need to take an easy. I'll text you later."

Nathan, Liam, and David: they left feeling confused.

Jordan: he knocked on his door "Dawn?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I'm really sorry, she's just confused."
> 
> Nathan: "well, um, we've got practice. Jordan, you coming?"
> 
> Jordan: he thought about it "nah, my mom said I need to take an easy. I'll text you later."
> 
> Nathan, Liam, and David: they left feeling confused.
> 
> Jordan: he knocked on his door "Dawn?"



Dawn: "What?"


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Oh..." he fell into an awkward silence. "Uh..."





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "What?"



Jaycee: "it's okay" she whispered.

Jordan: "can I come in?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "it's okay" she whispered.
> 
> Jordan: "can I come in?"



Dawn: she kicked the chair away from the door. "Why?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she kicked the chair away from the door. "Why?"



Jordan: he opened the door "it's okay" he whispered.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he opened the door "it's okay" he whispered.



Dawn: "They must hate me. Everyone hates me. I thought they would hurt you."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "it's okay" she whispered.
> 
> Jordan: "can I come in?"



Ciel: He looked up to her. "What can I do to make up for the roller rink incident?" he asked.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: "Lynn." He moaned. "Help me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "They must hate me. Everyone hates me. I thought they would hurt you."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked up to her. "What can I do to make up for the roller rink incident?" he asked.



Jordan: "they won't hold it against you. But they also aren't going to hurt me. Please no more treats. Just show them who I fell in love with."

Jaycee: she shrugged "I don't know. You don't have to worry about it."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "What do I do?" she panicked.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: "they won't hold it against you. But they also aren't going to hurt me. Please no more treats. Just show them who I fell in love with."
> 
> Jaycee: she shrugged "I don't know. You don't have to worry about it."



Ciel: He frowned. "Oh...I do reslly feel bad about it."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "they won't hold it against you. But they also aren't going to hurt me. Please no more treats. Just show them who I fell in love with."
> 
> Jaycee: she shrugged "I don't know. You don't have to worry about it."



Dawn: "Okay." She whispered. "Okay. I'm really sorry, Jordan. I didn't mean it. I hate this world." She brought her knees to her chest and put her head down.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "What do I do?" she panicked.



Marcus: "I-I don't know. I'm sorry." He hugged her tightly.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I-I don't know. I'm sorry." He hugged her tightly.



Lynn: Tears ran down her face, worried for Marcus.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: Tears ran down her face, worried for Marcus.



Marcus: he wiped away her tears. "Please don't cry. I'll be fine. We're getting married remember?"


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He frowned. "Oh...I do reslly feel bad about it."





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay." She whispered. "Okay. I'm really sorry, Jordan. I didn't mean it. I hate this world." She brought her knees to her chest and put her head down.



Jaycee: She shrugged "I'm just glad you're okay."

Jordan: He lifted her onto his lap "I know, I'm sorry." He knew he'd have to apologize to them later she did threaten them.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He shook his head. "Okay..." he felt awkward in this situation. Didn't feel that welcome. "I think I'll leave. Gotta get into some new clothes, considering these are torn up." he rambled.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he wiped away her tears. "Please don't cry. I'll be fine. We're getting married remember?"



Lynn: She looked up at him. "You don't know that you'll be fine...what if you aren't?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: She shrugged "I'm just glad you're okay."
> 
> Jordan: He lifted her onto his lap "I know, I'm sorry." He knew he'd have to apologize to them later she did threaten them.



Dawn: "I'm sorry I threatened them. I really need to apologize. I'm honestly terrified every moment I'm here. I only trust Miss Christina because she is your mom. I don't want you to get hurt. I can't protect you here, I'm out of my element. I'm scared that I can't help you."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She looked up at him. "You don't know that you'll be fine...what if you aren't?"



Marcus: he slowly crossed his heart with his finger. "I promise I'll be alright, love. I'll go to the hospital if you want." He had never trusted doctors, but he'd go for Lynn.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He shook his head. "Okay..." he felt awkward in this situation. Didn't feel that welcome. "I think I'll leave. Gotta get into some new clothes, considering these are torn up." he rambled.





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm sorry I threatened them. I really need to apologize. I'm honestly terrified every moment I'm here. I only trust Miss Christina because she is your mom. I don't want you to get hurt. I can't protect you here, I'm out of my element. I'm scared that I can't help you."



Jaycee: she nodded, she didn't want him to leave but she also didn't want to keep stopping him. 

Jordan: "they won't hurt me. They can be a lot to deal with. Especially Nathan. I'm sure they'll be over again, then you can apologize."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she nodded, she didn't want him to leave but she also didn't want to keep stopping him.
> 
> Jordan: "they won't hurt me. They can be a lot to deal with. Especially Nathan. I'm sure they'll be over again, then you can apologize."



Dawn: she hugged him and cried. "I'm sorry."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she nodded, she didn't want him to leave but she also didn't want to keep stopping him.
> 
> Jordan: "they won't hurt me. They can be a lot to deal with. Especially Nathan. I'm sure they'll be over again, then you can apologize."



Lynn: "They'll hurt you..."

Ciel: He looked to her. "I don't want to leave, but I've got the idea that you might want me too..." he stood and walked to the door.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "They'll hurt you..."
> 
> Ciel: He looked to her. "I don't want to leave, but I've got the idea that you might want me too..." he stood and walked to the door.



Marcus: he started crying. "I don't know what to do, love." He looked down at his bare chest. "You know what, get some wire and sew up my chest."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he started crying. "I don't know what to do, love." He looked down at his bare chest. "You know what, get some wire and sew up my chest."



Lynn: She cringed at the thought. "Promise me you won't take them out."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she hugged him and cried. "I'm sorry."





danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "They'll hurt you..."
> 
> Ciel: He looked to her. "I don't want to leave, but I've got the idea that you might want me too..." he stood and walked to the door.



Jordan: "it's okay" he whispered.

Jaycee: She looked up at him "I don't want you to leave. I don't want to be alone" her eyes had started to water.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: "it's okay" he whispered.
> 
> Jaycee: She looked up at him "I don't want you to leave. I don't want to be alone" her eyes had started to water.



Ciel: He walked to Jaycee and hugged her. "You won't be." he whispered.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He walked to Jaycee and hugged her. "You won't be." he whispered.



Jaycee: She hugged him back "thank you. I'm sorry I'm sad" a tear fell.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She cringed at the thought. "Promise me you won't take them out."



Marcus: "I won't."

Dawn: she cried more. "I don't like it here. I want to be home."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: She hugged him back "thank you. I'm sorry I'm sad" a tear fell.



Ciel: "Don't be. It's okay to be sad sometimes." he rubbed her back, trying to comfort her.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I won't."
> 
> Dawn: she cried more. "I don't like it here. I want to be home."



Jordan: "I know" he held her, he wondered if that could actually happen.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Don't be. It's okay to be sad sometimes." he rubbed her back, trying to comfort her.



Jaycee: she leaned into him "I'm sorry, I hardly know you. You must think I'm pathetic."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I know" he held her, he wondered if that could actually happen.



Dawn: "I know I can't get back. But this place is so different. I'm afraid."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she leaned into him "I'm sorry, I hardly know you. You must think I'm pathetic."



Ciel: "No. I understand how you feel. I've been there." he said truthfully.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I know I can't get back. But this place is so different. I'm afraid."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "No. I understand how you feel. I've been there." he said truthfully.



Jordan: he held her "you don't have to be afraid."

Karen: she walked in "Dawn, you okay?"

Jaycee: "thank you" she started to cry, she hated herself for it.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: He started breathing heavier and clutched his chest. "P-please do it soon, love."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She did as told. When finished stitching him up, she put her face in her hands and cried.

Ciel: He held her tight. He didn't know who Jordan was, but he sure wasn't going to let him get off the hook easily.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he held her "you don't have to be afraid."
> 
> Karen: she walked in "Dawn, you okay?"
> 
> Jaycee: "thank you" she started to cry, she hated herself for it.



Dawn: "How am I not supposed to be afraid? K-karen? Am I the only one terrified of this place? It's so different."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She did as told. When finished stitching him up, she put her face in her hands and cried.
> 
> Ciel: He held her tight. He didn't know who Jordan was, but he sure wasn't going to let him get off the hook easily.



Marcus: He picked her up and held her close. "It's okay. I'm sorry." he kissed her cheek. "Thank you."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She did as told. When finished stitching him up, she put her face in her hands and cried.
> 
> Ciel: He held her tight. He didn't know who Jordan was, but he sure wasn't going to let him get off the hook easily.





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "How am I not supposed to be afraid? K-karen? Am I the only one terrified of this place? It's so different."



Jaycee: she let him hold her "thank you, for not leaving."

Karen: she sat next to them "I'm scared too. It's taking everything I can to get through it."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she let him hold her "thank you, for not leaving."
> 
> Karen: she sat next to them "I'm scared too. It's taking everything I can to get through it."



Dawn: "Jordan? Can you just lock me in a dark little room? I'd feel safer, honestly." she hugged Karen. "Thank you for being here."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She breathed heavily. "O-okay..."

Ciel: "No problem. Not in a million years." He looked at her. He let go of the hug.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She breathed heavily. "O-okay..."
> 
> Ciel: "No problem. Not in a million years." He looked at her. He let go of the hug.



Marcus: "T-think about it this way: you probably just saved my life." he took her hand and looked at the ring on her finger. "Do you like it?"


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "T-think about it this way: you probably just saved my life." he took her hand and looked at the ring on her finger. "Do you like it?"



Lynn: "The ring isn't what matters." she kissed him.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "The ring isn't what matters." she kissed him.



Marcus: he kissed her back, or at least tried to. It wasn't very easy with all of the sedatives in his body. "S-so you don't like it? I could get a different one if you want."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he kissed her back, or at least tried to. It wasn't very easy with all of the sedatives in his body. "S-so you don't like it? I could get a different one if you want."



Lynn: "I love it. But we're getting married for each other, not the ring."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "I love it. But we're getting married for each other, not the ring."



Marcus: he smiled. "I know, but that doesn't mean I don't want you to hate your engagement ring." he kissed her cheek. He'd never understand why she loved him, but he supposed it didn't matter, as long as she did.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he smiled. "I know, but that doesn't mean I don't want you to hate your engagement ring." he kissed her cheek. He'd never understand why she loved him, but he supposed it didn't matter, as long as she did.



Lynn: She smiled. She then jumped and walked to a door to the bsck yard.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She smiled. She then jumped and walked to a door to the bsck yard.



Marcus: he sat up slightly, groaning in pain quietly. "Where are you going?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Jordan? Can you just lock me in a dark little room? I'd feel safer, honestly." she hugged Karen. "Thank you for being here."





danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She breathed heavily. "O-okay..."
> 
> Ciel: "No problem. Not in a million years." He looked at her. He let go of the hug.



Jordan: "I don't think I can do that. But maybe we can find a way to make you more comfortable."

Karen: "of course" she hugged her back.

Jaycee: she looked up at him.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he sat up slightly, groaning in pain quietly. "Where are you going?"



Lynn: "Sitting outside. I get a forest view out here...and it's getting darker...that's great."

Ciel: He looked to Jaycee again, a twinkle in his deep blue eyes emerging.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Sitting outside. I get a forest view out here...and it's getting darker...that's great."
> 
> Ciel: He looked to Jaycee again, a twinkle in his deep blue eyes emerging.



Jaycee: she looked up at him again.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I don't think I can do that. But maybe we can find a way to make you more comfortable."
> 
> Karen: "of course" she hugged her back.
> 
> Jaycee: she looked up at him.



Dawn: she sighed. "I don't know how."

Marcus: "Oh, okay." he slowly stood and stumbled to the door, still clutching his chest. "I-it is beautiful out."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She sat down in a hammock. "Yeah."

Ciel: He looked out the window. "It's getting late..."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She sat down in a hammock. "Yeah."
> 
> Ciel: He looked out the window. "It's getting late..."



Marcus: he leaned against the wall in a lot of pain, hoping he wasn't letting it show. "You know, there is one thing I know of more beautiful than out here, and that's you." He smiled. "I think that was the cheesiest excuse for a flirting attempt ever."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she sighed. "I don't know how."
> 
> Marcus: "Oh, okay." he slowly stood and stumbled to the door, still clutching his chest. "I-it is beautiful out."





danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She sat down in a hammock. "Yeah."
> 
> Ciel: He looked out the window. "It's getting late..."



Jordan: "I don't know" he whispered honestly. 

Jaycee: "yeah" she sighed biting her lip.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I don't know" he whispered honestly.
> 
> Jaycee: "yeah" she sighed biting her lip.



Dawn: "Could you please lock me in a room? Just for a day or two, until I am able to compose myself? No one else will know, and I'll eat and drink and stuff. I just need a little bit of time."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he leaned against the wall in a lot of pain, hoping he wasn't letting it show. "You know, there is one thing I know of more beautiful than out here, and that's you." He smiled. "I think that was the cheesiest excuse for a flirting attempt ever."



Lynn: She looked over to him. "You...it was, but flattery in its finest form."

Ciel: He patted his pockets, checking for the house keys, to find none. "Locked myself out...I'll have to replace the window again..."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She looked over to him. "You...it was, but flattery in its finest form."
> 
> Ciel: He patted his pockets, checking for the house keys, to find none. "Locked myself out...I'll have to replace the window again..."



Marcus: he smiled and chuckled quietly. "You are the most beautiful girl I have ever seen though."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he smiled and chuckled quietly. "You are the most beautiful girl I have ever seen though."



Lynn: She smiled at him. "If that's what you believe."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She smiled at him. "If that's what you believe."



Marcus: "It is." He hobbled out to her and tried to lay on the hammock. He grunted as he laid down, more pain rushing through him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Could you please lock me in a room? Just for a day or two, until I am able to compose myself? No one else will know, and I'll eat and drink and stuff. I just need a little bit of time."





danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She looked over to him. "You...it was, but flattery in its finest form."
> 
> Ciel: He patted his pockets, checking for the house keys, to find none. "Locked myself out...I'll have to replace the window again..."



Jordan: "I don't want to lock you in" he felt bad but the thought scared him for some reason.

Jaycee: "oh, sorry" she didn't know what to say, her family would be home soon and they wouldn't be okay with her inviting a boy she had just met to stay over.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I don't want to lock you in" he felt bad but the thought scared him for some reason.
> 
> Jaycee: "oh, sorry" she didn't know what to say, her family would be home soon and they wouldn't be okay with her inviting a boy she had just met to stay over.



Dawn: "You don't have to lock the door, I guess. I just don't want people barging in."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: "I don't want to lock you in" he felt bad but the thought scared him for some reason.
> 
> Jaycee: "oh, sorry" she didn't know what to say, her family would be home soon and they wouldn't be okay with her inviting a boy she had just met to stay over.



Ciel: "Ugh...wish me luck." he walked outside.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "It is." He hobbled out to her and tried to lay on the hammock. He grunted as he laid down, more pain rushing through him.



Lynn: She adjusted how he was laying so he wouldn't be in as much pain.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She adjusted how he was laying so he wouldn't be in as much pain.



Marcus: "Thank you, love."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You don't have to lock the door, I guess. I just don't want people barging in."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Ugh...wish me luck." he walked outside.



Karen: "I want to do that too. We'll be fine."

Jordan: "oh, ok. Yeah, we can probably do that. Can I talk to my mom?"

Jaycee: "okay, goodbye. Will you text me? I want to see you again."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "I want to do that too. We'll be fine."
> 
> Jordan: "oh, ok. Yeah, we can probably do that. Can I talk to my mom?"
> 
> Jaycee: "okay, goodbye. Will you text me? I want to see you again."



Dawn: "No, I can't be in the same room as Karen. I need to be absolutely solitary. Love you, sis, but I have to be alone."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Karen: "I want to do that too. We'll be fine."
> 
> Jordan: "oh, ok. Yeah, we can probably do that. Can I talk to my mom?"
> 
> Jaycee: "okay, goodbye. Will you text me? I want to see you again."



Lynn: "No problem." she layed down next to him.

Ciel: "I'll make it a promise." he slightly smiled and stepped inside his car and drove away. Once at his house, he looked for the spare key. Nope. He took his hand into a fist, bust out the window, crawled inside and frowned. He cleaned the glass, and shoved a box into where the window was. He texted Jaycee. 'Hey.'


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "No, I can't be in the same room as Karen. I need to be absolutely solitary. Love you, sis, but I have to be alone."



Karen: "oh...okay."

Jordan: "I don't know where I'm finding this room."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "No problem." she layed down next to him.
> 
> Ciel: "I'll make it a promise." he slightly smiled and stepped inside his car and drove away. Once at his house, he looked for the spare key. Nope. He took his hand into a fist, bust out the window, crawled inside and frowned. He cleaned the glass, and shoved a box into where the window was. He texted Jaycee. 'Hey.'



Jaycee: She smiled sadly and watched him go. She went inside and sat on her bed 'hi, did you make it in okay?'


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "oh...okay."
> 
> Jordan: "I don't know where I'm finding this room."



Dawn: she pointed to a closet. "That?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "No problem." she layed down next to him.
> 
> Ciel: "I'll make it a promise." he slightly smiled and stepped inside his car and drove away. Once at his house, he looked for the spare key. Nope. He took his hand into a fist, bust out the window, crawled inside and frowned. He cleaned the glass, and shoved a box into where the window was. He texted Jaycee. 'Hey.'



Marcus: he pulled her onto him and kissed him.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He read the text and replied. 'Yeah. I got in well.' he lied, looking to his now bandaged hand. He walked to his room and took off his shirt. He was very muscular. A scar was on the bottom left of his back, from where he was shot.


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he pulled her onto him and kissed her.



Marcus: "I still don't understand why you think so highly of me."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She smiled, brushing his hair back. "I'm afraid you might never know."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She smiled, brushing his hair back. "I'm afraid you might never know."



Marcus: "I really don't. I'm nothing special. I was homeless, familyless, and had the worst job ever. Then I killed myself. But apparently I didn't. I just don't get it."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she pointed to a closet. "That?"





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He read the text and replied. 'Yeah. I got in well.' he lied, looking to his now bandaged hand. He walked to his room and took off his shirt. He was very muscular. A scar was on the bottom left of his back, from where he was shot.



Jordan: He made a concerned look "it's really small in there. Dawn, do you really think you have to do this?" 

Jaycee: She smiled slightly believing him 'that's good.'


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He made a concerned look "it's really small in there. Dawn, do you really think you have to do this?"
> 
> Jaycee: She smiled slightly believing him 'that's good.'



Dawn: she hugged Jordan and gave him a kiss. "I need a little bit of time."

Marina: she was in the living room, bored. She didn't want to intrude.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He smiled. 'I suppose it is. I still feel bad about the roller rink...but seriously. Name anything for me to make out up to you.'


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She looked over to Marcus.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She looked over to Marcus.



Marcus: "I just don't get it, Lynn. You're so amazing. I'm just...not."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I just don't get it, Lynn. You're so amazing. I'm just...not."



Lynn: "Stop it. Just stop! You are amazing. You're all I could've ever dreamed of." She turned away from him and cried, curled up in a ball.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Stop it. Just stop! You are amazing. You're all I could've ever dreamed of." She turned away from him and cried, curled up in a ball.



Marcus: "I'm sorry, Lynn!" He hugged her. "I love you and I'll never leave you. I promise."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she hugged Jordan and gave him a kiss. "I need a little bit of time."
> 
> Marina: she was in the living room, bored. She didn't want to intrude.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He smiled. 'I suppose it is. I still feel bad about the roller rink...but seriously. Name anything for me to make out up to you.'



Jordan: "I know" he kissed her "do you just want to stay in here for a while? I'll try to figure out if there's a room you can use."

Jaycee: 'I'll think about it. But really you don't have to worry about it.'


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: Her jaw quivered. She nodded slightly.

Ciel: He sighed. 'Okay. I guess it's just in my nature.' He sat on the couch and lay down.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: Her jaw quivered. She nodded slightly.
> 
> Ciel: He sighed. 'Okay. I guess it's just in my nature.' He sat on the couch and lay down.



Jaycee: 'it's sweet, that you care so much. But I guess it's part of my nature not to ask for much' her fingers hovered over the key for a moment before hitting send.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: Once she sent the message, he picked his phone up. 'If that's what you want, I'd be happy to do next to nothing.'


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: Once she sent the message, he picked his phone up. 'If that's what you want, I'd be happy to do next to nothing.'



Jaycee: she smiled 'okay. If I come up with anything I'll let you know.' She glanced over at the box filled with Jordan's things. She was going to bring it to him tomorrow. She wished there was a way she didn't have to. She honestly just didn't want to see him. But she couldn't ask Ciel to do that for her. She had to.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she smiled 'okay. If I come up with anything I'll let you know.' She glanced over at the box filled with Jordan's things. She was going to bring it to him tomorrow. She wished there was a way she didn't have to. She honestly just didn't want to see him. But she couldn't ask Ciel to do that for her. She had to.



Ciel: 'Agreed. I'll see you later.' he put the phone down.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: 'Agreed. I'll see you later.' he put the phone down.



Jaycee: 'okay, goodnight.'


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: Her jaw quivered. She nodded slightly.
> 
> Ciel: He sighed. 'Okay. I guess it's just in my nature.' He sat on the couch and lay down.



Dawn: "Yes please."

Marcus: he kissed her neck gently. "I love you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Yes please."
> 
> Marcus: he kissed her neck gently. "I love you."



Jordan: He stood up "okay" he still felt extremely uncomfortable with locking her in but he also knew that someone would probably walk in on her. He showed her how to unlock the door from the inside and then grabbed a key from his desk "come out when you want to." He kissed her and then closed the door locking it. He walked out with the key in his pocket and sat next to Marina. 

Karen: she followed Jordan.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "I love you too."

Ciel: He read her text before shutting his eyes. "She's not that bad." he muttered.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He stood up "okay" he still felt extremely uncomfortable with locking her in but he also knew that someone would probably walk in on her. He showed her how to unlock the door from the inside and then grabbed a key from his desk "come out when you want to." He kissed her and then closed the door locking it. He walked out with the key in his pocket and sat next to Marina.
> 
> Karen: she followed Jordan.



Dawn: she curled up in the corner of the room and cried quietly.

Marina: "What happened in there?"

Marcus: "I'm sorry I'm worrying you."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "I love you too."
> 
> Ciel: He read her text before shutting his eyes. "She's not that bad." he muttered.





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she curled up in the corner of the room and cried quietly.
> 
> Marina: "What happened in there?"
> 
> Marcus: "I'm sorry I'm worrying you."



Jaycee: She changed into pajamas and sat on her bed.

Jordan: He put his head on her shoulder. He felt so bad for Dawn. "she felt really bad for how she acted. She said she needed some time alone."

Karen: she curled into a ball sitting at the edge of the couch.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: She changed into pajamas and sat on her bed.
> 
> Jordan: He put his head on her shoulder. He felt so bad for Dawn. "she felt really bad for how she acted. She said she needed some time alone."
> 
> Karen: she curled into a ball sitting at the edge of the couch.



Marina: "Maybe it will be good." She kissed his forehead and wrapped her arms around him


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Maybe it will be good." She kissed his forehead and wrapped her arms around him



Jordan: he wrapped his arms around her "yeah, she keeps saying she wants to protect me. She doesn't understand I'm not in danger."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he wrapped his arms around her "yeah, she keeps saying she wants to protect me. She doesn't understand I'm not in danger."



Marina: "What do you expect, considering her background?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "What do you expect, considering her background?"



Jordan: he sighed "I know."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he sighed "I know."



Marina: "She'll be okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "She'll be okay."



Jordan: "I hope so. I'll have to text my friends and apologize."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I hope so. I'll have to text my friends and apologize."



Marina: "you have to explain to them about the alley."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He fell asleep. He heard a few creaks and noises in his sleep. A dream started, of the shooting. He woke up, sweating and breathing heavily.

Lynn: She looked at him. "No problem."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "you have to explain to them about the alley."



Jordan: he sighed "I know. I just wish I could leave that behind me. I don't like talking about it."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He fell asleep. He heard a few creaks and noises in his sleep. A dream started, of the shooting. He woke up, sweating and breathing heavily.
> 
> Lynn: She looked at him. "No problem."



Jaycee: she sat awake unable to sleep. She turned on the tv.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He calmed himself down.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: "I love you so much." He kissed her again.

Marina: "You know you'll never escape it. Your girlfriend is from there, and we were all changed there. It's going to be part of us forever."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I love you so much." He kissed her again.
> 
> Marina: "You know you'll never escape it. Your girlfriend is from there, and we were all changed there. It's going to be part of us forever."



Jordan: "I know" he said his arms still wrapped around her. "sorry. I guess I'll have to meet up with them and explain it. Or have them come back here."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I know" he said his arms still wrapped around her. "sorry. I guess I'll have to meet up with them and explain it. Or have them come back here."



Marina: "Call them now, just so Dawn will know they don't hate her."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "You should go back in my room. Don't want you to get cold." she frowned slightly.

Ciel: He looked around. Creaking came from upstairs. The box from the window was broken and shoved inside. He remained quiet and texted Jaycee. 'There's somebody unwanted over here. Would you be able to come over here and help?' he sent the text. He heard footsteps and acted like he was sleeping.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "You should go back in my room. Don't want you to get cold." she frowned slightly.
> 
> Ciel: He looked around. Creaking came from upstairs. The box from the window was broken and shoved inside. He remained quiet and texted Jaycee. 'There's somebody unwanted over here. Would you be able to come over here and help?' he sent the text. He heard footsteps and acted like he was sleeping.



Marcus: "O-Okay." He wasn't going to oppose her anymore. He got up, more pain entering his body. He stumbled inside and made it to her room, sweating and gasping for fresh air. He collapsed on her bed. He looked down at his bare chest, which Lynn had sewed up. He frowned. He really didn't think she deserved to be burdened by him, but she said she needed him and he would never ever let her go. He saw a stuffed animal on the floor and picked it up slowly. He pulled the stuffed bunny close and snuggled with it.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She sat on the hammock. "I'll be in soon." she said. When she looked back around, a dark figure grabbed her and knocked her out. The person carried her into the back of a truck and drove off. She woke up with a gun at her temple, tied to a chair in a dark room.

Alois: "You're the wimp's sister, aren't you?" he asked Lynn, resting his hand on the barrel of the gun.

Lynn: "Ciel?"

Alois: "Duh! I need to keep you here until he comes back."

Lynn: "You were the one that killed Luca. The one that shot both of them?" she asked, her voice rising.

Alois: "Yeah." he heard her get angrier. The gun clicked. "Shut your mouth or else you and your brother will die tonight."

Ciel: He heard some clanks and noises and went up to see what was going on. He ran into Vince. "What are you doing in my house?" he growled, taking him by the throat and shoving him against the wall.

Vince: His eyes shone fear. "I was doing something for Alois. But it isn't here."

Ciel: "WHAT isn't here?" he narrowed his eyes. Even though he was underage for it, he had a tattoo of a circle with a star inside it on his shoulder.

Vince: "Your sister. We wanted to use her as bait."

Ciel: "Lynn..." he muttered.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Call them now, just so Dawn will know they don't hate her."





danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "You should go back in my room. Don't want you to get cold." she frowned slightly.
> 
> Ciel: He looked around. Creaking came from upstairs. The box from the window was broken and shoved inside. He remained quiet and texted Jaycee. 'There's somebody unwanted over here. Would you be able to come over here and help?' he sent the text. He heard footsteps and acted like he was sleeping.



Jordan: He sighed again and nodded. He let go of their hug and took his phone out. He checked the time, they would be done with practice and would probably still be hanging out. He scrolled through his contacts list and called David.

David: "hello? Jordan?" they never called, only sent texts.

Jordan: "yeah, hey are you still with Nathan and Liam?"

David: "yeah, I was just about to leave but hold on a sec. Is everything okay?"

Jordan: "yeah, I just wanted to apologize for what happened over here. It's all really confusing."

David: "yeah, well we were threatened by your girlfriend. Okay, I'm with them now."

Jordan: "put me on speaker phone. Okay, basically when I went unconscious I was 'transported' to this world, it was called Chemical Alley. It was supposed to be a paradise but it wasn't. Some of the people there were supposed to kill us. Dawn was one of them, and so was Karen. But they became good and actually helped us survive. But then we all got transported back and they're really confused and just trying to figure everything out. I'm sorry she lashed out at you, she didn't mean it. She really very kind. She just feels like she has to protect me, she doesn't realize I'm not in danger. Will you give her another chance? She feels awful."

Nathan: he looked at the others "yeah Jordan, we've all been through some crazy stuff. I think you win, but still we'll be back over, you can't get rid of us that easily. Tell Dawn we wouldn't hurt anyone. We'll try and get to know her."

Jordan: "thank you" he said "see you guys later." he hung up.

Jaycee: her heart dropped, she was scared 'I don't even know where you live. What should I do?' she thought about calling the police.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: Still holding Vince's throat against the wall, he texted Jaycee. He gave her the address. 'Just come here. I need you right now.'

Vince: "What the heck are you doing?"

Ciel: "Dealing with some stuff. Now you tell me where she is. I've got a phone. That means I have 911 on speed dial."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: Still holding Vince's throat against the wall, he texted Jaycee. He gave her the address. 'Just come here. I need you right now.'
> 
> Vince: "What the heck are you doing?"
> 
> Ciel: "Dealing with some stuff. Now you tell me where she is. I've got a phone. That means I have 911 on speed dial."



Jaycee: Her hands were shaking, she threw on a sweatshirt and quickly wrote a note 'be back soon, a friend needed me-J.' She ran out the door and into her car. She quickly got in and drove to the address she was given. Seeing the window she gasped. She jumped out of her car and climbed through it. She heard noise and followed it, her eyes widened at the sight of Ciel and Vince.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He sighed again and nodded. He let go of their hug and took his phone out. He checked the time, they would be done with practice and would probably still be hanging out. He scrolled through his contacts list and called David.
> 
> David: "hello? Jordan?" they never called, only sent texts.
> 
> Jordan: "yeah, hey are you still with Nathan and Liam?"
> 
> David: "yeah, I was just about to leave but hold on a sec. Is everything okay?"
> 
> Jordan: "yeah, I just wanted to apologize for what happened over here. It's all really confusing."
> 
> David: "yeah, well we were threatened by your girlfriend. Okay, I'm with them now."
> 
> Jordan: "put me on speaker phone. Okay, basically when I went unconscious I was 'transported' to this world, it was called Chemical Alley. It was supposed to be a paradise but it wasn't. Some of the people there were supposed to kill us. Dawn was one of them, and so was Karen. But they became good and actually helped us survive. But then we all got transported back and they're really confused and just trying to figure everything out. I'm sorry she lashed out at you, she didn't mean it. She really very kind. She just feels like she has to protect me, she doesn't realize I'm not in danger. Will you give her another chance? She feels awful."
> 
> Nathan: he looked at the others "yeah Jordan, we've all been through some crazy stuff. I think you win, but still we'll be back over, you can't get rid of us that easily. Tell Dawn we wouldn't hurt anyone. We'll try and get to know her."
> 
> Jordan: "thank you" he said "see you guys later." he hung up.
> 
> Jaycee: her heart dropped, she was scared 'I don't even know where you live. What should I do?' she thought about calling the police.



Marina: before he hung up she said "I was there too, just so you don't think he was crazy."

Dawn: she sat in the corner of the room. She heard Jordan and sighed. He was apologizing for her.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: before he hung up she said "I was there too, just so you don't think he was crazy."
> 
> Dawn: she sat in the corner of the room. She heard Jordan and sighed. He was apologizing for her.



Nathan: "if he hadn't brought people back we might not believe him" he had said to Marina before they hung up. 

Jordan: He looked over at Marina and smiled slightly. At least that was out of the way.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Nathan: "if he hadn't brought people back we might not believe him" he had said to Marina before they hung up.
> 
> Jordan: He looked over at Marina and smiled slightly. At least that was out of the way.



Marina: "You going to tell Dawn?"

Dawn: she sighed. This wasn't working. She was still confused. She threw everything out of Jordan's closet and locked herself in. It was dark and peaceful. She started meditating.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "You going to tell Dawn?"
> 
> Dawn: she sighed. This wasn't working. She was still confused. She threw everything out of Jordan's closet and locked herself in. It was dark and peaceful. She started meditating.



Jordan: "I will when she comes out. She really asked to be completely alone for a while."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I will when she comes out. She really asked to be completely alone for a while."



Marina: "Hm. That's weird. She needs to eat, right?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Hm. That's weird. She needs to eat, right?"



Jordan: "Yeah" he lay his head on her lap "she said she'd eat. I guess I'll have to bring her something soon." he was worried for her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "Yeah" he lay his head on her lap "she said she'd eat. I guess I'll have to bring her something soon." he was worried for her.



Marina: she ran her hands through his hair. "What do you think she'll eat?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she ran her hands through his hair. "What do you think she'll eat?"



Jordan: He looked up at her and shrugged "no idea, I'll have to find her something but I'm clueless when it comes to the kitchen." he looked up at the clock, his mom would be home soon. How would he explain that Dawn had locked herself in his room?


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He looked up at her and shrugged "no idea, I'll have to find her something but I'm clueless when it comes to the kitchen." he looked up at the clock, his mom would be home soon. How would he explain that Dawn had locked herself in his room?



Marina: "I'll help you. I'm decent at cooking."


----------



## danibryan819

Vince: "Sh-she's in the abandoned school on 23rd Street."

Ciel: "Thanks for coming, Jaycee." he turned back to Vince. "Okay. Excuse me, but I can't have you wandering about. I'm afraid you may be unconsious for a while." he hit a pressure point on Vince. He fell limp. Ciel looked to Jaycee. A blush covered his face, considering he didn't have a shirt on. "Alois took Lynn...I've gotta get her. Can you come with me?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I'll help you. I'm decent at cooking."



Jordan: "okay, thank you" neither he nor his mom were good in the kitchen, they ate a lot of take out.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: "Lynn? Could I have some water please? Lynn? Lynn?!" He stood and walked to the door and looked outside. He saw a bit of blood. "Lynn!!!!" He screamed. He pulled out his cell phone and called her brother. "Where's Lynn?!"


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Vince: "Sh-she's in the abandoned school on 23rd Street."
> 
> Ciel: "Thanks for coming, Jaycee." he turned back to Vince. "Okay. Excuse me, but I can't have you wandering about. I'm afraid you may be unconsious for a while." he hit a pressure point on Vince. He fell limp. Ciel looked to Jaycee. A blush covered his face, considering he didn't have a shirt on. "Alois took Lynn...I've gotta get her. Can you come with me?"



Jaycee: she tensed up watching Vince fall unconscious. It scared her how easily Ciel did that. But she nodded, she paid no mind to the fact that he didn't have a shirt on, she was in pajama pants and a sweatshirt. She didn't care. She felt nervous, her eyes were wide.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "okay, thank you" neither he nor his mom were good in the kitchen, they ate a lot of take out.



Marina: "You think she will be okay?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "You think she will be okay?"



Jordan: "honestly? I don't know. She hates it here."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "honestly? I don't know. She hates it here."



Marina: "She just has to get used to it, I guess."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "She just has to get used to it, I guess."



Jordan: "yeah, I guess. Marina, I'm really worried about her."

Karen: she listened silently.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yeah, I guess. Marina, I'm really worried about her."
> 
> Karen: she listened silently.



Marina: "Tell her that. She deserves to know."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Tell her that. She deserves to know."



Jordan: "are you sure? I don't want her to be mad at me."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "are you sure? I don't want her to be mad at me."



Marina: "She loves you. She wouldn't be mad."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she tensed up watching Vince fall unconscious. It scared her how easily Ciel did that. But she nodded, she paid no mind to the fact that he didn't have a shirt on, she was in pajama pants and a sweatshirt. She didn't care. She felt nervous, her eyes were wide.



Ciel: "Don't worry. I'm getting her now." he looked to Jaycee. "Okay...I'll go alone if necessary."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "She loves you. She wouldn't be mad."



Jordan: he nodded and stood up. He used the key to open the door, he immediately noticed everything out of his closet and sighed. He moved all of the boxes and clothes to a corner of the room. He slid the closet door open slightly and climbed in closing the door behind him. "Dawn? Are you okay?" he whispered.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Don't worry. I'm getting her now." he looked to Jaycee. "Okay...I'll go alone if necessary."



Marcus: "How am I not supposed to worry?! Where is she?!"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded and stood up. He used the key to open the door, he immediately noticed everything out of his closet and sighed. He moved all of the boxes and clothes to a corner of the room. He slid the closet door open slightly and climbed in closing the door behind him. "Dawn? Are you okay?" he whispered.



Dawn: she looked up. "Hm? Yeah. I'm fine."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Don't worry. I'm getting her now." he looked to Jaycee. "Okay...I'll go alone if necessary."



Jaycee: "no. No, I'm coming."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she looked up. "Hm? Yeah. I'm fine."



Jordan: "I'm really worried about you Dawn. Are you sure you're okay."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Okay." he said to Jaycee. "Fine! If you can manage to get to where she is without dying, then come along." he told him where the abandoned school was. "Let's get going Jaycee."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Okay." he said to Jaycee. "Fine! If you can manage to get to where she is without dying, then come along." he told him where the abandoned school was. "Let's get going Jaycee."



Jaycee: she nodded trying not to let fear get to her. She followed him.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Okay." he said to Jaycee. "Fine! If you can manage to get to where she is without dying, then come along." he told him where the abandoned school was. "Let's get going Jaycee."



Dawn: she scooched next to him and hugged him. "No. I'm scared, Jordan."

Marcus: he frowned. He knee he wouldn't make it. But he had to try. He hung up and walked out to her car. He had grabbed the key off of a table. He started the car and started driving to the location where Lynn was.

OOC: if you want them to shoot him, they can. Like in the stomach.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she scooched next to him and hugged him. "No. I'm scared, Jordan."
> 
> Marcus: he frowned. He knee he wouldn't make it. But he had to try. He hung up and walked out to her car. He had grabbed the key off of a table. He started the car and started driving to the location where Lynn was.
> 
> OOC: if you want them to shoot him, they can. Like in the stomach.



Jordan: He hugged her back "I know, but you don't have to be. I've got you" he whispered.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He hugged her back "I know, but you don't have to be. I've got you" he whispered.



Dawn: "Why do you trust all these people? How do you know they aren't threats?" She snuggled into him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Why do you trust all these people? How do you know they aren't threats?" She snuggled into him.



Jordan: "because it's different here, people aren't just trying to kill you, and those three guys. I've known them for a long long time, you can trust them. Even if you don't trust others." He held her close in the darkness.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "because it's different here, people aren't just trying to kill you, and those three guys. I've known them for a long long time, you can trust them. Even if you don't trust others." He held her close in the darkness.



Dawn: "Okay. I-I heard you apologize for me. I don't want you to do that. I should be able to apologize on my own." she kissed his jaw. "Why do you love me, Jordan?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay. I-I heard you apologize for me. I don't want you to do that. I should be able to apologize on my own." she kissed his jaw. "Why do you love me, Jordan?"



Jordan: "oh, yeah. It's okay. You can still give them your own apology." he looked down at her "I don't like it when you ask me that. I love you, that's all that matters" he kissed her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "oh, yeah. It's okay. You can still give them your own apology." he looked down at her "I don't like it when you ask me that. I love you, that's all that matters" he kissed her.



Dawn: "But I-" she sighed. "Fine." she laid down.

Marina: she started cooking. She felt bad that it was only vegetarian, but that's all she knew how to cook. She refused to even touch the meat.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "But I-" she sighed. "Fine." she laid down.
> 
> Marina: she started cooking. She felt bad that it was only vegetarian, but that's all she knew how to cook. She refused to even touch the meat.



Jordan: "Dawn, I love you because you're amazing. You're kind, and selfless and you overcame being a death. You're strong and you've stuck with me in my darkest moments. You're beautiful and you want to learn. You're sweet, and you make me happy."

Caroline: she opened the apartment door. She smelt something cooking and was confused. Jordan didn't cook "oh, Marina" she said seeing her.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He ran to the school. Once inside, he reached the gymnasium and looked at Lynn and Alois. "Give her back. You've nearly killed me and that is okay. Hurt my sister and you won't be unharmed when you leave." he stood.

Alois: He sat on the arm of the chair. "Rather not, but fine then. If you want to fight, then fight. On second thought, you agree to fight, I let your sister go."

Lynn: "Don't do it. You aren't a good fighter."

Ciel: He frowned. "I know...but I can't let you get killed. It would be a bigger burden for me than it would for you."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He ran to the school. Once inside, he reached the gymnasium and looked at Lynn and Alois. "Give her back. You've nearly killed me and that is okay. Hurt my sister and you won't be unharmed when you leave." he stood.
> 
> Alois: He sat on the arm of the chair. "Rather not, but fine then. If you want to fight, then fight. On second thought, you agree to fight, I let your sister go."
> 
> Lynn: "Don't do it. You aren't a good fighter."
> 
> Ciel: He frowned. "I know...but I can't let you get killed. It would be a bigger burden for me than it would for you."



Jaycee: she stood next to Ciel.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "Dawn, I love you because you're amazing. You're kind, and selfless and you overcame being a death. You're strong and you've stuck with me in my darkest moments. You're beautiful and you want to learn. You're sweet, and you make me happy."
> 
> Caroline: she opened the apartment door. She smelt something cooking and was confused. Jordan didn't cook "oh, Marina" she said seeing her.



Dawn: she smiled and tears formed in her eyes. "Thank you." She pulled him so she was laying on him and kissed him. "Jordan?"

Marina: "Hi. Is this okay, that I'm cooking?"


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "Fine. Go ahead."

Ciel: "I will then." suddenly, he tensed up. "Jaycee, help me if I get hurt, but I don't want you to see this..."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He ran to the school. Once inside, he reached the gymnasium and looked at Lynn and Alois. "Give her back. You've nearly killed me and that is okay. Hurt my sister and you won't be unharmed when you leave." he stood.
> 
> Alois: He sat on the arm of the chair. "Rather not, but fine then. If you want to fight, then fight. On second thought, you agree to fight, I let your sister go."
> 
> Lynn: "Don't do it. You aren't a good fighter."
> 
> Ciel: He frowned. "I know...but I can't let you get killed. It would be a bigger burden for me than it would for you."



Marcus: he stumbled in, clutching his still bare chest. He saw Lynn. "Oh, sweetheart!" He cried, forcing away his own pain.

OOC: Dani, if you want they can shoot him now, like in the stomach.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled and tears formed in her eyes. "Thank you." She pulled him so she was laying on him and kissed him. "Jordan?"
> 
> Marina: "Hi. Is this okay, that I'm cooking?"





danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Fine. Go ahead."
> 
> Ciel: "I will then." suddenly, he tensed up. "Jaycee, help me if I get hurt, but I don't want you to see this..."





Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he stumbled in, clutching his still bare chest. He saw Lynn. "Oh, sweetheart!" He cried, forcing away his own pain.
> 
> OOC: Dani, if you want they can shoot him now, like in the stomach.



Jordan: he smiled "yes?"

Caroline: "yes, it's fine, great actually. I definitely won't complain. Where's Jordan?"

Jaycee: she shook her head "I'm fine." When the boys started fighting she ran to Lynn's side and started untying her. She didn't even know who she was saving.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "yes?"
> 
> Caroline: "yes, it's fine, great actually. I definitely won't complain. Where's Jordan?"
> 
> Jaycee: she shook her head "I'm fine." When the boys started fighting she ran to Lynn's side and started untying her. She didn't even know who she was saving.



Marina: "With Dawn, she is having emotional troubles about being here."

Dawn: "You won't ever leave me, will you?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "With Dawn, she is having emotional troubles about being here."
> 
> Dawn: "You won't ever leave me, will you?"



Caroline: "oh, is she okay?"

Jordan: He looked at her. He loved her so much, but they had only been together for a short while and she wanted to leave. He didn't know if he could promise forever. "no, I won't leave you" he said kissing her.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "Thank you so much...I don't know he cared that muc about me. I mean, yeah, I'm his sister, but...let's run." 

Ciel: He fought better than he ever had. By five minutes, he had won. Alois went running off.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "oh, is she okay?"
> 
> Jordan: He looked at her. He loved her so much, but they had only been together for a short while and she wanted to leave. He didn't know if he could promise forever. "no, I won't leave you" he said kissing her.



Marina: "I hope so."

Dawn: she kissed him back, her tears dripping onto his face. "Thank you. A-and you promise you'll protect me?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Thank you so much...I don't know he cared that muc about me. I mean, yeah, I'm his sister, but...let's run."
> 
> Ciel: He fought better than he ever had. By five minutes, he had won. Alois went running off.



Marcus: once he realized he couldn't do anything to help, he collapsed. "Your car is parked outside." He mumbled.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She helped him up. "Thank you." 

Ciel: He walked to Lynn.

Lynn: "Jesus, put a shirt on!"

Ciel: "I was sleeping."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She helped him up. "Thank you."
> 
> Ciel: He walked to Lynn.
> 
> Lynn: "Jesus, put a shirt on!"
> 
> Ciel: "I was sleeping."



Marcus: he smiled and rolled his eyes. "Lynn, love, if you haven't noticed, I'm not wearing a shirt." He was as muscular as Ciel. He leaned against the wall, breathing heavily. "I'm sorry I couldn't help more."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he smiled and rolled his eyes. "Lynn, love, if you haven't noticed, I'm not wearing a shirt." He was as muscular as Ciel. He leaned against the wall, breathing heavily. "I'm sorry I couldn't help more."



Lynn: "He's my brother. It's different. But you're good." she lifted Marcus up and took him to the car.

Ciel: "She's safe." he felt relieved.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "He's my brother. It's different. But you're good." she lifted Marcus up and took him to the car.
> 
> Ciel: "She's safe." he felt relieved.



Marcus: "I can walk, Lynn. I'm okay. Actually-" he slid out of her arms and lifted her into his. It hurt, a lot, but he ignored it.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She smiled. "Okay."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She smiled. "Okay."



Marcus: he tripped, but twisted around as he fell so he hit the ground and held Lynn on top of him. He moaned. "Maybe that wasn't such a good idea...."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Thank you so much...I don't know he cared that muc about me. I mean, yeah, I'm his sister, but...let's run."
> 
> Ciel: He fought better than he ever had. By five minutes, he had won. Alois went running off.





Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I hope so."
> 
> Dawn: she kissed him back, her tears dripping onto his face. "Thank you. A-and you promise you'll protect me?"



Jaycee: she had run with Lynn and then walked with Marcus, Ciel, and Lynn. She felt out of place not knowing them the way they knew each other. She knelt next to Marcus when he fell "are you okay?" she carefully moved Lynn off of him.

Caroline: "me too" she went into her room, she dropped her purse and changed into sweatpants and a t-shirt. "can I help you?" she asked Marina. 

Jordan: he didn't bother wiping her tears off of his face. "Dawn, no matter what happens I will protect you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she had run with Lynn and then walked with Marcus, Ciel, and Lynn. She felt out of place not knowing them the way they knew each other. She knelt next to Marcus when he fell "are you okay?" she carefully moved Lynn off of him.
> 
> Caroline: "me too" she went into her room, she dropped her purse and changed into sweatpants and a t-shirt. "can I help you?" she asked Marina.
> 
> Jordan: he didn't bother wiping her tears off of his face. "Dawn, no matter what happens I will protect you."



Marcus: "Yeah." He stood and laughed it off. He opened the doors and got everyone in the car. He heard a gunshot and turned to see a bullet enter his stomach. He looked up. It was that boy. He must've been aiming for Ciel. He fell against the side of the car.

Marina: "Could you stir that?" She asked, pointing to some cake mix. She was making them a pretty big dinner to celebrate being home. "C-could my boyfriend maybe come over? He was in chemical alley too, and-I mean, if it's not intruding or anything."

Dawn: she smiled. She brushed her lips against his and whispered "Thank you." Before kissing him again.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Yeah." He stood and laughed it off. He opened the doors and got everyone in the car. He heard a gunshot and turned to see a bullet enter his stomach. He looked up. It was that boy. He must've been aiming for Ciel. He fell against the side of the car.
> 
> Marina: "Could you stir that?" She asked, pointing to some cake mix. She was making them a pretty big dinner to celebrate being home. "C-could my boyfriend maybe come over? He was in chemical alley too, and-I mean, if it's not intruding or anything."
> 
> Dawn: she smiled. She brushed her lips against his and whispered "Thank you." Before kissing him again.



Jaycee: She ducked and screamed hearing the gunshot. Seeing Marcus she reacted immediately. She reclined the chair he was in. "here, lean back and just focus on breathing. We'll get you to the hospital." 

Caroline: She nodded and stirred the cake mix "you're going to spoil Jordan with this dinner" she laughed. "yeah, he can come over. I don't mind. Jordan would be okay with it right?" she felt like she had to check.

Jordan: He kissed her again.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: She ducked and screamed hearing the gunshot. Seeing Marcus she reacted immediately. She reclined the chair he was in. "here, lean back and just focus on breathing. We'll get you to the hospital."
> 
> Caroline: She nodded and stirred the cake mix "you're going to spoil Jordan with this dinner" she laughed. "yeah, he can come over. I don't mind. Jordan would be okay with it right?" she felt like she had to check.
> 
> Jordan: He kissed her again.



Marina: "I'd hope so. They used to have a bit of trouble because he did like me for a while in Chemical Alley and Alex gets a tad jealous, but they'll be fine." She texted her parents and they asked him if he wanted to come over.

Marcus: he shook his head. "I d-don't trust doctors, n-not af-af-after what they d-did t-t-t-to m-me." He forced out quietly. He clutched Lynn's hand. "I-I'll b-be ok-okay."

Dawn: she grinned. She took of the sweatshirt he had given her, she was burning up. She kissed him again and rubbed his neck.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She screamed. "Alois!" she glared at him.

Alois: "Big deal, people get shot." he smirked and walked off.

Ciel: He ran to Alois, took him by the shirt collar and punched him. "Don't touch anybody that likes my sister!" He took his arm.

Alois: He swung at Ciel. "You did this to me. You're the reason I'm doing that. You just sat at school. Got good grades and were the model student. Everybody loved you. I was just the misfit."

Ciel: "I think you have it the other way around. You murdered somebody because you thought you had no friends. That's evil." he took the gun and put it against his back. "Now leave. If I ever see you again, I'll be sure you die." he nudged Alois away and made sure he didn't come back.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She screamed. "Alois!" she glared at him.
> 
> Alois: "Big deal, people get shot." he smirked and walked off.
> 
> Ciel: He ran to Alois, took him by the shirt collar and punched him. "Don't touch anybody that likes my sister!" He took his arm.
> 
> Alois: He swung at Ciel. "You did this to me. You're the reason I'm doing that. You just sat at school. Got good grades and were the model student. Everybody loved you. I was just the misfit."
> 
> Ciel: "I think you have it the other way around. You murdered somebody because you thought you had no friends. That's evil." he took the gun and put it against his back. "Now leave. If I ever see you again, I'll be sure you die." he nudged Alois away and made sure he didn't come back.



Marcus: he reached up shakily and put his hand on Lynn's cheek. He was having troubles breathing and it was taking all he could not to scream. Blood trickled down his chin. "I'm sorry." He croaked.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he reached up shakily and put his hand on Lynn's cheek. He was having troubles breathing and it was taking all he could not to scream. Blood trickled down his chin. "I'm sorry." He croaked.



Lynn:"Don't leave...don't. You can't." tears poured down her face.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I'd hope so. They used to have a bit of trouble because he did like me for a while in Chemical Alley and Alex gets a tad jealous, but they'll be fine." She texted her parents and they asked him if he wanted to come over.
> 
> Marcus: he shook his head. "I d-don't trust doctors, n-not af-af-after what they d-did t-t-t-to m-me." He forced out quietly. He clutched Lynn's hand. "I-I'll b-be ok-okay."
> 
> Dawn: she grinned. She took of the sweatshirt he had given her, she was burning up. She kissed him again and rubbed his neck.





danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She screamed. "Alois!" she glared at him.
> 
> Alois: "Big deal, people get shot." he smirked and walked off.
> 
> Ciel: He ran to Alois, took him by the shirt collar and punched him. "Don't touch anybody that likes my sister!" He took his arm.
> 
> Alois: He swung at Ciel. "You did this to me. You're the reason I'm doing that. You just sat at school. Got good grades and were the model student. Everybody loved you. I was just the misfit."
> 
> Ciel: "I think you have it the other way around. You murdered somebody because you thought you had no friends. That's evil." he took the gun and put it against his back. "Now leave. If I ever see you again, I'll be sure you die." he nudged Alois away and made sure he didn't come back.





Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he reached up shakily and put his hand on Lynn's cheek. He was having troubles breathing and it was taking all he could not to scream. Blood trickled down his chin. "I'm sorry." He croaked.



Caroline: She nodded as she finished stirring the batter. She wondered if that was why they said Jordan had been depressed. She looked around "vegetarian?" she asked curious.

Jaycee: she watched wide eyed as Ciel dealt with Alois. She'd never seen something like this. She looked at Marcus, she took her sweatshirt off revealing a tank top and wrapped it around his stomach trying to stop the blood lose. 

Jordan: he smiled and kissed her again. "My mom is probably home by now, I should probably say hi. Are you ready to come out?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn:"Don't leave...don't. You can't." tears poured down her face.



Marcus: he wiped her tears away with his thumb. "I-I won't. I-I p-prom-mised y-you I w-wouldn't." He leaned up slightly and brushed his lips against hers before he dropped his head back again. With the hand holding hers he rubbed her ring.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She looked away. She tried to stop crying.

Ciel: He ran back. "I know a place where you can get helped for free. No doctors, just help with the wound." he told this to Marcus. He knew from experience. He had thrown the gun down. He didn't like having to deal with weapons. He mainly relied on fists and knowledge of the body.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: She nodded as she finished stirring the batter. She wondered if that was why they said Jordan had been depressed. She looked around "vegetarian?" she asked curious.
> 
> Jaycee: she watched wide eyed as Ciel dealt with Alois. She'd never seen something like this. She looked at Marcus, she took her sweatshirt off revealing a tank top and wrapped it around his stomach trying to stop the blood lose.
> 
> Jordan: he smiled and kissed her again. "My mom is probably home by now, I should probably say hi. Are you ready to come out?"



Marcus: "Th-thanks."

Marina: "Yeah, sorry."

Dawn: "I don't want you to leave me. I want to stay in this moment forever." She kissed him again.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She looked away. She tried to stop crying.
> 
> Ciel: He ran back. "I know a place where you can get helped for free. No doctors, just help with the wound." he told this to Marcus. He knew from experience.



Marcus: he frowned when Lynn turned from him. "O-okay. T-thanks." He looked back at Lynn and a small smile appeared on his face. "You a-are s-so bea-eautiful."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Th-thanks."
> 
> Marina: "Yeah, sorry."
> 
> Dawn: "I don't want you to leave me. I want to stay in this moment forever." She kissed him again.



Caroline: "oh, no need to apologize. I don't mind. I was just wondering."

Jordan: "okay, a little longer" he leaned over and kissed her cheek.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "Not now. We're getting you to where Ciel said.

Ciel: He hopped in the car and waved for everybody to get in.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "oh, no need to apologize. I don't mind. I was just wondering."
> 
> Jordan: "okay, a little longer" he leaned over and kissed her cheek.



Marina: "Okay, thanks."

Dawn: she giggled and wrapped her arms around him.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Not now. We're getting you to where Ciel said.
> 
> Ciel: He hopped in the car and waved for everybody to get in.



Jaycee: she sat in the car ready to go.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Not now. We're getting you to where Ciel said.
> 
> Ciel: He hopped in the car and waved for everybody to get in.



Marcus: "N-not n-now wha-what?" He put back his head and closed her eyes.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Okay, thanks."
> 
> Dawn: she giggled and wrapped her arms around him.



Caroline: "sorry there isn't more for you to work with" she looked at Jordan's door she wondered if they were okay.

Jordan: He smiled "come with me."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "sorry there isn't more for you to work with" she looked at Jordan's door she wondered if they were okay.
> 
> Jordan: He smiled "come with me."



Dawn: "Where?"

Marina: "It's more than I had in Chemical Alley, that's for sure." She smiled, remembering her diet of only berries. She saw her looking at Jordan's door. "I'm sure they're okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Where?"
> 
> Marina: "It's more than I had in Chemical Alley, that's for sure." She smiled, remembering her diet of only berries. She saw her looking at Jordan's door. "I'm sure they're okay."



Jordan: "out of this closet."

Caroline: "oh" she said embarrassed she had caught her looking "sorry, I worry."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "out of this closet."
> 
> Caroline: "oh" she said embarrassed she had caught her looking "sorry, I worry."



Dawn: "Why?"

Marina: she smiled. "Jordan is good at making people feel better. They'll both be fine."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn "No beauty comments." she puthim into the car and they drove off. It was a small building with lights on inside. The sign read '24 hour certified Clinic'.

Ciel: "Don't worry. It's better than it sounds." He walked in with Lynn and Marcus. A few people remained inside. A girl ran up to them.

Joleen: "Oh...wow...we'll get you fixed. Hey, aren't you that little boy that visited us a while ago? You were really stubborn."

Ciel: "That's how I am all the time." he muttered.

Lynn: "These guys helped Ciel after...yeah..." she frowned upon remembering it.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Why?"
> 
> Marina: she smiled. "Jordan is good at making people feel better. They'll both be fine."



Jordan: "why not?" 

Caroline: she smiled, for some reason she liked Jordan being complimented more than getting complimented herself "he's always been good at that."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn "No beauty comments." she puthim into the car and they drove off. It was a small building with lights on inside. The sign read '24 hour certified Clinic'.
> 
> Ciel: "Don't worry. It's better than it sounds." He walked in with Lynn and Marcus. A few people remained inside. A girl ran up to them.
> 
> Joleen: "Oh...wow...we'll get you fixed. Hey, aren't you that little boy that visited us a while ago? You were really stubborn."
> 
> Ciel: "That's how I am all the time." he muttered.
> 
> Lynn: "These guys helped Ciel after...yeah..." she frowned upon remembering it.



Marcus: As Lynn spoke he frowned. "B-but y-you are b-beautiful and it's a-all I-I think about." He stumbled in. He went to say thank you but started violently coughing up blood. Tears ran down his face. Marcus collapsed onto the cold ground.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "why not?"
> 
> Caroline: she smiled, for some reason she liked Jordan being complimented more than getting complimented herself "he's always been good at that."



Dawn: "I like it in here. And it gives me private time with you."

Marina: "He is a great friend."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn "No beauty comments." she puthim into the car and they drove off. It was a small building with lights on inside. The sign read '24 hour certified Clinic'.
> 
> Ciel: "Don't worry. It's better than it sounds." He walked in with Lynn and Marcus. A few people remained inside. A girl ran up to them.
> 
> Joleen: "Oh...wow...we'll get you fixed. Hey, aren't you that little boy that visited us a while ago? You were really stubborn."
> 
> Ciel: "That's how I am all the time." he muttered.
> 
> Lynn: "These guys helped Ciel after...yeah..." she frowned upon remembering it.





Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: As Lynn spoke he frowned. "B-but y-you are b-beautiful and it's a-all I-I think about." He stumbled in. He went to say thank you but started violently coughing up blood. Tears ran down his face. Marcus collapsed onto the cold ground.



Jaycee: she watched, she wanted to help but didn't know how. A shiver went through her.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I like it in here. And it gives me private time with you."
> 
> Marina: "He is a great friend."



Jordan: he smiled and kissed her again "I really need to go welcome my mom home. She worries about me constantly."

Caroline: "thank you, he hates when I get all sappy about it. But I'm so proud of who he's become. There have been a lot of opportunities for him to make bad choices, but he's stayed on the right path. He works so hard for everything."


----------



## danibryan819

Jolie: She took him away and they started to help him. No sedatives, just mending the broken.

Ciel: "Jaycee, I'm so sorry. I can take you back to your car so you can get home. I'm sure that would be fine with Lynn. I feel so terrible." he frowned, looking her in the eye. He had really started to like having her around.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled and kissed her again "I really need to go welcome my mom home. She worries about me constantly."
> 
> Caroline: "thank you, he hates when I get all sappy about it. But I'm so proud of who he's become. There have been a lot of opportunities for him to make bad choices, but he's stayed on the right path. He works so hard for everything."



Marina: she grinned. "I can tell. You should be proud."

Dawn: she kissed him back then sighed. "Okay."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Jolie: She took him away and they started to help him. No sedatives, just mending the broken.
> 
> Ciel: "Jaycee, I'm so sorry. I can take you back to your car so you can get home. I'm sure that would be fine with Lynn. I feel so terrible." he frowned, looking her in the eye. He had really started to like having her around.



Marcus: he watched her work. "I-if you aren't a d-doctor, what are you?"


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Jolie: She took him away and they started to help him. No sedatives, just mending the broken.
> 
> Ciel: "Jaycee, I'm so sorry. I can take you back to your car so you can get home. I'm sure that would be fine with Lynn. I feel so terrible." he frowned, looking her in the eye. He had really started to like having her around.



Jaycee: she shook her head, "no. I want to make sure Marcus is okay." She dropped her voice to a whisper "this is just a lot that I'm not used too."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she grinned. "I can tell. You should be proud."
> 
> Dawn: she kissed him back then sighed. "Okay."



Caroline: "thank you, I am."

Jordan: "are you still staying in here?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "thank you, I am."
> 
> Jordan: "are you still staying in here?"



Marina: she smiled and nodded. "Dawn got scared and threatened Jordan's friends, that's why she feels so bad. She didn't know." She started frosting the cake.

Dawn: she kissed him again. "Only if you want me to."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she smiled and nodded. "Dawn got scared and threatened Jordan's friends, that's why she feels so bad. She didn't know." She started frosting the cake.
> 
> Dawn: she kissed him again. "Only if you want me to."



Caroline: "oh, who came over? Nathan? David? They're okay right?"

Jordan: "I don't want you to stay in here."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "oh, who came over? Nathan? David? They're okay right?"
> 
> Jordan: "I don't want you to stay in here."



Marina: "Yeah, those boys. They're fine. I think a little intimidated and confused, but fine. Would they like to come over? We have enough food for like ten people here."

Dawn: "Okay. Just one more minute." She pressed herself against him and kissed him passionately. "Okay. I'm done." She smiled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Yeah, those boys. They're fine. I think a little intimidated and confused, but fine. Would they like to come over? We have enough food for like ten people here."
> 
> Dawn: "Okay. Just one more minute." She pressed herself against him and kissed him passionately. "Okay. I'm done." She smiled.



Caroline: "so Liam than too. um, if you don't mind, and if Dawn doesn't mind. I don't think those three would ever pass up on free food."

Jordan: he kissed her and then stood up. "I love you." he walked out of his room his eyes adjusting to the light. "hi mom" he said kissing her cheek "how was work?"

Caroline: "same old same old. Marina's making dinner, I'm attempting to help. Do the guys want to come over?"

Jordan: he looked at Dawn "is that okay?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "so Liam than too. um, if you don't mind, and if Dawn doesn't mind. I don't think those three would ever pass up on free food."
> 
> Jordan: he kissed her and then stood up. "I love you." he walked out of his room his eyes adjusting to the light. "hi mom" he said kissing her cheek "how was work?"
> 
> Caroline: "same old same old. Marina's making dinner, I'm attempting to help. Do the guys want to come over?"
> 
> Jordan: he looked at Dawn "is that okay?"



Dawn: "Yeah. It's okay."

Marina: she looked over at them and burst out laughing. It was obvious they were making out, Dawn's hair was messed up and Jordan had little lipstick marks all over his face.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "I'm sorry..." he said.

Jolie: After she patched up everything and made sure he was okay, she sighed. "All of us are like doctors. But we don't want to be paid because you're hurt. All of us have been injured like you. We're doctors who aren't doctors." a black spiral curl fell in her face. "You're good. Don't even try to take anything out."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I'm sorry..." he said.
> 
> Jolie: After she patched up everything and made sure he was okay, she sighed. "All of us are like doctors. But we don't want to be paid because you're hurt. All of us have been injured like you. We're doctors who aren't doctors." a black spiral curl fell in her face. "You're good. Don't even try to take anything out."



Marcus: "Yes ma'am. Thank you." He tried to look around. "Lynn?" He called.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Yeah. It's okay."
> 
> Marina: she looked over at them and burst out laughing. It was obvious they were making out, Dawn's hair was messed up and Jordan had little lipstick marks all over his face.



Caroline: she looked away smiling.

Jordan: He blushed and went into his room. He sent a text to the three guys 'dinner at my house. Wanna come?' he rubbed the lipstick off of his face. 

Nathan: 'um, yes. Be right there!'

David: 'if it's okay" he said worried about Dawn. Being reassured he said 'okay, coming.'

Liam: 'I was just about to make something. Perfect timing.'

Jordan: He walked back out. "they're coming."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I'm sorry..." he said.
> 
> Jolie: After she patched up everything and made sure he was okay, she sighed. "All of us are like doctors. But we don't want to be paid because you're hurt. All of us have been injured like you. We're doctors who aren't doctors." a black spiral curl fell in her face. "You're good. Don't even try to take anything out."



Jaycee: "it's okay" she whispered.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she looked away smiling.
> 
> Jordan: He blushed and went into his room. He sent a text to the three guys 'dinner at my house. Wanna come?' he rubbed the lipstick off of his face.
> 
> Nathan: 'um, yes. Be right there!'
> 
> David: 'if it's okay" he said worried about Dawn. Being reassured he said 'okay, coming.'
> 
> Liam: 'I was just about to make something. Perfect timing.'
> 
> Jordan: He walked back out. "they're coming."



Dawn: she looked down, trying to fix her hair.

Marina: "Okay."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She got to him. "Hmm?"

Ciel: He looked to her, worry in his eyes.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She got to him. "Hmm?"
> 
> Ciel: He looked to her, worry in his eyes.



Marcus: he smiled. "He-hello, b-beautiful."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she looked down, trying to fix her hair.
> 
> Marina: "Okay."





danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She got to him. "Hmm?"
> 
> Ciel: He looked to her, worry in his eyes.



Jordan: he heard a knock on the door and knew it would be Liam, he lived the closest. He opened the door.

Liam: "hey!" he glanced at Dawn and stepped in cautiously.

Jaycee: "I'm fine" she said quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he heard a knock on the door and knew it would be Liam, he lived the closest. He opened the door.
> 
> Liam: "hey!" he glanced at Dawn and stepped in cautiously.
> 
> Jaycee: "I'm fine" she said quietly.



Dawn: she lowered her head even more and sat on the couch.

Marina: "Hi, Liam."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she lowered her head even more and sat on the couch.
> 
> Marina: "Hi, Liam."



Liam: he did his best not to watch Dawn "hi, Marina right?" he said with a smile. He glanced down at her leg. He hadn't noticed it before when she was sitting. He immediately felt bad for looking "sorry" he whispered.

David: he knocked on the open door before stepping in. "oh, it smells so good in here."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Liam: he did his best not to watch Dawn "hi, Marina right?" he said with a smile. He glanced down at her leg. He hadn't noticed it before when she was sitting. He immediately felt bad for looking "sorry" he whispered.
> 
> David: he knocked on the open door before stepping in. "oh, it smells so good in here."



Marina: "Yeah, Marina. And it's fine, I get it." She smiled at David. "That's because I'm a good cook."

Dawn: she clutched her head. She wanted to be back in the closet.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Yeah, Marina. And it's fine, I get it." She smiled at David. "That's because I'm a good cook."
> 
> Dawn: she clutched her head. She wanted to be back in the closet.



Jordan: he sat next to Dawn and put an arm around her "just wait until Nathan gets here and then apologize" he whispered "it's really okay."

David: "apparently. Really, I'm envious. I burn everything."

Nathan: he walked inside, "hey! Thanks for inviting us!" it was rare for him not to have a smart comment.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he sat next to Dawn and put an arm around her "just wait until Nathan gets here and then apologize" he whispered "it's really okay."
> 
> David: "apparently. Really, I'm envious. I burn everything."
> 
> Nathan: he walked inside, "hey! Thanks for inviting us!" it was rare for him not to have a smart comment.



Dawn: she put her head on his shoulder. "They hate me. They'll hurt me, Jordan. They scare me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she put her head on his shoulder. "They hate me. They'll hurt me, Jordan. They scare me."



Jordan: "Dawn, please stop. They're harmless, they won't hurt you."

Liam: he glanced over at them.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "Dawn, please stop. They're harmless, they won't hurt you."
> 
> Liam: he glanced over at them.



Dawn: "O-okay." She snuggled into him more. She looked up at the three boys. "C-could you three maybe come over here? I need to talk to you."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He looked away, feeling guilty. "I'll take your word for it."

Lynn: She smiled. "Hi Marcus." she kissed him.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked away, feeling guilty. "I'll take your word for it."
> 
> Lynn: She smiled. "Hi Marcus." she kissed him.



Marcus: "I-I'm keeping my p-promise." He smiled slightly. He took her hands in his and tried to sit up slightly. "I'm living for you." He said quietly. He could have easily died and would have been okay with it. But Lynn wanted him to live, so he would.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "O-okay." She snuggled into him more. She looked up at the three boys. "C-could you three maybe come over here? I need to talk to you."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked away, feeling guilty. "I'll take your word for it."
> 
> Lynn: She smiled. "Hi Marcus." she kissed him.



Nathan: he looked at David and Liam before the three of them walked over to where Dawn and Jordan were. He stayed standing crossing his arms over his chest and leaning against the wall.

David: he walked over sitting on the couch next to them. 

Liam: he sat in one of the chairs, he looked down.

Jaycee: She bit her lip. She hated being the one who was so afraid, she wanted to go home. She wanted this night to have never happened. But it was too late for that now. She was involved and she wouldn't leave people who may need her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Nathan: he looked at David and Liam before the three of them walked over to where Dawn and Jordan were. He stayed standing crossing his arms over his chest and leaning against the wall.
> 
> David: he walked over sitting on the couch next to them.
> 
> Liam: he sat in one of the chairs, he looked down.
> 
> Jaycee: She bit her lip. She hated being the one who was so afraid, she wanted to go home. She wanted this night to have never happened. But it was too late for that now. She was involved and she wouldn't leave people who may need her.



Dawn: "I-I'm sorry." She said quietly. "I'm really confused here and I don't want Jordan to get hurt again. I'm scared and I don't trust anyone easily. But since you're his friends I trust you and I'm sorry. I wouldn't hurt any of you." Her lip quivered slightly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I-I'm sorry." She said quietly. "I'm really confused here and I don't want Jordan to get hurt again. I'm scared and I don't trust anyone easily. But since you're his friends I trust you and I'm sorry. I wouldn't hurt any of you." Her lip quivered slightly.



Jordan: He had an arm around her and looked down. 

Nathan: "That day, the day that Jordan got hurt plays in my mind constantly. That moment when we had to pull him from the water unconscious and check just to see if he was even alive was terrifying. The three of us have been blaming ourselves for it ever since. We thought we had killed one of our closest friends. So when you said that it was our fault and that we wanted to hurt him well, it hurt. Because that's not who we are and it hurt that that was how you saw us" he said speaking for all three of them.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He had an arm around her and looked down.
> 
> Nathan: "That day, the day that Jordan got hurt plays in my mind constantly. That moment when we had to pull him from the water unconscious and check just to see if he was even alive was terrifying. The three of us have been blaming ourselves for it ever since. We thought we had killed one of our closest friends. So when you said that it was our fault and that we wanted to hurt him well, it hurt. Because that's not who we are and it hurt that that was how you saw us" he said speaking for all three of them.



Dawn: "I-I-" she stood, walked away, and locked herself back in the closet, crying.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I-I-" she stood, walked away, and locked herself back in the closet, crying.



Jordan: "really!? You couldn't just say thank you could you!?" he turned and started walking to his room.

Nathan: he put his hand on his shoulder and sighed "let me." he walked into Jordan's room and looked around. He heard the crying and knocked on the door of the closet. "hey Dawn, it's Nathan. I'm sorry. I didn't mean to upset you, I just wanted to get that off of my chest. Thank you for apologizing. Sorry I'm a jerk sometimes. I don't know when it's okay to say things" he said talking through the door.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "really!? You couldn't just say thank you could you!?" he turned and started walking to his room.
> 
> Nathan: he put his hand on his shoulder and sighed "let me." he walked into Jordan's room and looked around. He heard the crying and knocked on the door of the closet. "hey Dawn, it's Nathan. I'm sorry. I didn't mean to upset you, I just wanted to get that of of my chest. Thank you for apologizing. Sorry I'm a jerk sometimes. I don't know when it's okay to say things" he said talking through the door.



Dawn: "No, it just hurt me to think about that." She sighed. "This place is so different. I hate it. I'm sorry I threatened you, I was made to kill people, and it's just hard. I'm really scared." She brought her knees to her chest and sat in the darkness.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "No, it just hurt me to think about that." She sighed. "This place is so different. I hate it. I'm sorry I threatened you, I was made to kill people, and it's just hard. I'm really scared." She brought her knees to her chest and sat in the darkness.



Nathan: He sat down facing the door. "it's okay" he laughed slightly "honestly it's not the first time I've been threatened, but the first when I believed you could do it." He lowered his voice slightly and sounded kinder than he usually did. "you don't have to be scared, no one will hurt you. Especially if you're with the four of us. We'll protect you."

Jordan: he stood and wrung his hands nervously. He hoped she was okay.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Nathan: He sat down facing the door. "it's okay" he laughed slightly "honestly it's not the first time I've been threatened, but the first when I believed you could do it." He lowered his voice slightly and sounded kinder than he usually did. "you don't have to be scared, no one will hurt you. Especially if you're with the four of us. We'll protect you."
> 
> Jordan: he stood and wrung his hands nervously. He hoped she was okay.



Dawn: she opened the door and hugged him, tears still running down her face. "I'm sorry." She whispered.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she opened the door and hugged him, tears still running down her face. "I'm sorry." She whispered.



Nathan: He hugged her, he rubbed her back "it's okay" he whispered.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Nathan: He hugged her, he rubbed her back "it's okay" he whispered.



Dawn: "I don't understand why you don't hate me. I don't understand why Jordan likes me. I don'y know what most of the stuff here is. I'm so confused." She looked up. "Y-you really don't have to do this."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I don't understand why you don't hate me. I don't understand why Jordan likes me. I don'y know what most of the stuff here is. I'm so confused." She looked up. "Y-you really don't have to do this."



Nathan: "do what?" he asked. He was just acting how he would with anyone. "we don't all understand everything" he whispered.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Nathan: "do what?" he asked. He was just acting how he would with anyone. "we don't all understand everything" he whispered.



Dawn: "You don't have to try and help me. You don't understand. I'm not from here. I'm from a different place, not like here. It was all forests and lakes and caves. Technology scares me. The car is terrifying. I didn't like music at first. I just-I don't know. We should probably go back before Jordan starts worrying about me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You don't have to try and help me. You don't understand. I'm not from here. I'm from a different place, not like here. It was all forests and lakes and caves. Technology scares me. The car is terrifying. I didn't like music at first. I just-I don't know. We should probably go back before Jordan starts worrying about me."



Nathan: He listened and nodded "It's got to be crazy, coming from there to here. But it's really not too bad. You'll learn what things are and learn what you like and don't." He nodded "yeah, you're right, we probably should" he stood up.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Nathan: He listened and nodded "It's got to be crazy, coming from there to here. But it's really not too bad. You'll learn what things are and learn what you like and don't." He nodded "yeah, you're right, we probably should" he stood up.



Dawn: she stood and walked out to Jordan. She wiped the tears off of her face. "I'm okay." She mumbled.

Marina: she watched. It was sad.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she stood and walked out to Jordan. She wiped the tears off of her face. "I'm okay." She mumbled.
> 
> Marina: she watched. It was sad.



Jordan: He hugged her.

Nathan: He sat down near them. He felt bad for Dawn, she was so confused. 

Liam: he looked to Dawn. "just so you know, we've forgiven you" he said kindly.

David: "yeah, it's okay" he said quietly. He felt bad for her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He hugged her.
> 
> Nathan: He sat down near them. He felt bad for Dawn, she was so confused.
> 
> Liam: he looked to Dawn. "just so you know, we've forgiven you" he said kindly.
> 
> David: "yeah, it's okay" he said quietly.



Dawn: "Thank you." She smiled slightly and hugged Jordan, kissing his cheek. "Sorry. I'm trying."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Thank you." She smiled slightly and hugged Jordan, kissing his cheek. "Sorry. I'm trying."



Jordan: "I know you are" he smiled slightly.

Liam: he walked over to Marina "do you need any help?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I know you are" he smiled slightly.
> 
> Liam: he walked over to Marina "do you need any help?"



Marina: "Actually it's almost done."

Dawn: she smiled and kissed him gently, not being too romantic because of Jordan's mom and friends.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Actually it's almost done."
> 
> Dawn: she smiled and kissed him gently, not being too romantic because of Jordan's mom and friends.



Liam: he nodded. He went to the cabinets grabbing plates, glasses, and silverware for everyone. He knew were everything was. 

Jordan: he kissed her back.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Liam: he nodded. He went to the cabinets grabbing plates, glasses, and silverware for everyone. He knew were everything was.
> 
> Jordan: he kissed her back.



Dawn: "God I love you." She kissed him again.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "God I love you." She kissed him again.



Jordan: "love you too" he caught his mom's eye and blushed. 

Caroline: she looked away seeing Jordan look at her. 

Liam: he finished gathering all of the dishes and set them on the counter.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "love you too" he caught his mom's eye and blushed.
> 
> Caroline: she looked away seeing Jordan look at her.
> 
> Liam: he finished gathering all of the dishes and set them on the counter.



Marina: "Dinner's ready."

Dawn: "Sorry." She blushed.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Dinner's ready."
> 
> Dawn: "Sorry." She blushed.



Jordan: he smiled "it's fine."

Nathan: he stood up "oh yay, I'm so hungry. Thanks so much Marina."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "it's fine."
> 
> Nathan: he stood up "oh yay, I'm so hungry. Thanks so much Marina."



Marina: "Of corse. I guess Alex isn't coming." She frowned.

Dawn: she grinned and hugged him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Of corse. I guess Alex isn't coming." She frowned.
> 
> Dawn: she grinned and hugged him.



Jordan: he hugged Dawn. "oh, I'm sorry Marina. Maybe he'll come later."

Nathan, David, and Liam: they each got a plate thanking Marina.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he hugged Dawn. "oh, I'm sorry Marina. Maybe he'll come later."
> 
> Nathan, David, and Liam: they each got a plate thanking Marina.



Marina: "It's alright."

Dawn: she looked down at her food, not sure how she was supposed to eat it.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "It's alright."
> 
> Dawn: she looked down at her food, not sure how she was supposed to eat it.



Jordan: He got a plate and sat down, he started eating. It was really good.

Karen: she watched the others eat and copied them.

Caroline: she waited until everyone got a plate and then started eating.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He got a plate and sat down, he started eating. It was really good.
> 
> Karen: she watched the others eat and copied them.
> 
> Caroline: she waited until everyone got a plate and then started eating.



Marina: she didn't eat much.

Dawn: she copied Jordan's hand movements and how he used his fork.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she didn't eat much.
> 
> Dawn: she copied Jordan's hand movements and how he used his fork.



Jordan: he looked over at Marina "you okay?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked over at Marina "you okay?"



Marina: "Yes, of corse."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Yes, of corse."



Jordan: he nodded "okay."

Caroline: "this is really good Marina."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "okay."
> 
> Caroline: "this is really good Marina."



Marina: "Thanks." She smiled.

Dawn: she clutched Jordan's hand under the table.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Thanks." She smiled.
> 
> Dawn: she clutched Jordan's hand under the table.



Jordan: He held her hand. Running his thumb over her hand. 

Nathan, David, and Liam: they ate happily.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He held her hand. Running his thumb over her hand.
> 
> Nathan, David, and Liam: they ate happily.



Dawn: she smiled at Jordan and mouthed 'I love you.'


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled at Jordan and mouthed 'I love you.'



Jordan: 'I love you too' he mouthed. He wonder what it was Nathan had said to her. He was glad her got her to come out of his room. 

Nathan: he watched the two of them smiling slightly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: 'I love you too' he mouthed. He wonder what it was Nathan had said to her. He was glad her got her to come out of his room.
> 
> Nathan: he watched the two of them smiling slightly.



Dawn: "You have nice friends." She said quietly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You have nice friends." She said quietly.



Nathan: he smiled hearing her. 

Jordan: "thank you, it means a lot that you think that."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Nathan: he smiled hearing her.
> 
> Jordan: "thank you, it means a lot that you think that."



Dawn: "I feel bad though, I threatened them. How do I expect them to forgive me? Everything is so hard." Dawn saw Nathan smile and a small smile appeared on her face. He didn't hate her.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I feel bad though, I threatened them. How do I expect them to forgive me? Everything is so hard." Dawn saw Nathan smile and a small smile appeared on her face. He didn't hate her.



Jordan: "Dawn, they already forgave you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "Dawn, they already forgave you."



Dawn: "O-okay." She looked up at the boys. "They eat a lot. Why aren't they fat?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "O-okay." She looked up at the boys. "They eat a lot. Why aren't they fat?"



Jordan: He smiled "all four of us play multiple sports, and we stay really active."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He smiled "all four of us play multiple sports, and we stay really active."



Dawn: "So they get trophies too?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "So they get trophies too?"



Jordan: he nodded, she really was learning.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded, she really was learning.



Dawn: she looked over at the boys. "How many trophies do you have?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she looked over at the boys. "How many trophies do you have?"



Liam: "some, not as many as Jordan."

Nathan: he nodded "yeah, we have a lot compared to a normal person. But Jordan's collection puts ours to shame" he laughed.

David: He smiled agreeing.

Jordan: he laughed and shook his head.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Liam: "some, not as many as Jordan."
> 
> Nathan: he nodded "yeah, we have a lot compared to a normal person. But Jordan's collection puts ours to shame" he laughed.
> 
> David: He smiled agreeing.
> 
> Jordan: he laughed and shook his head.



Dawn: "He showed them to me. He hides them in his closet because he has too many. I don't understand the purpose of them. Big metal things with words. Makes no sense."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "He showed them to me. He hides them in his closet because he has too many. I don't understand the purpose of them. Big metal things with words. Makes no sense."



David: he did his best to explain them. "you have to work really hard for them. You get them for different reasons, for winning something, or for getting voted for by your teammates, or for just being on a team. They're something to be proud of. Things to show off. To show others things you've done."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he did his best to explain them. "you have to work really hard for them. You get them for different reasons, for winning something, or for getting voted for by your teammates, or for just being on a team. They're something to be proud of. Things to show off. To show others things you've done."



Dawn: "Weird. Like the heads of your victims, I suppose. To show the other Deaths what you did."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Weird. Like the heads of your victims, I suppose. To show the other Deaths what you did."



David: he raised his eyebrows "um yeah I guess it is like that. Kinda." he would never look at his trophies the same again.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he raised his eyebrows "um yeah I guess it is like that. Kinda." he would never look at his trophies the same again.



Dawn: she fistpumped, proud that she learned something. "I'm learning, Jordan!" She squealed and kissed his cheek.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she fistpumped, proud that she learned something. "I'm learning, Jordan!" She squealed and kissed his cheek.



Jordan: he smiled glad she was happy. 

Caroline: she stood up clearing her plate, "I think I'm going to bed. I don't have as much energy as you guys do. Don't be too loud, you can stay for a while, just not too late. And just make sure Marina gets a ride home. Goodnight." she smiled and went into her room.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled glad she was happy.
> 
> Caroline: she stood up clearing her plate, "I think I'm going to bed. I don't have as much energy as you guys do. Don't be too loud, you can stay for a while, just not too late. And just make sure Marina gets a ride home. Goodnight." she smiled and went into her room.



Dawn: "Goodnight, Miss Caroline."

Marina: "Thank you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Goodnight, Miss Caroline."
> 
> Marina: "Thank you."



Jordan: "goodnight mom" he said. The others also said goodnight. When they finished eating they each cleared their plate. 

Nathan: "we've got a lot of soccer games coming up, are you going to make it to any?"

Jordan: "um, honestly I don't know. I want to but I don't know if my mom will let me."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "goodnight mom" he said. The others also said goodnight. When they finished eating they each cleared their plate.
> 
> Nathan: "we've got a lot of soccer games coming up, are you going to make it to any?"
> 
> Jordan: "um, honestly I don't know. I want to but I don't know if my mom will let me."



Dawn: "What's soccer, Jordan? Is that the ball and stick or the ball and basket?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "What's soccer, Jordan? Is that the ball and stick or the ball and basket?"



Jordan: "actually neither, you use a ball and you have to kick it, you can't use your hands. You have to get it in a goal." he tried using his hands to show what a goal was look like.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "actually neither, you use a ball and you have to kick it, you can't use your hands. You have to get it in a goal." he tried using his hands to show what a goal was look like.



Dawn: "I want to try! It sounds fun."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I want to try! It sounds fun."



Jordan: he smiled "it's my favorite. Well, maybe tomorrow if I can convince my mom that I'm okay and she'll let me play in the game. We could take you out to the fields before the game and we can show you some pointers."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "Thank you...can we go home?" she asked.

Jolie: "He's allowed to. It's up to him."

Ciel: He looked down. "Lynn? Everything alright?" he asked.

Lynn: "Yep." she yelled to Ciel.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "it's my favorite. Well, maybe tomorrow if I can convince my mom that I'm okay and she'll let me play in the game. We could take you out to the fields before the game and we can show you some pointers."



Dawn: "O-okay." She smiled slightly.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Thank you...can we go home?" she asked.
> 
> Jolie: "He's allowed to. It's up to him."
> 
> Ciel: He looked down. "Lynn? Everything alright?" he asked.
> 
> Lynn: "Yep." she yelled to Ciel.



Jaycee: she breathed a sigh of relief hearing Lynn. She moved so she was standing closer to Ciel.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Thank you...can we go home?" she asked.
> 
> Jolie: "He's allowed to. It's up to him."
> 
> Ciel: He looked down. "Lynn? Everything alright?" he asked.
> 
> Lynn: "Yep." she yelled to Ciel.



Marcus: "O-okay. Thank you, Jolie, for everything you did."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "O-okay." She smiled slightly.



Jordan: he smiled at her. He moved to sit on the couch.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled at her. He moved to sit on the couch.



Dawn: she sat down next to him.

Marina: "I used to play soccer. It was fun. Nowadays I just watch though." she couldn't really play anymore.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she sat down next to him.
> 
> Marina: "I used to play soccer. It was fun. Nowadays I just watch though." she couldn't really play anymore.



Liam: He sat down. He glanced at Marina's leg, "I'm sorry" he said. He wondered what happened, but he was too polite to ask.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She helped Marcus up.

Ciel: He smiled, seeing her nearer to him.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She helped Marcus up.
> 
> Ciel: He smiled, seeing her nearer to him.



Jaycee: she looked up at him and smiled slightly.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He rested his hands on his pockets, leaving his thumbs out. He looked at her, black hair hanging in his face, a smile emerging from underneath.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He rested his hands on his pockets, leaving his thumbs out. He looked at her, black hair hanging in his face, a smile emerging from underneath.



Jaycee: she smiled more and tucked her hair behind her ear. "I'm so glad you're okay."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Me too. I just didn't want anybody else to get hurt, but...I failed in that...but I'm glad you didn't get hurt."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Liam: He sat down. He glanced at Marina's leg, "I'm sorry" he said. He wondered what happened, but he was too polite to ask.



Marina: she sighed. "I have hallucinations. Doctors were never able to tell what it was. They knew it wasn't schizophrenia though, and if it was, it was a very odd case of it. All they knew was that I could see things. So one day I was driving, and I saw road. Everything was normal. But there really wasn't road there, I was imagining it. So I ended up driving off a cliff. My leg got crushed in the wreckage and this happened. It's okay, I've been trying to get used to it."

Marcus: he put his arm around Lynn's shoulder to help himself balance. He was pale and very weak, the dark circles under his eyes very noticeable.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Me too. I just didn't want anybody else to get hurt, but...I failed in that...but I'm glad you didn't get hurt."



Jaycee: she looked down "thank you, me too."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she sighed. "I have hallucinations. Doctors were never able to tell what it was. They knew it wasn't schizophrenia though, and if it was, it was a very odd case of it. All they knew was that I could see things. So one day I was driving, and I saw road. Everything was normal. But there really wasn't road there, I was imagining it. So I ended up driving off a cliff. My leg got crushed in the wreckage and this happened. It's okay, I've been trying to get used to it."
> 
> Marcus: he put his arm around Lynn's shoulder to help himself balance. He was pale and very weak, the dark circles under his eyes very noticeable.



Liam: "oh, sorry" he looked down.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She looked to Marcus and got him to the car.

Ciel: He didn't know what to say at this point. He just stood and looked over to her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Liam: "oh, sorry" he looked down.



Marina: "Nah, I'm fine." she smiled and sat down in a chair.

Marcus: "Thanks." he mumbled, grunting when he sat down. He held his stomach, which still hurt horribly.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She looked to Marcus and got him to the car.
> 
> Ciel: He didn't know what to say at this point. He just stood and looked over to her.



Jaycee: she saw him looking at her "should we get going?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Nah, I'm fine." she smiled and sat down in a chair.
> 
> Marcus: "Thanks." he mumbled, grunting when he sat down. He held his stomach, which still hurt horribly.



Liam: he nodded.

Jordan: he wrapped his arm around Dawn.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Liam: he nodded.
> 
> Jordan: he wrapped his arm around Dawn.



Marina: she turned on the TV.

Dawn: she snuggled into his side. She was so glad she had him to protect her and Karen in this crazy world.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Yeah. Should we take the car? My house and your car isn't that far of a walk, though..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she turned on the TV.
> 
> Dawn: she snuggled into his side. She was so glad she had him to protect her and Karen in this crazy world.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Yeah. Should we take the car? My house and your car isn't that far of a walk, though..."



Nathan: he sat on the floor and rolled over onto his stomach propping himself up on his elbows and watching the tv. 

Jordan: he held her close.

Jaycee: she shrugged "it doesn't matter to me."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Oh...Okay. I'd kind of like to walk, if that's okay with you. You can go in the car if you want." he walked outside the clinic.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Oh...Okay. I'd kind of like to walk, if that's okay with you. You can go in the car if you want." he walked outside the clinic.



Jaycee: "I'll walk with you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Nathan: he sat on the floor and rolled over onto his stomach propping himself up on his elbows and watching the tv.
> 
> Jordan: he held her close.
> 
> Jaycee: she shrugged "it doesn't matter to me."



Dawn: she closed her eyes and smiled, resting her head in his lap. She held one of his hands with both of hers.

Marina: she saw them and frowned. Alex didn't come. She texted her mom. 'can you ask Alex why he didn't want to come over?'

Jen: 'he fell asleep right after we got home from the pizzaria. I didn't want to wake him.'

Marina: 'Oh, okay. Thank you.' so that was why he didn't come over.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she closed her eyes and smiled, resting her head in his lap. She held one of his hands with both of hers.
> 
> Marina: she saw them and frowned. Alex didn't come. She texted her mom. 'can you ask Alex why he didn't want to come over?'
> 
> Jen: 'he fell asleep right after we got home from the pizzaria. I didn't want to wake him.'
> 
> Marina: 'Oh, okay. Thank you.' so that was why he didn't come over.



Jordan: He looked over at Marina. He knew she was upset Alex didn't show.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He looked over at Marina. He knew she was upset Alex didn't show.



Marina: she saw Jordan looking at her and smiled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she saw Jordan looking at her and smiled.



Jordan: He smiled back.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He smiled back.



Marina: "I'm okay, if you're worried about me."

Dawn: she looked up at Jordan.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I'm okay, if you're worried about me."
> 
> Dawn: she looked up at Jordan.



Jordan: "okay, sorry" he whispered.

Nathan: he was focused on the tv screen.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Okay." he smiled, walking with her.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Okay." he smiled, walking with her.



Jaycee: she shivered in the cold walking with him.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "okay, sorry" he whispered.
> 
> Nathan: he was focused on the tv screen.



Marina: she just chuckled and shook her head.

Dawn: "Everything's fine, Jordan. Like you said." she leaned up and kissed his cheek.

Marcus: "Are we almost home?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she just chuckled and shook her head.
> 
> Dawn: "Everything's fine, Jordan. Like you said." she leaned up and kissed his cheek.
> 
> Marcus: "Are we almost home?"



Jordan: he smiled "I love you" he whispered.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "I love you" he whispered.



Dawn: she smiled and sat up next to him. "I love you too." she pulled him against her and kissed his lips. She felt that spark. She loved it.

Marina: she laughed slightly watching them. Dawn didn't care that she was in a room with four other people, three of which would easily make fun of them.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "Yeah." she pulled into the driveway.

Ciel: He put an arm around her to keep her warm. A lake came up ahead.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Yeah." she pulled into the driveway.
> 
> Ciel: He put an arm around her to keep her warm. A lake came up ahead.



Marcus: "I'm s-so sorry about all of this. I just wanted to help you."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "You did." she smiled sadly and got out of the car.

Ciel: He looked at the moon shimmering off of the water. He studied the ripples in the water.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "You did." she smiled sadly and got out of the car.
> 
> Ciel: He looked at the moon shimmering off of the water. He studied the ripples in the water.



Marcus: he stood slowly and stumbled out of the car. It was late. "Where do I go?" He asked.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "What do you mean? I've got a house for you to stay in. I thought you wanted to stay." she mumbled, thinking that he didn't want to be with her. Her eyes showed sadness and she tried not to let them water.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "What do you mean? I've got a house for you to say in..." she mumbled, thinking that he didn't want to be with her. Her eyes showed sadness and she tried not to let them water.



Marcus: "N-no, where in the house? I've been in your bed all day, I don't know where you want me to be for the night."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "N-no, where in the house? I've been in your bed all day, I don't know where you want me to be for the night."



Lynn: "You can sleep in my bed. I'll be on the couch."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "You can sleep in my bed. I'll be on the couch."



Marcus: "I couldn't do that to you."


----------



## Doodle98

Marina: her mom had picked her up. She said goodnight to the boys, Dawn, and Karen. She changed into pajamas, took care of her pets, then slid into her bed next to Alex. "Hi, sleepy. I missed you."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "After sleeping in a cave, I'm good. Just take it." she chuckled.

Alex: "Hmm? Hey." he kissed her forehead.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "After sleeping in a cave, I'm good. Just take it." she chuckled.
> 
> Alex: "Hmm? Hey." he kissed her forehead.



Marcus: "B-but- could you stay with me? At least for a little while?"

Marina: she smiled. "Did you like the pizza? I'm sorry, Jordan had father troubles and needed me." She kissed his nose.


----------



## danibryan819

Alex: "Yeah. No problem about it, though."

Lynn: "Yeah. I'll stay with you."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Alex: "Yeah. No problem about it, though."
> 
> Lynn: "Yeah. I'll stay with you."



Marina: "Okay, good." She wrapped her arms around him.

Marcus: "Thank you." He hobbled to her room and laid on one side of the bed. He was ignoring his pain as much as he could, just so Lynn didn't worry.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled and sat up next to him. "I love you too." she pulled him against her and kissed his lips. She felt that spark. She loved it.
> 
> Marina: she laughed slightly watching them. Dawn didn't care that she was in a room with four other people, three of which would easily make fun of them.





danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Yeah." she pulled into the driveway.
> 
> Ciel: He put an arm around her to keep her warm. A lake came up ahead.





danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "You did." she smiled sadly and got out of the car.
> 
> Ciel: He looked at the moon shimmering off of the water. He studied the ripples in the water.





Doodle98 said:


> Marina: her mom had picked her up. She said goodnight to the boys, Dawn, and Karen. She changed into pajamas, took care of her pets, then slid into her bed next to Alex. "Hi, sleepy. I missed you."



Jordan: he kissed her. He knew his friends would be sure to remind him of it later. He hugged Marina when she left "see you tomorrow?" he had said.

Nathan: He stood up, yawned and said "it's probably time for me to head out too. See you guys later. Bye Dawn, Karen."

David: he stood too. "yeah, it's getting pretty late."

Liam: he followed them. "yeah, I'm heading out too."

Jordan: "I'll be right back" he said to Dawn and Karen. He followed the guys outside.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He sighed  and then looked to her.

Ooc: Watching Glee...bad decision...


----------



## disneygirl520

OOC: forgot Jaycee oops.

Jaycee: she looked at the lake. she was glad to have his arm around her but she was still cold. "it's really pretty."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her. He knew his friends would be sure to remind him of it later. He hugged Marina when she left "see you tomorrow?" he had said.
> 
> Nathan: He stood up, yawned and said "it's probably time for me to head out too. See you guys later. Bye Dawn, Karen."
> 
> David: he stood too. "yeah, it's getting pretty late."
> 
> Liam: he followed them. "yeah, I'm heading out too."
> 
> Jordan: "I'll be right back" he said to Dawn and Karen. He followed the guys outside.



Marina: "of corse." She said before she left.

Dawn: "Bye, everyone. Thank you for not hating me."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Yeah. It is." he remarked.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "of corse." She said before she left.
> 
> Dawn: "Bye, everyone. Thank you for not hating me."



Nathan: he smiled "of course, and we'll see you tomorrow hopefully of Jordan's allowed to play." they walked down the steps and to the parking lot. Once they were away he looked at Jordan and laughed "you two can't keep your hands off of each other can you?" 

Jordan: "oh shut it. You're just jealous."

Nathan: "as if! I don't need a girl."

David: he laughed along. They weren't making fun of Dawn, this was just how they teased each other. 

Liam: "maybe a girl would do you some good. Take down that ego of yours." he got into his car.

Jordan: "see you tomorrow. I plan on playing." the boys left.  he walked back up to the apartment and sat by Dawn.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Yeah. It is." he remarked.



Jaycee: she looked up at him "what are you going to do about those guys?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Nathan: he smiled "of course, and we'll see you tomorrow hopefully of Jordan's allowed to play." they walked down the steps and to the parking lot. Once they were away he looked at Jordan and laughed "you two can't keep your hands off of each other can you?"
> 
> Jordan: "oh shut it. You're just jealous."
> 
> Nathan: "as if! I don't need a girl."
> 
> David: he laughed along. They weren't making fun of Dawn, this was just how they teased each other.
> 
> Liam: "maybe a girl would do you some good. Take down that ego of yours." he got into his car.
> 
> Jordan: "see you tomorrow. I plan on playing." the boys left.  he walked back up to the apartment and sat by Dawn.



Dawn: "Do you think they like me?"


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: Ember was starting to cook something she got while hunting. She said, "Hey Griffin."

Griffin: He came up from behind Ember with a smirk on his face. He replied, "Hello Ember."

Ember: "What do you want? I'm very busy."

Griffin: "I want to talk. Talk about you."

Ember: "I don't go out on dates, if that is what you're asking." she said. Then she yelped when he pushed her into a tree. She said, "That hurt!"

Griffin: "Hmm, I don't think dating's a good idea. We don't exactly see eye to eye in the real world."

Ember: "Listen, I don't want any part of any kind of game you are playing. I know that I know you from somewhere."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Do you think they like me?"



Jordan: "yeah, I think they do."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yeah, I think they do."



Dawn: "Okay. Could I maybe sleep in the closet?"

Marcus: laying next to Lynn and holding her hand, he started to drift off to sleep.

Marina: she fell asleep next to Alex.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay. Could I maybe sleep in the closet?"
> 
> Marcus: laying next to Lynn and holding her hand, he started to drift off to sleep.
> 
> Marina: she fell asleep next to Alex.



Jordan: he frowned slightly "is that really where you want to be?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he frowned slightly "is that really where you want to be?"



Dawn: "It's comfy in there."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "It's comfy in there."



Jordan: "really? It's dark and small, and the floor is hard...." he paused "it's like a cave" he said putting it together. He looked at Karen. "do you want to sleep in my bed than? Or on the couch?"

Karen: "I won't take your bed from you. I'll stay out here."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "really? It's dark and small, and the floor is hard...." he paused "it's like a cave" he said putting it together. He looked at Karen. "do you want to sleep in my bed than? Or on the couch?"
> 
> Karen: "I won't take your bed from you. I'll stay out here."



Dawn: she nodded slightly. "Yeah. It is."


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: So...I've been having a hard time getting back into the thread. Should I just give up on the characters I had and create a new one, or simply give up altogether?


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she nodded slightly. "Yeah. It is."



Jordan: "okay, then yeah. I guess that's fine" he stood up and gathered pillows, sheets, and blankets from the corner and made the couch a bed for Karen. 

Karen: she got in. "thank you. Goodnight." she was trying not to let it bother her that Dawn wouldn't be with her. 

Jordan: "goodnight" he took Dawn's hand and led her into his room. It looked smaller now since the entire contents of his closet was against one of the walls.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "okay, then yeah. I guess that's fine" he stood up and gathered pillows, sheets, and blankets from the corner and made the couch a bed for Karen.
> 
> Karen: she got in. "thank you. Goodnight." she was trying not to let it bother her that Dawn wouldn't be with her.
> 
> Jordan: "goodnight" he took Dawn's hand and led her into his room. It looked smaller now since the entire contents of his closet was against one of the walls.



Dawn: "Night, sis." She walked into the closet and sat down.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: So...I've been having a hard time getting back into the thread. Should I just give up on the characters I had and create a new one, or simply give up altogether?



OOC: maybe make some new charries. They could be friends with people on earth and stuff.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: maybe make some new charries. They could be friends with people on earth and stuff.



OOC: I'll make 1, see how it goes.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Night, sis." She walked into the closet and sat down.



Jordan: he threw a pillow and blanket into the closet. He didn't know if she would use them but he wanted her to have them. He sat in front of her and kissed her lips.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he threw a pillow and blanket into the closet. He didn't know if she would use them but he wanted her to have them. He sat in front of her and kissed her lips.



Dawn: she smiled and kissed him back.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled and kissed him back.



Jordan: "thank you for giving my friends a second chance."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "thank you for giving my friends a second chance."



Dawn: "They deserved it. They're nice."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "They deserved it. They're nice."



Jordan: he nodded "they definitely can be. We've gotten through a lot together."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "they definitely can be. We've gotten through a lot together."



Dawn: "I wish I had friends."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I wish I had friends."



Jordan: "you do. Karen, Marina, Alex, me."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "you do. Karen, Marina, Alex, me."



Dawn: she smiled. "I guess I do."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she looked up at him "what are you going to do about those guys?"



Ciel: "Wish for the best, at least. I just don't want to become the bully. But other than that, I'll just walk away." he frowned slightly, then looking down.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: he sleepily threw his arms around Lynn and kissed her.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. "I guess I do."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Wish for the best, at least. I just don't want to become the bully. But other than that, I'll just walk away." he frowned slightly, then looking down.



Jordan: he smiled at her. 

Jaycee: "are you okay?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled at her.
> 
> Jaycee: "are you okay?"



Dawn: "Thank you, Jordan. For being you. If you weren't here I would still be-you know. Y-you saved me, and gave me and Karen a home. It really means a lot to me that she's safe. I-I just-I love you so much." She hugged him, tears forming in her eyes.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Thank you, Jordan. For being you. If you weren't here I would still be-you know. Y-you saved me, and gave me and Karen a home. It really means a lot to me that she's safe. I-I just-I love you so much." She hugged him, tears forming in her eyes.



Jordan: He hugged her back tears stung his eyes "thank you, I love you too."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He hugged her back tears stung his eyes "thank you, I love you too."



Dawn: she smiled at him.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Yeah...Just-Just a lot of stuff happened in a short amount of time."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled at him.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Yeah...Just-Just a lot of stuff happened in a short amount of time."



Jordan: he kissed her cheek. 

Jaycee: she nodded "I understand that" she leaned in closer to him trying to get warm.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her cheek.
> 
> Jaycee: she nodded "I understand that" she leaned in closer to him trying to get warm.



Dawn: she smiled, pulled him onto her lap, then kissed him, running her hands through his hair.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled, pulled him onto her lap, then kissed him, running her hands through his hair.



Jordan: he smiled up at her. He yawned.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled up at her. He yawned.



Dawn: "Could you stay in here tonight? It feels safer and more like the cave when you're here."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Could you stay in here tonight? It feels safer and more like the cave when you're here."



Jordan: "I suppose."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I suppose."



Dawn: she smiled. "Thank you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. "Thank you."



Jordan: he smiled back. He set an alarm on his phone knowing that in the closet the sun wouldn't wake him up. He set his phone outside of the closet not wanting it to be too loud and scare Dawn.  He lay back on her lap.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled back. He set an alarm on his phone knowing that in the closet the sun wouldn't wake him up. He set his phone outside of the closet not wanting it to be too loud and scare Dawn.  He lay back on her lap.



Dawn: she smiled and laid down, wrapping her arms around his waist. She kissed his nose.


----------



## Fairywings

Erica: One minute, she was in Chemical Alley. The next, she was unconscious and then waking up in a hospital. She couldn't feel her legs. "What's going on? I can't feel my legs!" she cried.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He tried to warm her up. "We're almost there." he saw the lights from the house in the distance.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled and laid down, wrapping her arms around his waist. She kissed his nose.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He tried to warm her up. "We're almost there." he saw the lights from the house in the distance.



Jordan: he smiled, he slipped his shirt off and wrapped his arm over her. He closed his eyes. 

Jaycee: she nodded looking up at him.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled, he slipped his shirt off and wrapped his arm over her. He closed his eyes.
> 
> Jaycee: she nodded looking up at him.



Dawn: she grinned and snuggled into him. She kissed his cheek and closed her eyes.

OOC: Jordan's mom might get mad at him...


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He smiled to her. "Not far to go." he got to his house and looked at his watch. The box had been put back in place, which meant Vince was gone. "Later than three..." he muttered.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she grinned and snuggled into him. She kissed his cheek and closed her eyes.
> 
> OOC: Jordan's mom might get mad at him...



OOC: I was trying to decide if she would or not..

Jordan: He fell asleep, he loved having her next to him.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He smiled to her. "Not far to go." he got to his house and looked at his watch. The box had been put back in place, which meant Vince was gone. "Later than three..." he muttered.



Jaycee: She nodded again, hearing the time she said "oh, my parents are going to kill me."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> OOC: I was trying to decide if she would or not..
> 
> Jordan: He fell asleep, he loved having her next to him.



OOC: it would be funny if she found them asleep.

Dawn: she drifted off into a more peaceful sleep.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: it would be funny if she found them asleep.
> 
> Dawn: she drifted off into a more peaceful sleep.



OOC: okay. 

Caroline: she woke up in the middle of the night and got a glass of water. Seeing Karen alone on the couch she wondered where Dawn was. She walked into Jordan's room and her heart filled with worry not seeing either one of them. She noticed the stuff against the wall and flung the door to the closet open. Seeing them she said "Jordan!"

Jordan: He shot up hearing his mom. His eyes widened.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> OOC: okay.
> 
> Caroline: she woke up in the middle of the night and got a glass of water. Seeing Karen alone on the couch she wondered where Dawn was. She walked into Jordan's room and her heart filled with worry not seeing either one of them. She noticed the stuff against the wall and flung the door to the closet open. Seeing them she said "Jordan!"
> 
> Jordan: He shot up hearing his mom. His eyes widened.



Dawn: she looked up. "H-hi, Miss Caroline." She put her head back down and fell back asleep.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Good luck with that. Just blame it on me." he half-smiled. "I'll see you later."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she looked up. "H-hi, Miss Caroline." She put her head back down and fell back asleep.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Good luck with that. Just blame it on me." he half-smiled. "I'll see you later."



Caroline: "Jordan. My room. Now. Let's go" she said firmly.

Jordan: he stood pulling his shirt back over his head. This was the most stern he had heard his mom be with him in a long time. He felt like a little kid.


----------



## disneygirl520

Jaycee: she shrugged. "see you later" she said. Getting into her car.

OOC: I keep forgetting to post her responses...sorry.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "Jordan. My room. Now. Let's go" she said firmly.
> 
> Jordan: he stood pulling his shirt back over his head. This was the most stern he had heard his mom be with him in a long time. He felt like a little kid.



Dawn: she woke up and sat up this time. "I-is something wrong?" She then remembered what Jordan had told her about marriage the night before. "Oh. I'm sorry, I forgot that rule. This is my fault, I was scared and the closet felt like home. And it felt more like home and made me feel safer when he was there to protect me from Harmony and the other Deaths that hated us, so he agreed to stay in there to make me feel better. I really don't understand, Miss Caroline, why are you angry at him?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she woke up and sat up this time. "I-is something wrong?" She then remembered what Jordan had told her about marriage the night before. "Oh. I'm sorry, I forgot that rule. This is my fault, I was scared and the closet felt like home. And it felt more like home and made me feel safer when he was there to protect me from Harmony and the other Deaths that hated us, so he agreed to stay in there to make me feel better. I really don't understand, Miss Caroline, why are you angry at him?"



Caroline: she was heated. She felt like her son had broken her trust. "Dawn, go back to sleep. I need to talk to my son right now." she walked out of the room and into hers making sure Jordan was close behind her.

Jordan: he followed her. He knew she was mad, he hated making her upset. 

Caroline: once they were in her room she closed the door "Jordan, I am so disappointed in you. I try to let you be an adult. I trust you. I let these friends stay with us even though I don't know them and they tried to kill you. I had one rule Jordan. One! I asked you to stay in your bed, and have them sleep separately. What am I supposed to do or think when I find the two of you wound together in your closet."

Jordan: he looked down "mom, we didn't do anything" he whispered. 

Caroline: "I don't care. You need to follow my rules."

Jordan: he didn't try to defend himself "I know. I'm sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

Dawn: she looked down. She felt horrible. This was all her fault. She walked out into the apartment. "I'm going on a walk, Karen. I need a minute." She walked outside. She didn't know where to go, so she walked through a path between two buildings. (An alley) She saw some shadows but was too upset to care.


----------



## danibryan819

Cloudy: She was sleeping. She heard a noise behind her.

Harmony: "What do you think you're doing? I'll kill you one way or another. Now that you don't have your boyfriend to protect you anymore, you're just best off dead. He really crushed you hard. One day, all lovey dovey. The next, he decides that you're worthless. That you aren't as good as a girl who wanted to kill everybody."

Cloudy: She woke up. Seeing Harmony, she ran out of her house. She needed Jordan to come and help. She got out of Harmony's reach before pulling out the phone and calling him.

Ciel: He walked inside and fell asleep soundly.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Dawn: she looked down. She felt horrible. This was all her fault. She walked out into the apartment. "I'm going on a walk, Karen. I need a minute." She walked outside. She didn't know where to go, so she walked through a path between two buildings. (An alley) She saw some shadows but was too upset to care.



Liam: He saw Dawn walking into the alley and looked at her. "What are you doing?" he muttered, sitting at the corner of some buildings.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Liam: He saw Dawn walking into the alley and looked at her. "What are you doing?" he muttered, sitting at the corner of some buildings.



Dawn: "Walking." She muttered. She walked deeper, then felt a hand cover her mouth. It pulled her against the wall, to see a scary man smiling darkly at her. She gulped.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she looked down. She felt horrible. This was all her fault. She walked out into the apartment. "I'm going on a walk, Karen. I need a minute." She walked outside. She didn't know where to go, so she walked through a path between two buildings. (An alley) She saw some shadows but was too upset to care.



Caroline: "this is why your girlfriends never stay over. But with Dawn it was different. She doesn't have anywhere else to go. But now I'm wondering if I made a mistake."

Jordan: his eyes shot up looking at her "wait...what? You can't kick them out!"

Caroline: "don't tell me what I can and can't do! But you're right I won't kick them out. That's not right. They don't have another choice right now. You on the other hand."

Jordan: "mom! You won't really kick me out will you" his voice was filled with panic.

Caroline: "you could stay with Liam. I think you and Dawn need some space away from each other. I tried to ignore the kisses and hugs, but this confirms that you two are moving too fast."

Jordan: "mom, please, I love her. We'll be less affectionate please mom please, just don't kick me out" he pleaded. 

Caroline: she took a breath. "I'll think about it. Don't test me."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Dawn: "Walking." She muttered. She walked deeper, then felt a hand cover her mouth. It pulled her against the wall, to see a scary man smiling darkly at her. She gulped.



Liam: He ran after her. Seeing the man, he felt a hand go over his mouth and drag him next to her.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Cloudy: She was sleeping. She heard a noise behind her.
> 
> Harmony: "What do you think you're doing? I'll kill you one way or another. Now that you don't have your boyfriend to protect you anymore, you're just best off dead. He really crushed you hard. One day, all lovey dovey. The next, he decides that you're worthless. That you aren't as good as a girl who wanted to kill everybody."
> 
> Cloudy: She woke up. Seeing Harmony, she ran out of her house. She needed Jordan to come and help. She got out of Harmony's reach before pulling out the phone and calling him.
> 
> Ciel: He walked inside and fell asleep soundly.





danibryan819 said:


> Liam: He saw Dawn walking into the alley and looked at her. "What are you doing?" he muttered, sitting at the corner of some buildings.





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Walking." She muttered. She walked deeper, then felt a hand cover her mouth. It pulled her against the wall, to see a scary man smiling darkly at her. She gulped.



Jordan: he had picked his phone up when he left the room. He heard it ringing and glanced at the number. "mom, I have to get this."

Caroline: "fine, I don't even care. Why are people calling you in the middle of the night?"

Jordan: he answered looking down "hello?" 

Jaycee: she drove home and snuck in. She fell asleep.


----------



## disneygirl520

OOC: I had completely forgotten about Dani's character Liam when I named Jordan's friends. Sorry about that.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Liam: He ran after her. Seeing the man, he felt a hand go over his mouth and drag him next to her.



Dawn: she bit the man's finger and he pulled away and shouted "You stupid girl!" he punched her. She cried out in pain and screamed "JORDAN!" but she knew he wouldn't come. She went to fight back but was whacked in the back of the head by another man and fell unconscious.


----------



## disneygirl520

Karen: she sat on the couch wide awake. She wondered what had happened. She could hear Jordan and miss Caroline, and she worried about Dawn.


----------



## danibryan819

Cloudy: Her voice had fear in it. "I'm terrified. Harmony...she came after me. I'm in the woods and she could be anywhere. I'm not safe. Help me." she then felt a blow to her head and fell on the ground. The phone still remained on.

Harmony: She chuckled and ran off. Her mind was set on tortuing her.

Liam: He looked over to Dawn. He kicked the man behind him. He fell to his knees and Liam took that as his chance to help Dawn."Need any help?"
Ooc: XD No prob.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Cloudy: Her voice had fear in it. "I'm terrified. Harmony...she came after me. I'm in the woods and she could be anywhere. I'm not safe. Help me." she then felt a blow to her head and fell on the ground. The phone still remained on.
> 
> Harmony: She chuckled and ran off. Her mind was set on tortuing her.
> 
> Liam: He looked over to Dawn. He kicked the man behind him. He fell to his knees and Liam took that as his chance to help Dawn."Need any help?"
> Ooc: XD No prob.



Dawn: she was unconscious, trembling on the ground as the other man towered over her.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Cloudy: Her voice had fear in it. "I'm terrified. Harmony...she came after me. I'm in the woods and she could be anywhere. I'm not safe. Help me." she then felt a blow to her head and fell on the ground. The phone still remained on.
> 
> Harmony: She chuckled and ran off. Her mind was set on tortuing her.
> 
> Liam: He looked over to Dawn. He kicked the man behind him. He fell to his knees and Liam took that as his chance to help Dawn."Need any help?"
> Ooc: XD No prob.



Jordan: "Cloudy! Cloudy?! Where are you!?" he looked at his mom fear in his eyes. "I need to help her. I'm so sorry." 

Caroline: "go" she said. No matter how mad at him she was she was proud of him for caring so much and for being the one people turned to. 

Jordan: he ran out. "cloudy needs help, I think you could help me. I don't really know where she is" he said to Karen. 

Karen: she nodded and followed him out to the car.


----------



## danibryan819

Cloudy: The line rang dead. She bled severely.


----------



## Doodle98

Dawn: she opened her eyes and screamed. She jumped up, grabbed Liam's hand, then started running. "We need to get away from here."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Cloudy: The line rang dead. She bled severely.



Jordan: "where did Dawn go?" he drove trying to keep his worry under control. "Cloudy said she was in the woods, maybe that's here" he parked and got out with Karen. They listened for Cloudy. 

Karen: "Dawn went for a walk." She listened for Cloudy.

Jordan: he hated himself. He didn't know what he had just done.


----------



## danibryan819

Cloudy: They weren't that far from her, but she felt as if she were dead. Her world started to slip away.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Dawn: she opened her eyes and screamed. She jumped up, grabbed Liam's hand, then started running. "We need to get away from here."



Liam: He ran with her. "No, really?" he said. "They might've had guns. We need to trick them..."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Cloudy: They weren't that far from her, but she felt as if she were dead. Her world started to slip away.



Jordan: he walked though the woods looking for her. 

Karen: she saw her on the ground "oh, Jordan! Here!"

Jordan: he turned quickly and knelt beside her. He was using his phone as a flashlight. "cloudy? Can you hear me?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Liam: He ran with her. "No, really?" he said. "They might've had guns. We need to trick them..."



Dawn: "P-please don't say that. P-please don't." she heard a gunshot and tears filled her eyes. She was right. A bullet entered her back and she squeaked in pain, then fell to the ground.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Dawn: "P-please don't say that. P-please don't." she heard a gunshot and tears filled her eyes. She was right. A bullet entered her back and she squeaked in pain, then fell to the ground.



Liam: He picked her up and carried her away. Mending to her wounds, he sighed. "Criminals...they didn't even know us."


----------



## danibryan819

Cloudy: She didn't move, although she was breathing.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Liam: He picked her up and carried her away. Mending to her wounds, he sighed. "Criminals...they didn't even know us."



Dawn: "I-I n-need to go home." she muttered before going unconscious.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Cloudy: She didn't move, although she was breathing.



Jordan: he dialed 911. He gave the operator his location "I think it's a concussion. I wasn't here when it happened. Yes she's breathing. No she isn't responding. Please hurry." he picked her up and lay her across the back seat of his car. "I'm right here Cloudy. You're okay. You're going to be okay." he said. He wanted her to show a response.


----------



## danibryan819

Cloudy: She opened her eyes and they widened. "Wh-what...happened."


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: Ember came back from her walk when she saw Griffin with Kenzie. She said, "I don't want you hurting Kenzie. Leave her alone."

Griffin: Griffin had Kenzie tied up to a tree. He said, "I had wait ages for you to come back. You took forever."

Kenzie: Kenzie wailed through the ties around her mouth. She couldn't talk.

Ember: Ember picked up a spear from the ground. Pointed at Griffin.

Griffin: "You want your friend? You want me to let her go?"

Ember: "I'll get her loose. Shouldn't you be more worried about yourself?"

Kenzie: Kenzie whimpered loudly. It hurt.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Cloudy: She opened her eyes and they widened. "Wh-what...happened."



Jordan: "I don't know" the ambulance pulled up it's lights flashing and siren blaring.


----------



## The Villianess

Griffin: "Join my team. We can work on making this world a better place."

Ember: "I'm not interested. Now you better let my friend go or you'll get whacked in the face with this tree branch."

Griffin: "Ember, think about it. You're very special."

Ember: "I'm not special. Now, step away before-"

Griffin: "You remember that you're special, don't you?"


----------



## Doodle98

Dawn: She fell out of Liam's arms and started stumbling back to the apartment. No one was there but Miss Caroline. She looked up at her, her dark eyes glazed over. "I'm so sorry. For everything." she mumbled before she fell to the ground, unconscious, the wound from the bullet bleeding, soaking her shirt and dripping onto the ground.


----------



## Fairywings

Erica: She was still confused, and she still couldn't feel her legs. What sort of hospital was this? "Help? I don't know where I am and I can't feel my legs!"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She was still confused, and she still couldn't feel her legs. What sort of hospital was this? "Help? I don't know where I am and I can't feel my legs!"



Doctor: he raised an eyebrow. "You have no legs. You're at a clinic. You were in an accident."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Doctor: he raised an eyebrow. "You have no legs. You're at a clinic. You were in an accident."



OOC: She has legs, she's just paralyzed, like Professor Xavier.

Erica: "What? But I - why can't I feel them? I'm supposed to feel them! I'm a skater! I was planning on going for the Olympics! What's wrong with me?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: She has legs, she's just paralyzed, like Professor Xavier.
> 
> Erica: "What? But I - why can't I feel them? I'm supposed to feel them! I'm a skater! I was planning on going for the Olympics! What's wrong with me?"



OOC: oh, okay, sorry.

Doctor: "You're paralyzed. You were in an accident, dear."


----------



## danibryan819

Cloudy: "Thanks for coming. This may be my final act." she said. She thought she wouldn't make it.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: oh, okay, sorry.
> 
> Doctor: "You're paralyzed. You were in an accident, dear."



Erica: "For how long? Can this be fixed? I can't believe this is happening to me!"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "For how long? Can this be fixed? I can't believe this is happening to me!"



Doctor: "It's probably permanent, dear. We can get you a wheelchair and you can leave as soon as your guardians show up for you."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Doctor: "It's probably permanent, dear. We can get you a wheelchair and you can leave as soon as your guardians show up for you."



Erica: She tried not to cry. Would she truly never skate again? "My father's name is Aaron Davis, his wife is Kristen." She hated her stepmother, she was evil.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She tried not to cry. Would she truly never skate again? "My father's name is Aaron Davis, his wife is Kristen." She hated her stepmother, she was evil.



Doctor: he nodded. "They have already been contacted."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: She fell out of Liam's arms and started stumbling back to the apartment. No one was there but Miss Caroline. She looked up at her, her dark eyes glazed over. "I'm so sorry. For everything." she mumbled before she fell to the ground, unconscious, the wound from the bullet bleeding, soaking her shirt and dripping onto the ground.





danibryan819 said:


> Cloudy: "Thanks for coming. This may be my final act." she said. She thought she wouldn't make it.



Caroline: she had been sitting at the table worry plain on her face. She hurried to Dawn as she came in. She saw the bullet in her back and the wound. She felt awful. She felt like it was her fault. "Dawn?! Dawn. Please answer me. Please." how would she tell Jordan. She called 911 and explained.

Jordan: "no, you're going to make it. You will" he said as the doctors loaded her into the ambulance on a stretcher. He followed the ambulance to the hospital.


----------



## disneygirl520

OOC: I think that for the sake of removing some confusion I am going to change my Liam's (Jordan's friend) name to Eli.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she had been sitting at the table worry plain on her face. She hurried to Dawn as she came in. She saw the bullet in her back and the wound. She felt awful. She felt like it was her fault. "Dawn?! Dawn. Please answer me. Please." how would she tell Jordan. She called 911 and explained.
> 
> Jordan: "no, you're going to make it. You will" he said as the doctors loaded her into the ambulance on a stretcher. He followed the ambulance to the hospital.



Dawn: she moaned quietly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she moaned quietly.



Caroline: She was still alive. She saw the ambulance lights out of the window, she had wrapped Dawn's middle in a towel, and helped lift her on the stretcher as the paramedics took her away. She got into the ambulance with her.

Jordan: he got to the hospital with Cloudy he say in the waiting room with Karen netvously.


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: "I don't know what you're talking about."

Griffin: "You should come join the winning team."

Ember: "The winning team?"

Griffin: "A support group."

Ember: "Somehow, I don't think support means what you think it means."

Griffin: "Ember, we have to bring the world to a perfect place together."

Ember: "Together?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: She was still alive. She saw the ambulance lights out of the window, she had wrapped Dawn's middle in a towel, and helped lift her on the stretcher as the paramedics took her away. She got into the ambulance with her.
> 
> Jordan: he got to the hospital with Cloudy he say in the waiting room with Karen netvously.



Dawn: she slowly opened her eyes. "Where am I?" She asked quietly. She looked over at Caroline. "M-miss Caroline." She reached her arm out and held her hand. "I'm sorry. Some men had guns."


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: "Are you planning some kind of apocolypze? 'Cause that's trite."

Griffin: "Why does everyone automatically assume apocolypse? That's not it!"

Ember: "Let Kenzie go. We'll talk."

Griffin: "We'll talk now. Right here."

Ember: "Then what do you want? Is it anything important?"

Griffin: "To finally make everyone perfect. It's our little society."

Ember: "Of what?"


----------



## Fairywings

Erica: She lay in her hospital bed.

Aaron Davis: He walked into his daughter's room. "Ric! You're all right!"

Erica: "Maybe, but I'm paralyzed! I'll never skate again!"

Kristen: "Well, you were too absorbed in your dreams. It's a shame about your legs though..." What an eyesore they were. Erica would never get a boyfriend now.

Erica: "What?"

Aaron: "Erica can have dreams!"

Kristen: "Of course. She just put too much faith into them."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she slowly opened her eyes. "Where am I?" She asked quietly. She looked over at Caroline. "M-miss Caroline." She reached her arm out and held her hand. "I'm sorry. Some men had guns."



Caroline: "I'm getting you help" she held her hand in both of hers. "you're going to be okay" she whispered "you're going to be okay."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "I'm getting you help" she held her hand in both of hers. "you're going to be okay" she whispered "you're going to be okay."



Dawn: "I'm sorry. I didn't mean to make you mad."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm sorry. I didn't mean to make you mad."



Caroline: "no, don't worry about that. It doesn't matter right now."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "no, don't worry about that. It doesn't matter right now."



Dawn: "It does. I'm sorry. I promise nothing happened. I just wanted him to be there and protect me. I just-I'm scared. He scared me, so I fell in love with him. That never happens. I was never scared. And I knew that he could protect me. I'm scared away from him. I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "It does. I'm sorry. I promise nothing happened. I just wanted him to be there and protect me. I just-I'm scared. He scared me, so I fell in love with him. That never happens. I was never scared. And I knew that he could protect me. I'm scared away from him. I'm sorry."



Caroline: she still held her hand "It's okay. I'm sorry I overreacted. I need to understand that being here is scary for you and that you need him close to just feel safe."


----------



## The Villianess

Griffin: "Our society is a group of people who help those who aren't happy with their lives. Ember, I came to you with an offer before."

Ember: "I still don't know where you're from," she said. "Furthermore, I don't know why you look almost exactly like me!"

Griffin: "Ello cuz."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she still held her hand "It's okay. I'm sorry I overreacted. I need to understand that being here is scary for you and that you need him close to just feel safe."



Dawn: "N-no, he is your son. I get it. I need to get used to this world and being away from him."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "N-no, he is your son. I get it. I need to get used to this world and being away from him."



Caroline: she nodded "but I can't expect that to happen instantly. Oh I hope he isn't too mad at me."


----------



## danibryan819

Cloudy: She frowned, half-listening to the doctors. "I won't make it. I know it. I've got no purpose now..." she looked at the doctors and thought Harmony was a doctor and screamed.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she nodded "but I can't expect that to happen instantly. Oh I hope he isn't too mad at me."



Dawn: "H-he loves you, I think more than me. He'd never be mad, he probably feels horrible."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Cloudy: She frowned, half-listening to the doctors. "I won't make it. I know it. I've got no purpose now..." she looked at the doctors and thought Harmony was a doctor and screamed.





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "H-he loves you, I think more than me. He'd never be mad, he probably feels horrible."



Jordan: "you will" he had said. he sat in the waiting room tapping his feet nervously. 

Caroline: she looked away "I threatened to kick him out. I don't even know what I was saying."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "you will" he had said. he sat in the waiting room tapping his feet nervously.
> 
> Caroline: she looked away "I threatened to kick him out. I don't even know what I was saying."



Dawn: she frowned. "If anything you should kick me out. B-but please don't make Karen leave, she is a good girl."


----------



## danibryan819

Doctor: She tried to shush Cloudy by forcing her arms back on the bed and hold her still.

Cloudy: "Let me go!" she couldn't look back at her.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she frowned. "If anything you should kick me out. B-but please don't make Karen leave, she is a good girl."



Caroline: She shook her head "I'm not kicking anyone out. I just said it out of anger" she sighed.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: She shook her head "I'm not kicking anyone out. I just said it out of anger" she sighed.



Dawn: "I'm sorry, Miss Caroline." They reached the hospital. "Is that Jordan's car?" She asked quietly. She was breathing slowly. She was having trouble staying awake.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm sorry, Miss Caroline." They reached the hospital. "Is that Jordan's car?" She asked quietly. She was breathing slowly. She was having trouble staying awake.



Caroline: She looked quickly and nodded seeing a familiar #11 decal on the back window. "oh please let him be okay" she whispered. Her eyes filled with tears. She couldn't believe that son could be hurt and that the last conversation they had involved kicking him out. The paramedics took Dawn out and rolled her through the waiting room. She breathed a sigh of relief seeing Jordan. 

Jordan: he jumped up seeing Dawn "oh my goodness no! Dawn!"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: She looked quickly and nodded seeing a familiar #11 decal on the back window. "oh please let him be okay" she whispered. Her eyes filled with tears. She couldn't believe that son could be hurt and that the last conversation they had involved kicking him out. The paramedics took Dawn out and rolled her through the waiting room. She breathed a sigh of relief seeing Jordan.
> 
> Jordan: he jumped up seeing Dawn "oh my goodness no! Dawn!"



Dawn: she smiled. "Fancy meeting you here. Is everything okay?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. "Fancy meeting you here. Is everything okay?"



Jordan: he tried to smiled but worry shone in his face "Cloudy got really hurt. I don't know if she's going to make it. What happened to you!?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he tried to smiled but worry shone in his face "Cloudy got really hurt. I don't know if she's going to make it. What happened to you!?"



Dawn: she frowned. "Poor Cloudy. She has to make it. Oh look." She rolled over, wincing as she did, to reveal the wound in her back. "This is what I get for trying to take a walk. Some men tried to take me, but I fought back and this happened. Sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she frowned. "Poor Cloudy. She has to make it. Oh look." She rolled over, wincing as she did, to reveal the wound in her back. "This is what I get for trying to take a walk. Some men tried to take me, but I fought back and this happened. Sorry."



Jordan: "oh Dawn" it was all he could manage to say. He held her hand and kissed her before the paramedics rolled her away. He hugged his mom. "mom I'm so sorry. You won't really kick me out will you?" 

Caroline: she shook her head "no Jordan. I'm sorry" she whispered. She hugged her son tightly "they're going to be okay."

Jordan: he nodded. His eyes shone with tears forming. "I think I should call Marina. She'd want to know." He called her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "oh Dawn" it was all he could manage to say. He held her hand and kissed her before the paramedics rolled her away. He hugged his mom. "mom I'm so sorry. You won't really kick me out will you?"
> 
> Caroline: she shook her head "no Jordan. I'm sorry" she whispered. She hugged her son tightly "they're going to be okay."
> 
> Jordan: he nodded. His eyes shone with tears forming. "I think I should call Marina. She'd want to know." He called her.



Dawn: "I love you." She whispered. When she was in the room she refused anesthetics, whatever those were. She screamed in pain as the paramedics pulled the bullet out of her back.

Marina: she woke up and picked up her phone. "Jordan, it's four in the morning. You're going to wake Alex, and that's never a good thing. What's so important you had to call me?" She asked sluggishly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I love you." She whispered. When she was in the room she refused anesthetics, whatever those were. She screamed in pain as the paramedics pulled the bullet out of her back.
> 
> Marina: she woke up and picked up her phone. "Jordan, it's four in the morning. You're going to wake Alex, and that's never a good thing. What's so important you had to call me?" She asked sluggishly.



Jordan: "Dawn was shot Marina, and Cloudy has been hurt really badly. We're at the hospital. I thought you'd want to know" he felt sick.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "Dawn was shot Marina, and Cloudy has been hurt really badly. We're at the hospital. I thought you'd want to know" he felt sick.



Marina: she paled. "Oh god. We're coming right now." She hung up. "Mom!" She screamed. "We need to go to the hospital! Two of my friends got hurt!" She shook Alex. "We need to go."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she paled. "Oh god. We're coming right now." She hung up. "Mom!" She screamed. "We need to go to the hospital! Two of my friends got hurt!" She shook Alex. "We need to go."



Jordan: He sat back in the waiting room between his mom and Karen. He held his head in his hands and tapped his feet. 

Caroline: he put an arm around her sons back and leaned against him "they'll be okay" she said partially trying to convince herself. 

Karen: Her face was pale, she focused on keeping her breathing steady.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He sat back in the waiting room between his mom and Karen. He held his head in his hands and tapped his feet.
> 
> Caroline: he put an arm around her sons back and leaned against him "they'll be okay" she said partially trying to convince herself.
> 
> Karen: Her face was pale, she focused on keeping her breathing steady.



Dawn: she continued screaming as the doctors poked and prodded at her wounds and sewed them up.

Marina: she 'ran' into the emergency room and hugged Jordan.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she continued screaming as the doctors poked and prodded at her wounds and sewed them up.
> 
> Marina: she 'ran' into the emergency room and hugged Jordan.



Jordan: He could vaguely hear Dawn's screams. It made his stomach twist into knots that he couldn't stop her pain. He hugged Marina tightly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He could vaguely hear Dawn's screams. It made his stomach twist into knots that he couldn't stop her pain. He hugged Marina tightly.



Marina: "It will be okay. Just focus on me. I'm staying with you until it's all better."


----------



## Fairywings

Erica: She heard a patient in another room screaming in pain. "I think I'm ready to be out of this hospital bed."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She heard a patient in another room screaming in pain. "I think I'm ready to be out of this hospital bed."



Doctor: he rolled over a wheelchair and helped her down.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Doctor: he rolled over a wheelchair and helped her down.



Erica: She grimaced at both the screams and the awkwardness of the wheelchair. "Who is that?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "It will be okay. Just focus on me. I'm staying with you until it's all better."



Jordan: he nodded. He looked her in the eyes.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She grimaced at both the screams and the awkwardness of the wheelchair. "Who is that?"



Doctor: "Dawn Crystals, she was shot."

Dawn: she screamed louder. It felt like they were burying their utensils into her.

Marina: she sat down with him and held him close.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Doctor: "Dawn Crystals, she was shot."
> 
> Dawn: she screamed louder. It felt like they were burying their utensils into her.
> 
> Marina: she sat down with him and held him close.



Jordan: he tensed hearing her scream. He put his hands over his ears.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Doctor: "Dawn Crystals, she was shot."
> 
> Dawn: she screamed louder. It felt like they were burying their utensils into her.
> 
> Marina: she sat down with him and held him close.



Erica: "Sounds painful." She rolled her wheelchair towards the hospital room.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he tensed hearing her scream. He put his hands over his ears.



Marina: she held him, bringing his head to his chest and hummed quietly, trying to drown out the screams.

Dawn: they sewed her skin up and wrapped the top half of   Her body in bandages.


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: "You can't be my cousin. I have no family."

Griffin: "I'm going to help you. Take you back home."

Ember: "Where is home?"

Griffin: "A special place."

Ember: Ember suddenly had a flashback, when she was running out of her house that was burning to the ground. She said, "I ran away after telling my parents that I didn't love them."

Griffin: "Then I came to you in an alley, where you were just barely clinging on to life." he continued. "I took you back to where I lived away from my parents."

Ember: "The underground."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she held him, bringing his head to his chest and hummed quietly, trying to drown out the screams.
> 
> Dawn: they sewed her skin up and wrapped the top half of   Her body in bandages.



Jordan: he leaned into Marina his hands still over his ears.

Caroline: she looked at her son. She hated seeing him like this. She could tell he really loved Dawn. 

Karen: She bit her lip nervously hoping Dawn would be okay.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he leaned into Marina his hands still over his ears.
> 
> Caroline: she looked at her son. She hated seeing him like this. She could tell he really loved Dawn.
> 
> Karen: She bit her lip nervously hoping Dawn would be okay.



Marina: "It's okay. They'll both be okay."

Dawn: the doctors finished and rolled her over so she was laying on her back. A paramedic walked out to the people waiting and said "you can see her now."

Marina: "Do you want to go see her?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "It's okay. They'll both be okay."
> 
> Dawn: the doctors finished and rolled her over so she was laying on her back. A paramedic walked out to the people waiting and said "you can see her now."
> 
> Marina: "Do you want to go see her?"



Jordan: he sat up seeing the paramedic. He looked to Marina and nodded. He stood up.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he sat up seeing the paramedic. He looked to Marina and nodded. He stood up.



Dawn: the paramedic lead them to her. She looked up when they came in. "H-hi."

Marina: she sat down. "Hi, Dawn."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: the paramedic lead them to her. She looked up when they came in. "H-hi."
> 
> Marina: she sat down. "Hi, Dawn."



Karen: she followed them. She sat down next to Marina.

Caroline: she stayed in the waiting room. She wanted to give them sometime with her.

Jordan: he moved a chair up to her bedside and held Dawn's hands gently.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: she followed them. She sat down next to Marina.
> 
> Caroline: she stayed in the waiting room. She wanted to give them sometime with her.
> 
> Jordan: he moved a chair up to her bedside and held Dawn's hands gently.



Dawn: she smiled. "I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. "I'm sorry."



Jordan: he kissed her forehead "don't apologize. It was my fault." he hated that she was apologizing when she was the one who was hurt.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her forehead "don't apologize. It was my fault." he hated that she was apologizing when she was the one who was hurt.



Dawn: "Why would it be your fault? It's completely my fault."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Why would it be your fault? It's completely my fault."



Jordan: "Nevermind" he knew if he had listened to his mom this wouldn't have happened. But he also knew that Dawn would continue blaming herself for it. "I'm just so glad you're okay."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "Nevermind" he knew if he had listened to his mom this wouldn't have happened. But he also knew that Dawn would continue blaming herself for it. "I'm just so glad you're okay."



Dawn: "Is Cloudy alright?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Is Cloudy alright?"



Jordan: "I don't know" he answered honestly. "They haven't given us any updates."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I don't know" he answered honestly. "They haven't given us any updates."



Dawn: she frowned. "She has to make it." She blamed herself for that too. She paled. "It was Harmony. She did it to Cloudy."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she frowned. "She has to make it." She blamed herself for that too. She paled. "It was Harmony. She did it to Cloudy."



Jordan: "I know" he said quietly. "I just want her to be okay."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I know" he said quietly. "I just want her to be okay."



Dawn: "Same." She adjusted the bandages around her.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Same." She adjusted the bandages around her.



Jordan: he watched her. He was so glad she was okay.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he watched her. He was so glad she was okay.



Dawn: she blushed and smiled. "D-did you hear me screaming?" Tears had stained her cheek.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she blushed and smiled. "D-did you hear me screaming?" Tears had stained her cheek.



Jordan: he nodded. He didn't want to relive hearing her screams of pain.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded. He didn't want to relive hearing her screams of pain.



Dawn: "They asked if I wanted some sedanedatives, but I said no because it sounded scary."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "They asked if I wanted some sedanedatives, but I said no because it sounded scary."



Jordan: "they would have made the pain less. I'm sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "they would have made the pain less. I'm sorry."



Dawn: "Oh, it's okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Oh, it's okay."



Jordan: he nodded. "how badly does it hurt now?"


----------



## danibryan819

Doctors: They started rushin in a panic. "Heartrate low!" they screamed. They injected needles into Cloudy.

Cloudy: "I knew it...after all this time I was just a life with no point." she muttered to herself, tears streaming down her face.

Ciel: He woke up and looked at the clock. "4:45? I just wanna sleep...nothing's stopping me." he fell back asleep.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded. "how badly does it hurt now?"



Dawn: "Not much." She lied. It hurt badly.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Doctors: They started rushin in a panic. "Heartrate low!" they screamed. They injected needles into Cloudy.
> 
> Cloudy: "I knew it...after all this time I was just a life with no point." she muttered to herself, tears streaming down her face.
> 
> Ciel: He woke up and looked at the clock. "4:45? I just wanna sleep...nothing's stopping me." he fell back asleep.





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Not much." She lied. It hurt badly.



Jordan: "you're lying. But okay" he gently kissed her cheek. He worried for Cloudy. He hoped she was okay.


----------



## danibryan819

Doctor: He walked out and told Jordan what was happening. "Her heart is stopping. It's coming to a halt." he whispered to him. "She has at maximum a day left." he walked away.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Doctor: He walked out and told Jordan what was happening. "Her heart is stopping. It's coming to a halt." he whispered to him. "She has at maximum a day left." he walked away.



Jordan: he felt like his heart had stopped hearing the doctor. His eyes widened and started to water.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Doctor: He walked out and told Jordan what was happening. "Her heart is stopping. It's coming to a halt." he whispered to him. "She has at maximum a day left." he walked away.



Dawn: she paled. "Cloudy? Oh gosh." She put her face in her hands and cried. "She can't die. I'll kill Harmony."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she paled. "Cloudy? Oh gosh." She put her face in her hands and cried. "She can't die. I'll kill Harmony."



Jordan: he stood up "can I see her?"


----------



## danibryan819

Cloudy: She sat up. "Just let me die! All you're doing is speeding the process. I'm not staying in here if you want me to die."

Harmony: Her red hair had been hidden from sight. She slid her mask down and leaned near Cloudy. "You're right, hon. But you won't be able to avoid death's door now that I've put it right in front of you."

Cloudy: She screamed. "Jordan! Help me!"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he stood up "can I see her?"



Dawn: "If he is I am." She pulled IVs out of her arms and stood.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Cloudy: She sat up. "Just let me die! All you're doing is speeding the process. I'm not staying in here if you want me to die."
> 
> Harmony: Her red hair had been hidden from sight. She slid her mask down and leaned near Cloudy. "You're right, hon. But you won't be able to avoid death's door now that I've put it right in front of you."
> 
> Cloudy: She screamed. "Jordan! Help me!"





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "If he is I am." She pulled IVs out of her arms and stood.



Jordan: "Dawn no. You need-" he was cut off hearing Cloudy scream his name. He took off at a run looking for her. He found the room she was in and grabbed Harmony from the back pulling her arms behind her "Leave. Her. Alone." he whispered harshly.


----------



## danibryan819

Cloudy: She breathed heavily, fear in her eyes. She couldn't gather any words except for tears which poured down her face.

Harmony: She freed his grip and smirked. "I'll see you all later." she said, swiftly exiting the building."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Cloudy: She breathed heavily, fear in her eyes. She couldn't gather any words except for tears which poured down her face.
> 
> Harmony: She freed his grip and smirked. "I'll see you all later." she said, swiftly exiting the building."



Jordan: he fell to his knees next to Cloudy's bed. "it's okay Cloudy. She's gone."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "Dawn no. You need-" he was cut off hearing Cloudy scream his name. He took off at a run looking for her. He found the room she was in and grabbed Harmony from the back pulling her arms behind her "Leave. Her. Alone." he whispered harshly.



Dawn: she hobbled into the room and gasped. "Harmony!" She screamed. "I'll kill you!"


----------



## Doodle98

Dawn: she collapsed. "I'll kill her."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she collapsed. "I'll kill her."



Jordan: He carefully moved Dawn and held her on his lap.


----------



## danibryan819

Cloudy: "She's terrorizing me...why is she doing this..." she looked to Jordan.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He carefully moved Dawn and held her on his lap.



Dawn: she slid off of him. "You can't." She whispered. She sat in a different chair. She already knew Cloudy hated her, she didn't want to make it worse in her last day.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Cloudy: "She's terrorizing me...why is she doing this..." she looked to Jordan.



Jordan: "I don't know. I could never understand her even if I tried. She's terrible Cloudy. I'm so sorry."


----------



## danibryan819

Cloudy She stood. "I'm done. She'll die if it's the last thing I do." she pulled out everything that connected to her.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she slid off of him. "You can't." She whispered. She sat in a different chair. She already knew Cloudy hated her, she didn't want to make it worse in her last day.



Jordan: he looked to her confused before understanding. He was just trying to help her. He wasn't trying to show off their relationship or anything, he looked back to Cloudy.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Cloudy She stood. "I'm done. She'll die if it's the last thing I do." she pulled out everything that connected to her.



Jordan: "Cloudy wait. You could die."


----------



## Fairywings

Erica: She wheeled out into the front, feeling unsteady.


----------



## Doodle98

Marina: she walked in. "You're being targeted because you're the most vulnerable. You don't have any of us around you at all times to protect you like others do."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she walked in. "You're being targeted because you're the most vulnerable. You don't have any of us around you at all times to protect you like others do."



Jordan: he looked up at Marina. He knew she was right. 

Karen: She followed Marina in. "We'll get her. She won't keep hurting you."


----------



## danibryan819

Cloudy: "I have to do this myself. I've never had anyone around me. That won't change now."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Cloudy: "I have to do this myself. I've never had anyone around me. That won't change now."



Dawn: "Are you sure? I'd really like to wipe that smug look off of Harmony's face right about now."


----------



## disneygirl520

Jordan: he sat listening to them. He didn't know what he could say. 

Karen: "you've got a better chance of killing her with help."


----------



## danibryan819

Cloudy: "Ugh.....fine. I call the final blow."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Cloudy: "Ugh.....fine. I call the final blow."



Dawn: "I'm good with that."

Marina: she looked at Jordan, worried.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm good with that."
> 
> Marina: she looked at Jordan, worried.



Karen: "okay" she said agreeing. 

Jordan: he looked away catching Marina's eye.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "okay" she said agreeing.
> 
> Jordan: he looked away catching Marina's eye.



Marina: she bit her lip.

Dawn: she saw Jordan nervous. She smiled slightly. "It's okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she bit her lip.
> 
> Dawn: she saw Jordan nervous. She smiled slightly. "It's okay."



Jordan: he shrugged "not really" he said so quietly it was barely audible.


----------



## Fairywings

Erica: She was rolling along when someone or something rammed into her, pushing her against the wall, crashing her wheelchair and knocking her to the floor.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he shrugged "not really" he said so quietly it was barely audible.



Dawn: she sighed. He was right. "I'm out. I'm not killing anyone else."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she sighed. He was right. "I'm out. I'm not killing anyone else."



Jordan: he sighed staying on the ground where he was. He didn't know what they should do.


----------



## Fairywings

Erica: She couldn't get up, and her parents were no where to be found. Where had they gone?


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She couldn't get up, and her parents were no where to be found. Where had they gone?



Marina: "You alright?" She walked over and tried to help her up, which wasn't easy with one leg.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "You alright?" She walked over and tried to help her up, which wasn't easy with one leg.



Erica: "Something or someone crashed me into the wall and knocked me out of my wheelchair. Man, being paralyzed sucks. I'm not used to it yet. Thank you."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Something or someone crashed me into the wall and knocked me out of my wheelchair. Man, being paralyzed sucks. I'm not used to it yet. Thank you."



Marina: "Same with missing a leg. I get it. You're welcome."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Same with missing a leg. I get it. You're welcome."



Erica: "Man, I just woke up, just found out and I already hate being helpless. Are you okay? You look upset."


----------



## disneygirl520

Jordan: he stood up and walked outside "Erica?" he said recognizing her from school "what happened?"


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he stood up and walked outside "Erica?" he said recognizing her from school "what happened?"



Erica: She looked up. "Hi Jordan. Well, apparently I was in a car accident, was then trapped in this place called Chemical Alley for a while, and I just woke up like a half hour ago or so, and now apparently I'm paralyzed from the waist down forever, and I'll never skate again. There goes my Olympics dreams. What are you doing here, is everything all right with you?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She looked up. "Hi Jordan. Well, apparently I was in a car accident, was then trapped in this place called Chemical Alley for a while, and I just woke up like a half hour ago or so, and now apparently I'm paralyzed from the waist down forever, and I'll never skate again. There goes my Olympics dreams. What are you doing here, is everything all right with you?"



Jordan: "well, I was in Chemical Alley too. Cliff diving incident. Now I'm here because my girlfriend got shot and one of my friends was really hurt. I'm so sorry about your legs."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "well, I was in Chemical Alley too. Cliff diving incident. Now I'm here because my girlfriend got shot and one of my friends was really hurt. I'm so sorry about your legs."



Erica: "Really? I never saw you. Wow, man, I'm sorry. I wish there was something I could do. Thanks, I guess I'll be okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Really? I never saw you. Wow, man, I'm sorry. I wish there was something I could do. Thanks, I guess I'll be okay."



Jordan: "I had no idea you were there. I so glad you made it out okay. Well, alive." He knew how devastating it had to be for her to lose the use of her legs. He couldn't imagine if it had happened to him. "My girlfriend, Dawn is going to be okay. She's just in a lot of pain. Cloudy on the other hand well," his voice quieted "the doctors don't know if she'll make it."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I had no idea you were there. I so glad you made it out okay. Well, alive." He knew how devastating it had to be for her to lose the use of her legs. He couldn't imagine if it had happened to him. "My girlfriend, Dawn is going to be okay. She's just in a lot of pain. Cloudy on the other hand well," his voice quieted "the doctors don't know if she'll make it."



Erica: "Well, I'm glad Miss Dawn will be okay, I'm sure you're both very lucky to have each other. I'm sorry about Cloudy. How's your mom doing? She must be glad to have you back." Erica had met Ms. Wilson a few times at school functions and such.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Well, I'm glad Miss Dawn will be okay, I'm sure you're both very lucky to have each other. I'm sorry about Cloudy. How's your mom doing? She must be glad to have you back." Erica had met Ms. Wilson a few times at school functions and such.



Jordan: "she's okay, glad I'm back. She's inside now. I bet your parents are glad to see you back too."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "she's okay, glad I'm back. She's inside now. I bet your parents are glad to see you back too."



Erica: "Well, I'm still Cinderella without the stepsisters. Dad seems okay, but when I told them I'd never skate again do you know what my stepmother said? She said that I had 'put too much into my dreams'. What in the world? Can't she at least pretend not to be evil and to feel sorry?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Well, I'm still Cinderella without the stepsisters. Dad seems okay, but when I told them I'd never skate again do you know what my stepmother said? She said that I had 'put too much into my dreams'. What in the world? Can't she at least pretend not to be evil and to feel sorry?"



Jordan: "oh wow, I'm sorry. That's..."


----------



## danibryan819

Cloudy: She looked at everybody leaving and snuck out. She approached Harmony. "Why?"

Harmony: "Because you have friends. Somebody that loves you. And Dawn abandoned me. Karen did. Everybody that was a death. Alex..."

Cloudy: "Who loves me? I'm still hiding the pain I got in Chemical Alley when...when he left me. If I had one thing to do before I died, it would be to go up to him. Alone. No Dawn. And just talk to him. I hate Dawn. I hate her for making me double think everything in my life."

Harmony: "Proof. I'll torture you until you die. Which won't be another seventy years from now. I tricked the doctors."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Cloudy: She looked at everybody leaving and snuck out. She approached Harmony. "Why?"
> 
> Harmony: "Because you have friends. Somebody that loves you. And Dawn abandoned me. Karen did. Everybody that was a death. Alex..."
> 
> Cloudy: "Who loves me? I'm still hiding the pain I got in Chemical Alley when...when he left me. If I had one thing to do before I died, it would be to go up to him. Alone. No Dawn. And just talk to him. I hate Dawn. I hate her for making me double think everything in my life."
> 
> Harmony: "Proof. I'll torture you until you die. Which won't be another seventy years from now. I tricked the doctors."



Dawn: she didn't have anywhere to go, so she followed. She frowned as they talked. She stepped out from the shadows. "Harmony, I didn't want to abandon you, but you were trying to kill my friends. I'm sorry for everything, Cloudy. I know you hate me and I probably can't change that. But H, I can't let you hurt her."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "oh wow, I'm sorry. That's..."



Erica: "Stupid? Yeah I know. Sorry to be burdening you with my troubles, you've already got your own."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Stupid? Yeah I know. Sorry to be burdening you with my troubles, you've already got your own."



Jordan: "no, trust me I don't mind. It's actually nice to get my mind off of my troubles for a couple minutes. It's been crazy."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "no, trust me I don't mind. It's actually nice to get my mind off of my troubles for a couple minutes. It's been crazy."



Erica: "I know. Why us? We're supposed to be normal."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Dawn: she didn't have anywhere to go, so she followed. She frowned as they talked. She stepped out from the shadows. "Harmony, I didn't want to abandon you, but you were trying to kill my friends. I'm sorry for everything, Cloudy. I know you hate me and I probably can't change that. But H, I can't let you hurt her."



Harmony: "I can't let myself get hurt. I can die here." she growled.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Harmony: "I can't let myself get hurt. I can die here." she growled.



Dawn: "I'm not letting either of you get hurt."


----------



## danibryan819

Cloudy: She kept looking down. 'I've already been hurt.' she thought.

Harmony: She huffed and walked away.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Cloudy: She kept looking down. 'I've already been hurt.' she thought.
> 
> Harmony: She huffed and walked away.



Dawn: "I'm sorry." She said to both of them before falling to the ground, unconscious.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "I know. Why us? We're supposed to be normal."



Jordan: "my 'normal' life ended the moment my feet left that cliff."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "my 'normal' life ended the moment my feet left that cliff."



Erica: "Probably the same with me and getting into that car," she sad sadly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Probably the same with me and getting into that car," she sad sadly.



Jordan: he nodded "I thought that when I got home from Chemical Alley that my problems would go away. I was incorrect."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "I thought that when I got home from Chemical Alley that my problems would go away. I was incorrect."



Erica: "Life does kinda suck sometimes."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Life does kinda suck sometimes."



Jordan: he nodded "yes, yes it does."


----------



## Doodle98

Marina: she walked outside to see Dawn unconscious. "Jordan!" She screamed. She wouldn't be able to carry her and walk at the same time.


----------



## danibryan819

Cloudy: She picked Dawn up. "People never consider me for these things. I find that a bit sexist." Cloudy said with a blank tone. She frowned, carrying her inside and setting her next to Jordan before walking out silently.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Cloudy: She picked Dawn up. "People never consider me for these things. I find that a bit sexist." Cloudy said with a blank tone. She frowned, carrying her inside and setting her next to Jordan before walking out silently.



Marina: "N-no, I just-you're hurt. I'm sorry, I didn't mean it like that. I didn't know how bad you were hurt and if you could. I-" she sighed. "I'm an idiot. I'm sorry."


----------



## danibryan819

Cloudy: "I'm numbing the knjury. I'm all fixed up and it's morning now, go I guess I can go back to my house."

Ciel: He woke up again and looked at the clock. "Eh...good enough." he stood up and got ready for the day.


----------



## Doodle98

Marina: she called Alex to see if he was up and to tell him where she was. "Alex?"


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "yes, yes it does."



Erica: "Yeah."


----------



## danibryan819

Alex: "Hmm? What's going on?" he asked he had snuck outside and gone to sit on top of the roof.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Cloudy: She picked Dawn up. "People never consider me for these things. I find that a bit sexist." Cloudy said with a blank tone. She frowned, carrying her inside and setting her next to Jordan before walking out silently.



Jordan: he looked over and Dawn and moved her onto his lap. He held her. "what happened?" he asked quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Alex: "Hmm? What's going on?" he asked he had snuck outside and gone to sit on top of the roof.



Marina: "Not sure, Jordan." She spoke to Alex "I'm at the hospital, you know what that is, right? Dawn and Cloudy both got hurt."


----------



## danibryan819

Alex: "Wow...They can't stop getting hurt, can they?" he frowned. "I know where it is."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Alex: "Wow...They can't stop getting hurt, can they?" he frowned. "I know where it is."



Marina: "Okay, you don't have to come if you don't want to, I'm just making sure you know where I am. I miss you."


----------



## danibryan819

Alex: "I miss you, too."

Ciel: He got dressed and walked outside and back to the pond. He sat down and watched everything. He heard a noise behind him. He didn't look away from the pond, for he feared who it would be.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Alex: "I miss you, too."
> 
> Ciel: He got dressed and walked outside and back to the pond. He sat down and watched everything. He heard a noise behind him. He didn't look away from the pond, for he feared who it would be.



Marina: "I love you so much, Alex. I'll come home soon. Ask my parents to make you pancakes."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marina: "I love you so much, Alex. I'll come home soon. Ask my parents to make you pancakes."



Alex: "No need. I don't feel welcomed by them just yet."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Alex: "No need. I don't feel welcomed by them just yet."



Marina: "Why not?"


----------



## danibryan819

Alex: "I don't know..." he said truthfully.

Ciel: "Who's there?" he asked to the footsteps behind him.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Alex: "I don't know..." he said truthfully.
> 
> Ciel: "Who's there?" he asked to the footsteps behind him.



Marina: "Okay. I'll talk to them. They do like you, Alex, I can tell."


----------



## disneygirl520

Jordan: he leaned down and kissed Dawn. "please be okay. Please wake up."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he leaned down and kissed Dawn. "please be okay. Please wake up."



Dawn: she squeezed her eyes shut then opened them slightly. "Hi."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she squeezed her eyes shut then opened them slightly. "Hi."



Jordan: "hi beautiful."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "hi beautiful."



Dawn: "Oh stop. I probably look like a wreck right now anyways." she smiled.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He turned around to see nobody there. "I'm paranoid..."


----------



## Fairywings

Erica: This was awkward now. "So, um, I guess I'll see you at school Jordan." She wheeled away.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Oh stop. I probably look like a wreck right now anyways." she smiled.





Fairywings said:


> Erica: This was awkward now. "So, um, I guess I'll see you at school Jordan." She wheeled away.



Jordan: he smiled "you're always beautiful to me. See you later Erica."

Jaycee: she woke up and got dressed.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "you're always beautiful to me. See you later Erica."
> 
> Jaycee: she woke up and got dressed.



Dawn: she frowned. "It's my fault she left."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she frowned. "It's my fault she left."



Jordan: "it's fine. We'll see each other again."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "you're always beautiful to me. See you later Erica."
> 
> Jaycee: she woke up and got dressed.



Erica: Her dad and Kristen were outside. They helped her into the car and drove home.

OOC: What day is it in the RP? Is it a school day? (It would be kind of funny to see them all in school, lol)


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "it's fine. We'll see each other again."



Dawn: "Okay." She adjusted the bandages again.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay." She adjusted the bandages again.



Jordan: "I think we should get you home" he said standing and carrying her. "I hope Cloudy is okay."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I think we should get you home" he said standing and carrying her. "I hope Cloudy is okay."



Dawn: she sighed. "She is. She said she hated me."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel He lay down on the ground. Closing his eyes, he shook his head. "Get your head straight, Ciel..." he felt the water of the pond touch his fingertips.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she sighed. "She is. She said she hated me."



Jordan: "oh, I'm sorry" he knew it was his fault. He  arrived Dawn into the waiting room and took his keys from his pocket and threw them to his mom. Will you drive Karen home with car? I want to walk with Dawn."

Caroline: she nodded and caught the keys.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "oh, I'm sorry" he knew it was his fault. He  arrived Dawn into the waiting room and took his keys from his pocket and threw them to his mom. Will you drive Karen home with car? I want to walk with Dawn."
> 
> Caroline: she nodded and caught the keys.



Dawn: "You sure, Jordan? I'd be fine in the car, it's not too scary."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You sure, Jordan? I'd be fine in the car, it's not too scary."



Jordan: "yes, I want to walk with you."

Caroline: she nodded and walked with Karen to Jordan's car.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yes, I want to walk with you."
> 
> Caroline: she nodded and walked with Karen to Jordan's car.



Dawn: "Okay."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He fell asleep next to the water. He heard another noise and tensed up.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He fell asleep next to the water. He heard another noise and tensed up.



Jordan: he carried Dawn outside and started walking. He worried for Cloudy. He planned on coming back but he knew he needed to get Dawn home. "I need you to promise me you won't leave without me again. How am I supposed to protect you when I don't know where you are?"

Jaycee: she got ready and walked outside. She didn't know where she was going. She just needed to walk. She ended up near the pond Ciel had taken her too. She saw him sleeping and smiled.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he carried Dawn outside and started walking. He worried for Cloudy. He planned on coming back but he knew he needed to get Dawn home. "I need you to promise me you won't leave without me again. How am I supposed to protect you when I don't know where you are?"
> 
> Jaycee: she got ready and walked outside. She didn't know where she was going. She just needed to walk. She ended up near the pond Ciel had taken her too. She saw him sleeping and smiled.



Dawn: "I went to go on a walk, Jordan. I don't understand why that's such a big deal."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I went to go on a walk, Jordan. I don't understand why that's such a big deal."



Jordan: "it shouldn't be a big deal. But Dawn, you got shot. Had they hit you somewhere else you could be dead. Going out in the middle of the night alone isn't a very good idea. But you didn't know that. I should have been more careful, I should have made sure you didn't leave. I'm sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "it shouldn't be a big deal. But Dawn, you got shot. Had they hit you somewhere else you could be dead. Going out in the middle of the night alone isn't a very good idea. But you didn't know that. I should have been more careful, I should have made sure you didn't leave. I'm sorry."



Dawn: she sighed. "Okay. I won't leave the house without you at my side. I promise."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she sighed. "Okay. I won't leave the house without you at my side. I promise."



Jordan: he looked straight ahead. "I'm sorry. I don't want you to feel trapped or anything. I just-I don't want you to get hurt again."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked straight ahead. "I'm sorry. I don't want you to feel trapped or anything. I just-I don't want you to get hurt again."



Dawn: "It's okay." She saw a tree. "Could we sit for a few? Watch the sunrise?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "It's okay." She saw a tree. "Could we sit for a few? Watch the sunrise?"



Jordan: he looked over at the tree. He hoped his mom wouldn't worry if they took a little longer "yeah, okay." He carried her over to the tree.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked over at the tree. He hoped his mom wouldn't worry if they took a little longer "yeah, okay." He carried her over to the tree.



Dawn: she sat and adjusted the bandages around her chest. "I love you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she sat and adjusted the bandages around her chest. "I love you."



Jordan: he smiled slightly "I love you too." He put his arm around her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled slightly "I love you too." He put his arm around her.



Dawn: "I feel really bad. I never meant for you to get in trouble." She leaned on him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I feel really bad. I never meant for you to get in trouble." She leaned on him.



Jordan: "it's really okay. I should have thought about it but I didn't. You can't take the blame for what I do" he held her against him careful not to hurt her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "it's really okay. I should have thought about it but I didn't. You can't take the blame for what I do" he held her against him careful not to hurt her.



Dawn: "I asked you to stay with me. This rule really confuses me, but I intend to follow it." She kissed his cheek and put her head on his shoulder.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I asked you to stay with me. This rule really confuses me, but I intend to follow it." She kissed his cheek and put her head on his shoulder.



Jordan: he smiled slightly and nodded "I think my mom is okay now. She just hates it when I don't listen to her."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled slightly and nodded "I think my mom is okay now. She just hates it when I don't listen to her."



Dawn: "She is a wonderful person. You're so lucky."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "She is a wonderful person. You're so lucky."



Jordan: "I know. I love her so much."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I know. I love her so much."



Dawn: she nodded. She winced and shifted, trying to make herself comfortable.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she nodded. She winced and shifted, trying to make herself comfortable.



Jordan: "do you want to go back?" he said seeing her uncomfortable "I think it might be best for you to lie down and get some rest."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "do you want to go back?" he said seeing her uncomfortable "I think it might be best for you to lie down and get some rest."



Dawn: "I'm okay, I think. It doesn't matter."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm okay, I think. It doesn't matter."



Jordan: he looked down "sorry if I'm annoying you. I'm trying the best I can."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked down "sorry if I'm annoying you. I'm trying the best I can."



Dawn: she smiled and shook her head. "It's fine. You're not annoying."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled and shook her head. "It's fine. You're not annoying."



Jordan: he nodded still looking at the ground. "I'm sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded still looking at the ground. "I'm sorry."



Dawn: she kissed him. "Stop it."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she kissed him. "Stop it."



Jordan: he kissed her back but he felt himself drifting into how he saw himself in Chemical Alley. He felt like it was his fault that Dawn came to the real world and that it was his fault she hated it her, and though she denied it he blamed himself for her getting shot. He looked into the sunrise.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her back but he felt himself drifting into how he saw himself in Chemical Alley. He felt like it was his fault that Dawn came to the real world and that it was his fault she hated it her, and though she denied it he blamed himself for her getting shot. He looked into the sunrise.



Dawn: "It's beautiful. So peaceful."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "It's beautiful. So peaceful."



Jordan: he nodded though he didn't feel at peace at all. He said he would protect Dawn. He failed.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded though he didn't feel at peace at all. He said he would protect Dawn. He failed.



Dawn: "You're okay." She smiled at him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You're okay." She smiled at him.



Jordan: he shrugged and looked over at her "sorry" he mumbled.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he shrugged and looked over at her "sorry" he mumbled.



Dawn: "I don't know why you're so upset. Everything's okay. Cloudy will be fine, I'm fine, everything is okay." She held his hand.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I don't know why you're so upset. Everything's okay. Cloudy will be fine, I'm fine, everything is okay." She held his hand.



Jordan: he held her hand "I'm okay."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he held her hand "I'm okay."



Dawn: "Talk to me. I know something's wrong."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He woke up and say Jaycee. "Hey." he smiled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Talk to me. I know something's wrong."



Jordan: "I just feel bad. I'll get over it."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He woke up and say Jaycee. "Hey." he smiled.



Jaycee: she smiled "hi."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I just feel bad. I'll get over it."



Dawn: "Why do you feel bad? Is it because of me?"


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she smiled "hi."



Ciel: "Coincidence you found me here." he chuckled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Why do you feel bad? Is it because of me?"





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Coincidence you found me here." he chuckled.



Jordan: he shook his head "I just want you to be happy."

Jaycee: "I was just walking. I just happened to see you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he shook his head "I just want you to be happy."
> 
> Jaycee: "I was just walking. I just happened to see you."



Dawn: "I am happy, Jordan. How could I not be when I'm with you?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I am happy, Jordan. How could I not be when I'm with you?"



Jordan: he smiled "you think I'm so much better than I am."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "you think I'm so much better than I am."



Dawn: "No I don't. You think I'm so much better than I am."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: he shook his head "I just want you to be happy."
> 
> Jaycee: "I was just walking. I just happened to see you."



Ciel: He brushed back his hair and sat up. "That's nice. I just came here and fell asleep, to be honest."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "No I don't. You think I'm so much better than I am."



Jordan: "I never used to get like this. I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He brushed back his hair and sat up. "That's nice. I just came here and fell asleep, to be honest."



Jaycee: she smiled and sat next to him.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He looked over to her, his royal blue eyes hiding behind his bangs. "So..." he mumbled, watching the fish in the water.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked over to her, his royal blue eyes hiding behind his bangs. "So..." he mumbled, watching the fish in the water.



Jaycee: she smiled and looked down. "is Marcus okay?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I never used to get like this. I'm sorry."



Dawn: "Stop it. I love you exactly how you are. A lot changed. It's okay." She sat on his lap and kissed him.

OOC: what if Jaycee and Ciel were near them and something happens?


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she smiled and looked down. "is Marcus okay?"



Ciel: "Yeah. I don't think Lynn would ever let anyone die like that."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Dawn: "Stop it. I love you exactly how you are. A lot changed. It's okay." She sat on his lap and kissed him.
> 
> OOC: what if Jaycee and Ciel were near them and something happens?



Ooc: OOOOOOOOOOHH. Me gusta. XP


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: he woke up. He smiled. Lynn never left his side. He slowly leaned over, groaning quietly in pain, and kissed her forehead.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Stop it. I love you exactly how you are. A lot changed. It's okay." She sat on his lap and kissed him.
> 
> OOC: what if Jaycee and Ciel were near them and something happens?





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Yeah. I don't think Lynn would ever let anyone die like that."



Jordan: He kissed her. "I love you."

Jaycee: "that's good, I'm glad he's okay."

OOC: like by Jordan and Dawn, so she would see him?


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He kissed her. "I love you."
> 
> Jaycee: "that's good, I'm glad he's okay."
> 
> OOC: like by Jordan and Dawn, so she would see him?



OOC: Like Jaycee sees them kissing.

Dawn: "I love you too." She kissed him again.


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: "So what is your oh-so-fabulous evil plan?"

Griffin: "I want to help you. We can make all of the pain go away."

Ember: "Are you talking about erasing my mind?"

Griffin: "Oh no, that's much too simple. I would much rather help you become a new person."

Ember: "Nice try, but you're going downhill. Explaining to me your evil plan isn't going to make anything better."

Griffin: "i can make you someone your mother will be proud of."

Ember: Ember stopped at the sound of that one sentence.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Like Jaycee sees them kissing.
> 
> Dawn: "I love you too." She kissed him again.



Jordan: he kissed her again pulling her closer. 

Jaycee: she stood up "I need to bring Jordan his stuff today. I don't want it in my room any longer."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her again pulling her closer.
> 
> Jaycee: she stood up "I need to bring Jordan his stuff today. I don't want it in my room any longer."



Dawn: she giggled and wrapped her arms around him.


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: "How?" she asked. Then her face paled when she saw Kenzie. 

Kenzie: "MMMMMMMPH!" she exclaimed. Her eyes were starting to grow heavy.

Griffin: "Sounds like someone's about to wake up. If you come with me, I can give you something to make you a family favorite."

Ember: "What do I have to do?"

Griffin: "You have to make a choice."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Okay. Make sure you show that idiot he made a mistake." He said to her.

Ooc: Ooohhh...dis gon' get gooooood...


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Okay. Make sure you show that idiot he made a mistake." He said to her.
> 
> Ooc: Ooohhh...dis gon' get gooooood...



OOC: Dani.... You make me laugh.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she giggled and wrapped her arms around him.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Okay. Make sure you show that idiot he made a mistake." He said to her.
> 
> Ooc: Ooohhh...dis gon' get gooooood...



Jaycee: She nodded. She caught herself wishing he would come with her, she walked away.

Jordan: "I swear I think you might be perfect."

Jaycee: she turned hearing the familiar voice. She walked around the tree seeing them. "Jordan! You have a serious problem! What is wrong with you!?"

Jordan: his eyes went wide "Jaycee I-"


----------



## danibryan819

Ooc: *bow* Thank you very much! It's mah job, I suppose.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He followed her and saw Jordan. "Is this him?" his eyes narrowed.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: She nodded. She caught herself wishing he would come with her, she walked away.
> 
> Jordan: "I swear I think you might be perfect."
> 
> Jaycee: she turned hearing the familiar voice. She walked around the tree seeing them. "Jordan! You have a serious problem! What is wrong with you!?"
> 
> Jordan: his eyes went wide "Jaycee I-"



Dawn: she jumped back, hitting her back on another tree. She clenched her teeth and fists in pain. "J-Jaycee? My god." She fainted because of the shock and the pain in her back.


----------



## The Villianess

Kenzie: Kenzie woke up strapped to a hospital bed. When people spoke, she couldn't understand a word they were saying.

Doctors: Mumbling their concerns, they helped Kenzie stand back on her own two feet. They walked away.

*Meanwhile...*

Ember: "I'll join you."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He followed her and saw Jordan. "Is this him?" his eyes narrowed.





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she jumped back, hitting her back on another tree. She clenched her teeth and fists in pain. "J-Jaycee? My god." She fainted because of the shock and the pain in her back.



Jaycee: She didn't answer Ciel, she knew he'd figure it out "Jordan I can't believe you! I'm glad I'm so easy to get over. Well you know what? Two can play at that game. You aren't so hard to get over either!" She turned and pressed her lips against Ciel's.

Jordan: he watched holding Dawn. His stomach dropped when she kissed Ciel.


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: Dani, I PM'd you. 

Ember: Suddenly, she felt dizzy. Her head throbbed.

Griffin: He quickly shook her hand and gave his cousin a hug. He felt terrific.


----------



## Doodle98

Dawn: blood trickled from her mouth as she laid on Jordan's lap.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: She didn't answer Ciel, she knew he'd figure it out "Jordan I can't believe you! I'm glad I'm so easy to get over. Well you know what? Two can play at that game. You aren't so hard to get over either!" She turned and pressed her lips against Ciel's.
> 
> Jordan: he watched holding Dawn. His stomach dropped when she kissed Ciel.



Ooc: I replied. >^.^<

Ciel: Shock went through him from the kiss. He knew from her words he was just a pawn in her game, but he let it pass.


----------



## The Villianess

Kenzie: Kenzie let out a scream of terror when she saw Ember strapped to a similar hospital bed, not moving. She reached her hand out to touch her, but didn't. She was forced back by some doctors.

Kenzie's Mother (Sue): Sue ran over to her daughter, as she was visiting the hospital that day. She wrapped her arms around Kenzie's shoulders, keeping her back as the doctors examined Ember. Sue kissed her daughter's face a few times over, crying quietly.

Kenzie: "Who are you?" she asked. 

Sue: Sue whispered, "Let's go home."

Kenzie: "I don't understand. No one is signing. I can't understand you!"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: blood trickled from her mouth as she laid on Jordan's lap.





danibryan819 said:


> Ooc: I replied. >^.^<
> 
> Ciel: Shock went through him from the kiss. He knew from her words he was just a pawn in her game, but he let it pass.



Jordan: "Jaycee come on."

Jaycee: "don't 'come on' me! I want my stuff back! I thought when I brought yours over we could talk but I don't want to any more. Just leave my stuff outside of your door and I'll put yours there!" She grabbed Ciel's hand and stormed off.


----------



## Doodle98

Dawn: she slowly opened her eyes and moaned. "W-what happened? Where's Jaycee? Oh, this is all my fault."


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: Ember fell over. She said, "I feel-"

Griffin: Griffin sat down. He replied, "Slightly lightheaded."

Ember: "Yes, but how-"

Griffin: "Common sense."

Ember: "I'm dying."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He stopped Jaycee and turned her to face him. "You did a good job, Jaycee..."


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: Ember sighed one last time. She said, "I think I might miss Chemical Alley. It's really pretty."

Griffin: Griffin lay down in the grass. He said, "I will be right there when you wake up. Just let go."

Ember: She closed her eyes. The last thing she saw was the sun. 

Griffin: He watched her sleep. Then he quickly gathered his supplies before going to sleep himself.

Kenzie: Ember was moving. "She's waking up! Ember Forest!"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she slowly opened her eyes and moaned. "W-what happened? Where's Jaycee? Oh, this is all my fault."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He stopped Jaycee and turned her to face him. "You did a good job, Jaycee..."



Jordan: "come on, I want to go home" he picked her up.

Jaycee: She looked up at him. She let go of his hand, she was crying.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "come on, I want to go home" he picked her up.
> 
> Jaycee: She looked up at him. She let go of his hand, she was crying.



Dawn: "Okay." She said quietly. She wrapped her arms around his neck and shoulder and rested her chin on his shoulder. "I'm so sorry. I'm so, so sorry." Tears ran down her face.


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: Ember woke up strapped to a hospital bed. Doctors surrounded her, poking her with needles. One of them tried to get her to go back to sleep. She untied herself, then got off the hospital bed with the doctors running around. She ran over to Kenzie who was standing with her mother. The hospital was a stuffy place, not at all like the place Chemical Alley, where she at last made her deal with Griffin. She had nightmares, kicking into the daydreams she had of her mother. 

Kenzie: "No one signs here. I'm so glad that you're okay. Come with me to meet my mother. We can take you home with us if you want. No more schizophrenic nightmares. No more disturbing imagry. You're my friend."

Ember: "I have to go somewhere else first." she spoke as she signed. "Somewhere very important."

Kenzie: Kenzie hugged her friend tightly. "I just want you to stay with us. Please come home."

Ember: "I have to wait for Griffin to wake up, he's my cousin."

Kenzie: "He is?"

Ember: "Blood related."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay." She said quietly. She wrapped her arms around his neck and shoulder and rested her chin on his shoulder. "I'm so sorry. I'm so, so sorry." Tears ran down her face.



Jordan: his eyes filled with tears. He wiped them away quickly with the back of his hand.


----------



## The Villianess

Kenzie: "I'll miss you."

Sue: "Let's go now."

Kenzie: "Who are you?"

Sue: "Don't you know?"

Kenzie: "I don't."

Sue. "I'm your mother, Kenzie."

Kenzie: "You're my-"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: his eyes filled with tears. He wiped them away quickly with the back of his hand.



Dawn: "Please. Please don't cry." She kissed his cheek. "I love you and Jaycee doesn't matter anymore. We should've gone home. It's my fault. Please don't cry, Jordan."


----------



## The Villianess

Kenzie: Was this woman really her mother?

Ember: "Are you going to go with her?"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Don't cry..." he looked to her and hugged her in a comforting way.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Please. Please don't cry." She kissed his cheek. "I love you and Jaycee doesn't matter anymore. We should've gone home. It's my fault. Please don't cry, Jordan."



Jordan: it hurt him that she said Jaycee didn't matter. She did in his mind. Just because they weren't dating anymore didn't change the fact that he cared so much for her. He didn't say anything. The tears had stopped and he was afraid that if he spoke they would start again. He got to his apartment and opened the door. 

Caroline: "Jordan, what-" she knew something happened.

Jordan: he lay Dawn on the couch before locking himself in his room. He sat in the corner.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: it hurt him that she said Jaycee didn't matter. She did in his mind. Just because they weren't dating anymore didn't change the fact that he cared so much for her. He didn't say anything. The tears had stopped and he was afraid that if he spoke they would start again. He got to his apartment and opened the door.
> 
> Caroline: "Jordan, what-" she knew something happened.
> 
> Jordan: he lay Dawn on the couch before locking himself in his room. He sat in the corner.



Dawn: "We kissed and Jaycee saw. She kissed a guy she was with as payback. It was a shock for him. I feel horrible, Miss Caroline."


----------



## The Villianess

Kenzie: Kenzie left with her mother.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Don't cry..." he looked to her and hugged her in a comforting way.





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "We kissed and Jaycee saw. She kissed a guy she was with as payback. It was a shock for him. I feel horrible, Miss Caroline."



Jaycee: She hugged him and cried into his chest "I'm sorry I kissed you. He makes me so mad! The thing he said to her about how 'he thinks she might be perfect' he used to tell me that. I thought I was special."

Caroline: her face filled with sadness "oh" she said "it's not your fault" she whispered.

Jordan: he held his face in his hands. He felt sick, his stomach was tied in knots.


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: Ember waited until Griffin woke up. She helped him off of the hospital bed and then they left without any of the doctors noticing. 

Griffin: He lead her out of town. The streets were dimly light and there was no one around to see them.

Ember: This is shady.

Griffin: Well be fine.

Ember: Ember didnt argue as he opened up a sewer grate and lowered himself into it, pulling her inside with him. She was disgusted by the smell, but followed him through the sludge. 

Griffin: Were almost there, just a little longer. he said. They moved forward.

Ember: Ember felt sick, but followed him nonetheless. She replied, Good to hear.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: She hugged him and cried into his chest "I'm sorry I kissed you. He makes me so mad! The thing he said to her about how 'he thinks she might be perfect' he used to tell me that. I thought I was special."
> 
> Caroline: her face filled with sadness "oh" she said "it's not your fault" she whispered.
> 
> Jordan: he held his face in his hands. He felt sick, his stomach was tied in knots.



Dawn: "It is though. I told him to sit down for a minute so he could rest his arms and we could watch the sunrise. We talked, which led to a bit of kissing. Nothing bad, I promise. Jaycee happened to be walking by. I jumped and hit my back and passed out, so I don't know what went on between them other than her kissing some guy. I feel horrible, Miss Caroline."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "It is though. I told him to sit down for a minute so he could rest his arms and we could watch the sunrise. We talked, which led to a bit of kissing. Nothing bad, I promise. Jaycee happened to be walking by. I jumped and hit my back and passed out, so I don't know what went on between them other than her kissing some guy. I feel horrible, Miss Caroline."



Caroline: she sat next to her. She wished this hadn't happened. But she knew that something would happen with Jaycee eventually. They wouldn't be able to just avoid each other. She hoped Jordan was okay, but she knew that right now he just needed to be left alone.

Jordan: he moved to his bed lying on his stomach on top of his covers.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: She hugged him and cried into his chest "I'm sorry I kissed you. He makes me so mad! The thing he said to her about how 'he thinks she might be perfect' he used to tell me that. I thought I was special."
> 
> Caroline: her face filled with sadness "oh" she said "it's not your fault" she whispered.
> 
> Jordan: he held his face in his hands. He felt sick, his stomach was tied in knots.



Ciel: "You are special. If he thinks that girl is perfect, he's blind. You don't need to apologize. It was just to make him mad, right?" he let her cry.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "You are special. If he thinks that girl is perfect, he's blind. You don't need to apologize. It was just to make him mad, right?" he let her cry.



Jaycee: "I don't know" she said between crying "I really don't. He's making me crazy! I wish I could just never see him again but that's not really an option."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "I don't know" she said between crying "I really don't. He's making me crazy! I wish I could just never see him again but that's not really an option."



Ciel: "You'll have to move past him. It will be hard, but you will eventually." he frowned slightly, hugging her tighter. "Everything gets better."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she sat next to her. She wished this hadn't happened. But she knew that something would happen with Jaycee eventually. They wouldn't be able to just avoid each other. She hoped Jordan was okay, but she knew that right now he just needed to be left alone.
> 
> Jordan: he moved to his bed lying on his stomach on top of his covers.



Dawn: she went to hug her but it stretched her skin slightly and she squeaked in pain, putting her arms back down. "I'm sorry. I'm such a burden on both of you."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "You'll have to move past him. It will be hard, but you will eventually." he frowned slightly, hugging her tighter. "Everything gets better."





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she went to hug her but it stretched her skin slightly and she squeaked in pain, putting her arms back down. "I'm sorry. I'm such a burden on both of you."



Jaycee: she held onto him still crying. She didn't care who saw. 

Caroline: "oh, be careful" she said when she tried to hug her. "please don't think of yourself as a burden. That isn't what you are."

Karen: she sat on the other side of Dawn.

Jordan: He went through his room gathering Jaycee's things. He had filled a box with an iPod, some books, a jacket, a dvd, and a few pieces of jewelry, he closed it. He quickly opened the door slid the box out and quickly re-closed the door locking it.

Caroline: She walked over to the box a note on top said 'put this outside the door' she sighed but did as the note said.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she held onto him still crying. She didn't care who saw.
> 
> Caroline: "oh, be careful" she said when she tried to hug her. "please don't think of yourself as a burden. That isn't what you are."
> 
> Karen: she sat on the other side of Dawn.
> 
> Jordan: He went through his room gathering Jaycee's things. He had filled a box with an iPod, some books, a jacket, a dvd, and a few pieces of jewelry, he closed it. He quickly opened the door slid the box out and quickly re-closed the door locking it.
> 
> Caroline: She walked over to the box a note on top said 'put this outside the door' she sighed but did as the note said.



Dawn: "Jaycee's things." she said quietly. She wasn't going to argue about being a burden, she knew that she was, and she knew that's what Jordan, Caroline, and even Karen thought of her. She looked at Karen. "I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Jaycee's things." she said quietly. She wasn't going to argue about being a burden, she knew that she was, and she knew that's what Jordan, Caroline, and even Karen thought of her. She looked at Karen. "I'm sorry."



Karen: "it's okay. You don't have to apologize to me" she whispered. 

Caroline: she nodded, she got a glass of water and sat at the table.

Jordan: he buried his face in his pillow. He kicked his shoes off.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He rested his head atop hers and comforted her.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He rested his head atop hers and comforted her.



Jaycee: after a while she pulled away slightly and wiped away her tears, "I don't know why you're being so nice to me. But thank you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "it's okay. You don't have to apologize to me" she whispered.
> 
> Caroline: she nodded, she got a glass of water and sat at the table.
> 
> Jordan: he buried his face in his pillow. He kicked his shoes off.



Dawn: "Do you think he'll ever forgive me, Karen?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Do you think he'll ever forgive me, Karen?"



Karen: "yes, he loves you."

Jordan: he rolled over staring at the ceiling.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "yes, he loves you."
> 
> Jordan: he rolled over staring at the ceiling.



Dawn: "I think he still has feelings for Jaycee, Karen." She said this very quietly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I think he still has feelings for Jaycee, Karen." She said this very quietly.



Karen: "I don't know. They were together for a long time. Seeing her kiss someone else was probably just weird for him. It's probably the same for Jaycee when she saw Jordan kissing you."

Jordan: he looked at the ceiling. He heard his phone go off, someone was calling him but he didn't even care enough to look at the number. He took it out of his pocket and threw it across the room into a pile of clothes.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: after a while she pulled away slightly and wiped away her tears, "I don't know why you're being so nice to me. But thank you."



Ciel: "You just...you make me care about people more."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "You just...you make me care about people more."



Jaycee: She smiled slightly "really?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "I don't know. They were together for a long time. Seeing her kiss someone else was probably just weird for him. It's probably the same for Jaycee when she saw Jordan kissing you."
> 
> Jordan: he looked at the ceiling. He heard his phone go off, someone was calling him but he didn't even care enough to look at the number. He took it out of his pocket and threw it across the room into a pile of clothes.



Dawn: "I don't know anymore. It's so confusing."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: She smiled slightly "really?"



Ciel: He blushed. "Yeah. You do."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I don't know anymore. It's so confusing."



Karen: "he's just upset. Give him some time and then you can talk to him."

Jordan: his phone beeped. He had a voicemail. He ignored it leaving the phone where it was. He didn't leave his bed.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He blushed. "Yeah. You do."



Jaycee: she smiled a little more. "I really do want to get his stuff out of my house" she said avoiding using Jordan's name "will you come with me?" she asked looking down.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she smiled a little more. "I really do want to get his stuff out of my house" she said avoiding using Jordan's name "will you come with me?" she asked looking down.



Ciel: "Yeah. No problem." he nodded.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Yeah. No problem." he nodded.



Jaycee: "thank you" she walked with him back to her house and grabbed the box. She started the walk to Jordan's.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "he's just upset. Give him some time and then you can talk to him."
> 
> Jordan: his phone beeped. He had a voicemail. He ignored it leaving the phone where it was. He didn't leave his bed.



Dawn: "O-okay." She said quietly.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "thank you" she walked with him back to her house and grabbed the box. She started the walk to Jordan's.



Ciel: Once both of them reached his house, he looked to her and knocked on the door for her.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: Once both of them reached his house, he looked to her and knocked on the door for her.



Dawn: she heard a knock on the door. "I got it." She walked over and opened the door. She paled. "Jaycee. I-I'm so sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "O-okay." She said quietly.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: Once both of them reached his house, he looked to her and knocked on the door for her.



Jaycee: She grabbed the box of her things "come on, I don't want to see him" she said walking away quickly. 

Caroline: she heard the knock and stood up to answer the door. 

Jordan: he sat up. He heard the knock, but knew he was not coming out yet.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she heard a knock on the door. "I got it." She walked over and opened the door. She paled. "Jaycee. I-I'm so sorry."



Jaycee: she turned around and looked at her "I really don't want your apologies."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she turned around and looked at her "I really don't want your apologizes."



Dawn: "I know. If anything I deserved to be slapped. So go ahead. Jordan's really hurting right now. He really does care about you. It's just-a lot happened when we were gone, more than most would understand. I never meant to take him from you, he didn't know you existed. I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I know. If anything I deserved to be slapped. So go ahead. Jordan's really hurting right now. He really does care about you. It's just-a lot happened when we were gone, more than most would understand. I never meant to take him from you, he didn't know you existed. I'm sorry."



Jaycee: "if you think you're helping you're wrong. Do you think it makes me feel better to know that the boy I invested two years of my life with didn't know I existed? I don't hurt people. I won't hit you, I won't hit Jordan. Don't act like that will make everything better. I hope Jordan's hurting. He should feel bad. He clearly doesn't care about me very much."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "if you think you're helping you're wrong. Do you think it makes me feel better to know that the boy I invested two years of my life with didn't know I existed? I don't hurt people. I won't hit you, I won't hit Jordan. Don't act like that will make everything better. I hope Jordan's hurting. He should feel bad. He clearly doesn't care about me very much."



Dawn: "I-I-" her eyes filled with tears.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I-I-" her eyes filled with tears.



Jaycee: her eyes copied Dawn's as they filled with tears.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: her eyes copied Dawn's as they filled with tears.



Dawn: she hugged her. "I'm so sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she hugged her. "I'm so sorry."



Jaycee: She didn't hug her back. She kept her arms at her sides. "he broke my heart. I thought he loved me."

Jordan: he looked at the wall. He didn't plan on ever coming out of this room.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He stood back, hands in his pockets.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: She didn't hug her back. She kept her arms at her sides. "he broke my heart. I thought he loved me."
> 
> Jordan: he looked at the wall. He didn't plan on ever coming out of this room.



Dawn: "He broke my heart too, but then he came back. I understand how you-oh, god, there I go." she passed out, falling on her stomach. Her bandages had fallen off and the large gaping wound in her back was very visible.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "He broke my heart too, but then he came back. I understand how you-oh, god, there I go." she passed out, falling on her stomach. Her bandages had fallen off and the large gaping wound in her back was very visible.



Jaycee: she gasped. She hadn't even noticed the bandages before. She knelt beside her "what happened?!"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "She got shot, by the looks of it." he mumbled.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "She got shot, by the looks of it." he mumbled.



Jaycee: her eyes widened "what!? Miss Wilson!" she called.

Caroline: she heard her and went out. She pulled Dawn into her arms and lay her back on the couch. "she was shot Jaycee. Last night." 

Jaycee: "oh, I didn't know."

Jordan: he heard them. He hoped they wouldn't try and get him out.


----------



## Doodle98

Dawn: she moaned and tears ran down her face.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she moaned and tears ran down her face.



Jaycee: she glanced over at Jordan's door. She knew he was in there. She felt tears burn her eyes. "I'm-I'm going to go" she said leaving.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she glanced over at Jordan's door. She knew he was in there. She felt tears burn her eyes. "I'm-I'm going to go" she said leaving.



Dawn: "Please stay." She said quietly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Please stay." She said quietly.



Jaycee: she barely heard her, she stopped but didn't turn around "why?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she barely heard her, she stopped but didn't turn around "why?"



Dawn: "Because you're nice. I'd like to talk to you. I like you."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: 'Well she probably doesn't like you...' he thought to himself.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Because you're nice. I'd like to talk to you. I like you."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: 'Well she probably doesn't like you...' he thought to himself.



Jaycee: her back was still to her. A tear ran down her face but she didn't wipe it so that Dawn wouldn't know. "thank you. But Dawn, I just-I just don't know how we could be friends."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: her back was still to her. A tear ran down her face but she didn't wipe it so that Dawn wouldn't know. "thank you. But Dawn, I just-I just don't know how we could be friends."



Dawn: she slowly stood and walked over, stumbling a few times. "Look, I feel horrible about this. I don't know what to say or do to make you know that. But when you were still with Jordan you were one of the kindest, sweetest girls I have ever met. You were so nice to me. And I ruined that. I'm sorry. But you are still so very kind. You didn't deserve what he did to you. I honestly don't know what else to say. I'd like to spend time with you though, just us, no Jordan. I have never had real friends, and I'd be so very thankful for just one."


----------



## The Villianess

Griffin: Griffin opened a door in the sewage system that lead to a room filled with other people. Many of them were wearing jet black suits made for fighting. He hollered, "I'm back!"


----------



## The Villianess

Ember & Griffin: Ember watched Griffin said, "Everyone, this is Ember. She is my cousin."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she slowly stood and walked over, stumbling a few times. "Look, I feel horrible about this. I don't know what to say or do to make you know that. But when you were still with Jordan you were one of the kindest, sweetest girls I have ever met. You were so nice to me. And I ruined that. I'm sorry. But you are still so very kind. You didn't deserve what he did to you. I honestly don't know what else to say. I'd like to spend time with you though, just us, no Jordan. I have never had real friends, and I'd be so very thankful for just one."



Jaycee: she stayed looking straight ahead. "thank you" she said to the compliments her heart went out to her when she said she never had a friend "I guess we could maybe hang out. I can try at least."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she stayed looking straight ahead. "thank you" she said to the compliments her heart went out to her when she said she never had a friend "I guess we could maybe hang out. I can try at least."



Dawn: "I'd like that, thank you." She clutched the wall, steadying herself.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'd like that, thank you." She clutched the wall, steadying herself.



Jaycee: "I think you should sit down" she said wrapping an arm under hers trying to steady her.

Caroline: she had taken stuff out of the fridge and had made sandwiches for Dawn, Karen, herself, and Jordan. She knocked on Jordan's door. 

Jordan: he stared at the door but didn't answer it. He didn't move. 

Caroline: she tried the handle. Locked. "Jordan, honey, I made you lunch."

Jordan: "I'm not hungry."

Caroline: "you've got to be."

Jordan: "I don't want to eat."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "I think you should sit down" she said wrapping an arm under hers trying to steady her.
> 
> Caroline: she had taken stuff out of the fridge and had made sandwiches for Dawn, Karen, herself, and Jordan. She knocked on Jordan's door.
> 
> Jordan: he stared at the door but didn't answer it. He didn't move.
> 
> Caroline: she tried the handle. Locked. "Jordan, honey, I made you lunch."
> 
> Jordan: "I'm not hungry."
> 
> Caroline: "you've got to be."
> 
> Jordan: "I don't want to eat."



Dawn: she winced and sat down. "Thank you. That's the last time I go into an alley at night." She smiled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she winced and sat down. "Thank you. That's the last time I go into an alley at night." She smiled.



Jaycee: she smiled slightly "that's probably a good idea" she watched Caroline.

Caroline: "Jordan, please. You need to eat. You can eat in there, just open the door."

Jordan: "no, mom. I'm not opening the door. Please just leave me alone."

Caroline: she sighed "Jordan you can't stay in there forever."

Jordan: "why not?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she smiled slightly "that's probably a good idea" she watched Caroline.
> 
> Caroline: "Jordan, please. You need to eat. You can eat in there, just open the door."
> 
> Jordan: "no, mom. I'm not opening the door. Please just leave me alone."
> 
> Caroline: she sighed "Jordan you can't stay in there forever."
> 
> Jordan: "why not?"



Dawn: "One sec." She walked to the door. "Jordan, you said I had to eat when I locked myself in the closet, so you have to eat now." She sat back down and sighed. "He is really upset. I know he should be though, and I should too."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "One sec." She walked to the door. "Jordan, you said I had to eat when I locked myself in the closet, so you have to eat now." She sat back down and sighed. "He is really upset. I know he should be though, and I should too."



Jordan: "I'm not opening this door Dawn."

Caroline: she sighed and set his food on the counter. "Jaycee, do you want anything?" she handed their food to Dawn and Karen. 

Jaycee: "no, thank you" she looked to Dawn "what do you mean? you should what?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I'm not opening this door Dawn."
> 
> Caroline: she sighed and set his food on the counter. "Jaycee, do you want anything?" she handed their food to Dawn and Karen.
> 
> Jaycee: "no, thank you" she looked to Dawn "what do you mean? you should what?"



Dawn: "I should be upset with myself, and I am. Hey, watch this." She stood and slammed her shoulder into the door, opening it. "Eat." She told him, putting the plate on his bed, ignoring the pain in her shoulder. She then walked back and told Jaycee about Chemical Alley and her being a death.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Everybody's talking about Chemical Alley aren't they?" he muttered under his breath.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Everybody's talking about Chemical Alley aren't they?" he muttered under his breath.



Dawn: "It was my only home, it's all I know."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I should be upset with myself, and I am. Hey, watch this." She stood and slammed her shoulder into the door, opening it. "Eat." She told him, putting the plate on his bed, ignoring the pain in her shoulder. She then walked back and told Jaycee about Chemical Alley and her being a death.



Jordan: he jumped as the door flew open. He stood up and closed the door again. "you cannot make me eat" he moved the plate to his dresser and lay back down on his bed. He knew he was being a baby but he didn't care. It drove him crazy that Jaycee was still out there. That Dawn and her were becoming friends. His phone beeped reminding him he had a voicemail. He groaned ignoring it.

Jaycee: she listened "oh, that's really scary."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he jumped as the door flew open. He stood up and closed the door again. "you cannot make me eat" he moved the plate to his dresser and lay back down on his bed. He knew he was being a baby but he didn't care. It drove him crazy that Jaycee was still out there. That Dawn and her were becoming friends. His phone beeped reminding him he had a voicemail. He groaned ignoring it.
> 
> Jaycee: she listened "oh, that's really scary."



Dawn: "Not really, actually, that's my life."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Everybody's talking about Chemical Alley aren't they?" he muttered under his breath.





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "It was my only home, it's all I know."



Jaycee: "oh yeah, this is Ciel. He's Lynn's brother. I think she was in Chemical Alley too."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Not really, actually, that's my life."



Jaycee: she smiled slightly. "that makes sense. Jordan probably isn't coming out because I'm here."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she smiled slightly. "that makes sense. Jordan probably isn't coming out because I'm here."



Dawn: "I remember Lynn. She was always with Marcus, who carried her around and snuggled with her a lot. And no, he is just upset. I'll talk to him later."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I remember Lynn. She was always with Marcus, who carried her around and snuggled with her a lot. And no, he is just upset. I'll talk to him later."



Jaycee: She nodded "okay. Yeah, I met Marcus and Lynn last night. Marcus was shot but he's okay. Lynn's ring is really pretty."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: She nodded "okay. Yeah, I met Marcus and Lynn last night. Marcus was shot but he's okay. Lynn's ring is really pretty."



Dawn: her eyes widened. "I didn't know he was shot! And what ring?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: her eyes widened. "I didn't know he was shot! And what ring?"



Jaycee: she nodded "yeah, but don't worry. He's going to be okay. And I thought you knew. I'm assuming it's an engagement ring. Left hand, second finger, diamond. Marcus and Lynn are getting married."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she nodded "yeah, but don't worry. He's going to be okay. And I thought you knew. I'm assuming it's an engagement ring. Left hand, second finger, diamond. Marcus and Lynn are getting married."



Dawn: "So that means they're saying they're going to be together forever, having a party, and are able to sleep in a bed together, right? That's married? I'm trying to learn."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "So that means they're saying they're going to be together forever, having a party, and are able to sleep in a bed together, right? That's married? I'm trying to learn."



Jaycee: she nodded. "yeah, that's about right."

Jordan: he couldn't make out what they were saying, but he could hear their voices. He put his headphones in turning his music up loud.

OOC: I'm loving this description of marriage.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she nodded. "yeah, that's about right."
> 
> Jordan: he couldn't make out what they were saying, but he could hear their voices. He put his headphones in turning his music up loud.
> 
> OOC: I'm loving this description of marriage.



OOC: thank you 

Dawn: "Okay. Just a warning, I'm like clueless here."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: thank you
> 
> Dawn: "Okay. Just a warning, I'm like clueless here."



Jaycee: "that's okay. It's understandable."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "that's okay. It's understandable."



Dawn: she smiled. "I was scared of a car."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. "I was scared of a car."



Jaycee: "I don't think that's weird. I mean if you've never seen one before."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "I don't think that's weird. I mean if you've never seen one before."



Dawn: "I thought it was an animal."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I thought it was an animal."



Jaycee: she smiled "you're learning."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she smiled "you're learning."



Dawn: "Yeah, I guess. But I thought it was trying to eat me. You have to admit that's sad."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Yeah, I guess. But I thought it was trying to eat me. You have to admit that's sad."



Jaycee: she smiled shaking her head "okay. I guess that's a little...but do you still think it's going to eat you?".


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she smiled shaking her head "okay. I guess that's a little...but do you still think it's going to eat you?".



Dawn: "Not really, it's still scary though."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Not really, it's still scary though."



Jaycee: She smiled "well see. You're getting used to it. One thing at a time."

Jordan: he rolled over on his side. He hadn't so much as touched his food.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: She smiled "well see. You're getting used to it. One thing at a time."
> 
> Jordan: he rolled over on his side. He hadn't so much as touched his food.



Dawn: "Yeah, busses are scarier though because they don't have seat belts. You know Jordan's three weird friends? I threatened them." She sighed.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Yeah, busses are scarier though because they don't have seat belts. You know Jordan's three weird friends? I threatened them." She sighed.



Jaycee: "who? Oh, Nathan, David, and Eli? You threatened them?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "who? Oh, Nathan, David, and Eli? You threatened them?"



Dawn: "I'm awkward. I apologized and they didn't seem to care about it, but I still felt bad. I thought they wanted to hurt him."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm awkward. I apologized and they didn't seem to care about it, but I still felt bad. I thought they wanted to hurt him."



Jaycee: "oh, well I'm sure they're fine. They've all been through their own struggles. They probably understand. They can be kind of a lot to deal with. But once you get to know them they're harmless."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "oh, well I'm sure they're fine. They've all been through their own struggles. They probably understand. They can be kind of a lot to deal with. But once you get to know them they're harmless."



Dawn: "they eat like pigs."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "they eat like pigs."



Jaycee: "they're teenage guys."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "they're teenage guys."



Dawn: "What does that mean?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "What does that mean?"



Jaycee: "oh um, just that it's pretty normal for them to eat a lot. Especially guys like them who play a lot of sports."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "oh um, just that it's pretty normal for them to eat a lot. Especially guys like them who play a lot of sports."



Dawn: "Oh. They were going to teach me soccer today, but I don't think that's happening."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Oh. They were going to teach me soccer today, but I don't think that's happening."



Jaycee: "oh, there's a pretty big game today. But I guess he won't be playing if he doesn't come out of his room."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "oh, there's a pretty big game today. But I guess he won't be playing if he doesn't come out of his room."



Dawn: "I guess not." She sighed. "This is all my fault. I never meant to hurt either of you." She put her face in her hands.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I guess not." She sighed. "This is all my fault. I never meant to hurt either of you." She put her face in her hands.



Jaycee: she looked at her "I guess it's not really your fault." She couldn't really blame Dawn because Jordan fell in love with her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she looked at her "I guess it's not really your fault." She couldn't really blame Dawn because Jordan fell in love with her.



Dawn: "Yes it is. I-I died in chemical alley. But I came back. If I didn't Jordan would've been with Cloudy, who he'd probably dump to be with you. But I came back. I didn't want to, I mean, of corse it was nice to see him again, but he was with Cloudy and it broke my heart. So I understand how you feel, sorta. I'm so, so sorry, Jaycee. I never wanted to hurt anyone, and that's saying a lot considering I'm a death. But I have, and I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Yes it is. I-I died in chemical alley. But I came back. If I didn't Jordan would've been with Cloudy, who he'd probably dump to be with you. But I came back. I didn't want to, I mean, of corse it was nice to see him again, but he was with Cloudy and it broke my heart. So I understand how you feel, sorta. I'm so, so sorry, Jaycee. I never wanted to hurt anyone, and that's saying a lot considering I'm a death. But I have, and I'm sorry."



Jaycee: her eyes filled. How many girls had Jordan been with? "I don't really want to talk about that."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: her eyes filled. How many girls had Jordan been with? "I don't really want to talk about that."



Dawn: "P-please don't cry, I-I'm sorry. Um, d-do you play sports?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "P-please don't cry, I-I'm sorry. Um, d-do you play sports?"



Jaycee: she wiped her eyes "I'm sorry." she nodded "yeah, I play some."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she wiped her eyes "I'm sorry." she nodded "yeah, I play some."



Dawn: "Do you have trophies? They confuse me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Do you have trophies? They confuse me."



Jaycee: "yeah, I have some. Honestly the idea of them is kind of weird."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "yeah, I have some. Honestly the idea of them is kind of weird."



Dawn: "They're big metal things. I don't get it." She smiled slightly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "They're big metal things. I don't get it." She smiled slightly.



Jaycee: "they're just kind of something that's always been done."

Caroline: she walked into her room.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "they're just kind of something that's always been done."
> 
> Caroline: she walked into her room.



Dawn: "Oh, okay. What sorta stuff do you like to do? For fun?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Oh, okay. What sorta stuff do you like to do? For fun?"




Jaycee: "oh, I don't know. I like to dance, and read some. I watch a lot of movies when I have time."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "oh, I don't know. I like to dance, and read some. I watch a lot of movies when I have time."



Dawn: "I can't read a lot, only a few specific words. What's dancing and movies?"


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: Ember was led by Griffin down a tunnel. She looked around at the many people in their black jumpsuits, fighting each other with weapons she had never dreamed of. She walked faster.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I can't read a lot, only a few specific words. What's dancing and movies?"



Jaycee: she smiled "umm, movies are like tv, they showed you that right? They're usually a couple of hours long and they tell a story. Dancing is, well" she took her phone out and started a video of herself. It was a dramatic solo dance piece. She had been dancing forever. She was really good.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she smiled "umm, movies are like tv, they showed you that right? They're usually a couple of hours long and they tell a story. Dancing is, well" she took her phone out and started a video of herself. It was a dramatic solo dance piece. She had been dancing forever. She was really good.



Dawn: "Like this?" She got up and started moving her arms around awkwardly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Like this?" She got up and started moving her arms around awkwardly.



Jaycee: she smiled "yeah. Basically it's just moving to music.

Jordan: he closed his eyes, the music still playing loudly in ears.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she smiled "yeah. Basically it's just moving to music.
> 
> Jordan: he closed his eyes, the music still playing loudly in ears.



Dawn: she continued to dance then burst out laughing. "I probably look so stupid."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she continued to dance then burst out laughing. "I probably look so stupid."



Jaycee: she laughed "no, it not at all."

Jordan: he pulled his headphones out and listened for voices. He heard Jaycee laugh and put them back in. Why was she still in his house?


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she laughed "no, it not at all."
> 
> Jordan: he pulled his headphones out and listened for voices. He heard Jaycee laugh and put them back in. Why was she still in his house?



Dawn: she smiled. "Hey, do you want to go get pizza or something, just to get away from here? You too, Karen? I really want to try it."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. "Hey, do you want to go get pizza or something, just to get away from here? You too, Karen? I really want to try it."



Jaycee: she glanced over at Jordan's room "okay, yeah. There's this really good pizza place that's not too far from here."

Karen: she smiled "that sounds like a good idea" she felt kind of bad for Jordan. This had to be weird for him.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she glanced over at Jordan's room "okay, yeah. There's this really good pizza place that's not too far from here."
> 
> Karen: she smiled "that sounds like a good idea" she felt kind of bad for Jordan. This had to be weird for him.



Dawn: "Okay." She went and told Caroline they were going and that she promised to be careful. She then looked at Jordan's door and sighed before walking over to them. She wanted to get away so he didn't feel bad about Jaycee being in his house. She put his sweatshirt he gave her on. "Okay, let's go."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay." She went and told Caroline they were going and that she promised to be careful. She then looked at Jordan's door and sighed before walking over to them. She wanted to get away so he didn't feel bad about Jaycee being in his house. She put his sweatshirt he gave her on. "Okay, let's go."



Caroline: "okay, please, please be careful" she went out and handed Jaycee some money.

Jaycee: "no, it's okay Miss Wilson. I've got it."

Caroline: "please. It's fine." she didn't have a problem with Dawn and Karen going out with Jaycee. She trusted Jaycee completely.

Jaycee: she nodded. She looked over at Dawn. She tried not to let it bother her that she used to wear the sweatshirt she had on. She led them out the door.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "okay, please, please be careful" she went out and handed Jaycee some money.
> 
> Jaycee: "no, it's okay Miss Wilson. I've got it."
> 
> Caroline: "please. It's fine." she didn't have a problem with Dawn and Karen going out with Jaycee. She trusted Jaycee completely.
> 
> Jaycee: she nodded. She looked over at Dawn. She tried not to let it bother her that she used to wear the sweatshirt she had on. She led them out the door.



Dawn: "Do we walk?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Do we walk?"



Jaycee: she nodded "yeah, I walked here. So I don't have my car."

Jordan: he took his headphones out, he didn't hear any voices. He closer his eyes.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she nodded "yeah, I walked here. So I don't have my car."
> 
> Jordan: he took his headphones out, he didn't hear any voices. He closer his eyes.



Dawn: "Does everyone have a car? They're so scary."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Does everyone have a car? They're so scary."



Jaycee: "a lot of people have them, not everyone. They cost a lot of money." she started walking to the pizza place. 

Jordan: he felt himself dozing off.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "a lot of people have them, not everyone. They cost a lot of money." she started walking to the pizza place.
> 
> Jordan: he felt himself dozing off.



Dawn: "Do you have a job then?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Do you have a job then?"



Jaycee: "yeah, I work at a daycare taking care of kids, and during the summer I dance in a show at an amusement park. It's a place with different rides and things to do."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "yeah, I work at a daycare taking care of kids, and during the summer I dance in a show at an amusement park. It's a place with different rides and things to do."



Dawns: "That sounds fun. I don't know if I should get a job. I don't want to go to kindergarden."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawns: "That sounds fun. I don't know if I should get a job. I don't want to go to kindergarden."



Jaycee: she smiled "you wouldn't go to kindergarten."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she smiled "you wouldn't go to kindergarten."



Dawn: "You sure?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You sure?"



Jaycee: she nodded "yeah, what will probably happen is that they'll probably get someone special to help you learn, since you know somethings really well but not others yet." 

Jordan: he fell asleep. It felt normal having no one in his house besides him and his mom.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she nodded "yeah, what will probably happen is that they'll probably get someone special to help you learn, since you know somethings really well but not others yet."
> 
> Jordan: he fell asleep. It felt normal having no one in his house besides him and his mom.



Dawn: "Oh." She looked down. "I feel so stupid here, all the time. I'm trying to learn, but everyone has to explain things to me like I'm a child. I'm treated like a child." She clenched her fists and her lip quivered.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Oh." She looked down. "I feel so stupid here, all the time. I'm trying to learn, but everyone has to explain things to me like I'm a child. I'm treated like a child." She clenched her fists and her lip quivered.



Jaycee: "Dawn? Did I say something wrong? I'm sorry. I didn't mean to upset you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "Dawn? Did I say something wrong? I'm sorry. I didn't mean to upset you."



Dawn: "N-No, you said I'd need special help. I know I do, but I-" she sighed. "Special help. I need to learn. A lot. But I still know a lot, more on some subjects than anyone else. I'm not stupid, but everyone seems to think I am."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "N-No, you said I'd need special help. I know I do, but I-" she sighed. "Special help. I need to learn. A lot. But I still know a lot, more on some subjects than anyone else. I'm not stupid, but everyone seems to think I am."



Jaycee: "I don't think you're stupid. That's not what I meant" she felt bad. "I just meant that someone could teach you just the things you don't know yet, it would be a waste of time for someone to teach you everything since you do already know a lot."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "I don't think you're stupid. That's not what I meant" she felt bad. "I just meant that someone could teach you just the things you don't know yet, it would be a waste of time for someone to teach you everything since you do already know a lot."



Dawn: "No, I understand, it's fine. Is this the place?" She saw the pizzeria.


----------



## The Villianess

Griffin: "Coming?"

Ember: "Oh yes."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "No, I understand, it's fine. Is this the place?" She saw the pizzeria.



Jaycee: she nodded and walked in. She smiled at the worker and sat at a table.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she nodded and walked in. She smiled at the worker and sat at a table.



Dawn: when the worker looked at her she raised her eyebrow. "He is looking at me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: when the worker looked at her she raised her eyebrow. "He is looking at me."



Jaycee: "just say hi. He's friendly."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "just say hi. He's friendly."



Dawn: "H-hi." She said quietly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "H-hi." She said quietly.



Karen: "hi" she said quietly

Max: he walked over to them "hi Jaycee. I don't think I've met you guys. I'm Max. What can I get for you?"

Jaycee: "this is Karen and Dawn, they're new in town. What kind of pizza do you want?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "hi" she said quietly
> 
> Max: he walked over to them "hi Jaycee. I don't think I've met you guys. I'm Max. What can I get for you?"
> 
> Jaycee: "this is Karen and Dawn, they're new in town. What kind of pizza do you want?"



Dawn: "There are different kinds of pizza?" She asked, surprised.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "There are different kinds of pizza?" She asked, surprised.



Max: "oh yes, wait. Have you never had it before?" he assumed they might be from a different country. He knew what that was like, he had a heavy Australian accent.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Max: "oh yes, wait. Have you never had it before?" he assumed they might be from a different country. He knew what that was like, he had a heavy Australian accent.



Dawn: "Nope." She smiled. "You talk differently. It's kinda cute actually. Why do you do that?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Nope." She smiled. "You talk differently. It's kinda cute actually. Why do you do that?"



Max: "hmm, oh my accent, thank you. Well, I'm not really from here. But when I was 13 my family moved here for my dads job. For awhile I tried to get rid of it, to sound like the people here, because people made fun of me. But then I decided to keep it. It's part of who I am." He was a few years older than them.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Max: "hmm, oh my accent, thank you. Well, I'm not really from here. But when I was 13 my family moved here for my dads job. For awhile I tried to get rid of it, to sound like the people here, because people made fun of me. But then I decided to keep it. It's part of who I am." He was a few years older than them.



Dawn: "You're not from around here too? Chemical Alley didn't have people talking weird. Hm." She shrugged.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You're not from around here too? Chemical Alley didn't have people talking weird. Hm." She shrugged.



Max: "where? Oh, I'm sorry. I've got to get back to work. My boss is watching me. Why don't I just bring you a plain pizza, and then I'll bring you one of our specials."

OOC: I work at a pizza place so this is farmiliar lol.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Max: "where? Oh, I've sorry. I've got to get back to work. My boss is watching me. Why don't I just bring you a plain pizza, and then I'll bring you one of our specials."
> 
> OOC: I work at a pizza place so this is farmiliar lol.



Dawn: "O-okay. Thank you."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Well, thanks for leaving me behind..." he walked out and stood, trying to figure out where they went. He knew he wanted to talk to Jordan, but knew he wouldn't get the guts to walk out of his room.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: "Lynn? It's morning time." he kissed her forehead.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "Hmm?" she had a fever. "That's nice. You're getting better." she smiled, looking at his stomach.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Hmm?" she had a fever. "That's nice. You're getting better." she smiled, looking at his stomach.



Marcus: he felt her forehead. "Oh, my poor baby. I'm taking care of you. You do not get out of this bed today." He got up and went to make her breakfast. Pancakes, tea, and orange juice. He took a flower and put it in a little vase, then put it all on a tray. Marcus slowly and carefully carried it out to her. "Here you are, sweetheart."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "O-okay. Thank you."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Well, thanks for leaving me behind..." he walked out and stood, trying to figure out where they went. He knew he wanted to talk to Jordan, but knew he wouldn't get the guts to walk out of his room.



Max: he nodded and went back to work. 

Jaycee: she smiled.

Jordan: he woke up. His mom had slid a note under his door she had gone to work. He sighed. 

OOC: didn't mean to leave him behind Dani lol. If you want I can have Jordan come out.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he felt her forehead. "Oh, my poor baby. I'm taking care of you. You do not get out of this bed today." He got up and went to make her breakfast. Pancakes, tea, and orange juice. He took a flower and put it in a little vase, then put it all on a tray. Marcus slowly and carefully carried it out to her. "Here you are, sweetheart."



Lynn: "You're insane. But sweet." she set it to the side of her, sat up, and rubbed her eyes.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Max: he nodded and went back to work.
> 
> Jaycee: she smiled.
> 
> Jordan: he woke up. His mom had slid a note under his door she had gone to work. He sighed.
> 
> OOC: didn't mean to leave him behind Dani lol. If you want I can have Jordan come out.



Ooc: XD LOL. Kay.

Ciel: He found them and walked inside. "Jaycee?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "You're insane. But sweet." she set it to the side of her, sat up, and rubbed her eyes.



Marcus: "Guilty as charged, love. I mean, would a sane person have this hair?" He ran his fingers through his black, red, and blue dyed hair. "It was brown before. I think."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ooc: XD LOL. Kay.
> 
> Ciel: He found them and walked inside. "Jaycee?"



Jaycee: "oh yay, you found us. I'm so sorry. I just wanted to get out of there. I was about to text you."

Jordan: he knew he should eat but he just didn't feel hungry. He picked his phone up, the call was from a different area code. Confused he called his voicemail. After entering his password he heard "you have one unheard message" and then a woman's voice he didn't recognize "hi, um, Jordan? Um, you don't know me. But my name is Hannah, I'm um. I'm married to Jon" his heart dropped "I had no idea he had another son. He never told me, I knew he was divorced but...sorry, what he did to you was so wrong. I want to try and make things right. I want to meet you, and I want to give you a chance to meet your brother and sister. Well, half brother and sister. You should know them and they should know you. Anyways, please call me back. Thanks" he stared blankly, the phone still up to his ear, he didn't know what to think.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Guilty as charged, love. I mean, would a sane person have this hair?" He ran his fingers through his black, red, and blue dyed hair. "It was brown before. I think."



Lynn: She chuckled. "A sane person would. You'd look cute with brown hair, too." she looked to him.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "oh yay, you found us. I'm so sorry. I just wanted to get out of there. I was about to text you."
> 
> Jordan: he knew he should eat but he just didn't feel hungry. He picked his phone up, the call was from a different area code. Confused he called his voicemail. After entering his password he heard "you have one unheard message" and then a woman's voice he didn't recognize "hi, um, Jordan? Um, you don't know me. But my name is Hannah, I'm um. I'm married to Jon" his heart dropped "I had no idea he had another son. He never told me, I knew he was divorced but...sorry, what he did to you was so wrong. I want to try and make things right. I want to meet you, and I want to give you a chance to meet your brother and sister. Well, half brother and sister. You should know them and they should know you. Anyways, please call me back. Thanks" he stared blankly, the phone still up to his ear, he didn't know what to think.



Ciel: "Oh. Makes enough sense. You two were off so quick." he sat down.

Ooc: OMG I'M SO HAPPY THERE ISN'T EVEN AN EMOTICON FOR IT! *it would probably look like a really smushy ear-to-ear smiley...*


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Oh. Makes enough sense. You two were off so quick." he sat down.
> 
> Ooc: OMG I'M SO HAPPY THERE ISN'T EVEN AN EMOTICON FOR IT! *it would probably look like a really smushy ear-to-ear smiley...*



Jaycee: she smiled glad he wasn't mad "yeah, sorry."

OOC: lol, over Jordan?


----------



## Fairywings

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Oh. Makes enough sense. You two were off so quick." he sat down.
> 
> Ooc: OMG I'M SO HAPPY THERE ISN'T EVEN AN EMOTICON FOR IT! *it would probably look like a really smushy ear-to-ear smiley...*



OOC: What makes you so happy?


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She chuckled. "A sane person would. You'd look cute with brown hair, too." she looked to him.



Marcus: "Nah." He smiled. "Please eat for me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Jordan: he took his phone down from his ear and walked out of his room. The house was empty. He sent a text to Marina 'can I come over?' he didn't want to talk about it but he knew he should, he honestly didn't know if he would meet them or not. He also didn't want to be alone knowing that Dawn, Karen, and Jaycee were together, but he wouldn't pull Marina from her family and Alex again. He wouldn't be surprised if they all started to hate him.


----------



## danibryan819

Ooc: No, gurlly....I'm getting my room redone with a Black Butler and Starry Night theme. I'm bidding farewell to all of my money as we type.

Ciel: "Okay." he nodded. His hair looked like a dark blue under the lights.

Lynn: "Yep." she started to eat.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he took his phone down from his ear and walked out of his room. The house was empty. He sent a text to Marina 'can I come over?' he didn't want to talk about it but he knew he should, he honestly didn't know if he would meet them or not. He also didn't want to be alone knowing that Dawn, Karen, and Jaycee were together, but he wouldn't pull Marina from her family and Alex again. He wouldn't be surprised if they all started to hate him.



Marina: 'Of corse.' She told her parents he was coming.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ooc: No, gurlly....I'm getting my room redone with a Black Butler and Starry Night theme. I'm bidding farewell to all of my money as we type.
> 
> Ciel: "Okay." he nodded. His hair looked like a dark blue under the lights.
> 
> Lynn: "Yep." she started to eat.



Marcus: "Thank you, love."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ooc: No, gurlly....I'm getting my room redone with a Black Butler and Starry Night theme. I'm bidding farewell to all of my money as we type.
> 
> Ciel: "Okay." he nodded. His hair looked like a dark blue under the lights.
> 
> Lynn: "Yep." she started to eat.



OOC: okay, I was really confused lol. But that's really cool! 

Max: he carried there pizzas out holding them high over his head one on each hand "alright here you guys go. Enjoy." He passed out plates. One pizza had just sauce and cheese and the other was a supreme. 

Jaycee: "thank you" She said. She took a slice of the cheese pizza.


----------



## Fairywings

danibryan819 said:


> Ooc: No, gurlly....I'm getting my room redone with a Black Butler and Starry Night theme. I'm bidding farewell to all of my money as we type.
> 
> Ciel: "Okay." he nodded. His hair looked like a dark blue under the lights.
> 
> Lynn: "Yep." she started to eat.



OOC: Oh, cool


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> OOC: okay, I was really confused lol. But that's really cool!
> 
> Max: he carried there pizzas out holding them high over his head one on each hand "alright here you guys go. Enjoy." He passed out plates. One pizza had just sauce and cheese and the other was a supreme.
> 
> Jaycee: "thank you" She said. She took a slice of the cheese pizza.



Dawn: "T-thanks." She took a piece of what Jaycee had.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: 'Of corse.' She told her parents he was coming.



Jordan: he left a note on the door "at Marina's-J." he kept it simple so Dawn could read it. He didn't want them coming back to an empty house. He ignored that she broke her promise by leaving the house without him. He figured this didn't count. He drove to Marina's and rang the door bell. His thoughts were on whether or not he was going to call Hannah back.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he left a note on the door "at Marina's-J." he kept it simple so Dawn could read it. He didn't want them coming back to an empty house. He ignored that she broke her promise by leaving the house without him. He figured this didn't count. He drove to Marina's and rang the door bell. His thoughts were on whether or not he was going to call Hannah back.



Marina: she opened the door. "Hey. Is everything alright? You have that face that means something's wrong."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "T-thanks." She took a piece of what Jaycee had.



Karen: she took a piece and watched Jaycee as she took a bite.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she opened the door. "Hey. Is everything alright? You have that face that means something's wrong."



Jordan: he should have known she would know right away. "someone called me..."

OOC: posted before I finished...


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he should have known she would know right away.



Marina: "C'mon, we'll make hot chocolate and talk. Who called you?"

Dawn: she copied Jaycee and took a bite. "This is...this is good."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "C'mon, we'll make hot chocolate and talk. Who called you?"
> 
> Dawn: she copied Jaycee and took a bite. "This is...this is good."



Jordan: he nodded and walked inside "Jon's wife" he answered quietly.

Jaycee: "isn't it!"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded and walked inside "Jon's wife" he answered quietly.
> 
> Jaycee: "isn't it!"



Marina: "Oh dear." She made hot chocolate and gave him some. She then sat on the couch.

Dawn: "What is it?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Oh dear." She made hot chocolate and gave him some. She then sat on the couch.
> 
> Dawn: "What is it?"



Jordan: "thanks" he said quietly sitting next to her. He looked down at the cup, he didn't know why but he just still didn't want to put anything in his stomach. "yeah, and Dawn is hanging out with Jaycee, which is weird, and that's right after Jaycee kissed another guy in front of me just because she was mad at me."

Jaycee: "pizza. I just meant it is good" she smiled.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "thanks" he said quietly sitting next to her. He looked down at the cup, he didn't know why but he just still didn't want to put anything in his stomach. "yeah, and Dawn is hanging out with Jaycee, which is weird, and that's right after Jaycee kissed another guy in front of me just because she was mad at me."
> 
> Jaycee: "pizza. I just meant it is good" she smiled.



Dawn: "What is pizza? What is it made of?"

Marina: she bit her lip. "I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "What is pizza? What is it made of?"
> 
> Marina: she bit her lip. "I'm sorry."



Jaycee: "um, lot of things actually. She pointed I the pizza. This is the dough, it's floor, water, and some other stuff. And then it has tomatoes as the sauce, and cheese on top."

Jordan: he nodded "I'm supposed to call Hannah, Jon's wife, back. But I don't know. What do you think?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "um, lot of things actually. She pointed I the pizza. This is the dough, it's floor, water, and some other stuff. And then it has tomatoes as the sauce, and cheese on top."
> 
> Jordan: he nodded "I'm supposed to call Hannah, Jon's wife, back. But I don't know. What do you think?"



Dawn: "That's a lot of things."

Marina: "Do you want to? You would be putting yourself into their lives, and apparently they want you in it."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "That's a lot of things."
> 
> Marina: "Do you want to? You would be putting yourself into their lives, and apparently they want you in it."



Jaycee: she nodded 

Jordan: he shrugged "I don't know. I really don't want to see Jon again. But my whole life I thought I was an only child, and in a way I kind of want to meet my brother and sister, and Hannah cared enough to call. She said she didn't know he had another son and she wants to make things right."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she nodded
> 
> Jordan: he shrugged "I don't know. I really don't want to see Jon again. But my whole life I thought I was an only child, and in a way I kind of want to meet my brother and sister, and Hannah cared enough to call. She said she didn't know he had another son and she wants to make things right."



Marina: "Then call her back. Tell her you don't want to see Jon but you want to meet your siblings."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Then call her back. Tell her you don't want to see Jon but you want to meet your siblings."



Jordan: "can I do that?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "can I do that?"



Marina: "I'd think so, yes, I'm sure she'd understand."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I'd think so, yes, I'm sure she'd understand."



Jordan: he nodded he took the phone out of his pocket and held it in his hands.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded he took the phone out of his pocket and held it in his hands.



Marina: "I'm right here if you have to hand me the phone."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I'm right here if you have to hand me the phone."



Jordan: he nodded "okay, thank you. It's just that this is such a huge step. It's always been just my mom and I, this will change my whole family."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "okay, thank you. It's just that this is such a huge step. It's always been just my mom and I, this will change my whole family."



Marina: she took his hand. "It will be okay."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He sat silently and didn't eat. He sat next to Jaycee.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she took his hand. "It will be okay."



Jordan: "okay" he took a breathe "here we go." He went to his missed calls and called Hannah's number.

Hannah: "hello?"

Jordan: "hi, it's Jordan."

Hannah: "oh Jordan, thank you for calling. I didn't know if you would. Does this mean you want to meet us."

Jordan: he bit his lip. "I can't see Jon. I can't. But I do want to meet you, and my brother and sister. What are their names?"

Hannah: "okay, I understand. Their names are Gavin and Sophia."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He sat silently and didn't eat. He sat next to Jaycee.



Jaycee: She looked over at him "are you okay?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "okay" he took a breathe "here we go." He went to his missed calls and called Hannah's number.
> 
> Hannah: "hello?"
> 
> Jordan: "hi, it's Jordan."
> 
> Hannah: "oh Jordan, thank you for calling. I didn't know if you would. Does this mean you want to meet us."
> 
> Jordan: he bit his lip. "I can't see Jon. I can't. But I do want to meet you, and my brother and sister. What are their names?"
> 
> Hannah: "okay, I understand. Their names are Gavin and Sophia."



Marina: she continued to hold his hand, rubbing it with her thumb. This seemed to be going fairly well...


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: She looked over at him "are you okay?"



Ciel: "Uh, yeah...I'm fine." truth was, he couldn't stop thinking about the kiss they had.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: "Is it okay, sweetheart?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she continued to hold his hand, rubbing it with her thumb. This seemed to be going fairly well...



Jordan: he looked over at her. He was so glad to have her in his life. "okay, thank you. I don't even know where you live."

Hannah: "an hour or so from you. Maybe we could meet half way."

Jordan: "okay, I'll let you know a day that works for me. Goodbye."

Hannah: "goodbye" she hung up.

Jordan: he looked over at Marina.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked over at her. He was so glad to have her in his life. "okay, thank you. I don't even know where you live."
> 
> Hannah: "an hour or so from you. Maybe we could meet half way."
> 
> Jordan: "okay, I'll let you know a day that works for me. Goodbye."
> 
> Hannah: "goodbye" she hung up.
> 
> Jordan: he looked over at Marina.



Marina: "Did it go okay?"


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Uh, yeah...I'm fine." truth was, he couldn't stop thinking about the kiss they had.



Jaycee: she nodded "okay." She took another bite. She thought he might be lying but she didn't know what was wrong.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Did it go okay?"



Jordan: he nodded "yeah" he said kind of surprised. He set his cup down and leaned against her.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "Yeah." she finished everything and passed out from heat.

Ciel: he put his hands in his lap and flashed a quick smile to her. It was probably easy to tell that he liked her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "yeah" he said kind of surprised. He set his cup down and leaned against her.



Marina: she wrapped her arms around him and kissed his forehead. "Thank you, Jordan. For being in my life. I don't know what I'd do without you. You're my best friend and I love you."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Yeah." she finished everything and passed out from heat.
> 
> Ciel: he put his hands in his lap and flashed a quick smile to her.



Marcus: "Oh god." He panicked. He got a wet cloth and put it on her forehead. He pulled her onto his lap and held her close. "You're okay. You're okay."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She curled into a ball.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Yeah." she finished everything and passed out from heat.
> 
> Ciel: he put his hands in his lap and flashed a quick smile to her. It was probably easy to tell that he liked her.





Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she wrapped her arms around him and kissed his forehead. "Thank you, Jordan. For being in my life. I don't know what I'd do without you. You're my best friend and I love you."



Jaycee: she smiled back. She finished eating and waved Max over to pay. She held the money out to him.

Max: "oh no, on the house. Everyone gets their first pizza free" he said with a wink. 

Jordan: "Marina, you just said exactly what I was going to say to you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she smiled back. She finished eating and waved Max over to pay. She held the money out to him.
> 
> Max: "oh no, on the house. Everyone gets their first pizza free" he said with a wink.
> 
> Jordan: "Marina, you just said exactly what I was going to say to you."



Dawn: "Thank you, sir."

Marina: she smiled. "Thanks."

Marcus: he cradled her in his arms. Because she was unconscious, he started sobbing, from pain and worry. He let the tears run down his face and winced in pain, but refused to put her down.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: His smile faded soon after.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "M-Marcus?" She opened her eyes drowsily.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "M-Marcus?" She opened her eyes drowsily.



Marcus: "H-hi." He said, quickly wiping the tears from his eyes.


----------



## disneygirl520

Max: he smiled

Jaycee: she sighed she knew she had to talk to Ciel. She was pretty sure she hurt him.

Jordan: he smiled "I don't know what I would do without you. I don't know how to handle my problems. After Jaycee kissed that guy I locked myself in my room and refused to eat. Usually I take out my confusion and frustration through my sports. But since I haven't gotten to play yet."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Max: he smiled
> 
> Jaycee: she sighed she knew she had to talk to Ciel. She was pretty sure she hurt him.
> 
> Jordan: he smiled "I don't know what I would do without you. I don't know how to handle my problems. After Jaycee kissed that guy I locked myself in my room and refused to eat. Usually I take out my confusion and frustration through my sports. But since I haven't gotten to play yet."



Marina: "It's alright." She smiled and blushed slightly, she wasn't used to being complimented.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "It's alright." She smiled and blushed slightly, she wasn't used to being complimented.



Jordan: he smiled. He didn't mention he still hadn't eaten anything. He just didn't feel hungry.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled. He didn't mention he still hadn't eaten anything. He just didn't feel hungry.



Marina: she snuggled into him. "You haven't eaten, have you?"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "So, we're ready to go?" he asked.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she snuggled into him. "You haven't eaten, have you?"



Jordan: he shook his head "I don't want to. I'm fine."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "So, we're ready to go?" he asked.



Jaycee: she nodded. "yep" she stood up.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he shook his head "I don't want to. I'm fine."



Marina: "Okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Okay."



Jordan: he smiled glad she wasn't pushing it. "your parents don't care that I'm over again do they?"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He stood and left the building. "Can I talk to you, Jaycee?"


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He stood and left the building. "Can I talk to you, Jaycee?"



Jaycee: "mm-hmm" she said nodding. 

Karen: she stood with Dawn.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "mm-hmm" she said nodding.
> 
> Karen: she stood with Dawn.



Ciel: "Okay...so..." he brought her off to the side.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Anything Erica can do?


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Okay...so..." he brought her off to the side.



Jaycee: she looked at him "are you mad at me?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled glad she wasn't pushing it. "your parents don't care that I'm over again do they?"



Marina: "Of corse not. I mean, they let Alex live with us, he actually sleeps in my room. They like the fact that I actually have friends."


----------



## Doodle98

Dawn: she looked at Max. "Is this your job?"

Marcus: he held Lynn, hoping she didn't see him sobbing.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Of corse not. I mean, they let Alex live with us, he actually sleeps in my room. They like the fact that I actually have friends."



Jordan: "okay" he said with a small smile. He couldn't understand how Marina wouldn't have had friends before. "I don't know if my mom will be happy I'm going to meet Jon's family" he said thinking about it.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "okay" he said with a small smile. He couldn't understand how Marina wouldn't have had friends before. "I don't know if my mom will be happy I'm going to meet Jon's family" he said thinking about it.



Marina: "She'll understand."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she looked at Max. "Is this your job?"
> 
> Marcus: he held Lynn, hoping she didn't see him sobbing.



Max: he nodded "yes ma'am" he said wiping down a table.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "She'll understand."



Jordan: he nodded "I just keep forgetting this is weird for her too."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "I just keep forgetting this is weird for her too."



Marina: "You'll get used to it."

Dawn: "could I help? That looks kinda fun."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "You'll get used to it."
> 
> Dawn: "could I help? That looks kinda fun."



Jordan: he nodded "I love you." 

Max: he looked over at his manager. He shrugged "I suppose you can help me clear tables. But just a warning it isn't that fun." He had worked there for a long time. He wasn't too worried.


----------



## Fairywings

fairywings said:


> ooc: Anything erica can do?



ooc: ?


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "I love you."
> 
> Max: he looked over at his manager. He shrugged "I suppose you can help me clear tables. But just a warning it isn't that fun." He had worked there for a long time. He wasn't too worried.



Marina: "I love you too."

Dawn: she started helping. "It's better than being cooped up at home all day."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> ooc: ?



OOC: all my characters are busy, she could be at the pizzaria or could visit Marcus and Lynn, other than that IDK.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I love you too."
> 
> Dawn: she started helping. "It's better than being cooped up at home all day."



Jordan: he rested against her. "if I play in the game tonight will you come watch?" 

Max: he smiled "I suppose that's true."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: all my characters are busy, she could be at the pizzaria or could visit Marcus and Lynn, other than that IDK.



OOC: Hm. Okay. I'll figure something out or do nothing at all.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Hm. Okay. I'll figure something out or do nothing at all.



OOC: she could know Jordan's friends, she could run into one of them.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> OOC: she could know Jordan's friends, she could run into one of them.



OOC: They all go to school together and talk, so I guess that'll work.

Erica: She was wheeling down the sidewalk, trying to get more used to her new wheels. If only her new wheels could be a car.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> OOC: They all go to school together and talk, so I guess that'll work.
> 
> Erica: She was wheeling down the sidewalk, trying to get more used to her new wheels. If only her new wheels could be a car.



David: he walked down the sidewalk. He wore shorts, a cloth black brace around his left knee could be seen. It wasn't new, he had had it for a couple years. He had twisted his knee badly a couple years back and now wore a brace almost all of the time so he was at less of a risk of hurting it again and not being able to play. He saw a wheelchair and stepped off of the sidewalk so they could get by. Then he recognized the girl in it "Erica? what happened?"


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he walked down the sidewalk. He wore shorts, a cloth black brace around his left knee could be seen. It wasn't new, he had had it for a couple years. He had twisted his knee badly a couple years back and now wore a brace almost all of the time so he was at less of a risk of hurting it again and not being able to play. He saw a wheelchair and stepped off of the sidewalk so they could get by. Then he recognized the girl in it "Erica? what happened?"



Erica: "Hi David. Car accident. I'm now paralyzed from the waist down, probably forever so the docs say. No more skating for me. Anyway, I was comatose for a while - this Chemical Alley place, and I came around last night. How are you doing? I saw Jordan last night."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Hi David. Car accident. I'm now paralyzed from the waist down, probably forever so the docs say. No more skating for me. Anyway, I was comatose for a while - this Chemical Alley place, and I came around last night. How are you doing? I saw Jordan last night."



David: "oh, wow. I am so sorry. Jordan said he was in Chemical Alley too. Sounds like a crazy place, glad you made it back. I'm doing okay. Where did you see Jordan?" he asked. He had left his house pretty late last night.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "oh, wow. I am so sorry. Jordan said he was in Chemical Alley too. Sounds like a crazy place, glad you made it back. I'm doing okay. Where did you see Jordan?" he asked. He had left his house pretty late last night.



Erica: "It was. I stuck to myself though. Glad you're doing okay. I saw him at the hospital. You didn't hear it from me, but two of his friends had been hospitalized."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "It was. I stuck to myself though. Glad you're doing okay. I saw him at the hospital. You didn't hear it from me, but two of his friends had been hospitalized."



David: "what? Who? Why wouldn't he tell me?"


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "what? Who? Why wouldn't he tell me?"



Erica: She said soothingly, "He probably didn't have the time, or I held him up, or  it slipped his mind. I believe the names I heard were...Dawn and Cloudy? But I wouldn't worry too much, they were also in Chemical Alley, I'm sure they'll pull through."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She said soothingly, "He probably didn't have the time, or I held him up, or  it slipped his mind. I believe the names I heard were...Dawn and Cloudy? But I wouldn't worry too much, they were also in Chemical Alley, I'm sure they'll pull through."



David: "I don't know Cloudy. I met Dawn, his new girlfriend. I hope they're okay." He didn't let himself get too offended about not being told.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "I don't know Cloudy. I met Dawn, his new girlfriend. I hope they're okay." He didn't let himself get too offended about not being told.



Erica: "I have not officially met them, I had just...heard of them." Just because she had been alone didn't mean she hadn't known what was going on. "You must be glad Jordan's back. I bet you guys were really worried." Erica had people she talked to at school, but no real friends. Her figure skating training had been very intensive and she had focused on that, even more than her school studies. She regretted not making any real friends now that she couldn't skate.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "I have not officially met them, I had just...heard of them." Just because she had been alone didn't mean she hadn't known what was going on. "You must be glad Jordan's back. I bet you guys were really worried." Erica had people she talked to at school, but no real friends. Her figure skating training had been very intensive and she had focused on that, even more than her school studies. She regretted not making any real friends now that she couldn't skate.



David: "Dawn's nice, well she was after she stopped threatening us. It's really great having him back. To say we were worried would be an understatement, especially since it really was kind of our fault, and it could have been any one of us."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "Dawn's nice, well she was after she stopped threatening us. It's really great having him back. To say we were worried would be an understatement, especially since it really was kind of our fault, and it could have been any one of us."



Erica: "Yeah. I'm glad to be back but at the same time...I had the use of my legs in Chemical Alley. And I haven't even seen an ice rink since I woke up and I'm already missing skating."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Yeah. I'm glad to be back but at the same time...I had the use of my legs in Chemical Alley. And I haven't even seen an ice rink since I woke up and I'm already missing skating."



David: "I can't even imagine" he knew Erica was working really hard for her skating dream. "It must be really hard."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "I can't even imagine" he knew Erica was working really hard for her skating dream. "It must be really hard."



Erica: "I guess I'll push through, try to move on. What else can I do?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "I guess I'll push through, try to move on. What else can I do?"



David: he shrugged "that's true. I guess that's is the best thing to do. You'll be okay."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he rested against her. "if I play in the game tonight will you come watch?"
> 
> Max: he smiled "I suppose that's true."



Marina: "Of corse I will."

Dawn: "Do you like this job?" She sighed. "I'm sorry, I'm probably asking really dumb questions, but I'm not from around here and I don't know much about a lot of this stuff. I'm an expert at other things, though." She said quietly. "I'm from a place called Chemical Alley. It's different from here."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "No...I'm not mad...It's just-ugh, I'm so STUPID."  He blushed slightly.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: "Lynn? Are you alright?" He wanted to make sure she didn't see him cry.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She put her hand to his face and wiped off a tear. "I love you." she slowly closed her eyes, wanting to see him for as long as possible.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Lynn? Are you alright?" He wanted to make sure she didn't see him cry.



Lynn: "I'll be alright." she told him. She then leaned her head against him.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "I'll be alright." she told him. She then leaned her head against him.



Marcus: "O-okay." He said quietly. He started crying again. "I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Of corse I will."
> 
> Dawn: "Do you like this job?" She sighed. "I'm sorry, I'm probably asking really dumb questions, but I'm not from around here and I don't know much about a lot of this stuff. I'm an expert at other things, though." She said quietly. "I'm from a place called Chemical Alley. It's different from here."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "No...I'm not mad...It's just-ugh, I'm so STUPID."  He blushed slightly.



Jordan: he smiled "I'd like that."

Max: "it's okay. Sometimes I'd rather be doing other things but I need the money to get through college so here I am until then. You aren't asking dumb questions. What is this Chemical Alley place? I've never hear of it."

Jaycee: she bit her lip "is this because I kissed you?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "I'd like that."  Max: "it's okay. Sometimes I'd rather be doing other things but I need the money to get through college so here I am until then. You aren't asking dumb questions. What is this Chemical Alley place? I've never hear of it."  Jaycee: she bit her lip "is this because I kissed you?"



Marina: "I wish I could still play."

Dawn: she explained to him. "What's college?"


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he shrugged "that's true. I guess that's is the best thing to do. You'll be okay."



Erica: "Yeah, I figure."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I wish I could still play."
> 
> Dawn: she explained to him. "What's college?"





Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Yeah, I figure."



Jordan: he felt bad for bringing it up "I'm sorry."

Max: "oh wow, that place certainly is different. College is where you go after you finish high school, I don't want to make pizzas for the rest of my life so you go there to study for a job you want."

David: he nodded "are you coming to the game tonight?"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He brushed a hand back through his hair. "Yeah."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He brushed a hand back through his hair. "Yeah."



Jaycee: "I really am sorry about that. I was mad. I wasn't thinking."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "I really am sorry about that. I was mad. I wasn't thinking."



Ciel: He thought of what he should say, but nothing fit. He looked at his feet, nervous. 'Do I say what I think? Or do I say what would make everything okay?' he thought.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He thought of what he should say, but nothing fit. He looked at his feet, nervous. 'Do I say what I think? Or do I say what would make everything okay?' he thought.



Jaycee: she looked at him "Ciel?"


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she looked at him "Ciel?"



Ciel: "Hmm?" he mumbled.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Hmm?" he mumbled.



Jaycee: she thought she knew what was bothering him "I can't be in a relationship right now" she said quietly looking down.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she thought she knew what was bothering him "I can't be in a relationship right now" she said quietly looking down.



Ciel: "I know...Listen, I've gotta go." he lied, before walking off.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I know...Listen, I've gotta go." he lied, before walking off.



Jaycee: "Ciel, wait. I'm sorry. I ruined our friendship didn't I."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "Ciel, wait. I'm sorry. I ruined our friendship didn't I."



Ciel: "No. I just need to get home." he flashed a forced smile to Jaycee before continuing to walk.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "No. I just need to get home." he flashed a forced smile to Jaycee before continuing to walk.



Jaycee: she watched as he went. She knew she had really messed up.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: Once back home, he flopped face first onto his bed. "STUPID!" He screamed.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: he hugged Lynn and sobbed. "I'm never letting you go."


----------



## disneygirl520

Jaycee: she walked back into the pizzeria. She sat next to Karen and smiled seeing Dawn helping Max.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she walked back into the pizzeria. She sat next to Karen and smiled seeing Dawn helping Max.



Dawn: "Where's Ciel?"


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he hugged Lynn and sobbed. "I'm never letting you go."



Ciel: He put his hand over his face, then looking at his family ring. He took it off his thumb and whipped it across the room, breaking his mirror.

Lynn: "I'll never let you go." she smiled.


----------



## disneygirl520

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he felt bad for bringing it up "I'm sorry."
> 
> Max: "oh wow, that place certainly is different. College is where you go after you finish high school, I don't want to make pizzas for the rest of my life so you go there to study for a job you want."
> 
> David: he nodded "are you coming to the game tonight?"





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Where's Ciel?"



Jaycee: "he went home."

OOC: did you see this post? ^^


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He put his hand over his face, then looking at his family ring. He took it off his thumb and whipped it across the room, breaking his mirror.  Lynn: "I'll never let you go." she smiled.



Marcus: he nodded but continued to cry. "I'm so sorry."

Dawn: "Hm. That's weird. Like kindergarten?" She looked at Jaycee. "Is he alright?"

Marina: "Stop it. I'm fine."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he nodded but continued to cry. "I'm so sorry."
> 
> Dawn: "Hm. That's weird. Like kindergarten?" She looked at Jaycee. "Is he alright?"
> 
> Marina: "Stop it. I'm fine."



Max: he nodded "yeah, but it's a lot harder than Kindergarten, and it's for people my age."

Jaycee: she shrugged "I don't know."

Karen: she looked at her sadly. She wondered what was going on.

Jordan: "sorry" he said quietly. He put his head on her shoulder.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He frowned and walked to the mirror. He took the ring back out of it and swept the glass to the side. He cut his finger. "Ah..." he shook his hand. He rolled up the sleeves of his black button up shirt and carried the glass outside. His dog, Finny, barked. "Shut up! I'll be there in a second." he threw the glass. Walking to Finny, he let the German Shephard/Husky mix inside. Finny ran to his room. "What? What do you want? I can't read your mind."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Max: he nodded "yeah, but it's a lot harder than Kindergarten, and it's for people my age."  Jaycee: she shrugged "I don't know."  Karen: she looked at her sadly. She wondered what was going on.  Jordan: "sorry" he said quietly. He put his head on her shoulder.



Dawn: "Oh. So what would I be in?"

Marina: she kissed his forehead. "It's okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Oh. So what would I be in?"
> 
> Marina: she kissed his forehead. "It's okay."



Max: "probably high school. I'm not really sure." he finished clearing the last table.

Jaycee: she looked down biting her lip. He wanted to know if Ciel was okay. 

Jordan: he smiled. His mind began to drift to Gavin and Sophia. It still seemed unreal that he was a big brother.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: Finny grabbed his ring and ran back out the door. "What do you have?" he chased the dog for about five minutes. He stopped to take a breath. "The ring..." he panted.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Max: "probably high school. I'm not really sure." he finished clearing the last table.  Jaycee: she looked down biting her lip. He wanted to know if Ciel was okay.  Jordan: he smiled. His mind began to drift to Gavin and Sophia. It still seemed unreal that he was a big brother.



Dawn: "Oh. Okay."

Marina: "Big brother thoughts?"

Marcus: "I-I'm s-so so-o-orry." He cried.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Oh. Okay."
> 
> Marina: "Big brother thoughts?"
> 
> Marcus: "I-I'm s-so so-o-orry." He cried.



Max: he nodded "it was nice meeting you guys. I've got to go finish up some things before I'm done for the day. See you around."

Jordan: "you know me too well."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "There's nothing to be sorry for..." she hugged him. She saw a box of pills on her dresser.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "There's nothing to be sorry for..." she hugged him. She saw a box of pills on her dresser.



Marcus: "I-I can't take care of you we'll. I'm too weak."

Marina: she smiled.

Dawn: "O-okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I-I can't take care of you we'll. I'm too weak."
> 
> Marina: she smiled.
> 
> Dawn: "O-okay."



Jordan: he smiled slightly "I mean really. It's amazing how easily you can tell what I'm thinking."

Jaycee: "are you ready to go?"


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "You're the strongest person I've met. It's just a little fever, Marcus."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "You're the strongest person I've met. It's just a little fever, Marcus."



Dawn: "Yeah."

Marina: she chuckled.

Marcus: "I did what I had to to survive and protect you in Chemical Alley. I had to be strong. I'm in so much pain, Lynn. I want it all to be done, but I promised you I'd stay." He put his face in his hands and sobbed.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Yeah."
> 
> Marina: she chuckled.
> 
> Marcus: "I did what I had to to survive and protect you in Chemical Alley. I had to be strong. I'm in so much pain, Lynn. I want it all to be done, but I promised you I'd stay." He put his face in his hands and sobbed.



Jaycee: she nodded and left the restaurant. "what do you want to do now? 

Jordan: "I wonder if they'll like me."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she nodded and left the restaurant. "what do you want to do now?  Jordan: "I wonder if they'll like me."



Dawn: "I don't care."

Marina: "Why wouldn't they? You're awesome and nice and funny, and they're lucky to be getting a big brother as awesome as you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I don't care."
> 
> Marina: "Why wouldn't they? You're awesome and nice and funny, and they're lucky to be getting a big brother as awesome as you."



Jaycee: "hmm, we could go to my house and watch a movie."

Jordan: he smiled "thanks, but I think I'm going to ask Hannah not to tell them I'm their brother. Not right away. That is if she hasn't yet."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She stood and moved away. "I'm the only thing that keeps you alive...you're just suffering..." she frowned.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She stood and moved away. "I'm the only thing that keeps you alive...you're just suffering..." she frowned.



Marcus: "N-no, I never said that. I said I was in pain. But I'm not suffering. Every second I get to spend with you is heaven. I love you so much. Please don't be doing this, Lynn. Please." He reached out for her, his hands trembling.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "hmm, we could go to my house and watch a movie."  Jordan: he smiled "thanks, but I think I'm going to ask Hannah not to tell them I'm their brother. Not right away. That is if she hasn't yet."



Dawn: "O-okay."

Marina: "That's a good idea."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "N-no, I never said that. I said I was in pain. But I'm not suffering. Every second I get to spend with you is heaven. I love you so much. Please don't be doing this, Lynn. Please." He reached out for her, his hands trembling.



Lynn: She took his hand. "I don't know what I'm doing..." She went next to him, sat next to him and hugged him.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She took his hand. "I don't know what I'm doing..." She went next to him, sat next to him and hugged him.



Marcus: he let her hug him and he cried into her shoulder. "I'm sorry."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Finny! Come back you stupid dog!" he yelled, chasing the dog.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "O-okay."
> 
> Marina: "That's a good idea."



Jaycee: "that is if you want to. We don't have to. Are you still meeting up with the guys before the game?"

Jordan: he smiled slightly "thank you." Right then he received a text from Hannah 'I really want to meet you. Are you free tonight?' he answered 'I have a soccer game I'm hoping to play in tonight, sorry, but we will meet soon' 'could we come to the game? Or would that be too weird?' he bit his lip and showed Marina the message "what do you think?" he asked.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "that is if you want to. We don't have to. Are you still meeting up with the guys before the game?"  Jordan: he smiled slightly "thank you." Right then he received a text from Hannah 'I really want to meet you. Are you free tonight?' he answered 'I have a soccer game I'm hoping to play in tonight, sorry, but we will meet soon' 'could we come to the game? Or would that be too weird?' he bit his lip and showed Marina the message "what do you think?" he asked.



Marina: "Have them go to the game. You know if Jon goes he will get a face full of my crutches."

Dawn: "I'm not sure if I can."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Finny! Come back you stupid dog!" he yelled, chasing the dog.





Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Have them go to the game. You know if Jon goes he will get a face full of my crutches."
> 
> Dawn: "I'm not sure if I can."



Jaycee: "why not?" then she heard Ciel. She bent down stopping Finny. She pet his head "you're such a good boy." She smiled up at Ciel. 

Jordan: he smiled slightly and nodded, he sent back 'yeah you can come. Just please, don't bring Jon. I can't have him there. Oh, and could you not tell Gavin and Sophia that I'm their brother. Not yet.' 'yes Jordan, of course.' he told her his school and the game time. 'okay, I'll see you in a few hours.' He lay back against the couch.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: Finny wagged his tail, the ring on the ground at his feet. Ciel looked for Finny and saw him with Jaycee.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: Finny wagged his tail, the ring on the ground at his feet. Ciel looked for Finny and saw him with Jaycee.



Jaycee: she saw the ring and picked it up. She stood up holding it out to Ciel "is this yours?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "why not?" then she heard Ciel. She bent down stopping Finny. She pet his head "you're such a good boy." She smiled up at Ciel.  Jordan: he smiled slightly and nodded, he sent back 'yeah you can come. Just please, don't bring Jon. I can't have him there. Oh, and could you not tell Gavin and Sophia that I'm their brother. Not yet.' 'yes Jordan, of course.' he told her his school and the game time. 'okay, I'll see you in a few hours.' He lay back against the couch.



Dawn: "Never mind."

Marina: "Good job, buddy."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Never mind."
> 
> Marina: "Good job, buddy."



Jordan: he smiled a real smile "thank you."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she saw the ring and picked it up. She stood up holding it out to Ciel "is this yours?"



Ciel: He grabbed the ring and slid it o his thumb. "Yes...it is." the sapphire blue stone glinted. The ring had value to his family and he didn't want it harmed.

Lynn: she let him cry and relaxed.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He grabbed the ring and slid it o his thumb. "Yes...it is." the sapphire blue stone glinted. The ring had value to his family and he didn't want it harmed.
> 
> Lynn: she let him cry and relaxed.



Jaycee: "it's nice" she bent back down and pet his dog.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled a real smile "thank you."



Marina: "Of corse."

Dawn: "So, movie?"

Marcus: he continued to sob.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Thanks. This is Finny...he's not a guard dog, but he's still a dog." he said.

Lynn: She rubbed Marcus's back.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Of corse."
> 
> Dawn: "So, movie?"
> 
> Marcus: he continued to sob.



Jordan: he smiled again "now I just have to get the okay from my mom."

Jaycee: she nodded "we were going to go to my house. Want to come Ciel?" she asked hoping he would say yes.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled again "now I just have to get the okay from my mom."  Jaycee: she nodded "we were going to go to my house. Want to come Ciel?" she asked hoping he would say yes.



Marina: "Okay."

Dawn: "I like your dog. He is fluffy."

Marcus: "I-I'm sorry!"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Sure. I'll send Finny back. Wouldn't want him to bother." he looked to Finny. "Finny, cage!" he ordered, pointing to his house. The dog ran back to his house. "He always just runs where I point until he sees his cage."

Ooc: That's what I had taught a couple dogs I know. XD very diffictult to teach -.-


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Okay."
> 
> Dawn: "I like your dog. He is fluffy."
> 
> Marcus: "I-I'm sorry!"



Jordan: he smiled. He finally took a drink of
The hot chocolate Marina had made him. It wasn't very hot anymore but he didn't care.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marina: "Okay."
> 
> Dawn: "I like your dog. He is fluffy."
> 
> Marcus: "I-I'm sorry!"



Ciel: "Yeah, he is."

Lynn: "Sh...sh...stop apologizing. You've done everything in order to make me happy."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Sure. I'll send Finny back. Wouldn't want him to bother." he looked to Finny. "Finny, cage!" he ordered, pointing to his house. The dog ran back to his house. "He always just runs where I point until he sees his cage."
> 
> Ooc: That's what I had taught a couple dogs I know. XD very diffictult to teach -.-



Jaycee: she smiled "okay." She watched as Finny ran "wow".


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled. He finally took a drink of The hot chocolate Marina had made him. It wasn't very hot anymore but he didn't care.



Marina: "D-do you want me to heat it up?" She took a sip of hers. "It isn't very warm anymore."

OOC: we taught my dog 'house'. She is a good girl.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Yeah, he is."  Lynn: "Sh...sh...stop apologizing. You've done everything in order to make me happy."



Marcus: he sniffled, about to say something when he broke into tears again.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "D-do you want me to heat it up?" She took a sip of hers. "It isn't very warm anymore."
> 
> OOC: we taught my dog 'house'. She is a good girl.



Jordan: "I can get it, if that's okay."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I can get it, if that's okay."



Marina: "O-okay. The microwave is right there." She pointed into the kitchen.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "O-okay. The microwave is right there." She pointed into the kitchen.



Jordan: he nodded "do you want yours warmed up?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "do you want yours warmed up?"



Marina: "Nah, I'm good, thanks."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Nah, I'm good, thanks."



Jordan: he nodded and walked into the kitchen. He put his cup in the microwave and set the timer warming up the hot chocolate. He took it back out.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He put his hands in his pockets.

Lynn: "Love you..."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He put his hands in his pockets.
> 
> Lynn: "Love you..."



Jaycee: she started walking to her house.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He put his hands in his pockets.  Lynn: "Love you..."



Dawn: she followed.

Marina: "Careful it's not too hot."

Marcus: he nodded and kissed the base of her neck, not wanting to lift his head up. "I-I love you so much." He sobbed.

OOC: poor Marcus, he makes me sad.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she followed.
> 
> Marina: "Careful it's not too hot."
> 
> Marcus: he nodded and kissed the base of her neck, not wanting to lift his head up. "I-I love you so much." He sobbed.
> 
> OOC: poor Marcus, he makes me sad.



Jaycee: they made it to her house and she opened the door, she led them into her room. 

Jordan: "I've got it" he sat back down next to her. He drank it slowly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: they made it to her house and she opened the door, she led them into her room.  Jordan: "I've got it" he sat back down next to her. He drank it slowly.


  Dawn: "This is fancy. All I get is a pull out couch to share with Karen."

Marina: she leaned on him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "This is fancy. All I get is a pull out couch to share with Karen."
> 
> Marina: she leaned on him.



Jaycee: "oh, sorry" she said.

Jordan: He wrapped his arm around her. "I wonder if Dawn is still with Jaycee."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "oh, sorry" she said.  Jordan: He wrapped his arm around her. "I wonder if Dawn is still with Jaycee."



Dawn: "Nah, it's not that bad. I get a closet too, which is nice. And Miss Caroline was very nice and took us shopping for clothes."

Marina: "And if she is?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Nah, it's not that bad. I get a closet too, which is nice. And Miss Caroline was very nice and took us shopping for clothes."
> 
> Marina: "And if she is?"



Jaycee: "she's incredible. I love her" it made her sad that she wouldn't be as close with Miss Wilson now that Jordan was with Dawn. 

Jordan: he shrugged "than I guess I have to leave them alone and let them be friends."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "she's incredible. I love her" it made her sad that she wouldn't be as close with Miss Wilson now that Jordan was with Dawn.  Jordan: he shrugged "than I guess I have to leave them alone and let them be friends."



Dawn: "She seems very fond of you."

Marina: "It's okay."

Marcus: "Lynn? I think I'm going to-" he passed out, his head resting against her chest.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "She seems very fond of you."
> 
> Marina: "It's okay."
> 
> Marcus: "Lynn? I think I'm going to-" he passed out, his head resting against her chest.



Jaycee: She smiled. She grabbed a movie from the shelf and put it in. 

Jordan: he nodded "I know."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: She smiled. She grabbed a movie from the shelf and put it in.  Jordan: he nodded "I know."



Marina: "So what do you want to do?"

Dawn: "How do you watch a movie?"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "You just sit and watch it, really. Listen to what's going on and you'll be set."

Lynn: She kissed his forehead and set him down, resting his head on a pillow.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "You just sit and watch it, really. Listen to what's going on and you'll be set."  Lynn: She kissed his forehead and set him down, resting his head on a pillow.



Dawn: "Oh, okay."

Marcus: he moaned in pain and twitched slightly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "So what do you want to do?"
> 
> Dawn: "How do you watch a movie?"



Jordan: "I don't know" he checked his watch "I still have a little while before I should meet the guys to practice before the game. Are you hungry?"

Jaycee: it started "you just look at the screen."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I don't know" he checked his watch "I still have a little while before I should meet the guys to practice before the game. Are you hungry?"  Jaycee: it started "you just look at the screen."



Dawn: she laughed. "That's weird."

Marina: "Wanna go out and get something?"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He sat down and watched the movie.

Lynn: She grabbed hold of his hand.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He sat down and watched the movie.  Lynn: She grabbed hold of his hand.



Marcus: he started crying and calling Lynn's name, still unconscious.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she laughed. "That's weird."
> 
> Marina: "Wanna go out and get something?"



Jordan: "if that's okay. I'm really hungry. Does Alex want to come?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "if that's okay. I'm really hungry. Does Alex want to come?"



Marina: "I'll check." She picked up her crutches and stood. She walked over to her room and peeked her head in. "Alex, honey? Wanna go out to eat with Jordan and I?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I'll check." She picked up her crutches and stood. She walked over to her room and peeked her head in. "Alex, honey? Wanna go out to eat with Jordan and I?"



Jordan: he nodded and leaned back against her couch.


----------



## danibryan819

Alex: "Uh...sure."

Lynn: "I'm right here..."

Ciel: He leaned against the wall, watching silently.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Alex: "Uh...sure."
> 
> Lynn: "I'm right here..."
> 
> Ciel: He leaned against the wall, watching silently.



Jaycee: she looked over at Ciel. 'is there anything I can do?' she mouthed


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Alex: "Uh...sure."  Lynn: "I'm right here..."  Ciel: He leaned against the wall, watching silently.



Marina: she smiled. She walked over to him and kissed him, before taking his hand and walking out, with a bit of difficulty from her crutch she wasn't using. "Where do you want to go?"

Marcus: he opened his eyes slightly and saw her. He smiled and pulled her hand to his lips. He pressed them against the back of her hand then passed out again. Blood soaked through his shirt, showing that some of his stitches had opened up.

Dawn: she watched the movie, intrigued.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marina: she smiled. She walked over to him and kissed him, before taking his hand and walking out, with a bit of difficulty from her crutch she wasn't using. "Where do you want to go?"
> 
> Marcus: he opened his eyes slightly and saw her. He smiled and pulled her hand to his lips. He pressed them against the back of her hand then passed out again. Blood soaked through his shirt, showing that some of his stitches had opened up.
> 
> Dawn: she watched the movie, intrigued.



Alex: "Wherever you want."

Lynn: She took some supplies and healed him up.

Ciel: He shrugged. 'I don't know...' he mouthed.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Alex: "Wherever you want."  Lynn: She took some supplies and healed him up.  Ciel: He shrugged. 'I don't know...' he mouthed.



Marina: "Italian or Chinese sounds good right now. Jordan?"


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Alex: "Wherever you want."
> 
> Lynn: She took some supplies and healed him up.
> 
> Ciel: He shrugged. 'I don't know...' he mouthed.



Jaycee: her eyes showed sadness 'I am so so sorry' she mouthed back. 

Karen: she watched the screen.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Italian or Chinese sounds good right now. Jordan?"



Jordan: "hmm, let's do Chinese. That sounds good" he pulled his keys out if his pocket.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "hmm, let's do Chinese. That sounds good" he pulled his keys out if his pocket.



Marina: "You okay with Chinese, love?"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He just shook his head and turned his head back.

Alex "Yeah. I am."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He just shook his head and turned his head back.
> 
> Alex "Yeah. I am."



Jaycee: she sighed and stood up leaving the room. She felt tears sting her eyes.

Jordan: he nodded "alright, let's go."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He just shook his head and turned his head back.  Alex "Yeah. I am."



Marina: "I know this really good place just a few streets down from here. You know where that is, Jordan?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she sighed and stood up leaving the room. She felt tears sting her eyes.  Jordan: he nodded "alright, let's go."



Dawn: she slipped out after her. She hugged her. "You okay?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I know this really good place just a few streets down from here. You know where that is, Jordan?"





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she slipped out after her. She hugged her. "You okay?"



Jordan: he nodded "yeah, I think I know where you're talking about."

 Jaycee: she hugged her back "I can't believe I kissed Ciel."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "yeah, I think I know where you're talking about."  Jaycee: she hugged her back "I can't believe I kissed Ciel."


  Dawn: "That was my fault. I'm sorry. What's going on between you now?"
  Marina: "Let's go!" She smiled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "That was my fault. I'm sorry. What's going on between you now?"
> 
> Marina: "Let's go!"



Jaycee: "I don't know. I think he likes me, but I can't be in a relationship right now. I ruined our friendship because I was mad."

Jordan: he smiled and walked out to his car unlocking the doors.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "I don't know. I think he likes me, but I can't be in a relationship right now. I ruined our friendship because I was mad."  Jordan: he smiled and walked out to his car unlocking the doors.



Dawn: "Just make it up to him somehow."

Marina: she sat in the back, placing her crutches on the ground.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Just make it up to him somehow."
> 
> Marina: she sat in the back, placing her crutches on the ground.



Jaycee: "how? I can't believe I did that."

Jordan: he pulled out of the driveway starting toward the restaurant.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "how? I can't believe I did that."  Jordan: he pulled out of the driveway starting toward the restaurant.



Dawn: "I don't know." She said quietly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I don't know." She said quietly.



Jaycee: she sighed.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he felt bad for bringing it up "I'm sorry."
> 
> Max: "oh wow, that place certainly is different. College is where you go after you finish high school, I don't want to make pizzas for the rest of my life so you go there to study for a job you want."
> 
> David: he nodded "are you coming to the game tonight?"



Erica: "What game?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "What game?"



David: "at school, we have a big soccer game against our rivals tonight. We're hoping to get Jordan back on the field for it."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she sighed.



Dawn: "I'm sorry. I don't know what to do. Maybe he just needs a girlfriend, so you could find him one..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm sorry. I don't know what to do. Maybe he just needs a girlfriend, so you could find him one..."



Jaycee: she looked down "I don't know if I want him to have a girlfriend" she whispered. She felt selfish.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she looked down "I don't know if I want him to have a girlfriend" she whispered. She felt selfish.



Dawn: "You have feelings for him. You just don't know if it's the right time."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You have feelings for him. You just don't know if it's the right time."



Jaycee: she nodded "it's not the right time. I just got out of a long relationship. I need a break from boys. I just wanted him to be my friend, to be there for me. But I ruined that."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "at school, we have a big soccer game against our rivals tonight. We're hoping to get Jordan back on the field for it."



Erica: "Oh. Sure, I'll go, hope we beat 'em." She did not fancy being stared at but it was better than sitting -well, she was always sitting, but being- at home with her father and Kristen, the ugly witch.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she nodded "it's not the right time. I just got out of a long relationship. I need a break from boys. I just wanted him to be my friend, to be there for me. But I ruined that."



Dawn: "Tell him that. He'll understand."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Oh. Sure, I'll go, hope we beat 'em." She did not fancy being stared at but it was better than sitting -well, she was always sitting, but being- at home with her father and Kristen, the ugly witch.





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Tell him that. He'll understand."



David: "okay, cool. I'm hoping to go back to my normal position. I don't know how much longer my knee can take playing Jordan's."

Jaycee: "I don't know."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "okay, cool. I'm hoping to go back to my normal position. I don't know how much longer my knee can take playing Jordan's."  Jaycee: "I don't know."



Dawn: "Want me to tell him?"


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "okay, cool. I'm hoping to go back to my normal position. I don't know how much longer my knee can take playing Jordan's."
> 
> Jaycee: "I don't know."



Erica: "You're probably better at your normal position anyway. With you playing yours and Jordan playing his we have a higher chance of winning."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Want me to tell him?"





Fairywings said:


> Erica: "You're probably better at your normal position anyway. With you playing yours and Jordan playing his we have a higher chance of winning."



Jaycee: "I don't know. Maybe." it was weird talking about this with her ex's girlfriend.

David: "oh, we've got this" he said with a smile.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "I don't know. Maybe." it was weird talking about this with her ex's girlfriend.
> 
> David: "oh, we've got this" he said with a smile.



Erica: "I'm sure you do. Well, um, I'm sure you were headed somewhere, I don't want to keep you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "I'm sure you do. Well, um, I'm sure you were headed somewhere, I don't want to keep you."



David: "oh, not really. Just Nathan's. But he's not expecting me or anything."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "I don't know. Maybe." it was weird talking about this with her ex's girlfriend.  David: "oh, we've got this" he said with a smile.



Dawn: "It's alright, Jaycee, I know he'll forgive you."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He could hear them easily. He sighed, lay down and covered his ears. It wasn't any of them that screwed it up: it was him.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "oh, not really. Just Nathan's. But he's not expecting me or anything."



Erica: "Oh, okay. I was worried I'd been holding you up..."


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: Ember walked in through some metal doors to see a masked figure sitting on a chair. She said, "I'm Ember."

Griffin: Griffin punched Ember so hard she fell over. He said, "Hello Count."

Count Firefist: "Leave her be. That is not necessary." 

Ember: Ember stood up. "I'm from Chemical Alley."

Count Firefist: "No, you come from down here. I know the very man who raised you."

Ember: "My-my father?"

Griffin: "Duh! No kidding!"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "It's alright, Jaycee, I know he'll forgive you."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He could hear them easily. He sighed, lay down and covered his ears. It wasn't any of them that screwed it up: it was him.





Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Oh, okay. I was worried I'd been holding you up..."



Jaycee: she nodded. 

Karen: she looked over at Ciel. She s been focused on the movie not eating them "what's wrong?" 

Jordan: he arrived at the restaurant. 

David: "oh, no. Do you have somewhere you need to be?"


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she nodded.
> 
> Karen: she looked over at Ciel. She s been focused on the movie not eating them "what's wrong?"
> 
> Jordan: he arrived at the restaurant.
> 
> David: "oh, no. Do you have somewhere you need to be?"



Ciel: "I screwed up...big time."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she nodded.
> 
> Karen: she looked over at Ciel. She s been focused on the movie not eating them "what's wrong?"
> 
> Jordan: he arrived at the restaurant.
> 
> David: "oh, no. Do you have somewhere you need to be?"



Erica: "No, I was just out here teaching myself how to turn this thing before school tomorrow."


----------



## The Villianess

Count Firefist: He chuckled. "Get up."

Ember: "I'm already standing and I would appreciate it if I knew who I am going to be working for. I would also like to hear about the hours and about the job requirements or skills."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I screwed up...big time."





Fairywings said:


> Erica: "No, I was just out here teaching myself how to turn this thing before school tomorrow."



Karen: she rolled over propping herself up on her elbows "what do you mean? How?" 

David: "ok, I thought I was holding you up" he flashed a smile.


----------



## Doodle98

Dawn: she hugged her again.

Marina: it took her a minute to get out of the car. "I need to get better at that." She smiled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she hugged her again.
> 
> Marina: it took her a minute to get out of the car. "I need to get better at that." She smiled.



Jaycee: she hugged her tightly. "thank you Dawn, you don't have to do this."

Jordan: he helped her out "you're getting there."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she hugged her tightly. "thank you Dawn, you don't have to do this."
> 
> Jordan: he helped her out "you're getting there."



Dawn: "I want to help. Careful though, I was shot yesterday."

Marina: "I guess so." She smiled.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "I fell for somebody I shouldn't have..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I want to help. Careful though, I was shot yesterday."
> 
> Marina: "I guess so." She smiled.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I fell for somebody I shouldn't have..."



Jaycee: she let go "I'm sorry."

Jordan: he smiled and walked into the restaurant.

Karen: "Jaycee?"


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she let go "I'm sorry."
> 
> Jordan: he smiled and walked into the restaurant.
> 
> Karen: "Jaycee?"



Ciel: He looked at Karen and nodded. "And she...she only had to make it worse by kissing me. But she was using me, and I knew that too!" he resisted tears.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked at Karen and nodded. "And she...she only had to make it worse by kissing me. But she was using me, and I knew that too!" he resisted tears.



Karen: "I heard about that. I'm sorry Ciel. Maybe she likes you back. Maybe she wasn't just using you."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Karen: "I heard about that. I'm sorry Ciel. Maybe she likes you back. Maybe she wasn't just using you."



Ciel: "I know she was using me. Right in front of her ex, too." he put his face in his hands.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I know she was using me. Right in front of her ex, too." he put his face in his hands.



Karen: "I'm so sorry. It was a really bad thing for her to do" she whispered.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "But she was mad...I can't blame her for that." his voice shook. He wiped away the tears as soon as they came out. "No. I'm not gonna cry."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she let go "I'm sorry."
> 
> Jordan: he smiled and walked into the restaurant.
> 
> Karen: "Jaycee?"



Dawn: "It's okay."

Marina: she smiled at the old man who led them to their table.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "But she was mad...I can't blame her for that." his voice shook. He wiped away the tears as soon as they came out. "No. I'm not gonna cry."





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "It's okay."
> 
> Marina: she smiled at the old man who led them to their table.



Karen: "it's okay if you do. Feelings are confusing."

Jaycee: she smiled slightly "you're really sweet."

Jordan: he sat down.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: she rolled over propping herself up on her elbows "what do you mean? How?"
> 
> David: "ok, I thought I was holding you up" he flashed a smile.



Erica: She grinned slowly. He had just used her own words against her. Smart, funny. "Oh, I'm not going anywhere."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "I won't allow myself. I've not smiled for real in a long time, so why should I emote in any other way?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "it's okay if you do. Feelings are confusing."
> 
> Jaycee: she smiled slightly "you're really sweet."
> 
> Jordan: he sat down.



Dawn: "Me? Nah, not really."

Marina: the waiter helped her sit down and helped with her crutches. "Thank you." She smiled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She grinned slowly. He had just used her own words against her. Smart, funny. "Oh, I'm not going anywhere."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I won't allow myself. I've not smiled for real in a long time, so why should I emote in any other way?"





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Me? Nah, not really."
> 
> Marina: the waiter helped her sit down and helped with her crutches. "Thank you." She smiled.



David: he smiled "okay" he tried to think of something to talk about. "so..."

Karen: she looked at him "it's okay."

Jordan: he looked over at Marina and smiled. He sent a text to his mom 'can I play in the game tonight?'

Jaycee: "yeah, you are" she wiped her eyes.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he smiled "okay" he tried to think of something to talk about. "so..."
> 
> Karen: she looked at him "it's okay."
> 
> Jordan: he looked over at Marina and smiled. He sent a text to his mom 'can I play in the game tonight?'
> 
> Jaycee: "yeah, you are" she wiped her eyes.



Erica: "So......school boring as usual?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "So......school boring as usual?"



David: "as always" he responded.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he smiled "okay" he tried to think of something to talk about. "so..."
> 
> Karen: she looked at him "it's okay."
> 
> Jordan: he looked over at Marina and smiled. He sent a text to his mom 'can I play in the game tonight?'
> 
> Jaycee: "yeah, you are" she wiped her eyes.



Marina: she didn't have to look through the menu. She ordered her favorite vegetarian dish.

Dawn: "Thanks." She smiled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she didn't have to look through the menu. She ordered her favorite vegetarian dish.
> 
> Dawn: "Thanks." She smiled.



Jordan: he ordered a noodle dish, one without meat. It was one of the dishes he liked. His phone buzzed 'do you think that's a good idea?' he frowned 'I'll take it easy. Please.' 

Jaycee: "you're welcome." she looked down.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he ordered a noodle dish, one without meat. It was one of the dishes he liked. His phone buzzed 'do you think that's a good idea?' he frowned 'I'll take it easy. Please.'
> 
> Jaycee: "you're welcome." she looked down.



Dawn: "I'm sorry."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "as always" he responded.



Erica: "Of course Jordan and I get hospitalized and the teachers don't decide to become less boring."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He just stooped talking. "In your opinion..." he muttered extremely quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: he slowly opened his eyes. "Lynn? M-my head hurts bad. What happened?"


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "You passed out."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "You passed out."



Marcus: "I-I did? Sorry." He put his head back down.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She laughed. 'Why can't our relationship be normal? Just puppy love? It's killing me having to watch everything end in sadness...I just...I miss the stereotypical relationship we had...' she thought to herself.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She laughed. 'Why can't our relationship be normal? Just puppy love? It's killing me having to watch everything end in sadness...I just...I miss the stereotypical relationship we had...' she thought to herself.



Marcus: he pulled her onto his lap and kissed her. "I love you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm sorry."





Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Of course Jordan and I get hospitalized and the teachers don't decide to become less boring."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He just stooped talking. "In your opinion..." he muttered extremely quietly.



Jaycee: "for what?" 

Jordan: his phone buzzed again 'now you and I both know that isn't true. If I let you go on that field you'll play your hardest. You're too competitive not to.' he sighed 'mom, I'll be fine. Please. I need to play.' 'okay Jordan, it's fine by me. As long as your coach thinks its okay.' He smiled, he knew his coach would let him play.

David: he smiled "nope, sorry. Just as boring as usual."

Karen: She sighed.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "for what?"
> 
> Jordan: his phone buzzed again 'now you and I both know that isn't true. If I let you go on that field you'll play your hardest. You're too competitive not to.' he sighed 'mom, I'll be fine. Please. I need to play.' 'okay Jordan, it's fine by me. As long as your coach thinks its okay.' He smiled, he knew his coach would let him play.
> 
> David: he smiled "nope, sorry. Just as boring as usual."
> 
> Karen: She sighed.



Dawn: "Everything."

Marina: "Can you play?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Everything."
> 
> Marina: "Can you play?"



Jaycee: she looked at her unsure of how to respond. "it's okay" she whispered.

Jordan: he smiled and nodded "yeah."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she looked at her unsure of how to respond. "it's okay" she whispered.
> 
> Jordan: he smiled and nodded "yeah."



Dawn: she nodded and hugged her.

Marina: "That's good."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she nodded and hugged her.
> 
> Marina: "That's good."



Jaycee: she hugged her back. "I'm sorry."

Jordan: he nodded "I'm so excited."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "for what?"
> 
> Jordan: his phone buzzed again 'now you and I both know that isn't true. If I let you go on that field you'll play your hardest. You're too competitive not to.' he sighed 'mom, I'll be fine. Please. I need to play.' 'okay Jordan, it's fine by me. As long as your coach thinks its okay.' He smiled, he knew his coach would let him play.
> 
> David: he smiled "nope, sorry. Just as boring as usual."
> 
> Karen: She sighed.



Erica: She sighed. "Sucks for me. Any other things I missed?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she hugged her back. "I'm sorry."
> 
> Jordan: he nodded "I'm so excited."



Dawn: "Why? There is no reason to be."

Marina: she smiled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She sighed. "Sucks for me. Any other things I missed?"



David: "um, not anything overly exciting that I can think of."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Why? There is no reason to be."
> 
> Marina: she smiled.



Jaycee: "for trying I get back at Jordan, and upsetting him. For not taking the time to realize that you were hurt and that was why you were there."

Jordan: he smiled back.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "um, not anything overly exciting that I can think of."



Erica: "Well, at least I didn't miss anything." She was running out of things to say, which was too bad because this was a nice conversation and she didn't want to get left alone again, even though that sounded kind of weak.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Well, at least I didn't miss anything." She was running out of things to say, which was too bad because this was a nice conversation and she didn't want to get left alone again, even though that sounded kind of weak.



David: he nodded "I bet your parents are glad to have you home safe."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he nodded "I bet your parents are glad to have you home safe."



Erica: "My dad, yeah. But my stepmother.....we don't get along.....she's kind of evil. I'm Cinderella without the stepsisters."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "My dad, yeah. But my stepmother.....we don't get along.....she's kind of evil. I'm Cinderella without the stepsisters."



David: "oh, I'm sorry. I didn't know you didn't get along."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "oh, I'm sorry. I didn't know you didn't get along."



Erica: "Oh yeah. She did not support my figure skating. Or, really anything I do that doesn't go along with what she wants."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Oh yeah. She did not support my figure skating. Or, really anything I do that doesn't go along with what she wants."



David: "wow, that really stinks. I'm sorry."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "wow, that really stinks. I'm sorry."



Erica: "It kind of does. Sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "It kind of does. Sorry."



David: "what are you apologizing for?"


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "what are you apologizing for?"



Erica: "I'm probably boring you or annoying you with my complaints."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "I'm probably boring you or annoying you with my complaints."



David: "oh no, not at all. You really aren't complaining that much."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "oh no, not at all. You really aren't complaining that much."



Erica: "I'm not? Oh, good. Have you seen much of Jordan since he woke?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "I'm not? Oh, good. Have you seen much of Jordan since he woke?"



David: he shrugged. "we went over after we had heard he was back, and then he invited us over for dinner. But he's been spending a lot of time with his new friends."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he shrugged. "we went over after we had heard he was back, and then he invited us over for dinner. But he's been spending a lot of time with his new friends."



Erica: "The thing about Chemical Alley was that everyone had major memory loss. No one could remember much of anything, not even family, friends, girl or boy friends, nothing really besides their first names. And people died in Chemical Alley. A lot of people banded together because there's safety in numbers, and I guess they became friends. But I stuck to myself, I didn't trust people. I watched and observed, but I never spoke to anyone."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "The thing about Chemical Alley was that everyone had major memory loss. No one could remember much of anything, not even family, friends, girl or boy friends, nothing really besides their first names. And people died in Chemical Alley. A lot of people banded together because there's safety in numbers, and I guess they became friends. But I stuck to myself, I didn't trust people. I watched and observed, but I never spoke to anyone."



David: "that's super strange, I can't even imagine."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "that's super strange, I can't even imagine."



Erica: "The doctors probably had good intentions, but what they ended up creating was seriously messed up."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "The doctors probably had good intentions, but what they ended up creating was seriously messed up."



David: "it certainly sounds like it."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "it certainly sounds like it."



Erica: "Apparently it was supposed to be some paradise to be in while the doctors waited for our bodies to fix themselves or twiddled their thumbs or whatever they were doing, but it didn't really work out that way."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Apparently it was supposed to be some paradise to be in while the doctors waited for our bodies to fix themselves or twiddled their thumbs or whatever they were doing, but it didn't really work out that way."



David: "it's just so unreal. I'm trying my best to understand. I am. It's crazy though." He adjusted the brace around his knee.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "for trying I get back at Jordan, and upsetting him. For not taking the time to realize that you were hurt and that was why you were there."
> 
> Jordan: he smiled back.



Marina: the food came. "Thank you, sir." She said to the waiter.

Dawn: "I-I-please don't worry about that."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He could guess what Karen was thinking. Probably something along the lines of him being difficult. That he didn't 'get it'. Or at least something.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: "Lynn dear? Is everything okay? Are you mad at me?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: the food came. "Thank you, sir." She said to the waiter.
> 
> Dawn: "I-I-please don't worry about that."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He could guess what Karen was thinking. Probably something along the lines of him being difficult. That he didn't 'get it'. Or at least something.



Jaycee: she shrugged "I really am sorry. It was so stupid of me." she looked away "do you think Jordan is okay yet?" she asked quietly.

Jordan: he thanked the waiter and began eating.

Karen: she watched Ciel. "it will work out" she said quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she shrugged "I really am sorry. It was so stupid of me." she looked away "do you think Jordan is okay yet?" she asked quietly.  Jordan: he thanked the waiter and began eating.  Karen: she watched Ciel. "it will work out" she said quietly.



Dawn: "I hope so. Please don't apologize to me. It was inconsiderate of us. He does really care about you. You should talk to him."

Marina: "Did you get vegetarian just because you're with me, Jordan?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I hope so. Please don't apologize to me. It was inconsiderate of us. He does really care about you. You should talk to him."
> 
> Marina: "Did you get vegetarian just because you're with me, Jordan?"



Jaycee: "I know the two of us need to talk. I just have no idea what I'd say." she sighed.

Jordan: "hmm? Oh. Kind of" he shrugged. "I usually get this one or a different one."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "it's just so unreal. I'm trying my best to understand. I am. It's crazy though." He adjusted the brace around his knee.



Erica: "I wouldn't expect anyone to understand unless they were there, it's like something out of a science fiction novel."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "I wouldn't expect anyone to understand unless they were there, it's like something out of a science fiction novel."



David: he smiled "it really is."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "I know the two of us need to talk. I just have no idea what I'd say." she sighed.  Jordan: "hmm? Oh. Kind of" he shrugged. "I usually get this one or a different one."



Dawn: "It'll come to you, I guess."

Marina: she smiled. "Well thank you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "It'll come to you, I guess."
> 
> Marina: she smiled. "Well thank you."



Jaycee: "I guess so" it was kind of weird to be talking to Dawn about this. 

Jordan: "oh, you're welcome."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "I guess so" it was kind of weird to be talking to Dawn about this.  Jordan: "oh, you're welcome."



Dawn: she rocked back and forth on her fee awkwardly.

Marina: she smiled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she rocked back and forth on her fee awkwardly.
> 
> Marina: she smiled.



Jaycee: she bit her lip. "you can go back in and watch the movie. I'll be okay."

Jordan: he continued eating. He couldn't wait to be back on the soccer field.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she bit her lip. "you can go back in and watch the movie. I'll be okay."  Jordan: he continued eating. He couldn't wait to be back on the soccer field.



Dawn: "O-okay."

Marina: "What position do you play?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "O-okay."
> 
> Marina: "What position do you play?"



Jaycee: she sat down.

Jordan: "center forward. Right in the middle."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she sat down.  Jordan: "center forward. Right in the middle."



Marina: "I played sweeper, the defense position right in front of the goal." 

OOC: I play sweeper!


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He shook his head in disbelief.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I played sweeper, the defense position right in front of the goal."
> 
> OOC: I play sweeper!





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He shook his head in disbelief.



Jordan: he smiled "Nathan's our sweeper."

Karen: she looked at him slightly annoyed "I don't know how to help. I'm sorry."

OOC: when I played I pretty much played anything lol.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "Nathan's our sweeper."  Karen: she looked at him slightly annoyed "I don't know how to help. I'm sorry."  OOC: when I played I pretty much played anything lol.



Marina: she smiled and raised her eyebrows. "I'll have to talk to him about it."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she smiled and raised her eyebrows. "I'll have to talk to him about it."



Jordan: he smiled "wanna give him pointers?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "wanna give him pointers?"



Marina: "He is probably much better than me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "He is probably much better than me."



Jordan: he shrugged "he's pretty good."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he shrugged "he's pretty good."



Marina:  "Good. You'll win tonight."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina:  "Good. You'll win tonight."



Jordan: he smiled "yeah, I think we've got this."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "yeah, I think we've got this."



Marina: "I can't wait to watch you play. And this will be Alex's first sporting event."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I can't wait to watch you play. And this will be Alex's first sporting event."



Jordan: he smiled "I'm so glad you're coming."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "I'm so glad you're coming."



Marina: she smiled back. "Happy to cheer you on."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "No...I'm not mad..."

Ciel: He looked down at what she had said.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "No...I'm not mad..."  Ciel: He looked down at what she had said.



Marcus: "Then what's wrong? Please tell me." He held her tight.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she smiled back. "Happy to cheer you on."





danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "No...I'm not mad..."
> 
> Ciel: He looked down at what she had said.



Jordan: he smiled again "I can't wait."

Karen: she looked away from him watching the screen.

Jaycee: she brought her knees up to her chest putting her head on them.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled again "I can't wait."  Karen: she looked away from him watching the screen.  Jaycee: she brought her knees up to her chest putting her head on them.



Marina: "Me neither." She then proceeded to stuff her mouth with lo mein.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Me neither." She then proceeded to stuff her mouth with lo mein.



OOC: lol

Jordan: he ate. He wondered if Dawn was still meeting up with them before the game.


----------



## Doodle98

Dawn: she checked the time on her digital watch, she couldn't read clocks. "Karen, we have to go. I guess you could stay if someone takes you home, but I promised Marina I'd meet up with her soon. It was really nice hanging out with you, Jaycee." She hugged her then started walking home. When she got there, she found a note. She could read most of it. "J. That's Jordan. He left?" She sat down on the couch and waited in the silence.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she checked the time on her digital watch, she couldn't read clocks. "Karen, we have to go. I guess you could stay if someone takes you home, but I promised Marina I'd meet up with her soon. It was really nice hanging out with you, Jaycee." She hugged her then started walking home. When she got there, she found a note. She could read most of it. "J. That's Jordan. He left?" She sat down on the couch and waited in the silence.



Jaycee: she hugged her back "see you soon."

Karen: "I think I'll stay for a little while. I'll see you at the game?"

Jordan: he checked his watch "oh, we've got to go" he finished eating and paid the waiter.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "I think I'll stay for a little while. I'll see you at the game?"  Jordan: he checked his watch "oh, we've got to go" he finished eating and paid the waiter.



Dawn: "Yeah." she said before she left.

Marina: "Oh, right." She paid for half of the meal, not wanting Jordan to have to.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Yeah." she said before she left.
> 
> Marina: "Oh, right." She paid for half of the meal, not wanting Jordan to have to.



Jordan: he wished Dawn had a phone "I hope she's at my house" he said as he started driving home. He had to get his uniform anyway.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he wished Dawn had a phone "I hope she's at my house" he said as he started driving home. He had to get his uniform anyway.



Marina: "I'm sure she is." She held Alex's hand.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I'm sure she is." She held Alex's hand.



Jordan: he nodded. He pulled up in front of his apartment. "you two can stay here if you want. I'll be right back" he said getting out.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded. He pulled up in front of his apartment. "you two can stay here if you want. I'll be right back" he said getting out.



Marina: "Alright." Once he was gone she leaned over to Alex and kissed him.

Dawn: she started singing one of the few songs she had heard.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Alright." Once he was gone she leaned over to Alex and kissed him.
> 
> Dawn: she started singing one of the few songs she had heard.



Jordan: he opened the door. Seeing Dawn he breathed a sigh of relief "oh good, you're here." He kissed her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he opened the door. Seeing Dawn he breathed a sigh of relief "oh good, you're here." He kissed her.



Dawn: "Hi." She kissed him back. "I-I'm sorry that I left. I thought it would be good if I-" she sighed. "I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Hi." She kissed him back. "I-I'm sorry that I left. I thought it would be good if I-" she sighed. "I'm sorry."



Jordan: he shook his head "it's okay. I wasn't really giving you options. Sorry about how I acted." he went into his room and changed into black shorts. He pulled his shirt off and walked out pulling his jersey on over his head.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> David: he smiled "it really is."



Erica: "Well, I guess life is crazy."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Well, I guess life is crazy."



David: "that's true" he checked the time on his phone "oh. I need to get going. Sorry. I said I'd meet up with some people before the game. We're going to practice and teach Dawn soccer. You can come if you want to."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> David: "that's true" he checked the time on his phone "oh. I need to get going. Sorry. I said I'd meet up with some people before the game. We're going to practice and teach Dawn soccer. You can come if you want to."



Erica: "I won't be any good with soccer, but if you want me to tag along I'll go."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he shook his head "it's okay. I wasn't really giving you options. Sorry about how I acted." he went into his room and changed into black shorts. He pulled his shirt off and walked out pulling his jersey on over his head.


  Dawn: "So you're not mad or sad?" She smiled seeing his muscly chest and her cheeks turned pink. "You must do a lot to get that."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "I won't be any good with soccer, but if you want me to tag along I'll go."



David: "oh, no worries. Jordan's other friend Marina is coming too. She lost one of her legs in a car accident. You can definitely tag along."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: he fell asleep against the wall.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> David: "oh, no worries. Jordan's other friend Marina is coming too. She lost one of her legs in a car accident. You can definitely tag along."



Erica: "Oh,okay, I guess I'll go then." She flashed a smile. "Which way?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "So you're not mad or sad?" She smiled seeing his muscly chest and her cheeks turned pink. "You must do a lot to get that."



Jordan: "I mean it's a little weird. My current girlfriend hanging out with my ex-girlfriend, and it hurt seeing her that mad at me. But I have to learn that some stuff isn't in my control" he said. "hmm?" he asked not realizing what she was talking about at first, than he realized "oh, yeah" he smiled. he pulled his jersey on and grabbed his bag. His slid his shin guards on.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Oh,okay, I guess I'll go then." She flashed a smile. "Which way?"



David: "this way" he pointed. "want a push?" he asked with a smile.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: he fell asleep against the wall.



Karen: she looked over at him, before looking back to the screen.

Jaycee: she sighed. She hated this. She always felt like she ruined friendships.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I mean it's a little weird. My current girlfriend hanging out with my ex-girlfriend, and it hurt seeing her that mad at me. But I have to learn that some stuff isn't in my control" he said. "hmm?" he asked not realizing what she was talking about at first, than he realized "oh, yeah" he smiled. he pulled his jersey on and grabbed his bag. His slid his shin guards on.



Dawn: "She wants to talk to you, but doesn't know what to say." She watched him. She stood and jumped onto his back and wrapped her arms around his shoulders.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> David: "this way" he pointed. "want a push?" he asked with a smile.



Erica: "I think I got it. Thanks though, appreciate it." She adjusted herself and started rolling along again.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "She wants to talk to you, but doesn't know what to say." She watched him. She stood and jumped onto his back and wrapped her arms around his shoulders.



Jordan: he nodded "yeah, we do need to talk. I think both of us could use a chance to redeem ourselves and talk like adults." he laughed as she jumped on his back. He kissed her hands. He balanced and pulled his knee length socks on.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "I think I got it. Thanks though, appreciate it." She adjusted herself and started rolling along again.



David: he nodded and walked along side of her. As they passed his house he said "I just have to grab my bag. One sec" he ducked inside grabbed his bag and quickly came back out.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> David: he nodded and walked along side of her. As they passed his house he said "I just have to grab my bag. One sec" he ducked inside grabbed his bag and quickly came back out.



Erica: She nodded, waited for him and followed when he came back.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He frowned in his sleep. He thought about Jaycee, making his sleep disturbed.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "yeah, we do need to talk. I think both of us could use a chance to redeem ourselves and talk like adults." he laughed as she jumped on his back. He kissed her hands. He balanced and pulled his knee length socks on.



Dawn: she smiled. She stroked his neck and sighed. It was what she regretted most. Tears filled her eyes and she put her head down on his shoulder.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: "Please talk to me. I love you." He kissed her forehead.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She shook her head. "Nothing is wrong."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She nodded, waited for him and followed when he came back.





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. She stroked his neck and sighed. It was what she regretted most. Tears filled her eyes and she put her head down on his shoulder.



David: he walked next to her being careful not to get ahead of her.

Jordan: "Dawn, Honey? It's okay. That part of your life is over." He sat down moving her onto his lap and tied on his cleats.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He woke up. Adjusting the cuffs on his shirt, he sat up.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> David: he walked next to her being careful not to get ahead of her.
> 
> Jordan: "Dawn, Honey? It's okay. That part of your life is over." He sat down moving her onto his lap and tied on his cleats.



Erica: "You can take the lead you know, you know where we're headed."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She shook her head. "Nothing is wrong."



Marcus: "You promise?" He held her closer and rested his head back down on the pillow.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He woke up. Adjusting the cuffs on his shirt, he sat up.



Karen: "you could go talk to Jaycee..if you want. I'll stay in here."

Jaycee: she lay her head on her knees.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he walked next to her being careful not to get ahead of her.  Jordan: "Dawn, Honey? It's okay. That part of your life is over." He sat down moving her onto his lap and tied on his cleats.



Dawn: "Okay." She said quietly. She touched his neck with her pale hand, then hugged him, tears running down her face. "I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "You can take the lead you know, you know where we're headed."



David: he nodded. He walked slightly ahead of her. He saw the fields in the distance "we're just heading there."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay." She said quietly. She touched his neck with her pale hand, then hugged him, tears running down her face. "I'm sorry."



Jordan: he hugged her "oh Dawn, please don't cry. It's okay. I've forgiven you." He had, but he didn't like thinking about the moment when she held his life in her hands "maybe there was more of a reason than you knew that you didn't kill me."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> David: he nodded. He walked slightly ahead of her. He saw the fields in the distance "we're just heading there."



Erica: She nodded. "Okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She nodded. "Okay."



David: he saw Eli's truck, he had probably picked Nathan up. He smiled at Erica as they made it to the field.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he hugged her "oh Dawn, please don't cry. It's okay. I've forgiven you." He had, but he didn't like thinking about the moment when she held his life in her hands "maybe there was more of a reason than you knew that you didn't kill me."



Dawn: she shook her head and sobbed into his chest. "I'm so, so sorry. I don't know how you could forgive me for being so-so horrible. Such a monster. I-I don't understand."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "I do want to talk with her...I don't know what to say."

Lynn: She didn't say anything.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she shook her head and sobbed into his chest. "I'm so, so sorry. I don't know how you could forgive me for being so-so horrible. Such a monster. I-I don't understand."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I do want to talk with her...I don't know what to say."
> 
> Lynn: She didn't say anything.



Jordan: "Dawn, stop. I love you."

Karen: she shook her head "you'll figure it out."

OOC: edited. I read Dani's post wrong.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "Dawn, stop. I love you."  Karen: she shook her head "you'll figure it out."  OOC: edited. I read Dani's post wrong.



Dawn: "I don't know why." She cried.

Marcus: "So you are mad at me." He frowned and got her off of his lap. "I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I don't know why." She cried.
> 
> Marcus: "So you are mad at me." He frowned and got her off of his lap. "I'm sorry."



Jordan: he kissed her head "you aren't the same person you were there. I love you so much."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "I'm not mad! I'm confused..."

Ciel: "O-Okay..." he got up and went to Jaycee. "Hey."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "I'm not mad! I'm confused..."
> 
> Ciel: "O-Okay..." he got up and went to Jaycee. "Hey."



Jaycee: she raised her head and looked up at him "hey" she said quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her head "you aren't the same person you were there. I love you so much."



Dawn: "O-okay." She said quietly. She looked up into his eyes, tears still in her eyes.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "I'm not mad! I'm confused..."  Ciel: "O-Okay..." he got up and went to Jaycee. "Hey."



Marcus: "Why are you confused then?"

Marina: she wondered why they were not back yet. She shrugged it off and kissed Alex.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "O-okay." She said quietly. She looked up into his eyes, tears still in her eyes.



Jordan: he looked back at her "sweetheart, we all regret things. Your case is different. It's more extreme. But, that's gone now. That isn't who I fell in love with." he kissed her.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he saw Eli's truck, he had probably picked Nathan up. He smiled at Erica as they made it to the field.



Erica: "Looks like we're here."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked back at her "sweetheart, we all regret things. Your case is different. It's more extreme. But, that's gone now. That isn't who I fell in love with." he kissed her.



Dawn: "How do you know?" She asked, kissing him back.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Looks like we're here."





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "How do you know?" She asked, kissing him back.



David: he nodded. "yep, looks like we beat Jordan here." he waved at Eli and Nathan. Eli stood in goal and blocked one of Nathan's shots. He sat on the edge of Eli's truck and put on his shin guards, socks, and cleats.

Jordan: he paused "what do you mean?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he nodded. "yep, looks like we beat Jordan here." he waved at Eli and Nathan. Eli stood in goal and blocked one of Nathan's shots. He sat on the edge of Eli's truck and put on his shin guards, socks, and cleats.  Jordan: he paused "what do you mean?"



Dawn: "How do you know I've changed?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "How do you know I've changed?"



Jordan: "Dawn, you used to kill people. It was your job, but then you stopped. You became so caring, and loving and you made friends. You changed, and I love you." He looked up at the clock on the wall. He was already late.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he nodded. "yep, looks like we beat Jordan here." he waved at Eli and Nathan. Eli stood in goal and blocked one of Nathan's shots. He sat on the edge of Eli's truck and put on his shin guards, socks, and cleats.
> 
> Jordan: he paused "what do you mean?"



Erica: She threw up a hand to wave to Eli and Nathan and found a good spot to rest her chair.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She threw up a hand to wave to Eli and Nathan and found a good spot to rest her chair.



Eli: he turned and waved at Erica and David. "hey! Erica right?" he didn't know her very well.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Eli: he turned and waved at Erica and David. "hey! Erica right?" he didn't know her very well.



Erica: "Yeah, that's me. How are you?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "Dawn, you used to kill people. It was your job, but then you stopped. You became so caring, and loving and you made friends. You changed, and I love you." He looked up at the clock on the wall. He was already late.



Dawn: "I never wanted to kill people. I was always like this. I just-I never thought I could. And I-I always loved you." She put her head down. "I was too scared to rebel until Alex did. I thought-I-I thought they would kill me if I did."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Yeah, that's me. How are you?"





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I never wanted to kill people. I was always like this. I just-I never thought I could. And I-I always loved you." She put her head down. "I was too scared to rebel until Alex did. I thought-I-I thought they would kill me if I did."



Eli: "I'm good. Are you okay?" he asked.

Nathan: he walked over joining them. 

Jordan: he nodded "they didn't though. You're here, you made it here, and we're going to be okay. I'm so sorry, but we should really get going. I left Marina and Alex in the car."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Eli: "I'm good. Are you okay?" he asked.
> 
> Nathan: he walked over joining them.
> 
> Jordan: he nodded "they didn't though. You're here, you made it here, and we're going to be okay. I'm so sorry, but we should really get going. I left Marina and Alex in the car."



Erica: "In a matter of speaking, yes."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "In a matter of speaking, yes."



Eli: he nodded unsure of what to say. 

David: he stood up "Jordan hasn't made it here yet?" 

Nathan: "nope, no sign of him yet. Hopefully he's playing."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Eli: "I'm good. Are you okay?" he asked.  Nathan: he walked over joining them.  Jordan: he nodded "they didn't though. You're here, you made it here, and we're going to be okay. I'm so sorry, but we should really get going. I left Marina and Alex in the car."



Dawn: "Right."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Eli: he nodded unsure of what to say.
> 
> David: he stood up "Jordan hasn't made it here yet?"
> 
> Nathan: "nope, no sign of him yet. Hopefully he's playing."



Erica: "I really hope we win the game tonight, that would be awesome."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Right."



Jordan: he kissed her one more time. He stood and grabbed a ball from a closet. He realized he had left the one he would normally grab with Jon. He led the way to the car.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "I really hope we win the game tonight, that would be awesome."



Nathan: "me too. It would be pretty great. I think we've got the edge on them."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her one more time. He stood and grabbed a ball from a closet. He realized he had left the one he would normally grab with Jon. He led the way to the car.



Dawn: she sat in the passenger's seat and was able to buckle herself in after a minute. She looked back at the couple and smiled.

Marina: she blushed and pulled away from Alex.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she sat in the passenger's seat and was able to buckle herself in after a minute. She looked back at the couple and smiled.
> 
> Marina: she blushed and pulled away from Alex.



Jordan: he smiled at Dawn and then looked back at Marina and Alex before pulling away. He drove them to the fields.


----------



## danibryan819

Alex: He smiled.

Ciel: He cleared his throat. "I'm sorry..."

Lynn: "Things seemed...better...i Chemical Alley. It was like I didn't want to leave."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Alex: He smiled.
> 
> Ciel: He cleared his throat. "I'm sorry..."
> 
> Lynn: "Things seemed...better...i Chemical Alley. It was like I didn't want to leave."



Jaycee: "me too" she said looking up at him.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Alex: He smiled.  Ciel: He cleared his throat. "I'm sorry..."  Lynn: "Things seemed...better...i Chemical Alley. It was like I didn't want to leave."



Marcus: he frowned. "I didn't either. But we can't do anything about that now. We're together and that's all that matters." He pulled her back against him and kissed her forehead.

Dawn: "I'm sorry, but I really can't learn today. I was shot, I don't think I should be very active."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he frowned. "I didn't either. But we can't do anything about that now. We're together and that's all that matters." He pulled her back against him and kissed her forehead.
> 
> Dawn: "I'm sorry, but I really can't learn today. I was shot, I don't think I should be very active."



Jordan: "yeah, I figured that. You can watch us. I wouldn't have come but I should really get some practice in."

Nathan: he waved seeing Jordan pull up "hey slow poke."

Jordan: "ha ha. Sorry."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yeah, I figured that. You can watch us. I wouldn't have come but I should really get some practice in."
> 
> Nathan: he waved seeing Jordan pull up "hey slow poke."
> 
> Jordan: "ha ha. Sorry."



Erica: She nodded. "Sup?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yeah, I figured that. You can watch us. I wouldn't have come but I should really get some practice in."  Nathan: he waved seeing Jordan pull up "hey slow poke."  Jordan: "ha ha. Sorry."



Dawn: "Okay." When she got out she jumped up onto his back again. "My fault, Nathan."

Marina: she got out of the car and removed her shoe. She loved the feeling of grass. "Hi."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He sighed and looked at the ceiling. "I'll deal with being friendzoned. I understand...but..I was an idiot."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She nodded. "Sup?"



Jordan: he smiled seeing her "oh, not too much. I'm so ready to get back out there."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled seeing her "oh, not too much. I'm so ready to get back out there."



Erica: "Then get out there and leave the standing on the sidelines to me!" Only until after did she realize what she said.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay." When she got out she jumped up onto his back again. "My fault, Nathan."
> 
> Marina: she got out of the car and removed her shoe. She loved the feeling of grass. "Hi."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He sighed and looked at the ceiling. "I'll deal with being friendzoned. I understand...but..I was an idiot."



Jordan: he smiled holding her on his back. 

Nathan: he laughed "that's okay. Hi Marina. Come on Jordan. We don't have too long." 

Jordan: he nodded and lowered Dawn off of his back. "sorry."

Jaycee: "I am so sorry. I didn't mean to..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Then get out there and leave the standing on the sidelines to me!" Only until after did she realize what she said.



Jordan: he smiled.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled holding her on his back.  Nathan: he laughed "that's okay. Hi Marina. Come on Jordan. We don't have too long."  Jordan: he nodded and lowered Dawn off of his back. "sorry."  Jaycee: "I am so sorry. I didn't mean to..."



Dawn: she kissed him. "Go get'm tiger."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she kissed him. "Go get'm tiger."



Jordan: he ran onto the field with other boys. They started practicing. Eli stood in goal as they took turns kicking the ball in. They then worked in pairs kicking the ball up and down the length of the field before shooting. They each wore their jerseys.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he ran onto the field with other boys. They started practicing. Eli stood in goal as they took turns kicking the ball in. They then worked in pairs kicking the ball up and down the length of the field before shooting. They each wore their jerseys.



Dawn: she watched in awe.

Marina: she looked down at her leg and frowned. She saw a soccer ball on the ground near her. It was so tempting.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she watched in awe.
> 
> Marina: she looked down at her leg and frowned. She saw a soccer ball on the ground near her. It was so tempting.



Eli: he drop kicked the ball sending it flying.

Jordan: he jumped up hitting the ball off of his chest and then kicked it sending it flying into the goal.

Eli: "woah Jordan! You're back!"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Eli: he drop kicked the ball sending it flying.
> 
> Jordan: he jumped up hitting the ball off of his chest and then kicked it sending it flying into the goal.
> 
> Eli: "woah Jordan! You're back!"



Dawn: she giggled. "That was really cool!" She reached into his bag and pulled out one of his old soccer jerseys that she had snuck. She quickly pulled off her sweater and put the jersey on.

Marina: she smiled and clapped. She smiled at Dawn. "Good job. Girlfriends wear their boyfriend's jerseys a lot."

Dawn: "I thought so." She smiled.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He looked to his feet. He hated the sound of the word 'sorry'. "Nobody should ever mean to...but I fell for you and that was stoppable."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she giggled. "That was really cool!" She reached into his bag and pulled out one of his old soccer jerseys that she had snuck. She quickly pulled off her sweater and put the jersey on.
> 
> Marina: she smiled and clapped. She smiled at Dawn. "Good job. Girlfriends wear their boyfriend's jerseys a lot."
> 
> Dawn: "I thought so." She smiled.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked to his feet. He hated the sound of the word 'sorry'. "Nobody should ever mean to...but I fell for you and that was stoppable."



Jordan: he smiled at the praise "it's good to be back" he said. He saw Dawn and smiled wider. She looked so cute in his jersey.

Nathan: "with you back we'll definitely win tonight!"

Jaycee: her eyes filled. She looked down trying to hide them.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: "Marilyn Dakota, you are the love of my life and I will never ever leave you. I just need to know why you feel like this. Am I doing something wrong?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled at the praise "it's good to be back" he said. He saw Dawn and smiled wider. She looked so cute in his jersey.
> 
> Nathan: "with you back we'll definitely win tonight!"



Dawn: when he looked at her she blew him a kiss.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Marilyn Dakota, you are the love of my life and I will never ever leave you. I just need to know why you feel like this. Am I doing something wrong?"



Lynn: "You're perfect...I don't know...It's driving me crazy."

Ciel: "Don't cry...I won't stop being your friend. As you said, you didn't want to be alone. I won't let you like that, as I promised." he looked at her, his eyes still puffy from when he had cried.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "You're perfect...I don't know...It's driving me crazy."
> 
> Ciel: "Don't cry...I won't stop being your friend. As you said, you didn't want to be alone. I won't let you like that, as I promised." he looked at her, his eyes still puffy from when he had cried.



Marcus: he kissed her. "Everything will be alright. Remember when we looked at those trees and your broke your leg? Do you miss me carrying you around? You being dependent on me, not the other way around? I'd be happy to carry you and do things like that to make you happy."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: when he looked at her she blew him a kiss.





danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "You're perfect...I don't know...It's driving me crazy."
> 
> Ciel: "Don't cry...I won't stop being your friend. As you said, you didn't want to be alone. I won't let you like that, as I promised." he looked at her, his eyes still puffy from when he had cried.



Jordan: he smiled when she blew him a kiss. 

Jaycee: she looked up at him. She could tell he had been crying. "thank you. I'm sorry I hurt you" she whispered trying not to cry.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he kissed her. "Everything will be alright. Remember when we looked at those trees and your broke your leg? Do you miss me carrying you around? You being dependent on me, not the other way around? I'd be happy to carry you and do things like that to make you happy."



Lynn: She chuckled. "I just miss the whole world...sometimes I wish I could go back."

Ciel: "I'm sorry I hurt you..." he smiled slightly.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She chuckled. "I just miss the whole world...sometimes I wish I could go back."
> 
> Ciel: "I'm sorry I hurt you..." he smiled slightly.



Marcus: "M-maybe-maybe we can." He said quietly.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She chuckled. "I just miss the whole world...sometimes I wish I could go back."
> 
> Ciel: "I'm sorry I hurt you..." he smiled slightly.



Jaycee: she smiled slightly and her tears fell. She quickly wiped them away.

Jordan: he shot another ball into the goal.


----------



## Fairywings

Erica: She watched, for one moment being taken away from her thoughts and being distracted.


----------



## Doodle98

Marina: she checked her watch. The real game should start soon.

Dawn: she walked over to Jordan. "I know I got shot last night, but could I please try?"


----------



## disneygirl520

David: he kicked the ball to Jordan who passed it back. He worked to get around Nathan playing defense. He shot the ball across the front of the goal.

Eli: he went to block the ball expecting it to go in instead of across. 

Jordan: he kicked the ball in.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "Maybe..." she concentrated on Chemical Alley. She figured the two trees in her mind and fell to the floor.

Ciel: He looked down, unsure of what to say.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she checked her watch. The real game should start soon.
> 
> Dawn: she walked over to Jordan. "I know I got shot last night, but could I please try?"



Jordan: he looked at her "please be careful" he said setting the ball in front of her. He knew his other teammates would be arriving soon.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Maybe..." she concentrated on Chemical Alley. She figured the two trees in her mind and fell to the floor.
> 
> Ciel: He looked down, unsure of what to say.



Jaycee: she held her hand out to him wanting him to sit next to her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked at her "please be careful" he said setting the ball in front of her. He knew his other teammates would be arriving soon.



Marcus: he paled and picked her up.

Dawn: she tried to kick it, but missed and fell. She got up and tried again. The ball whizzed into the goal. "Did I do it?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he paled and picked her up.
> 
> Dawn: she tried to kick it, but missed and fell. She got up and tried again. The ball whizzed into the goal. "Did I do it?"



Jordan: he smiled "yeah! You got it!"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "yeah! You got it!"



Dawn: she squealed and kissed him. "I did it!"


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She woke up in Chemical Alley. All of her wounds healed. She jumped in excitement. "Yes!" she yelled, walking to Marcus's body and trying to hake him awake.

Ciel He scooched beside her.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she squealed and kissed him. "I did it!"



Jordan: he kissed her back and smiled. He saw some other teammates arrive and his coach. They had to go to the locker rooms. "i've got to go now. I love you. I'll see you after the game."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She woke up in Chemical Alley. All of her wounds healed. She jumped in excitement. "Yes!" she yelled, walking to Marcus's body and trying to hake him awake.
> 
> Ciel He scooched beside her.



Jaycee: she leaned against him. "we have to get going soon" she whispered.


----------



## Fairywings

Erica: She wheeled over to the stands.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She woke up in Chemical Alley. All of her wounds healed. She jumped in excitement. "Yes!" she yelled, walking to Marcus's body and trying to hake him awake.
> 
> Ciel He scooched beside her.



Dawn: "Okay. I love you too."

Marcus: he felt something inside him. Lynn. He tore off his shirt and ripped open his stitches and banged his head against the wall. He eventually crumpled on the ground and passed out.


----------



## disneygirl520

Jordan: he ran up to his coach who didn't hesitate at all in letting him play. They went into the locker room as the stands began to fill. They went to a practice field and did a few drills before waiting in the wings to enter the field. He felt the nerves start to come on in the silence. The announcer broke the silence.

Announcer: "ARE WE READY?!?!" he called into the crowds.

Jordan: he smiled, this was where he was meant to be.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "Marcus?"

Ciel: "Yeah...it's been a long day..."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Marcus?"
> 
> Ciel: "Yeah...it's been a long day..."



Jaycee: she nodded "I want to go to the game. Do you want to come?" she asked. 

Karen: she came out of the room.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he ran up to his coach who didn't hesitate at all in letting him play. They went into the locker room as the stands began to fill. They went to a practice field and did a few drills before waiting in the wings to enter the field. He felt the nerves start to come on in the silence. The announcer broke the silence.
> 
> Announcer: "ARE WE READY?!?!" he called into the crowds.
> 
> Jordan: he smiled, this was where he was meant to be.



Erica: She cheered with the crowd.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she nodded "I want to go to the game. Do you want to come?" she asked.
> 
> Karen: she came out of the room.



Ciel "Sure." he nodded. "Soccer, right? All I've ever done is track and field." he rambled.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Marcus?"
> 
> Ciel: "Yeah...it's been a long day..."



Marcus: he opened his eyes slightly. He felt a sharp pain in his neck, where Harmony had sliced him. He was back. "Lynn? Marilyn?"

Dawn: she jumped hearing the announcer.

Marina: she smiled and held Alex's hand.


----------



## disneygirl520

Caroline: she hurried into the stadium finding Marina and Dawn she sat by them.

Announcer: the announcer started off announcing each of the boys on the other time with a lack of excitement. They each ran out. He moved on to the home team screaming out each of the boys names "....NATHAN JAMES, DAVID EVANS, ELI LUCAS!!" each of the boys ran out hearing their name. The crowd cheered.

Jordan: he smiled waiting to hear his name.

Announcer: "and returning tonight! JORDAAAAN WILSOOOON!!!" he called holding out his name.

Jordan: he ran out holding one arm up. The crowd went wild. He smiled. He waved to the crown. This one was special. In this crowd was his girlfriend, his best friend, his mom, his step mom, and his brother and sister along with his other friends.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel "Sure." he nodded. "Soccer, right? All I've ever done is track and field." he rambled.



Jaycee: "yeah, soccer" she smiled. She led Karen and Ciel to her car and started driving to the fields.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she hurried into the stadium finding Marina and Dawn she sat by them.
> 
> Announcer: the announcer started off announcing each of the boys on the other time with a lack of excitement. They each ran out. He moved on to the home team screaming out each of the boys names "....NATHAN JAMES, DAVID EVANS, ELI LUCAS!!" each of the boys ran out hearing their name. The crowd cheered.
> 
> Jordan: he smiled waiting to hear his name.
> 
> Announcer: "and returning tonight! JORDAAAAN WILSOOOON!!!" he called holding out his name.
> 
> Jordan: he ran out holding one arm up. The crowd went wild. He smiled. He waved to the crown. This one was special. In this crowd was his girlfriend, his best friend, his mom, his step mom, and his brother and sister along with his other friends.



Dawn: she smiled and called "I love you!"

Marina: she cheered for Jordan.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled and called "I love you!"
> 
> Marina: she cheered for Jordan.



Jordan: he smiled up at the crowd. He was so glad to be back. The teams went to the sidelines except for two from each team. David and Jordan stepped up to middle for the coin flip, they won and picked which way they would go and they would start with the ball. They joined the team and then each of the boys found their positions. Jordan stood right at the center facing the other team, David was to his right. Eli played in goal, he wore gloves on his hands and a yellow shirt over his jersey. Nathan played in front of the goal as sweeper. The whistle blew and they started playing an intensive game.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "Marcus!" she smiled.

Ciel: He nodded and followed her. He got out of the car when they were there.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled up at the crowd. He was so glad to be back. The teams went to the sidelines except for two from each team. David and Jordan stepped up to middle for the coin flip, they won and picked which way they would go and they would start with the ball. They joined the team and then each of the boys found their positions. Jordan stood right at the center facing the other team, David was to his right. Eli played in goal, he wore gloves on his hands and a yellow shirt over his jersey. Nathan played in front of the goal as sweeper. The whistle blew and they started playing an intensive game.



Dawn: "Miss Caroline, this is scary. Does Jordan being in the front ever scare you?"


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled up at the crowd. He was so glad to be back. The teams went to the sidelines except for two from each team. David and Jordan stepped up to middle for the coin flip, they won and picked which way they would go and they would start with the ball. They joined the team and then each of the boys found their positions. Jordan stood right at the center facing the other team, David was to his right. Eli played in goal, he wore gloves on his hands and a yellow shirt over his jersey. Nathan played in front of the goal as sweeper. The whistle blew and they started playing an intensive game.



Erica: She watched in fascination, cheering when appropriate.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Marcus!" she smiled.
> 
> Ciel: He nodded and followed her. He got out of the car when they were there.



Marcus: he sat up. "We're back?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Jaycee: she found an open row sitting down.

Karen: she followed her.

Caroline: "sometimes a little bit. But you don't have to be afraid. He'll be okay." 

Jordan: he continued playing hard. He slid stealing the ball and passing it to David who took it up the field. He jumped up ready for the pass. The pass came and he shot into the goal, but the goalie narrowly stopped it. He ran backwards watching the ball.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she found an open row sitting down.
> 
> Karen: she followed her.
> 
> Caroline: "sometimes a little bit. But you don't have to be afraid. He'll be okay."
> 
> Jordan: he continued playing hard. He slid stealing the ball and passing it to David who took it up the field. He jumped up ready for the pass. The pass came and he shot into the goal, but the goalie narrowly stopped it. He ran backwards watching the ball.



Dawn: she clutched Caroline's hand.

Marina: "Wow." They were really good.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she found an open row sitting down.
> 
> Karen: she followed her.
> 
> Caroline: "sometimes a little bit. But you don't have to be afraid. He'll be okay."
> 
> Jordan: he continued playing hard. He slid stealing the ball and passing it to David who took it up the field. He jumped up ready for the pass. The pass came and he shot into the goal, but the goalie narrowly stopped it. He ran backwards watching the ball.





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she clutched Caroline's hand.
> 
> Marina: "Wow." They were really good.



Erica: "Our school team's amazing." Being in a wheelchair, she was next to one end of the first row of seats.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she clutched Caroline's hand.
> 
> Marina: "Wow." They were really good.



Caroline: she held her hand "it's okay" she whispered.

Jordan: the ball went the other way. Nathan blocked it once but it was passed back. The ball was kicked soaring toward their goal. Eli jumped up catching it. He kicked it across the field to Jordan. Jordan: he saw it coming and did what he did in practice. He hit it off of his chest, dribbled it up the field and kicked it high toward the goal. The ball hit the back of the net.

Caroline: he jumped up "yes!! Go Jordan!!"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Our school team's amazing." Being in a wheelchair, she was next to one end of the first row of seats.



Marina: she smiled. "I'm so proud of Jordan." She looked around for a woman and two kids, but there were a lot of families there.

Dawn: "Miss Caroline, why is it important for me to wear his jersey?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she held her hand "it's okay" she whispered.
> 
> Jordan: the ball went the other way. Nathan blocked it once but it was passed back. The ball was kicked soaring toward their goal. Eli jumped up catching it. He kicked it across the field to Jordan. Jordan: he saw it coming and did what he did in practice. He hit it off of his chest, dribbled it up the field and kicked it high toward the goal. The ball hit the back of the net.
> 
> Caroline: he jumped up "yes!! Go Jordan!!"



Marina: "Go Jordan!!!!!" She screamed.

Dawn: she cheered.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she held her hand "it's okay" she whispered.
> 
> Jordan: the ball went the other way. Nathan blocked it once but it was passed back. The ball was kicked soaring toward their goal. Eli jumped up catching it. He kicked it across the field to Jordan. Jordan: he saw it coming and did what he did in practice. He hit it off of his chest, dribbled it up the field and kicked it high toward the goal. The ball hit the back of the net.
> 
> Caroline: he jumped up "yes!! Go Jordan!!"





Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Go Jordan!!!!!" She screamed.
> 
> Dawn: she cheered.



Erica: "Go Jordan!"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she smiled. "I'm so proud of Jordan." She looked around for a woman and two kids, but there were a lot of families there.
> 
> Dawn: "Miss Caroline, why is it important for me to wear his jersey?"





Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Go Jordan!!!!!" She screamed.
> 
> Dawn: she cheered.



Jordan: he waved up at them and then continued playing. 

Caroline: "it's not really important. It's just kind of a thing they do, to show who's with who, see, Eli's girlfriend is...there" she said spotting a girl with the name Lucas printed across the back of the jersey she was wearing. She looked over at Marina "who are you looking for?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he waved up at them and then continued playing.
> 
> Caroline: "it's not really important. It's just kind of a thing they do, to show who's with who, see, Eli's girlfriend is...there" she said spotting a girl with the name Lucas printed across the back of the jersey she was wearing. She looked over at Marina "who are you looking for?"



Marina: "Some people I know, I didn't go to Jordan's school, so you wouldn't know them." She wasn't lying...

Dawn: "Oh, okay. Can you read what it says on my jersey? I can't read a lot."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Some people I know, I didn't go to Jordan's school, so you wouldn't know them." She wasn't lying...
> 
> Dawn: "Oh, okay. Can you read what it says on my jersey? I can't read a lot."



Caroline: she nodded "oh, okay." Looking at Dawn she said "yours says 'Wilson' because that's Jordan's last name, and it's over the number 11 because that's his number. It matches his see" she said pointing down to Jordan. 

Jordan: he passed the ball to David who took a shot that narrowly missed.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she nodded "oh, okay." Looking at Dawn she said "yours says 'Wilson' because that's Jordan's last name, and it's over the number 11 because that's his number. It matches his see" she said pointing down to Jordan.
> 
> Jordan: he passed the ball to David who took a shot that narrowly missed.



Dawn: "Ooh! We match!" She smiled.

Marina: she sighed. "Ms. Wilson?" She told her about Jordan's stepmom and stepsiblings gently, hoping she would upset her.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Ooh! We match!" She smiled.
> 
> Marina: she sighed. "Ms. Wilson?" She told her about Jordan's stepmom and stepsiblings gently, hoping she would upset her.



Caroline: she listened she didn't know how to feel "they're here? Now? Why-why wouldn't he tell me?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she listened she didn't know how to feel "they're here? Now? Why-why wouldn't he tell me?"



Marina: "He was busy today. He is just meeting them, nothing serious, the kids have no idea they're related or anything."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "He was busy today. He is just meeting them, nothing serious, the kids have no idea they're related or anything."



Caroline: she tried not to let herself be bothered by this. "oh, ok" it was just that it had always been just her and Jordan and she didn't know if she liked that it was changing. 

Jordan: he took a corner kick, the ball flew past the players and to David who kicked it into the goal.

Hannah: she watched, she pointed Jordan out to her kids. She couldn't believe how good he was.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she tried not to let herself be bothered by this. "oh, ok" it was just that it had always been just her and Jordan and she didn't know if she liked that it was changing.
> 
> Jordan: he took a corner kick, the ball flew past the players and to David who kicked it into the goal.
> 
> Hannah: she watched, she pointed Jordan out to her kids. She couldn't believe how good he was.



Marina: "I'm so-Go David!-sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I'm so-Go David!-sorry."



Caroline: she cheered for David, "it's okay. I just thought Jon was out of our lives."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she tried not to let herself be bothered by this. "oh, ok" it was just that it had always been just her and Jordan and she didn't know if she liked that it was changing.
> 
> Jordan: he took a corner kick, the ball flew past the players and to David who kicked it into the goal.
> 
> Hannah: she watched, she pointed Jordan out to her kids. She couldn't believe how good he was.



Erica: "Go David!" she yelled, giving him two thumbs up.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she cheered for David, "it's okay. I just thought Jon was out of our lives."



Marina: "He is. Jordan refused to see him."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Go David!" she yelled, giving him two thumbs up.





Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "He is. Jordan refused to see him."



David: he glanced up at the crowd. Seeing Erica he smiled. The boys continued playing.

Caroline: she felt like it was wrong to be happy about that but she was. "yeah, but those are his kids and his wife and so if Jordan becomes part of their lives then Jon is back in ours."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he glanced up at the crowd. Seeing Erica he smiled. The boys continued playing.
> 
> Caroline: she felt like it was wrong to be happy about that but she was. "yeah, but those are his kids and his wife and so if Jordan becomes part of their lives then Jon is back in ours."



Marina: "He just wants to meet them. She called him and wanted to make things right and agreed to meet them."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he glanced up at the crowd. Seeing Erica he smiled. The boys continued playing.
> 
> Caroline: she felt like it was wrong to be happy about that but she was. "yeah, but those are his kids and his wife and so if Jordan becomes part of their lives then Jon is back in ours."



Erica: She watched the game continue.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "He just wants to meet them. She called him and wanted to make things right and agreed to meet them."



Caroline: "I understand. I do. I just...I don't know" she felt selfish.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "I understand. I do. I just...I don't know" she felt selfish.



Marina: "It's okay, Caroline. I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "It's okay, Caroline. I'm sorry."



Caroline: she shook her head "don't be. I just need I stop being so selfish." She watched the game.

Jordan: the game continued as the ball moved up and down the field. Each team took many shots but no goals were scored until one flew over Eli's head. He tried to stop it but it only brushed his fingertips.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she shook her head "don't be. I just need I stop being so selfish." She watched the game.
> 
> Jordan: the game continued as the ball moved up and down the field. Each team took many shots but no goals were scored until one flew over Eli's head. He tried to stop it but it only brushed his fingertips.



Dawn: "Miss Caroline, you aren't selfish."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Miss Caroline, you aren't selfish."



Caroline: she let out a sigh as the shot went in "but I am. I don't want to share my son." 

Jordan: he didn't let the other team getting a point bother him. The ball was reset and they continued.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she shook her head "don't be. I just need I stop being so selfish." She watched the game.
> 
> Jordan: the game continued as the ball moved up and down the field. Each team took many shots but no goals were scored until one flew over Eli's head. He tried to stop it but it only brushed his fingertips.



Erica: She sighed with the crowd. "Better luck next time!"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she let out a sigh as the shot went in "but I am. I don't want to share my son."
> 
> Jordan: he didn't let the other team getting a point bother him. The ball was reset and they continued.



Dawn: "That's understandable." She smiled watching him kick off.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "That's understandable." She smiled watching him kick off.



Caroline: she sighed. She watched Jordan kick off and make his way down the field with the ball.  They were at 2 to 1, and the game wouldn't last much longer. This was good. 

Jordan: he ran down the field passing the ball off. It was kicked back to him, he shot at the goal. The ball was stopped and kicked out. Jordan jumped up head butting it. That hurt worse than it was suppose to, 'crap' he thought. His vision went blurry and he felt dizzy for a second before coming back. He was okay. He continued playing.

Caroline: she took a sharp breath in seeing Jordan hit the ball with his head. She let it out in a sigh of relief as he went running again.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she sighed. She watched Jordan kick off and make his way down the field with the ball.  They were at 2 to 1, and the game wouldn't last much longer. This was good.
> 
> Jordan: he ran down the field passing the ball off. It was kicked back to him, he shot at the goal. The ball was stopped and kicked out. Jordan jumped up head butting it. That hurt worse than it was suppose to, 'crap' he thought. His vision went blurry and he felt dizzy for a second before coming back. He was okay. He continued playing.
> 
> Caroline: she took a sharp breath in seeing Jordan hit the ball with his head. She let it out in a sigh of relief as he went running again.



Dawn: she watched attentively. "I have absolutely no idea what's going on."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she watched attentively. "I have absolutely no idea what's going on."



Caroline: "that's okay. Basically our team is trying to get the ball in that goal and the other team is trying to get the ball into our goal" she said pointing. "they can't use their arms or hands, except for the goalie, Eli's ours, and that's theirs. What happened there is that well, Jordan went into a coma for a head injuring so hitting the ball with his head isn't the best idea."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "that's okay. Basically our team is trying to get the ball in that goal and the other team is trying to get the ball into our goal" she said pointing. "they can't use their arms or hands, except for the goalie, Eli's ours, and that's theirs. What happened there is that well, Jordan went into a coma for a head injuring so hitting the ball with his head isn't the best idea."



Dawn: she bit her lip. "That isn't good." If he passed out and went back to Chemical Alley she would just die.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I may not be on much today, school then the state fair then The Lion King broadway musical.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she bit her lip. "That isn't good." If he passed out and went back to Chemical Alley she would just die.



Caroline: "no, it's not. But it looks like he's alright" she said watching.

Jordan: he ran down the field again. His hair was wet with sweat and his jersey stuck to his back. He looked for someone to pass to, he went around their defense, and kicked the ball hard into the goal. 3-1 he thought.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "no, it's not. But it looks like he's alright" she said watching.  Jordan: he ran down the field again. His hair was wet with sweat and his jersey stuck to his back. He looked for someone to pass to, he went around their defense, and kicked the ball hard into the goal. 3-1 he thought.



Marina: she cheered.

Dawn: "YAY JORDAN!" She screamed.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she cheered.
> 
> Dawn: "YAY JORDAN!" She screamed.



Caroline: she cheered for her son. 

Jordan: he smiled hearing the crowd cheer. He high-fived David and another teammate. He looked up at the scoreboard. They only had a few minutes left. 

Hannah: she watched amazed. Her kids cheered for Jordan.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she cheered for her son.  Jordan: he smiled hearing the crowd cheer. He high-fived David and another teammate. He looked up at the scoreboard. They only had a few minutes left.  Hannah: she watched amazed. Her kids cheered for Jordan.



Dawn: she looked at the scoreboard. "What does that say?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she looked at the scoreboard. "What does that say?"



Caroline: she showed her "that's our score, and that's their score. That's the time that's left. It counts down, when it gets to zero the game is over. We win if our score is higher than theirs."

Nathan: Nathan took a goal kick sending the ball to David.

David: he turned to get the ball and felt his knee twist. He winced, he kicked the ball away from him, he looked up at the time. There wasn't enough time for him to switch out, and they were winning he just had to keep the ball from getting on their side. He did his best to run, but slowed to a limping walk. 2 more minutes.

Jordan: he knew David was hurt, if he sat down the time would stop and he could get off of the field but that would give the ball to the other team giving them a chance to score. He ran with the ball waiting for the time to run out.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she showed her "that's our score, and that's their score. That's the time that's left. It counts down, when it gets to zero the game is over. We win if our score is higher than theirs."  Nathan: Nathan took a goal kick sending the ball to David.  David: he turned to get the ball and felt his knee twist. He winced, he kicked the ball away from him, he looked up at the time. There wasn't enough time for him to switch out, and they were winning he just had to keep the ball from getting on their side. He did his best to run, but slowed to a limping walk. 2 more minutes.  Jordan: he knew David was hurt, if he sat down the time would stop and he could get off of the field but that would give the ball to the other team giving them a chance to score. He ran with the ball waiting for the time to run out.



Dawn: "Why don't they stop? He's hurt."

Marina: "Hang in there, David! Two minutes!" She knew he wouldn't dare to stop the game.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Why don't they stop? He's hurt."
> 
> Marina: "Hang in there, David! Two minutes!" She knew he wouldn't dare to stop the game.



Caroline: "they won't stop until a player sits down, but since they're almost done and they're winning. David's just trying to stay up until the time runs out. So they keep the ball."

David: he continued limping. The brace on his knee felt like it was making it hurt worse. He watched Jordan and looked up at clock. 1 more minute. 

Jordan: he hurried, he wasn't taking shots for risk of losing possession of the ball and giving the other team a chance to bring it to their side. They would use David's injury to their advantage.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "they won't stop until a player sits down, but since they're almost done and they're winning. David's just trying to stay up until the time runs out. So they keep the ball."  David: he continued limping. The brace on his knee felt like it was making it hurt worse. He watched Jordan and looked up at clock. 1 more minute.  Jordan: he hurried, he wasn't taking shots for risk of losing possession of the ball and giving the other team a chance to bring it to their side. They would use David's injury to their advantage.



Dawn: "Wow. So what happens when time runs out? I know the game is over, but what then?"

Marina: she clenched her fists.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Wow. So what happens when time runs out? I know the game is over, but what then?"
> 
> Marina: she clenched her fists.



Caroline: her eyes were focussed on David and Jordan. "Then whoever has the higher score wins. That's us right now." 

Jordan: the whistle blew, the game was over, they had won. He smiled as the crowd cheered. The team celebrated. Jordan ran to David side. He put an arm around him supporting him and helped him walk off of the field. 

David: he leaned against Jordan and limped off of the field. He tried not to think about the pain in his knee. He sat down on the bench putting his leg up and opening the brace. He winced. Another player brought him ice which he put n his knee, it hurt. He clenched his fists and looked up at the sky. 

Jordan: he brought David his water and took a drink of his own.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: her eyes were focussed on David and Jordan. "Then whoever has the higher score wins. That's us right now."  Jordan: the whistle blew, the game was over, they had won. He smiled as the crowd cheered. The team celebrated. Jordan ran to David side. He put an arm around him supporting him and helped him walk off of the field.  David: he leaned against Jordan and limped off of the field. He tried not to think about the pain in his knee. He sat down on the bench putting his leg up and opening the brace. He winced. Another player brought him ice which he put n his knee, it hurt. He clenched his fists and looked up at the sky.  Jordan: he brought David his water and took a drink of his own.



Marina: she walked down to them. "You okay, David? God, you're giving me such a phantom pain in my left knee." She smiled. "Congrats on winning."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she walked down to them. "You okay, David? God, you're giving me such a phantom pain in my left knee." She smiled. "Congrats on winning."



David: he looked up at her, he was taking struggled breathes  "yeah, I'll be-I'll be okay" he said "not the first time I've hurt it" he winced. "Thanks" he smiled slightly.

Jordan: he drank more water, he smiled glad they had won. 

Caroline: she ran up to her son hugging him "you did it! Congratulations!" 

Jordan: he hugged her back smiling "thanks mom."


----------



## Fairywings

Erica: She was very concerned for David, he had mentioned his knee earlier. Sje hoped he was okay.


----------



## Doodle98

Dawn: she followed her awkwardly. "Good job, Jordan. P-please don't use your head, I don't want you hurting yourself." She felt the eyes of the crowd burning into her, angry she was with Jordan instead of Jaycee.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She was very concerned for David, he had mentioned his knee earlier. Sje hoped he was okay.





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she followed her awkwardly. "Good job, Jordan. P-please don't use your head, I don't want you hurting yourself." She felt the eyes of the crowd burning into her, angry she was with Jordan instead of Jaycee.



David: he caught Erica's eye and forced a smile trying to show he was okay. His hand was on the ice on his knee.

Jordan: "yeah, that was a bad idea. I wasn't thinking about it" he hugged her. 

Karen: she joined them "good job guys!"

Jaycee: she sighed seeing the group celebrating. She didn't feel welcome. She stayed in the stands.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he caught Erica's eye and forced a smile trying to show he was okay. His hand was on the ice on his knee.  Jordan: "yeah, that was a bad idea. I wasn't thinking about it" he hugged her.  Karen: she joined them "good job guys!"  Jaycee: she sighed seeing the group celebrating. She didn't feel welcome. She stayed in the stands.



Dawn: she kissed him. "Do you think people are mad at me for being with you instead of Jaycee?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she kissed him. "Do you think people are mad at me for being with you instead of Jaycee?"



Jordan: he kissed her back "don't worry about it" he said. By this point most of the crowd had dispersed and a lot of the team had left. His eyes focused in a on a woman walking toward them. She held a little girl's hand and a boy walked beside them. He knew this was them. He looked to Marina, worry shone in his eyes.

Caroline: she saw Jordan watching the woman "I'll see you at home Jordan" she said forcing a smiling.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her back "don't worry about it" he said. By this point most of the crowd had dispersed and a lot of the team had left. His eyes focused in a on a woman walking toward them. She held a little girl's hand and a boy walked beside them. He knew this was them. He looked to Marina, worry shone in his eyes.  Caroline: she saw Jordan watching the woman "I'll see you at home Jordan" she said forcing a smiling.



Marina: she smiled. "Go introduce yourself. It will be okay."

Dawn: she took his hand. "Who are they?"


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> David: he caught Erica's eye and forced a smile trying to show he was okay. His hand was on the ice on his knee.
> 
> Jordan: "yeah, that was a bad idea. I wasn't thinking about it" he hugged her.
> 
> Karen: she joined them "good job guys!"
> 
> Jaycee: she sighed seeing the group celebrating. She didn't feel welcome. She stayed in the stands.



Erica: She smiled for him and busied herself with planning out her route home.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she smiled. "Go introduce yourself. It will be okay."
> 
> Dawn: she took his hand. "Who are they?"



Jordan: he nodded, to Dawn he said quietly "that's my step mom and my brother and sister." he let go of her hand, he needed to do this alone. He walked up to Hannah, his nerves were flying. He forced a smile "hi."

Hannah: "hi Jordan" she looked at her kids, "Gavin, Sophia. This is Jordan, a friend."

Jordan: he bent down so he was at their level it still seemed unreal "it's nice to meet you."

Sophia: she hid behind her mother's leg shyly.

Gavin: "you too" he whispered confused as to why they were meeting him. 

Jordan: he straightened back up "thanks for coming."

Hannah: she smiled "of course. I'm glad we could finally meet." 

Jordan: he smiled. He watched as Sophia and Gavin ran onto the field, playing.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She smiled for him and busied herself with planning out her route home.



David: he wrapped the brace back around his knee and tried to stand but couldn't put any weight on it. He sighed sitting back down.


----------



## Doodle98

Marina: she sat down and watched, smiling.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she sat down and watched, smiling.



Nathan: he looked over at Marina "who is that?" 

Jordan: he smiled at the kids. He kicked his ball over to them. Gavin kicked it back to him and he smiled dribbling over to them and playfully kicking the ball around.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> David: he wrapped the brace back around his knee and tried to stand but couldn't put any weight on it. He sighed sitting back down.



Erica: She wheeled over shyly. "You okay? I'd give you my chair if I could," she half joked. "It was a good game."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She wheeled over shyly. "You okay? I'd give you my chair if I could," she half joked. "It was a good game."



David: he was glad she came over. He smiled "I'll be okay. It was a really good game. It hurts. Pretty badly. I'm not supposed to play on it at all but-" he shrugged.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He sat next to Jaycee. He looked over at her.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He sat next to Jaycee. He looked over at her.



Jaycee: she noticed him look over at her "what?" she asked with a smile.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Nathan: he looked over at Marina "who is that?"  Jordan: he smiled at the kids. He kicked his ball over to them. Gavin kicked it back to him and he smiled dribbling over to them and playfully kicking the ball around.



Marina: he told him.

Dawn: she watched. She heard a few people talking about her and she turned to see some teenage girls. "What?"

Brittany: "Why did Jordan dump Jaycee for you?"

Dawn: "Because he loves me." She said, confused at the question.

Brittany: she laughed.

Raquel: "Wow." She smirked.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: he told him.
> 
> Dawn: she watched. She heard a few people talking about her and she turned to see some teenage girls. "What?"
> 
> Brittany: "Why did Jordan dump Jaycee for you?"
> 
> Dawn: "Because he loves me." She said, confused at the question.
> 
> Brittany: she laughed.
> 
> Raquel: "Wow." She smirked.



Nathan: he looked at her confused "but Jordan hasn't seen his father since the day he left" he watched Jordan.

Jordan: he laughed as Sophia 'stole' the ball from him, he playfully picked her up and spun her around. 

Sophia: she giggled.


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: he told him.  Dawn: she watched. She heard a few people talking about her and she turned to see some teenage girls. "What?"  Brittany: "Why did Jordan dump Jaycee for you?"  Dawn: "Because he loves me." She said, confused at the question.  Brittany: she laughed.  Raquel: "Wow." She smirked.



Dawn: "Wow? Why 'wow'?"

Raquel: "You're so-this." She ran her hands through her hand. "No one would date you, so I have no idea why the most popular and beautiful guy in the school would."

Dawn: "You-you're trying to hurt me."

Brittany: she cackled. "You're such a-"

Dawn: she punched her in the face.

Raquel: she swore at Dawn and wrapped her arms around Brittany's shoulders and kept her from falling.

Brittany: "You just broke my nose!"

Dawn: "I was trying to do more..."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Nothing."

Lynn "We're back..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Wow? Why 'wow'?"
> 
> Raquel: "You're so-this." She ran her hands through her hand. "No one would date you, so I have no idea why the most popular and beautiful guy in the school would."
> 
> Dawn: "You-you're trying to hurt me."
> 
> Brittany: she cackled. "You're such a-"
> 
> Dawn: she punched her in the face.
> 
> Raquel: she swore at Dawn and wrapped her arms around Brittany's shoulders and kept her from falling.
> 
> Brittany: "You just broke my nose!"
> 
> Dawn: "I was trying to do more..."



Jaycee: she ran down seeing this. "Dawn, stop!" she said standing between them. 

Jordan: he heard her and ran over, "what's going on!" 

OOC: what is the running her hands through hers? I'm confused.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He followed. "What the heck?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she ran down seeing this. "Dawn, stop!" she said standing between them.  Jordan: he heard her and ran over, "what's going on!"  OOC: what is the running her hands through hers? I'm confused.



OOC: I meant hair, like making fun of it.

Dawn: "they wanted to hurt me..."

Marina: "Because they're bullies."

Marcus: "Yeah."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I meant hair, like making fun of it.
> 
> Dawn: "they wanted to hurt me..."
> 
> Marina: "Because they're bullies."
> 
> Marcus: "Yeah."



OOC: hair makes more sense. 

Jordan: he grabbed some ice out of thr cooler and put himself between Dawn and the girls. He handed the bag of ice to Brittany "now leave my girlfriend alone." 

Nathan: he joined the group. 

Eli: he had been sitting with his girlfriend. Hearing the outbreak he watched.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> OOC: hair makes more sense.  Jordan: he grabbed some ice out of thr cooler and put himself between Dawn and the girls. He handed the bag of ice to Brittany "now leave my girlfriend alone."  Nathan: he joined the group.  Eli: he had been sitting with his girlfriend. Hearing the outbreak he watched.



Dawn: tears welled up in her eyes.

Brittany: "But why her? Out of all the girls you could've chosen, why her? I mean, I mean, I'm available." She stepped closer to him, wrapped her arms around him and quickly kissed him.

Dawn: her jaw dropped. "Jordan!"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: tears welled up in her eyes.
> 
> Brittany: "But why her? Out of all the girls you could've chosen, why her? I mean, I mean, I'm available." She stepped closer to him, wrapped her arms around him and quickly kissed him.
> 
> Dawn: her jaw dropped. "Jordan!"



Jordan: he quickly pulled her off of him. He wiped his lips, his eyes showed anger "Brittany! What is wrong with you!? My love life is None of your concern."

Hannah: she looked over. She didn't know what was going on. She made sure to distract her kids.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he quickly pulled her off of him. He wiped his lips, his eyes showed anger "Brittany! What is wrong with you!? My love life is None of your concern."  Hannah: she looked over. She didn't know what was going on. She made sure to distract her kids.


  Brittany: she frowned. "But you shouldn't be with her!" She stormed off.  Raquel: "I-I-" she dashed off.  Dawn: "I-I'm s-sorry." She said quietly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Brittany: she frowned. "But you shouldn't be with her!" She stormed off.  Raquel: "I-I-" she dashed off.  Dawn: "I-I'm s-sorry." She said quietly.



Jordan: "it's fine" he said still angry "those girls are mean."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "it's fine" he said still angry "those girls are mean."



Dawn: "I-I-" she stuttered, at a loss for words.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I-I-" she stuttered, at a loss for words.



Jordan: he looked at her unsure of what to say "I'm sorry." he walked over to Hannah. The kids were still playing. He was glad. "I am so sorry" he said to her.

Hannah: "oh, no. I'm not here to be your mom. I don't need to know what's going on." 

Jordan: he nodded. Gavin ran over and jumped on his back. He laughed and picked Sophia up. He walked back over to Dawn where they jumped down and went back to playing.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked at her unsure of what to say "I'm sorry." he walked over to Hannah. The kids were still playing. He was glad. "I am so sorry" he said to her.  Hannah: "oh, no. I'm not here to be your mom. I don't need to know what's going on."  Jordan: he nodded. Gavin ran over and jumped on his back. He laughed and picked Sophia up. He walked back over to Dawn where they jumped down and went back to playing.



Dawn: she decided to play with them. She kicked the ball a bit.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she decided to play with them. She kicked the ball a bit.



Jordan: he smiled at her playing with them. He joined in laughing as the kids ran around.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled at her playing with them. He joined in laughing as the kids ran around.



Dawn: she couldn't run much, so she walked over to Jordan's stepmother. "So you're Jon's wife? I-I'm Dawn, Jordan's girlfriend."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she couldn't run much, so she walked over to Jordan's stepmother. "So you're Jon's wife? I-I'm Dawn, Jordan's girlfriend."



Hannah: she ignored the fact that this wasn't who kissed him "I'm Hannah, it's nice to meet you."

Jordan: he ran around with the kids. Sophia fell down and he picked her up. She smiled at him and went back to running.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Hannah: she ignored the fact that this wasn't who kissed him "I'm Hannah, it's nice to meet you."  Jordan: he ran around with the kids. Sophia fell down and he picked her up. She smiled at him and went back to running.



Dawn: "You too. I apologize about that, I'm not from here, apparently that girl has a thing for Jordan. D-did you like the game?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You too. I apologize about that, I'm not from here, apparently that girl has a thing for Jordan. D-did you like the game?"



Hannah: she shook her head "it's really none of my business. But yeah, the game was good. Jordan is very talented."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Hannah: she shook her head "it's really none of my business. But yeah, the game was good. Jordan is very talented."



Dawn: "He is." She looked over at him and smiled. "This is the first one of his games I've been to, and it was amazing. I never thought that he was this good."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "He is." She looked over at him and smiled. "This is the first one of his games I've been to, and it was amazing. I never thought that he was this good."



Hannah: she smiled watching Jordan play with the kids. "he must practice a lot."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Hannah: she smiled watching Jordan play with the kids. "he must practice a lot."



Dawn: "Yeah, he does."


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: She listened to the job description. She asked, "What do you mean by 'keep the others in place'?"

Count Firefist: He didn't turn around once as he described the job. He replied, "You will train here for a few days and then you will be sent out to carry on my message to the public."

Ember: "As long as I get paid and stuff I don't care what you have me do." she answered.


----------



## The Villianess

Count Firefist: "We need you to commit a few robberies of some very valuable items, for me. We're offered to pay you a nice amount of five hundred dollars, Ember Forest."

Griffin: "Five hundred? I mean, that's a little absurd to give to a rookie."

Count Firefist: "It's important."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Yeah, he does."



Hannah: she nodded. 

Jordan: he continued playing with the kids. They didn't seem to mind that they just met him. This was his brother and sister. 

Nathan: he watched Jordan. it was so weird that he was suddenly in contact with them.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Hannah: she nodded.
> 
> Jordan: he continued playing with the kids. They didn't seem to mind that they just met him. This was his brother and sister.
> 
> Nathan: he watched Jordan. it was so weird that he was suddenly in contact with them.



Dawn: she sat down next to Marina, not sure what else to say. She was shocked he looked so happy.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she sat down next to Marina, not sure what else to say. She was shocked he looked so happy.



Jordan: He couldn't believe that this had gone so well. Sophia climbed onto his shoulders and laughed messing with his hair. He smiled and flipped her down catching her in his arms.

Hannah: "alright kids, it's time to get going. Say goodbye to Jordan."

Gavin: "but mom" he whined, "can't we stay." seeing her shake her head he sighed "goodbye Jordan. Do you think I'll ever be as good at soccer as you are?"

Jordan: "absolutely. Just keep practicing."

Sophia: she gave Jordan a hug. "can't you come with us?"

Jordan: "no, I'm sorry" he hugged his little sister back.

Sophia: she looked to her mom "will we see Jordan again?"

Hannah: she looked to Jordan.

Jordan: "yes, we'll see each other again" he smiled.

Sophia: "promise?"

Jordan: "yes, I promise." He hugged Sophia again as she ran up to him hugging him. He watched as they walked to their car and drive away.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He couldn't believe that this had gone so well. Sophia climbed onto his shoulders and laughed messing with his hair. He smiled and flipped her down catching her in his arms.
> 
> Hannah: "alright kids, it's time to get going. Say goodbye to Jordan."
> 
> Gavin: "but mom" he whined, "can't we stay." seeing her shake her head he sighed "goodbye Jordan. Do you think I'll ever be as good at soccer as you are?"
> 
> Jordan: "absolutely. Just keep practicing."
> 
> Sophia: she gave Jordan a hug. "can't you come with us?"
> 
> Jordan: "no, I'm sorry" he hugged his little sister back.
> 
> Sophia: she looked to her mom "will we see Jordan again?"
> 
> Hannah: she looked to Jordan.
> 
> Jordan: "yes, we'll see each other again" he smiled.
> 
> Sophia: "promise?"
> 
> Jordan: "yes, I promise." He hugged Sophia again as she ran up to him hugging him. He watched as they walked to their car and drive away.



Marina: "That went well."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "That went well."



Jordan: he smiled "I know. It's like even though we've never met we can still act like brothers and sister."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "I know. It's like even though we've never met we can still act like brothers and sister."



Marina: "They still don't know though."

Dawn: she kept her eyes on the ground.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "They still don't know though."
> 
> Dawn: she kept her eyes on the ground.



Jordan: "I know. I don't know why, but I can't decide if I want them to know or not. Is that bad?" he looked at Dawn "I'm so sorry about Brittany. Are you okay?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I know. I don't know why, but I can't decide if I want them to know or not. Is that bad?" he looked at Dawn "I'm so sorry about Brittany. Are you okay?"



Marina: "No, it's not bad."

Dawn: she looked up slightly. "Hm? Yeah, I'm okay. Don't be sorry." What she said about her was burned into her head. Was she really that ugly?


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "No, it's not bad."
> 
> Dawn: she looked up slightly. "Hm? Yeah, I'm okay. Don't be sorry." What she said about her was burned into her head. Was she really that ugly?



Jordan: to Marina he said "when they're older of course. But right now I don't know if it matters" then he turned to Dawn "what's wrong?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: to Marina he said "when they're older of course. But right now I don't know if it matters" then he turned to Dawn "what's wrong?"



Marina: she nodded then looked at Dawn.

Dawn: "I'm fine."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she nodded then looked at Dawn.
> 
> Dawn: "I'm fine."



Jordan: he could tell she wasn't, but he didn't know what else to say.

David he slowly stood on his good leg. He slowly put weight on his left leg and winced.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he could tell she wasn't, but he didn't know what else to say.
> 
> David he slowly stood on his good leg. He slowly put weight on his left leg and winced.



Maina: she went to help David.

Dawn: "I've never been bullied before. I had to fight back."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Maina: she went to help David.
> 
> Dawn: "I've never been bullied before. I had to fight back."



David: he slowly bent his knee wincing at the pain. "thanks. I can't go to the doctor again. My parents will ban me from playing completely."

Jordan: he sat next to her "you can't let them get to you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he slowly bent his knee wincing at the pain. "thanks. I can't go to the doctor again. My parents will ban me from playing completely."
> 
> Jordan: he sat next to her "you can't let them get to you."



Marina: "You may have to."

Dawn: "But they did. It hurts. Am I really ugly?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "You may have to."
> 
> Dawn: "But they did. It hurts. Am I really ugly?"



David: he shook his head "I can't. I'm not even supposed to be playing at all. But I'm not missing playing my senior year" he slowly straightened his leg and winced at the pain, it hurt so bad. 

Jordan: he looked at her surprised "is that what they said to you? Dawn. No. You aren't ugly at all" he wrapped his arm around her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he shook his head "I can't. I'm not even supposed to be playing at all. But I'm not missing playing my senior year" he slowly straightened his leg and winced at the pain, it hurt so bad.
> 
> Jordan: he looked at her surprised "is that what they said to you? Dawn. No. You aren't ugly at all" he wrapped his arm around her.



Marina: "I know someplace we could take you."

Dawn: "they said much more than that. When addressing me, neither of them said 'she' or 'Dawn', they called me 'that'. After a while of being insulted I wanted to curl up and die, so I did what any respectable death would do and tried to turn her face inside out."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I know someplace we could take you."
> 
> Dawn: "they said much more than that. When addressing me, neither of them said 'she' or 'Dawn', they called me 'that'. After a while of being insulted I wanted to curl up and die, so I did what any respectable death would do and tried to turn her face inside out."



David: he sat back down "what do you mean? Where?" the doctors had told him he shouldn't keep playing. That If he kept hurting it he might need surgery, and that would definitely take him out of playing for years. He opened his brace, his knee was very swollen. He lay back on the bench. 

Jordan: "I'm really sorry. Those girls have always been mean, they take joy in making others feel like they're worth less. You need to be the better person and not hurt them back."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he sat back down "what do you mean? Where?" the doctors had told him he shouldn't keep playing. That If he kept hurting it he might need surgery, and that would definitely take him out of playing for years. He opened his brace, his knee was very swollen. He lay back on the bench.
> 
> Jordan: "I'm really sorry. Those girls have always been mean, they take joy in making others feel like they're worth less. You need to be the better person and not hurt them back."



Marina: "It's sorta a doctor's office and sorta not. It's hard to explain."

Dawn: she put her face in her hands. "The one I didn't punch called me a bad word." She frowned and proceeded to tell him every horrible thing they called her or did to her.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "It's sorta a doctor's office and sorta not. It's hard to explain."
> 
> Dawn: she put her face in her hands. "The one I didn't punch called me a bad word." She frowned and proceeded to tell him every horrible thing they called her or did to her.



David: he didn't want to go. But he said "maybe that's a good idea." With the adrenaline stopped his knee hurt now worse than ever.

Nathan: he watched David and sat next to him "is it going to be okay?"

David: "honestly I don't know."

Jordan: he listened, he felt so bad for Dawn. Why did they feel the need to hurt her. "I should have been there to help you. I'm sorry. I should have known something like this would happen."

Eli: his girlfriend had gone home. He sat near the group.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he didn't want to go. But he said "maybe that's a good idea." With the adrenaline stopped his knee hurt now worse than ever.
> 
> Nathan: he watched David and sat next to him "is it going to be okay?"
> 
> David: "honestly I don't know."
> 
> Jordan: he listened, he felt so bad for Dawn. Why did they feel the need to hurt her. "I should have been there to help you. I'm sorry. I should have known something like this would happen."
> 
> Eli: his girlfriend had gone home. He sat near the group.



Dawn: "It's not your fault." She clenched her fists and leaned on him. "A-are you sure I'm not ugly?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "It's not your fault." She clenched her fists and leaned on him. "A-are you sure I'm not ugly?"



Jordan: he wrapped his arm around her and rubbed her shoulder "yes Dawn. I am absolutely sure."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he wrapped his arm around her and rubbed her shoulder "yes Dawn. I am absolutely sure."



Dawn: "O-okay." Tears filled her eyes.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "O-okay." Tears filled her eyes.



Jordan: "please-please don't cry." He kissed her head. He looked up at David. He knew he was really hurt if he was agreeing to go to any type of doctor.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "please-please don't cry." He kissed her head. He looked up at David. He knew he was really hurt of he was agreeing to go to any type of doctor.



Dawn: "I-I can't help it."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I-I can't help it."



Jordan: "it's okay" he felt so bad for what those girls had said to her. "just know they only said those things because they're jealous."

David: he sat up and felt pain shoot through his knee. He grabbed hold of the bench tensing up. "yeah, I think I need to go to this place" he said looking to Marina.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "it's okay" he felt so bad for what those girls had said to her. "just know they only said those things because they're jealous."  David: he sat up and felt pain shoot through his knee. He grabbed hold of the bench tensing up. "yeah, I think I need to go to this place" he said looking to Marina.



Marina: "Okay."

Dawn: "they're jealous because of you."


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: If you haven't seen The Lion King broadway musical, it is a must see while you can. _Never_ pass up an opportunity to see it.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he was glad she came over. He smiled "I'll be okay. It was a really good game. It hurts. Pretty badly. I'm not supposed to play on it at all but-" he shrugged.



Erica: "I'm glad you'll be okay. Play while you can, before you can't." She had been driving to the rink to the rink to practice when the crash had happened. She had much rather it had happened on the way home from the rink, at least then she could've skated one final time..


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Okay."
> 
> Dawn: "they're jealous because of you."





Fairywings said:


> Erica: "I'm glad you'll be okay. Play while you can, before you can't." She had been driving to the rink to the rink to practice when the crash had happened. She had much rather it had happened on the way home from the rink, at least then she could've skated one final time..



Jordan: "Dawn, I choose to be with you for a reason." he went to David's side. 

David: he nodded at what Erica had said. He wrapped one arm around Jordan's shoulders and one around Nathan's, they were supporting his weight. They slowly walked to Jordan's car.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "Dawn, I choose to be with you for a reason." he went to David's side.  David: he nodded at what Erica had said. He wrapped one arm around Jordan's shoulders and one around Nathan's, they were supporting his weight. They slowly walked to Jordan's car.



Marina: "I can show you where to go."

Dawn: she followed silently, wishing she could help. She could've carried him by herself if they would've let her.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I can show you where to go."
> 
> Dawn: she followed silently, wishing she could help. She could've carried him by herself if they would've let her.



David: he supported himself with his arms and slid into the back seat of Jordan's car. He cried out hitting his leg. He took slow breathes.

Jordan: he got into the drivers seat and waited for everyone else "okay Marina where am I going?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he supported himself with his arms and slid into the back seat of Jordan's car. He cried out hitting his leg. He took slow breathes.  Jordan: he got into the drivers seat and waited for everyone else "okay Marina where am I going?"



Dawn: she sat next to David, letting him have his leg against her lap so he didn't have to move it.

Marina: she sat in the passenger's seat and showed Jordan how to get there.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she sat next to David, letting him have his leg against her lap so he didn't have to move it.
> 
> Marina: she sat in the passenger's seat and showed Jordan how to get there.



Eli: he drove behind them with Karen and Nathan in his car. 

David: he tilted his head back. He was afraid to tell his parents he had hurt it again.

Jordan: he followed Marina's instructions arriving at the clinic.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Eli: he drove behind them with Karen and Nathan in his car.  David: he tilted his head back. He was afraid to tell his parents he had hurt it again.  Jordan: he followed Marina's instructions arriving at the clinic.



Marina: "People at this place saved Ceil and Marcus's lives."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "People at this place saved Ceil and Marcus's lives."



Jordan: "oh, wow" he got out of the car and helped David out. David never complain about his knee so he knew he had hurt it badly. 

David: he stood with Jordan's help and limped into the clinic.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "oh, wow" he got out of the car and helped David out. David never complain about his knee so he knew he had hurt it badly.  David: he stood with Jordan's help and limped into the clinic.



Marina: A doctor lead them into a room after Marina explained. "They'll help."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: A doctor lead them into a room after Marina explained. "They'll help."



David: He went with the doctors. They sat him up on table and had him lay back. He winced as they straightened his leg and he choked back screaming. The doctors wrapped his knee tightly keeping it immobile. "can I play on it?" it was his only concern.

Doctor: the doctor shrugged "I have a feeling you weren't supposed to be playing on it before this injury."

David: he nodded "yeah." They gave him crutches though he tried to refuse. He joined to others. "thank you" he said quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: He went with the doctors. They say him up on table and had him lay back. He winced as they straightened his leg and he choked back screaming. The doctors wrapped his knee tightly keeping it immobile. "can I play on it?" it was his only concern.  Doctor: the doctor shrugged "I have a feeling you weren't supposed to be playing on it before this injury."  David: he nodded "yeah." They gave him crutches though he tried to refuse. He joined to others. "thank you" he said quietly.



Marina: "You okay?"

Dawn: "That must hurt."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "Dawn, I choose to be with you for a reason." he went to David's side.
> 
> David: he nodded at what Erica had said. He wrapped one arm around Jordan's shoulders and one around Nathan's, they were supporting his weight. They slowly walked to Jordan's car.



Erica: She whispered, "Bye, good luck," and started wheeling home.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He had wandered off after the fight dwindled. He had climbed up into a tree and layed down.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: he looked around. He paled seeing his friends' bodies. He took Lynn's hand. "Your ring! It was left back home!" He frowned.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he looked around. He paled seeing his friends' bodies. He took Lynn's hand. "Your ring! It was left back home!" He frowned.



Lynn: "I don't need it now."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "I don't need it now."



Marcus: "What? Why? I-I spent almost all of my money on that. I wanted you to love it."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "You okay?"
> 
> Dawn: "That must hurt."



David: he lowered himself into a chair. It wasn't easy with one leg being forced straight. He shrugged "yeah, I guess I'm okay. It hurts like crazy though." 

Eli: he looked to Jordan, "I've got to get going. I'm already late. I hope it gets better David. Would you be able to take David home?" 

Jordan: he nodded and Eli and Nathan left.


----------



## danibryan819

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Ciel: He had wandered off after the fight dwindled. He had climbed up into a tree and layed down.



Ciel: He closed his eyes. Glad to get some peace, he sighed happily.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He closed his eyes. Glad to get some peace, he sighed happily.



Jaycee: she called up to Ciel "I've got to get home Ciel. Do you need a ride?"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "I can walk. Don't worry." he jumped down so he was next to Jaycee. "Here. Keep this for a while. It's always brought me luck. Might just bring you some." he held out the ring.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I can walk. Don't worry." he jumped down so he was next to Jaycee. "Here. Keep this for a while. It's always brought me luck. Might just bring you some." he held out the ring.



Jaycee: she took the ring but looked up at him "are you sure? It's yours."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she took the ring but looked up at him "are you sure? It's yours."



Ciel: "Just for a little while. I've seen it all my life. A miracle I haven't lost it. It would be nice not to see it sometime." he told her.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Just for a little while. I've seen it all my life. A miracle I haven't lost it. It would be nice not to see it sometime." he told her.



Jaycee: she nodded "okay, thank you." it was too big to fit any of her fingers. She planned on putting it on a necklace when she got home.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she nodded "okay, thank you." it was too big to fit any of her fingers. She planned on putting it on a necklace when she got home.



Ciel: "I'll see you." he smiled.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I'll see you." he smiled.



Jaycee: she smiled back. "yeah, she you later."


----------



## disneygirl520

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he lowered himself into a chair. It wasn't easy with one leg being forced straight. He shrugged "yeah, I guess I'm okay. It hurts like crazy though."
> 
> Eli: he looked to Jordan, "I've got to get going. I'm already late. I hope it gets better David. Would you be able to take David home?"
> 
> Jordan: he nodded and Eli and Nathan left.



David: he leaned back. He sighed.

Jordan: "I'm sorry, I'm sure it will heal in time."

David: "but then I have to give it time, which means I need to stay off of it, and I don't want to do that."


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "What? Why? I-I spent almost all of my money on that. I wanted you to love it."



Marcus: "Lynn, please. Are you sure you want to be here?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he leaned back. He sighed.
> 
> Jordan: "I'm sorry, I'm sure it will heal in time."
> 
> David: "but then I have to give it time, which means I need to stay off of it, and I don't want to do that."



Marina: "You get used to it."

Dawn: she remained silent.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "You get used to it."
> 
> Dawn: she remained silent.



David: he looked at Marina realizing. "oh my goodness, I must sound like such a jerk. I am so sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he looked at Marina realizing. "oh my goodness, I must sound like such a jerk. I am so sorry."



Marina: she smiled and shook her head. "You're fine. I'm used to looks, comments, and people forgetting. I'm okay."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Lynn, please. Are you sure you want to be here?"



Lynn: "So you don't want to be here...you want to leave because of a ring." her eyes started to water. "Well you can go back but I'm NOT LEAVING!" She ran off.

Ciel: "Bye." he hopped up into the tree again.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she smiled and shook her head. "You're fine. I'm used to looks, comments, and people forgetting. I'm okay."



Jordan: he reached over and took Dawn's hand.

David: he smiled slightly, relieved she wasn't mad. "the doctors said my knee is pretty torn up."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "So you don't want to be here...you want to leave because of a ring." her eyes started to water. "Well you can go back but I'm NOT LEAVING!" She ran off.
> 
> Ciel: "Bye." he hopped up into the tree again.



Marcus: "N-no, Lynn! That isn't what I-" he sighed and put his face in his hands. "I wanted to ensure that you love me and that you'd never let me go. But I guess I ruined that."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She curled up in the trees she showed him and cried.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She curled up in the trees she showed him and cried.



Marcus: he walked over to the trees, not sure if she would be there. He didn't see her. He fell to his knees. "Please, please let her be okay. Please let her still love me, or at least not hate me. I'm so sorry." He cried.


----------



## disneygirl520

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he reached over and took Dawn's hand.
> 
> David: he smiled slightly, relieved she wasn't mad. "the doctors said my knee is pretty torn up."



Jordan: "are you ready to go home then?" he asked still holding Dawn's hand. 

David: he sighed "I guess. I can't let my parents know how bad it is."

Jaycee: she said goodbye and walked to her car driving away.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "are you ready to go home then?" he asked still holding Dawn's hand.
> 
> David: he sighed "I guess. I can't let my parents know how bad it is."



Dawn: she looked at David. "You should. They want the best for you. You're lucky to have parents."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "I do still love you. I just thought you wanted to leave because I didn't have the ring..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she looked at David. "You should. They want the best for you. You're lucky to have parents."



David: "you sound like Nathan" he said quietly.


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: Ember suited up in a black jumpsuit, simliar to the others' jumpsuits, then walked into the fighting arena. Agents attacked her from just about every angle, but she managed to stay on her feet. 

Griffin: Griffin made a plan with the fellow agents, those who were his friends, to take down his cousin. He made his way over to her, but ended up getting injured.

Ember: Ember had no time to think as she swung with her left arm, her only decent fighting arm, in order to take down all opponents coming from each side. She knocked out a few agents, realizing that Count Firefist really did intend for her to start practicing her fighting right away.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "I do still love you. I just thought you wanted to leave because I didn't have the ring..."



Marcus: he looked up. "N-no, I thought you didn't want me. Didn't want to get married. Honestly, I spent all of my money on that ring. I-I sold everything I owned. B-but I had to. You're so amazing and I can't have anyone taking you away from me."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "you sound like Nathan" he said quietly.



Dawn: "Hm? Why?"


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: Ember tackled a few others who lunged for her. Flung them aside. 

Griffin: Griffin was honestly impressed on how his cousin handled herself so far. She was perfect.

Ember: Ember continued to fight even though five boys at least six feet and tweleve girls her age came after her. She began to duel with one of them.

Girl: She was thrown to the side after a brief fight, but stood.

Griffin: Griffin watched with his friends and was grateful for the arena. He had never had more fun than watching his cousin fight dozens of agents ten times more experienced than her all at once.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Hm? Why?"



David: he looked to Jordan "oh, uh, well Nathan's parents aren't alive anymore. They were killed. It was a wrong place wrong time type of thing. It happened what, about 6 years ago now" he didn't know if he should be telling her this but he had to now. "it was a really terrible incident. He lives with his aunt now. Don't-uh, don't say anything about it around him though. It's a really sensitive subject."

Jordan: he looked down.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he looked to Jordan "oh, uh, well Nathan's parents aren't alive anymore. They were killed. It was a wrong place wrong time type of thing. It happened what, about 6 years ago now" he didn't know if he should be telling her this but he had to now. "it was a really terrible incident. He lives with his aunt now. Don't-uh, don't say anything about it around him though. It's a really sensitive subject."
> 
> Jordan: he looked down.



Dawn: "I-I'm sorry." She squeezed Jordan's hand.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I-I'm sorry." She squeezed Jordan's hand.



Jordan: he looked up at her and shrugged "nothing we can do about it. He's come a long way since the incident."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked up at her and shrugged "nothing we can do about it. He's come a long way since the incident."



Dawn: "I-I'd imagine."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "I'll always want to be yours, Marcus..."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "I'll always want to be yours, Marcus..."



Marcus: he smiled and hugged her and kissed her forehead. "I love you so much. A ring doesn't matter."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he smiled and hugged her and kissed her forehead. "I love you so much. A ring doesn't matter."



Lynn: "That's what I tried to say." she chuckled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I-I'd imagine."



Jordan: he nodded. He kissed her forehead.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "That's what I tried to say." she chuckled.



Marcus: "I know, I just-" he sighed. "I'm an idiot."

Dawn: "So what now?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I know, I just-" he sighed. "I'm an idiot."
> 
> Dawn: "So what now?"



Jordan: he shrugged "it's probably time to head home. You ready David?"

David: "yeah, I guess so." He slowly raised himself up wincing. He grabbed his crutches to support himself.


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: Ember fought off some more agents, now gaining the trust of several and had backup in case things got ugly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he shrugged "it's probably time to head home. You ready David?"
> 
> David: "yeah, I guess so." He slowly raised himself up wincing. He grabbed his crutches to support himself.



Marina: she picked up her crutches. "It helps if you do this." Using the crutches she stood up easily. "You just use the support as you stand too."

Dawn: she nodded and climbed into the passenger seat of the car.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she picked up her crutches. "It helps if you do this." Using the crutches she stood up easily. "You just use the support as you stand too."
> 
> Dawn: she nodded and climbed into the passenger seat of the car.



David: he watched Marina "okay, thanks." He carefully got into the car. He thought about what he was going to tell his parents. He seriously considered taking the wrap off and just getting inside. He could fight though the pain until he got to his room and then he could put it back on.

Jordan: he got into the drivers seat.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he watched Marina "okay, thanks." He carefully got into the car. He thought about what he was going to tell his parents. He seriously considered taking the wrap off and just getting inside. He could fight though the pain until he got to his room and then he could put it back on.
> 
> Jordan: he got into the drivers seat.



Marina: she sat next to David and put her hand on his good leg. "You'll be fine."


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: I kind of have nothing to do with Kenzie.

Kenzie: Kenzie didn't want to go to some fancy private school.

Kenzie's Mom: Sue quickly got her daughter to her house, calling back their old ASL translator to help everyone understand Kenzie.

Kenzie: Even though she explained to her mother that sign language was easy, her mother had her heart set on calling someone else.

Sue: Sue looked pleased, which meant Kenzie would soon be travelling with someone.

Kenzie: Kenzie sighed dramatically, in hopes of getting her mother's attention in the limo.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she sat next to David and put her hand on his good leg. "You'll be fine."



David: he smiled slightly "thanks." he looked at his knee. He used his hand trying to find the edge of the wrap. He could put it back on once he was in his room he told himself.

Jordan: he looked in the rear view mirror "David? What are you doing? Don't take it off."

David: he continued looking for the end. Ignoring Jordan.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he smiled slightly "thanks." he looked at his knee. He used his hand trying to find the edge of the wrap. He could put it back on once he was in his room he told himself.
> 
> Jordan: he looked in the rear view mirror "David? What are you doing? Don't take it off."
> 
> David: he continued looking for the end. Ignoring Jordan.



Marina: she frowned. "David, don't."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she frowned. "David, don't."



David: "it's fine, it doesn't even hurt that bad" he lied.


----------



## The Villianess

Kenzie: Kenzie walked up to her mother. She said, "Hi Mom."

Sue: Sue gave her daughter a hug. She replied, "I'm so glad that you are back where you belong, at home."

Kenzie: Kenzie said, "I know."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "it's fine, it doesn't even hurt that bad" he lied.



Marina: "you wouldn't be walking like that if it didn't hurt 'that bad'. Please, I'm sure your parents will understand."


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: Ember smiled at the end of the fight.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "you wouldn't be walking like that if it didn't hurt 'that bad'. Please, I'm sure your parents will understand."



David: he stopped trying and threw his head back frustrated. "they'll understand, they'll understand that they're never letting me on a field again. They'll understand that I probably need surgery. They'll understand that coach shouldn't have allowed me to play in the first place. But they won't understand how much it means to me to play." 

Jordan: he watched him in the mirror.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he stopped trying and threw his head back frustrated. "they'll understand, they'll understand that they're never letting me on a field again. They'll understand that I probably need surgery. They'll understand that coach shouldn't have allowed me to play in the first place. But they won't understand how much it means to me to play."
> 
> Jordan: he watched him in the mirror.



Marina: "Yes they will."


----------



## Fairywings

Erica: She wheeled up the hastily placed wheelchair ramp up to the porch.

Kristen: She was upset. How could she have let the girl out of her sight? So much time wasted....... "Where have you been?" 

Erica: "Out with friends."

Kristen: "Erica, you don't have any friends. You gave up any source of friendship with your stupid figure skating. Now get inside."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Yes they will."



David: he sighed "do you want to know the truth? My parents work all of the time. They're rarely home. They have no idea I've been playing in these last few games. After the last time I messed up my knee, it was nothing like this, they told me I needed a break. So I've been pretending to take one."

Jordan: he listened. He already knew about this.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "It's adorable." she smiled.

Ciel: He fell asleep. He woke up, falling out of the tree. Standing up, trying to make it look like he meant to do that, he brushed off his pants and looked around.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he sighed "do you want to know the truth? My parents work all of the time. They're rarely home. They have no idea I've been playing in these last few games. After the last time I messed up my knee, it was nothing like this, they told me I needed a break. So I've been pretending to take one."
> 
> Jordan: he listened. He already knew about this.



Marcus: he made a pouty face.

Marina: she looked down. "Oh."

Dawn: she frowned.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he made a pouty face.
> 
> Marina: she looked down. "Oh."
> 
> Dawn: she frowned.



David: "yeah. So I'm in a load of trouble when I walk in there in my jersey, on crutches, with my leg all wrapped up." 

Jordan: he wished he could think of some way to help.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "yeah. So I'm in a load of trouble when I walk in there in my jersey, on crutches, with my leg all wrapped up."
> 
> Jordan: he wished he could think of some way to help.



Marina: "I guess that's true..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I guess that's true..."



David: he nodded. He thought about asking to stay at Jordan's but he knew that pushing it off another day was only going to make it worse.

Jordan: he pulled up in front of David's house. He parked and turned around in his seat "it will be okay."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he nodded. He thought about asking to stay at Jordan's but he knew that pushing it off another day was only going to make it worse.
> 
> Jordan: he pulled up in front of David's house. He parked and turned around in his seat "it will be okay."



Marina: "Good luck."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Good luck."



David: "thanks" he said raising himself out of the car. He walked up to the door and balanced taking his key out of his pocket and opened the door. 

Mary: "David! There you are-what happened!?" she notice his jersey "David! Are you kidding me!? You know that it's dangerous for you to play."

Adam: "what's going on. David how long have you been lying to us!? Never mind don't answer that! Just get in your room! You'll be at the doctors first thing in the morning! Oh, and if you think you'll leaving the house for anything else for a long time you are sadly mistaken. You've lost our trust!"

David: he looked down and slowly made his way to his room. He sat down on his bed frustrated and hurt.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaassseeeeee...."

Ciel: He walked back home. Finny jumped on Ciel as soon as he saw him. "Finny, DOWN!"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaassseeeeee...."
> 
> Ciel: He walked back home. Finny jumped on Ciel as soon as he saw him. "Finny, DOWN!"



Marcus: "What?"


----------



## disneygirl520

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "thanks" he said raising himself out of the car. He walked up to the door and balanced taking his key out of his pocket and opened the door.
> 
> Mary: "David! There you are-what happened!?" she notice his jersey "David! Are you kidding me!? You know that it's dangerous for you to play."
> 
> Adam: "what's going on. David how long have you been lying to us!? Never mind don't answer that! Just get in your room! You'll be at the doctors first thing in the morning! Oh, and if you think you'll leaving the house for anything else for a long time you are sadly mistaken. You've lost our trust!"
> 
> David: he looked down and slowly made his way to his room. He sat down on his bed frustrated and hurt.



Jordan: he put the car back in gear and started the drive to Marina's house.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "Don't be sad..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Jaycee: she walked into her house. She went to her dresser and picked up a necklace. She slid the charm off of it and put Ciel's ring on it. She looked in the mirror and clasped the necklace around her neck.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Don't be sad..."



Marina: "That could've gone better..."

Marcus: "I'm okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "That could've gone better..."
> 
> Marcus: "I'm okay."



Jordan: he nodded "yeah, his parents think they are doing the right thing by trying to keep him safe but in reality they're just making him want to play more."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "yeah, his parents think they are doing the right thing by trying to keep him safe but in reality they're just making him want to play more."



Marina: "It's understandable..."

Dawn: "I feel bad."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "thanks" he said raising himself out of the car. He walked up to the door and balanced taking his key out of his pocket and opened the door.
> 
> Mary: "David! There you are-what happened!?" she notice his jersey "David! Are you kidding me!? You know that it's dangerous for you to play."
> 
> Adam: "what's going on. David how long have you been lying to us!? Never mind don't answer that! Just get in your room! You'll be at the doctors first thing in the morning! Oh, and if you think you'll leaving the house for anything else for a long time you are sadly mistaken. You've lost our trust!"
> 
> David: he looked down and slowly made his way to his room. He sat down on his bed frustrated and hurt.



Erica: She heard them yelling from her bedroom. She felt bad for David. She was pretty sure he would know what it was like for her soon.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "It's understandable..."
> 
> Dawn: "I feel bad."



Jordan: he nodded. "the thing is he is 18 so he legally doesn't need their consent to play. But it really might be best for him to gives his knee a chance to heal. He looked at Dawn "why? You didn't do anything."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded. "the thing is he is 18 so he legally doesn't need their consent to play. But it really might be best for him to gives his knee a chance to heal. He looked at Dawn "why? You didn't do anything."



Dawn: "But I still feel bad that he's hurting and that he probably won't be able to play..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She heard them yelling from her bedroom. She felt bad for David. She was pretty sure he would know what it was like for her soon.



David: he lay back. He swung his leg onto the bed. He wasn't stupid. He knew he would be told not to play he just didn't know if he would listen.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "But I still feel bad that he's hurting and that he probably won't be able to play..."



Jordan: he nodded "yeah, me too." He took her hand.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "yeah, me too." He took her hand.



Dawn: "Both hands on the steerie thing, Jordan." She pulled her hand away.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Both hands on the steerie thing, Jordan." She pulled her hand away.



Jordan: he put his hand back on the steering wheel "sorry."  He pulled up to Marina's house.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he put his hand back on the steering wheel "sorry."  He pulled up to Marina's house.



Marina: "You guys want to stay?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "You guys want to stay?"



Jordan: he looked to Dawn and Karen. "that's fine with me. Are you guys okay with staying."

Karen: she shrugged and then nodded.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked to Dawn and Karen. "that's fine with me. Are you guys okay with staying."  Karen: she shrugged and then nodded.



Dawn: "Yeah."

Marina: "Okay." She got out of the car.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Yeah."
> 
> Marina: "Okay." She got out of the car.



Jordan: he stepped out of the car. He hated that David got hurt.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he stepped out of the car. He hated that David got hurt.



Dawn: she followed.

Marina: "Mom? We have company!" Her dad was working.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she followed.
> 
> Marina: "Mom? We have company!" Her dad was working.



Jordan: he waved to Marina's mom.

Karen: she followed.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he waved to Marina's mom.  Karen: she followed.



Mrs. Michaels: "Hello, dear. Would you like something to eat?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Mrs. Michaels: "Hello, dear. Would you like something to eat?"



Jordan: "oh, no I'm okay now. Thank you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "oh, no I'm okay now. Thank you."



Marina: she smiled and sat down.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she smiled and sat down.



Jordan: he sat down next to her leaning against her.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he lay back. He swung his leg onto the bed. He wasn't stupid. He knew he would be told not to play he just didn't know if he would listen.



Erica: She was bored, for Kristen had banished her to her room. She opened her window, needing fresh air. She hoped David was okay.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he sat down next to her leaning against her.



Marina: she smiled and put on the TV.

Dawn: she sat in a chair near them.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She was bored, for Kristen had banished her to her room. She opened her window, needing fresh air. She hoped David was okay.



OOC: they could be neighbors. 

David: he opened his window and waved to Erica not sure if she would see.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she smiled and put on the TV.
> 
> Dawn: she sat in a chair near them.



Jordan: he watched the screen. "was my mom upset about me meeting my step mom and my brother and sister?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he watched the screen. "was my mom upset about me meeting my step mom and my brother and sister?"



Marina: "Not really, no, just surprised, is all."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Not really, no, just surprised, is all."



Jordan: "oh, okay. She just took off. I couldn't tell."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "oh, okay. She just took off. I couldn't tell."



Dawn: "I don't think she wants to be around the woman who replaced her, Jordan."  

Marina: "she is right."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I don't think she wants to be around the woman who replaced her, Jordan."
> 
> Marina: "she is right."



Jordan: he nodded "I know. I didn't expect her to. I hope she knows I'm not trying to replace her."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "I know. I didn't expect her to. I hope she knows I'm not trying to replace her."



Dawn: "I'm sure she doesn't think that, Jordan."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm sure she doesn't think that, Jordan."



Jordan: "okay, well that's good."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> OOC: they could be neighbors.
> 
> David: he opened his window and waved to Erica not sure if she would see.



OOC: Okay!

Erica: She noticed David and waved back.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay!
> 
> Erica: She noticed David and waved back.



David: he smiled slightly seeing her.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he smiled slightly seeing her.



Erica: She smiled back.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She smiled back.



David: he could hear his parents talking about him. They were really angry at him. He knew they had every right to be. He sighed.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he could hear his parents talking about him. They were really angry at him. He knew they had every right to be. He sighed.



Erica: "Are you okay?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Are you okay?"



David: "not really. My knee is throbbing and my parents hate me."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "not really. My knee is throbbing and my parents hate me."



Erica: "What happened?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "What happened?"



David: "well, they didn't know I've been playing. I was pretending to take a break since the last time I messed my knee up."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "well, they didn't know I've been playing. I was pretending to take a break since the last time I messed my knee up."



Erica: "Oh, I can imagine. I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Oh, I can imagine. I'm sorry."



David: he shrugged "I don't think I'll be let out of this room for a while. Well, except for when they drag me to the doctor."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he shrugged "I don't think I'll be let out of this room for a while. Well, except for when they drag me to the doctor."



Erica: "So you've also been banished to your room."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "So you've also been banished to your room."



David: "what did you do?"


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "what did you do?"



Erica: She rolled her eyes. "I went out with my friends, but _apparently,_ I never had friends and never will because I gave up friendship for skating, so I must have been doing something criminal."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She rolled her eyes. "I went out with my friends, but apparently, I never had friends and never will because I gave up friendship for skating, so I must have been doing something criminal."



David: "oh, wow. I'm sorry I got you in trouble" he shifted the way he was sitting and winced.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "oh, wow. I'm sorry I got you in trouble" he shifted the way he was sitting and winced.



Erica: "You didn't get me into trouble, Kristen is always looking to punish me. She takes pleasure in it."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "You didn't get me into trouble, Kristen is always looking to punish me. She takes pleasure in it."



David: "that's really ridiculous."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "that's really ridiculous."



Erica: "It is, but I can't do anything about it. Dad does not see her evilness."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "It is, but I can't do anything about it. Dad does not see her evilness."



David: he nodded "I'm sorry." He winced again. "I need ice but I'm afraid to ask them, and I really can't move. I hate this."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he nodded "I'm sorry." He winced again. "I need ice but I'm afraid to ask them, and I really can't move. I hate this."



Erica: "Hold on, I'll get some out of my mini fridge." She disappeared from the window and reappeared with an ice pack. "Catch!" She threw it out the window at him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Hold on, I'll get some out of my mini fridge." She disappeared from the window and reappeared with an ice pack. "Catch!" She threw it out the window at him.



David: he smiled and caught the ice pack. "thank you so much" he put the ice on his knee.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he smiled and caught the ice pack. "thank you so much" he put the ice on his knee.



Erica: "No problem. Least I can do."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "No problem. Least I can do."



David: he smiled. Hearing his door open he sat up and hid the ice under his covers as his parents walked in. 

Mary: "David. First off we are so disappointed in you. I honestly can't believe you lied to us. Do you know what could have happened? You're lucky to still have the capability to walk."

Adam: "I just don't understand how badly you need to get hurt before you'll take an easy. Is missing a couple of games really worse than having a lifelong injury? We set up an appointment for you in the morning. Don't be surprised if you need surgery. It was a stretch for them to say you didn't need it last time." they left.

David: he stared at his door. He felt awful. He knew he had made a huge mistake.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he smiled. Hearing his door open he sat up and hid the ice under his covers as his parents walked in.
> 
> Mary: "David. First off we are so disappointed in you. I honestly can't believe you lied to us. Do you know what could have happened? You're lucky to still have the capability to walk."
> 
> Adam: "I just don't understand how badly you need to get hurt before you'll take an easy. Is missing a couple of games really worse than having a lifelong injury? We set up an appointment for you in the morning. Don't be surprised if you need surgery. It was a stretch for them to say you didn't need it last time." they left.
> 
> David: he stared at his door. He felt awful. He knew he had made a huge mistake.



Erica: Hearing the door she quickly wheeled away from the window. She didn't want to get him in even more trouble because he had been talking to her.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: Hearing the door she quickly wheeled away from the window. She didn't want to get him in even more trouble because he had been talking to her.



David: he was sure Erica had probably heard his parents. They weren't exactly being quiet about it. He looked over to her window.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he was sure Erica had probably heard his parents. They weren't exactly being quiet about it. He looked over to her window.



Erica: Her face peeked around the window, looking awkward.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: Her face peeked around the window, looking awkward.



David: he looked at her and smiled slightly "you heard that huh?"


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he looked at her and smiled slightly "you heard that huh?"



Erica: "Boy were they angry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Boy were they angry."



David: he nodded "I don't really remember the last time they were this angry." he put the ice back on his knee.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he nodded "I don't really remember the last time they were this angry." he put the ice back on his knee.



Erica: "I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "I'm sorry."



David: he shrugged "I'm so stupid! I don't even know what I was thinking!"


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he shrugged "I'm so stupid! I don't even know what I was thinking!"



Erica: "You wanted to play, especially since Jordan was back. You were so in love with your passion that it didn't matter what happened to you. I know so well, all too well."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "You wanted to play, especially since Jordan was back. You were so in love with your passion that it didn't matter what happened to you. I know so well, all too well."



David: he looked at her. He knew she really did understand. "yeah, that's right. Exactly right." he looked down. "honestly the idea of needing surgery terrifies me. I hate not being in control, so the idea of being put to sleep while some doctors I hardly know mess with my knee makes me regret everything."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he looked at her. He knew she really did understand. "yeah, that's right. Exactly right." he looked down. "honestly the idea of needing surgery terrifies me. I hate not being in control, so the idea of being put to sleep while some doctors I hardly know mess with my knee makes me regret everything."



Erica: She also knew about that, being paralyzed and from Chemical Alley. "It is really scary. You don't know what's going to happen. Your life isn't in your hands anymore. But you can't fix it yourself. Maybe you'll get better surgeons than I did."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She also knew about that, being paralyzed and from Chemical Alley. "It is really scary. You don't know what's going to happen. Your life isn't in your hands anymore. But you can't fix it yourself. Maybe you'll get better surgeons than I did."



David: his stomach dropped. He suddenly felt more afraid than ever. "I wish that I could at least think I don't need it but my parents are right, they almost had to operate last time, and this time I hurt it much much worse."

Jordan: he watched the tv. He smiled at Dawn, he wasn't oblivious, he knew that there were some girls with crushes on him, maybe a lot. Jaycee knew how to handle them, he hoped Dawn would learn to.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: his stomach dropped. He suddenly felt more afraid than ever. "I wish that I could at least think I don't need it but my parents are right, they almost had to operate last time, and this time I hurt it much much worse."
> 
> Jordan: he watched the tv. He smiled at Dawn, he wasn't oblivious, he knew that there were some girls with crushes on him, maybe a lot. Jaycee knew how to handle them, he hoped Dawn would learn to.



Erica: "Sorry if I just made it worse. You don't always get what you want."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Sorry if I just made it worse. You don't always get what you want."



David: he shook his head "it's okay. I should stop complaining."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he shook his head "it's okay. I should stop complaining."



Erica: "You're not complaining."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "You're not complaining."



David: "yeah, I am. But I'm glad you don't think so." He was worried Erica was going to get annoyed with him because she had it worse than he did.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "yeah, I am. But I'm glad you don't think so." He was worried Erica was going to get annoyed with him because she had it worse than he did.



Erica: She shrugged.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She shrugged.



David: he looked over at her and smiled.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he looked over at her and smiled.



Erica: "So...guess you're not going to be at school for a while?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "So...guess you're not going to be at school for a while?"



David: "probably not. Normally I would be happy about that, but I'd much rather be at school than locked up in my house with two people who are furious at me."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "probably not. Normally I would be happy about that, but I'd much rather be at school than locked up in my house with two people who are furious at me."



Erica: "Yeah. They're making me go back. Like, tomorrow."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Yeah. They're making me go back. Like, tomorrow."



David: "oh, well have fun. If I give you my class schedule will you pick up my work for me?"


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "oh, well have fun. If I give you my class schedule will you pick up my work for me?"



Erica: "I bet it will be loads of fun," she said sarcastically. "Sure, I can do that."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "I bet it will be loads of fun," she said sarcastically. "Sure, I can do that."



David: "okay, thank you. School is enough of a struggle for me without me missing weeks. Maybe if I do the work I'll at least learn something and be less behind."


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: Ember put on a jumpsuit and went with a team to a factory. They climbed up to the roof.

Team Member #1: He opened up the ventilation and lowered a rope ladder down into the factory. He motioned for his team to go.

Team Member #2: She jumped down the shaft and made absolutely no noise as she landed on the vent. She broke through it with one stomp of her foot.

Ember: Ember followed her. She landed safely on the metal catwalk.

Team Member #1: He went last. He pointed to the safe that contained their target.

Ember: Ember went for it. 

Team Member #2: Some guards appeared. She began to fight them off while Ember stole the ruby.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "okay, thank you. School is enough of a struggle for me without me missing weeks. Maybe if I do the work I'll at least learn something and be less behind."



Erica: "I'll help you if I can."


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: Ember pulled a mini laser from her boot and began to melt the lock. She grinned when it opened.

Team Member #1: He flipped over a few guards and slammed another one into the wall. A few others tumbled off the catwalk down to the ground below.

Team Member #2: She motioned, 'Let's go!'

Ember: She thought, _At last!_

Team Member #1: He clapped violently. 'Let's move!'


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "I'll help you if I can."



David: he smiled "okay, but just a warning I'm pretty hopeless."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He heard a knock on the door and yelled from the back porch. "I'M BACK HERE!"

Jai: Jai walked back to Ciel. "Hi, Ciel..." she smiled.

Ciel: Seeing the girl, he frowned. "Oh, it's you..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Jaycee: she lay down. She wrapped her hand around the ring on her neck.


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: Ember snatched the ruby and backflipped off the catwalk holding the safe, stuffing the ruby in her jacket as she fell. She grabbed a hold of a hook crane, swinging through the factory onto the catwalk she was originally on.

Team Member #1: He fought off more guards and pulled Ember up to the platform, checking to make sure the ruby was intact. He whirled around as the alarm went off, climbing up the rope to the roof.

Team Member #2: She attached an explosive device on the factory wall. She climbed up.

Ember: Ember followed, kicking one of the guards in the face before leaving.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: "Can we do something with our friends? I'm gonna go crazy if I have to see them like this all the time."


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: Please tell me I'm not the only one thinking of the Mission: Impossible theme song while writing/reading Ember's mission. It fits perfectly.

Ember: Ember crawled up to the top of the roof. She looked around. 

Team Members #1 and #2: They pointed to the mob of people gathered outside, then yanked Ember away from the front of the building and dived off the top of the factory from the backside. There was a ripple of fire, exploding the factory a few inches behind them as they touched the ground.

Ember: Ember gasped, surprised.


----------



## disneygirl520

disneygirl520 said:


> David: his stomach dropped. He suddenly felt more afraid than ever. "I wish that I could at least think I don't need it but my parents are right, they almost had to operate last time, and this time I hurt it much much worse."
> 
> Jordan: he watched the tv. He smiled at Dawn, he wasn't oblivious, he knew that there were some girls with crushes on him, maybe a lot. Jaycee knew how to handle them, he hoped Dawn would learn to.



Jordan: he smiled at Dawn again and lay his head against Marina's shoulder.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he smiled "okay, but just a warning I'm pretty hopeless."



Erica: "I might as well try."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "I might as well try."



David: "okay. Just don't think any less of me when you see how dumb I am."


----------



## The Villianess

Cops: They ran to the kids. They looked extremely serious.

Team Member #1 and #2: They fought the cops easily. They motioned, 'Let's fight!'

Ember: Ember fought another one.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "okay. Just don't think any less of me when you see how dumb I am."



Erica: "I couldn't think less of you if I tried, David. You're a nice guy and don't care that I'm on wheels."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled at Dawn again and lay his head against Marina's shoulder.



Dawn: she leaned against him and kissed his cheek. "are you mad at me?"

Marina: she put an arm around him.


----------



## The Villianess

Cops: They blacked out. The next thing they knew they were handcuffed to a pipe on the alley.

_Ember, Team Member #1, and Team Member #2: They ran away._


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "I couldn't think less of you if I tried, David. You're a nice guy and don't care that I'm on wheels."





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she leaned against him and kissed his cheek. "are you mad at me?"
> 
> Marina: she put an arm around him.



David: he smiled, his learning problems had always been something he was extremely self conscious about, but with Erica it was different. "thank you. You don't need anyone in your life who thinks less of you because you're on wheels."

Jordan: "no, why would I be mad at you?"


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he smiled, his learning problems had always been something he was extremely self conscious about, but with Erica it was different. "thank you. You don't need anyone in your life who thinks less of you because you're on wheels."
> 
> Jordan: "no, why would I be mad at you?"



Erica: "You're welcome." She waved her hand dismissively and said matter-of-factly, "It's all anyone cares about anymore, no getting away from it."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "You're welcome." She waved her hand dismissively and said matter-of-factly, "It's all anyone cares about anymore, no getting away from it."



David: "right, but you have to find people who see you. Not your chair."


----------



## The Villianess

Kenzie: Kenzie saw on her television screen a news broadcast of a factory explosion involving teen suspects. She whispered, "Ember."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "right, but you have to find people who see you. Not your chair."



Erica: "Hm. If only that was easy."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he smiled, his learning problems had always been something he was extremely self conscious about, but with Erica it was different. "thank you. You don't need anyone in your life who thinks less of you because you're on wheels."
> 
> Jordan: "no, why would I be mad at you?"



Dawn: "Because I was mean to that girl."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Hm. If only that was easy."



David: he heard voices and paused listening "my parents are still going!" he titled his head back.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Because I was mean to that girl."



Jordan: he wrapped his arm around her "no, I'm not mad. They were mean and you haven't had to deal with girls like that" he said in a caring way "just um, don't hurt anyone again. She isn't the only one who has a crush on me. I don't understand why, but girls seem to like me."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he wrapped his arm around her "no, I'm not mad. They were mean and you haven't had to deal with girls like that" he said in a caring way "just um, don't hurt anyone again. She isn't the only one who has a crush on me. I don't understand why, but girls seem to like me."



Dawn: "I won't." she snorted. "you don't know? You're so handsome, you're athletic, very kind, you treat everyone well, need I go on?"


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he heard voices and paused listening "my parents are still going!" he titled his head back.



Erica: "Going where? Oh, you mean talking? Yeah, they do that."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I won't." she snorted. "you don't know? You're so handsome, you're athletic, very kind, you treat everyone well, need I go on?"





Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Going where? Oh, you mean talking? Yeah, they do that."



Jordan: he laughed slightly "no, you can stop. I guess I just don't see myself as being that great. I'm just me. and I'm not that handsome." 

David: "yeah. Talking. I wish I could understand what they're saying. I can just tell they're angry and I hear my name every once in a while."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he laughed slightly "no, you can stop. I guess I just don't see myself as being that great. I'm just me, and I'm not that handsome."
> 
> David: "yeah. Talking. I wish I could understand what they're saying. I can just tell they're angry and I hear my name every once in a while."



Erica: "Parents like to complain about their kids a lot when they don't think we're listening."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Parents like to complain about their kids a lot when they don't think we're listening."



David: he sighed "I guess so."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he laughed slightly "no, you can stop. I guess I just don't see myself as being that great. I'm just me. and I'm not that handsome."
> 
> David: "yeah. Talking. I wish I could understand what they're saying. I can just tell they're angry and I hear my name every once in a while."



Dawn and Marina: "Yes you are."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn and Marina: "Yes you are."



Jordan: he smiled and rolled his eyes "oh stop it."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he sighed "I guess so."



Erica: "And then when we get caught listening, they only get upset because we know they were talking bad about us."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled and rolled his eyes "oh stop it."



Dawn: "But you are!" she kissed him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "And then when we get caught listening, they only get upset because we know they were talking bad about us."



David: "I honestly don't think they care if I'm listening."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "But you are!" she kissed him.



Jordan: he kissed her back "thank you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her back "thank you."



Dawn: she giggled.

Marina: she laughed.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "I honestly don't think they care if I'm listening."



Erica: "Kristen doesn't."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she giggled.
> 
> Marina: she laughed.



Jordan: he laughed "stop laughing at me! I'm sorry I don't see myself as hot."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Kristen doesn't."



David: he nodded "why haven't we really talked before?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he laughed "stop laughing at me! I'm sorry I don't see myself as hot."



Dawn: "But you are so hot! So, so hot." she pressed herself against him and kissed him.

Marina: "Yuck. I should go get Alex." she chuckled.

Mrs. Michaels: "no you shouldn't!"

Marina: she frowned and rolled her eyes.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "But you are so hot! So, so hot." she pressed herself against him and kissed him.
> 
> Marina: "Yuck. I should go get Alex." she chuckled.
> 
> Mrs. Michaels: "no you shouldn't!"
> 
> Marina: she frowned and rolled her eyes.



Jordan: "well then I guess you have a really hot guy for a boyfriend" he said kissing her but then pushing her slightly away. He wasn't comfortable kissing her like this in front of Mrs. Michaels. He laughed at what Marina said.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "well then I guess you have a really hot guy for a boyfriend" he said kissing her but then pushing her slightly away. He wasn't comfortable kissing her like this in front of Mrs. Michaels. He laughed at what Marina said.



Mrs. Michaels: "don't stop because of me, dear." She walked into the kitchen.

Dawn: "Y-yeah, I do. A really hot guy." She frowned when he pushed her away.

Marina: she smiled and rolled her eyes.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he nodded "why haven't we really talked before?"



Erica: "I have no idea. We probably just were too busy with our sports."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Mrs. Michaels: "don't stop because of me, dear." She walked into the kitchen.
> 
> Dawn: "Y-yeah, I do. A really hot guy." She frowned when he pushed her away.
> 
> Marina: she smiled and rolled her eyes.



Jordan: he laughed and kissed her again. He couldn't believe Brittany had actually kissed him. That was the first time that had happened. He was glad Dawn wasn't holding it against him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "I have no idea. We probably just were too busy with our sports."



David: "yeah, we've live next to each other for so long though. Anyway, I'm glad we're friends now."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "yeah, we've live next to each other for so long though. Anyway, I'm glad we're friends now."



Erica: "Me too."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Me too."



David: he smiled. He used his arms and sat up more.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he laughed and kissed her again. He couldn't believe Brittany had actually kissed him. That was the first time that had happened. He was glad Dawn wasn't holding it against him.



Dawn: she wrapped her arms around him and leaned back slightly.

Marina: she got up and went into her room. "Alex, Dawn and Jordan are having a makeout sesh out there. Wanna join?" She asked him, flirtatiously.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he smiled. He used his arms and sat up more.



Erica: She adjusted herself. "We should talk more."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she wrapped her arms around him and leaned back slightly.
> 
> Marina: she got up and went into her room. "Alex, Dawn and Jordan are having a makeout sesh out there. Wanna join?" She asked him, flirtatiously.



Jordan: he leaned into her and kissed her. He heard his phone go off in his pocket. He reached for it "sorry."

Karen: she watched the tv ignoring Jordan and Dawn. The moving pictures fascinated her.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She adjusted herself. "We should talk more."



David: "I'm here all week. Maybe longer" he said smiling "and if you don't want to talk through a window my parents might let you in."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "I'm here all week. Maybe longer" he said smiling "and if you don't want to talk through a window my parents might let you in."



Erica: "Okay. It'll depend on how much freedom I have."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Okay. It'll depend on how much freedom I have."



David: "at least we can still talk when we're both shunned to our rooms."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "at least we can still talk when we're both shunned to our rooms."



Erica: "Yes, it's keeping me sane."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Yes, it's keeping me sane."



David: "me too."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "me too."



Erica: "No siblings to talk to?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "No siblings to talk to?"



David: "nope, I have an older brother but he's gone at college. What about you?"


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "nope, I have an older brother but he's gone at college. What about you?"



Erica: "Nah, I'm an only child."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Nah, I'm an only child."



David: he nodded "oh. That's what I thought."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he nodded "oh. That's what I thought."



Erica: "It's amazing and it sucks, all at the same time."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "It's amazing and it sucks, all at the same time."



David: he nodded "it's same the other way too."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he leaned into her and kissed her. He heard his phone go off in his pocket. He reached for it "sorry."
> 
> Karen: she watched the tv ignoring Jordan and Dawn. The moving pictures fascinated her.



Dawn: she jumped hearing his phone. She wasn't sure how long it would be until she was used to it.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she jumped hearing his phone. She wasn't sure how long it would be until she was used to it.



Jordan: he looked at the screen, it was a text from his mom 'where are you?' 'at Marina's, be home soon' he answered. He realized that he never told her he wasn't coming straight home. he put the phone on the edge of the couch and kissed Dawn quickly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked at the screen, it was a text from his mom 'where are you?' 'at Marina's, be home soon' he answered. He realized that he never told her he wasn't coming straight home. he put the phone on the edge of the couch and kissed Dawn quickly.



Dawn: she giggled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she giggled.



Jordan: he sat back and smiled at her. "I love you so much" he said quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he sat back and smiled at her. "I love you so much" he said quietly.



Dawn: "I love you too." She snuggled up next to him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I love you too." She snuggled up next to him.



Jordan: he wrapped his arm around her and held her close to him.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he wrapped his arm around her and held her close to him.



Dawn: "Does your mom like me?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Does your mom like me?"



Jordan: "yes" he answered simply.

OOC: my phone alarm just went off, I forgot I had another one set. I felt like Dawn as I jumped lol


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yes" he answered simply.  OOC: my phone alarm just went off, I forgot I had another one set. I felt like Dawn as I jumped lol



OOC: lol.

Dawn: "Are you sure? I feel like I'm doing so much wrong."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: lol.
> 
> Dawn: "Are you sure? I feel like I'm doing so much wrong."



Jordan: "she understands that you're learning. She really does like you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "she understands that you're learning. She really does like you."



Dawn: "Okay." She smiled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay." She smiled.



Jordan: he smiled back "you like her right?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled back "you like her right?"



Dawn: "Of corse I do, Jordan, she is amazing." She kissed his cheek. "Just like you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Of corse I do, Jordan, she is amazing." She kissed his cheek. "Just like you."



Jordan: "okay, good" he said smiling and then he laughed slightly "I guess it's part of the family."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "okay, good" he said smiling and then he laughed slightly "I guess it's part of the family."



Dawn: she grinned. "I'm jealous. Your family is so amazing."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she grinned. "I'm jealous. Your family is so amazing."



Jordan: "well, my mom's amazing."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "well, my mom's amazing."


  Dawn: she rolled her eyes. "Give yourself some credit, babe. You're amazing too."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she rolled her eyes. "Give yourself some credit, babe. You're amazing too."



Jordan: "oh, that's not what I meant. I meant my dad. My dad is not amazing."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "oh, that's not what I meant. I meant my dad. My dad is not amazing."



  Dawn: "He isn't in your family. He doesn't count."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "He isn't in your family. He doesn't count."



Jordan: he smiled slightly "okay."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled slightly "okay."



Dawn: "You like your siblings?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You like your siblings?"



Jordan: "yeah, I do" he said smiling.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yeah, I do" he said smiling.



Dawn: "Your stepmom is nice."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he nodded "it's same the other way too."



Erica: "Ah."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Your stepmom is nice."





Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Ah."



Jordan: "yeah, she seems nice."

David: he nodded "my brother and I are opposites. He got all of the brains but has zero coordination" he said smiling.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yeah, she seems nice."
> 
> David: he nodded "my brother and I are opposites. He got all of the brains but has zero coordination" he said smiling.



Dawn: "That whole mean girl thing messed things up. I'm sorry."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yeah, she seems nice."
> 
> David: he nodded "my brother and I are opposites. He got all of the brains but has zero coordination" he said smiling.



Erica: "That's funny. I have a cousin and I am nothing like her."


----------



## danibryan819

Jai: "Why so sad? I just wanted to talk...if you need to tell me what you think of me...I'll be in for a listening."

Ciel: "You're a pushover. Annoying. Desparate. Never gonna happen. You always stalk me. I don't like you. Honest enough for you?"

Jai: "Playing hard to get, aren't you baby?" she tossed her brown hair over her shoulder and put her face near Ciel's.

Ciel: "No. I just hate you." he glared at her.

Jai: She smirked. "Hard to get." she kissed him.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She frowned..."Sure...Cloudy would be better off here...I know she didn't want to leave...Percy's just a nowhere man..."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She frowned..."Sure...Cloudy would be better off here...I know she didn't want to leave...Percy's just a nowhere man..."



Marcus: he stood and picked up a few of their unconscious bodies. "Where do we put them?"


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "Uhh...put them...gently...over there." she pointed to a bed of leaves.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Uhh...put them...gently...over there." she pointed to a bed of leaves.



Marcus: he did as he was told.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: His eyes widened. He kicked her back. "Jai! What was that for? What would posses you to do that?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "That whole mean girl thing messed things up. I'm sorry."





Fairywings said:


> Erica: "That's funny. I have a cousin and I am nothing like her."



Jordan: he shook his head "things happen. I really am glad I got to meet them."

David: "yeah, we look kind of alike but minus that it's hard to find similarities."

Jaycee: with her hand still wrapped around Ciel's ring she started to doze off.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he shook his head "things happen. I really am glad I got to meet them."
> 
> David: "yeah, we look kind of alike but minus that it's hard to find similarities."
> 
> Jaycee: with her hand still wrapped around Ciel's ring she started to doze off.



Dawn: she smiled slightly. "Good."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled slightly. "Good."



Jordan: he lay down on the couch. "I wonder how Marcus and Lynn are doing."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he lay down on the couch. "I wonder how Marcus and Lynn are doing."



Dawn: "They're getting married. Jaycee told me. Wanna check on them?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "They're getting married. Jaycee told me. Wanna check on them?"



Jordan: he sat up and smiled "what!? They are!? Why didn't you tell me? Marina!"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he sat up and smiled "what!? They are!? Why didn't you tell me? Marina!"



Marina: she walked over. "Huh?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she walked over. "Huh?"



Jordan: "did you know that Marcus and Lynn are getting married?" he asked excitedly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "did you know that Marcus and Lynn are getting married?" he asked excitedly.



Marina: "No! We have to go congratulate them!"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "No! We have to go congratulate them!"



Jordan: he stood up "alright!"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he stood up "alright!"



Marina: "You know where they live, right?"

OOC: they're gonna be in for a surprise...


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "You know where they live, right?"
> 
> OOC: they're gonna be in for a surprise...



Jordan: "yeah, I think I know."

Ooc: I know


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yeah, I think I know."
> 
> Ooc: I know



Marina: "Okay." She walked out to his car.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Okay." She walked out to his car.



Jordan: he got into his car.

Karen: she climbed into the back seat.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he got into his car.
> 
> Karen: she climbed into the back seat.



Dawn: she got into the passenger's seat.

Marina: she sat next to Karen.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she got into the passenger's seat.
> 
> Marina: she sat next to Karen.



Jordan: he drove to Lynn's house.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he drove to Lynn's house.



Marina: she knocked. After a while, she heard a small moan from inside. "Something's wrong."

Dawn: she kicked the door down.

Marina: she rushed in and she paled. "OH MY GOD!"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she knocked. After a while, she heard a small moan from inside. "Something's wrong."
> 
> Dawn: she kicked the door down.
> 
> Marina: she rushed in and she paled. "OH MY GOD!"



Jordan: he ran in. Seeing Marcus's chest torn open and both of them lying unconscious he steadied himself against a wall "NO!"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he ran in. Seeing Marcus's chest torn open and both of them lying unconscious he steadied himself against a wall "NO!"



Dawn: she saw Lynn's ring. "Well, we were right, they're getting married." she said quietly. She knelt down and saw a note clenched in Marcus's bloody fist. She pulled it out. "I can't read it."

Marina: she took it. "To whom it may concern, my love and I have decided to go back to Chemical Alley. I apologize if our appearances scared anyone, I assure you that we'll be okay. Thank you for caring enough to visit, Marcus." she gulped.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she saw Lynn's ring. "Well, we were right, they're getting married." she said quietly. She knelt down and saw a note clenched in Marcus's bloody fist. She pulled it out. "I can't read it."
> 
> Marina: she took it. "To whom it may concern, my love and I have decided to go back to Chemical Alley. I apologize if our appearances scared anyone, I assure you that we'll be okay. Thank you for caring enough to visit, Marcus." she gulped.



Jordan: his jaw had dropped. He swallowed "they went back."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he shook his head "things happen. I really am glad I got to meet them."
> 
> David: "yeah, we look kind of alike but minus that it's hard to find similarities."
> 
> Jaycee: with her hand still wrapped around Ciel's ring she started to doze off.



Erica: "Sounds like it."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: his jaw had dropped. He swallowed "they went back."



Dawn: "You can do that?"

Marina: "My god. What do we do?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Sounds like it."





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You can do that?"
> 
> Marina: "My god. What do we do?"



David: he nodded. 

Karen: "I guess you can."

Jordan: "I have no idea. I don't think they want to come back."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he nodded.  Karen: "I guess you can."  Jordan: "I have no idea. I don't think they want to come back."



Dawn: she knelt next to Lynn and started crying. She took the girl's hand in hers.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she knelt next to Lynn and started crying. She took the girl's hand in hers.



Jordan: he knelt behind Dawn and wrapped his arms around her. He buried his face in her shoulder.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he knelt behind Dawn and wrapped his arms around her. He buried his face in her shoulder.



Marina: she started shaking Marcus.

Dawn: she pulled him close to her and held his head against her chest. She put her forehead against his head.

Marcus: he jumped up. "Gah! What?!"  In Chemical Alley, he collapsed, unconscious. He looked around and groaned.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she started shaking Marcus.
> 
> Dawn: she pulled him close to her and held his head against her chest. She put her forehead against his head.
> 
> Marcus: he jumped up. "Gah! What?!"  In Chemical Alley, he collapsed, unconscious. He looked around and groaned.



Jordan: he held onto her. He jumped hearing Marcus.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he held onto her. He jumped hearing Marcus.



Marina: she slapped Marcus.

Marcus: "Ow! What was that for?"

Marina: "Leaving us!"

Marcus: "I did it for Lynn. She didn't want to be here."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she slapped Marcus.
> 
> Marcus: "Ow! What was that for?"
> 
> Marina: "Leaving us!"
> 
> Marcus: "I did it for Lynn. She didn't want to be here."



Jordan: he sat up and watched Marcus and Marina. He looked at Lynn's lifeless body.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he sat up and watched Marcus and Marina. He looked at Lynn's lifeless body.



Marcus: he lifted Lynn into his arms, ignoring the pain in his chest. "I'm sorry, love." He whispered.

Dawn: she was so confused. "Why?"

Marcus: "I-I don't really know."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he lifted Lynn into his arms, ignoring the pain in his chest. "I'm sorry, love." He whispered.
> 
> Dawn: she was so confused. "Why?"
> 
> Marcus: "I-I don't really know."



Jordan: "why did she decide to go back? Did something happen?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "why did she decide to go back? Did something happen?"



Marcus: "I-It's different here. We can't be the same. She-" he sighed. "I'm really not sure."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I-It's different here. We can't be the same. She-" he sighed. "I'm really not sure."



Jordan: he nodded "okay. Should we bring her back?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "okay. Should we bring her back?"



Marcus: he looked down at her, tears in his eyes. He shook his head. "no."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he looked down at her, tears in his eyes. He shook his head. "no."



Jordan: he nodded "okay."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "okay."



Marcus: he started sobbing over Lynn.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he started sobbing over Lynn.



Karen: "I am so sorry Marcus" she whispered.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "I am so sorry Marcus" she whispered.



Marcus: he shook her head and pulled Lynn against him and kissed her forehead. "I can't do this anymore. I just can't."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he shook her head and pulled Lynn against him and kissed her forehead. "I can't do this anymore. I just can't."



Jordan: he pulled Dawn closer to him. He watched Marcus unsure of what he meant.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he pulled Dawn closer to him. He watched Marcus unsure of what he meant.



Dawn: she let him pull her close and watched Marcus.

Marcus: he clutched his head. "I can't. I-I can't. I-I can't." He repeated, rocking back and forth slightly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she let him pull her close and watched Marcus.
> 
> Marcus: he clutched his head. "I can't. I-I can't. I-I can't." He repeated, rocking back and forth slightly.



Jordan: he wrapped his arms around Dawn holding her close "can't what Marcus?" he asked quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he wrapped his arms around Dawn holding her close "can't what Marcus?" he asked quietly.



Marcus: "I-I can't do it!"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I-I can't do it!"



Karen: "do what?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "do what?"



Marcus: "I-I can't-" he fainted. Blood trickled down his chin.

Marina: "I'm scared."

Dawn: she buried her face into Jordan's chest.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I-I can't-" he fainted. Blood trickled down his chin.
> 
> Marina: "I'm scared."
> 
> Dawn: she buried her face into Jordan's chest.



Jordan: he held Dawn against him. Hearing Marina he said "I know." he held out his other arm to her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he held Dawn against him. Hearing Marina he said "I know." he held out his other arm to her.



Marina: she slid next to him and leaned against him.

Dawn: "Should we take them to a doctor or something?" She looked up at Jordan, nervous.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she slid next to him and leaned against him.
> 
> Dawn: "Should we take them to a doctor or something?" She looked up at Jordan, nervous.



Jordan: he wrapped his arm around Marina. "I don't know. Lynn doesn't want to come back, but maybe we should get Marcus somewhere." he didn't know what to do.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he wrapped his arm around Marina. "I don't know. Lynn doesn't want to come back, but maybe we should get Marcus somewhere." he didn't know what to do.



Dawn: "He ripped open his own stitches, Jordan. You can tell. Look at his hands." They were stained red.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "He ripped open his own stitches, Jordan. You can tell. Look at his hands." They were stained red.



Jordan: he looked though he had already seen them "I know. So should we get him to a doctor?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked though he had already seen them "I know. So should we get him to a doctor?"



Marina: "It would be best."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "It would be best."



Jordan: he nodded. He let go of the girls, "we won't all fit in my car, and we're kind of far from the doctor. Should I call someone?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded. He let go of the girls, "we won't all fit in my car, and we're kind of far from the doctor. Should I call someone?"



Marina: "I could stay here."

Dawn: "Me too."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I could stay here."
> 
> Dawn: "Me too."



Karen: "I could stay too."

Jordan: "no, I don't want to leave you guys" he also didn't want to be alone with Marcus and Lynn. He was worried something could happen and he wouldn't know what to do.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "I could stay too."
> 
> Jordan: "no, I don't want to leave you guys" he also didn't want to be alone with Marcus and Lynn. He was worried something could happen and he wouldn't know what to do.



Marina: "You sure? We could call an ambulance."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "You sure? We could call an ambulance."



Jordan: he nodded "are we going to the hospital? Or to the place you took David? I think Marcus would rather go there." he thought about who could help him. "I could call Nathan, David's out because of his leg and Eli's parents are pretty strict, for real reasons, I can take Marcus in my car and get him there quickly. If some of you wait with Lynn. Nathan could pick you up and meet us there."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "are we going to the hospital? Or to the place you took David? I think Marcus would rather go there." he thought about who could help him. "I could call Nathan, David's out because of his leg and Eli's parents are pretty strict, for real reasons, I can take Marcus in my car and get him there quickly. If some of you wait with Lynn. Nathan could pick you up and meet us there."



Marina: "Kay.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Kay.



Jordan: he nodded. He held the phone between his ear and shoulder and explained to Nathan that they needed help. He picked Marcus up and lay him across his back seat. He wasn't specific about what happened he just gave him the address and told him to meet him to pick them up and meet him at the doctors. He hung up and got in his car turning the key.

Nathan: he hurried to his car. He told his aunt he'd be back and ignored his many nieces and nephews as they asked where he was going. He didn't know what was going on but it didn't matter. He drove to the address Jordan gave him.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded. He held the phone between his ear and shoulder and explained to Nathan that they needed help. He picked Marcus up and lay him across his back seat. He wasn't specific about what happened he just gave him the address and told him to meet him to pick them up and meet him at the doctors. He hung up and got in his car turning the key.
> 
> Nathan: he hurried to his car. He told his aunt he'd be back and ignored his many nieces and nephews as they asked where he was going. He didn't know what was going on but it didn't matter. He drove to the address Jordan gave him.



Marina: she walked out to Nathan.

Dawn: she carried Lynn out.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she walked out to Nathan.
> 
> Dawn: she carried Lynn out.



Nathan: he opened his car doors and helped get Lynn in. He wasn't taking time to ask questions. He got back in the drivers seat and started driving.

Jordan: he turned the radio on, driving in silence with his unconscious friend had started to creep him out.

OOC: is Marcus in chemical alley? Or just unconscious?


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Nathan: he opened his car doors and helped get Lynn in. He wasn't taking time to ask questions. He got back in the drivers seat and started driving.
> 
> Jordan: he turned the radio on, driving in silence with his unconscious friend had started to creep him out.
> 
> OOC: is Marcus in chemical alley? Or just unconscious?



OOC: just unconscious.

Marina: "They'll be alright. Lynn and Marcus tried to go back to Chemical Alley."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: just unconscious.
> 
> Marina: "They'll be alright. Lynn and Marcus tried to go back to Chemical Alley."



Jordan: he pulled up to the clinic and carried Marcus in. The doctors took him from him and he sat down.

Nathan: he nodded and continued driving. "I'm not really sure what that means or how they would do that, but okay." He was viewing the world through a pair of plastic lens glasses as he had taken his contacts out earlier.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he pulled up to the clinic and carried Marcus in. The doctors took him from him and he sat down.
> 
> Nathan: he nodded and continued driving. "I'm not really sure what that means or how they would do that, but okay." He was viewing the world through a pair of plastic lens glasses as he had taken his contacts out earlier.



Marina: She explained.

Dawn: she held Lynn's hand.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: She explained.
> 
> Dawn: she held Lynn's hand.



Nathan: he pulled up to the doctors "oh, okay."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Nathan: he pulled up to the doctors "oh, okay."



Marina: "Yeah. It-it was absolutely terrifying finding them."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Yeah. It-it was absolutely terrifying finding them."



Nathan: "I can imagine." He forced his mind not to drift to his parents. He unlocked the doors and got out.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Nathan: "I can imagine." He forced his mind not to drift to his parents. He unlocked the doors and got out.



Dawn: she carried Lynn into the clinic.

Marina: she followed.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she carried Lynn into the clinic.
> 
> Marina: she followed.



Nathan: he walked in with them.

Jordan: he jumped up seeing them. "thank you Nathan."

Nathan: "no problem. You've helped me plenty of times."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Nathan: he walked in with them.
> 
> Jordan: he jumped up seeing them. "thank you Nathan."
> 
> Nathan: "no problem. You've helped me plenty of times."



Dawn: she hugged Jordan. She didn't like being away from him.

Marina: she sat down.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she hugged Jordan. She didn't like being away from him.
> 
> Marina: she sat down.



Jordan: he hugged her back and kissed her cheek.

Nathan: he took a seat.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he hugged her back and kissed her cheek.
> 
> Nathan: he took a seat.



Dawn: she put her head on his shoulder. "This is scary."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she put her head on his shoulder. "This is scary."



Jordan: he held onto her "I know. I'm scared too" he whispered.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he held onto her "I know. I'm scared too" he whispered.



Dawn: she kissed him. "Will you protect me? I don't know what I'd do if I didn't have you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she kissed him. "Will you protect me? I don't know what I'd do if I didn't have you."



Jordan: he kissed her "I already told you I will. I'm not going anywhere."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her "I already told you I will. I'm not going anywhere."



Dawn: "Thank you." She thought for a minute. "How come Marcus and Lynn are getting married?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Thank you." She thought for a minute. "How come Marcus and Lynn are getting married?"



Jordan: he paused, he realized she was probably asking why they weren't getting married "oh, uh. I guess Marcus asked her and she decided they were ready."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he paused, he realized she was probably asking why they weren't getting married "oh, uh. I guess Marcus asked her and she decided they were ready."



Dawn: "Oh. Okay." She said simply. "They really love each other, don't they?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Oh. Okay." She said simply. "They really love each other, don't they?"



Jordan: "yes" he said nodding.

Nathan: he fidgeted. He couldn't sit still.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yes" he said nodding.  Nathan: he fidgeted. He couldn't sit still.



Dawn: "I think-I think that Marcus hurt himself so he could be with her."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I think-I think that Marcus hurt himself so he could be with her."



Jordan: "I think you're probably right."

Nathan: "I'll be right back. I need some air" he said walking outside.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I think you're probably right."  Nathan: "I'll be right back. I need some air" he said walking outside.



Dawn: "Don't ever hurt yourself. Ever."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Don't ever hurt yourself. Ever."



Jordan: he listened and nodded. "okay, I won't."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he listened and nodded. "okay, I won't."



Dawn: "Thank you." she kissed him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Thank you." she kissed him.



Jordan: he kissed her "don't hurt yourself either."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her "don't hurt yourself either."



Dawn: "Okay."

Marina: again, she wished Alex was here.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She looked to his body. "You...just stay there...it's better for you. I will. Not. Leave." she ran off.

Jai: "I just wante to see my baby...my little Ci..." She kissed him.

Ciel: He pushed her back again. "STOP IT!" His phone accidentally dialed Jaycee. "STOP IT NOW. STAY. AWAY. Haven't I told you enough times? It. Is. Over. It has been for enough time. You clingy little idiot, Jai. I thought you could get that in your thick skull!" his voice toned in extreme anger.

Jai: "Fine! I'll be back, though. You'll never find anyone else."

Ciel: "I've already found Jaycee...but...she hasn't exactly found me yet."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay."
> 
> Marina: again, she wished Alex was here.



Jordan: he nodded. He wondered if Marcus was okay. 

Nathan: he stood outside. He took his glasses off and rubbed his eyes.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She looked to his body. "You...just stay there...it's better for you. I will. Not. Leave." she ran off.
> 
> Jai: "I just wante to see my baby...my little Ci..." She kissed him.
> 
> Ciel: He pushed her back again. "STOP IT!" His phone accidentally dialed Jaycee. "STOP IT NOW. STAY. AWAY. Haven't I told you enough times? It. Is. Over. It has been for enough time. You clingy little idiot, Jai. I thought you could get that in your thick skull!" his voice toned in extreme anger.
> 
> Jai: "Fine! I'll be back, though. You'll never find anyone else."
> 
> Ciel: "I've already found Jaycee...but...she hasn't exactly found me yet."



Jaycee: she had picked up "hello?" her eyes widened as she listened. He was so angry. She knew she should hang up but she couldn't make herself. When he had finished she said into the phone "Ciel? Ciel?"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: His eyes widened. "Oh my gosh...my phone just dialed you...didn't it?" he blushed after Jai was out of sight.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: His eyes widened. "Oh my gosh...my phone just dialed you...didn't it?" he blushed after Jai was out of sight.



Jaycee: "yeah..." she said quietly "who was that?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded. He wondered if Marcus was okay.
> 
> Nathan: he stood outside. He took his glasses off and rubbed his eyes.



Marcus: he woke up and started screaming for Lynn.

Dawn: she winced and hugged Jordan tighter. "Marcus is insane..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he woke up and started screaming for Lynn.
> 
> Dawn: she winced and hugged Jordan tighter. "Marcus is insane..."



Jordan: he hugged her tighter "he just wants to be with Lynn."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he hugged her tighter "he just wants to be with Lynn."



Dawn: "He is scaring me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "He is scaring me."



Jordan: he held her against him "it's okay" he whispered in her ear "he needs help, we're going to help him."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he held her against him "it's okay" he whispered in her ear "he needs help, we're going to help him."



Dawn: she nodded. "Okay." She kissed him. "You're a good friend."

Marcus: he continued to shriek in pain. He looked for something to knock him out or kill himself with. He couldn't do this anymore.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she nodded. "Okay." She kissed him. "You're a good friend."
> 
> Marcus: he continued to shriek in pain. He looked for something to knock him out or kill himself with. He couldn't do this anymore.



Jordan: "thank you." he cringed hearing Marcus. He probably didn't think he was a good friend.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "thank you." he cringed hearing Marcus. He probably didn't think he was a good friend.



Dawn: she slipped out of Jordan's arms and walked into Marcus's room, hoping to calm him down. She gasped and ran to him as he was about to stab a scalpel into his neck and pulled it away from him. She looked down at him. His eyes were glazed over and he didn't look conscious. "My god..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she slipped out of Jordan's arms and walked into Marcus's room, hoping to calm him down. She gasped and ran to him as he was about to stab a scalpel into his neck and pulled it away from him. She looked down at him. His eyes were glazed over and he didn't look conscious. "My god..."



Jordan: he let her go. After a few moments he followed. "no, what happened?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he let her go. After a few moments he followed. "no, what happened?"



Dawn: "I-I don't know. He just tried to kill himself. I'm scared."

Marcus: he looked up at the couple, breathing very heavily. He shakily reached his arm out for them.

Dawn: she hid behind Jordan.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I-I don't know. He just tried to kill himself. I'm scared."
> 
> Marcus: he looked up at the couple, breathing very heavily. He shakily reached his arm out for them.
> 
> Dawn: she hid behind Jordan.



Jordan: he put one arm on Dawn and looked down at Marcus. He walked closer to him and stood beside him.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he put one arm on Dawn and looked down at Marcus. He walked closer to him and stood beside him.



Marcus: he grabbed Jordan's shirt weakly and made a squeaking noise.

Dawn: she trembled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he grabbed Jordan's shirt weakly and made a squeaking noise.
> 
> Dawn: she trembled.



Jordan: he put his hand on Marcus's that was on his shirt and leaned in closer to him.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he put his hand on Marcus's that was on his shirt and leaned in closer to him.



Marcus: "Kill me." He mumbled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Kill me." He mumbled.



Jordan: "no" he gasped "I won't do that."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "no" he gasped "I won't do that."



Marcus: "please. I-I can't do it anymore."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "A previous...obsessed...girlfriend. I hate her..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "please. I-I can't do it anymore."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "A previous...obsessed...girlfriend. I hate her..."



Jordan: "Dawn, go back out by Marina. Please." he knew she was terrified. 

Jaycee: "oh, it certainly sounds like you hate her." she wouldn't tell him but hearing him sound that angry and mean had really scared her.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: "Dawn, go back out by Marina. Please." he knew she was terrified.
> 
> Jaycee: "oh, it certainly sounds like you hate her." she wouldn't tell him but hearing him sound that angry and mean had really scared her.



Ciel: "Yeah....I'm sorry you had to hear that."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Yeah....I'm sorry you had to hear that."



Jaycee: "I just-I didn't know you could sound so...mean."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "I just-I didn't know you could sound so...mean."



Ciel: He sighed. 'It's what happens when you lose the ability to really smile...' he thought.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "Dawn, go back out by Marina. Please." he knew she was terrified.
> 
> Jaycee: "oh, it certainly sounds like you hate her." she wouldn't tell him but hearing him sound that angry and mean had really scared her.



Dawn: "O-okay." She dashed out.

Marcus: "I can't do it anymore."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He sighed. 'It's what happens when you lose the ability to really smile...' he thought.





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "O-okay." She dashed out.
> 
> Marcus: "I can't do it anymore."



Jaycee: "Ciel, am I making it worse?"

Jordan: he pulled a chair up and sat right next to Marcus facing him. "you can do it. You'll get through it."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "Ciel, am I making it worse?"
> 
> Jordan: he pulled a chair up and sat right next to Marcus facing him. "you can do it. You'll get through it."



Marcus: "I-I can't!" He screamed.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "No...I was just thinking of what to say."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I-I can't!" He screamed.



Jordan: he flinched slightly hearing him scream but didn't move "you can. You are so strong. We'll get you help Marcus."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he flinched slightly hearing him scream but didn't move "you can. You are so strong. We'll get you help Marcus."



Marcus: "I don't want to."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "No...I was just thinking of what to say."



Jaycee: "okay, because the reason I won't be your girlfriend has nothing to do with you. I just need some time to be single. I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I don't want to."



Jordan: "I know you don't. But there's a reason everyone lives. You have a purpose, you're meant to be here. Don't think you aren't."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I know you don't. But there's a reason everyone lives. You have a purpose, you're meant to be here. Don't think you aren't."



Marcus: he shook his head slightly. "Please. Lynn-she'd understand."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he shook his head slightly. "Please. Lynn-she'd understand."



Jordan: "you told me not to wake her. You said she wanted to be there."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "you told me not to wake her. You said she wanted to be there."



Marcus: "No. Leave her there. Kill me. Please."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "No. Leave her there. Kill me. Please."



Jordan: "I. Will. Not. Kill. You."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I. Will. Not. Kill. You."



Marvus: tears filled his eyes. "Why?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marvus: tears filled his eyes. "Why?"



Jordan: "I am not going to take someone's life away. Especially my friend's."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I am not going to take someone's life away. Especially my friend's."



Marcus: "b-but-" he cried out in pain.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "b-but-" he cried out in pain.



Jordan: he cringed. He felt bad but he was not going to kill Marcus. "I'm sorry" he said.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he cringed. He felt bad but he was not going to kill Marcus. "I'm sorry" he said.



Marcus: "I can't do it!"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I can't do it!"



Jordan: "stop saying that."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "stop saying that."



Marcus: "I can't!"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I can't!"



Jordan: he didn't know what to say. He just sat next to him.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he didn't know what to say. He just sat next to him.



Marcus: he took a shaky breath in. "I don't want to be living off of Lynn. We both know I'm a burden, and she just chooses to ignore it. I promised Lynn that I wouldn't leave her, which is why I'm still alive right now. I thought that she'd maybe want to get married. I said I'd get a bunch of jobs to pay for things. B-but she wanted it back to the way it was, me caring for her, doing everything while she sat and watched me lovingly, and I guess I was okay with that. So I agreed to go back. You were all there, your bodies, it was horrifying seeing you like that. I don't know what to do, Jordan. I just want it to be over."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he took a shaky breath in. "I don't want to be living off of Lynn. We both know I'm a burden, and she just chooses to ignore it. I promised Lynn that I wouldn't leave her, which is why I'm still alive right now. I thought that she'd maybe want to get married. I said I'd get a bunch of jobs to pay for things. B-but she wanted it back to the way it was, me caring for her, doing everything while she sat and watched me lovingly, and I guess I was okay with that. So I agreed to go back. You were all there, your bodies, it was horrifying seeing you like that. I don't know what to do, Jordan. I just want it to be over."



Jordan: he listened "let me help you. I'll help you get on your own two feet, we'll find you a job. Marcus, you have to stay here. Going back to chemical alley won't make it the same as it used to be. I'm sorry."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She went walking and saw Marcus's body. She knelt down to it. "Marcus, you aren't crazy...I am...I don't want you gone, but...if you want to die keep in mind you'll take my heart along with you."

Ciel: "I know. I understand."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he listened "let me help you. I'll help you get on your own two feet, we'll find you a job. Marcus, you have to stay here. Going back to chemical alley won't make it the same as it used to be. I'm sorry."



Marcus: "I know that. I-I just want Lynn to be happy. I suppose I-I'll be the one to wake her. I'm sorry. If you couldn't tell, I have a twinge of depression." He tried to stand, but it was very difficult.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She went walking and saw Marcus's body. She knelt down to it. "Marcus, you aren't crazy...I am...I don't want you gone, but...if you want to die keep in mind you'll take my heart along with you."
> 
> Ciel: "I know. I understand."



Jaycee: "you said...you said I haven't found you yet. Maybe there's someone else out there for you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I know that. I-I just want Lynn to be happy. I suppose I-I'll be the one to wake her. I'm sorry. If you couldn't tell, I have a twinge of depression." He tried to stand, but it was very difficult.



Jordan: "I know. You would do anything to make her happy. It's okay, but yeah. I noticed the depression." He put an arm around him and carefully helped him stand.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I know. You would do anything to make her happy. It's okay, but yeah. I noticed the depression." He put an arm around him and carefully helped him stand.



Marcus: he slowly walked to Lynn's body and sat down. He took her hand and gulped. "Lynn? I-I need you to wake up. I'm sorry, but I need you to. Chemical Alley won't help us. I-I just-god." He sighed and put his face in his hands. "I'm sorry I'm like this, love, so messed up, but I can't help it. It's who I am. And you're just trying to run away from it. It won't work. I promise to work very hard and I won't try to-well, you know, again. But you need to wake up for me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he slowly walked to Lynn's body and sat down. He took her hand and gulped. "Lynn? I-I need you to wake up. I'm sorry, but I need you to. Chemical Alley won't help us. I-I just-god." He sighed and put his face in his hands. "I'm sorry I'm like this, love, so messed up, but I can't help it. It's who I am. And you're just trying to run away from it. It won't work. I promise to work very hard and I won't try to-well, you know, again. But you need to wake up for me."



Jordan: he sat next to him and put a hand on his back. He watched Lynn's body.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She heard Marcus's voice. "I'm giving you ONE shot." and she went unconsious. "You're very welcone, Marcus." she looked at him.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Maybe...this is too awkward right now...I should probably hang up."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Maybe...this is too awkward right now...I should probably hang up."



Jaycee: "I should probably give you your ring back huh?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She heard Marcus's voice. "I'm giving you ONE shot." and she went unconsious. "You're very welcone, Marcus." she looked at him.



Marcus: "My god." He fainted.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "My god." He fainted.



Jordan: "no, wake up Marcus. Wake up."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "no, wake up Marcus. Wake up."



Marcus: he slowly opened his eyes and sat up. "Hm? Oh, Lynn." He drowsily kissed her cheek.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he slowly opened his eyes and sat up. "Hm? Oh, Lynn." He drowsily kissed her cheek.



Jordan: he sat next to him and watched.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She moved away, slightly displeased. "Hey." she smiled.

Ciel: "I don't care...maybe the next time we meet up."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She moved away, slightly displeased. "Hey." she smiled.
> 
> Ciel: "I don't care...maybe the next time we meet up."



Marcus: "What did I do now?"


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She moved away, slightly displeased. "Hey." she smiled.
> 
> Ciel: "I don't care...maybe the next time we meet up."



Jaycee: "I'm so sorry Ciel. I dragged you into my life. I shouldn't have." She still wore his ring around her neck.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "What did I do now?"



Jordan: he watched, he felt like he shouldn't be there but he needed to be.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "Nothing." she said defensively.

Ciel: "Eerything is done for a reason, isn't it?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Nothing." she said defensively.
> 
> Ciel: "Eerything is done for a reason, isn't it?"



Marcus: "I'm sorry, okay? I love you."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Nothing." she said defensively.
> 
> Ciel: "Eerything is done for a reason, isn't it?"



Jaycee: "I guess so..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Jordan: he wondered what had happened between Lynn and Marcus. They were so in love in chemical Alley. This world had torn them apart.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he wondered what had happened between Lynn and Marcus. They were so in love in chemical Alley. This world had torn them apart.



Marcus: he looked at Jordan, a plead for help in his slightly still glazed eyes.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he looked at Jordan, a plead for help in his slightly still glazed eyes.



Jordan: "Lynn? It's okay. What happened?" he said kindly.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She brought her knees to her chest. "I don't know...I really did think things could be better. That Marcus would be okay again. That'm he'd be happier..."

Ciel: "Um..."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She brought her knees to her chest. "I don't know...I really did think things could be better. That Marcus would be okay again. That'm he'd be happier..."  Ciel: "Um..."



Marcus: he lifted her onto his lap. "Sweetheart, I am okay. I am happy. Because I'm with you, love. Please don't think I'm sad." He kissed her forehead.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She brought her knees to her chest. "I don't know...I really did think things could be better. That Marcus would be okay again. That'm he'd be happier..."
> 
> Ciel: "Um..."





Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he lifted her onto his lap. "Sweetheart, I am okay. I am happy. Because I'm with you, love. Please don't think I'm sad." He kissed her forehead.



Jaycee: this conversation was so awkward "you don't have to keep your promise to me anymore. I won't hold it against you."

Jordan: he watched. He was surprised to hear Marcus say he was happy. Just a few moments ago he was begging him to kill him.

Nathan: he walked back inside and sat down.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: this conversation was so awkward "you don't have to keep your promise to me anymore. I won't hold it against you."  Jordan: he watched. He was surprised to hear Marcus say he was happy. Just a few moments ago he was begging him to kill him.  Nathan: he walked back inside and sat down.



Marcus: he knew what Jordan was thinking and shook his head slightly. He held Lynn close and rested his chin on the top of her head. "I'm sorry I'm making you upset, I really don't want you to be." He closed his eyes.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he knew what Jordan was thinking and shook his head slightly. He held Lynn close and rested his chin on the top of her head. "I'm sorry I'm making you upset, I really don't want you to be." He closed his eyes.



Jordan: he saw him and gave a slight nod. He wasn't going to say anything. What happened in that room was between the two of them.


----------



## Doodle98

Dawn: she nervously peeked her head into the room and saw Marcus slightly better and holding Lynn in his arms.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she nervously peeked her head into the room and saw Marcus slightly better and holding Lynn in his arms.



Jordan: he smiled slightly seeing Dawn. He held his arms out for her to come to him.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled slightly seeing Dawn. He held his arms out for her to come to him.



Dawn: she slowly walked into his arms.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she slowly walked into his arms.



Jordan: he pulled her onto his lap and wrapped his arms around her "it's okay" he whispered.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he pulled her onto his lap and wrapped his arms around her "it's okay" he whispered.



Dawn: she nodded. "I know."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she nodded. "I know."



Jordan: he kissed her cheek.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her cheek.



Dawn: she smiled slightly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled slightly.



Jordan: he held her close to him. He hoped she wasn't afraid anymore.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he held her close to him. He hoped she wasn't afraid anymore.



Dawn: she smiled slightly and put her head down on his shoulder. She continued to tremble slightly, afraid Marcus would hurt himself or someone else. "I think that-um-that maybe Marcus should be supervised, just in case something was to happen." She stuttered quietly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled slightly and put her head down on his shoulder. She continued to tremble slightly, afraid Marcus would hurt himself or someone else. "I think that-um-that maybe Marcus should be supervised, just in case something was to happen." She stuttered quietly.



Jordan: he rubbed her shoulder. "you don't have to be afraid. I'm not going to leave Marcus alone for a long time. He's probably going to start hating me. But I won't let him hurt anyone including himself" he whispered so only she could hear.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he rubbed her shoulder. "you don't have to be afraid. I'm not going to leave Marcus alone for a long time. He's probably going to start hating me. But I won't let him hurt anyone including himself" he whispered so only she could hear.



Dawn: "Okay. He won't hate you, you're too amazing." She closed her eyes. "You're a good friend."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay. He won't hate you, you're too amazing." She closed her eyes. "You're a good friend."



Jordan: he gave a slight nod and a small smile. He knew that Marcus would probably get frustrated when he refused to leave him alone. But he had to convince himself that it would be best.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he gave a slight nod and a small smile. He knew that Marcus would probably get frustrated when he refused to leave him alone. But he had to convince himself that it would be best.



Dawn: she kissed his cheek.

Marcus: he looked over at Jordan. "Is everything alright?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she kissed his cheek.
> 
> Marcus: he looked over at Jordan. "Is everything alright?"



Jordan: "yes, everything's fine."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yes, everything's fine."



Marcus: "O-okay."

Dawn: she nudged Jordan, not sure what to say or do.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "O-okay."
> 
> Dawn: she nudged Jordan, not sure what to say or do.



Jordan: he looked at Dawn. He didn't know what to say either. He figured Marcus would learn that he wasn't leaving him soon enough. He didn't have to explicitly tell him.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked at Dawn. He didn't know what to say either. He figured Marcus would learn that he wasn't leaving him soon enough. He didn't have to explicitly tell him.



Marcus: he went back to hugging Lynn.

Dawn: "What time is it?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he went back to hugging Lynn.
> 
> Dawn: "What time is it?"



Ooc: what time should it be?


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Ooc: what time should it be?



OOC: later, I think, they did a lot today.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: later, I think, they did a lot today.



Jordan: he pulled his phone out "it's almost ten."

OOC: I can change it if that's not what you were thinking.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he pulled his phone out "it's almost ten."  OOC: I can change it of that's not what you were thinking.



OOC: I think that's fine.

  Dawn: "That's late."

Marcus: "The doctor said we could go."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I think that's fine.
> 
> Dawn: "That's late."
> 
> Marcus: "The doctor said we could go."



Jordan: he nodded and then looked at Marcus "do you want to stay with us tonight?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded and then looked at Marcus "do you want to stay with us tonight?"



Marcus: "B-but Lynn and I already have a hou-"

Dawn: "Please?"

Marcus: "W-why?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "B-but Lynn and I already have a hou-"
> 
> Dawn: "Please?"
> 
> Marcus: "W-why?"



Jordan: "I-I just think it's a good idea."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I-I just think it's a good idea."



Marcus: "Okay, I guess, t-thank you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Okay, I guess, t-thank you."



Jordan: he nodded "you're welcome." he stood to walk to his car. He quickly sent his mom a text 'I have two more friends that need to stay with us tonight. I'm sorry for the short notice. It's kind of an emergency.' He walked into the waiting room "Nathan, can you just take Marina and Alex home. Thank you."

Nathan: "yeah, that's fine."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "you're welcome." he stood to walk to his car. He quickly sent his mom a text 'I have two more friends that need to stay with us tonight. I'm sorry for the short notice. It's kind of an emergency.' He walked into the waiting room "Nathan, can you just take Marina and Alex home. Thank you."  Nathan: "yeah, that's fine."



Marcus: he slowly stood.

Marina: "Thanks, Nathan." She smiled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he slowly stood.
> 
> Marina: "Thanks, Nathan." She smiled.



Nathan: "oh, you're welcome" he walked out to his car.

Jordan: he walked out to his car with the rest of them.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Nathan: "oh, you're welcome" he walked out to his car.  Jordan: he walked out to his car with the rest of them.



Dawn: she helped Marcus walk, supporting his body.

Marina: she sat in the back of Nathan's car with Alex.

Marcus: "You know I don't have to stay with you, I really don't want to be a burden."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she helped Marcus walk, supporting his body.
> 
> Marina: she sat in the back of Nathan's car with Alex.
> 
> Marcus: "You know I don't have to stay with you, I really don't want to be a burden."



Jordan: he walked next to Marcus "you aren't being a burden. I want you to stay with us."

Nathan: he started the car and started the drive to Marina's house.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "I keep promises. I won't break it all because of a kiss."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I keep promises. I won't break it all because of a kiss."



Jaycee: "but I-I ruined it, it's not the same and it's hurting you to be around me."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he walked next to Marcus "you aren't being a burden. I want you to stay with us."  Nathan: he started the car and started the drive to Marina's house.



Marcus: he raised an eyebrow. "You sure?"

Dawn: "Yes he is, Marcus."

Marina: "Sorry you had to come pick us up."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he raised an eyebrow. "You sure?"
> 
> Dawn: "Yes he is, Marcus."
> 
> Marina: "Sorry you had to come pick us up."



Jordan: he nodded "yes, I'm sure."

Nathan: "it's okay. I owe Jordan more favors than I could ever make up."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "yes, I'm sure."  Nathan: "it's okay. I owe Jordan more favors than I could ever make up."



Marcus: "O-okay." He climbed shakily into the car.

Dawn: she sat in the passenger's seat.

Marina: "I'm sure you don't."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "O-okay." He climbed shakily into the car.
> 
> Dawn: she sat in the passenger's seat.
> 
> Marina: "I'm sure you don't."



Jordan: he started driving.

Nathan: "owe Jordan favors? Oh, I definitely do. But even if I didn't I'd still help him out. He's my friend."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "but I-I ruined it, it's not the same and it's hurting you to be around me."



Ciel: He wasn't sure of what to say. "You didn't ruin it. I know that for sure..."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he started driving.  Nathan: "owe Jordan favors? Oh, I definitely do. But even if I didn't I'd still help him out. He's my friend."



Marcus: "W-why do you want me staying with you? There has to be a reason, no one would ever just do that for me."

Marina: she smiled. "Same."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He wasn't sure of what to say. "You didn't ruin it. I know that for sure..."





Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "W-why do you want me staying with you? There has to be a reason, no one would ever just do that for me."
> 
> Marina: she smiled. "Same."



Jaycee: she fell silent unsure of what to say. 

Jordan: "I just think it's a good idea for you to be around friends for a while."

Nathan: he smiled.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she fell silent unsure of what to say.  Jordan: "I just think it's a good idea for you to be around friends for a while."  Nathan: he smiled.



Marcus: he looked down. "Alright."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Uh...I forgot. I need to check on Lynn..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he looked down. "Alright."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Uh...I forgot. I need to check on Lynn..."



Jordan: he drove up to his house. 

Jaycee: "okay, goodbye."

Nathan: he pulled into Marina's driveway.


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: Ember made it back to Count Firefist with the ruby. She said, "One ruby."

Count Firefist: He didn't move as he spoke to her. He said, "Hello Ember."

Ember: "Can I just ask what was the purpose of stealing this thing? It's not like we're going to use it."

Count Firefist: "Does one need a reason to get paid? I wanted to see how well you could handle yourself in a situation."

Ember: "Oh, I see."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he drove up to his house.  Jaycee: "okay, goodbye."  Nathan: he pulled into Marina's driveway.



Marina: "Thank you." She gave him a hug and walked inside with Alex.

Marcus: "This is your house? I-it's nice."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: he drove up to his house.
> 
> Jaycee: "okay, goodbye."
> 
> Nathan: he pulled into Marina's driveway.



Ciel: "Bye." he hung up.


----------



## The Villianess

Newsperson: They came on to the television screen. "Breaking news!"

Reporter: The music died down as they spoke. "The factory-"

Newsperson: "There was a factory incident downtown. Locals say that the jewel factory was robbed by masked teenagers, wearing all black."

Reporter: "There are no suspects of the crime at the moment. Police are warning all people to be on the lookout, calling them immediately."

Newsperson: "-Calling them immediately if you have any leads or possible suspects involving this case."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Thank you." She gave him a hug and walked inside with Alex.
> 
> Marcus: "This is your house? I-it's nice."



Nathan: he hugged her back "you're welcome" he said before climbing back in and driving to his house.

Jordan: "well, it's an apartment complex. So my mom and I only live in a small part of it. But thank you." He got out and helped Marcus.


----------



## The Villianess

The Villianess said:


> Newsperson: They came on to the television screen. "Breaking news!"
> 
> Reporter: The music died down as they spoke. "The factory-"
> 
> Newsperson: "There was a factory incident downtown. Locals say that the jewel factory was robbed by masked teenagers, wearing all black."
> 
> Reporter: "There are no suspects of the crime at the moment. Police are warning all people to be on the lookout, calling them immediately."
> 
> Newsperson: "-Calling them immediately if you have any leads or possible suspects involving this case."



OOC: ^ This is supposed to be on everyone's television if they have it turned on/when they turn it on. Sorry if that wasn't clear.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Nathan: he hugged her back "you're welcome" he said before climbing back in and driving to his house.  Jordan: "well, it's an apartment complex. So my mom and I only live in a small part of it. But thank you." He got out and helped Marcus.



Marcus: "oh, r-right. I've never been in an apartment complex before. Out of one, yeah, but I never had enough money to actually stay in one."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He got into the car. Driving down the highway, he noticed a guy talking on his cellphone and swerving on the road. He tensed up. Ciel sped up to get around him. The man swung into Ciel's car. Ciel screamed and everything went black.

Police: "Concusion to the head...he might be out of it for a while...his face is a mess...clean him up...maybe we could recognize him then."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "oh, r-right. I've never been in an apartment complex before. Out of one, yeah, but I never had enough money to actually stay in one."



Jordan: "oh, yeah. Ours is pretty small. But it's home."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "oh, yeah. Ours is pretty small. But it's home."



Dawn: she nodded and opened the door. "Miss Caroline?" She called. "We're home. Sorry it's late."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she nodded and opened the door. "Miss Caroline?" She called. "We're home. Sorry it's late."



Caroline: "that's okay" she said but her eyes were focused on the tv screen. She was curled up on the couch in pajama pants with a book in her lap. "Jordan? Did you hear about these jewel thieves?" 

Jordan: he stepped inside "no, what are you talking about?" he asked watching the news story.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He got taken to the hospital. The people called Lynn.

Nurse: "Ms. Dakota?"

Lynn: "Hmm?"

Nurse: "It seems your brother, Ciel Dakota, has gotten into a severe car accident. We thought you should know. We aren't currently letting anybody in for visiting him. His condition is not acceptable." she hung up.

Lynn: The line rang dead. She looked straight forward, not saying a thing.

Nurse: She checked in on Ciel. "Ciel? Is there anybody you would like us to contact?" 

Ciel: He nodded. "Jaycee Silver." he mumbled.

Nurse: She called Jaycee. "Hello?"


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He got taken to the hospital. The people called Lynn.
> 
> Nurse: "Ms. Dakota?"
> 
> Lynn: "Hmm?"
> 
> Nurse: "It seems your brother, Ciel Dakota, has gotten into a severe car accident. We thought you should know. We aren't currently letting anybody in for visiting him. His condition is not acceptable." she hung up.
> 
> Lynn: The line rang dead. She looked straight forward, not saying a thing.
> 
> Nurse: She checked in on Ciel. "Ciel? Is there anybody you would like us to contact?"
> 
> Ciel: He nodded. "Jaycee Silver." he mumbled.
> 
> Nurse: She called Jaycee. "Hello?"



Jaycee: she picked up "hello? Who is this?"


----------



## danibryan819

Nurse "This is nurse Taylor Renee. I'd like to inform you on a car crash...do you know Ciel Dakota?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "that's okay" she said but her eyes were focused on the tv screen. She was curled up on the couch in pajama pants with a book in her lap. "Jordan? Did you hear about these jewel thieves?"  Jordan: he stepped inside "no, what are you talking about?" he asked watching the news story.



Dawn: she watched. "Wow."

Marcus: "Lynn? Is everything okay?"


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Nurse "This is nurse Taylor Renee. I'd like to inform you on a car crash...do you know Ciel Dakota?"



Jaycee: her heart dropped. She spoke quickly "yes, I know him. Is he okay? What happened?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she watched. "Wow."
> 
> Marcus: "Lynn? Is everything okay?"



Jordan: He groaned "this is why teenagers have a bad rep." he looked to Lynn "are you okay?"


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "No...C-Ciel."

Nurse: "A car collided with his...He's not well...injured of all sorts. He told me that you should know of it."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "No...C-Ciel."  Nurse: "A car collided with his...He's not well...injured of all sorts. He told me that you should know of it."



Marcus: he put an arm around her and kissed her forehead, then sat down in a chair and pulled her onto his lap. "What happened to Ciel?"


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "No...C-Ciel."
> 
> Nurse: "A car collided with his...He's not well...injured of all sorts. He told me that you should know of it."



Jordan: "what? What's wrong?" 

Jaycee: "where is he!? I want to see him!"


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "Car crash..." she mumbled with a monotone to it.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: "what? What's wrong?"
> 
> Jaycee: "where is he!? I want to see him!"



Nurse: "He's in the North Hospital right now. He's not open for visitors."

Ciel: He heard this and mumbled quietly. "Let her visit if she pleases."

Nurse: "Fine. You can come."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Car crash..." she mumbled with a monotone to it.



Caroline: she gasped "oh no, I'm so sorry."

Jordan: he jumped up, "come on. We'll get you to him."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Car crash..." she mumbled with a monotone to it.



Marcus: he paled. "Sweetheart. I'm so sorry. Did they tell you more than that?" He hugged her tight.

Dawn: "I knew cars were dangerous." She mumbled.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "We can't go right now...they said his condition was too dreadful..." tears welled in her eyes.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "We can't go right now...they said his condition was too dreadful..." tears welled in her eyes.



Marcus: "goodness. I-it's okay, sweetheart. I'm sure he'll be fine." He held her tightly and wiped tears from her face.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Nurse: "He's in the North Hospital right now. He's not open for visitors."
> 
> Ciel: He heard this and mumbled quietly. "Let her visit if she pleases."
> 
> Nurse: "Fine. You can come."



Jaycee: "I want to see him" he ran to her car and drove to the hospital. She ran up to the desk "I need to see Ciel Dakota please."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "I want to see him" he ran to her car and drove to the hospital. She ran up to the desk "I need to see Ciel Dakota please."



Nurse: She walked and saw Jaycee. "He's up and to the left four rooms."

Ciel: He slept quietly. He mostly only had injuries on his body, his face spared but for a few scratches.

Lynn: She hugged him tight.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "We can't go right now...they said his condition was too dreadful..." tears welled in her eyes.





Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "goodness. I-it's okay, sweetheart. I'm sure he'll be fine." He held her tightly and wiped tears from her face.



Jordan: he put a hand on her shoulder trying to comfort her.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Nurse: She walked and saw Jaycee. "He's up and to the left four rooms."  Ciel: He slept quietly. He mostly only had injuries on his body, his face spared but for a few scratches.  Lynn: She hugged him tight.



Marcus: "I-I'm so, so sorry." He kissed her forehead again.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Nurse: She walked and saw Jaycee. "He's up and to the left four rooms."
> 
> Ciel: He slept quietly. He mostly only had injuries on his body, his face spared but for a few scratches.
> 
> Lynn: She hugged him tight.



Jaycee: she ran to the room and walked in. Tears had filled her eyes. She walked up to him and held his hands. Her tears fell.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He opened his eyes drowsily. "Hi...don't worry, I'm alive. Don't cry, Jaycee..." he wiped away a tear, a small smile on his face.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He opened his eyes drowsily. "Hi...don't worry, I'm alive. Don't cry, Jaycee..." he wiped away a tear, a small smile on his face.



Jaycee: she wiped her tears away with her arm "oh, thank goodness you're alive. I thought I'd lost you."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she wiped her tears away with her arm "oh, thank goodness you're alive. I thought I'd lost you."



Ciel: "They wouldn't put me in here if I were dead." he frowned, taking his arms back and hiding his wounds.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "They wouldn't put me in here if I were dead." he frowned, taking his arms back and hiding his wounds.



Jaycee: "I know, I'm sorry" she frowned as he hid his arms "it's okay."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He looked down. " I can't believe I'm still alive...the other guy was...killed on impact."


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: "We-we'll visit him once we can, Marilyn. It will be okay, love."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked down. " I can't believe I'm still alive...the other guy was...killed on impact."



Jaycee: more tears filled her eyes. It didn't matter  that she didn't know the other person.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "We-we'll visit him once we can, Marilyn. It will be okay, love."



Caroline: she listened, Marilynn. She didn't even know their names. She felt so bad for her.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He looked at the ring around her neck. "Everything will be fine eventually."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked at the ring around her neck. "Everything will be fine eventually."



Jaycee: she noticed him look at the ring. "oh, here" she said as she started to undo the clasp.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she noticed him look at the ring. "oh, here" she said as she started to undo the clasp.



Ciel: "Okay...it did look nice on you."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Okay...it did look nice on you."



Jaycee: she paused "thank you, you want it back though right?"


----------



## Doodle98

Dawn: she clutched Jordan's hand.

Marcus: "Sweetheart..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she clutched Jordan's hand.
> 
> Marcus: "Sweetheart..."



Jordan: he rubbed her hand and looked to his mom 'sorry' he mouthed. He felt bad for dragging her into all of these problems.

Caroline: she put her hand on his knee "it's okay." She was really proud of him.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he rubbed her hand and looked to his mom 'sorry' he mouthed. He felt bad for dragging her into all of these problems.
> 
> Caroline: she put her hand on his knee "it's okay." She was really proud of him.



Dawn: she looked down. She was scared.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she looked down. She was scared.



Caroline: she stood up. "I'm going to head to bed. Jordan, I'm trusting you" she said making eye contact. "if you need ANYTHING come and get me."

Jordan: he nodded. She closed her door. He put his arm around Dawn and held her against him "it will be okay" he whispered.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she stood up. "I'm going to head to bed. Jordan, I'm trusting you" she said making eye contact. "if you need ANYTHING come and get me."
> 
> Jordan: he nodded. She closed her door. He put his arm around Dawn and held her against him "it will be okay" he whispered.



Dawn: "Okay." She wrapped her arms around his shoulders and pressed herself against him. "Thank you for promising to protect me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay." She wrapped her arms around his shoulders and pressed herself against him. "Thank you for promising to protect me."



Jordan: he held her close "you don't have to thank me." he paused. "I should probably let Marina know what happened" he sent a text while still holding Dawn close 'Lynn's brother was in a serious car accident. Just wanted you to know.'


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he held her close "you don't have to thank me." he paused. "I should probably let Marina know what happened" he sent a text while still holding Dawn close 'Lynn's brother was in a serious car accident. Just wanted you to know.'



Marina: 'Oh god, that's horrible. Tell me when you're visiting.'

Dawn: "Why do you care for Marina so much?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: 'Oh god, that's horrible. Tell me when you're visiting.'
> 
> Dawn: "Why do you care for Marina so much?"



Jordan: 'I will' he looked at her a little puzzled "she's my best friend."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: 'I will' he looked at her a little puzzled "she's my best friend."



Dawn: "You hug and kiss her and spend so much time together, I-I sometimes think you care for her more than for me. I-I know that you loved her, Jordan. But she loved Alex instead."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You hug and kiss her and spend so much time together, I-I sometimes think you care for her more than for me. I-I know that you loved her, Jordan. But she loved Alex instead."



Jordan: he was hurt "Dawn, that's not fair. I don't care more about her than you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he was hurt "Dawn, that's not fair. I don't care more about her than you."



Dawn: "I-I'm sorry. I just-I admit it. I get jealous of her, Jordan. She seems like that perfect girl that everyone seems to love and-and-I'm sorry." She frowned and pulled slightly away from him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I-I'm sorry. I just-I admit it. I get jealous of her, Jordan. She seems like that perfect girl that everyone seems to love and-and-I'm sorry." She frowned and pulled slightly away from him.



Jordan: he let he pull away. He was really upset she hadn't said anything until now and that she thought he loved her more. "Dawn, I love you. Marina is my best friend. It's different" he crossed his arms over his chest.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he let he pull away. He was really upset she hadn't said anything until now and that she thought he loved her more. "Dawn, I love you. Marina is my best friend. It's different" he crossed his arms over his chest.



Dawn: "I-I know. I'm so sorry. I know that you love me, and I love you so very much and I didn't want to hurt you or anything, I just-" she sighed and tried to take his hands.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I-I know. I'm so sorry. I know that you love me, and I love you so very much and I didn't want to hurt you or anything, I just-" she sighed and tried to take his hands.



Jordan: he closed his hands into fists and moved away slightly so she couldn't hold his hands. "I just don't understand why you wouldn't say anything until now."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he closed his hands into fists and moved away slightly so she couldn't hold his hands. "I just don't understand why you wouldn't say anything until now."



Dawn: "Because I wasn't sure. I wanted to know, but I was scared. Jordan, please don't be mad, I-I'm sorry." She slid down against a wall and put her face i her arms. He must hate her now. She was prepared to be hit or dumped. She trembled slightly, scared that might be the case.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Because I wasn't sure. I wanted to know, but I was scared. Jordan, please don't be mad, I-I'm sorry." She slid down against a wall and put her face i her arms. He must hate her now. She was prepared to be hit or dumped. She trembled slightly, scared that might be the case.



Jordan: he looked at her "I'm not going to do anything" his voice was hard "I just need a minute."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked at her "I'm not going to do anything" his voice was hard "I just need a minute."



Dawn: she continued trembling. "I'm sorry!" She mumbled quietly. "I-I never wanted you to be mad!"

Marcus: he watched them and comforted Lynn.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she continued trembling. "I'm sorry!" She mumbled quietly. "I-I never wanted you to be mad!"
> 
> Marcus: he watched them and comforted Lynn.



Jordan: he ran his fingers through his hair "I don't know what to say. I am mad. It bothers me that you didn't trust me that I loved you and didn't have those feelings for Marina anymore."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he ran his fingers through his hair "I don't know what to say. I am mad. It bothers me that you didn't trust me that I loved you and didn't have those feelings for Marina anymore."



Dawn: "That's not what I said. I-I want to know: If I was to spend much of my time at Marcus's house and laid close to him and kissed him and told him that I loved him, wouldn't you be jealous?"

Marcus: his face turned bright pink. He didn't want to be part of this.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "That's not what I said. I-I want to know: If I was to spend much of my time at Marcus's house and laid close to him and kissed him and told him that I loved him, wouldn't you be jealous?"
> 
> Marcus: his face turned bright pink. He didn't want to be part of this.



Jordan: "when have I kissed Marina!? Only on the cheek" he hated that he was being made into the bad guy, he saw it different than if Dawn did this with Marcus "she's my best friend! She saved my life! I do love her. But not like I love you!"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "when have I kissed Marina!? Only on the cheek" he hated that he was being made into the bad guy, he saw it different than if Dawn did this with Marcus "she's my best friend! She saved my life! I do love her. But not like I love you!"



Dawn: she squeaked and clutched her head, scared. "I'm sorry!" She sobbed. She dashed into the closet and locked herself in.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she squeaked and clutched her head, scared. "I'm sorry!" She sobbed. She dashed into the closet and locked herself in.



Jordan: he clenched his fist and threw a pillow against the wall. He couldn't go and comfort her yet. He was fuming.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he clenched his fist and threw a pillow against the wall. He couldn't go and comfort her yet. He was fuming.



Marcus: he left Lynn in the chair, walked to Jordan, and placed a pale hand on his shoulder.

Dawn: she pulled off his jersey and pushed it out of the closet. She curled up in the corner and cried, both shivering and trembling.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he left Lynn in the chair, walked to Jordan, and placed a pale hand on his shoulder.
> 
> Dawn: she pulled off his jersey and pushed it out of the closet. She curled up in the corner and cried, both shivering and trembling.



Jordan: he looked back at him "this always happens! Always! I hate it!"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked back at him "this always happens! Always! I hate it!"



Marcus: he stepped back. "What?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he stepped back. "What?"



Jordan: he rubbed his eyes "sorry." "let's just say this isn't the first time I've been accused of liking someone else."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he rubbed his eyes "sorry." "let's just say this isn't the first time I've been accused of liking someone else."



Marcus: "I'm sorry. That must stink. But it will get better. If Dawn truly loves you she'll forgive you and same with you to her."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I'm sorry. That must stink. But it will get better. If Dawn truly loves you she'll forgive you and same with you to her."



Jordan: "yeah, it does." he put his hands over his face "I don't know what I did wrong."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yeah, it does." he put his hands over his face "I don't know what I did wrong."



Marcus: he thought for a minute. "I think she was jealous because of that girl at the game I was told about."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he thought for a minute. "I think she was jealous because of that girl at the game I was told about."



Jordan: he groaned and sunk lower on the couch "does everyone know? I didn't do anything to make her kiss me."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he groaned and sunk lower on the couch "does everyone know? I didn't do anything to make her kiss me."



Marcus: "I don't know, and I know. Do you want me to go talk to Dawn.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I don't know, and I know. Do you want me to go talk to Dawn.



Jordan: "I probably need to do it don't I?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I probably need to do it don't I?"



Marcus: "Maybe a little bit..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Maybe a little bit..."



Jordan: he sighed and then stood. He knocked on the closet door "Dawn, can we talk?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he sighed and then stood. He knocked on the closet door "Dawn, can we talk?"



Dawn: "I put your jersey on your bed if that's what you want." She mumbled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I put your jersey on your bed if that's what you want." She mumbled.



Jordan: he glanced over at it, he took a breath "that's not what I want. Can we please talk?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he glanced over at it, he took a breath "that's not what I want. Can we please talk?"



Dawn: she opened the door a crack. "I'm sorry." She said before shutting it.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she opened the door a crack. "I'm sorry." She said before shutting it.



Jordan: he looked up and closed his eyes taking slow breaths "Dawn, please. Let's talk."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked up and closed his eyes taking slow breaths "Dawn, please. Let's talk."



Dawn: she opened the door, huddled in the corner. "I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she opened the door, huddled in the corner. "I'm sorry."



Jordan: he stood where he was. "me too. I reacted in the wrong way."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he stood where he was. "me too. I reacted in the wrong way."



Dawn: "I never meant to make you mad. I just-when that girl kissed you at the game, I realized how many girls must like you and I needed to know." She crawled out of the closet and stood, tears stained across her cheeks and her eyes red and puffy from crying. She shivered, as she only had a tank top on now.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she paused "thank you, you want it back though right?"



Ciel: He hesitated. "Your choice."


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: "He'll be okay, Lynn, I promise." He kissed her forehead.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I never meant to make you mad. I just-when that girl kissed you at the game, I realized how many girls must like you and I needed to know." She crawled out of the closet and stood, tears stained across her cheeks and her eyes red and puffy from crying. She shivered, as she only had a tank top on now.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He hesitated. "Your choice."



Jordan: he stood facing her and looked down. "you aren't the first girl to ask me if I have feeling for someone else, it seems every relationship I'm in something happens where either the girl or her friends accuse me of liking another girl when I don't. I shouldn't have gotten so upset. It's just frustrating. I'm so sorry about Brittany. You have to know I didn't want her to kiss me."

Jaycee: she wanted to keep it but she felt like she should give it back. She undid the necklace and slid the ring off of the chain.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he stood facing her and looked down. "you aren't the first girl to ask me if I have feeling for someone else, it seems every relationship I'm in something happens where either the girl or her friends accuse me of liking another girl when I don't. I shouldn't have gotten so upset. It's just frustrating. I'm so sorry about Brittany. You have to know I didn't want her to kiss me."  Jaycee: she wanted to keep it but she felt like she should give it back. She undid the necklace and slid the ring off of the chain.



Dawn: "I know. I'm so sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I know. I'm so sorry."



Jordan: he took a step closer to her and wrapped his arms around her. He hated that he made her cry. "I'm-um, I'm not going to stop lying against Marina, or letting her kiss my cheek and forehead, I won't stop telling her I love her and I'm not going to stop spending time with her. If this isn't okay I'm sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he took a step closer to her and wrapped his arms around her. He hated that he made her cry. "I'm-um, I'm not going to stop lying against Marina, or letting her kiss my cheek and forehead, I won't stop telling her I love her and I'm not going to stop spending time with her. If this isn't okay I'm sorry."



Dawn: "I-I never expected you to stop. I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I-I never expected you to stop. I'm sorry."



Jordan: "It's okay" he paused "I love you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "It's okay" he paused "I love you."



Dawn: "I love you too." She rested her forehead on his shoulder and tears formed in her eyes.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I love you too." She rested her forehead on his shoulder and tears formed in her eyes.



Jordan: he rubbed her back "it's okay sweetheart." he felt terrible for how he had acted.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he rubbed her back "it's okay sweetheart." he felt terrible for how he had acted.



Dawn: "Do you hate me?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Do you hate me?"



Jordan: "no Dawn, I don't hate you. I was just angry. I'm sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "no Dawn, I don't hate you. I was just angry. I'm sorry."



Dawn: "You had the right to be angry. I'm sorry." She looked up at him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You had the right to be angry. I'm sorry." She looked up at him.



Jordan: He kissed her "it's okay." He thought about Brittany. He couldn't stand the fact that she had kissed him and made Dawn and him fight.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He kissed her "it's okay." He thought about Brittany. He couldn't stand the fact that she had kissed him and made Dawn and him fight.



Dawn: she kissed him back. "I'm so sorry." She sobbed. "I don't deserve you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she kissed him back. "I'm so sorry." She sobbed. "I don't deserve you."



Jordan: he ran his thumbs across her cheeks drying her tears "please, don't say that."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he ran his thumbs across her cheeks drying her tears "please, don't say that."



Dawn: "B-but I don't. You're so amazing."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "B-but I don't. You're so amazing."



Jordan: "please, stop. You're amazing too. Don't sell yourself short."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "please, stop. You're amazing too. Don't sell yourself short."



Dawn: "I kill people, Jordan, you really think I'm amazing?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I kill people, Jordan, you really think I'm amazing?"



Jordan: "you don't kill people anymore Dawn."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "you don't kill people anymore Dawn."



Dawn: "B-but-"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "B-but-"



Jordan: "shh" he said putting a finger on her lips before moving it and kissing her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "shh" he said putting a finger on her lips before moving it and kissing her.



Dawn: her cheeks turned bright pink and she kissed him back.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: her cheeks turned bright pink and she kissed him back.



Jordan: he gave her a hug "okay, all done."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he gave her a hug "okay, all done."



Dawn: "All done? What do you mean?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "All done? What do you mean?"



Jordan: "no more fighting or apologizing" he said still hugging her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "no more fighting or apologizing" he said still hugging her.



Dawn: "O-okay." She hugged him close.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "O-okay." She hugged him close.



Jordan: he held her tight against him.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he held her tight against him.



Dawn: she pressed her lips against his. She shivered slightly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she pressed her lips against his. She shivered slightly.



Jordan: he kissed her. He let go with one arm and stretched grabbing a blanket. He wrapped it around her shoulders "why did you take my jersey off? Were you that mad at me?" he asked breaking his own rule and bringing it up again.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her. He let go with one arm and stretched grabbing a blanket. He wrapped it around her shoulders "why did you take my jersey off? Were you that mad at me?" he asked breaking his own rule and bringing it up again.



Dawn: "I thought you were mad and would want it back is all. I was never mad at you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I thought you were mad and would want it back is all. I was never mad at you."



Jordan: "I care much more about you. That's just a shirt."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I care much more about you. That's just a shirt."



Dawn: she smiled slightly. "Oh, Jordan. I love you." She put her forehead against his.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled slightly. "Oh, Jordan. I love you." She put her forehead against his.



Jordan: "I love you too."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I love you too."



Dawn: she smiled. "Thank you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. "Thank you."



Jordan: "you don't have to thank me" he said kissing her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "you don't have to thank me" he said kissing her.



Dawn: "I want to." She kissed him back.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I want to." She kissed him back.



Jordan: "ok, then thank you for loving me."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "ok, then thank you for loving me."



Dawn: "Thank you for forgiving me, giving me a place to live, and saving me from myself, who I was before."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Thank you for forgiving me, giving me a place to live, and saving me from myself, who I was before."



Jordan: he smiled "you're welcome. Thank you for loving me for me; not for my abs."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "you're welcome. Thank you for loving me for me; not for my abs."



Dawn: she laughed. "They are nice though." She grinned, putting a hand on his stomach.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she laughed. "They are nice though." She grinned, putting a hand on his stomach.



Jordan: he laughed and smiled at her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he laughed and smiled at her.



Dawn: she kissed him and wrapped her arms around his neck.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she kissed him and wrapped her arms around his neck.



Jordan: he kissed her back and smiled. He wrapped his arms around her waist.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her back and smiled. He wrapped his arms around her waist.



Dawn: she blushed and giggled quietly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she blushed and giggled quietly.



Jordan: he smiled at her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled at her.



Dawn: she kissed him and giggled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she kissed him and giggled.



Jordan: he kissed her back. He glanced over at his clock "oh, it's really late."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her back. He glanced over at his clock "oh, it's really late."



Dawn: "So, what now then?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "So, what now then?"



OOC: should they be going to school in the morning? Well, Jordan? 

Jordan: "we should probably go to bed."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> OOC: should they be going to school in the morning? Well, Jordan?  Jordan: "we should probably go to bed."



Dawn: "Oh, where do I sleep? Since Lynn and Marcus are here?"

OOC: I guess.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Oh, where do I sleep? Since Lynn and Marcus are here?"
> 
> OOC: I guess.



OOC: okay.

Jordan: "just stay where you and Karen were. I think I'm going to give Marcus and Lynn my room and I'll grab some blankets and sleep on the floors out by you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> OOC: okay.  Jordan: "just stay where you and Karen were. I think I'm going to give Marcus and Lynn my room and I'll grab some blankets and sleep on the floors out by you."



Dawn: "O-okay. B-but your mom, she wanted you to stay in your bed."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "O-okay. B-but your mom, she wanted you to stay in your bed."



Jordan: "I think she'll understand. As long as I stay on the floor I don't know what she'd get mad about."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I think she'll understand. As long as I stay on the floor I don't know what she'd get mad about."



Dawn: "She just doesn't want you to be with me, right?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "She just doesn't want you to be with me, right?"



Jordan: he bit his lip "yeah, kind of. It's not just you. Any girlfriend."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he bit his lip "yeah, kind of. It's not just you. Any girlfriend."



Dawn: "I don't understand. But it's okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I don't understand. But it's okay."



Jordan: he nodded. He walked out by Marcus and Lynn and Karen. "Marcus, you and Lynn can sleep in my room."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded. He walked out by Marcus and Lynn and Karen. "Marcus, you and Lynn can sleep in my room."



Marcus: "A-are you sure?"

Dawn: she walked out to her bed and changed into some pajamas.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "A-are you sure?"
> 
> Dawn: she walked out to her bed and changed into some pajamas.



Jordan: he nodded "yeah. I probably need to go to school tomorrow, so I'll have to get in there to grab my stuff in the morning. I'll try not to wake you up. He unfolded the couch bed.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "yeah. I probably need to go to school tomorrow, so I'll have to get in there to grab my stuff in the morning. I'll try not to wake you up. He unfolded the couch bed.



Dawn: she helped Jordan.  

Marcus: "Th-thank you." He picked Lynn up gently and carried her into Jordan's room, placing her on the bed. He took off his shirt and laid down, examining his staples in his chest. Apparently they didn't trust him anymore with stitches.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: he stood facing her and looked down. "you aren't the first girl to ask me if I have feeling for someone else, it seems every relationship I'm in something happens where either the girl or her friends accuse me of liking another girl when I don't. I shouldn't have gotten so upset. It's just frustrating. I'm so sorry about Brittany. You have to know I didn't want her to kiss me."
> 
> Jaycee: she wanted to keep it but she felt like she should give it back. She undid the necklace and slid the ring off of the chain.



Ciel: "If that's what you want." he looked at her. Sitting up, he brushed a hand back in his hair.

Lynn: She fell asleep.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "If that's what you want." he looked at her. Sitting up, he brushed a hand back in his hair.  Lynn: She fell asleep.



Marcus: he laid next to her and pulled her close. He kissed her forehead and fell asleep.

Dawn: she laid in her bed.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: Thoughts went in through her head. She needed to talk with Marcus.

Ciel: He looked to Jaycee again. Trying to hide all the pain he held from injuries, he half-smiled.

Nurse: She walked in "Mr. Dakota, you know you shouldn't be sitting up! You will hurt yourself!"

Ciel: He rolled his eyes. "Yes, Miss." he lay down. As soon as the nurse was gone, he sat up.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: Thoughts went in through her head. She needed to talk with Marcus.
> 
> Ciel: He looked to Jaycee again. Trying to hide all the pain he held from injuries, he half-smiled.
> 
> Nurse: She walked in "Mr. Dakota, you know you shouldn't be sitting up! You will hurt yourself!"
> 
> Ciel: He rolled his eyes. "Yes, Miss." he lay down. As soon as the nurse was gone, he sat up.



Marcus: he snored quietly, holding Lynn tight in his arms.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she helped Jordan.
> 
> Marcus: "Th-thank you." He picked Lynn up gently and carried her into Jordan's room, placing her on the bed. He took off his shirt and laid down, examining his staples in his chest. Apparently they didn't trust him anymore with stitches.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "If that's what you want." he looked at her. Sitting up, he brushed a hand back in his hair.
> 
> Lynn: She fell asleep.





Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he laid next to her and pulled her close. He kissed her forehead and fell asleep.
> 
> Dawn: she laid in her bed.





danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: Thoughts went in through her head. She needed to talk with Marcus.
> 
> Ciel: He looked to Jaycee again. Trying to hide all the pain he held from injuries, he half-smiled.
> 
> Nurse: She walked in "Mr. Dakota, you know you shouldn't be sitting up! You will hurt yourself!"
> 
> Ciel: He rolled his eyes. "Yes, Miss." he lay down. As soon as the nurse was gone, he sat up.



Jordan: "you're welcome" Jordan had said. He walked into his mom's room being quiet and pulled some blankets and pillows from her closet.  He held them under his left arm and started to walk out. He paused. He glanced at the small dry erase board his mom had on her wall. He picked up the market and pulled the cap off with his teeth. He held the cap there and wrote 'just a reminder that I love you so much and I can't thank you enough for everything you do -J' he looked at her asleep and leaned over kissing her cheek. 

Caroline: she smiled slightly waking up feeling his kiss.

Jordan: he left and lay the blankets across the floor he put pillows there, changed and lay down. "Dawn, while I'm at school will you keep an eye on Marcus please? I'll hurry home."

Jaycee: "yeah, it's yours" as he sat back up she said "please lay down."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "you're welcome" Jordan had said. He walked into his mom's room being quiet and pulled some blankets and pillows from her closet.  He held them under his left arm and started to walk out. He paused. He glanced at the small dry erase board his mom had on her wall. He picked up the market and pulled the cap off with his teeth. He held the cap there and wrote 'just a reminder that I love you so much and I can't thank you enough for everything you do -J' he looked at her asleep and leaned over kissing her cheek.
> 
> Caroline: she smiled slightly waking up feeling his kiss.
> 
> Jordan: he left and lay the blankets across the floor he put pillows there, changed and lay down. "Dawn, while I'm at school will you keep an eye on Marcus please? I'll hurry home."
> 
> Jaycee: "yeah, it's yours" as he sat back up she said "please lay down."



Dawn: she slid off the couch so she was sitting next to him and kissed his cheek. "Of corse. And I'll get back on the couch to sleep, I promise. What are you going to do about him?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she slid off the couch so she was sitting next to him and kissed his cheek. "Of corse. And I'll get back on the couch to sleep, I promise. What are you going to do about him?"



Jordan: he sat up and smiled at her. Then he shrugged "honestly I don't know. I'm hoping that maybe just being around friends and having people there for him will get him out of his depression. I think I might help him find a job so he'll stop feeling like he's a burden. He wants to take care of Lynn."

Karen: she rolled over and fell asleep.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he sat up and smiled at her. Then he shrugged "honestly I don't know. I'm hoping that maybe just being around friends and having people there for him will get him out of his depression. I think I might help him find a job so he'll stop feeling like he's a burden. He wants to take care of Lynn."
> 
> Karen: she rolled over and fell asleep.



Dawn: "Are you sure he isn't crazy? He scares me a little."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Are you sure he isn't crazy? He scares me a little."



Jordan: he shrugged again "no, I don't think he is, I knew him in Chemical Alley. You don't have to be afraid of him" he was speaking in whispers.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he shrugged again "no, I don't think he is, I knew him in Chemical Alley. You don't have to be afraid of him" he was speaking in whispers.



Dawn: "Why is he like this?"

Marcus: he sat, awake, in bed, holding Lynn against his bare chest. He frowned. They were talking about him. He couldn't make out all the words, but he knew they were talking about him. He tried to ignore it and go back to sleep.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Why is he like this?"
> 
> Marcus: he sat, awake, in bed, holding Lynn against his bare chest. He frowned. They were talking about him. He couldn't make out all the words, but he knew they were talking about him. He tried to ignore it and go back to sleep.



Jordan: "he's just having some troubles right now. He told me he hated his life here. He tried to kill himself and now he's back" he whispered.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "he's just having some troubles right now. He told me he hated his life here. He tried to kill himself and now he's back" he whispered.



Dawn: "That's how he got into Chemical Alley? Trying to kill himself?"

Marcus: he sighed and walked to the door. "I can hear you two, you know. Yes, I tried to kill myself. I was homeless and worked at this diner where I was treated horribly." He turned around to show scars on his back. "That's how bad they treated me. But I needed that little amount of money to survive and I couldn't find another job. I absolutely hated it, and tried to end it. But then all of this happened and the only reason I haven't done it again is because of Lynn." He frowned.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "That's how he got into Chemical Alley? Trying to kill himself?"
> 
> Marcus: he sighed and walked to the door. "I can hear you two, you know. Yes, I tried to kill myself. I was homeless and worked at this diner where I was treated horribly." He turned around to show scars on his back. "That's how bad they treated me. But I needed that little amount of money to survive and I couldn't find another job. I absolutely hated it, and tried to end it. But then all of this happened and the only reason I haven't done it again is because of Lynn." He frowned.



Jordan: "Marcus, I'm sorry. We weren't saying anything bad. I was just-Nevermind."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "Marcus, I'm sorry. We weren't saying anything bad. I was just-Nevermind."



Marcus: "I really don't care. I know what everyone thinks of me already, I don't care if you talk about me, it's happened before. And Dawn, you don't have to be scared of me. I can't say wether or not I'm sane, but I won't kill anyone, I promise."

Dawn: she looked down.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "It's just a few tears...it won't kill me." he frowned and took the ring, sliding it onto his thumb. "Besides, I can deal with it...I can deal with all of it..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I really don't care. I know what everyone thinks of me already, I don't care if you talk about me, it's happened before. And Dawn, you don't have to be scared of me. I can't say wether or not I'm sane, but I won't kill anyone, I promise."
> 
> Dawn: she looked down.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "It's just a few tears...it won't kill me." he frowned and took the ring, sliding it onto his thumb. "Besides, I can deal with it...I can deal with all of it..."



Jordan: he didn't know what to say. He lay back slightly. 

Jaycee: "please, I don't want you to be in pain."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he didn't know what to say. He lay back slightly.
> 
> Jaycee: "please, I don't want you to be in pain."



Marcus: "Jordan, get some sleep, you have school tomorrow."he turned to go back into the room. "And just a tip, I understand more than you think I do."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Jordan, get some sleep, you have school tomorrow."he turned to go back into the room. "And just a tip, I understand more than you think I do."



Jordan: he sighed "I'm sorry." he lay back knowing he really did need sleep.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He pursed his lips and lay down. "Okay. Just for you though. I'm very. VERY. Stubborn."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He pursed his lips and lay down. "Okay. Just for you though. I'm very. VERY. Stubborn."



Jaycee: she smiled slightly "that's okay, thank you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he sighed "I'm sorry." he lay back knowing he really did need sleep.



Marcus: he slid back next to Lynn. "I'm sorry you're stuck with me, sweetheart." He whispered, wrapping his arms around her.

Dawn: she kissed Jordan than got onto her bed.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he slid back next to Lynn. "I'm sorry you're stuck with me, sweetheart." He whispered, wrapping his arms around her.
> 
> Dawn: she kissed Jordan than got onto her bed.



Jordan: he kissed her back and then rolled onto his side closing his eyes.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her back and then rolled onto his side closing his eyes.



Dawn: "I love you, Jordan." She whispered.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I love you, Jordan." She whispered.



Jordan: "I love you too" he whispered before yawning and falling asleep.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I love you too" he whispered before yawning and falling asleep.



Dawn: she smiled and dozed off.

Marcus: he fell asleep.

Marina: she fell asleep in Alex's arms.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled and dozed off.
> 
> Marcus: he fell asleep.
> 
> Marina: she fell asleep in Alex's arms.



Jordan: he woke to his alarm and drowsily tied on tennis shoes with the shorts he was already wearing. He went for his run and then came back. He went to his room and grabbed clothing quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he woke to his alarm and drowsily tied on tennis shoes with the shorts he was already wearing. He went for his run and then came back. He went to his room and grabbed clothing quietly.



Dawn: she watched him come back and giggled sleepily. "You're sweaty."

Marcus: he opened an eye when Jordan went into his room. "Morning." He mumbled, half asleep.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she watched him come back and giggled sleepily. "You're sweaty."
> 
> Marcus: he opened an eye when Jordan went into his room. "Morning." He mumbled, half asleep.



Jordan: he smiled "sorry" he said. "morning" he said to Marcus quietly. He was awake.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "sorry" he said. "morning" he said to Marcus quietly. He was awake.



Marcus: "Your bed is very comfy. Thank you for letting us stay with you, it was kind."

Dawn: she got up, stretched, and got changed. "Jordan, wake me up for your runs, I want to go. I need to be more active, sitting around is unnatural for me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Your bed is very comfy. Thank you for letting us stay with you, it was kind."
> 
> Dawn: she got up, stretched, and got changed. "Jordan, wake me up for your runs, I want to go. I need to be more active, sitting around is unnatural for me."



Jordan: "you're welcome." He smiled hearing Dawn "okay, if you're sure. I leave really early."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "you're welcome." He smiled hearing Dawn "okay, if you're sure. I leave really early."



Dawn: "Jordan, think about where I lived before. I'm not sure that will be much of a problem for me."

Marcus: "J-Jordan? I know why you wanted me here. I understood. You want to prevent me from killing myself. You pity me. P-please don't pity me, Jordan."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Jordan, think about where I lived before. I'm not sure that will be much of a problem for me."
> 
> Marcus: "J-Jordan? I know why you wanted me here. I understood. You want to prevent me from killing myself. You pity me. P-please don't pity me, Jordan."



Jordan: "I'd love to have someone to run with." he turned to Marcus "I don't pity you. I just think it's a good idea for you to be around friends." He walked to the bathroom "I really need to get ready" he said turning the shower on.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I'd love to have someone to run with." he turned to Marcus "I don't pity you. I just think it's a good idea for you to be around friends." He walked to the bathroom "I really need to get ready" he said turning the shower on.



Marcus: he frowned. Jordan didn't care, no one did.

Dawn: "Careful. The shower is scary."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he frowned. Jordan didn't care, no one did.
> 
> Dawn: "Careful. The shower is scary."



Jordan: "it's not scary" he smiled, he quickly took a shower and changed into faded jeans and a t-shirt. He put a button up shirt on and wore it open over the t-shirt. He rolled up the sleeves. He ran his fingers through his wet hair and brushed his teeth. He stepped out of the bathroom.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "it's not scary" he smiled, he quickly took a shower and changed into faded jeans and a t-shirt. He put a button up shirt on and wore it open over the t-shirt. He rolled up the sleeves. He ran his fingers through his wet hair and brushed his teeth. He stepped out of the bathroom.



Dawn: "Yes it is." She mumbled. She walked over to him. "You look handsome. Wait-" she messed up his hair. "There. Perfect."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Yes it is." She mumbled. She walked over to him. "You look handsome. Wait-" she messed up his hair. "There. Perfect."



Jordan: he smiled and shook his head slightly "thanks."

Caroline: she had gotten ready in her room and hurried out. She was running late. She grabbed a granola bar from a cabinet and hurried to Jordan kissing his cheek. She smiled "I love you too, and you're welcome" she whispered in response to his note. She waved goodbye to everyone "see you tonight."

Jordan: he smiled "bye mom." he sat down and tied on shoes "you can call in lunch if you want. There are numbers on the fridge for delivery places, and money in my end table." He went to his room and sprayed himself with cologne. He picked his backpack up and slung it over one shoulder. He walked back out, and put his wallet in his back pocket.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled and shook his head slightly "thanks."
> 
> Caroline: she had gotten ready in her room and hurried out. She was running late. She grabbed a granola bar from a cabinet and hurried to Jordan kissing his cheek. She smiled "I love you too, and you're welcome" she whispered in response to his note. She waved goodbye to everyone "see you tonight."
> 
> Jordan: he smiled "bye mom." he sat down and tied on shoes "you can call in lunch if you want. There are numbers on the fridge for delivery places, and money in my end table." He went to his room and sprayed himself with cologne. He picked his backpack up and slung it over one shoulder. He walked back out, and put his wallet in his back pocket.



Dawn: "Bye, Miss Caroline." She hugged Jordan and tears filled her eyes. "I'll miss you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Bye, Miss Caroline." She hugged Jordan and tears filled her eyes. "I'll miss you."



Jordan: he hugged her back and then kissed her "I'll be back" he said smiling "Marcus, if there's anything I can do to help you find a new start in this world let me know" he said kindly "you can stay here as long as needed. Lynn, you too."

OOC: Marina goes to a different school right?


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he hugged her back and then kissed her "I'll be back" he said smiling "Marcus, if there's anything I can do to help you find a new start in this world let me know" he said kindly "you can stay here as long as needed. Lynn, you too."
> 
> OOC: Marina goes to a different school right?



OOC: yeah, but she could've gotten transferred.

Marcus: he snorted. "There's nothing anyone can do." He realized he probably sounded rude. "T-thank you though."

Dawn: "you promise you'll come back?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: yeah, but she could've gotten transferred.
> 
> Marcus: he snorted. "There's nothing anyone can do." He realized he probably sounded rude. "T-thank you though."
> 
> Dawn: "you promise you'll come back?"



Jordan: he was taken back slightly "You're welcome, I-I'm just trying to help." he turned to Dawn "yes, I'll be back. Don't worry."

OOC: I was thinking that.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he was taken back slightly "You're welcome, I-I'm just trying to help." he turned to Dawn "yes, I'll be back. Don't worry."
> 
> OOC: I was thinking that.



Dawn: "Okay." She hugged him tight.

Marcus: he leaned back and closed his eyes.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay." She hugged him tight.
> 
> Marcus: he leaned back and closed his eyes.



Jordan: he hugged her and kissed her one more time before letting go. "I need to go sweetheart" he said grabbing his keys.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he hugged her and kissed her one more time before letting go. "I need to go sweetheart" he said grabbing his keys.



Dawn: "O-okay. Have fun."

Marina: her mom drove her to her new school. It was big and intimidating.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "O-okay. Have fun."
> 
> Marina: her mom drove her to her new school. It was big and intimidating.



Jordan: he drove his car to his school. He pulled into his assigned parking spot and got out. He waved to a group of girls as they called his name. He slung his backpack over his shoulder and walked inside. He smiled.


----------



## Fairywings

Erica: She woke up, not wanting to go to school. With difficulty she bathed, her father had promised the would make her bathroom more accessible while she was at school. After that she dressed, wearing jeans to cover the substantial scars that left her legs mangled and a plain white button up. She had a quick breakfast and rolled out to wait for the bus.


----------



## disneygirl520

David: he was woken by his mother.

Mary: "come on David, let's go."

David: he could feel the pain in his knee and remembered. He looked up at her with fear in his eyes "no, please mom. It will heal."

Mary: "I'm afraid it might not. Let's go."

David: he grabbed his crutches and got out of bed. He changed his shirt. Not caring enough he left the same shorts on. He slowly walked out to the car. He stuck his class schedule in his pocket to give to Erica. Seeing her he waved and carefully used his crutches to get to her.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he was woken by his mother.
> 
> Mary: "come on David, let's go."
> 
> David: he could feel the pain in his knee and remembered. He looked up at her with fear in his eyes "no, please mom. It will heal."
> 
> Mary: "I'm afraid it might not. Let's go."
> 
> David: he grabbed his crutches and got out of bed. He changed his shirt. Not caring enough he left the same shorts on. He slowly walked out to the car. He stuck his class schedule in his pocket to give to Erica. Seeing her he waved and carefully used his crutches to get to her.



Erica: She smiled. "Good morning David. You okay?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She smiled. "Good morning David. You okay?"



David: "good morning. Not really."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "good morning. Not really."



Erica: "I'm sorry. Heading out?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "I'm sorry. Heading out?"



David: he sighed "yeah, sadly." he handed her his folded up schedule "this is my class schedule, so you can get my work for me. Thanks again."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he sighed "yeah, sadly." he handed her his folded up schedule "this is my class schedule, so you can get my work for me. Thanks again."



Erica: She put it in her pocket. "I'll make sure to get it. I'll roll over after school to bring it to you. Good luck at the doctors."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She put it in her pocket. "I'll make sure to get it. I'll roll over after school to bring it to you. Good luck at the doctors."



David: he looked down "thank you."

Adam: "David! Let's go!" he called.

David: he sighed and closed his eyes "I guess I've got to. See you later. Even if they do surgery I refuse to stay in that hospital very long." he walked to the car and carefully climbed in. He sat back as his dad drove them to the hospital.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he looked down "thank you."
> 
> Adam: "David! Let's go!" he called.
> 
> David: he sighed and closed his eyes "I guess I've got to. See you later. Even if they do surgery I refuse to stay in that hospital very long." he walked to the car and carefully climbed in. He sat back as his dad drove them to the hospital.



Erica: She waved, the was aided onto the bus and was driven to school.


----------



## disneygirl520

David: they pulled up in front of the parking lot and David's mom got out to go in with him while his dad parked. He didn't move.

Mary: "David, come on" she said opening his door.

David: he slowly pulled himself from the car and carefully walking in "mom, can we please go home. It will be okay."

Mary: "no David, I'm sorry."

David: he was led to a room by a doctor. He went by himself. They unwrapped his leg and started feeling his knee and moving it. They started taking x-rays. He tensed up in pain, he clenched his fists and took shallow breathes wincing.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he drove his car to his school. He pulled into his assigned parking spot and got out. He waved to a group of girls as they called his name. He slung his backpack over his shoulder and walked inside. He smiled.



Marina: her eyes widened as she saw Jordan. "Jordan!" She walked as quickly as she could over to him. "I didn't know you went here. I got transferred because there were none of those little elevators at my old school and they didn't want me hurting myself..."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He showed a slight smile in response. He just wanted to hide all of his pain in front of Jaycee. He really felt like curling up into a little ball.

Lynn: "I'm not 'stuck' with you." she muttered. 'Truth is, the more you apologize, the less I love you. You're perfect, and it was my choice to love you. I regret nothing.' she thought.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He showed a slight smile in response. He just wanted to hide all of his pain in front of Jaycee. He really felt like curling up into a little ball.  Lynn: "I'm not 'stuck' with you." she muttered. 'Truth is, the more you apologize, the less I love you. You're perfect, and it was my choice to love you. I regret nothing.' she thought.



Marcus: "Okay. I'm sorry I've been so depressed lately." He hugged her tight. "I'm trying and I want you to know that. I really am trying."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: her eyes widened as she saw Jordan. "Jordan!" She walked as quickly as she could over to him. "I didn't know you went here. I got transferred because there were none of those little elevators at my old school and they didn't want me hurting myself..."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He showed a slight smile in response. He just wanted to hide all of his pain in front of Jaycee. He really felt like curling up into a little ball.
> 
> Lynn: "I'm not 'stuck' with you." she muttered. 'Truth is, the more you apologize, the less I love you. You're perfect, and it was my choice to love you. I regret nothing.' she thought.



Jordan: he turned hearing his name "hey!" his eyes lit up seeing her "yeah, this is my school." he said smiling and slowly walking toward his locker.

Jaycee: she smiled slightly back and sat down in a chair. She yawned and pulled her knees up to her chest.


----------



## Fairywings

Erica: At school, she was stopped by many classmates and asked what had happened. She found herself telling the story over and over again.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: he turned hearing his name "hey!" his eyes lit up seeing her "yeah, this is my school." he said smiling and slowly walking toward his locker.
> 
> Jaycee: she smiled slightly back and sat down in a chair. She yawned and pulled her knees up to her chest.



Ciel: "You can leave if you want to..."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "You can leave if you want to..."



Jaycee: she shook her head "I'm not leaving. I'm fine."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he turned hearing his name "hey!" his eyes lit up seeing her "yeah, this is my school." he said smiling and slowly walking toward his locker.  Jaycee: she smiled slightly back and sat down in a chair. She yawned and pulled her knees up to her chest.



Marina: "Could you maybe help me get around? D-depending on classes? H-here." She handed him her schedule.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Could you maybe help me get around? D-depending on classes? H-here." She handed him her schedule.



Jordan: he looked at her schedule "yeah, of course. I'll make it work." he got to his locker and spun the dial putting in his combination. He clicked it open and a bunch of folded paper fell out. He looked puzzled and picked them up he unfolded a few of them 'get well soon! We miss you!' 'hurry back Jordan!' 'we mis you so much. I hope you're okay!' "oh, wow" he said.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked at her schedule "yeah, of course. I'll make it work." he got to his locker and spun the dial putting in his combination. He clicked it open and a bunch of folded paper fell out. He looked puzzled and picked them up he unfolded a few of them 'get well soon! We miss you!' 'hurry back Jordan!' 'we mis you so much. I hope you're okay!' "oh, wow" he said.



Marina: "Wow, you're popular." She frowned slightly. The only thing on her old locker was the paint scratched to show the word 'dead'.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Wow, you're popular." She frowned slightly. The only thing on her old locker was the paint scratched to show the word 'dead'.



Jordan: he shrugged "yeah, I guess" even though he knew it was true. He just wasn't really sure why. People just seemed to like him. He gathered the notes and put them in his backpack.


----------



## disneygirl520

David: the doctors left and he sat alone. They talked to his parents and then came back.

Doctor: "we're going to have to do some repairs to your knee David. I'm sorry. It would be best if we do it now."

David: he sighed and tensed up. He knew it wasn't worth fighting.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he shrugged "yeah, I guess" even though he knew it was true. He just wasn't really sure why. People just seemed to like him. He gathered the notes and put them in his backpack.



Marina: she walked a few lockers down and fumbled to open her locker, mumbling the combination to try and remember it.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she walked a few lockers down and fumbled to open her locker, mumbling the combination to try and remember it.



Jordan: he grabbed a book and closed his locker. He leaned on the locker next to Marina. Many classmates came up to him congratulating him on the game and saying hi. Jordan greeted each of them and talked to them with a smile.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he grabbed a book and closed his locker. He leaned on the locker next to Marina. Many classmates came up to him congratulating him on the game and saying hi. Jordan greeted each of them and talked to them with a smile.



Marina: she watched awkwardly. Many of them she caught staring at her leg, most of them not hiding their disgust. She shut her locker and sighed. This school would be no better than the last.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she watched awkwardly. Many of them she caught staring at her leg, most of them not hiding their disgust. She shut her locker and sighed. This school would be no better than the last.



Jordan: he looked at her once they were gone "I'm sorry. It's going to be okay."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked at her once they were gone "I'm sorry. It's going to be okay."



Marina: "I know. S-so I have math first. D-do you know where that is?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I know. S-so I have math first. D-do you know where that is?"



Jordan: he gave a nod "yeah, of course." He looked at her schedule and led her to the room number.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he gave a nod "yeah, of course. He looked at her schedule and led her to the room number.



Marina: "Thank you, Jordan, you know you really don't have to help me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Thank you, Jordan, you know you really don't have to help me."



Jordan: "you're welcome, why wouldn't I. I've helped other new students find classes before it's no big deal" he said with a wink. "but you're my best friend. No thanks necessary." after what happened with Dawn even though he wasn't changing how he acted he was more aware of how he behaved with Marina.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "you're welcome, why wouldn't I. I've helped other new students find classes before it's no big deal" he said with a wink. "but you're my best friend. No thanks necessary." after what happened with Dawn even though he wasn't changing how he acted he was more aware of how he behaved with Marina.



Marina: she smiled and hugged him. "Thank you. I'm afraid you're going to get the 'why are you hanging out with her, she's weird?' Talk at some point, so I apologize in advance for that."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she smiled and hugged him. "Thank you. I'm afraid you're going to get the 'why are you hanging out with her, she's weird?' Talk at some point, so I apologize in advance for that."



Jordan: he hugged her "if they ask than I'll give them the honest answer. 'because she's incredible and she's my best friend.'"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he hugged her "if they ask than I'll give them the honest answer. 'because she's incredible and she's my best friend.'"



Marina: she smiled. "Thank you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she smiled. "Thank you."



Jordan: he smiled "you're welcome." He thought about telling Marina about Dawn being jealous but decided against it. his phone went off. He had a text from David 'I have to get surgery. Send me good thoughts.' He looked up at Marina "David needs surgery" he said quietly. 

David: they took him to a different room and put a mask over his mouth and nose. He hated this. He was terrified. They began to operate.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "you're welcome." He thought about telling Marina about Dawn being jealous but decided against it. his phone went off. He had a text from David 'I have to get surgery. Send me good thoughts.' He looked up at Marina "David needs surgery" he said quietly.  David: they took him to a different room and put a mask over his mouth and nose. He hated this. He was terrified. They began to operate.



Marina: "Oh no, I 'my sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Oh no, I 'my sorry."



Jordan: he sighed "hopefully it will go okay." he was worried for him.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "you're welcome." He thought about telling Marina about Dawn being jealous but decided against it. his phone went off. He had a text from David 'I have to get surgery. Send me good thoughts.' He looked up at Marina "David needs surgery" he said quietly.
> 
> David: they took him to a different room and put a mask over his mouth and nose. He hated this. He was terrified. They began to operate.



Erica: She heard this and wheeled over. "David's getting surgery?" At the weird looks, she said, "He's my next door neighbor, our bedroom windows are right across from each other, so we're friends, sort of." They'd been friends for like two days, but still. "Oh, I forgot, hi Jordan. Who's your friend? I'm Erica, I go here, it's nice to meet you."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She heard this and wheeled over. "David's getting surgery?" At the weird looks, she said, "He's my next door neighbor, our bedroom windows are right across from each other, so we're friends, sort of." They'd been friends for like two days, but still. "Oh, I forgot, hi Jordan. Who's your friend? I'm Erica, I go here, it's nice to meet you."



Marina: "H-hi. I'm Marina. I'm new here."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She heard this and wheeled over. "David's getting surgery?" At the weird looks, she said, "He's my next door neighbor, our bedroom windows are right across from each other, so we're friends, sort of." They'd been friends for like two days, but still. "Oh, I forgot, hi Jordan. Who's your friend? I'm Erica, I go here, it's nice to meet you."



Jordan: he nodded sadly. "hi Erica, this is Marina. We met in Chemical Alley. She's great. Yeah, he just sent me a text."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded sadly. "hi Erica, this is Marina. We met in Chemical Alley. She's great. Yeah, he just sent me a text."



Marina: she raised an eyebrow. "I'm great? Really?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she raised an eyebrow. "I'm great? Really?"



Jordan: "you know I think you're great."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "you know I think you're great."



Marina: she smiled. "Thank you."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "H-hi. I'm Marina. I'm new here."



Erica: "Hello! I'd get up and shake your hand, but, you know, I can't."



disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded sadly. "hi Erica, this is Marina. We met in Chemical Alley. She's great. Yeah, he just sent me a text."



Erica: "Ah, Chemical Alley. I'm sure she's awesome if you're recommending her. Ouch, I feel bad. I'll see him later though, he asked me to get his work for him, he thought he might not be coming to school today."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Hello! I'd get up and shake your hand, but, you know, I can't."
> 
> Erica: "Ah, Chemical Alley. I'm sure she's awesome if you're recommending her. Ouch, I feel bad. I'll see him later though, he asked me to get his work for him, he thought he might not be coming to school today."



Marina: she smiled slightly. "I get it. It's hard doing things with my hands when they're always around my crutches."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she smiled. "Thank you."



Jordan: "you're welcome." A bell rang "oh, got to go. Meet me here after your class?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "you're welcome." A bell rang "oh, got to go. Meet me here after your class?"



Marina: "Yeah. Bye." She hugged him and walked into her class. She had been assigned a seat in the front. Great.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Hello! I'd get up and shake your hand, but, you know, I can't."
> 
> Erica: "Ah, Chemical Alley. I'm sure she's awesome if you're recommending her. Ouch, I feel bad. I'll see him later though, he asked me to get his work for him, he thought he might not be coming to school today."





Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Yeah. Bye." She hugged him and walked into her class. She had been assigned a seat in the front. Great.



Jordan: he nodded to Erica. "I think I'll try to visit after he gets home." he smiled at what she said about his recommendation. He walked to his English class and slid into his seat right before the late bell rang.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she smiled slightly. "I get it. It's hard doing things with my hands when they're always around my crutches."



Erica: "I bet."



disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "you're welcome." A bell rang "oh, got to go. Meet me here after your class?"



Erica: "Bye!" She wheeled to class.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded to Erica. "I think I'll try to visit after he gets home." he smiled at what she said about his recommendation. He walked to his English class and slid into his seat right before the late bell rang.



Erica: "He'd like that."


----------



## disneygirl520

Jordan: he tuned around and looked at Nathan "hear about David?" he whispered. 

Nathan: he nodded "yeah, hopefully everything goes okay" he whispered back.

Jordan: he gave a nod and turned around as class began.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He woke up in the morning. Ciel looked around, rubbed his eyes and sat up. He brushed a hand back in his hair. 'I hate being isolated here...'


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He woke up in the morning. Ciel looked around, rubbed his eyes and sat up. He brushed a hand back in his hair. 'I hate being isolated here...'



OOC: is Jaycee still with him?


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> OOC: is Jaycee still with him?



Ooc: If you want. C:


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He woke up in the morning. Ciel looked around, rubbed his eyes and sat up. He brushed a hand back in his hair. 'I hate being isolated here...'



Jaycee: she had set some chairs together and made a makeshift bed in Ciel's room. She woke up and rolled over smiling slightly seeing him up.


----------



## disneygirl520

OOC: should we just go through the school day quickly?


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> OOC: should we just go through the school day quickly?



OOC: probably.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: probably.



OOC: that's what I was thinking. We could probably just skip most of it.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> OOC: that's what I was thinking. We could probably just skip most of it.



OOC: kay.

Dawb: she sat on the couch, meditating since Jordan had left.

Marcus: he held Lynn as she continued to sleep. He pressed his pale lips against her forehead.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: kay.
> 
> Dawb: she sat on the couch, meditating since Jordan had left.
> 
> Marcus: he held Lynn as she continued to sleep. He pressed his pale lips against her forehead.



Karen: she had a notepad and pencil and occupied her time drawing. It was really cool to have real tools for it. 

Jordan: he had walked with Marina to each of her classes, ignoring any looks questioning why he was with her. He was glad he hadn't had a run in with Brittany yet.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: she had a notepad and pencil an occupied her time drawing. It was really cool to have real tools for it.
> 
> Jordan: he had walked with Marina to each of her classes, ignoring any looks questioning why he was with her. He was glad he hadn't had a run in with Brittany yet.



Marina: "Thank you, Jordan." She kissed his cheek.

Brittany: she walked over. "I thought you were with that monster who broke my nose, not with this one legged girl." She touched the brace covering her nose.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Thank you, Jordan." She kissed his cheek.
> 
> Brittany: she walked over. "I thought you were with that monster who broke my nose, not with this one legged girl." She touched the brace covering her nose.



Jordan: he smiled slightly when she kissed his cheek but couldn't stop thinking about Dawn and that it bothered her. He sighed hearing Brittany "don't call my girlfriend a monster Brittany. I am with Dawn. This is Marina. She's my best friend."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled slightly when she kissed his cheek but couldn't stop thinking about Dawn and that it bothered her. He sighed hearing Brittany "don't call my girlfriend a monster Brittany. I am with Dawn. This is Marina. She's my best friend."



Brittany: "B-but you saw how she attacked me!" She looked over Marina and started laughing. She strutted away and said "You've changed, Jordan, you really have."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Brittany: "B-but you saw how she attacked me!" She looked over Marina and started laughing. She strutted away and said "You've changed, Jordan, you really have."



Jordan: he let out a breath trying not to let her get to him. What did she mean he'd changed. Was that bad? "don't let her bother you" he said to Marina "that girl."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he let out a breath trying not to let her get to him. What did she mean he'd changed. Was that bad? "don't let her bother you" he said to Marina "that girl."



Marina: she clenched her fists. "You know, I'm not particularly fond of her."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she clenched her fists. "You know, I'm not particularly fond of her."



Jordan: "me neither. People only like her because they're afraid of her" he whispered. He hated how mean she was being to his friends.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "me neither. People only like her because they're afraid of her" he whispered. He hated how mean she was being to his friends.



Marina: "Hm. How much more time do we have today?" She fumbled with her schedule.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Hm. How much more time do we have today?" She fumbled with her schedule.



Jordan: "one more class. Do you want a ride home?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "one more class. Do you want a ride home?"



Marina: "Sure." She smiled. "Thanks."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Sure." She smiled. "Thanks."



Jordan: "no problem, i'm going to go home for a while to see Dawn, I told her I'd hurry home. Then I'm hopefully going to visit David."

David: they had finished the surgery without complications. He woke up drowsily. 

Mary: "you're awake. Everything went okay." 

David: he looked at her but didn't say anything. He was really out of it. He had a large metal brace going up the sides of his leg. He was moved into a wheel chair. His leg stayed out straight. His parents move him into the car and they drove home. He fell asleep during the drive.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "no problem, i'm going to go home for a while to see Dawn, I told her I'd hurry home. Then I'm hopefully going to visit David."
> 
> David: they had finished the surgery without complications. He woke up drowsily.
> 
> Mary: "you're awake. Everything went okay."
> 
> David: he looked at her but didn't say anything. He was really out of it. He had a large metal brace going up the sides of his leg. He was moved into a wheel chair. His leg stayed out straight. His parents move him into the car and they drove home. He fell asleep during the drive.



Marina: "I'll visit him if I'm allowed to."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I'll visit him if I'm allowed to."



Jordan: "I'm sure that'd be fine."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I'm sure that'd be fine."



Marina: she smiled and nodded. She jumped as the bell rang. "We gotta go."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she smiled and nodded. She jumped as the bell rang. "We gotta go."



Jordan: he nodded and hurried to his class.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded and hurried to his class.



Marina: she walked into class and paled seeing the seating chart. She was next to that Brittany girl in the back. She didn't make eye contact as she sat down.

Brittany: she smirked.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she walked into class and paled seeing the seating chart. She was next to that Brittany girl in the back. She didn't make eye contact as she sat down.
> 
> Brittany: she smirked.



Jordan: he sat down and smiled getting to his computer class. This was the only class he had with Nathan, Eli, and David. He had a few others with Nathan, but Eli took higher classes and David took some that were lower. "have you heard anything about David?" he asked Nathan and Eli.

Eli: he shrugged and shook his head.

Nathan: "I haven't heard anything no."


----------



## Doodle98

Marina: her english class was absolutely horrible. It was easy, and her eyes kept wandering to Brittany, who had a piece of paper and kept drawing the word 'Jordan' with hearts around it. She clenched her fists. When the bell rang for them to leave, Brittany finally spoke to her.

Brittany: "You need to stay away from Jordan, he's mine."

Marina: "What?" She asked, but it was too late, the girl had gotten up and stormed out of the room. She sighed and slung her backpack over her shoulders, picked up her crutches, and left.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: her english class was absolutely horrible. It was easy, and her eyes kept wandering to Brittany, who had a piece of paper and kept drawing the word 'Jordan' with hearts around it. She clenched her fists. When the bell rang for them to leave, Brittany finally spoke to her.
> 
> Brittany: "You need to stay away from Jordan, he's mine."
> 
> Marina: "What?" She asked, but it was too late, the girl had gotten up and stormed out of the room. She sighed and slung her backpack over her shoulders, picked up her crutches, and left.



Jordan: the class ended "I'm going to visit after I go home for a little while. See you guys later." He waved and left. He saw Marina and walked toward her.

David: his parents had moved a recliner into his room so he could put his leg up. They set pillows behind his back and head making it comfortable. He had ice packs lying all over his knee. He had the tv on but wasn't really watching it.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: the class ended "I'm going to visit after I go home for a little while. See you guys later." He waved and left. He saw Marina and walked toward her.
> 
> David: his parents had moved a recliner into his room so he could put his leg up. They set pillows behind his back and head making it comfortable. He had ice packs lying all over his knee. He had the tv on but wasn't really watching it.



Marina: "That girl is insane, Jordan. Insane!"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "That girl is insane, Jordan. Insane!"



Jordan: "I know. For a specific reason?" he asked walking to his car.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I know. For a specific reason?" he asked walking to his car.



Marina: she told him what she was doing in class and shuddered.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she told him what she was doing in class and shuddered.



Jordan: he stopped walking "what? Wow."


----------



## Fairywings

Erica: She collected David's work before leaving school on the bus.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he stopped walking "what? Wow."



Marina: "Yeah. It was creepy. And she kept staring at my nonexistent leg."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Yeah. It was creepy. And she kept staring at my nonexistent leg."



Jordan: "I'm sorry." he shook his head "she's going to start stalking me." He got to his car and opened the door for Marina helping her in.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He looked over to Jaycee. "Hey." he smiled charmingly. Not that he was trying to be charming, it was just part of his nature.

Lynn: She woke up. "M-Marcus? How long was I sleeping?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked over to Jaycee. "Hey." he smiled charmingly. Not that he was trying to be charming, it was just part of his nature.
> 
> Lynn: She woke up. "M-Marcus? How long was I sleeping?"



Marcus: "It's two thirty, all day, I guess. But it's okay. I've got you."

Marina: she climbed into the car. "I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

David: he shifted in his chair wincing. He had pillows under his leg.

Mary: she appeared in his open doorway "David? Are you hungry?" all of the anger she had toward him was gone. Now she was just caring for her son who was suffering. Her husband had gone to work. 

David: "no" he answered weakly.


----------



## Fairywings

Erica: She arrived home and wheeled over to David's. She braced herself and rang the doorbell.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked over to Jaycee. "Hey." he smiled charmingly. Not that he was trying to be charming, it was just part of his nature.
> 
> Lynn: She woke up. "M-Marcus? How long was I sleeping?"





Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "It's two thirty, all day, I guess. But it's okay. I've got you."
> 
> Marina: she climbed into the car. "I'm sorry."



Jaycee: she sat up. "hi" she said running her fingers through her hair. 

Jordan: "I mean I knew she liked me. She made it obvious, and then she kissed me and now this." he started the car "do you want to go home? Or do you want to go to my house?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she sat up. "hi" she said running her fingers through her hair.
> 
> Jordan: "I mean I knew she liked me. She made it obvious, and then she kissed me and now this." he started the car "do you want to go home? Or do you want to go to my house?"



Marina: "Whichever."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She arrived home and wheeled over to David's. She braced herself and rang the doorbell.



Mary: she opened the door "hi Erica" she already knew about her injury "what can I do for you?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Whichever."



Jordan: "pick" he said smiling.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Mary: she opened the door "hi Erica" she already knew about her injury "what can I do for you?"



Erica: "Hello. David asked me to pick up his work at school, I was just coming over to drop it off. How is he doing?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Hello. David asked me to pick up his work at school, I was just coming over to drop it off. How is he doing?"



Mary: "oh, thank you. he's pretty out of it still, and in a lot of pain. But you can come in and say hi if you want. He might like a visitor."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Mary: "oh, thank you. he's pretty out of it still, and in a lot of pain. But you can come in and say hi if you want. He might like a visitor."



Erica: 'I think I shall come in, if it's okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: 'I think I shall come in, if it's okay."



Mary: "yes, you can come in. He's in his room" she said stepping out of the way. 

David: he heard the door but didn't move, not that he could move much, he felt completely out of it still.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Mary: "yes, you can come in. He's in his room" she said stepping out of the way.
> 
> David: he heard the door but didn't move, not that he could move much, he felt completely out of it still.



Erica: "Thank you." She wheeled into his room. "David?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Thank you." She wheeled into his room. "David?"



David: he looked at her and smiled slightly "oh, Erica. Hi."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he looked at her and smiled slightly "oh, Erica. Hi."



Erica: She smiled softly. "Hi. How ya doing?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She smiled softly. "Hi. How ya doing?"



David: "okay I guess" he spoke quietly.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "okay I guess" he spoke quietly.



Erica: "I'm sorry. Will you walk again, play again?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "I'm sorry. Will you walk again, play again?"



David: "eventually yeah" he nodded slightly and yawned.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "eventually yeah" he nodded slightly and yawned.



Erica: "That's good. Wow, you must be tired. I hope I'm not keeping you awake. I brought your work." She wheeled over and set it on his desk.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "That's good. Wow, you must be tired. I hope I'm not keeping you awake. I brought your work." She wheeled over and set it on his desk.



David: "oh, thank you. No, I'm fine. I have months to sleep. My mom said they're going to slowly work me out of this brace and into different ones and then I'll have to go to physical therapy to strengthen it and walk again. If I work at it I should be able to play again. But right now I'm just stuck here." He had turned the volume on the tv down but now turned the tv off.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "oh, thank you. No, I'm fine. I have months to sleep. My mom said they're going to slowly work me out of this brace and into different ones and then I'll have to go to physical therapy to strengthen it and walk again. If I work at it I should be able to play again. But right now I'm just stuck here." He had turned the volume on the tv down but now turned the tv off.



Erica: "I'm sorry. It must suck." It must, but oh, how she yearned to be in his position. She would be okay with pain, with work, as long as she felt _something_ in her legs.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "I'm sorry. It must suck." It must, but oh, how she yearned to be in his position. She would be okay with pain, with work, as long as she felt something in her legs.



David: he sighed and rubbed his eyes "how was school?"


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he sighed and rubbed his eyes "how was school?"



Erica: "It was okay. Lot of people stared, lot of people asked what happened. Jordan was back in school, most were happy about that. New girl, Marina, Jordan's good friend."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "It was okay. Lot of people stared, lot of people asked what happened. Jordan was back in school, most were happy about that. New girl, Marina, Jordan's good friend."



David: "I've met Marina. She's nice." he pushed up on his arms sitting up more. He winced and took a sharp breath in before letting a shaky breath out.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "I've met Marina. She's nice." he pushed up on his arms sitting up more. He winced and took a sharp breath in before letting a shaky breath out.



Erica: "Jordan recommends her so she must be, Jordan is a good judge of character."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Jordan recommends her so she must be, Jordan is a good judge of character."



David: "I guess I'll take that as a compliment since he's friends with me" he said with a slight smile.

Jordan: he wondered if Dawn would care if Marina came over. But it was just easier since she wanted to visit David so he drove to his house.


----------



## disneygirl520

Jordan: he helped Marina out and walked up to his door opening it. He smiled at Dawn.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he helped Marina out and walked up to his door opening it. He smiled at Dawn.



Dawn: she jumped into his arms and kissed him. "I missed you."

Marina: she smiled seeing them when she walked in.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she jumped into his arms and kissed him. "I missed you."
> 
> Marina: she smiled seeing them when she walked in.



Jordan: he hugged her lifting her off of the ground and kissed her back "I missed you too."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he hugged her lifting her off of the ground and kissed her back "I missed you too."



Dawn: "How was school?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "How was school?"



Jordan: "um, it was okay." he didn't mention Brittany. He didn't see any good that could come out of it. "David ended up having to get surgery this morning though."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "um, it was okay." he didn't mention Brittany. He didn't see any good that could come out of it. "David ended up having to get surgery this morning though."



Dawn: "Oh, that's horrible. I'm sorry about that."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Oh, that's horrible. I'm sorry about that."



Jordan: he nodded "I'm going to go visit him. Do you want to come?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "I'm going to go visit him. Do you want to come?"



Dawn: "O-okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "O-okay."



Karen: "can I come too?"

Jordan: he nodded "of course." He gave them a reassuring smile. "Marcus, Lynn?" he asked. He felt kind of stuck. He needed to visit David and they didn't know him, but he promise himself he wouldn't leave Marxus alone.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "can I come too?"  Jordan: he nodded "of course." He gave them a reassuring smile. "Marcus, Lynn?" he asked. He felt kind of stuck. He needed to visit David and they didn't know him, but he promise himself he wouldn't leave Marxus alone.



Marcus: "Y-yeah?" He asked hoarsely.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Y-yeah?" He asked hoarsely.



Jordan: "wanna come with?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "wanna come with?"



Marcus: "I have n-no idea who that is, and you know I'd only make him more depressed with my presence." He mumbled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I have n-no idea who that is, and you know I'd only make him more depressed with my presence." He mumbled.



Jordan: he didn't know what to say. He seemed to be doing much better "want to just stay here then? Call me if you need anything?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he didn't know what to say. He seemed to be doing much better "want to just stay here then? Call me if you need anything?"



Marcus: "I-I-" he fell silent for a minute. "O-okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I-I-" he fell silent for a minute. "O-okay."



Jordan: "okay" he said looking him in the eyes. He turned and left with Karen, Dawn, Marina. He felt a little uneasy about leaving Marcus but he couldn't stay by his side forever. He had to trust that he would let him know if anything happened.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "okay" he said looking him in the eyes. He turned and left with Karen, Dawn, Marina. He felt a little uneasy about leaving Marcus but he couldn't stay by his side forever. He had to trust that he would let him know if anything happened.



Dawn: "It's okay." She took his hand.

Marcus: he frowned and looked down at his sleeping girlfriend. He realized that he had been sitting here, holding her all day. He frowned and put his head back, sighing. Jordan was just afraid he'd try to kill himself again.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "It's okay." She took his hand.
> 
> Marcus: he frowned and looked down at his sleeping girlfriend. He realized that he had been sitting here, holding her all day. He frowned and put his head back, sighing. Jordan was just afraid he'd try to kill himself again.



Jordan: he held her hand "he'll be okay right?" he said getting into his car.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he held her hand "he'll be okay right?" he said getting into his car.



Dawn: "I'm sure he will. After all, Lynn is with him."

Marina: "So you're trying to keep him safe by keeping him at your house, Jordan?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm sure he will. After all, Lynn is with him."
> 
> Marina: "So you're trying to keep him safe by keeping him at your house, Jordan?"



Jordan: he had started driving "um, kind of. Yeah."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he had started driving "um, kind of. Yeah."



Marina: "There is still a chance he'll hurt himself."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "There is still a chance he'll hurt himself."



Jordan: he considered turning around and going back. "I know" he sighed "what should I do?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he considered turning around and going back. "I know" he sighed "what should I do?"



Marina: "I don't know, Jordan. I really don't know. I guess continue with what you're doing, just be there for him?" She sighed. "I don't know."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I don't know, Jordan. I really don't know. I guess continue with what you're doing, just be there for him?" She sighed. "I don't know."



Jordan: he stopped in front of David's house but didn't get out. "I'm trying. I really am." he paused "I'm trying to be the best friend I can be to everyone."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he stopped in front of David's house but didn't get out. "I'm trying. I really am." he paused "I'm trying to be the best friend I can be to everyone."



Marina: "Same. I suppose that's all you can do."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Same. I suppose that's all you can do."



Jordan: "I guess so." "I just feel like it might not be good enough" he added in a whisper.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I guess so." "I just feel like it might not be good enough" he added in a whisper.



Marina: "I guess we just hope for the best."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I guess we just hope for the best."



Jordan: "I guess so" he got out of his car "let me go and check to make sure she'll let us in." he didn't know if she would because of how upset they had been with David.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I guess so" he got out of his car "let me go and check to make sure she'll let us in." he didn't know if she would because of how upset they had been with David.



Dawn: "okay."

Marina: "I hope he's okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "okay."
> 
> Marina: "I hope he's okay."



Jordan: he knocked on the door. "hi Mrs. Evans" he said as she opened the door.

Mary: she greeted Jordan with a hug "Jordan! How are you?" 

Jordan: "I'm doing okay. We came by to visit David, how is he doing?"

Mary: "he's okay. Not great, but you can come in and see him if you want." 

Jordan: he smiled slightly. "I have some other friends with me, can they come in too?"

Mary: "yes, of course. Erica is in there already."

Jordan: he nodded and walked back to his car.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he knocked on the door. "hi Mrs. Evans" he said as she opened the door.  Mary: she greeted Jordan with a hug "Jordan! How are you?"  Jordan: "I'm doing okay. We came by to visit David, how is he doing?"  Mary: "he's okay. Not great, but you can come in and see him if you want."  Jordan: he smiled slightly. "I have some other friends with me, can they come in too?"  Mary: "yes, of course. Erica is in there already."  Jordan: he nodded and walked back to his car.



Marina: "Can we go in?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Can we go in?"



Jordan: "yeah, she said it's fine. She doesn't seem to be mad at him anymore."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yeah, she said it's fine. She doesn't seem to be mad at him anymore."



Marina: "Alright." She walked to the door.

Dawn: she followed silently.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Alright." She walked to the door.
> 
> Dawn: she followed silently.



Jordan: he walked in and knocked on David's open door before stepping in "hey David, you doing ok?"

David: he shrugged "yeah, I suppose. Hi Jordan, Marina, Dawn, Karen."

Karen: she waved slightly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he walked in and knocked on David's open door before stepping in "hey David, you doing ok?"  David: he shrugged "yeah, I suppose. Hi Jordan, Marina, Dawn, Karen."  Karen: she waved slightly.



Dawn: "That looks painful. I'm sorry."

Marina: "Aww, David, I'm sorry you had to get surgery. Can you play again?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "That looks painful. I'm sorry."
> 
> Marina: "Aww, David, I'm sorry you had to get surgery. Can you play again?"



David: "yeah, it hurts. A lot of the pain is being numbed though." He rubbed his eyes "I might be able to play again after a lot of time and physical theropy. But I'll be here for a while" he said feeling drowsy. 

Jordan: "your mom doesn't seem to be angry anymore."

David: "no, I think my parents figure I got my punishment."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "yeah, it hurts. A lot of the pain is being numbed though." He rubbed his eyes "I might be able to play again after a lot of time and physical theropy. But I'll be here for a while" he said feeling drowsy.  Jordan: "your mom doesn't seem to be angry anymore."  David: "no, I think my parents figure I got my punishment."



Marina: "We'll that's good, you can still play. I know how it feels."

Dawn: she sat down, silently.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "We'll that's good, you can still play. I know how it feels."
> 
> Dawn: she sat down, silently.



David: he have a slight nod. "thanks for coming to visit."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he have a slight nod. "thanks for coming to visit."



Marina: "Well, we couldn't not visit."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Well, we couldn't not visit."



Jordan: "yeah, of course we'd visit" he sat down on his bed.

David: he gave a small smile "thanks. Erica told me you switched to our school Marina. How do you like it?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yeah, of course we'd visit" he sat down on his bed.  David: he gave a small smile "thanks. Erica told me you switched to our school Marina. How do you like it?"



Marina: "Looks and comments and a girl named Brittany. Do you think I liked it? Well, I guess, Jordan was there, so it was okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Looks and comments and a girl named Brittany. Do you think I liked it? Well, I guess, Jordan was there, so it was okay."



Jordan: he smiled.

David: "oh, sorry" he felt bad for asking "at least you have Jordan there."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled.  David: "oh, sorry" he felt bad for asking "at least you have Jordan there."



Marina: "Yeah. It's fine."

Dawn: she clenched her fists hearing Brittany's name.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Yeah. It's fine."
> 
> Dawn: she clenched her fists hearing Brittany's name.



David: "Brittany's something special. You'll learn how to cope with her."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "Brittany's something special. You'll learn how to cope with her."



Marina: she chuckled. "Yeah."

Dawn: she bit her lip.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she chuckled. "Yeah."
> 
> Dawn: she bit her lip.



Jordan: he moved next to Dawn and put his arm around her.

David: he hadn't noticed how Dawn was reacting "I'm not going to lie. I'm glad she likes Jordan and not me."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he moved next to Dawn and put his arm around her.  David: he hadn't noticed how Dawn was reacting "I'm not going to lie. I'm glad she likes Jordan and not me."



Dawn: "She hates me. J-just because I'm with Jordan."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "She hates me. J-just because I'm with Jordan."



David: he yawned "I believe that."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he yawned "I believe that."



Dawn: "And maybe a little bit because I broke her nose." She said quietly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "And maybe a little bit because I broke her nose." She said quietly.



David: "that probably has something to do with it."

Jordan: he rubbed Dawn's shoulder.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "that probably has something to do with it."  Jordan: he rubbed Dawn's shoulder.



Dawn: "She insulted me, I couldn't not defend myself!"

Marina: she sighed. "It's okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "She insulted me, I couldn't not defend myself!"
> 
> Marina: she sighed. "It's okay."



David: he rubbed his eyes again "I'm not trying to upset you. I'm really out of it. I hardly know what I'm saying."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he rubbed his eyes again "I'm not trying to upset you. I'm really out of it. I hardly know what I'm saying."



Dawn: she frowned. "I-I know. It isn't your fault. I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she frowned. "I-I know. It isn't your fault. I'm sorry."



David: "it's okay. Just don't take anything I say to heart for awhile. I'm not myself."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "it's okay. Just don't take anything I say to heart for awhile. I'm not myself."



Dawn: "Okay." She clutched Jordan's hand and whispered into his ear "Is he insane like Marcus now?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay." She clutched Jordan's hand and whispered into his ear "Is he insane like Marcus now?"



Jordan: he turned and whispered in her ear "no, he's just on a lot of medications for the pain."

David: he wondered what they were whispering about but was too out of it to really care.

OOC: not sure why I found this so funny.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he turned and whispered in her ear "no, he's just on a lot of medications for the pain."
> 
> David: he wondered what they were whispering about but was too out of it to really care.
> 
> OOC: not sure why I found this so funny.



Dawn: "Oh. Okay."

Marina: "You did really good at the game, David. I don't know how you managed to stay up those last 2 minutes."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Oh. Okay."
> 
> Marina: "You did really good at the game, David. I don't know how you managed to stay up those last 2 minutes."



David: he smiled "thanks, I'm glad the last one I play for a long time was a good one. I think the adrenaline was still pumping, I didn't really feel all of the pain until I was off of the field."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He removed himself from the bed, making sure his shirt was all the way pulled down. "You really didn't need to stay with me all night, Jaycee...I would've just ran out in the middle of the night, anyways." he chuckled.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he smiled "thanks, I'm glad the last one I play for a long time was a good one. I think the adrenaline was still pumping, I didn't really feel all of the pain until I was off of the field."



Marina: "Yeah. I understand not wanting to leave. I mean, I played soccer until Leftie disappeared." She patted the little bit of leg she still had.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He removed himself from the bed, making sure his shirt was all the way pulled down. "You really didn't need to stay with me all night, Jaycee...I would've just ran out in the middle of the night, anyways." he chuckled.



Jaycee: "I wanted to stay with you. I didn't want you to be alone. Are you sure you should be standing?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Yeah. I understand not wanting to leave. I mean, I played soccer until Leftie disappeared." She patted the little bit of leg she still had.



David: he nodded "I mean it's not like those last to minutes made a difference. My knee was already shot."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he nodded "I mean it's not like those last to minutes made a difference. My knee was already shot."



Marina: "It made you realize you needed help, so it did make a difference."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "It made you realize you needed help, so it did make a difference."



David: "I guess so. I wish I could have avoided this help though."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he walked in and knocked on David's open door before stepping in "hey David, you doing ok?"
> 
> David: he shrugged "yeah, I suppose. Hi Jordan, Marina, Dawn, Karen."
> 
> Karen: she waved slightly.



Erica: She waved. "Hi Jordan, Hi Marina."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "I guess so. I wish I could have avoided this help though."



Marina: she shrugged. "It'll be better this way. And hi, Erica."

Dawn: "H-hi, Erica." She said quietly.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she shrugged. "It'll be better this way. And hi, Erica."
> 
> Dawn: "H-hi, Erica." She said quietly.



Erica: "Hello."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Hello."



Marina: she smiled. "How was school for you today?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she smiled. "How was school for you today?"



Erica: "Besides everyone staring at me it was fine."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "Besides everyone staring at me it was fine."



Marina: "I get it. At least they know you, I'm just that awkward new girl with one leg."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "I wanted to stay with you. I didn't want you to be alone. Are you sure you should be standing?"



Ciel: "I'll try to walk around for a while. I'm good for now, but thank you." he smiled, walking over to her.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I get it. At least they know you, I'm just that awkward new girl with one leg."



Erica: "That is true."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she shrugged. "It'll be better this way. And hi, Erica."
> 
> Dawn: "H-hi, Erica." She said quietly.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I'll try to walk around for a while. I'm good for now, but thank you." he smiled, walking over to her.



David: "I guess so. Maybe after this it will actually be healed not just hurting less until I mess it up again."

Jordan: "hey Erica."

Jaycee: she smiled up at him "just promise me you'll be careful."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "I will. I promise." he tilted his head charmingly, a smile on his face.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "That is true."



Marina: "Yeah."

Dawn: she walked over silently and closely examined his knee. "What did you do to it?"


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I will. I promise." he tilted his head charmingly, a smile on his face.





Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Yeah."
> 
> Dawn: she walked over silently and closely examined his knee. "What did you do to it?"



Jaycee: she smiled "okay."

David: "first game sophomore year I went to kick the ball and my opponent kicked it at the same time. I fell and my knee twisted underneath me. I sat out a few games after that but then I started to play again and since then I've just worn a brace on it which would keep it straight, but it still acts up sometimes and it's easy to hurt, I've hurt it multiple times since then. This one just happened to be worse and my knee basically had enough."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she smiled "okay."
> 
> David: "first game sophomore year I went to kick the ball and my opponent kicked it at the same time. I fell and my knee twisted underneath me. I sat out a few games after that but then I started to play again and since then I've just worn a brace on it which would keep it straight, but it still acts up sometimes and it's easy to hurt, I've hurt it multiple times since then. This one just happened to be worse and my knee basically had enough."



Dawn: "Ow."

OOC: that actually happened to me. My dad and I were playing soccer and we kicked the ball at the same time. It just stayed there. I had to sit out a few days. It does hurt. And when I was waiting for practice to be over, I leaned back and I got stung by something on my hand. Owwie.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Ow."
> 
> OOC: that actually happened to me. My dad and I were playing soccer and we kicked the ball at the same time. It just stayed there. I had to sit out a few days. It does hurt. And when I was waiting for practice to be over, I leaned back and I got stung by something on my hand. Owwie.



David: "yeah" he said nodding. 

OOC: ow. I really just made that up, I didn't know if it could actually happen. Lol


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "yeah" he said nodding.
> 
> OOC: ow. I really just made that up, I didn't know if it could actually happen. Lol



OOC: it can happen...

Dawn: she poked his knee. "Does that hurt?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: it can happen...
> 
> Dawn: she poked his knee. "Does that hurt?"



David: he jumped tensing up "ow, yeah. Please don't touch it."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he jumped tensing up "ow, yeah. Please don't touch it."



Dawn: "I just wanted to know if it hurt. I won't." She sat back down.

Marina: she sighed and shook her head. Dawn was... Different.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I just wanted to know if it hurt. I won't." She sat back down.
> 
> Marina: she sighed and shook her head. Dawn was... Different.



David: "yes, it definitely hurts." he had grabbed the arms of the chair when she touched it and now loosened his grip. 

Jordan: he put his arm back around Dawn 'sorry' he mouthed to David.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "yes, it definitely hurts." he had grabbed the arms of the chair when she touched it and now loosened his grip.  Jordan: he put his arm back around Dawn 'sorry' he mouthed to David.



Dawn: she frowned. "I told you to stop apologizing for me. I'm sorry, David, I was just curious."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she frowned. "I told you to stop apologizing for me. I'm sorry, David, I was just curious."



Jordan: he frowned "sorry" he whispered. He hated feeling like he was doing things wrong when he was trying to do the right thing. 

David: "it's okay" he said quietly. He wished she would have just asked him but he was glad she didn't do anything more.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he frowned "sorry" he whispered. He hated feeling like he was doing things wrong when he was trying to do the right thing.  David: "it's okay" he said quietly. He wished she would have just asked him but he was glad she didn't do anything more.



Dawn: her eyes were now focused on the ground, her head lowered. "I-I'm sorry." She mumbled again. She always messed things up.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: her eyes were now focused on the ground, her head lowered. "I-I'm sorry." She mumbled again. She always messed things up.



Jordan: he held her close to him with his arm around her. 

David: "it's fine Dawn." he wanted to change the subject "so..."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he held her close to him with his arm around her.  David: "it's fine Dawn." he wanted to change the subject "so..."



Dawn: she closed her eyes.

Marina: "Do you get a lot of schoolwork?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she closed her eyes.
> 
> Marina: "Do you get a lot of schoolwork?"



David: "I haven't actually looked yet. I will later" he said "I'm hoping I don't miss too much."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "I haven't actually looked yet. I will later" he said "I'm hoping I don't miss too much."


  Marina: she nodded. "Jordan, should he meet Marcus at some point?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she nodded. "Jordan, should he meet Marcus at some point?"



David: "who? Is he another chemical Alley friend?"

Jordan: "yeah, he's staying at my house now. Do you want to meet him?"

David: "sure, anything to distract me from this" he said pointing to his knee.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "who? Is he another chemical Alley friend?"  Jordan: "yeah, he's staying at my house now. Do you want to meet him?"  David: "sure, anything to distract me from this" he said pointing to his knee.



Marina: "You have to be gentle with him. He's depressed and suicidal."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "You have to be gentle with him. He's depressed and suicidal."



David: "oh. okay" he said not expecting that.

Jordan: he looked to Marina "should I go get him?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "oh. okay" he said not expecting that.  Jordan: he looked to Marina "should I go get him?"



Marina: she shrugged.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she shrugged.



David: "trust me I'd love to get out of this chair and come to your house. But, well, I can't."

Jordan: "I don't know if he'd really want to come. Since he doesn't know David."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "trust me I'd love to get out of this chair and come to your house. But, well, I can't."
> 
> Jordan: "I don't know if he'd really want to come. Since he doesn't know David."



Erica: "It is really annoying transferring from a wheelchair to a vehicle. It can be done of course."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "It is really annoying transferring from a wheelchair to a vehicle."



David: he nodded "yeah, I'm really hoping I can get myself on crutches quickly" he said hoping he wasn't going to offend her. "Right now though my mom gave me 'strict orders' not to leave this chair unless I have to. I don't think she trusts me not to hurt it."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he nodded "yeah, I'm really hoping I can get myself on crutches quickly" he said hoping he wasn't going to offend her. "Right now though my mom gave me 'strict orders' not to leave this chair unless I have to. I don't think she trusts me not to hurt it."



Erica: She wasn't offended. "Parents kind of suck in the trust category."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She wasn't offended. "Parents kind of suck in the trust category."



David: "yeah, but I kind of broke their trust in me. I don't expect to get it back for a long time."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "yeah, but I kind of broke their trust in me. I don't expect to get it back for a long time."



Erica: "I guess so. I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "I guess so. I'm sorry."



David: "it's okay. I know it was my own doing." He stretched trying to get a bottle of water from the floor.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "it's okay. I know it was my own doing." He stretched trying to get a bottle of water from the floor.



Marina: she picked it up for him and handed it to him.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "trust me I'd love to get out of this chair and come to your house. But, well, I can't."  Jordan: "I don't know if he'd really want to come. Since he doesn't know David."



Dawn: "You could try and force him to."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she picked it up for him and handed it to him.





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You could try and force him to."



David: he smiled slightly but he hated feeling this helpless "thank you" he said taking a drink.

Jordan: "I guess so. Will one of you come with me?".


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he smiled slightly but he hated feeling this helpless "thank you" he said taking a drink.  Jordan: "I guess so. Will one of you come with me?".



Marina: "You're welcome. I guess I could go with you, if you want."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "You're welcome. I guess I could go with you, if you want."



Jordan: "David, is it okay if Dawn and Karen stay here? We'll be right back."

David: "sure, that's fine."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "David, is it okay if Dawn and Karen stay here? We'll be right back."  David: "sure, that's fine."



Dawn: she looked up at him. He was leaving her. Again.

Marina: "okay." She picked up her crutches and walked to the door.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she looked up at him. He was leaving her. Again.
> 
> Marina: "okay." She picked up her crutches and walked to the door.



Jordan: he caught Dawn's look "do you want to come with?" he asked kindly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he caught Dawn's look "do you want to come with?" he asked kindly.



Dawn: "N-no, it's okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "N-no, it's okay."



Jordan: he nodded "okay. We'll be right back." he was really worried he was going to upset her. He started walking to the door.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "okay. We'll be right back." he was really worried he was going to upset her. He started walking to the door.



Dawn: "Jordan? J-just please don't be too long."

Marina: "We won't. I promise."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Jordan? J-just please don't be too long."
> 
> Marina: "We won't. I promise."



Jordan: "we won't be" he got to his car and helped Marina in.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "we won't be" he got to his car and helped Marina in.



Dawn: she sat down and sighed.

Marina: "How are we supposed to do this?"

Marcus: he was still sitting in the bed. He hadn't moved from that spot all day.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she sat down and sighed.
> 
> Marina: "How are we supposed to do this?"
> 
> Marcus: he was still sitting in the bed. He hadn't moved from that spot all day.



David: "you okay Dawn? He'll be back."

Jordan: "I have absolutely no idea. Any suggestions?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "you okay Dawn? He'll be back."
> 
> Jordan: "I have absolutely no idea. Any suggestions?"



Dawn: "I know. I'm fine."

Marina: she thought for a minute. "Well, we don't want to be forceful, maybe just ask for some support?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I know. I'm fine."
> 
> Marina: she thought for a minute. "Well, we don't want to be forceful, maybe just ask for some support?"



David: he nodded "okay." 

Jordan: "what do you mean?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he nodded "okay."
> 
> Jordan: "what do you mean?"



Marina: "Well, I'm sure he knows what you're doing. You don't want to force him to come, that would make him miserable, and same the other way, you don't want to be babying him either."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Well, I'm sure he knows what you're doing. You don't want to force him to come, that would make him miserable, and same the other way, you don't want to be babying him either."



Jordan: "I don't even know what I'm doing" he parked and bounced his leg thinking. "do I just say 'my friend David is hurt and he really wants to meet some of my other friends. He can't come here, will you come with me to meet him?'"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I don't even know what I'm doing" he parked and bounced his leg thinking. "do I just say 'my friend David is hurt and he really wants to meet some of my other friends. He can't come here, will you come with me to meet him?'"



Marina: "I guess so. And what I think you're doing is you're afraid he'll hurt himself again, so you're trying to keep him near you so you can stop him if he tries."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "I guess so. And what I think you're doing is you're afraid he'll hurt himself again, so you're trying to keep him near you so you can stop him if he tries."



Jordan:  "yeah, that's right." He bit his lip. He thought about telling her about Marcus asking him to kill him, but didn't. But after that moment he knew that Marcus really had a problem and that he wanted to be there to stop anything from happening. He walked up to his door.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan:  "yeah, that's right." He bit his lip. He thought about telling her about Marcus asking him to kill him, but didn't. But after that moment he knew that Marcus really had a problem and that he wanted to be there to stop anything from happening. He walked up to his door.



Marina: "You know what to say?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "You know what to say?"



Jordan: "not really" he answered honestly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "not really" he answered honestly.



Marina: "Let's get this over with..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Let's get this over with..."



Jordan: he nodded and opened the door "Marcus?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded and opened the door "Marcus?"



Marcus: "Yeah?" He slowly stood and hobbled to the doorway. "I-Is everything okay?"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He looked to Jaycee. He had moved to a chair, and sat on the arm of it.


----------



## Doodle98

Marina: she texted Alex 'Love, do you want us to pick you up? We're visiting a friend from school who got hurt, we're picking up Marcus first.'


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marina: she texted Alex 'Love, do you want us to pick you up? We're visiting a friend from school who got hurt, we're picking up Marcus first.'



Alex: 'Sure. I'll be outside.'


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Alex: 'Sure. I'll be outside.'



Marina: 'Okay. Love you and miss you lots. <3'


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Yeah?" He slowly stood and hobbled to the doorway. "I-Is everything okay?"





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked to Jaycee. He had moved to a chair, and sat on the arm of it.



Jordan: "yeah, everything's fine. I was just telling David you were staying with us and he kind of wanted to meet you. Will you come with us?" he asked. He wasn't really lying.

Jaycee: she looked back at him. She wished he would lie back down. She was really worried about him. But she couldn't keep asking. "does your sister know you're okay?" she said looking at him.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: "yeah, everything's fine. I was just telling David you were staying with us and he kind of wanted to meet you. Will you come with us?" he asked. He wasn't really lying.
> 
> Jaycee: she looked back at him. She wished he would lie back down. She was really worried about him. But she couldn't keep asking. "does your sister know you're okay?" she said looking at him.



Ciel: "No...That's what I want to do, you know. Surprise her." he looked down.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "No...That's what I want to do, you know. Surprise her." he looked down.



Jaycee: she moved next to him "are you alright?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yeah, everything's fine. I was just telling David you were staying with us and he kind of wanted to meet you. Will you come with us?" he asked. He wasn't really lying.  Jaycee: she looked back at him. She wished he would lie back down. She was really worried about him. But she couldn't keep asking. "does your sister know you're okay?" she said looking at him.



Marcus: he looked up slightly, surprised. "H-he wants to meet me? T-that's never happened before." He rubbed his eyes and realized he wasn't dreaming. There were deep dark circles under his eyes. "Are you sure he wants to meet me?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he looked up slightly, surprised. "H-he wants to meet me? T-that's never happened before." He rubbed his eyes and realized he wasn't dreaming. There were deep dark circles under his eyes. "Are you sure he wants to meet me?"



Jordan: he paused. David did say he wanted to meet him. "yeah. He just had surgery on his knee so he can get around yet otherwise he said he would just come here."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he paused. David did say he wanted to meet him. "yeah. He just had surgery on his knee so he can get around yet otherwise he said he would just come here."



Marcus: "Oh, o-okay, I guess. B-but what about Lynn? She's still asleep."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Oh, o-okay, I guess. B-but what about Lynn? She's still asleep."



Jordan: he shrugged "we could wake her up and she could come with. Or maybe it'd be better to just leave a note so she can sleep."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she moved next to him "are you alright?"



Ciel: "Yeah...I've just been screwing a lot of stuff up lately..."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Yeah...I've just been screwing a lot of stuff up lately..."



Jaycee: she titled her head and put her hand on his "it will be okay."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she titled her head and put her hand on his "it will be okay."



Ciel: "I hope so." he smiled slightly.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I hope so." he smiled slightly.



Jaycee: she smiled at him. "do you want to get out of here?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he shrugged "we could wake her up and she could come with. Or maybe it'd be better to just leave a note so she can sleep."



Marcus: "O-Okay." He shakily picked up a piece of paper and scribbled down a note, then drew a heart at the bottom. "D-done."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "O-Okay." He shakily picked up a piece of paper and scribbled down a note, then drew a heart at the bottom. "D-done."



Jordan: he gave a nod. "okay, ready?" he said heading toward the door.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he gave a nod. "okay, ready?" he said heading toward the door.



Marcus: he looked back at the door that blocked Lynn from him. "I-I-"

Marina: she gently put an arm around him, "It'll be alright, Marcus."

Marcus: "Okay." He said quietly and followed Jordan.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he looked back at the door that blocked Lynn from him. "I-I-"
> 
> Marina: she gently put an arm around him, "It'll be alright, Marcus."
> 
> Marcus: "Okay." He said quietly and followed Jordan.



Jordan: he unlocked his car and got in. He was glad to have Marcus with him. He felt Marcus was safer that way. He drove to David's. His house was pretty nice. Not huge, but not small either. He got out.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he unlocked his car and got in. He was glad to have Marcus with him. He felt Marcus was safer that way. He drove to David's. His house was pretty nice. Not huge, but not small either. He got out.



Marina: they had picked up Alex on the way. She held his hand tight.

Marcus: "T-this is his house? Like-not an apartment? It's huge."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: they had picked up Alex on the way. She held his hand tight.
> 
> Marcus: "T-this is his house? Like-not an apartment? It's huge."



Jordan: he nodded "yeah, this is where he lives." 

OOC: sorry. Forgot Alex.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "yeah, this is where he lives."  OOC: sorry. Forgot Alex.



Marcus: "W-why did he want to meet me? No one wants to meet me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "W-why did he want to meet me? No one wants to meet me."



Jordan: "because you're my friend and he's my friend, and he can't do much right now because of his leg. Meeting people is something he can do."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "because you're my friend and he's my friend, and he can't do much right now because of his leg. Meeting people is something he can do."



Marcus: "Okay."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she smiled at him. "do you want to get out of here?"



Ciel: He smiled. "Yeah...a LOT." He chuckled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Okay."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He smiled. "Yeah...a LOT." He chuckled.



Jordan: he walked up to the door and opened it without even worrying about knocking "hey Mrs. Evans, this is Marcus. He came by to meet David."

Mary: she stood greeting them. It didn't bother her for Jordan to just walk in.

Jaycee: she smiled "okay" she said standing.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he walked up to the door and opened it without even worrying about knocking "hey Mrs. Evans, this is Marcus. He came by to meet David."  Mary: she stood greeting them. It didn't bother her for Jordan to just walk in.  Jaycee: she smiled "okay" she said standing.



Marcus: "H-hello, ma'am."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "H-hello, ma'am."



Mary: "hello. It's nice to meet you." She ignored the circles under his eyes and his hair. Jordan had been coming over for far too long for her to not trust him and who he brought into their house. "Jordan, I need to pick some stuff up from the store for David. Will you stay here until I get back? Make sure he makes good decisions?" 

Jordan: he smiled "yeah, of course."

Mary: "thank you. I won't take too long." She grabbed her purse and walked into David room "I'll be right back I'm going to go get some stuff from the store. Jordan's here, please don't try anything." She left driving away.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Mary: "hello. It's nice to meet you." She ignored the circles under his eyes and his hair. Jordan had been coming over for far too long for her to not trust him and who he brought into their house. "Jordan, I need to pick some stuff up from the store for David. Will you stay here until I get back? Make sure he makes good decisions?"  Jordan: he smiled "yeah, of course."  Mary: "thank you. I won't take too long." She grabbed her purse and walked into David room "I'll be right back I'm going to go get some stuff from the store. Jordan's here, please don't try anything." She left driving away.



Marcus: he slowly sat in a chair. Moving wasn't very good for his chest.

Marina: "This is David, Marcus."

Marcus: "H-Hi."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he slowly sat in a chair. Moving wasn't very good for his chest.
> 
> Marina: "This is David, Marcus."
> 
> Marcus: "H-Hi."



David: he gave a small smile and wave. He was a little worried about the whole being suicidal thing. "nice to meet you."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: he walked up to the door and opened it without even worrying about knocking "hey Mrs. Evans, this is Marcus. He came by to meet David."
> 
> Mary: she stood greeting them. It didn't bother her for Jordan to just walk in.
> 
> Jaycee: she smiled "okay" she said standing.



Ciel: He stood and followed her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he gave a small smile and wave. He was a little worried about the whole being suicidal thing. "nice to meet you."



Marcus: "Why?"


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He stood and followed her.





Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Why?"



Jaycee: she looked at him again "this will be the last time I ask. You're sure you're okay."

David: "huh? I was just..."

Jordan: "Marcus, he was only being friendly."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she looked at him again "this will be the last time I ask. You're sure you're okay."  David: "huh? I was just..."  Jordan: "Marcus, he was only being friendly."



Marcus: "Oh. Okay. I-it's nice to meet you too. S-sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Oh. Okay. I-it's nice to meet you too. S-sorry."



David: "it's okay. So Jordan, my mom's got you on babysitting duty."

Jordan: he laughed slightly "she's just worried about you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "it's okay. So Jordan, my mom's got you on babysitting duty."
> 
> Jordan: he laughed slightly "she's just worried about you."



Marcus: "A-are you in pain? I recently got stitches and they still hurt, and that was y-yesterday, I think?"

Marina: "Yes, that was yesterday."

Marcus: "Okay, yesterday then."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she looked at him again "this will be the last time I ask. You're sure you're okay."
> 
> David: "huh? I was just..."
> 
> Jordan: "Marcus, he was only being friendly."



Ciel: "Trust me." he said.


----------



## Doodle98

Marina: she sat next to Alex, leaning against him. She held his hand and kissed his cheek. "do you have any suggestions on what to do with Marcus?" She whispered.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "A-are you in pain? I recently got stitches and they still hurt, and that was y-yesterday, I think?"
> 
> Marina: "Yes, that was yesterday."
> 
> Marcus: "Okay, yesterday then."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Trust me." he said.



David: he nodded "yeah. A whole lot, and that's with all of these medications they have me on."

Jaycee: she bit her lip "okay, sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he nodded "yeah. A whole lot, and that's with all of these medications they have me on."  Jaycee: she bit her lip "okay, sorry."



Marcus: "I refuse the medications. They make me more depressed."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I refuse the medications. They make me more depressed."



David: "oh, I'm sorry. I usually don't take pain killers. But for this it's different."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "oh, I'm sorry. I usually don't take pain killers. But for this it's different."



Marcus: "Oh."

Dawn: she clutched Jordan's hand. Marcus still slightly scared her.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Oh."
> 
> Dawn: she clutched Jordan's hand. Marcus still slightly scared her.



Jordan: he held her hand and leaned his head against hers.

David: he leaned back and closed his eyes for a second before opening them.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he held her hand and leaned his head against hers.  David: he leaned back and closed his eyes for a second before opening them.



Marcus: he realized he was probably making this awkward, but he couldn't help it. "I'm sorry."

Marina: "For what, Marcus?"

Marcus: he looked down. "I'm making this awkward. You're all friends. You were probably fine and smiling and laughing before but now I'm making everyone depressed like I always do."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he realized he was probably making this awkward, but he couldn't help it. "I'm sorry."
> 
> Marina: "For what, Marcus?"
> 
> Marcus: he looked down. "I'm making this awkward. You're all friends. You were probably fine and smiling and laughing before but now I'm making everyone depressed like I always do."



David: "oh no, it's not you. I'm just tired and in pain and not myself right now. You're really okay."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "oh no, it's not you. I'm just tired and in pain and not myself right now. You're really okay."



Marcus: he shook his head slightly. "I always do this. E-even my fiancé hates me sometimes." He mumbled.

Marina: she sighed. "Marcus."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he shook his head slightly. "I always do this. E-even my fiancé hates me sometimes." He mumbled.
> 
> Marina: she sighed. "Marcus."



Jordan: "Marcus, it's okay."

David: "you're engaged? That's pretty cool."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "Marcus, it's okay."  David: "you're engaged? That's pretty cool."



Marcus: he sighed. "Yeah, I'm engaged. B-but I'm not sure if she actually loves me all the time. She gets really mad at me..."

Dawn: "Lynn loves you."

Marina: "She does."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he sighed. "Yeah, I'm engaged. B-but I'm not sure if she actually loves me all the time. She gets really mad at me..."
> 
> Dawn: "Lynn loves you."
> 
> Marina: "She does."



Jordan: "Lynn loves you Marcus. Everyone fights." He wrapped his arm around Dawn.

David: "oh, I'm sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "Lynn loves you Marcus. Everyone fights." He wrapped his arm around Dawn.
> 
> David: "oh, I'm sorry."



Dawn: she looked up at Jordan and frowned slightly. She knew what he was thinking.

Marcus: he looked down. "See? I'm depressing all of you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she looked up at Jordan and frowned slightly. She knew what he was thinking.
> 
> Marcus: he looked down. "See? I'm depressing all of you."



Jordan: he kissed Dawn's forehead. "Marcus, you aren't." 

David: he didn't know what to say.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed Dawn's forehead. "Marcus, you aren't."
> 
> David: he didn't know what to say.



Marcus: he frowned and fell silent. He shouldn't have come.

Marina: she looked at the television and smiled. "I love this show! turn up the volume!"

Dawn: she smiled slightly and rested her head on his shoulder.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he frowned and fell silent. He shouldn't have come.
> 
> Marina: she looked at the television and smiled. "I love this show! turn up the volume!"
> 
> Dawn: she smiled slightly and rested her head on his shoulder.



David: he picked up the remote from the arm of the chair and turned it up. He smiled.

Jordan: he smiled and held Dawn close to him.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he picked up the remote from the arm of the chair and turned it up. He smiled.
> 
> Jordan: he smiled and held Dawn close to him.



Dawn: "Is it sad that the TV scares me sometimes?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Is it sad that the TV scares me sometimes?"



David: he ran his fingers through his hair "nah, I think we're just so used to it. But it is weird when you really think about it" he spotted his crutches against a wall. He could reach them. He put his arm out.

Jordan: "don't even think about it. You aren't going anywhere."

David: he sighed and pulled his arm back in. "fine. Will you get me a drink out of the fridge?"

Jordan: he nodded and stood up. He got David a Gatorade from the fridge and walked back in handing it to him.

David: "thanks."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he ran his fingers through his hair "nah, I think we're just so used to it. But it is weird when you really think about it" he spotted his crutches against a wall. He could reach them. He put his arm out.
> 
> Jordan: "don't even think about it. You aren't going anywhere."
> 
> David: he sighed and pulled his arm back in. "fine. Will you get me a drink out of the fridge?"
> 
> Jordan: he nodded and stood up. He got David a Gatorade from the fridge and walked back in handing it to him.
> 
> David: "thanks."



Dawn: "That drink has a very peculiar color."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "That drink has a very peculiar color."



David: he smiled and looked at it "yeah, I guess it does."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he smiled and looked at it "yeah, I guess it does."



Dawn: "Why is it like that. I don't think that's natural."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Why is it like that. I don't think that's natural."



David: "it's not" he said smiling "but it tastes good."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "it's not" he said smiling "but it tastes good."



Dawn: "Oh. Okay." she smiled.

Marcus: he watched quietly.

Marina: she grinned.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Oh. Okay." she smiled.
> 
> Marcus: he watched quietly.
> 
> Marina: she grinned.



Karen: she watched the tv. It didn't scare her. She found it so interesting.

David: He looked around. He wished he could get around. He hated feeling stuck. 

Jordan: he sat back down next to Dawn wrapping his arms around her shoulders.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: she watched the tv. It didn't scare her. She found it so interesting.
> 
> David: He looked around. He wished he could get around. He hated feeling stuck.
> 
> Jordan: he sat back down next to Dawn wrapping his arms around her shoulders.



Dawn: she grinned.

Marina: she smiled and watched the TV.

Marcus: "A-are you okay?" he asked David quietly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she grinned.
> 
> Marina: she smiled and watched the TV.
> 
> Marcus: "A-are you okay?" he asked David quietly.



David: he shrugged "I guess so."


----------



## Fairywings

Erica: She just sat near David, not saying much but just being there for everyone.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he shrugged "I guess so."



Marcus: "You feel helpless. Like you can't do anything. I understand. Jordan is making me stay with him so I won't kill myself. He doesn't trust me enough not to. He thinks I don't understand, but I do."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "You feel helpless. Like you can't do anything. I understand. Jordan is making me stay with him so I won't kill myself. He doesn't trust me enough not to. He thinks I don't understand, but I do."



Jordan: he looked at him. He was talking about him like he wasn't in the room. "I'm trying to help you Marcus."

David: he nodded and then watched.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked at him. He was talking about him like he wasn't in the room. "I'm trying to help you Marcus."
> 
> David: he nodded and then watched.



Marcus: he jumped and snapped back into reality. "H-huh?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he jumped and snapped back into reality. "H-huh?"



Jordan: "I'm not all that surprised that you know what I'm doing. But don't act like I'm not here as you complain about me."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I'm not all that surprised that you know what I'm doing. But don't act like I'm not here as you complain about me."



Marcus: he blinked a few times, confused. "W-why would I complain about you? You're my best friend. My only friend." he rubbed his eyes.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he blinked a few times, confused. "W-why would I complain about you? You're my best friend. My only friend." he rubbed his eyes.



David: he looked at him confused. Did he not remember what he had said?

Jordan: "Nevermind" he said dropping it.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he looked at him confused. Did he not remember what he had said?
> 
> Jordan: "Nevermind" he said dropping it.



Marcus: he looked around, confused. "D-did I say something bad or something?I need some sleep." he put his face in his hands. "I didn't sleep last night at all, I-I just sorta watched over Lynn."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he looked around, confused. "D-did I say something bad or something?I need some sleep." he put his face in his hands. "I didn't sleep last night at all, I-I just sorta watched over Lynn."



Jordan: "only that I'm making you feel helpless and like you can't do anything, because I don't trust you enough" he said answering his question.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "only that I'm making you feel helpless and like you can't do anything, because I don't trust you enough" he said answering his question.



Marcus: his eyes widened and then he furrowed his brow, trying to recall saying that. "I-I don't think I said that, and I-I don't think I feel that way either."

Dawn: she clutched Jordan's hand, Marcus was scaring her again.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: his eyes widened and then he furrowed his brow, trying to recall saying that. "I-I don't think I said that, and I-I don't think I feel that way either."
> 
> Dawn: she clutched Jordan's hand, Marcus was scaring her again.



Jordan: "you did. But it's okay. I just hope you don't really think that about me."

David: he watched unsure of what to think.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "you did. But it's okay. I just hope you don't really think that about me."
> 
> David: he watched unsure of what to think.



Marcus: "What's wrong with me?" he asked. "I-I do understand you wanting to keep me near you, if it were you I'd want it the same way. B-but the thing is, I don't trust myself enough to not do it." he looked around and groaned. "There I go again, whenever I open my mouth I start depressing people."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "What's wrong with me?" he asked. "I-I do understand you wanting to keep me near you, if it were you I'd want it the same way. B-but the thing is, I don't trust myself enough to not do it." he looked around and groaned. "There I go again, whenever I open my mouth I start depressing people."



Jordan: "you're going to be okay. You will be." He heard the door open. David's mom was home.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "you're going to be okay. You will be." He heard the door open. David's mom was home.



Marcus: he jumped hearing the door.

Dawn: "David, your mom is home."

Marina: she had zoned out to everything that was going on as she watched the television.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he jumped hearing the door.
> 
> Dawn: "David, your mom is home."
> 
> Marina: she had zoned out to everything that was going on as she watched the television.



David: he bit his lip letting out a breath. 

Mary: she walked in and smiled at the group. She carefully put her hand on one of the ice packs around David's knee. "David, these aren't even cold anymore. Why wouldn't you have someone get you new ones from the freezer?"

David: "because changing them would require moving my leg and that's just a really bad idea."

Mary: she sighed "David, we have to keep ice on it to keep the sweelling down." She went and grabbed new ice packs. She was as gently as she could be as she lifted his leg slightly and changed out the ice. 

David: he grabbed the back of the chair and tensed up and wincing in pain. He breathed shorr breathes and then relaxed slightly after she set his leg back down.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he bit his lip letting out a breath.
> 
> Mary: she walked in and smiled at the group. She carefully put her hand on one of the ice packs around David's knee. "David, these aren't even cold anymore. Why wouldn't you have someone get you new ones from the freezer?"
> 
> David: "because changing them would require moving my leg and that's just a really bad idea."
> 
> Mary: she sighed "David, we have to keep ice on it to keep the sweelling down." She went and grabbed new ice packs. She was as gently as she could be as she lifted his leg slightly and changed out the ice.
> 
> David: he grabbed the back of the chair and tensed up and wincing in pain. He breathed shorr breathes and then relaxed slightly after she set his leg back down.



Marcus: he winced seeing David in pain. That must hurt.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he winced seeing David in pain. That must hurt.



Mary: "okay" she said when she had finished "are you good?"

David: "oh yes, fantastic" he said sarcastically.

Mary: "do not take any of this out on me. I didn't do this to you" she said. There was a sternness in her voice.

David: he looked down "I know. I'm sorry."

Mary: she gave a nod before standing up and leaving.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Mary: "okay" she said when she had finished "are you good?"  David: "oh yes, fantastic" he said sarcastically.  Mary: "do not take any of this out on me. I didn't do this to you" she said. There was a sternness in her voice.  David: he looked down "I know. I'm sorry."  Mary: she gave a nod before standing up and leaving.



Marcus: "Y-your mom loves you. A lot. I can tell." He said quietly. "S-she only wishes the best for you and wants nothing but for you to get better."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He smiled. "Let's get going then."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Y-your mom loves you. A lot. I can tell." He said quietly. "S-she only wishes the best for you and wants nothing but for you to get better."



David: "yeah. They aren't punishing me or anything because of this" he pointed at his leg. "But I know they still aren't happy with me for lying to them."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He smiled. "Let's get going then."



Jaycee: she walked out to her car and climbed in.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "yeah. They aren't punishing me or anything because of this" he pointed at his leg. "But I know they still aren't happy with me for lying to them."



Marcus: "At least they didn't disown you." He mumbled quietly.

Marina: "Well, of corse, you lied to them. B-but they didn't want you to stop soccer to torture you, they didn't want this to happen."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "At least they didn't disown you." He mumbled quietly.
> 
> Marina: "Well, of corse, you lied to them. B-but they didn't want you to stop soccer to torture you, they didn't want this to happen."



David: "what was that?" he asked Marcus. To Marina he said "I know. I'm an idiot."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: "what was that?" he asked Marcus. To Marina he said "I know. I'm an idiot."



Marcus: "Nothing."

Marina: she laughed.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Nothing."
> 
> Marina: she laughed.



David: he nodded and smiled slightly before it faded "I only wish I would have realized how stupid I was being before this happened."

Jordan: "you wanted to play. I get it."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he nodded and smiled slightly before it faded "I only wish I would have realized how stupid I was being before this happened."  Jordan: "you wanted to play. I get it."



Marina: "Hey, you had no idea that this wouldn't happen to you." She gestured to her missing leg. "If I'd have known that I'd be in a car wreck, I'd have played 24/7 until that moment."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Hey, you had no idea that this wouldn't happen to you." She gestured to her missing leg. "If I'd have known that I'd be in a car wreck, I'd have played 24/7 until that moment."



David: he felt like such a jerk complaining about this around Marina and Erica. He was surprised they hadn't left. He nodded "yeah, I'm sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he felt like such a jerk complaining about this around Marina and Erica. He was surprised they hadn't left. He nodded "yeah, I'm sorry."



Marina: "There is absolutely no reason that you should be sorry. So don't be."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "There is absolutely no reason that you should be sorry. So don't be."



David: he looked at her and nodded "okay" he said.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he looked at her and nodded "okay" he said.



Marina: she smiled. "After this you'll be better at soccer because you're not in pain and you're not worrying about your knee all the time."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she smiled. "After this you'll be better at soccer because you're not in pain and you're not worrying about your knee all the time."



David: he smiled "that's true. I just wish it wasn't going to be such a long before that happens. I was hoping to get a recruited for a college team but I don't know how that will happen when I'm not playing" he shrugged.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he smiled "that's true. I just wish it wasn't going to be such a long before that happens. I was hoping to get a recruited for a college team but I don't know how that will happen when I'm not playing" he shrugged.



Marina: "Well, you're a senior, right? Like Jordan? So they can judge you for how you played before."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Well, you're a senior, right? Like Jordan? So they can judge you for how you played before."



David: he nodded "yeah, I'm a senior too. Hopefully that's what they'll do. But I don't want to think about college. That whole thing scares me."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he nodded "yeah, I'm a senior too. Hopefully that's what they'll do. But I don't want to think about college. That whole thing scares me."



Marina: she nodded. "I've got a year before worrying about that."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she nodded. "I've got a year before worrying about that."



David: he smiled slightly "I wish I had a year." he was really afraid that he wouldn't make it through college classes.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he smiled slightly "I wish I had a year." he was really afraid that he wouldn't make it through college classes.



Dawn: "If I wanted to go to college I'd have to start back at kindergarten. I don't want to do that."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "If I wanted to go to college I'd have to start back at kindergarten. I don't want to do that."



David: he smiled "that's okay." he felt a pain through his knee and winced.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he smiled "that's okay." he felt a pain through his knee and winced.



Dawn: "You need a splint or something to prevent it from moving, it'll help with the pain."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You need a splint or something to prevent it from moving, it'll help with the pain."



David: he nodded "yeah, I have to go back pretty regularly to get it checked. They had to put this on instead of a straight spilt right now for some reason. I think it had to do with it swelling and the stitches." He shrugged. He looked at his bed "I wonder if lying down would help."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he nodded "yeah, I have to go back pretty regularly to get it checked. They had to put this on instead of a straight spilt right now for some reason. I think it had to do with it swelling and the stitches." He shrugged. He looked at his bed "I wonder if lying down would help."



Dawn: "it probably would."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "it probably would."



David: he bit his lip thinking. "hey mom?" 

Mary: "yeah she said coming to the doorway."

David: "I want to get my bed. If Jordan and some  of them help me can I do that?"

Mary: she nodded "just be really careful."

David: he nodded and sat up straighter pushing himself forward carefully and putting his good leg on the ground. 

Jordan: he came behind him and wrapped and arm around him so he could put his weight on him. 

David: he leaned against Jordan and tried to stand.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he bit his lip thinking. "hey mom?"  Mary: "yeah she said coming to the doorway."  David: "I want to get my bed. If Jordan and some  of them help me can I do that?"  Mary: she nodded "just be really careful."  David: he nodded and sat up straighter pushing himself forward carefully and putting his good leg on the ground.  Jordan: he came behind him and wrapped and arm around him so he could put his weight on him.  David: he leaned against Jordan and tried to stand.



Marina: she picked up his crutches and slid them under his armpits carefully.

Dawn: she watched.

Marcus: he walked over, unsure of how to help.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she picked up his crutches and slid them under his armpits carefully.
> 
> Dawn: she watched.
> 
> Marcus: he walked over, unsure of how to help.



David: he got himself standing on his right leg, he supported himself on the crutches. The brace on his knee was keeping it straight. He carefully moved over to his bed turning around and sitting down. It hurt. A lot. He knew it would be a while before he could actually use the crutches.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he got himself standing on his right leg, he supported himself on the crutches. The brace on his knee was keeping it straight. He carefully moved over to his bed turning around and sitting down. It hurt. A lot. He knew it would be a while before he could actually use the crutches.



Marina: she winced and felt a phantom pain in her nonexistent left knee.

Marcus: he frowned. David was in more pain than him. He wanted to take his pain away, he felt horrible.

Dawn: "ouch." She whispered.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she winced and felt a phantom pain in her nonexistent left knee.
> 
> Marcus: he frowned. David was in more pain than him. He wanted to take his pain away, he felt horrible.
> 
> Dawn: "ouch." She whispered.



David: he didn't notice them. He took a deep breath and handed his crutches to Karen who set them against the wall. He put his right leg on the bed and then looked to Jordan "I can't lift it."

Jordan: he nodded and as carefully as he could without touching his actual knee he lifted his left leg onto the bed.

David: he winced again fighting back screaming. "thanks." 

Jordan: he felt so bad for him. David had a really high pain tolerance so he knew this was really hurting him.


----------



## disneygirl520

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he didn't notice them. He took a deep breath and handed his crutches to Karen who set them against the wall. He put his right leg on the bed and then looked to Jordan "I can't lift it."
> 
> Jordan: he nodded and as carefully as he could without touching his actual knee he lifted his left leg onto the bed.
> 
> David: he winced again fighting back screaming. "thanks."
> 
> Jordan: he felt so bad for him. David had a really high pain tolerance so he knew this was really hurting him.



David: he pulled himself up the bed with his arms and lay his head down of the pillow letting out a breath. 

Jordan: he leaned against a wall. He hated all of the pain David was in.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> David: he pulled himself up the bed with his arms and lay his head down of the pillow letting out a breath.  Jordan: he leaned against a wall. He hated all of the pain David was in.



Dawn: she walked up behind Jordan and placed her hands on his shoulders. She wanted to make him feel better, but didn't know how.

Marina: she sat back down.

Marcus: he sat down and watched.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she walked up behind Jordan and placed her hands on his shoulders. She wanted to make him feel better, but didn't know how.
> 
> Marina: she sat back down.
> 
> Marcus: he sat down and watched.



Jordan: he looked back at her and gave her a small smile.

David: he put his head to the side and closed his eyes for a long moment before opening them again. "I'm okay" he whispered.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He followed her. He looked to the side and saw his car. The windshield was broken, a large dent in the side. Ciel felt a pain in his heart and gasped.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He followed her. He looked to the side and saw his car. The windshield was broken, a large dent in the side. Ciel felt a pain in his heart and gasped.



Jaycee: she jumped up and stood facing him. "it's okay, that's just a car."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked back at her and gave her a small smile.  David: he put his head to the side and closed his eyes for a long moment before opening them again. "I'm okay" he whispered.



Dawn: she slid her arms around his shoulders and hugged him tight.


----------



## Fairywings

Erica: She felt a bit useless, she hadn't been able to help David at all.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she slid her arms around his shoulders and hugged him tight.





Fairywings said:


> Erica: She felt a bit useless, she hadn't been able to help David at all.



Jordan: he wrapped his arms around her and hugged her back.

David: he smiled slightly at Erica and then yawned.

Jordan: "I think you need to get some rest David. We'll visit again. Soon."

David: he nodded. He didn't want them to leave but he was also really tired and knew he should sleep. "okay. thanks for coming."


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he wrapped his arms around her and hugged her back.
> 
> David: he smiled slightly at Erica and then yawned.
> 
> Jordan: "I think you need to get some rest David. We'll visit again. Soon."
> 
> David: he nodded. He didn't want them to leave but he was also really tired and knew he should sleep. "okay. thanks for coming."



Erica: She smiled back. "I probably should get next door. I'm a window away if you need me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: She smiled back. "I probably should get next door. I'm a window away if you need me."



David: he nodded and smiled "okay, thank you."


----------



## Doodle98

Dawn: she smiled slightly. "See you soon, David."

Marina: "I'll visit as often as I can."

Marcus: "B-bye. I-it was nice meeting you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled slightly. "See you soon, David."
> 
> Marina: "I'll visit as often as I can."
> 
> Marcus: "B-bye. I-it was nice meeting you."



David: "okay. Nice to meet you too. Thank you guys so much."

Jordan: he smiled "bye."


----------



## Fairywings

Erica: "See you soon David." She wheeled out and went into her house.


----------



## Doodle98

Marina: she walked out the door.

Dawn: she helped Marcus leave.

Marcus: it was still very painful for him to move.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> Erica: "See you soon David." She wheeled out and went into her house.





Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she walked out the door.
> 
> Dawn: she helped Marcus leave.
> 
> Marcus: it was still very painful for him to move.



Karen: she followed them.

David: "Jordan, will you close the door?"

Jordan: he nodded, "keep me updated. Let me know if you need anything" he said. he was the last to leave and closed David's door behind him. He thanked David's mom for letting them visit and then left. 

David: he closed his eyes and fell asleep quickly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: she followed them.
> 
> David: "Jordan, will you close the door?"
> 
> Jordan: he nodded, "keep me updated. Let me know if you need anything" he said. he was the last to leave and closed David's door behind him. He thanked David's mom for letting them visit and then left.
> 
> David: he closed his eyes and fell asleep quickly.



Marina: "Can you drop me and Alex off at home? I have homework."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Can you drop me and Alex off at home? I have homework."



Jordan: "yes, of course" he got in.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Just a car..." he nodded and got back into Jaycee's car. "My parent's are gonna kill me once they get back from wherever they are..."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Just a car..." he nodded and got back into Jaycee's car. "My parent's are gonna kill me once they get back from wherever they are..."



Jaycee: "Ciel, you were lucky. They'll be glad you survived."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "Ciel, you were lucky. They'll be glad you survived."



Ciel: He nodded and looked down. 'And all I can think about is running. That's what I do when I panic: run...' he thought.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He nodded and looked down. 'And all I can think about is running. That's what I do when I panic: run...' he thought.



Jaycee: "what's wrong?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yes, of course" he got in.



Marina: "Thanks." She took Alex's hand and sat in the back seat.

Dawn: she sat next to Jordan in the front.

Marcus: he sat down quietly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Thanks." She took Alex's hand and sat in the back seat.
> 
> Dawn: she sat next to Jordan in the front.
> 
> Marcus: he sat down quietly.



Jordan: he drove to Marina's house. He couldn't get his mind off of David. He knew it wasn't his fault, but he had gone along with the lies. He could have said something and this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he drove to Marina's house. He couldn't get his mind off of David. He knew it wasn't his fault, but he had gone along with the lies. He could have said something and this wouldn't have happened.



Marina: "You okay, Jordan?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "You okay, Jordan?"



Jordan: he blinked stopping the thoughts, he hadn't really realized others would notice. He shrugged and nodded "yeah. Fine."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he blinked stopping the thoughts, he hadn't really realized others would notice. He shrugged and nodded "yeah. Fine."



Marina: "You sure?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "You sure?"



Jordan: "yeah, I just feel bad about David. That's all."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yeah, I just feel bad about David. That's all."



Dawn: "I'm sure he'll be okay, Jordan."

Marina: "He's able to keep playing, he should be thankful that it was only a minor surgery."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm sure he'll be okay, Jordan."
> 
> Marina: "He's able to keep playing, he should be thankful that it was only a minor surgery."



Jordan: he nodded still feeling bad "yeah, you're right."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Don't worry 'bout it..."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Don't worry 'bout it..."



Jaycee: "but I care about you. What's wrong?"


----------



## disneygirl520

David: he slept for a while but woke up ever time he moved slightly because of the pain in his knee. He sat up slightly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded still feeling bad "yeah, you're right."



Marina: "Bye, Jordan, I'll see you tomorrow. You'll be fine." She took Alex's hand and left.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Bye, Jordan, I'll see you tomorrow. You'll be fine." She took Alex's hand and left.



Jordan: "okay. Goodbye. See you tomorrow" he started his car and drove to his apartment.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "okay. Goodbye. See you tomorrow" he started his car and drove to his apartment.



Marina: she waved goodbye.

Dawn: "Is it dinner time?"

Marcus: "Wait, am I staying over again?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she waved goodbye.
> 
> Dawn: "Is it dinner time?"
> 
> Marcus: "Wait, am I staying over again?"



Jordan: he looked at the clock "yeah, it's about dinner time. Are you hungry? I was thinking you were staying again Marcus. You definitely can."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked at the clock "yeah, it's about dinner time. Are you hungry? I was thinking you were staying again Marcus. You definitely can."



Marcus: "Are you sure? I don't want to be a burden..."

Dawn: "Good. I'm hungry." She didn't eat anything all day.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Are you sure? I don't want to be a burden..."
> 
> Dawn: "Good. I'm hungry." She didn't eat anything all day.



Jordan: "you aren't a burden Marcus. I told you to stay as long as you wanted." He wondered what they should eat. "what do you guys want to eat?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "you aren't a burden Marcus. I told you to stay as long as you wanted." He wondered what they should eat. "what do you guys want to eat?"



Dawn: "Food."

Marcus: "I could make something if you want. My cooking skills are what kept me alive actually. That, and being able to take a lashing from my bosses."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Food."
> 
> Marcus: "I could make something if you want. My cooking skills are what kept me alive actually. That, and being able to take a lashing from my bosses."



Jordan: he hated what Marcus's bosses did to him. It made him sick to think about how evil people could be. "that sounds great. Trust me, if you know how to cook you will not be thought of as a burden to my mom or I." he smiled.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he hated what Marcus's bosses did to him. It made him sick to think about how evil people could be. "that sounds great. Trust me, if you know how to cook you will not be thought of as a burden to my mom or I." he smiled.



Marcus: "O-Okay. I-I can make whatever you want." He frowned thinking about his past life. He felt like he was going to hurl, remembering the torture he had to go through to keep that job.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "O-Okay. I-I can make whatever you want." He frowned thinking about his past life. He felt like he was going to hurl, remembering the torture he had to go through to keep that job.



Jordan: "okay, sounds great. My cooking skills are non-existent." He glanced back at him in the mirror "don't think about it" he said seeing his expression "that's over."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "okay, sounds great. My cooking skills are non-existent." He glanced back at him in the mirror "don't think about it" he said seeing his expression "that's over."



Marcus: he blinked away tears. "I-I suppose I could teach you how to cook." He clenched his fists. How was he not supposed to think about it?


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he blinked away tears. "I-I suppose I could teach you how to cook." He clenched his fists. How was he not supposed to think about it?



Jordan: "okay. Just don't laugh at how ridiculously clueless I am." He parked. With his mom working two jobs and him playing all of his sports they were rarely both home for meals and so usually they just grabbed things or called food in. Actually cooking was extremely rare.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "okay. Just don't laugh at how ridiculously clueless I am." He parked. With his mom working two jobs and him playing all of his sports they were rarely both home for meals and so usually they just grabbed things or called food in. Actually cooking was extremely rare.



Marcus: "D-don't worry about it." He understood that Jordan felt bad for him, but he didn't know the half of his pain. He wanted to show Jordan, so he'd understand, but he couldn't.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "D-don't worry about it." He understood that Jordan felt bad for him, but he didn't know the half of his pain. He wanted to show Jordan, so he'd understand, but he couldn't.



Jordan: "okay. I-I'm really sorry all of that happened to you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "okay. I-I'm really sorry all of that happened to you."



Marcus: he looked up. "Oh? D-don't be. It's okay." He spoke with his usual sad, stuttering voice.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he looked up. "Oh? D-don't be. It's okay." He spoke with his usual sad, stuttering voice.



Jordan: he nodded and got out of his car. He didn't think his mom was home yet, but she would be soon.  He walked up to his apartment and walked in.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded and got out of his car. He didn't think his mom was home yet, but she would be soon.  He walked up to his apartment and walked in.



Dawn: she jumped on Jordan's back and made him carry her in.

Marcus: "S-so what do you want to eat?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she jumped on Jordan's back and made him carry her in.
> 
> Marcus: "S-so what do you want to eat?"



Jordan: he smiled as Dawn jumped on his back. Once inside he playfully 'dropped' her onto the couch. "I don't care. I'm not picky. What do you want to make?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled as Dawn jumped on his back. Once inside he playfully 'dropped' her onto the couch. "I don't care. I'm not picky. What do you want to make?"



Dawn: she grabbed his shoulders and pulled him down on top of her. She laughed quietly.

Marcus: he looked through their cupboards. "Y-You don't have much, looks like I-I could make some lasagna or sloppy joes or something."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she grabbed his shoulders and pulled him down on top of her. She laughed quietly.
> 
> Marcus: he looked through their cupboards. "Y-You don't have much, looks like I-I could make some lasagna or sloppy joes or something."



Jordan: he jerked back as his shoulders were pulled and laughed as he fell back onto Dawn. "I know. Maybe we can go out shopping tomorrow. Lasagna sounds really good though."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he jerked back as his shoulders were pulled and laughed as he fell back onto Dawn. "I know. Maybe we can go out shopping tomorrow. Lasagna sounds really good though."



Marcus: he nodded and started cooking. He quietly hummed a song like he did to try and block out shouting in the diner. It had become a habit.

Dawn: she kissed Jordan's cheek.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he nodded and started cooking. He quietly hummed a song like he did to try and block out shouting in the diner. It had become a habit.
> 
> Dawn: she kissed Jordan's cheek.



Jordan: he smiled at Dawn and slid next to her. He hoped Marcus was really okay with cooking. He didn't want him to feel like they weren't helping.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled at Dawn and slid next to her. He hoped Marcus was really okay with cooking. He didn't want him to feel like they weren't helping.



Marcus: he felt a sharp pain in his back which he ignored. He assumed it was just fussy old Mrs. Smit stabbing him with a fork for not cooking fast enough. He sped up. "Is everything okay, ma'am?" He asked quietly. He assumed she was fighting with her husband again. But he couldn't do anything about it, it was Smitty's Diner and they were the bosses. He needed this job, so he shut up and cooked as fast as he could, expecting to be slapped soon by Mr. Smit for not being as precise as he could be with the food. And there it was. He felt a burning in his cheek. "S-sorry, sir."

OOC: Marcus is having an episode, thinking he was back at the diner.

Dawn: she wrapped her arms around Jordan. "'Who is he talking to?"


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "but I care about you. What's wrong?"



Ciel: "I'm still in shock...I don't want to face the problems I know I'll have to deal with." he mumbled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he felt a sharp pain in his back which he ignored. He assumed it was just fussy old Mrs. Smit stabbing him with a fork for not cooking fast enough. He sped up. "Is everything okay, ma'am?" He asked quietly. He assumed she was fighting with her husband again. But he couldn't do anything about it, it was Smitty's Diner and they were the bosses. He needed this job, so he shut up and cooked as fast as he could, expecting to be slapped soon by Mr. Smit for not being as precise as he could be with the food. And there it was. He felt a burning in his cheek. "S-sorry, sir."
> 
> OOC: Marcus is having an episode, thinking he was back at the diner.
> 
> Dawn: she wrapped her arms around Jordan. "'Who is he talking to?"





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I'm still in shock...I don't want to face the problems I know I'll have to deal with." he mumbled.



Jordan: he unwrapped Dawn's arms from him and walked up behind Marcus. "Marcus?" he asked knowing something was wrong. 

Jaycee: "I'm sorry. It'll be okay. You have to face them at some point" she said quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he unwrapped Dawn's arms from him and walked up behind Marcus. "Marcus?" he asked knowing something was wrong.  Jaycee: "I'm sorry. It'll be okay. You have to face them at some point" she said quietly.



Marcus: he jumped. "I'm sorry, sir! I'm trying! I'm going as fast as I can, please don't take the whip out! It scares me, sir! I'll fix it, I promise!" He was trembling. He started plating the lasagna perfectly, whenever he made a mistake he flinched and fixed it quickly. "I'm sorry, sir! Please don't hurt me!"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he jumped. "I'm sorry, sir! I'm trying! I'm going as fast as I can, please don't take the whip out! It scares me, sir! I'll fix it, I promise!" He was trembling. He started plating the lasagna perfectly, whenever he made a mistake he flinched and fixed it quickly. "I'm sorry, sir! Please don't hurt me!"



Jordan: "Marcus. It's me Jordan, I'm not going to hurt you." It scared him seeing how afraid he was. "you aren't at the diner."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "Marcus. It's me Jordan, I'm not going to hurt you." It scared him seeing how afraid he was. "you aren't at the diner."



Marcus: he blinked a few times and rubbed his eyes. "J-Jordan?" He looked around. "Well this is embarrassing."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he blinked a few times and rubbed his eyes. "J-Jordan?" He looked around. "Well this is embarrassing."



Jordan: "it's okay. They were really terrible to you" he said quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "it's okay. They were really terrible to you" he said quietly.




Marcus: "Y-you have no idea, Jordan." He leaned against a wall.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Y-you have no idea, Jordan." He leaned against a wall.



Jordan: "I know I don't. I'm sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I know I don't. I'm sorry."



Marcus:  "I'm fine. I'm being foolish. D-dinner's ready."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus:  "I'm fine. I'm being foolish. D-dinner's ready."



Jordan: "thank you" he took a plate. "you aren't being foolish at all." He wished he could help.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "thank you" he took a plate. "you aren't being foolish at all." He wished he could help.



Marcus: "I thought I was back there. I was terrified."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I thought I was back there. I was terrified."



Jordan: "I know. I could tell. Don't worry. You won't ever be back there."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I know. I could tell. Don't worry. You won't ever be back there."



Marcus: "How do you know? What if they find me?" He asked, panicked.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "How do you know? What if they find me?" He asked, panicked.



Jordan: "they won't, and even if they do they can't hurt you, you don't work for them anymore."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "they won't, and even if they do they can't hurt you, you don't work for them anymore."



Marcus: "B-but-but-" he put his face in his hands.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "B-but-but-" he put his face in his hands.



Jordan: he put his plate down and put a hand on Marcus's back. "it's okay. They can't hurt you anymore."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he put his plate down and put a hand on Marcus's back. "it's okay. They can't hurt you anymore."



Marcus: he removed his shirt and showed Jordan his back. "See? Pricks from forks, they-they hid a whip, they yelled and-and-my god."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he removed his shirt and showed Jordan his back. "See? Pricks from forks, they-they hid a whip, they yelled and-and-my god."



Jordan: he looked at his back. His stomach twisted. How could people be so terrible. "That's terrible. I-I..."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked at his back. His stomach twisted. How could people be so terrible. "That's terrible. I-I..."



Marcus: "I'm okay. I'll be okay." He pulled his shirt back over his head. "P-please don't worry about me, I'm not worth being worried over." He brought a plate to Dawn. "Dinner."

Dawn: "T-thank you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I'm okay. I'll be okay." He pulled his shirt back over his head. "P-please don't worry about me, I'm not worth being worried over." He brought a plate to Dawn. "Dinner."
> 
> Dawn: "T-thank you."



Jordan: "stop. Don't say that. You are worth worrying over, don't think you're worthless."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "stop. Don't say that. You are worth worrying over, don't think you're worthless."



Marcus: he sighed. "Fine. I still don't want you worrying about me." He opened his old track phone and looked at all the messages from the Smits. Calling him worthless, telling him to come to work early or to stay late, reducing his pay, things like that. He frowned.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he sighed. "Fine. I still don't want you worrying about me." He opened his old track phone and looked at all the messages from the Smits. Calling him worthless, telling him to come to work early or to stay late, reducing his pay, things like that. He frowned.



Jordan: how was he expected not to worry about him. He cared about him. "maybe you should erase those" he said knowing it was upsetting him.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: how was he expected not to worry about him. He cared about him. "maybe you should erase those" he said knowing it was upsetting him.



Marcus: he stared at his phone. "I-I can't do it. I can't."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he stared at his phone. "I-I can't do it. I can't."



Jordan: he held his hand out "than let me."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he held his hand out "than let me."



Marcus: he started to hand him his phone, but pulled his arm back and held it to his chest. "I can't."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he started to hand him his phone, but pulled his arm back and held it to his chest. "I can't."



Jordan: "why? What good is it doing to have those messages in your phone."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "why? What good is it doing to have those messages in your phone."



Marcus: "I-it was my life, Jordan. They saved my life with their ignorance. I should be going back to them and working." He said quietly.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He sat in silence. "I know."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I-it was my life, Jordan. They saved my life with their ignorance. I should be going back to them and working." He said quietly.



Jordan: "what do you mean they saved you?" he paused hearing him "no, no. You are not going back there."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He sat in silence. "I know."



Jaycee: she started her car and began driving.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "what do you mean they saved you?" he paused hearing him "no, no. You are not going back there."



Marcus: "No one else would give me a job because I was homeless. They didn't care, so I got the job. I don't know what to do."

Dawn: "Marcus, don't think like that."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "No one else would give me a job because I was homeless. They didn't care, so I got the job. I don't know what to do."
> 
> Dawn: "Marcus, don't think like that."



Jordan: "we'll find you a job, you're not going back there. Not to those people."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "we'll find you a job, you're not going back there. Not to those people."



Marcus: "Who's gonna hire me?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Who's gonna hire me?"



Jordan: "someone. We'll look around, we'll find someone."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "someone. We'll look around, we'll find someone."



Marcus: "I really need to-" he passed out.

Dawn: "Let him rest, he needs it."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I really need to-" he passed out.
> 
> Dawn: "Let him rest, he needs it."



Jordan: he nodded. He carefully lifted Marcus and lay him on his bed before picking up his plate and sitting next to Dawn.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded. He carefully lifted Marcus and lay him on his bed before picking up his plate and sitting next to Dawn.



Dawn: "I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm sorry."



Jordan: "for what? I'm fine. Just worried about my friends."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "for what? I'm fine. Just worried about my friends."



Dawn: she kissed him. "You're a good friend. Y-you might want to tell your mom about how messed up Marcus is, so she knows."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she kissed him. "You're a good friend. Y-you might want to tell your mom about how messed up Marcus is, so she knows."



Jordan: he nodded "I know. I was trying to keep her out of it. I don't want to bring these problems into her life."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "I know. I was trying to keep her out of it. I don't want to bring these problems into her life."



Dawn: "She should know. You know, just in case he.... Does something."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "She should know. You know, just in case he.... Does something."



Jordan: his stomach dropped "okay. I guess I should." At that moment the door opened. 

Caroline: she walked in. She smiled seeing Jordan, Dawn, and Karen. "hi. I heard about David. Did you visit? Is he okay?" 

Jordan: "yeah, we went and visited him. He's doing okay, but he's in a lot of pain. Marcus made dinner if you want a plate." he wasn't sure how to tell her about Marcus.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: his stomach dropped "okay. I guess I should." At that moment the door opened.  Caroline: she walked in. She smiled seeing Jordan, Dawn, and Karen. "hi. I heard about David. Did you visit? Is he okay?"  Jordan: "yeah, we went and visited him. He's doing okay, but he's in a lot of pain. Marcus made dinner if you want a plate." he wasn't sure how to tell her about Marcus.



Dawn: "He's asleep in bed right now. He's a really good cook. He actually worked at a diner for the majority of his life."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "He's asleep in bed right now. He's a really good cook. He actually worked at a diner for the majority of his life."



Caroline: "oh,okay. That's nice" she took a plate, it was really good. 

Jordan: he bit his lip "not really" he said quietly.

Caroline: "what do you mean Jordan?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "oh,okay. That's nice" she took a plate, it was really good.
> 
> Jordan: he bit his lip "not really" he said quietly.
> 
> Caroline: "what do you mean Jordan?"



Dawn: "Marcus is.... Different. He-uh-his parents disowned him when he was little. He worked at that diner to make money, he was homeless. A-and the people at the diner were abusive a-and-" she clutched Jordan's hand. She couldn't finish.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Marcus is.... Different. He-uh-his parents disowned him when he was little. He worked at that diner to make money, he was homeless. A-and the people at the diner were abusive a-and-" she clutched Jordan's hand. She couldn't finish.



Jordan: he held her hand tight and spoke "they hurt him, stabbed him with forks and whipped him. They were terrible to him."

Caroline: she listened and her jaw dropped open her eyes filled with sadness "oh, that's awful."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he held her hand tight and spoke "they hurt him, stabbed him with forks and whipped him. They were terrible to him."
> 
> Caroline: she listened and her jaw dropped open her eyes filled with sadness "oh, that's awful."



Dawn: "H-he became suicidal. T-that's how he got into Chemical Alley, by trying to kill himself. He stabbed himself repeatedly in the chest. He has attempted to multiple times since he has gotten back too."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "H-he became suicidal. T-that's how he got into Chemical Alley, by trying to kill himself. He stabbed himself repeatedly in the chest. He has attempted to multiple times since he has gotten back too."



Caroline: "oh, wow. You knew about this Jordan?"

Jordan: "yes. That's why I wanted him to stay here, so I could make sure he doesn't try to kill himself" he said looking down.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "oh, wow. You knew about this Jordan?"
> 
> Jordan: "yes. That's why I wanted him to stay here, so I could make sure he doesn't try to kill himself" he said looking down.



Dawn: "Please don't be mad. He's only being a good friend. He won't accept help, this is the closest we could get to helping him."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Please don't be mad. He's only being a good friend. He won't accept help, this is the closest we could get to helping him."



Caroline: "I'm not mad. I'm just worried." she sat down next to Jordan.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "I'm not mad. I'm just worried." she sat down next to Jordan.



Dawn: "We don't know what else to do. He's afraid of doctors because the last time he was there they kept him and put him on enough sedatives to mess him up." She frowned and leaned on Jordan.

Marcus: he slowly woke up and rubbed his head.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "We don't know what else to do. He's afraid of doctors because the last time he was there they kept him and put him on enough sedatives to mess him up." She frowned and leaned on Jordan.
> 
> Marcus: he slowly woke up and rubbed his head.



Caroline: "if it helps I think you're doing the right thing. Maybe he just needs support and you're giving it to him."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "if it helps I think you're doing the right thing. Maybe he just needs support and you're giving it to him."



Dawn: she nodded.

Marcus: he slowly walked back out. "Sorry I passed out. D-does it taste okay? I-I could always make something else if you don't like i-"

Dawn: "It's delicious, Marcus."

Marcus: his eyes widened. He had never gotten real compliments. "R-really?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she nodded.
> 
> Marcus: he slowly walked back out. "Sorry I passed out. D-does it taste okay? I-I could always make something else if you don't like i-"
> 
> Dawn: "It's delicious, Marcus."
> 
> Marcus: his eyes widened. He had never gotten real compliments. "R-really?"



Caroline: "yes, it's really good" she couldn't look at him without thinking about what she had just learned.

Jordan: "it's great. Thanks for making it,"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He looked down at his ring. 'You've brought me no luck. None in my life...worse than the Hope Diamond...'


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "yes, it's really good" she couldn't look at him without thinking about what she had just learned.
> 
> Jordan: "it's great. Thanks for making it,"



Marcus: "O-okay. Thank you. And y-you're welcome." He felt awkward around Jordan's mother. He sat down awkwardly in a chair. He saw their sad faces. "Is everything alright?"


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked down at his ring. 'You've brought me no luck. None in my life...worse than the Hope Diamond...'





Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "O-okay. Thank you. And y-you're welcome." He felt awkward around Jordan's mother. He sat down awkwardly in a chair. He saw their sad faces. "Is everything alright?"



Jaycee: "where are we going?"

Jordan: "yes" he said quickly. He looked to his mom.

Caroline: "yes, everything is fine" she said seeing Jordan look at her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "where are we going?"
> 
> Jordan: "yes" he said quickly. He looked to his mom.
> 
> Caroline: "yes, everything is fine" she said seeing Jordan look at her.



Marcus: "O-okay. T-thank you for letting my fiancé and I stay here, I understand Jordan wants to protect me. I-it means a lot."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "where are we going?"
> 
> Jordan: "yes" he said quickly. He looked to his mom.
> 
> Caroline: "yes, everything is fine" she said seeing Jordan look at her.



Ciel: "I don't know." he said placidly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "O-okay. T-thank you for letting my fiancé and I stay here, I understand Jordan wants to protect me. I-it means a lot."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I don't know." he said placidly.



Caroline: she smiled slightly "you're welcome" she said. She put her hand on Jordan's shoulder "he cares a lot. I'm really proud of him."

Jordan: he smiled and looked down. 

Jaycee: "me neither. I probably need to get home at some point. "


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she smiled slightly "you're welcome" she said. She put her hand on Jordan's shoulder "he cares a lot. I'm really proud of him."
> 
> Jordan: he smiled and looked down.
> 
> Jaycee: "me neither. I probably need to get home at some point. "



Marcus: "Y-you should be proud, ma'am. He's a good friend." He knew by the look on her face that she knew. "T-they told?" He asked himself quietly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Y-you should be proud, ma'am. He's a good friend." He knew by the look on her face that she knew. "T-they told?" He asked himself quietly.



Jordan: he looked up hearing him. 

Caroline: she nodded, "it's okay though. They're only trying to help you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked up hearing him.
> 
> Caroline: she nodded, "it's okay though. They're only trying to help you."



Marcus: he clenched his fist. "B-but-I-I-excuse me for a minute." he walked into the bathroom and locked the door before sliding to the ground and crying silently.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he clenched his fist. "B-but-I-I-excuse me for a minute." he walked into the bathroom and locked the door before sliding to the ground and crying silently.



Caroline: she sighed "Jordan, I'm sorry." she felt really bad.

Jordan: "it's okay. You didn't do anything."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she sighed "Jordan, I'm sorry." she felt really bad.
> 
> Jordan: "it's okay. You didn't do anything."



Dawn: "He'll be fine."

Marcus: he looked for something in the bathroom. Tweezers. Good enough. He dug them into his arm and wrote 'Lynn' into his atm.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "He'll be fine."
> 
> Marcus: he looked for something in the bathroom. Tweezers. Good enough. He dug them into his arm and wrote 'Lynn' into his atm.



Jordan: he stood up and knocked on the door "Marcus?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he stood up and knocked on the door "Marcus?"



Marcus: "Yeah?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Yeah?"



Jordan: "are you okay? Please open this door. Don't do anything."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "are you okay? Please open this door. Don't do anything."



Marcus: he pulled his long sleeves down and opened the door after throwing the tweezers back into the medicine cabinet. "Yes?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he pulled his long sleeves down and opened the door after throwing the tweezers back into the medicine cabinet. "Yes?"



Jordan: he breathed a sigh of relief. "oh good, you didn't do anything" he said quietly. He looked down "I'm sorry we told my mom. It's just-we thought she should know. I'm sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he breathed a sigh of relief. "oh good, you didn't do anything" he said quietly. He looked down "I'm sorry we told my mom. It's just-we thought she should know. I'm sorry."



Marcus: "I-I understand. As long as we're being honest-" he lifted up his shirt sleeve. "I couldn't help it."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I-I understand. As long as we're being honest-" he lifted up his shirt sleeve. "I couldn't help it."



Jordan: he looked at it and tilted his head back "Marcus, you can't do that." He was trying really hard to stay calm.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked at it and tilted his head back "Marcus, you can't do that." He was trying really hard to stay calm.



Marcus: "I can't help it!" He repeated.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I can't help it!" He repeated.



Jordan: he sighed "I don't know what to do Marcus, you can't keep hurting yourself. Maybe- uh, maybe you should talk to someone about this" he whispered. He braced himself for his reaction. 

David: he sat up more and stretched grabbing one of his school books and some of the work Erica had brought him. He looked at it.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he sighed "I don't know what to do Marcus, you can't keep hurting yourself. Maybe- uh, maybe you should talk to someone about this" he whispered. He braced himself for his reaction.  David: he sat up more and stretched grabbing one of his school books and some of the work Erica had brought him. He looked at it.



Marcus: "You mean-you mean a doctor? I-no. Nononono. I can't." He looked at his arm. "You really think it'd help?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "You mean-you mean a doctor? I-no. Nononono. I can't." He looked at his arm. "You really think it'd help?"



Jordan: "what about a counselor? Yes, I really think it might help."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "what about a counselor? Yes, I really think it might help."



Marcus: "I-fine. One appointment."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I-fine. One appointment."



Jordan: he looked at him "okay. One appointment."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked at him "okay. One appointment."


  Marcus: He pressed his first two fingers against the L carved into his skin and looked at his blood. Tears welled up in his eyes. "I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: He pressed his first two fingers against the L carved into his skin and looked at his blood. Tears welled up in his eyes. "I'm sorry."



Jordan: he sighed "do you want to look for an appointment tonight, or wait until tomorrow?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he sighed "do you want to look for an appointment tonight, or wait until tomorrow?"



Marcus: "Whatever you want to do, I don't care."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Whatever you want to do, I don't care."



Jordan: "I just want you to get help. Maybe the sooner the better." he sent a text to Nathan 'can I get your counselor's number?' Nathan had been talking to a counselor ever since his parents were killed. He used to go much more often but he still went every once in a while, though not too many people knew that.

Nathan: he gave him the number. Confused he asked 'are you okay?' 

Jordan: 'it's not for me. Thank you' he sent back.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I just want you to get help. Maybe the sooner the better." he sent a text to Nathan 'can I get your counselor's number?' Nathan had been talking to a counselor ever since his parents were killed. He used to go much more often but he still went every once in a while, though not too many people knew that.  Nathan: he gave him the number. Confused he asked 'are you okay?'  Jordan: 'it's not for me. Thank you' he sent back.



Marcus: "Lynn's going to kill me. She's going to blame herself because I wrote her name. I-it's not her fault."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Lynn's going to kill me. She's going to blame herself because I wrote her name. I-it's not her fault."



Jordan: "we're getting you help. She'll understand you're trying to get better. Do you want to call or do you want me too?" he wanted to make sure he wasn't treating him like a little kid.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "we're getting you help. She'll understand you're trying to get better. Do you want to call or do you want me too?" he wanted to make sure he wasn't treating him like a little kid.



Marcus: "C-can you? Y-you know, Lynn fell in love with the guy in chemical alley. The brave, happy one who didn't have to worry anymore. B-but that isn't me. She doesn't love the real me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "C-can you? Y-you know, Lynn fell in love with the guy in chemical alley. The brave, happy one who didn't have to worry anymore. B-but that isn't me. She doesn't love the real me."



Jordan: he nodded and sighed. "I think you need to talk about that with her. Tell her how you feel." he dialed the number Nathan gave him and held his phone up to his ear.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded and sighed. "I think you need to talk about that with her. Tell her how you feel." he dialed the number Nathan gave him and held his phone up to his ear.



Marcus: "I'm too scared she'll reject me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I'm too scared she'll reject me."



Jordan: "you have to talk to her. You're engaged." He heard someone pick up and explained that they were looking to set up and appointment as soon as they could. She said they did have an opening tonight, but they would have to hurry and bring him by. "thank you" he said hanging up. "are you ready?" he asked Marcus.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "you have to talk to her. You're engaged." He heard someone pick up and explained that they were looking to set up and appointment as soon as they could. She said they did have an opening tonight, but they would have to hurry and bring him by. "thank you" he said hanging up. "are you ready?" he asked Marcus.



Marcus: "Yeah." He said quietly. "I'll talk to her after."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Yeah." He said quietly. "I'll talk to her after."



Jordan: he nodded and pulled a gray sweatshirt on over his head. He looked to Dawn. He didn't want to leave her but he wasn't sure if Marcus wanted anyone else coming with.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded and pulled a gray sweatshirt on over his head. He looked to Dawn. He didn't want to leave her but he wasn't sure if Marcus wanted anyone else coming with.



Marcus: "She can come." He said quietly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "She can come." He said quietly.



Jordan: "we'll be back mom. I love you. Dawn, Karen, do you want to come with?" 

Karen: "is it okay if I stay here? I'm really tired" she said.

Jordan: he nodded and looked to Dawn.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He nodded. "You should probably just drop me off at home."

Lynn: She sat on the hammock, rocking back and forth. She covered up her wrists, cringing from pain. 'Where is he? Ugh...I miss him...'


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He nodded. "You should probably just drop me off at home."
> 
> Lynn: She sat on the hammock, rocking back and forth. She covered up her wrists, cringing from pain. 'Where is he? Ugh...I miss him...'



Jaycee: she nodded and drove to his house.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "we'll be back mom. I love you. Dawn, Karen, do you want to come with?"  Karen: "is it okay if I stay here? I'm really tired" she said.  Jordan: he nodded and looked to Dawn.



Dawn: "I'll go, I guess."

Marcus: he let the blood run down his arm. He didn't care if they saw, Jordan would tell them.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: once at his house, he got out of the car. "Bye."

Lynn: She let the wind blow through her nearly hip-length hair. "Please come home soon." she muttered before falling asleep again.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'll go, I guess."
> 
> Marcus: he let the blood run down his arm. He didn't care if they saw, Jordan would tell them.



Caroline: she saw the blood and sighed. She bit her lip pained for him.  

Jordan: he nodded and grabbed his keys. He walked out with them.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she saw the blood and sighed. She bit her lip pained for him.  Jordan: he nodded and grabbed his keys. He walked out with them.



Marcus: "C-could we maybe stop at my house and pick up Lynn? I do think we need to talk." He said nervously.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "C-could we maybe stop at my house and pick up Lynn? I do think we need to talk." He said nervously.



Jordan: "yes, okay. But we have to hurry." he drove to Lynn's


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yes, okay. But we have to hurry." he drove to Lynn's



Marcus: he slowly walked over to Lynn. "L-Lynn? I-I'm going to counseling, I was hoping you'd come, for m-moral support?"


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She woke up. Blood had soaked through her shirt sleeves from her wrists. "Hmm? Yeah. No problem." she smiled slightly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Jordan:  he waited for them in the car with Dawn.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She woke up. Blood had soaked through her shirt sleeves from her wrists. "Hmm? Yeah. No problem." she smiled slightly.



Marcus: he picked her up. "You're bleeding. D-did you hurt yourself?" He covered up his bleeding arm. He carried her into the car.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he picked her up. "You're bleeding. D-did you hurt yourself?" He covered up his bleeding arm. He carried her into the car.



Lynn: "Old habits are hard to break." was all she said.


----------



## disneygirl520

Jordan: once they were in he drove to the counselors office. He knew where it was. He had taken Nathan a few times.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Old habits are hard to break." was all she said.



Marcus: "I know. Lynn, darling? I-I'm not the same person that I was in chemical alley. I'm not brave, I'm not tough, I was like that because I thought this world was gone. That I was free. A-and that was the me you fell in love with, wasn't it? I just need to know, you still love me how I am, right?"


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "I know. Lynn, darling? I-I'm not the same person that I was in chemical alley. I'm not brave, I'm not tough, I was like that because I thought this world was gone. That I was free. A-and that was the me you fell in love with, wasn't it? I just need to know, you still love me how I am, right?"



Lynn: "You are the same person. I love you through and through. I would never leave you just because you might be 'weak'. I fell in love with you. Not because you were strong...because you were you. And you will always save me. Just as you did when I met you."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "You are the same person. I love you through and through. I would never leave you just because you might be 'weak'. I fell in love with you. Not because you were strong...because you were you. And you will always save me. Just as you did when I met you."



Marcus: he smiled slightly and tears welled up in his eyes. He hugged her tight. "I'm so sorry, Lynn. I love you so much."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he smiled slightly and tears welled up in his eyes. He hugged her tight. "I'm so sorry, Lynn. I love you so much."



Jordan: he reached for Dawn's hand.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he reached for Dawn's hand.



Dawn: she smiled and slid her pale, slender hand into his.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled and slid her pale, slender hand into his.



Jordan: he smiled and held her hand. "I love you" he whispered.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled and held her hand. "I love you" he whispered.



Dawn: "I love you more."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I love you more."



Jordan: he smiled "I just don't know if that's possible."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She hugged him back. "I love you." she buried her face into his chest. Pulling away, she saw her name on his arm. "Wh-what......" she muttered. With her arm, she did nothing more than pull out the razorblade.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: he helped Lynn out of the car and then climbed out. "Coming?"

Dawn: "we'll be right there, Marcus." Once they had gone inside sne took Jordan's face in her hands and kissed him.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She hugged him back. "I love you." she buried her face into his chest. Pulling away, she saw her name on his arm. "Wh-what......" she muttered. With her arm, she did nothing more than pull out the razorblade.



Marcus: "Tweezers. I missed you a-and they were making me get flashbacks and I-I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he helped Lynn out of the car and then climbed out. "Coming?"
> 
> Dawn: "we'll be right there, Marcus." Once they had gone inside sne took Jordan's face in her hands and kissed him.



Jordan: he smiled "thank you. I needed that."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "thank you. I needed that."



Dawn: she smiled back. "Me too." She kissed him again.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled back. "Me too." She kissed him again.



Jordan: he kissed her back. He put an arm around her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her back. He put an arm around her.



Dawn:    She smiled and snuggled into him.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "It's okay, Marcus." She kissed his forehead.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "It's okay, Marcus." She kissed his forehead.



Marcus: he took her hands and sat down with her on the couch in the waiting room. "Jordan thinks this will help me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn:    She smiled and snuggled into him.



Jordan: he held her close to him and smiled kissing her. "we probably need to go in don't we."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he held her close to him and smiled kissing her. "we probably need to go in don't we."



Dawn: "I wish we didn't."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I wish we didn't."



Jordan: "I know. But we said we would be right there."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I know. But we said we would be right there."



Dawn: "Two minutes and then we'll go in."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Two minutes and then we'll go in."



Jordan: "okay. Two minutes" he looked at the time on the clock.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "okay. Two minutes" he looked at the time on the clock.



Dawn: she smiled and slid onto his lap. She kissed his cheek. "You're such a good friend, Jordan."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled and slid onto his lap. She kissed his cheek. "You're such a good friend, Jordan."



Jordan: He wrapped his arms around her "thank you. I'm trying my best."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He wrapped his arms around her "thank you. I'm trying my best."



Dawn: "I'm sure he'll be alright." She kissed him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm sure he'll be alright." She kissed him.



Jordan: he kissed her back "I hope so. I don't know what else I can do."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her back "I hope so. I don't know what else I can do."



Dawn: "You're doing all you can, sweetheart." She looked at the clock. Thirty seconds. She sighed.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You're doing all you can, sweetheart." She looked at the clock. Thirty seconds. She sighed.



Jordan: "I just want everything to be okay" he whispered. He kissed her again.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I just want everything to be okay" he whispered. He kissed her again.



Dawn: she smiled and kissed him back. "It will be." She sighed. "We should go."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled and kissed him back. "It will be." She sighed. "We should go."



Jordan: he looked at the clock and sighed "okay" he said turning the car off.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked at the clock and sighed "okay" he said turning the car off.



Dawn: she kissed him one more time and got out of the car. "I love you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she kissed him one more time and got out of the car. "I love you."



Jordan: "I love you too" he said kissing her back and climbing out. He didn't want to leave.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I love you too" he said kissing her back and climbing out. He didn't want to leave.



Dawn: "Aww, Jordan doesn't want to leave." She smiled and took her hand.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Aww, Jordan doesn't want to leave." She smiled and took her hand.



Jordan: he laughed and took her hand. " I like our time alone together."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he laughed and took her hand. " I like our time alone together."



Dawn: she giggled and blushed slightly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she giggled and blushed slightly.



Jordan: he smiled and walked in making his expression more serious.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled and walked in making his expression more serious.



Dawn: "Do you need to check Marcus in or something?"

OOC: wanna be the counselor?


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Do you need to check Marcus in or something?"
> 
> OOC: wanna be the counselor?



Jordan: he nodded and stepped up to the window. He wrote Marcus's name on the sheet and the time. 

Receptionist: "thank you. He'll be right with you."

Jordan: "okay, thank you."

OOC: I can be. I was going to ask you the same thing lol.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded and stepped up to the window. He wrote Marcus's name on the sheet and the time.  Receptionist: "thank you. He'll be right with you."  Jordan: "okay, thank you."  OOC: I can be. I was going to ask you the same thing lol.



Marcus: he looked up nervously.

Dawn: "You'll be alright."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he looked up nervously.
> 
> Dawn: "You'll be alright."



Evan: he opened the door and leaned against it. He wore a suit and held a clipboard. "Marcus Dynasty?" he read off of it.

Jordan: "go ahead, it's okay" he said quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Evan: he opened the door and leaned against it. He wore a suit and held a clipboard. "Marcus Dynasty?" he read off of it.  Jordan: "go ahead, it's okay" he said quietly.



Marcus: "I-uh-" he stood and shuffled into the room. He looked back at his friends, a plead for help in his eyes.

Dawn: 'it's okay.' She mouthed.

Marcus: he nodded slightly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I-uh-" he stood and shuffled into the room. He looked back at his friends, a plead for help in his eyes.
> 
> Dawn: 'it's okay.' She mouthed.
> 
> Marcus: he nodded slightly.



Jordan: 'you're fine' he had mouthed to him.

Evan: he led Marcus into a room and gestured for him to sit. He pulled a chair up and sat across from him. He held his hand out "hi Marcus, I'm Doctor Evan Cooper."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: 'you're fine' he had mouthed to him.  Evan: he led Marcus into a room and gestured for him to sit. He pulled a chair up and sat across from him. He held his hand out "hi Marcus, I'm Doctor Evan Cooper."



Marcus: "H-hello, sir." He limply shook Dr. Cooper's hand.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "H-hello, sir." He limply shook Dr. Cooper's hand.



Evan: "now, before we get started I want you to know that anything you tell me is strictly confidential. Nothing you say or do will be know to your parents or your friends unless you choose to tell them."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Evan: "now, before we get started I want you to know that anything you tell me is strictly confidential. Nothing you say or do will be know to your parents or your friends unless you choose to tell them."



Marcus: "O-okay. I-I don't have parents though."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "O-okay. I-I don't have parents though."



Evan: he nodded "okay. I didn't know. What brings you here today Marcus? What do you need to talk to me about?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Evan: he nodded "okay. I didn't know. What brings you here today Marcus? What do you need to talk to me about?"



Marcus: "U-um m-my friends think it would be good for me. C-could I get my friend Jordan to tell you please? It's hard to say."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "U-um m-my friends think it would be good for me. C-could I get my friend Jordan to tell you please? It's hard to say."



Evan: "I really want you to tell me. At least try. If absolutely necessary we can talk to your friend, but I'd rather hear it from you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Evan: "I really want you to tell me. At least try. If absolutely necessary we can talk to your friend, but I'd rather hear it from you."



Marcus: he explained his situation with difficulty.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he explained his situation with difficulty.



Evan: he listened and nodded. "you've been through a lot. But, you can't let that stop you from moving on from it and creating the life you want."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Evan: he listened and nodded. "you've been through a lot. But, you can't let that stop you from moving on from it and creating the life you want."



Marcus: "I don't know what I want, sir."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I don't know what I want, sir."



Evan: "close your eyes."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Evan: "close your eyes."



Marcus: "O-okay." He did as told.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "O-okay." He did as told.



Evan: "now, I want you to picture the person you care the most about in this world, and tell me their name and their relation to you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Evan: "now, I want you to picture the person you care the most about in this world, and tell me their name and their relation to you."



Marcus: "Marilyn, my fiancé."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Marilyn, my fiancé."



Evan: "okay, now keep your eyes closed and think about what you want for her, then tell me."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Evan: "okay, now keep your eyes closed and think about what you want for her, then tell me."



Marcus: "I just want her to be happy. To stop hurting herself. T-to feel loved and cared for, even if the one who can protect her isn't me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I just want her to be happy. To stop hurting herself. T-to feel loved and cared for, even if the one who can protect her isn't me."



Evan: "is this what you want for yourself? To be happy, to stop hurting yourself?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Evan: "is this what you want for yourself? To be happy, to stop hurting yourself?"



Marcus: "I-I don't know."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I-I don't know."



Evan: "you can open your eyes. I'm sure this is what your friends want for you. They cared enough to get you help. Let's start at the first thing. Why do you question wanting to be happy? Everyone wants and deserves happiness."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Evan: "you can open your eyes. I'm sure this is what your friends want for you. They cared enough to get you help. Let's start at the first thing. Why do you question wanting to be happy? Everyone wants and deserves happiness."



Marcus: "I don't matter, sir. I only care that my friends are happy."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I don't matter, sir. I only care that my friends are happy."



Evan: "you have been taught incorrectly that you don't matter. By your parents, and your bosses. You cannot let then define you and make what they did change how you see yourself."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Evan: "you have been taught incorrectly that you don't matter. By your parents, and your bosses. You cannot let then define you and make what they did change how you see yourself."



Marcus: "that's what all of my friends have told me. I don't know how, sir. I think of myself how I do, and there isn't much I can do to change it."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "that's what all of my friends have told me. I don't know how, sir. I think of myself how I do, and there isn't much I can do to change it."



Evan: "we're going to change it. It will take work, and time. But slowly maybe we can get you to think differently about yourself. Do you have support in your friends?"


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She sat outside the room nervously.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Evan: "we're going to change it. It will take work, and time. But slowly maybe we can get you to think differently about yourself. Do you have support in your friends?"



Marcus: "I do, sir."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I do, sir."



Evan: "okay, good" he said "now when it comes to hurting yourself just go one day at a time, one hour, one minute. When you want to, tell yourself no that time, tell a friend and talk until that passes. You don't hurt yourself in front of them, so make sure you get by them when you want to hurt yourself."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Evan: "okay, good" he said "now when it comes to hurting yourself just go one day at a time, one hour, one minute. When you want to, tell yourself no that time, tell a friend and talk until that passes. You don't hurt yourself in front of them, so make sure you get by them when you want to hurt yourself."



Marcus: "O-okay, sir."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "O-okay, sir."



Evan: "is there anything else you want to discuss?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Evan: "is there anything else you want to discuss?"



Marcus: "I don't think so-wait-Do you know if there is any way I can get a job? If I don't go to school or anything? I-I'd like to help provide for things."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I don't think so-wait-Do you know if there is any way I can get a job? If I don't go to school or anything? I-I'd like to help provide for things."



Evan: "I know of some places that might hire you. Let me look into it. When do you want our next session to be?" 

OOC: where should he work?


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Evan: "I know of some places that might hire you. Let me look into it. When do you want our next session to be?"  OOC: where should he work?



Marcus: "I don't know. Jordan would probably tell me to make it soon. So soon, I guess. And t-thank you, sir."

OOC: I'll figure it out.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I don't know. Jordan would probably tell me to make it soon. So soon, I guess. And t-thank you, sir."
> 
> OOC: I'll figure it out.



Evan: he opened a small book "you're welcome. I have an opening  tomorrow evening if you want to come to that. If not we can wait a couple of days." he handed him one of his cards "call me if you need anything."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Evan: he opened a small book "you're welcome. I have an opening  tomorrow evening if you want to come to that. If not we can wait a couple of days." he handed him one of his cards "call me if you need anything."



Marcus: "Y-yes sir, thank you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Y-yes sir, thank you."



Evan: he nodded and stood up pushing his chair around and back under his desk.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Evan: he nodded and stood up pushing his chair around and back under his desk.



Marcus: "T-thank you." He started walking off.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "T-thank you." He started walking off.



Evan: "you're welcome" he said walking with him until they got to the waiting room door "goodbye Marcus, come see me again soon."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She looked down, waiting for him.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Evan: "you're welcome" he said walking with him until they got to the waiting room door "goodbye Marcus, come see me again soon."



Marcus: "Y-yes sir. Goodbye, sir." He walked out to his friends and Lynn. "I'm done."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Y-yes sir. Goodbye, sir." He walked out to his friends and Lynn. "I'm done."



Evan: he turned and walked back to his office. 

Jordan: he looked up at him and smiled slightly, he nodded and stood up.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Evan: he turned and walked back to his office.  Jordan: he looked up at him and smiled slightly, he nodded and stood up.



Marcus: he swallowed hard. "Apparently I have another appointment tomorrow." He said quietly. He was breathing slightly heavily as he was very nervous.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he swallowed hard. "Apparently I have another appointment tomorrow." He said quietly. He was breathing slightly heavily as he was very nervous.



Jordan: he nodded "okay. Marcus, that isn't a bad thing."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "okay. Marcus, that isn't a bad thing."



Marcus: "O-okay. A-and he's gonna help me find a job."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "O-okay. A-and he's gonna help me find a job."



Jordan: "that's good" he smiled slightly. He was really glad Marcus had scheduled another appointment. Since he had only agreed to one.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "that's good" he smiled slightly. He was really glad Marcus had scheduled another appointment. Since he had only agreed to one.



Marcus: "Yeah... can we go home now?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Yeah... can we go home now?"



Jordan: "yeah" he said walking to the door.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yeah" he said walking to the door.



Marcus: "Can Lynn stay with us please?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Can Lynn stay with us please?"



Jordan: "yes, I'm sure that's fine" he said getting into his car.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yes, I'm sure that's fine" he said getting into his car.



Marcus: "I think I did alright." He said quietly.

Dawn: she sat in the passenger's seat.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I think I did alright." He said quietly.
> 
> Dawn: she sat in the passenger's seat.



Jordan: "that's good. It went okay?" he started driving.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "that's good. It went okay?" he started driving.



Marcus: "I dunno."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I dunno."



Jordan: he nodded "you scheduled another appointment with him so it couldn't have been too bad."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "you scheduled another appointment with him so it couldn't have been too bad."



Marcus: "he said I should and I thought you'd want me to."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "he said I should and I thought you'd want me to."



Jordan: "I do think it's a good idea." He pulled into a parking spot


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She nodded, listening to everything. She noticed how he was a bit...off...and kept that in mind.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I do think it's a good idea." He pulled into a parking spot



Marcus: he nodded awkwardly.

Dawn: "We're all so proud of you, Marcus."

Marcus: "T-thank you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he nodded awkwardly.
> 
> Dawn: "We're all so proud of you, Marcus."
> 
> Marcus: "T-thank you."



Jordan: "we really are." he pulled Dawn onto his back.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "we really are." he pulled Dawn onto his back.



Dawn: she smiled and kissed his cheek.

Marcus: "W-want a ride?" He asked Lynn, getting into a position where she could get onto his back,


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled and kissed his cheek.
> 
> Marcus: "W-want a ride?" He asked Lynn, getting into a position where she could get onto his back,



Jordan: he smiled looking over his shoulder at her. He hoped Marcus would be careful of his stitches. He walked up the steps with Dawn.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled looking over his shoulder at her. He hoped Marcus would be careful of his stitches. He walked up the steps with Dawn.



Dawn: "You think this will help him?"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He walked outside by the pond. Taking a stone, he threw it in the water, creating a splash. He sat alone. "Why does all this happen? I've got the worst of luck. All I do is screw things up! I hate it...I need to run away...find a better place. Get away from my past...imagine that." he muttered, drawing the words 'a new start' in the dirt. "But...everything...would be gone...I'm willing to do whatever that is...to be accepted." he lay his ring near the words and ran into the forest.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Dawn: she smiled and kissed his cheek.
> 
> Marcus: "W-want a ride?" He asked Lynn, getting into a position where she could get onto his back,



Lynn: "Sure, darlin'!" she smiled, getting on his back.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Sure, darlin'!" she smiled, getting on his back.



Marcus: he smiled the widest smile he had in a while, but his eyes were still sad. He carried her. "Thank you for being you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You think this will help him?"





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He walked outside by the pond. Taking a stone, he threw it in the water, creating a splash. He sat alone. "Why does all this happen? I've got the worst of luck. All I do is screw things up! I hate it...I need to run away...find a better place. Get away from my past...imagine that." he muttered, drawing the words 'a new start' in the dirt. "But...everything...would be gone...I'm willing to do whatever that is...to be accepted." he lay his ring near the words and ran into the forest.



Jordan: "I'm really hoping it does. I don't know what else to do if it doesn't" he whispered making sure only she would hear. 

Jaycee: she got home and went straight to her bed falling asleep. She hadn't slept much in the hospital.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I'm really hoping it does. I don't know what else to do if it doesn't" he whispered making sure only she would hear.  Jaycee: she got home and went straight to her bed falling asleep. She hadn't slept much in the hospital.



Dawn: "There's not much more we can do."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "There's not much more we can do."



Jordan: he sighed "yeah, I guess you're right." he opened the door.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he sighed "yeah, I guess you're right." he opened the door.



Dawn: "Should I get down?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Should I get down?"



Jordan: "huh?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "huh?"



Dawn: "Would your mom be mad I'm on your back?"


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "I'm trying to be happy again. I'm tired of being screwed up." she kissed his cheek.

Ciel: He kept running and started to feel dizzy.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "I'm trying to be happy again. I'm tired of being screwed up." she kissed his cheek.  Ciel: He kept running and started to feel dizzy.



Marcus: he smiled. "Same."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Would your mom be mad I'm on your back?"





danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "I'm trying to be happy again. I'm tired of being screwed up." she kissed his cheek.
> 
> Ciel: He kept running and started to feel dizzy.



Jordan: "oh, no. You're fine" he walked in "hi mom." he said with a small smile he could tell she was worried about Marcus.

Jaycee: she woke up and showered before walking outside.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "oh, no. You're fine" he walked in "hi mom." he said with a small smile he could tell she was worried about Marcus.  Jaycee: she woke up and showered before walking outside.



Dawn: "Hi, miss Caroline. Aren't you looking lovely this evening?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Hi, miss Caroline. Aren't you looking lovely this evening?"



Caroline: she looked up at her and smiled "thanks, but that's just not true."

Jordan: he smiled "mom, just take the compliment."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she looked up at her and smiled "thanks, but that's just not true."  Jordan: he smiled "mom, just take the compliment."



Dawn: she smiled. "It is true."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. "It is true."



Caroline: "thank you Dawn. You're sweet. Is Marcus okay? I'm really really sorry."

Jordan: he nodded "it's not your fault mom."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "thank you Dawn. You're sweet. Is Marcus okay? I'm really really sorry."  Jordan: he nodded "it's not your fault mom."



Dawn: she smiled. "Marcus is fine, ma'am."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. "Marcus is fine, ma'am."



Caroline: "oh, thank goodness. I'm so sorry."

Jordan: "mom, stop."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She smiled. "Love you. So much." she rested her head on his shoulder.

Ciel: His vision became blurry and he fell unconsious.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She smiled. "Love you. So much." she rested her head on his shoulder.
> 
> Ciel: His vision became blurry and he fell unconsious.



Jaycee: she walked to the lake and sat down sliding her shoes off. She glanced to her side and saw something shining. She walked over to it and gasped seeing Ciel's ring and the writing. She slid the ring into her pocket and threw her shoes on. She took her phone out and called him and ran into the woods not knowing if this was the direction he had gone.


----------



## disneygirl520

David: he looked down at the book confused. He tried to focus but couldn't. He didn't know how he would keep up with school.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She smiled. "Love you. So much." she rested her head on his shoulder.  Ciel: His vision became blurry and he fell unconsious.



Marcus: "I needed that, Lynn, thank you." He walked inside. "No reason to be sorry, ma'am, you did nothing."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I needed that, Lynn, thank you." He walked inside. "No reason to be sorry, ma'am, you did nothing."



Caroline: she looked up at him "I'm just so glad you're okay."

Jordan: he lowered Dawn off of his back and sat down next to his mom.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she looked up at him "I'm just so glad you're okay."  Jordan: he lowered Dawn off of his back and sat down next to his mom.



Marcus: "I'm fine, ma'am, honest."

Dawn: she sat next to Jordan.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I'm fine, ma'am, honest."
> 
> Dawn: she sat next to Jordan.



Caroline: she nodded.

Jordan: he liked hearing Marcus say he was okay. He smiled slightly. He took Dawn's hand and put his head on his mom's shoulder.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she nodded.  Jordan: he liked hearing Marcus say he was okay. He smiled slightly. He took Dawn's hand and put his head on his mom's shoulder.



Marcus: "Are you sure you want me to stay over again?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Are you sure you want me to stay over again?"



Jordan: he turned his head looking at his mom "is that okay?" 

Caroline: "yes, you can stay Marcus. For as long as you need."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he turned his head looking at his mom "is that okay?"  Caroline: "yes, you can stay Marcus. For as long as you need."



Marcus: "O-okay. Thank you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "O-okay. Thank you."



Caroline: "you're welcome." 

Jordan: he smiled at his mom. He loved her so much.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "you're welcome."  Jordan: he smiled at his mom. He loved her so much.



Dawn: she rested her head against Jordan's shoulder.

Marcus: "I-it means a lot, ma'am, that people actually care about me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she rested her head against Jordan's shoulder.
> 
> Marcus: "I-it means a lot, ma'am, that people actually care about me."



Jordan: he smiled. He sat up from his mom and wrapped an around Dawn. "you'll have to get used to it because we all care about you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled. He sat up from his mom and wrapped an around Dawn. "you'll have to get used to it because we all care about you."



Marcus: he looked up slightly, surprised, and a small smile came across his face. "Thank you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he looked up slightly, surprised, and a small smile came across his face. "Thank you."



Jordan: he smiled. He took his arm off of Dawn and stood. "i have so much homework from missing school. I should probably do some of it."

OOC: is it your birthday!? Happy birthday Bri!!


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled. He took his arm off of Dawn and stood. "i have so much homework from missing school. I should probably do some of it."  OOC: is it your birthday!? Happy birthday Bri!!



OOC: thank you!

Dawn: homework? It must be something for school.

Marcus: "O-okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: thank you!
> 
> Dawn: homework? It must be something for school.
> 
> Marcus: "O-okay."



Jordan: he went into his room and pulled his laptop from a drawer in his desk. He opened it and dragged a book from his backpack. He fished out the notes that had fallen from his locker and unfolded them reading each of them. He smiled.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He lay unconsious. Hazily opening his eyes, he propped himself up on his arm. "I've got to keep going..."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He lay unconsious. Hazily opening his eyes, he propped himself up on his arm. "I've got to keep going..."



Jaycee: she continued to call Ciel "please pick up. Please please pick up" she whispered to herself looking around.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she continued to call Ciel "please pick up. Please please pick up" she whispered to herself looking around.



Ciel: His phone was on the ground. He reached for it, and fell unconsious, hand almost touching it.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: His phone was on the ground. He reached for it, and fell unconsious, hand almost touching it.



Jaycee: she called again not knowing what else to do. She had run herself in circles, not ending up anywhere near him, and now stopped. Tears filled her eyes.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: he placed Lynn down on a couch and sat down next to her, putting an arm around her. "Is your arm okay?"


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he placed Lynn down on a couch and sat down next to her, putting an arm around her. "Is your arm okay?"



Lynn "I don't feel anything, so it should be..."

Ciel: He let out a cry of pain.


----------



## disneygirl520

Jordan: he moved the notes to the side of his desk and started typing. He wanted to finish quickly.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn "I don't feel anything, so it should be..."
> 
> Ciel: He let out a cry of pain.



Jaycee: she ran toward the sound. "Ciel! Ciel!" she called loudly before listening.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He moaned. "I'm not going back to the hospital." he muttered, cringing in pain.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He moaned. "I'm not going back to the hospital." he muttered, cringing in pain.



Jaycee: she spotted him and ran to him "Ciel! Oh, you're okay." A tear fell down her cheek.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He opened his eyes and wiped her tear away. "Yes......I-I-I'm ok-okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He opened his eyes and wiped her tear away. "Yes......I-I-I'm ok-okay."



Jaycee: she sat down next to him "wh-what are you doing out here?"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "I don't know." he lied.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I don't know." he lied.



Jaycee: "I saw your note...and your ring."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "I saw your note...and your ring."



Ciel: He closed his eyes slightly. "Oh..."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He closed his eyes slightly. "Oh..."



Jaycee: she took the ring from her pocket and set it on the ground in front of them. "Ciel, what is this about?" she asked quietly looking down.


----------



## disneygirl520

Jordan: he finished typing and closed his book. "hey Dawn, come here. I want to show you something" he called.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel "Fear. Hesitation. My past. Everything that keeps me here."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel "Fear. Hesitation. My past. Everything that keeps me here."



Jaycee: she moved closer to him "were you going to come back? You didn't even say goodbye" she whispered.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he finished typing and closed his book. "hey Dawn, come here. I want to show you something" he called.



Dawn: "Okay." She stood and walked to the door. "Yes?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay." She stood and walked to the door. "Yes?"



Jordan: "watch, it's like magic" he smiled and hit the print button. The printer on the other side of the room started, he walked to it.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "watch, it's like magic" he smiled and hit the print button. The printer on the other side of the room started, he walked to it.



Dawn: her eyes widened. "How did it do that?!"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: her eyes widened. "How did it do that?!"



Jordan: he pulled the paper from the printer and stapled it. "honestly I don't understand it, but it works. He held the paper next to the screen. See it's the same."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he pulled the paper from the printer and stapled it. "honestly I don't understand it, but it works. He held the paper next to the screen. See it's the same."



Dawn: "Hm. Strange." She sat down on his bed.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Hm. Strange." She sat down on his bed.



Jordan: he put the paper in a folder and stacked the notes from classmates before sliding them into a drawer. He sat next to her.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she moved closer to him "were you going to come back? You didn't even say goodbye" she whispered.



Ciel: "No...I wasn't. I didn't want to say goodbye. Because if I did, nobody would forget the last goodbye..."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he put the paper in a folder and stacked the notes from classmates before sliding them into a drawer. He sat next to her.



Dawn: she leaned against him. "Thank you for taking care of me. I'm sorry I've caused so many problems."


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: he pulled Lynn closer to him slightly and sighed. "I-I'm sorry about all of this, l-love."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "No...I wasn't. I didn't want to say goodbye. Because if I did, nobody would forget the last goodbye..."





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she leaned against him. "Thank you for taking care of me. I'm sorry I've caused so many problems."



Jaycee: she felt hurt but she knew it was irrational. "Ciel...I..."

Jordan: he wrapped both of his arms around her "you haven't caused that many problems. But you're welcome. I love you."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he pulled Lynn closer to him slightly and sighed. "I-I'm sorry about all of this, l-love."



Lynn: "Don't be, honey. Just...don't." she leaned on his shoulder.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she felt hurt but she knew it was irrational. "Ciel...I..."
> 
> Jordan: he wrapped both of his arms around her "you haven't caused that many problems. But you're welcome. I love you."



Ciel: He looked down, sitting up and pulling his knees to his chest.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she felt hurt but she knew it was irrational. "Ciel...I..."  Jordan: he wrapped both of his arms around her "you haven't caused that many problems. But you're welcome. I love you."



Dawn: she smiled and leaned into him. "I love you too." She put a hand up against his neck gently before wrapping her arms around his shoulders.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Don't be, honey. Just...don't." she leaned on his shoulder.



Marcus: he slid his arm down around her waist and with the other he rubbed her back. "The counselor told me to talk to someone if I ever felt like... 'Trying to do that' again. W-would you let me talk about it with you if absolutely necessary?"


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked down, sitting up and pulling his knees to his chest.





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled and leaned into him. "I love you too." She put a hand up against his neck gently before wrapping her arms around his shoulders.



Jaycee: she didn't know what to say. "you can't run away from your problems" she whispered. 

Jordan: he wished that she wouldn't keep thinking about what she did to him in Chemical Alley. He didn't even think of her as the same person who did that at all. After she came back she was completely different in his eyes. It was only when she touched his neck that he would think of her and that she was the one who did it. He tried to keep his mind off of that moment all together. He hugged her close.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she didn't know what to say. "you can't run away from your problems" she whispered.  Jordan: he wished that she wouldn't keep thinking about what she did to him in Chemical Alley. He didn't even think of her as the same person who did that at all. After she came back she was completely different in his eyes. It was only when she touched his neck that he would think of her and that she was the one who did it. He tried to keep his mind off of that moment all together. He hugged her close.



Dawn: she rested her head on his chest and closed her eyes. "I'm sorry." She whispered, barely audible.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he slid his arm down around her waist and with the other he rubbed her back. "The counselor told me to talk to someone if I ever felt like... 'Trying to do that' again. W-would you let me talk about it with you if absolutely necessary?"



Lynn: "Always."

Ciel: "Not running away. I just wanted to get a new future. One where I'm not a punching bag." he stood, his voice rising. "I just wanted to make a better version of myself. To stop screwing up for once."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she rested her head on his chest and closed her eyes. "I'm sorry." She whispered, barely audible.





danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Always."
> 
> Ciel: "Not running away. I just wanted to get a new future. One where I'm not a punching bag." he stood, his voice rising. "I just wanted to make a better version of myself. To stop screwing up for once."



Jordan: he held her close not saying anything. He   ran his hands through her hair. 

Jaycee: she sat where she was bringing her knees up to her chest. "you can do that, this just isn't how" she said quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

dau nibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Always."  Ciel: "Not running away. I just wanted to get a new future. One where I'm not a punching bag." he stood, his voice rising. "I just wanted to make a better version of myself. To stop screwing up for once."



Marcus: he smiled slightly. "Thank you." He kissed her forehead and took her hand, rubbing his thumb against her ring.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he held her close not saying anything. He   ran his hands through her hair.  Jaycee: she sat where she was bringing her knees up to her chest. "you can do that, this just isn't how" she said quietly.



Dawn: she looked up and kissed his cheek.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she looked up and kissed his cheek.



Jordan: he smiled.

Caroline: "goodnight Jordan, Dawn. See you in the morning. Don't stay up too late."

Jordan: "goodnight mom, I love you."

Caroline: "I love you too."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled.  Caroline: "goodnight Jordan, Dawn. See you in the morning. Don't stay up too late."  Jordan: "goodnight mom, I love you."  Caroline: "I love you too."



Dawn: "G-goodnight, miss Caroline."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "G-goodnight, miss Caroline."



Caroline: she turned and said goodnight to the others before going to her room.

Jordan: he kept Dawn held close and kissed her head.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she turned and said goodnight to the others before going to her room.  Jordan: he kept Dawn held close and kissed her head.



Dawn: "Why are you so amazing?"


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he smiled slightly. "Thank you." He kissed her forehead and took her hand, rubbing his thumb against her ring.



Lynn: She smiled slightly, looking up at him.

Ciel: He didn't respond to Jaycee. Ciel thought for a moment. "Nobody would care." he mumbled.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She smiled slightly, looking up at him.  Ciel: He didn't respond to Jaycee. Ciel thought for a moment. "Nobody would care." he mumbled.



Marcus: once Jordan's mother had left he pulled Lynn onto his lap and kissed her. "I love you so much."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Why are you so amazing?"





danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She smiled slightly, looking up at him.
> 
> Ciel: He didn't respond to Jaycee. Ciel thought for a moment. "Nobody would care." he mumbled.



Jordan: "I don't really think I'm that amazing. But thank you, I just try to be the person my mom's taught me to be."

Jaycee: she pulled her knees closer to her chest and looked down "I would" she whispered.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I don't really think I'm that amazing. But thank you, I just try to be the person my mom's taught me to be."  Jaycee: she pulled her knees closer to her chest and looked down "I would" she whispered.



Dawn: she smiled and snuggled up against him. "You are amazing. I love you so much."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled and snuggled up against him. "You are amazing. I love you so much."



Jordan: he hugged her close "you're amazing too, and I love you too" he leaned back with her against him lying down.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he hugged her close "you're amazing too, and I love you too" he leaned back with her against him lying down.



Dawn: she smiled and kissed him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled and kissed him.



Jordan: he kissed her back and smiled. he kissed her cheek. "you're so pretty."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her back and smiled. he kissed her cheek. "you're so pretty."



Dawn: she blushed. "Thank you, Jordan. You don't look half bad yourself." She leaned her forehead against his so their noses were touching.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she blushed. "Thank you, Jordan. You don't look half bad yourself." She leaned her forehead against his so their noses were touching.



Jordan: he smiled and laughed slightly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled and laughed slightly.



Dawn: "I missed you today. A lot."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I missed you today. A lot."



Jordan: he hugged her "I missed you too. But don't worry, I'll always be back."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he hugged her "I missed you too. But don't worry, I'll always be back."



Dawn: she smiled. "Okay." She kissed him again.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. "Okay." She kissed him again.



Jordan: he kissed her back and tucked a piece of her hair behind her ear.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her back and tucked a piece of her hair behind her ear.



Dawn: "Would your mom be mad if she saw us?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Would your mom be mad if she saw us?"



Jordan: "you worry about her too much. We're fine."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "you worry about her too much. We're fine."



Dawn: she smiled. "Okay." She pressed her lips against his and put her arms around him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. "Okay." She pressed her lips against his and put her arms around him.



Jordan: he kissed her back. He loved her so much, he always wanted to be there for her and his friends. He caught his mind drifting to Marcus. He was sure he was okay but he couldn't help it. He worried for him.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her back. He loved her so much, he always wanted to be there for her and his friends. He caught his mind drifting to Marcus. He was sure he was okay but he couldn't help it. He worried for him.



Dawn: she looked up. "Are you alright, love?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she looked up. "Are you alright, love?"



Jordan: "yeah, I'm okay. I just....Nevermind" he knew he could worry too much. He kissed her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yeah, I'm okay. I just....Nevermind" he knew he could worry too much. He kissed her.



Dawn: she kissed him back. "You really think i'm pretty?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she kissed him back. "You really think i'm pretty?"



Jordan: "yes."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yes."



Dawn: she smiled. "Thank you." She kissed his cheek.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. "Thank you." She kissed his cheek.



Jordan: he smiled and hugged her close.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled and hugged her close.



Dawn: she shivered slightly and smiled. She was glad to have him. She was cold.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she shivered slightly and smiled. She was glad to have him. She was cold.



Jordan: he pulled a blanket over them. He looked at the clock. "I need to go to bed soon" he said quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he pulled a blanket over them. He looked at the clock. "I need to go to bed soon" he said quietly.



Dawn: "Noooo." She whined quietly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Noooo." She whined quietly.



Jordan: he smiled at her "I know. Sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled at her "I know. Sorry."



Dawn: "Ten more minutes? Please?" She slid so she was now laying next to him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Ten more minutes? Please?" She slid so she was now laying next to him.



Jordan: "okay" he agreed. He smiled and put and arm over her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "okay" he agreed. He smiled and put and arm over her.



Dawn: she pulled him over so he was on top of her. She let out a small laugh. "You're heavy."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she pulled him over so he was on top of her. She let out a small laugh. "You're heavy."



Jordan: he laughed and rolled off of her "why are you pulling me on top of you then?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he laughed and rolled off of her "why are you pulling me on top of you then?"



Dawn: "Because I want to."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Because I want to."



Jordan: he smiled at her "I guess that's a reason."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled at her "I guess that's a reason."



Dawn: she smiled and pulled him back on top of her. She wrapped her arms around his neck and kissed him before he could say anything. She started laughing.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled and pulled him back on top of her. She wrapped her arms around his neck and kissed him before he could say anything. She started laughing.



Jordan: he laughed and kissed her back.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he laughed and kissed her back.



Dawn: she held her arms around his stomach and rubbed his back. "You are so cute."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she held her arms around his stomach and rubbed his back. "You are so cute."



Jordan: he smiled "thanks."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "thanks."



Dawn: "Are you sure your mom wouldn't be mad?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Are you sure your mom wouldn't be mad?"



Jordan: he rolled off of her "she's sleeping. She'd only be mad because I'm not." he smiled.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he rolled off of her "she's sleeping. She'd only be mad because I'm not." he smiled.



Dawn: her cheeks turned pink and she giggled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: her cheeks turned pink and she giggled.



Jordan: he kissed her "you're really cute too."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her "you're really cute too."



Dawn: she goggled. "I still don't understand, Jordan."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she goggled. "I still don't understand, Jordan."



Jordan: "understand what?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "understand what?"



Dawn: "Why you can stand me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Why you can stand me."



Jordan: he sighed "Dawn, I love you. There's nothing to understand."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he sighed "Dawn, I love you. There's nothing to understand."



Dawn: "but-but-nevermind. I love you so much, Jordan. You know, I owe you my life."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "but-but-nevermind. I love you so much, Jordan. You know, I owe you my life."



Jordan: "no, I owe you mine" his tone was more serious now.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "no, I owe you mine" his tone was more serious now.



Dawn: "You take care of me. You have saved me countless times, I tried to kill you, J-Jordan. You-could-kick-me-out-and-let-get-me-kidnapped-and-killed-and-and-" she started hyperventilating.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You take care of me. You have saved me countless times, I tried to kill you, J-Jordan. You-could-kick-me-out-and-let-get-me-kidnapped-and-killed-and-and-" she started hyperventilating.



Jordan: he sat up bringing her with him. "Dawn, breathe. Relax." he hugged her "I would never do that."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he sat up bringing her with him. "Dawn, breathe. Relax." he hugged her "I would never do that."



Dawn: "B-but-you-you-could-and-you-you-I'm sorry!" She sobbed.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "B-but-you-you-could-and-you-you-I'm sorry!" She sobbed.



Jordan: "Dawn, I need you to breathe." He took slow breathes trying to get her to copy him. He hugged her tight "you're fine" he whispered.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "Dawn, I need you to breathe." He took slow breathes trying to get her to copy him. He hugged her tight "you're fine" he whispered.



Dawn: she gasped for air and a minute later she was taking shaky, but normal breaths. "You-you promise?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she gasped for air and a minute later she was taking shaky, but normal breaths. "You-you promise?"



Jordan: he was glad she was breathing more normally. He sighed "Dawn, why would you think I would do that to anyone? Let alone my girlfriend."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he was glad she was breathing more normally. He sighed "Dawn, why would you think I would do that to anyone? Let alone my girlfriend."



Dawn: she shook her head. "No." She laid back down and took slow breaths. "I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she shook her head. "No." She laid back down and took slow breaths. "I'm sorry."



Jordan: "it's okay" he whispered. He hoped it wasn't anything to do with him that made her think like that. He lay back down next to her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "it's okay" he whispered. He hoped it wasn't anything to do with him that made her think like that. He lay back down next to her.



Dawn: she hugged him tight. "I'm so messed up. I'm scared."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she hugged him tight. "I'm so messed up. I'm scared."



Jordan: he hugged her back "it's going to be okay. What are you afraid of?"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "I don't deserve for you to care for me..." he mumbled.

Lynn: She kissed Marcus. "Love you." she brushed a hand through his hair.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he hugged her back "it's going to be okay. What are you afraid of?"



Dawn: "Everything. Myself, this place, Marcus, Chemical Alley, Brittany, Karen, your friends, your mother, pretty much everything but you." She said this very quietly, her voice barely audible. She was trembling slightly.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I don't deserve for you to care for me..." he mumbled.
> 
> Lynn: She kissed Marcus. "Love you." she brushed a hand through his hair.



Marcus: he smiled slightly. "I love you too." He slowly kissed her forehead.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I don't deserve for you to care for me..." he mumbled.
> 
> Lynn: She kissed Marcus. "Love you." she brushed a hand through his hair.



Jaycee: "well I do" she mumbled. She felt like crying and she didn't know why. She put her arms around her knees and put her head down.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Everything. Myself, this place, Marcus, Chemical Alley, Brittany, Karen, your friends, your mother, pretty much everything but you." She said this very quietly, her voice barely audible. She was trembling slightly.



Jordan: "honey" he hugged her against him "you don't have to be afraid." He wondered why she was so afraid of Karen and his friends and his mom. He wished she wasn't.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "honey" he hugged her against him "you don't have to be afraid." He wondered why she was so afraid of Karen and his friends and his mom. He wished she wasn't.



Dawn: she nodded. "Okay. I'm sorry. I can't help it. It's so different here."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she nodded. "Okay. I'm sorry. I can't help it. It's so different here."



Jordan: he kissed her "it's okay. You don't have to apologize. I understand, I just wish you weren't afraid of my mom and my friends because you don't have to be."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her "it's okay. You don't have to apologize. I understand, I just wish you weren't afraid of my mom and my friends because you don't have to be."



Dawn: "I'm just afraid I'm going to mess up again and have them hate me. I've messed up before in front of them... That's why I feel like she'd get mad if she saw us like this." She sighed. "It isn't a big deal." She leaned against him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm just afraid I'm going to mess up again and have them hate me. I've messed up before in front of them... That's why I feel like she'd get mad if she saw us like this." She sighed. "It isn't a big deal." She leaned against him.



Jordan: "no one ever hated you" he whispered. It bothered him more than anything that she thought his mom did. He hugged her "I love you sweetie."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "no one ever hated you" he whispered. It bothered him more than anything that she thought his mom did. He hugged her "I love you sweetie."



Dawn: "okay. I love you too." She took off her sweatshirt, because she had started sweating during her panic attack. "I'm sorry about that."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "okay. I love you too." She took off her sweatshirt, because she had started sweating during her panic attack. "I'm sorry about that."



Jordan: "trust me, you don't have to apologize. You've helped me through mine."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "trust me, you don't have to apologize. You've helped me through mine."



Dawn: "Those were nothing." They honestly terrified her. She tossed her sweatshirt to the ground and pressed herself against Jordan, kissing him passionately.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "well I do" she mumbled. She felt like crying and she didn't know why. She put her arms around her knees and put her head down.



Ciel: He sighed. "Jaycee..." he sat next to her.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She smiled. Brushing a hand through his hair, she chuckled. "I wanna do something stupid when you're healed up. Go ziplining, get a ferret, I dunno."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She smiled. Brushing a hand through his hair, she chuckled. "I wanna do something stupid when you're healed up. Go ziplining, get a ferret, I dunno."



Marcus: he raised an eyebrow and smiled. "Something stupid? Yeah, okay." He realized she kept touching her hair, and he didn't know how to respond to it. "Do you want me to change it? Dye it something different? Or not dye it and let it go back to being brown?" His roots and some of his hair had started turning brown again.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Those were nothing." They honestly terrified her. She tossed her sweatshirt to the ground and pressed herself against Jordan, kissing him passionately.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He sighed. "Jaycee..." he sat next to her.



Jordan: "I'm hoping I won't have any here" he kissed her back and smiled. He looked at the clock. They had far exceeded the ten minutes they had set for themselves. He didn't care. He kissed her again. 

Jaycee: "what?" she said not looking up.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I'm hoping I won't have any here" he kissed her back and smiled. He looked at the clock. They had far exceeded the ten minutes they had set for themselves. He didn't care. He kissed her again.  Jaycee: "what?" she said not looking up.



Dawn: she smiled. "You won't." She put a hand on his cheek and laughed quietly. He had a tiny bit of stubble. She kissed him again. "I think you're the only reason I came back from dying."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. "You won't." She put a hand on his cheek and laughed quietly. He had a tiny bit of stubble. She kissed him again. "I think you're the only reason I came back from dying."



Jordan: he put his hand over hers and smiled "I think you're giving me too much credit" he kissed her.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he raised an eyebrow and smiled. "Something stupid? Yeah, okay." He realized she kept touching her hair, and he didn't know how to respond to it. "Do you want me to change it? Dye it something different? Or not dye it and let it go back to being brown?" His roots and some of his hair had started turning brown again.



Lynn: "No, it's fluffy." she blushed. But then she started thinking. 'He would be cute with brown hair, though...'

Ciel: "I'm sorry..."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he put his hand over hers and smiled "I think you're giving me too much credit" he kissed her.



Dawn: "I'm not. B-but you made me sad when I came back. But it's all okay now." She smiled and kissed him again.

Marcus: "Fluffy? Hm." He noticed her face. "That's your thinkin' face. What are you thinking?"


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "No, it's fluffy." she blushed. But then she started thinking. 'He would be cute with brown hair, though...'
> 
> Ciel: "I'm sorry..."





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm not. B-but you made me sad when I came back. But it's all okay now." She smiled and kissed him again.
> 
> Marcus: "Fluffy? Hm." He noticed her face. "That's your thinkin' face. What are you thinking?"



Jaycee: "if you're leaving just go" she mumbled still not looking up.

Jordan: "I know. I was a jerk."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "if you're leaving just go" she mumbled still not looking up.  Jordan: "I know. I was a jerk."



Dawn: "Please don't think that. I'm sorry I brought it up. You're fine, I promise." She kissed his cheek.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Please don't think that. I'm sorry I brought it up. You're fine, I promise." She kissed his cheek.



Jordan: "no, it's fine. I was" he said owning up to it.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "no, it's fine. I was" he said owning up to it.



Dawn: "I don't know what to say. You did break my heart. Same with when we got back and I learned about Jaycee. B-but it's alright. Can I ask you something?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I don't know what to say. You did break my heart. Same with when we got back and I learned about Jaycee. B-but it's alright. Can I ask you something?"



Jordan: "you don't have to say anything to comfort me or anything. I know I was a jerk. What do you want to ask me?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "you don't have to say anything to comfort me or anything. I know I was a jerk. What do you want to ask me?"



Dawn: "When I was dying, and we kissed, did you really love me? Or did you just feel bad that I was in my last moments of life?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "When I was dying, and we kissed, did you really love me? Or did you just feel bad that I was in my last moments of life?"



Jordan: "I don't think I loved you like I do now. But I also wasn't just pitying you.  I don't know. Please don't get mad at me."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I don't think I loved you like I do now. But I also wasn't just pitying you.  I don't know. Please don't get mad at me."



Dawn: "I could never be mad at you, Jordan, I just wanted to know." She rested her head on his chest. "I love you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I could never be mad at you, Jordan, I just wanted to know." She rested her head on his chest. "I love you."



Jordan: he was relieved she didn't get upset with him. "I love you too."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he was relieved she didn't get upset with him. "I love you too."



Dawn: "Has it been ten minutes yet?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Has it been ten minutes yet?"



Jordan: he looked at the clock and smiled "well, it's been much longer."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked at the clock and smiled "well, it's been much longer."



Dawn: "Oh. Do you want me to go?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Oh. Do you want me to go?"



Jordan: "no" he said smiling. "I have to leave anyway. Aren't Marcus and Lynn sleeping in here."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "if you're leaving just go" she mumbled still not looking up.
> 
> Jordan: "I know. I was a jerk."



Ciel: "I can't leave if you're upset..." he frowned. "Please don't be mad..."

Lynn: She smile nervously and blushed. "Pfft! Nooooooootttthhhiiiinnngg..."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I can't leave if you're upset..." he frowned. "Please don't be mad..."
> 
> Lynn: She smile nervously and blushed. "Pfft! Nooooooootttthhhiiiinnngg..."



Jaycee: "Ciel, just go." She kept her head down. She didn't want to see him leave. But she didn't want him to stay if he wanted to leave.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "no" he said smiling. "I have to leave anyway. Aren't Marcus and Lynn sleeping in here."



Dawn: "Oh." She smiled and slid closer to him. "I suppose we could stay a whole longer..." She wrapped her arms around him.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "Ciel, just go." She kept her head down. She didn't want to see him leave. But she didn't want him to stay if he wanted to leave.



Ciel: "Jaycee...I'm not going...not now." he frowned. "But it seems like that's what you want from me right now...but I don't want to see you sad." he frowned. Tears welled up in his eyes. "Jaycee..."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I can't leave if you're upset..." he frowned. "Please don't be mad..."  Lynn: She smile nervously and blushed. "Pfft! Nooooooootttthhhiiiinnngg..."



Marcus: "Marilyn, c'mon. Is it something about my hair, isn't it? I'll do whatever you want me to do with it."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Marilyn, c'mon. Is it something about my hair, isn't it? I'll do whatever you want me to do with it."



Lynn: "Fine...I think you'd be adorable with brown hair..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Oh." She smiled and slid closer to him. "I suppose we could stay a whole longer..." She wrapped her arms around him.



Jordan: "just a little. But I really need to get to sleep. If I didn't have to wake up in the morning I would stay here all night with you."


----------



## danibryan819

Alex: He sat out on Marina's roof. He watched the stars. 'Everybody said we were once actual humans...that means that we had a family...but...none of the deaths remember that...I wonder..."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Jaycee...I'm not going...not now." he frowned. "But it seems like that's what you want from me right now...but I don't want to see you sad." he frowned. Tears welled up in his eyes. "Jaycee..."



Jaycee: she cried into her knees silently. She rubbed her eyes. "I don't know what I want. I don't want you to think you have to stay just for me. I'll be okay. I can't do this anymore. I feel like I'm causing you so much pain."


----------



## Doodle98

Dawn: "Oh, right." She smiled and kissed him.

Marcus: "You want me to get it brown again? Okay." He smiled and kissed her forehead.

Marina: she walked over to her window. She used to sit out there, but couldn't any more. "Alex, honey? Are you alright?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Oh, right." She smiled and kissed him.
> 
> Marcus: "You want me to get it brown again? Okay." He smiled and kissed her forehead.
> 
> Marina: she walked over to her window. She used to sit out there, but couldn't any more. "Alex, honey? Are you alright?"



Jordan: he kissed her one more time before sitting up. "I really need to sleep." he walked out to Marcus, Lynn, and Karen. He started making a bed on the floor.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her one more time before sitting up. "I really need to sleep." he walked out to Marcus, Lynn, and Karen. He started making a bed on the floor.



Dawn: "Sleep on the couch, Jordan. I can sleep on the ground, I'm used to it."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He let a tear flow down his face. "No...not-not at all...you're one of th-the only reasons that I've b-been happy lately..." He looked down and wiped away the tears.

Lynn: "Okay. Any preferences for," she wiggled her eyebrows. "My hair?"

Alex: "Y-yeah..."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Sleep on the couch, Jordan. I can sleep on the ground, I'm used to it."



Karen: she had been napping but had woken up "yeah Jordan, It's fine. It's your home."

Jordan: "are you sure? I'm okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He let a tear flow down his face. "No...not-not at all...you're one of th-the only reasons that I've b-been happy lately..." He looked down and wiped away the tears.
> 
> Lynn: "Okay. Any preferences for," she wiggled her eyebrows. "My hair?"
> 
> Alex: "Y-yeah..."



Jaycee: she looked up slightly "I'm trying to help Ciel. But I don't know what else to do." She dried her face "I'm sorry."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she looked up slightly "I'm trying to help Ciel. But I don't know what else to do." She dried her face "I'm sorry."



Ciel: He stayed in silence. He looked over to her, his royal blue eyes showing sadness. "I'll try."


----------



## Doodle98

Dawn: "Yes."

Marcus: he laughed. "You have the most beautiful hair I have ever seen." He ran his hair though it. "Don't ever change it."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He stayed in silence. He looked over to her, his royal blue eyes showing sadness. "I'll try."



Jaycee: "you said you're a punching bag here, and those guys are so terrible to you. If you need to leave you really can."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He let a tear flow down his face. "No...not-not at all...you're one of th-the only reasons that I've b-been happy lately..." He looked down and wiped away the tears.  Lynn: "Okay. Any preferences for," she wiggled her eyebrows. "My hair?"  Alex: "Y-yeah..."



Marina: "If you come back inside I'll give you a hug. I can't really get back out there anymore." She smiled slightly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Yes."
> 
> Marcus: he laughed. "You have the most beautiful hair I have ever seen." He ran his hair though it. "Don't ever change it."



Jordan: "okay, if you're sure. Let me grab some stuff and then you can have my room Marcus."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "okay, if you're sure. Let me grab some stuff and then you can have my room Marcus."



Marcus: "Thanks."

Dawn: she smiled and gave Karen the blankets and pillows. She'd be fine on the ground.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Thanks."
> 
> Dawn: she smiled and gave Karen the blankets and pillows. She'd be fine on the ground.



Jordan: he changed into plaid pajama pants and a t-shirt and put down a pillow and blanket on the couch. 

Karen: "are you sure?" she asked putting them on the floor.


----------



## danibryan819

Alex: He laughed. "Kay." he went to her.

Lynn: She smiled. "Okay." she kissed him.

Ciel: "Not if I try...eventually something's bound to happen. Are you saying you want me to leave, now?"


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Alex: He laughed. "Kay." he went to her.
> 
> Lynn: She smiled. "Okay." she kissed him.
> 
> Ciel: "Not if I try...eventually something's bound to happen. Are you saying you want me to leave, now?"



Jaycee: she cried again "I don't want you to leave. But I don't want you to be hurt anymore either."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Alex: He laughed. "Kay." he went to her.  Lynn: She smiled. "Okay." she kissed him.  Ciel: "Not if I try...eventually something's bound to happen. Are you saying you want me to leave, now?"



Marcus: he smiled and picked her up, taking her into Jordan's room. He laid her down on the couch and removed his shirt. He quickly slid on some pajama pants.

Dawn: "You use them. I'm fine, sis."

Marina: she smiled and hugged him. She kissed his cheek. "What's wrong, honey?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he smiled and picked her up, taking her into Jordan's room. He laid her down on the couch and removed his shirt. He quickly slid on some pajama pants.
> 
> Dawn: "You use them. I'm fine, sis."
> 
> Marina: she smiled and hugged him. She kissed his cheek. "What's wrong, honey?"



Karen: "okay, if you're sure." She laid down.

Jordan: he lay on the couch, "goodnight" he said before closing his eyes.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she cried again "I don't want you to leave. But I don't want you to be hurt anymore either."



Ciel: "That's why I said I would try. I'd to anything to keep you happy. And everybody benefits..."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "okay, if you're sure." She laid down.  Jordan: he lay on the couch, "goodnight" he said before closing his eyes.



Dawn: she kissed Jordan's forehead and laid down on the ground.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: he smiled and picked her up, taking her into Jordan's room. He laid her down on the couch and removed his shirt. He quickly slid on some pajama pants.
> 
> Dawn: "You use them. I'm fine, sis."
> 
> Marina: she smiled and hugged him. She kissed his cheek. "What's wrong, honey?"



Alex: "I'm just thinking...I was a human...I had family."

Lynn: She got on some pajamas that she had in her bag. She walked back over to the couch. She wore black fuzzy pants and a mint colored long-sleeved top.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "That's why I said I would try. I'd to anything to keep you happy. And everybody benefits..."





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she kissed Jordan's forehead and laid down on the ground.



Jaycee: "okay. I want you to stay. I'm sorry."

Jordan: he smiled and then looked at Dawn "sweetheart I can get you a blanket. Hold on a second he said sitting up."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Alex: "I'm just thinking...I was a human...I had family."  Lynn: She got on some pajamas that she had in her bag. She walked back over to the couch. She wore black fuzzy pants and a mint colored long-sleeved top.



Marina: "You do have a family. It's okay. we're your family, love."

Marcus: "You look beautiful, love." He stretched, wincing as his stomach wounds were pulled slightly. He sat down on the bed.

Dawn: "I'm fine, Jordan, honest."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "You do have a family. It's okay. we're your family, love."
> 
> Marcus: "You look beautiful, love." He stretched, wincing as his stomach wounds were pulled slightly. He sat down on the bed.
> 
> Dawn: "I'm fine, Jordan, honest."



Jordan: he looked at her "you're sure?" he lay back down and yawned.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked at her "you're sure?" he lay back down and yawned.



Dawn: "Yes, honey, I'm fine."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Yes, honey, I'm fine."



Jordan: he nodded "I love you" he said and then fell asleep quickly.


----------



## danibryan819

Alex: He nodded slightly.

Lynn: "Thank you. I'm warm an' fuzzy." she smiled, going next to him.

Ciel: "Apology accepted..." he stood and offered a hand.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Alex: He nodded slightly.
> 
> Lynn: "Thank you. I'm warm an' fuzzy." she smiled, going next to him.
> 
> Ciel: "Apology accepted..." he stood and offered a hand.



Jaycee: she dried her face with her sleeves and then took his hand standing. "we probably need to get home. It's late."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Alex: He nodded slightly.  Lynn: "Thank you. I'm warm an' fuzzy." she smiled, going next to him.  Ciel: "Apology accepted..." he stood and offered a hand.



Dawn: "I love you too." She fell asleep.

Marcus: he smiled and pulled her close, holding her head against his bare chest. He pulled the blanket over them and his eyes drooped down slightly. "I love you." He said, half asleep already.

Marina: "I need to go to school tomorrow. You can come to bed when your ready." She changed into pajamas and laid down in her bed.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I love you too." She fell asleep.
> 
> Marcus: he smiled and pulled her close, holding her head against his bare chest. He pulled the blanket over them and his eyes drooped down slightly. "I love you." He said, half asleep already.
> 
> Marina: "I need to go to school tomorrow. You can come to bed when your ready." She changed into pajamas and laid down in her bed.



Jordan: he woke with a start from a night terror in which he was back in Chemical Alley. It wasn't rare for him to have bad dreams like this. He sat up and started to slow his quick breathing trying to relax.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he woke with a start from a night terror in which he was back in Chemical Alley. It wasn't rare for him to have bad dreams like this. He sat up and started to slow his quick breathing trying to relax.



Dawn: she looked up. "You okay, sweetie?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she looked up. "You okay, sweetie?"



Jordan: he nodded relaxing his breathing and taking a deep breath "yes, go back to sleep."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded relaxing his breathing and taking a deep breath "yes, go back to sleep."



Dawn: she got up and sat on the couch. She rubbed his back. "I'm not tired." Truth was she hadn't been sleeping much at all since they had gotten back from the alley.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she got up and sat on the couch. She rubbed his back. "I'm not tired." Truth was she hadn't been sleeping much at all since they had gotten back from the alley.



Jordan: he relaxed "thanks. I'm really okay. I'm used to these."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he relaxed "thanks. I'm really okay. I'm used to these."



Dawn: she rubbed his shoulders, "You shouldn't be having these."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she rubbed his shoulders, "You shouldn't be having these."



Jordan: "nightmares? I have them all the time. For years."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Yeah." 

Lynn: "Love you."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Yeah."
> 
> Lynn: "Love you."



Jaycee: she walked next to him she rubbed her hands over her arms trying to keep herself warm. She didn't even know what her parents would say.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "nightmares? I have them all the time. For years."



Dawn: "that doesn't sound fun. I'm sorry you have them. Remember, I'm here and I'll protect you from anything that ever tries to hurt you."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Yeah."  Lynn: "Love you."



Marcus: "Mhm." He mumbled and drifted off to sleep.

Marina: "Goodnight, Alex. I love you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "that doesn't sound fun. I'm sorry you have them. Remember, I'm here and I'll protect you from anything that ever tries to hurt you."



Jordan: "it's not. But it's okay. Thank you, but they're just dreams. Nothing real."

Caroline: she heard talking and woke up. She walked out and saw Dawn and Jordan. "nightmare?" she asked.

Jordan: "yeah" he nodded. 

Caroline: she sighed "I wish those would go away."

Jordan: "me too."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He took off his jacket and handed it to her. He wore a white tank top that showed off his muscles. "Here. You'll need it more than I will."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "it's not. But it's okay. Thank you, but they're just dreams. Nothing real."  Caroline: she heard talking and woke up. She walked out and saw Dawn and Jordan. "nightmare?" she asked.  Jordan: "yeah" he nodded.  Caroline: she sighed "I wish those would go away."  Jordan: "me too."



Dawn: she continued to rub Jordan's shoulders. She nervously smiled at Caroline.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He took off his jacket and handed it to her. He wore a white tank top that showed off his muscles. "Here. You'll need it more than I will."





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she continued to rub Jordan's shoulders. She nervously smiled at Caroline.



Jaycee: "thank you" she said putting it on. She yawned.

Caroline: she gave Dawn a smile. She got Jordan a glass of water and brought it to him. 

Jordan: "thank you" he said taking a drink. "I really am okay."

Caroline: she nodded and looked at him "okay, you're alright." She went back into her room.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "No problem." he smiled.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "No problem." he smiled.



Jaycee: she had picked up his ring. "oh, did you want this back?" she asked pulling it from her pocket.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "thank you" she said putting it on. She yawned.  Caroline: she gave Dawn a smile. She got Jordan a glass of water and brought it to him.  Jordan: "thank you" he said taking a drink. "I really am okay."  Caroline: she nodded and looked at him "okay, you're alright." She went back into her room.



Dawn: "She smiled at me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "She smiled at me."



Jordan: "she likes you Dawn" he had relaxed significantly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "she likes you Dawn" he had relaxed significantly.



Dawn: "Are you sure?" She hadn't stopped massaging his shoulders.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Are you sure?" She hadn't stopped massaging his shoulders.



Jordan: "yes" he said. "that feels really good."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yes" he said. "that feels really good."



Dawn: she grinned. "It helps when you know the locations of pressure points and nerves and such. You have a knot in the back of your neck."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she grinned. "It helps when you know the locations of pressure points and nerves and such. You have a knot in the back of your neck."



Jordan: "I do?" he put his head forward and closed his eyes.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I do?" he put his head forward and closed his eyes.



Dawn: she hesitated then brought her hands to his neck. One around his neck, she pulled away. "I can't do it." She squeaked, it was too much like when she choked him until he passed out. "I'm sorry." She put her face in her hands.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she hesitated then brought her hands to his neck. One around his neck, she pulled away. "I can't do it." She squeaked, it was too much like when she choked him until he passed out. "I'm sorry." She put her face in her hands.



Jordan: he tensed slightly as she touched his neck. He had forced himself to stay relaxed knowing she wouldn't hurt him. When she pulled away he turned facing her and hugged her "it's okay" he whispered since it was the middle of the night.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he tensed slightly as she touched his neck. He had forced himself to stay relaxed knowing she wouldn't hurt him. When she pulled away he turned facing her and hugged her "it's okay" he whispered since it was the middle of the night.



Dawn: she huddled up against him and cried quietly.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Sure." he nodded, taking his ring back.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: he woke up from a nightmare and saw Lynn close to him. He pulled her closer. "You're so pretty." He whispered.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she huddled up against him and cried quietly.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Sure." he nodded, taking his ring back.



Jordan: he held her against him and let her cry "shh. It's okay" he whispered.

Jaycee: she gave it back and walked to her house.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he held her against him and let her cry "shh. It's okay" he whispered.  Jaycee: she gave it back and walked to her house.



Dawn: "How do you put up with me after I did that to you? A-and don't say I'm not the same person, because I-I am."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "How do you put up with me after I did that to you? A-and don't say I'm not the same person, because I-I am."



Jordan: he didn't know what to say. He hated thinking that she was the same person who did that to him "Dawn...I love you" he said quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he didn't know what to say. He hated thinking that she was the same person who did that to him "Dawn...I love you" he said quietly.




Dawn: "I love you too. I'm sorry!" She sobbed. She shakily stroked his neck, pulling away quickly. "I'm scared of myself, Jordan. I-I feel like something will take over me and I'll actually do it again. I feel the adrenaline that I had when I did it. I-I would never ever do that to you, b-but-I just-I'm sorry!" She cried more.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I love you too. I'm sorry!" She sobbed. She shakily stroked his neck, pulling away quickly. "I'm scared of myself, Jordan. I-I feel like something will take over me and I'll actually do it again. I feel the adrenaline that I had when I did it. I-I would never ever do that to you, b-but-I just-I'm sorry!" She cried more.



Jordan: he hugged her tightly trying to quiet her. "Oh Dawn, it's going to be okay. You aren't in Chemical Alley anymore, you aren't made to do that anymore. It's going to be okay. It's the middle of the night, you're tired, and I know you're scared of this world still. You'll be okay Dawn. You will be." He didn't know what else to say.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he hugged her tightly trying to quiet her. "Oh Dawn, it's going to be okay. You aren't in Chemical Alley anymore, you aren't made to do that anymore. It's going to be okay. It's the middle of the night, you're tired, and I know you're scared of this world still. You'll be okay Dawn. You will be." He didn't know what else to say.



Dawn: she nodded. "I love you." She mumbled quietly and yawned. She put her head against his chest and hugged him around his stomach. "I promise I'll never hurt you." She closed her eyes.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she nodded. "I love you." She mumbled quietly and yawned. She put her head against his chest and hugged him around his stomach. "I promise I'll never hurt you." She closed her eyes.



Jordan: "I love you too." it scared him a little that she was only promising not to hurt him, not that she wouldn't hurt anyone. He held her against him and lay back. He hoped his mom wouldn't get mad. She needed him right now. He closed his eyes.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I love you too." it scared him a little that she was only promising not to hurt him, not that she wouldn't hurt anyone. He held her against him and lay back. He hoped his mom wouldn't get mad. She needed him right now. He closed his eyes.



Dawn: she slowly fell asleep. She trembled slightly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she slowly fell asleep. She trembled slightly.



Jordan: he decided that if his mom got mad she would explain to her. She'd understand or he hoped she would. He was usually up before her anyway. He let himself fall asleep.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he decided that if his mom got mad she would explain to her. She'd understand or he hoped she would. He was usually up before her anyway. He let himself fall asleep.



Dawn: she moaned his name in her sleep.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she moaned his name in her sleep.



Jordan: he held her close to him as he slept.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he held her close to him as he slept.



Dawn: she woke up to the sun shining through the windows. She realized she had been sleeping with Jordan. He looked so cute asleep. She was nervous that miss Caroline would find them, but it felt so nice to be in his arms, she couldn't leave. She wished he didn't have to go to school.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she woke up to the sun shining through the windows. She realized she had been sleeping with Jordan. He looked so cute asleep. She was nervous that miss Caroline would find them, but it felt so nice to be in his arms, she couldn't leave. She wished he didn't have to go to school.



Jordan: he slowly woke up. He smiled at Dawn. Looking at the time he sat up and rubbed his eyes "Good morning beautiful. I'm going to go run, did you still want to come?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he slowly woke up. He smiled at Dawn. Looking at the time he sat up and rubbed his eyes "Good morning beautiful. I'm going to go run, did you still want to come?"



Dawn: she smiled. "Okay." She sat up and stretched. "We broke your mom's rule." She said quietly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. "Okay." She sat up and stretched. "We broke your mom's rule." She said quietly.



Jordan: he smiled "I know. Shhh don't tell" he said with a small laugh.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "I know. Shhh don't tell" he said with a small laugh.



Dawn: "I won't."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I won't."



Jordan: "okay." He quickly went into the bathroom and changed into shorts. He pulled his shirt off as he walked out. He started tying on his shoes. He yawned.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "Thank you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "okay." He quickly went into the bathroom and changed into shorts. He pulled his shirt off as he walked out. He started tying on his shoes. He yawned.



Dawn: she pulled off her shirt so she was wearing a sports bra, then went and changed into some shorts that Caroline had bought for her. She pulled off her socks. "I like running barefoot."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Thank you."



Marcus: he sat up and yawned. "Good morning, sunshine."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she pulled off her shirt so she was wearing a sports bra, then went and changed into some shorts that Caroline had bought for her. She pulled off her socks. "I like running barefoot."



Jordan: he shrugged "alright. Ready?" he opened the door. It was weird to not grab his iPod but this time he had someone to run with.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he shrugged "alright. Ready?" he opened the door. It was weird to not grab his iPod but this time he had someone to run with.



Dawn: she stretched. "Yeah."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she stretched. "Yeah."



Jordan: he went out the door closing it behind him and jogged down the steps. He was exhausted from not getting enough sleep, but he had to run.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he went out the door closing it behind him and jogged down the steps. He was exhausted from not getting enough sleep, but he had to run.



Dawn: "You okay, sweetheart?" She took his hand as they went down the steps.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You okay, sweetheart?" She took his hand as they went down the steps.



Jordan: "yes, I'm just tired" he held hand and started to run.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yes, I'm just tired" he held hand and started to run.



Dawn: "Sorry, that's my fault. How about you do half of what you normally do, if you're so tired?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Sorry, that's my fault. How about you do half of what you normally do, if you're so tired?"



Jordan: "It's not your fault. I can't just do half though, track tryouts are coming up. I need to make sure I'm ready. I'm okay." He ran.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "Morning." she smiled.

Ciel: "I'll see you later." he smiled, seeing his house.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "It's not your fault. I can't just do half though, track tryouts are coming up. I need to make sure I'm ready. I'm okay." He ran.



Dawn: "Okay." She ran faster.

Marcus: "I have another counseling appointment today." He said quietly and stretched.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Morning." she smiled.
> 
> Ciel: "I'll see you later." he smiled, seeing his house.





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay." She ran faster.
> 
> Marcus: "I have another counseling appointment today." He said quietly and stretched.



Jordan: he let go of her hand as they ran faster. He smiled at her and led her through the route he normally took. 

Jaycee: "bye" she had said. She went inside. Her family was asleep as she snuck into her room. She fell asleep.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he let go of her hand as they ran faster. He smiled at her and led her through the route he normally took.  Jaycee: "bye" she had said. She went inside. Her family was asleep as she snuck into her room. She fell asleep.



Dawn: she grinned.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she grinned.



Jordan: he continued running. He used to run by Jaycee's house but since they had broken up he changed it so he didn't anymore. He loved having Dawn by his side.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he continued running. He used to run by Jaycee's house but since they had broken up he changed it so he didn't anymore. He loved having Dawn by his side.



Dawn: "What do you do at school? Should I go sometime?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "What do you do at school? Should I go sometime?"



Jordan: "I go to lots of classes and do the work they give me. I don't know if you have to go or not. It'd be kind of hard for you to start going now. I wish I didn't have to go."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I go to lots of classes and do the work they give me. I don't know if you have to go or not. It'd be kind of hard for you to start going now. I wish I didn't have to go."



Dawn: "Could I go with you today, to just see what you do? If it would be okay with the school leaders?"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He walked inside the house. "Finny, I know you're on the couch. I don't mind." he hopped next to the dog.

Lynn: "Okay." she nodded in undertanding.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He walked inside the house. "Finny, I know you're on the couch. I don't mind." he hopped next to the dog.  Lynn: "Okay." she nodded in undertanding.



Marcus: "I'm sorry, Lynn. I want this to be over too."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "I just want you to be okay. Don't let that counselor make you think anything that's not true."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "I just want you to be okay. Don't let that counselor make you think anything that's not true."



Marcus: "I don't know what's true or not anymore." He said quietly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Could I go with you today, to just see what you do? If it would be okay with the school leaders?"



Jordan: "um" he said thinking "I guess that would probably be alright. We could have my mom call the school when we get back" he paused "do you think Marcus will be okay?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "um" he said thinking "I guess that would probably be alright. We could have my mom call the school when we get back" he paused "do you think Marcus will be okay?"



Dawn: "Yes, I'm sure he'll be fine. He has Lynn."


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: Sorry I have been absent from this thread a lot, so can someone please fill me in?


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Yes, I'm sure he'll be fine. He has Lynn."



Jordan: "okay" he started on the last strip before he'd get back home. His hair stuck to his forehead and his skin shone with sweat. "we could pretend you were looking at the school because you were thinking about going there."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "okay" he started on the last strip before he'd get back home. His hair stuck to his forehead and his skin shone with sweat. "we could pretend you were looking at the school because you were thinking about going there."



Dawn: "Or we could tell the truth." She wasn't sweating at all and wondered why Jordan was sweating so much.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Or we could tell the truth." She wasn't sweating at all and wondered why Jordan was sweating so much.



Jordan: "what is the truth?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "what is the truth?"



Dawn: "that I have never been to school and I wanted to know exactly what school is."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "that I have never been to school and I wanted to know exactly what school is."



Jordan: "I guess that would probably work." he ran up the steps to the apartment. "are you sure you really want to go? It's really boring." he had some reservations about Brittany and Dawn possibly being together.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I guess that would probably work." he ran up the steps to the apartment. "are you sure you really want to go? It's really boring." he had some reservations about Brittany and Dawn possibly being together.



Dawn: "I want to see where you go every day."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I want to see where you go every day."



Jordan: "okay." he went inside. He grabbed clothing from his room "good morning Marcus, Lynn." His mom was up. "Morning" he said. "hey mom, is there anyway you could call school? Dawn really wanted to come with me today to see what it's like."

Caroline: "good morning. I guess I can. It won't distract you or anything having her there will it?" 

Jordan: "no, I'll be fine."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "okay." he went inside. He grabbed clothing from his room "good morning Marcus, Lynn." His mom was up. "Morning" he said. "hey mom, is there anyway you could call school? Dawn really wanted to come with me today to see what it's like."  Caroline: "good morning. I guess I can. It won't distract you or anything having her there will it?"  Jordan: "no, I'll be fine."



Dawn: "Good morning, ma'am."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Good morning, ma'am."



Caroline: "good morning" she said with a smile. 

Jordan: he went to shower while his mom called. 

Caroline: she grabbed the phone and dialed. "hi, this is Caroline Wilson...." she explained that Dawn had wanted to see what a real school was like and wanted to know if it was okay for her to stick with Jordan today. The person on the other end of the line knew her. Since Jordan was so popular a lot of people knew her as well. After she had gotten her answer she was asked how she was, an how Jordan was doing. She answered these questions telling her they were both doing fine.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: "good morning" she said with a smile.
> 
> Jordan: he went to shower while his mom called.
> 
> Caroline: she grabbed the phone and dialed. "hi, this is Caroline Wilson...." she explained that Dawn had wanted to see what a real school was like and wanted to know if it was okay for her to stick with Jordan today. The person on the other end of the line knew her. Since Jordan was so popular a lot of people knew her as well. After she had gotten her answer she was asked how she was, an how Jordan was doing. She answered these questions telling her they were both doing fine.



Dawn: "So is it okay?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "So is it okay?"



Caroline: she nodded "yeah, they said it's fine as long as you aren't 'disruptive,' but I'm sure you won't be."

Jordan: he showered, changed, and shaved before stepping out of the bathroom "can you come?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Caroline: she nodded "yeah, they said it's fine as long as you aren't 'disruptive,' but I'm sure you won't be."  Jordan: he showered, changed, and shaved before stepping out of the bathroom "can you come?"



Dawn: "Yeah, I can. I need to get ready too, I guess. What am I supposed to wear?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Yeah, I can. I need to get ready too, I guess. What am I supposed to wear?"



Jordan: he smiled "okay." He hoped Brittany wouldn't cause any trouble. "Just wear something casual." he was wearing jeans and a t-shirt. He sent a text to Marina hoping Dawn wouldn't be annoyed 'do you want a ride to school?'


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "okay." He hoped Brittany wouldn't cause any trouble. "Just wear something casual." he was wearing jeans and a t-shirt. He sent a text to Marina hoping Dawn wouldn't be annoyed 'do you want a ride to school?'



Marina: 'sure.'

Dawn: she went to take a shower. She screamed when she got in. "Jordan, how do you make it not so hot?!" She called.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: 'sure.'
> 
> Dawn: she went to take a shower. She screamed when she got in. "Jordan, how do you make it not so hot?!" She called.



Jordan: he stood outside of the curtain and explained how to change the temperature.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he stood outside of the curtain and explained how to change the temperature.



Dawn: "Thank you." She peaked her head around the curtain and kissed his cheek. She laughed.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Thank you." She peaked her head around the curtain and kissed his cheek. She laughed.



Jordan: he laughed "love you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he laughed "love you."



Dawn: she smiled. "Love you more." She washed her hair. "So tell me about school."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. "Love you more." She washed her hair. "So tell me about school."



Jordan: "I don't know. There's a lot of people there, we each have our own schedule which we follow and go to our classes. Each class has a teacher and we learn something from them in each class."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I don't know. There's a lot of people there, we each have our own schedule which we follow and go to our classes. Each class has a teacher and we learn something from them in each class."



Dawn: "So you learn a lot? What are you learning about now?" She rinsed the shampoo and conditioner out of her hair.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "So you learn a lot? What are you learning about now?" She rinsed the shampoo and conditioner out of her hair.



Jordan: "stuff I won't need in real life" he said with a laugh "complicated math equations and how to write book analysis's and about the government."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "stuff I won't need in real life" he said with a laugh "complicated math equations and how to write book analysis's and about the government."



Dawn: "Weird. Close your eyes. I need to get out." She turned off the water


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Weird. Close your eyes. I need to get out." She turned off the water



Jordan: "okay" he closed his eyes.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "okay" he closed his eyes.



Dawn: she stepped out of the shower, kissed his lips gently, and wrapped a towel around herself. "You're good. You can open your eyes." She smiled and dried her hair with another towel.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she stepped out of the shower, kissed his lips gently, and wrapped a towel around herself. "You're good. You can open your eyes." She smiled and dried her hair with another towel.



Jordan: he smiled when she kissed him and opened his eyes when she said he could.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled when she kissed him and opened his eyes when she said he could.



Dawn: "So I just wear something like what you're wearing?" She stepped closer to him and put her arms around his shoulders, hugging him gently. "I love you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "So I just wear something like what you're wearing?" She stepped closer to him and put her arms around his shoulders, hugging him gently. "I love you."



Jordan: he looked down at what he was wearing "yeah, something like this. I love you too." He kissed her. 

Caroline: "I'm leaving!" she called "see you when I get home!" she was doing her best not to let it bother her that she never had time with Jordan anymore.

Jordan: "bye mom! Love you."

Caroline: "I love you too" she said quietly before leaving.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked down at what he was wearing "yeah, something like this. I love you too." He kissed her.  Caroline: "I'm leaving!" she called "see you when I get home!" she was doing her best not to let it bother her that she never had time with Jordan anymore.  Jordan: "bye mom! Love you."  Caroline: "I love you too" she said quietly before leaving.



Dawn: "Bye ma'am!" She kissed Jordan back then went to get her clothes. She saw Marcus and Lynn. She smiled and waved at them.

Marcus: he looked up at her awkwardly and waved back. "H-hi, Dawn. You're going to school with Jordan?"

Dawn: "Yeah." She walked back into the bathroom with the clothes. She made Jordan close his eyes again and she changed. "Does this look alright?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Bye ma'am!" She kissed Jordan back then went to get her clothes. She saw Marcus and Lynn. She smiled and waved at them.
> 
> Marcus: he looked up at her awkwardly and waved back. "H-hi, Dawn. You're going to school with Jordan?"
> 
> Dawn: "Yeah." She walked back into the bathroom with the clothes. She made Jordan close his eyes again and she changed. "Does this look alright?"



Jordan: he had closed his eyes and then opened them "yeah, you look nice."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he had closed his eyes and then opened them "yeah, you look nice."



Dawn: "Thank you." She kissed his cheek. "Wanna brush my hair for me?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Thank you." She kissed his cheek. "Wanna brush my hair for me?"



Jordan: "umm sure. Okay." he grabbed a hairbrush and walked out of the bathroom sitting down. He pulled Dawn onto his lap and kissed her cheek.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "umm sure. Okay." he grabbed a hairbrush and walked out of the bathroom sitting down. He pulled Dawn onto his lap and kissed her cheek.



Dawn: she grinned and blushed slightly. "I'm excited for today."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she grinned and blushed slightly. "I'm excited for today."



Jordan: he started gently brushing through her hair. "me too. I'm glad I don't have to leave you today."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he started gently brushing through her hair. "me too. I'm glad I don't have to leave you today."



Dawn: "I miss you so much when you leave.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I miss you so much when you leave.



Jordan: "I miss you too." he finished brushing her hair and leaned around her kissing her cheek again.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He woke up. Finny was on his stomach. "Finny, you're squeezing all of the air out of me!"

Lynn: She got ready for the day, tying her hair up in a ponytail with a green ribbon. She walked to Marcus.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I miss you too." he finished brushing her hair and leaned around her kissing her cheek again.



Dawn: she got up and sat back down on Jordan's lap so she was facing him. She hugged him tight. "I love you so much."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He woke up. Finny was on his stomach. "Finny, you're squeezing all of the air out of me!"  Lynn: She got ready for the day, tying her hair up in a ponytail with a green ribbon. She walked to Marcus.



Marcus: his eyes widened. "You look absolutely stunning, love."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: his eyes widened. "You look absolutely stunning, love."



Lynn: She smiled. "Thanks, Marcus." she kissed his cheek.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She smiled. "Thanks, Marcus." she kissed his cheek.



Marcus: he smiled. "N-not that you don't always look beautiful, b-but you look really nice today. I like it when you pull your hair back."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He woke up. Finny was on his stomach. "Finny, you're squeezing all of the air out of me!"
> 
> Lynn: She got ready for the day, tying her hair up in a ponytail with a green ribbon. She walked to Marcus.





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she got up and sat back down on Jordan's lap so she was facing him. She hugged him tight. "I love you so much."



Jaycee: she woke up and got ready throwing makeup on and putting on jeans and a loose fitting long sleeve shirt that hung off of her shoulder. She stepped out of her room with her backpack on. 

Chris: "two nights in a row Jaycee? This isn't okay."

Jaycee: "I know dad. I'm sorry. He-uh-he needed me."

Chris: "how is this guy? I don't exactly think he's being a good influence on you. When you were with Jordan you never-"

Jaycee: she cut him off "don't talk about Jordan. It wasn't exactly my choice for him to break up with me."

Chris: "sorry. Now go to school. But I need you to come straight home after."

Jaycee: she nodded and grabbed her purse before walking out the door.

Jordan: "I love you too. So very much. Are you ready to go?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she woke up and got ready throwing makeup on and putting on jeans and a loose fitting long sleeve shirt that hung off of her shoulder. She stepped out of her room with her backpack on.  Chris: "two nights in a row Jaycee? This isn't okay."  Jaycee: "I know dad. I'm sorry. He-uh-he needed me."  Chris: "how is this guy? I don't exactly think he's being a good influence on you. When you were with Jordan you never-"  Jaycee: she cut him off "don't talk about Jordan. It wasn't exactly my choice for him to break up with me."  Chris: "sorry. Now go to school. But I need you to come straight home after."  Jaycee: she nodded and grabbed her purse before walking out the door.  Jordan: "I love you too. So very much. Are you ready to go?"



Dawn; "I guess so." She kissed him then stood. "I'm kinda nervous. Will they be mean to me like at the game?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn; "I guess so." She kissed him then stood. "I'm kinda nervous. Will they be mean to me like at the game?"



Jordan: "I really hope not. If they are you just have to ignore them. Goodbye Marcus, Karen, Lynn. Marcus, I'm going to keep my phone on me. Please don't hesitate to call me" he opened the door.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I really hope not. If they are you just have to ignore them. Goodbye Marcus, Karen, Lynn. Marcus, I'm going to keep my phone on me. Please don't hesitate to call me" he opened the door.



Marcus: "Okay, Jordan. I get it. Goodbye."

Dawn: she stepped out the door.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Okay, Jordan. I get it. Goodbye."
> 
> Dawn: she stepped out the door.



Jordan: he felt like Marcus had started to get annoyed with him "goodbye" he closed the door and walked down the steps. He looked at Dawn when they were alone. He swallowed "Dawn, I need to talk to you about something."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he felt like Marcus had started to get annoyed with him "goodbye" he closed the door and walked down the steps. He looked at Dawn when they were alone. He swallowed "Dawn, I need to talk to you about something."



Dawn: "Am I in trouble?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Am I in trouble?"



Jordan: "no" he bit his lip "please don't get upset with me. It's just, last night. You told me how afraid of everything and everyone you were. That you were afraid of my friends, Karen, Marcus, yourself...my mother. and then you promised that you would never hurt me. Can you promise you won't hurt anyone?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "no" he bit his lip "please don't get upset with me. It's just, last night. You told me how afraid of everything and everyone you were. That you were afraid of my friends, Karen, Marcus, yourself...my mother. and then you promised that you would never hurt me. Can you promise you won't hurt anyone?"



Dawn: she looked up, slightly shocked. She then lowered her head. "Yes, I promise I won't hurt anyone else."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she looked up, slightly shocked. She then lowered her head. "Yes, I promise I won't hurt anyone else."



Jordan: he felt bad for asking but he had to. He wrapped her in a hug "thank you." he felt relieved.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He looked at the clock. "I'm late!" he quickly changed into a black tank top and jeans with a jacket. He went outside. "Oh my god...I forgot...no car." he started to run to school.

Lynn: "Really?" she smiled.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he felt bad for asking but he had to. He wrapped her in a hug "thank you." he felt relieved.


  Dawn: "Yeah." She said quietly. He didn't trust her...

Marcus: he smiled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Yeah." She said quietly. He didn't trust her...
> 
> Marcus: he smiled.



Jordan: "I love you. I'm sorry. I shouldn't have asked. I just-sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I love you. I'm sorry. I shouldn't have asked. I just-sorry."



Dawn: "It's fine." She said quietly. "C-can we go?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "It's fine." She said quietly. "C-can we go?"



Jordan: "yes" he got into his car "we've got to pick up Marina. Then we'll go to school." he still felt bad for asking her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yes" he got into his car "we've got to pick up Marina. Then we'll go to school." he still felt bad for asking her.



Dawn: "Okay." She sat in the back and pulled her knees to her chest.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay." She sat in the back and pulled her knees to her chest.



Jordan: he looked at her in the mirror as he drove. He wished she would have sat next to him. "you're mad at me aren't you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked at her in the mirror as he drove. He wished she would have sat next to him. "you're mad at me aren't you."



Dawn: "No."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "No."



Jordan: "I really am sorry." He pulled up to Marina's.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I really am sorry." He pulled up to Marina's.



Marina: she walked over to the car. "Dawn, could you sit in the front? I'm sorry, I need somewhere to put my crutches."

Dawn: she nodded and sat in the front.

Marina: "Dawn, are you alright?" She asked as she sat down.

Dawn: "Yes."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He got to school. 'I can't believe the bus route doesn't come near my house...' he thought. He saw a few people look at him with concern.

Sophie: She walked up to Ciel "Ciel, are you okay? I was wondering where you were yesterday." his best friend told him. She tugged on the sleeves of her sweater.

Ciel: "Yeah...I might've gotten into a teeny tiny car crash, Sophie..."

Sophie: She started at him with a blank look. "Ciel...you...idiot. I can't believe you would get into something like that! But, not that I'm blaming you, I'm thanking heavens you're not DEAD!" She hugged him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she walked over to the car. "Dawn, could you sit in the front? I'm sorry, I need somewhere to put my crutches."
> 
> Dawn: she nodded and sat in the front.
> 
> Marina: "Dawn, are you alright?" She asked as she sat down.
> 
> Dawn: "Yes."



Jordan: he felt terrible. He had ruined things when he wasn't trying to. Dawn had been excited to go to school with him and now she probably just wanted to go home. "Dawn, What can I do?" he whispered.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he felt terrible. He had ruined things when he wasn't trying to. Dawn had been excited to go to school with him and now she probably just wanted to go home. "Dawn, What can I do?" he whispered.



Dawn: "Nothing. I'm absolutely fine."

Marina: she sighed. "What did you do, Jordan?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Jaycee: she walked into school. She didn't have the normal confidence she used to. Everyone seemed to be pitying her. They knew she had been dumped and then she had missed school yesterday. they didn't know that wasn't the reason. she saw Ciel hugging a girl but ignored it. She walked by him. She couldn't stop thinking about what her dad said.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Nothing. I'm absolutely fine."
> 
> Marina: she sighed. "What did you do, Jordan?"



Jordan: he drove to school and pulled into his parking spot "I um-I-I asked for a promise that I shouldn't have needed to hear."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He looked and saw Jaycee. "I gotta go, Sophie..." he ran after her. "Jaycee!"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he drove to school and pulled into his parking spot "I um-I-I asked for a promise that I shouldn't have needed to hear."



Marina: "You should be trusting enough to not have to ask."

Dawn: she looked at her feet.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked and saw Jaycee. "I gotta go, Sophie..." he ran after her. "Jaycee!"





Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "You should be trusting enough to not have to ask."
> 
> Dawn: she looked at her feet.



Jaycee: she heard him and stopped walking "hey Ciel."

Jordan: he sighed "I know. I'm sorry" he kissed Dawn's cheek.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she heard him and stopped walking "hey Ciel."
> 
> Jordan: he sighed "I know. I'm sorry" he kissed Dawn's cheek.



Ciel: "Hi. Something wrong?" he asked.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she heard him and stopped walking "hey Ciel."  Jordan: he sighed "I know. I'm sorry" he kissed Dawn's cheek.



Dawn: "Stop apologizing. I'm fine." She winced slightly when he kissed her.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Hi. Something wrong?" he asked.



Jaycee: "my parents aren't very happy with me, and right now everyone is just viewing me as 'The girl Jordan dumped.'" she looked down. She didn't mention what her dad said about him being a bad influence on her.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Stop apologizing. I'm fine." She winced slightly when he kissed her.



Jordan: he got out of the car and sighed. He slung his bag over a shoulder. He offered his hand to Dawn.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he got out of the car and sighed. He slung his bag over a shoulder. He offered his hand to Dawn.



Dawn: she reluctantly took his hand.

Marina: she got out of the car and walked on the other side of Jordan.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she reluctantly took his hand.
> 
> Marina: she got out of the car and walked on the other side of Jordan.



Jordan: he didn't know what to say to make things better. He held her hand and walked inside, to the loud hallway filled with high schoolers.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he didn't know what to say to make things better. He held her hand and walked inside, to the loud hallway filled with high schoolers.



Dawn: her grip on his hand tightened. This was scary.

 Marina: she went to her locker.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: her grip on his hand tightened. This was scary.
> 
> Marina: she went to her locker.



Jordan: he led her to his locker and opened it "it's okay" he whispered.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he led her to his locker and opened it "it's okay" he whispered.



Dawn: she shook her head slightly. "There are so many people looking at us."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she shook her head slightly. "There are so many people looking at us."



Jordan: "ignore them" the looks didn't bother him like they did others "it's fine" he gave her a comforting smile.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "ignore them" the looks didn't bother him like they did others "it's fine" he gave her a comforting smile.



Dawn: "Okay." She looked down.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay." She looked down.



Jordan: he fished through his locker and grabbed what he needed. 

Eli: he walked up to them "hey Dawn, what are you doing here?" he asked with a smile.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he fished through his locker and grabbed what he needed.  Eli: he walked up to them "hey Dawn, what are you doing here?" he asked with a smile.



Dawn: "I-I get t-to observe t-today."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I-I get t-to observe t-today."



Eli: "oh, awesome. You okay?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Eli: "oh, awesome. You okay?"



Dawn: "No." She said quietly. She wanted to leave, but there was nowhere she could run.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "No." She said quietly. She wanted to leave, but there was nowhere she could run.



Jordan: he put an arm around her.

Eli: "it probably is a little intimidating."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he put an arm around her.  Eli: "it probably is a little intimidating."



Dawn: she pulled away. "S-stop." She said quietly. And yes, it was a lot intimidating.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Oh..." he frowned. "Uhm...that was my friend Sophie back there."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she pulled away. "S-stop." She said quietly. And yes, it was a lot intimidating.



Jordan: "stop what?" he said feeling hurt. 

Eli: he saw Leah, his girlfriend. "I-uh, I'm gonna go" he said knowing something was going on. He greeted Leah with a kiss on the cheek.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Oh..." he frowned. "Uhm...that was my friend Sophie back there."



Jaycee: "oh" she said simply. She caught another look of pity from a girl she didn't think she had ever even talked to. She sighed "he is such a jerk" she said under her breath referring to Jordan.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "stop what?" he said feeling hurt.  Eli: he saw Leah, his girlfriend. "I-uh, I'm gonna go" he said knowing something was going on. He greeted Leah with a kiss on the cheek.



Dawn: "Just stop." She walked into a bathroom, but returned a minute later, her face bright pink. Laugher erupted from inside the bathroom. The boy's bathroom. There really wasn't anywhere she could run.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "oh" she said simply. She caught another look of pity from a girl she didn't think she had ever even talked to. She sighed "he is such a jerk" she said under her breath referring to Jordan.



Ciel: "I'm...gonna....go....bye." he went back to Sophie.

Sophie "Why were you talking to Jaycee? She has about fourty times more social status than we ever will! That's crazy!"

Ciel: "I know that...believe me, she's way out of my league. We met a while ago..."

Sophie: "Okay. That makes sense. And considering that we're practically invisible to everybody, that's amazing, Ciel."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Just stop." She walked into a bathroom, but returned a minute later, her face bright pink. Laugher erupted from inside the bathroom. The boy's bathroom. There really wasn't anywhere she could run.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I'm...gonna....go....bye." he went back to Sophie.
> 
> Sophie "Why were you talking to Jaycee? She has about fourty times more social status than we ever will! That's crazy!"
> 
> Ciel: "I know that...believe me, she's way out of my league. We met a while ago..."
> 
> Sophie: "Okay. That makes sense. And considering that we're practically invisible to everybody, that's amazing, Ciel."



Jordan: he walked over to Marina, he heard the laughing. He turned and sighed seeing Dawn, he felt bad for her. He knew she just wanted to go home "what do I do Marina?" he waved Dawn over to him.

Jaycee: she went to her locker. She smile when a friend came up to her.

Christy: "hey, how are you doing?" 

Jaycee: she shrugged "I don't need him. Time to move on."

Christy: "well good for you. It seems he has."

Jaycee: "what do you mean?"

Christy: "oh, he walked in with his girlfriend this morning."

Jaycee: "why is she here? Is he just trying to rub it in" she looked for him standing on tip toe.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he walked over to Marina, he heard the laughing. He turned and sighed seeing Dawn, he felt bad for her. He knew she just wanted to go home "what do I do Marina?" he waved Dawn over to him.  Jaycee: she went to her locker. She smile when a friend came up to her.  Christy: "hey, how are you doing?"  Jaycee: she shrugged "I don't need him. Time to move on."  Christy: "well good for you. It seems he has."  Jaycee: "what do you mean?"  Christy: "oh, he walked in with his girlfriend this morning."  Jaycee: "why is she here? Is he just trying to rub it in" she looked for him standing on tip toe.



Dawn: "I'm never getting that image out of my head..." She said quietly and slowly walked over to Jordan, trying, and failing to ignore the snickers.

Marina: "Just be there for her, I guess. I don't really know."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm never getting that image out of my head..." She said quietly and slowly walked over to Jordan, trying, and failing to ignore the snickers.
> 
> Marina: "Just be there for her, I guess. I don't really know."



Jaycee: she spotted him. It wasn't too hard since he was taller than most of the crowd and she knew where his locker was. She walked up to him. "hi Dawn, Marina" she said sounding friendly, then she turned to Jordan "we need to talk" she said taking hold of his wrist and pulling him through the crowd.

Jordan: "Jaycee, stop." he pulled his arm from her grip but walked with her until they were in a quieter corner "what?"

Jaycee: "why is she here?"

Jordan: "Dawn? I thought you liked her."

Jaycee: "I do like Dawn. But here all she is is your girlfriend. Are you trying to make people pity me more by showing that you really have moved on. You're trying to win, well I'm sorry I didn't get into a relationship the moment after you said we're done."

Jordan: "Jaycee this has nothing to do with you. She wanted to see what school was like."

Jaycee: "she didn't want to leave your side. Could you just stop acting like you've forgotten I exist. My feelings should matter. I am sick of everyone asking 'how I'm doing.' You aren't that great Jordan."

Jordan: "Jaycee, I-"

Jaycee: "everyone thinks I should be with you, even my father. But I don't want that. At all. I needed to say all of this. Now go ahead. Go show everyone how you can't be single for more than an hour."


----------



## danibryan819

Sophie: "Ciel, you know what happened between her and...."

Ciel: "Yeah, of course I do. She was acting al nice over the weekend, but now she just seems like a big ball of...depression and stuff...it's wierd." he mumbled.

Sophie: "Hmm....you know what day it is don't you? I wouldn't think you forgot it..."

Ciel: He looked at the date. "The principal's going to make an announcement today. I know exactly how it goes too...'In memorial of Luca Macken, I hope you all visit his grave at the cemetary and wish Ciel Dakota a good day. He was a great young man, and it is unfortunate that he had to have an early demise..." he recited the words. "Three years ago today." he frowned.

Sophie: "It'll be okay, Ciel..." she patted his back.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she spotted him. It wasn't too hard since he was taller than most of the crowd and she knew where his locker was. She walked up to him. "hi Dawn, Marina" she said sounding friendly, then she turned to Jordan "we need to talk" she said taking hold of his wrist and pulling him through the crowd.  Jordan: "Jaycee, stop." he pulled his arm from her grip but walked with her until they were in a quieter corner "what?"  Jaycee: "why is she here?"  Jordan: "Dawn? I thought you liked her."  Jaycee: "I do like Dawn. But here all she is is your girlfriend. Are you trying to make people pity me more by showing that you really have moved on. You're trying to win, well I'm sorry I didn't get into a relationship the moment after you said we're done."  Jordan: "Jaycee this has nothing to do with you. She wanted to see what school was like."  Jaycee: "she didn't want to leave your side. Could you just stop acting like you've forgotten I exist. My feelings should matter. I am sick of everyone asking 'how I'm doing.' You aren't that great Jordan."  Jordan: "Jaycee, I-"  Jaycee: "everyone thinks I should be with you, even my father. But I don't want that. At all. I needed to say all of this. Now go ahead. Go show everyone how you can't be single for more than an hour."



Dawn: she heard them talking about her and sighed. She was making Jaycee upset. She slid down the wall and put her face in her hands. "I wanna go home." There was laughing all around her and Jaycee was mad at her and Jordan didn't trust her and everything was so horrible.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she heard them talking about her and sighed. She was making Jaycee upset. She slid down the wall and put her face in her hands. "I wanna go home." There was laughing all around her and Jaycee was mad at her and Jordan didn't trust her and everything was so horrible.



Jordan: "Jaycee I wasn't trying to hurt you. I didn't even think about-"

Jaycee: "that's the problem!" she screamed not caring as the hall looked at them. She lowered her voice "you know, I could have really used someone these past couple of days. It hurts knowing you don't even think about me. You have no idea what I've been doing."

Jordan: he glanced over at Dawn "I'm so sorry. Do you want to tell me what's been happening?"

Jaycee: "nope" she said turning and walking off. As she passed Dawn she held her hand out to her. "can I help?" she said kindly. Her heart went out to her even if she wished it didn't.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Dawn: she heard them talking about her and sighed. She was making Jaycee upset. She slid down the wall and put her face in her hands. "I wanna go home." There was laughing all around her and Jaycee was mad at her and Jordan didn't trust her and everything was so horrible.



Sophie: She looked at Dawn. "That's sad...isn't she observing? She's taking everything seriously. Overreacting. I'd think everybody would have common sense. But she doesn't really..."

Ciel: "She's a transfer. Back where she came from, she didn't know people. She's overreacting everything because she hasn't ever seen it. She's practically like a child. Lynn told me about where she came from." he mumbled. Dawn really was like a child. Lynn had told him how she was scared of cars. To him, it was like somebody from the Victorian Era time travelled to the twenty-first century. Everything would be difficult.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "Jaycee I wasn't trying to hurt you. I didn't even think about-"  Jaycee: "that's the problem!" she screamed not caring as the hall looked at them. She lowered her voice "you know, I could have really used someone these past couple of days. It hurts knowing you don't even think about me. You have no idea what I've been doing."  Jordan: he glanced over at Dawn "I'm so sorry. Do you want to tell me what's been happening?"  Jaycee: "nope" she said turning and walking off. As she passed Dawn she held her hand out to her. "can I help?" she said kindly. Her heart went out to her even if she wished it didn't.



Dawn: "No." She said quietly. "You should hate me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "No." She said quietly. "You should hate me."



Jaycee: "I don't. I'm mad at Jordan. Not you. It's different." Her hand was still out for her.

Jordan: he watched them staying where he was. He knew the whispers were about either Dawn, Jaycee, or him.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "I don't. I'm mad at Jordan. Not you. It's different." Her hand was still out for her.  Jordan: he watched them staying where he was. He knew the whispers were about either Dawn, Jaycee, or him.



Dawn: "It's my fault you're hurting. I never meant to hurt you. I am sorry. Truly sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "It's my fault you're hurting. I never meant to hurt you. I am sorry. Truly sorry."



Jaycee: "thank you Dawn. It's not really your fault. But thank you."

Jordan: her words echoed in his head. He didn't mean to hurt her like this. Jaycee hated him and Dawn was mad at him. He slowly walked up to them. 

Jaycee: she pretended not to notice him.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "thank you Dawn. It's not really your fault. But thank you."  Jordan: her words echoed in his head. He didn't mean to hurt her like this. Jaycee hated him and Dawn was mad at him. He slowly walked up to them.  Jaycee: she pretended not to notice him.



Dawn: she frowned. "It is my fault."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she frowned. "It is my fault."



Jaycee: "come on, stand up. You're okay. Don't worry about me."

Jordan: he looked at Marina. If he was so great why did he hurt everyone all of the time.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "come on, stand up. You're okay. Don't worry about me."  Jordan: he looked at Marina. If he was so great why did he hurt everyone all of the time.



Dawn: she stood shakily. "Sorry."

Marina: she patted his back. "It's okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she stood shakily. "Sorry."
> 
> Marina: she patted his back. "It's okay."



Jaycee: she smiled slightly "it's okay. Now, high school is full of mean people. You just have to find the nice one's, they're out there. I'll help you."

Jordan: he shook his head "but it's not" he mumbled. He had a pit in his stomach, he just wanted to go home.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she smiled slightly "it's okay. Now, high school is full of mean people. You just have to find the nice one's, they're out there. I'll help you."
> 
> Jordan: he shook his head "but it's not" he mumbled. He had a pit in his stomach, he just wanted to go home.



Dawn: she nodded and hugged Jaycee. "Thank you. Y-you might not want to be around me though, I'm going through Jordan's classes today." she looked at Jordan and smiled slightly. She was sorry.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He walked around with Sophie. A few people came up to him, asking what was wrong. "I was just absent, don't freak out."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she nodded and hugged Jaycee. "Thank you. Y-you might not want to be around me though, I'm going through Jordan's classes today." she looked at Jordan and smiled slightly. She was sorry.



Jaycee: she hugged her back "okay." She had one class with Jordan but she didn't plan on sitting anywhere near him even though she normally sat right next to him. "I'm going to go to my class. See you later." She ignored the looks as she walked down the hall with her head held high. 

Jordan: he looked at Dawn and forced a small smile.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she hugged her back "okay." She had one class with Jordan but she didn't plan on sitting anywhere near him even though she normally sat right next to him. "I'm going to go to my class. See you later." She ignored the looks as she walked down the hall with her head held high.
> 
> Jordan: he looked at Dawn and forced a small smile.



Dawn: "B-bye." she walked over to Jordan. "I'm sorry." she kissed his cheek.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: "Want to do something, Lynn?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "B-bye." she walked over to Jordan. "I'm sorry." she kissed his cheek.



Jordan: he felt a sense of relief as she kissed him. He hugged her "me too."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he felt a sense of relief as she kissed him. He hugged her "me too."



Dawn: "I shouldn't have gotten mad. There was no reason for me to." she put her head against his chest and hugged around his shoulders. She knew people were staring again but this time, she didn't care.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I shouldn't have gotten mad. There was no reason for me to." she put her head against his chest and hugged around his shoulders. She knew people were staring again but this time, she didn't care.



Jordan: he hugged her "it's okay. It was my fault." he looked at her and away from the people in the hall. "I love you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he hugged her "it's okay. It was my fault." he looked at her and away from the people in the hall. "I love you."



Dawn: "I love you more." She kissed him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I love you more." She kissed him.



Jordan: he kissed her back and then took her hand. He started to help Marina to her class.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her back and then took her hand. He started to help Marina to her class.



Dawn: she smiled.

Marina: "I think I got it, Jordan, if you wanna take Dawn to meet your teacher."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled.
> 
> Marina: "I think I got it, Jordan, if you wanna take Dawn to meet your teacher."



Jordan: "okay, if you're sure." He led Dawn to his class and let go of her hand before they stepped in.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "okay, if you're sure." He led Dawn to his class and let go of her hand before they stepped in.



Dawn: she looked around. "This is weird."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she looked around. "This is weird."



Jordan: "yeah" he walked up to his teacher "this is Dawn. She's observing today." 

Teacher: "okay Jordan, yes, I got an email about that. Welcome to our class" she said with a smile. "you can sit next to Jordan."

Jordan: he went to his desk.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yeah" he walked up to his teacher "this is Dawn. She's observing today."  Teacher: "okay Jordan, yes, I got an email about that. Welcome to our class" she said with a smile. "you can sit next to Jordan."  Jordan: he went to his desk.



Dawn: "T-thank you, ma'am." She went and sat down next to Jordan.


----------



## Doodle98

Brittany: she walked into class and saw that monster girl with Jordan. "Ugh." She sat down in her seat.


----------



## danibryan819

Jai: She saw Ciel. Jai was a stunner, but she missed him. Losing him was still a fresh wound in her heart. 'I miss you...' she thought.

Ciel: He sat down in his seat. He had a careless manner about him. He brushed back his hair.

Sophie: She turned her head towards Jai, her frizzy light brown hair bouncing. She leaned over to Ciel. "She's looking at you, Ciel." she whispered.

Ciel: "I've moved on. She just tries to get me back over and over again, but she's just not the one anymore...I thought she was." The announcements toned on.

Principle: He said the memorial speech for Luca. "It's been three years since this tragedy. Just be happy it was not you." he added before ending the announcements.

Ciel: He looked down. Eyes swarmed towards him and he heard the typical, 'I'm so sorry' and 'That's terrible.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "I'd love to do something." she smiled.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "I'd love to do something." she smiled.



Marcus: "whatever you want to do is fine with me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "T-thank you, ma'am." She went and sat down next to Jordan.





Doodle98 said:


> Brittany: she walked into class and saw that monster girl with Jordan. "Ugh." She sat down in her seat.





danibryan819 said:


> Jai: She saw Ciel. Jai was a stunner, but she missed him. Losing him was still a fresh wound in her heart. 'I miss you...' she thought.
> 
> Ciel: He sat down in his seat. He had a careless manner about him. He brushed back his hair.
> 
> Sophie: She turned her head towards Jai, her frizzy light brown hair bouncing. She leaned over to Ciel. "She's looking at you, Ciel." she whispered.
> 
> Ciel: "I've moved on. She just tries to get me back over and over again, but she's just not the one anymore...I thought she was." The announcements toned on.
> 
> Principle: He said the memorial speech for Luca. "It's been three years since this tragedy. Just be happy it was not you." he added before ending the announcements.
> 
> Ciel: He looked down. Eyes swarmed towards him and he heard the typical, 'I'm so sorry' and 'That's terrible.



Jordan: he avoided looking at Brittany as the class began, hearing the announcement he thought for the first time that he recognize the name Ciel. That was Lynn's brother, the boy Jaycee kissed in front of him. He paid attention as the teacher began her lesson. 

Jaycee: he eyes widened. It was today. She felt terrible for just brushing Ciel off. He had to be hurting. She had to find him after this class.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he avoided looking at Brittany as the class began, hearing the announcement he thought for the first time that he recognize the name Ciel. That was Lynn's brother, the boy Jaycee kissed in front of him. He paid attention as the teacher began her lesson.  Jaycee: he eyes widened. It was today. She felt terrible for just brushing Ciel off. He had to be hurting. She had to find him after this class.



Dawn: she clutched Jordan's hand.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she clutched Jordan's hand.



Jordan: he held her hand before letting go so he could take notes. He was the definition of an average student. Nothing incredible, but he did okay.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he held her hand before letting go so he could take notes. He was the definition of an average student. Nothing incredible, but he did okay.



Dawn: she understood absolutely nothing that was going on. She felt so dumb.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she understood absolutely nothing that was going on. She felt so dumb.



Jordan: class finished and the bell rang. The teacher gave a homework assignment and dismissed them. He stood up.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: class finished and the bell rang. The teacher gave a homework assignment and dismissed them. He stood up.



Dawn: "Class is over?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Class is over?"



Jordan: he nodded "yep, this one is."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He got up and moved into the hallways, being shoved around by the other students. This was the normal, though.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "yep, this one is."



Dawn: "S-so what next?" She saw Brittany look at her and she frowned.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "S-so what next?" She saw Brittany look at her and she frowned.



Jordan: "now we go to the next class." He saw Dawn frown but avoided looking at Brittany.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "now we go to the next class." He saw Dawn frown but avoided looking at Brittany.



Dawn: she walked out of the classroom and took Jordan's hand.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she walked out of the classroom and took Jordan's hand.



Jordan: he took her hand and walked to the next class. He introduced her to his teacher. 

Jaycee: she left her class and looked for Ciel.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he took her hand and walked to the next class. He introduced her to his teacher.  Jaycee: she left her class and looked for Ciel.



Dawn: "I feel dumb. I don't know what anyone is talking about."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I feel dumb. I don't know what anyone is talking about."



Jordan: "don't feel dumb. This is new to you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "don't feel dumb. This is new to you."



Dawn: "But everyone else knows it."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He was slammed up against his locker. He hugged his books to his chest, then getting the rest of them ready.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He was slammed up against his locker. He hugged his books to his chest, then getting the rest of them ready.



Marina: "Are you okay?"

Marcus: he pulled Lynn into his lap. "You are so beautiful. Y-you really think I'd be cute with brown hair?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "But everyone else knows it."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He was slammed up against his locker. He hugged his books to his chest, then getting the rest of them ready.



Jordan: "we've been here for years."

Jaycee: "Ciel!" she said seeing him.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marina: "Are you okay?"
> 
> Marcus: he pulled Lynn into his lap. "You are so beautiful. Y-you really think I'd be cute with brown hair?"



Ciel: "I'm fine. It's nothing new." he mumbled.

Lynn: "Yes, I do." she smiled, resting her arms on his shoulders.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: "we've been here for years."
> 
> Jaycee: "Ciel!" she said seeing him.



Ciel: "Hmm?" looked over to Jaycee.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "we've been here for years."  Jaycee: "Ciel!" she said seeing him.



Dawn: "I know, but still. I can't read or write well, I only know addition and subtraction, it's frustrating. And the only thing I'm good at I.... Promised not to do."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I'm fine. It's nothing new." he mumbled.  Lynn: "Yes, I do." she smiled, resting her arms on his shoulders.



Dawn: "That isn't fair."

Marcus: he smiled. "Well, thank you, do you want me to dye it brown or do you want me to let it go back to being this brown?" He pulled some brown hair from his head. It was almost brown now, but the red, black, and blue was still visible.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Dawn: "That isn't fair."
> 
> Marcus: he smiled. "Well, thank you, do you want me to dye it brown or do you want me to let it go back to being this brown?" He pulled some brown hair from his head. It was almost brown now, but the red, black, and blue was still visible.



Lynn: She shrugged. "Doesn't matter to me." she said.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She shrugged. "Doesn't matter to me." she said.



Marcus: "I don't care, I want to do whatever you want me to do if it makes you happy. You're the boss."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Hmm?" looked over to Jaycee.





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I know, but still. I can't read or write well, I only know addition and subtraction, it's frustrating. And the only thing I'm good at I.... Promised not to do."



Jaycee: she hugged him "are you okay?"

Jordan: "thank you for that promise. I'm really sorry you're feeling frustrated."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He looked down. "It's normal."

Lynn: "It doesn't have to be that way. Everybody has an opinion."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she hugged him "are you okay?"  Jordan: "thank you for that promise. I'm really sorry you're feeling frustrated."



Dawn: "You really thought I'd hurt someone. That's what hurts me."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked down. "It's normal."  Lynn: "It doesn't have to be that way. Everybody has an opinion."



Marcus: "My opinions don't matter." He mumbled quietly.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked down. "It's normal."
> 
> Lynn: "It doesn't have to be that way. Everybody has an opinion."





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You really thought I'd hurt someone. That's what hurts me."



Jaycee: "it shouldn't be."

Jordan: "I didn't really. I just..." he stopped himself and looked at his desk "I don't want you to get upset with me again" he said quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "it shouldn't be."  Jordan: "I didn't really. I just..." he stopped himself and looked at his desk "I don't want you to get upset with me again" he said quietly.



Dawn: "Please just tell me the truth. I want to know."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Please just tell me the truth. I want to know."



Jordan: He rolled a pencil up and down his desk and watched it as he talked "I didn't think you would hurt anyone. But then it scared me that you only promised not to hurt me after you told me everyone you were afraid of. I don't know. I was stupid."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She looked up at him.

Ciel: "I know...I'm working on it."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She looked up at him.
> 
> Ciel: "I know...I'm working on it."



Jaycee: she caught looks from people as she talked to Ciel. What was their problem? She nodded "I'm sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He rolled a pencil up and down his desk and watched it as he talked "I didn't think you would hurt anyone. But then it scared me that you only promised not to hurt me after you told me everyone you were afraid of. I don't know. I was stupid."



Dawn: "Yes. Yes you were. You could've just trusted me."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She looked up at him.  Ciel: "I know...I'm working on it."



Marcus: he flashed a smile and kissed her forehead. "I'm okay."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "Good."

Ciel: "Mhm." he nodded.

Jai: she walked by the two. Her eyes narrowed as she walked by.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Yes. Yes you were. You could've just trusted me."





danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Good."
> 
> Ciel: "Mhm." he nodded.
> 
> Jai: she walked by the two. Her eyes narrowed as she walked by.



Jordan: he put his face in his hands "I know. I'm sorry."

Jaycee: she saw Jai's look and looked up at Ciel "who was that?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he put his face in his hands "I know. I'm sorry."  Jaycee: she saw Jai's look and looked up at Ciel "who was that?"



Dawn: "Oh, sweetheart, please, I'm really not mad." She kissed his cheek.

Marcus: he leaned back so he was laying down with his torso but still holding Lynn with his legs, which were in an upside-down V. "I love you so much, Marilyn, I wish I could treat you better, Mrs. Dynasty, ma'am." He smiled slightly at the thought that she'd get his last name, but it faded. He was pulling this angel into the torture that was himself and his life. "I really do wish I could." He held one of her hands.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Oh, sweetheart, please, I'm really not mad." She kissed his cheek.
> 
> Marcus: he leaned back so he was laying down with his torso but still holding Lynn with his legs, which were in an upside-down V. "I love you so much, Marilyn, I wish I could treat you better, Mrs. Dynasty, ma'am." He smiled slightly at the thought that she'd get his last name, but it faded. He was pulling this angel into the torture that was himself and his life. "I really do wish I could." He held one of her hands.



Jordan: he smiled slightly and then lowered his hands. "I'm sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled slightly and then lowered his hands. "I'm sorry."



Dawn: "Don't be, sweetheart." She took his hands comfortingly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Don't be, sweetheart." She took his hands comfortingly.



Jordan: he still felt bad but he held her hands. She said he didn't trust her, that wasn't true but he wondered if he would ever get her to believe that now. He forced a small smile.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he still felt bad but he held her hands. She said he didn't trust her, that wasn't true but he wondered if he would ever get her to believe that now. He forced a small smile.



Dawn: she smiled seeing his smile. "It's okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled seeing his smile. "It's okay."



Jordan: he nodded "okay."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "okay."



Dawn: "You're mad at me, aren't you?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You're mad at me, aren't you?"



Jordan: he looked at her surprised "no, I'm not. I'm really not. I-I'm mad at myself."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked at her surprised "no, I'm not. I'm really not. I-I'm mad at myself."



Dawn: "Don't be mad at yourself because of me. Please."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "That was my ex..."

Lynn: She got out of his lap and lay next to him. She looked over. "I love you. Whatever you do makes me happy, Marcus. Just...don't give up on yourself."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Don't be mad at yourself because of me. Please."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "That was my ex..."
> 
> Lynn: She got out of his lap and lay next to him. She looked over. "I love you. Whatever you do makes me happy, Marcus. Just...don't give up on yourself."



Jordan: he nodded again "alright. Sorry." he looked at her and gave a small smile.

Jaycee: "oh, the one you were yelling at."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He looked down. "Y-yeah..."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked down. "Y-yeah..."



Jaycee: she looked down, before looking back up when she caught the eye of another student. They looked confused and she couldn't figure out why "what's their problem Ciel? We're just talking."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "That was my ex..."  Lynn: She got out of his lap and lay next to him. She looked over. "I love you. Whatever you do makes me happy, Marcus. Just...don't give up on yourself."



Marcus: "I honestly think it's much too late for that, dear. A-and there wouldn't be anything you could've done to help me. I'm sorry, sweetheart." He took her hand.

Dawn: more people were getting into the classroom, including one of the boys she walked in on in the bathroom. She felt her cheeks heat up and he winked at her. She grabbed Jordan's hand.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I honestly think it's much too late for that, dear. A-and there wouldn't be anything you could've done to help me. I'm sorry, sweetheart." He took her hand.
> 
> Dawn: more people were getting into the classroom, including one of the boys she walked in on in the bathroom. She felt her cheeks heat up and he winked at her. She grabbed Jordan's hand.



Jordan: he rolled his eyes seeing him wink at her. He held her hand. 

Jaycee: she looked at the time "oh, I've got to go! Sorry. Talk to you soon." She hurried to her class. The one she had with Jordan. She avoided looking at him and walked to one of the boys who sat in the back of the room. "hey, switch me seats today?" she said with a smile. He agreed and gathered his stuff quickly because she was Jaycee. He went to a seat next to Jordan and Jaycee sat in his.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he rolled his eyes seeing him wink at her. He held her hand.  Jaycee: she looked at the time "oh, I've got to go! Sorry. Talk to you soon." She hurried to her class. The one she had with Jordan. She avoided looking at him and walked to one of the boys who sat in the back of the room. "hey, switch me seats today?" she said with a smile. He agreed and gathered his stuff quickly because she was Jaycee. He went to a seat next to Jordan and Jaycee sat in his.



Dawn: of corse the boy that sat on the other side of Jordan had to be the one that winked. "He was one of the guys I walked in on." She whispered, her face turning pink.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: of corse the boy that sat on the other side of Jordan had to be the one that winked. "He was one of the guys I walked in on." She whispered, her face turning pink.



Jordan: he whispered back "oh, sorry. Jaycee's just avoiding me."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he whispered back "oh, sorry. Jaycee's just avoiding me."



Dawn: she nodded slightly. She pulled out a notebook and began to draw.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she nodded slightly. She pulled out a notebook and began to draw.



Jordan: class started and he tried to focus on what the teacher was saying.

Jaycee: she couldn't focus on anything the teacher was saying. She flipped a pencil through her fingers and stared at the back of Jordan's head. He was driving her crazy.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: class started and he tried to focus on what the teacher was saying.  Jaycee: she couldn't focus on anything the teacher was saying. She flipped a pencil through her fingers and stared at the back of Jordan's head. He was driving her crazy.



OOC: oh Jaycee...

Dawn: she started sketching one of the only things she knew better than anyone, nature and her old home. She listened to the teacher, but didn't understand any of it.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: oh Jaycee...
> 
> Dawn: she started sketching one of the only things she knew better than anyone, nature and her old home. She listened to the teacher, but didn't understand any of it.



Jordan: he continued listening and took notes. 

Jaycee: what was wrong with him? He was fine, why couldn't she be? She couldn't just jump into another relationship. She didn't even remember who she was without a boy by her side. She had wanted to have an actual conversation with him today to end things on an okay note. But he didn't seem to care.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He sighed and walked in slightly late to his class. He was in the same class as Jaycee and Jordan He sat in the opposite corner as Jaycee. Ciel looked at the board silently.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She looked at him again, squeezing his hand. "I'm happy when I'm with you. There's no need to apologize."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She looked at him again, squeezing his hand. "I'm happy when I'm with you. There's no need to apologize."



Marcus: he smiled slightly and kissed her forehead. "I love you so much, sweetheart. I don't understand how, but it means a lot to me that you're happy."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She smiled. "I love you."

Ooc: My house smells like sugar cookies...me gusta *.*


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She smiled. "I love you."
> 
> Ooc: My house smells like sugar cookies...me gusta *.*



OOC: Lucky duckling.

Marcus: "I love you more." he brought her closer to him.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: Lucky duckling.
> 
> Marcus: "I love you more." he brought her closer to him.



Ooc: XD teehee

Lynn: She chuckled and kissed him on the cheek


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ooc: XD teehee
> 
> Lynn: She chuckled and kissed him on the cheek



Marcus: he ran his hand through her beautiful hair. "Please, never ever change your hair. I absolutely love it."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She chuckled. "Okay." she smiled.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She chuckled. "Okay." she smiled.



Marcus: "I think, if it's okay, I'm gonna let my hair go back to normal, because it's almost there already."


----------



## disneygirl520

Jordan: The class ended and he stood up.

Jaycee: she stayed sitting wanting Jordan to leave.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: The class ended and he stood up.  Jaycee: she stayed sitting wanting Jordan to leave.



Dawn: she put her book back into her little bag and stood.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she put her book back into her little bag and stood.



Jaycee: she caught Jordan's eye and looked down quickly. 

Jordan: he sighed seeing Jaycee and slung his backpack over his shoulder. No matter what she thought he did care about her still. Only now did he realize he hadn't been showing it at all.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she caught Jordan's eye and looked down quickly.  Jordan: he sighed seeing Jaycee and slung his backpack over his shoulder. No matter what she thought he did care about her still. Only now did he realize he hadn't been showing it at all.



Dawn: "Go talk to her."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Go talk to her."



Jordan: "she doesn't want to talk to me" he whispered but he walked up to her and sat down on top of the desk next to her. 

Jaycee: she knew he was there but refused to look up. Her eyes were trained on her desk top.

Jordan: "Jaycee, I still care about you, are you okay?"

Jaycee: "go away."

Jordan: "Jaycee, we have to talk."

Jaycee: "I don't want to talk Jordan."

Jordan: he sighed "Jaycee, please. We don't have to stop speaking because we aren't dating anymore. It's okay. I'm sorry."

Jaycee: "you don't seem sorry" she mumbled still not looking up.

Jordan: "I am. I didn't want to hurt you."

Jaycee: "I just feel so alone Jordan. Ciel is the only one who's really been there for me since we broke up, and I can't go to him for everything because...I'm not ready. I've spent the last two nights in a hospital and running through the woods looking for him. But no one knows that because no one asks because no one cares now that we aren't together." she sniffed "my parents are mad at me because I've gotten home really late for two nights but they don't ask why. Somehow it's just my fault because I'm not dating you. I don't know who I am without you. But no one cares."

Jordan: "Jaycee, I-" he didn't know what to say.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He sighed hearing Jordan and Jaycee. He slung his bag over his shoulder and hurried out of the room. He wanted to talk to Jaycee. Lunch was just in a small while. He could wait till then.


----------



## Doodle98

Dawn: she walked out into the hall. She didn't know where to go. She got slammed into a locker.

Brittany: "why are you here?" She asked Dawn as her temporary boyfriend held that monster of a girl against the wall.

Dawn: "I-I just wanted to see the school." The boy tightened his grip on her and she cried out in pain. She couldn't fight back. She promised she wouldn't hurt anyone. A group of kids created a ring around them. She couldn't run.

Brittany: "You broke my nose, you scum, it's only fair that we break something of yours." She made a small gesture and her boyfriend pushed on Dawn's back and it made a cracking noise. She smiled darkly.

Dawn: "JORDAN!" She screamed.


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she walked out into the hall. She didn't know where to go. She got slammed into a locker.  Brittany: "why are you here?" She asked Dawn as her temporary boyfriend held that monster of a girl against the wall.  Dawn: "I-I just wanted to see the school." The boy tightened his grip on her and she cried out in pain. She couldn't fight back. She promised she wouldn't hurt anyone. A group of kids created a ring around them. She couldn't run.  Brittany: "You broke my nose, you scum, it's only fair that we break something of yours." She made a small gesture and her boyfriend pushed on Dawn's back and it made a cracking noise. She smiled darkly.  Dawn: "JORDAN!" She screamed.



Brittany: "That's not a good idea." She smiled as her boyfriend pulled Dawn into a romantic position and started kissing her.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she walked out into the hall. She didn't know where to go. She got slammed into a locker.
> 
> Brittany: "why are you here?" She asked Dawn as her temporary boyfriend held that monster of a girl against the wall.
> 
> Dawn: "I-I just wanted to see the school." The boy tightened his grip on her and she cried out in pain. She couldn't fight back. She promised she wouldn't hurt anyone. A group of kids created a ring around them. She couldn't run.
> 
> Brittany: "You broke my nose, you scum, it's only fair that we break something of yours." She made a small gesture and her boyfriend pushed on Dawn's back and it made a cracking noise. She smiled darkly.
> 
> Dawn: "JORDAN!" She screamed.



Jordan: he jumped up hearing his name. He hurried into the hall. Seeing the ring he shoved his way through the kids. He put his arm across Brittany's boyfriend's chest and shoved hard "get off of her!" he shouted. 

Jaycee: she followed him.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he jumped up hearing his name. He hurried into the hall. Seeing the ring he shoved his way through the kids. He put his arm across Brittany's boyfriend's chest and shoved hard "get off of her!" he shouted.  Jaycee: she followed him.



Brittany: she gasped and watched, tears in her eyes. "Reed! We're through!"

Reed: he looked up. "Brittany?!"

Dawn: tears were running down her face.


----------



## The Villianess

Ember: Ember walked back to Count Firefist and tossed him his new prize. She said, "I hope you know that robbing the hospital was a huge risk."

Count Firefist: He grabbed the back quickly and opened it up with an evil gleam in his eyes. He said, "I can assure that it was all worth it."

Ember: "What are you planning to do with it? If you don't mind."

Count Firefist: "Have you ever heard the saying 'that's for me to know but you to find out'? That is so clichéd."

Ember: "I see, Count."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Brittany: she gasped and watched, tears in her eyes. "Reed! We're through!"
> 
> Reed: he looked up. "Brittany?!"
> 
> Dawn: tears were running down her face.



Jordan: "go away!" he screamed at the kids who had gathered around. "let go of her!" he shouted again at Reed.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "go away!" he screamed at the kids who had gathered around. "let go of her!" he shouted again at Reed.



Reed: he let go and ran off.

Dawn: she stood, her eyes wide. She was in shock.

Brittany: she walked off with the group.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Reed: he let go and ran off.
> 
> Dawn: she stood, her eyes wide. She was in shock.
> 
> Brittany: she walked off with the group.



Jordan: he looked at Dawn. He didn't know what to say. His eyes followed Brittany as she walked away. He wanted to go after her, he was furious, but her didn't want to leave Dawn.

Jaycee: "I'll stay with her. Go." she wrapped her arms around Dawn hugging her.

Jordan: he hurried down the hall "Brittany!"


----------



## The Villianess

Kenzie: Kenzie walked into the school. No one noticed her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked at Dawn. He didn't know what to say. His eyes followed Brittany as she walked away. He wanted to go after her, he was furious, but her didn't want to leave Dawn.  Jaycee: "I'll stay with her. Go." she wrapped her arms around Dawn hugging her.  Jordan: he hurried down the hall "Brittany!"



Brittany: she was crying. "What?! Your stupid girlfriend was kissing Reed! He broke my heart!"

Dawn: she didn't notice Jaycee.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Brittany: she was crying. "What?! Your stupid girlfriend was kissing Reed! He broke my heart!"
> 
> Dawn: she didn't notice Jaycee.



Jordan: he didn't understand what had happened. He refused to believe that Dawn was kissing him. That couldn't be true. "why can't you just leave her alone! When she called my name she was screaming in pain! What happened!?"

Jaycee: he wrapped her arm around Dawn and led her into an empty classroom before hugging her again.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he didn't understand what had happened. He refused to believe that Dawn was kissing him. That couldn't be true. "why can't you just leave her alone! When she called my name she was screaming in pain! What happened!?"  Jaycee: he wrapped her arm around Dawn and led her into an empty classroom before hugging her again.



Brittany: "She broke my nose. It was only fair she had something broken. I'll leave her alone now, I promise."

Dawn: "W-what's happening?"


----------



## The Villianess

Kenzie: It wasn't long until Kenzie found someone she remembered. She said, "Hey Taylor."

Taylor: Taylor whirled around to see Kenzie. She said, "Best friend!"

Kenzie: "Signing. I don't-"

Taylor: "Understand. My bad."

Kenzie: "Did you notice I was gone at all?"

Taylor: "Where exactly did you go anyway?"

Kenzie: "Chemical Alley. Too much explaining."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Brittany: "She broke my nose. It was only fair she had something broken. I'll leave her alone now, I promise."
> 
> Dawn: "W-what's happening?"



Jordan: "what is the matter with you?! Why should I believe you!?" he was fuming.

Jaycee: "it's okay. That girl Brittany and her rotten boyfriend Reed are terrible."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "what is the matter with you?! Why should I believe you!?" he was fuming.  Jaycee: "it's okay. That girl Brittany and her rotten boyfriend Reed are terrible."



Brittany: she shrugged. "I need counseling. Bye."

Dawn: "I-I-" she started crying.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He looked at Jordan, passing by him. He wanted to ask if he had seen Jaycee, but he was too shy. He just walked passed him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Brittany: she shrugged. "I need counseling. Bye."
> 
> Dawn: "I-I-" she started crying.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked at Jordan, passing by him. He wanted to ask if he had seen Jaycee, but he was too shy. He just walked passed him.



Jordan: he turned and walked down the hall quickly looking for Jaycee and Dawn. He slammed an open locker door closed as he walked by. The sound rang though the hall.

Jaycee: she hugged her again. "It's okay. Do you remember any of what happened?"


----------



## The Villianess

Kenzie: Kenzie walked down the halls with her friend. She said, "Debate Team."

Taylor: Taylor began to tell Kenzie all about what had happened when Kenzie was at Chemical Alley. She said, "Your turn."

Kenzie: "Going through Chemical Alley was the worst. I had to struggle for life with Ember, a bunch of other people were there with me."

Taylor: "Did you make any new friends?"

Kenzie: "I made a couple new friends. If I had gotten out of Chemical Alley as soon as they had, I probably would be off with them right now."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he turned and walked down the hall quickly looking for Jaycee and Dawn. He slammed an open locker door closed as he walked by. The sound rang though the hall.  Jaycee: she hugged her again. "It's okay. Do you remember any of what happened?"



Dawn: she shook her head no. "My chest hurts." She said quietly.

OOC: Reed broke her rib.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she shook her head no. "My chest hurts." She said quietly.
> 
> OOC: Reed broke her rib.



Jaycee: she gently ran her hand across Dawn's ribs. "where?" 

Jordan: he clenched his fists as he walked.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she gently ran her hand across Dawn's ribs. "where?"  Jordan: he clenched his fists as he walked.



Dawn: "Here." She poked it and winced.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Here." She poked it and winced.



Jaycee: she ran her hand over the spot "I think it's broken."

Jordan: he found them and walked in. He tried not to let his anger show.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she ran her hand over the spot "I think it's broken."  Jordan: he found them and walked in. He tried not to let his anger show.



Dawn: "Fantastic." She frowned. If was hard to breathe. She saw Jordan. "I-I'm sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Fantastic." She frowned. If was hard to breathe. She saw Jordan. "I-I'm sorry."



Jordan: he had to trust her and believe that Reed kisser her. "it's fine. I hate them" he said angry.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he had to trust her and believe that Reed kisser her. "it's fine. I hate them" he said angry.



Dawn: "A-apparently my rib is broken." She said, breathing heavily.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "A-apparently my rib is broken." She said, breathing heavily.



Jordan: "are you kidding me!? They broke your rib!" he jumped up. He was going to find Reed. He just didn't know what he would do to him yet.

Jaycee: "Jordan, stay here."

Jordan: "I won't let them get away with this!"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "are you kidding me!? They broke your rib!" he jumped up. He was going to find Reed. He just didn't know what he would do to him yet.  Jaycee: "Jordan, stay here."  Jordan: "I won't let them get away with this!"



Dawn: "Please stay, Jordan. I-I need you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Please stay, Jordan. I-I need you."



Jordan: he couldn't tell her no, no matter how much he wanted to destroy Reed for hurting her. He unclenched his fists and walked so he was next to her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he couldn't tell her no, no matter how much he wanted to destroy Reed for hurting her. He unclenched his fists and walked so he was next to her.



Dawn: she smiled slightly. "I think I need the bed for the next couple of days. Sorry."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled slightly. "I think I need the bed for the next couple of days. Sorry."



Jordan: "that's okay. Do you want to go home?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "that's okay. Do you want to go home?"



Dawn: she nodded slightly. "Could Jaycee come?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she nodded slightly. "Could Jaycee come?"



Jaycee: "no Dawn, that's okay. I-"

Jordan: "you can come with. If you want."

Jaycee: she nodded "alright."

Jordan: he carefully lifted Dawn into his arms.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "no Dawn, that's okay. I-"  Jordan: "you can come with. If you want."  Jaycee: she nodded "alright."  Jordan: he carefully lifted Dawn into his arms.



Dawn: she winced then slowly put her head on his chest. "I want you to come, Jaycee."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she winced then slowly put her head on his chest. "I want you to come, Jaycee."



Jaycee: "okay. I'll come."

Jordan: he carried her out into the hall and out the door. He ignored the looks they got. 

Jaycee: she followed. The rumors would be flying.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "okay. I'll come."  Jordan: he carried her out into the hall and out the door. He ignored the looks they got.  Jaycee: she followed. The rumors would be flying.



Dawn: "I hate school."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I hate school."



Jordan: "it's not usually quite this bad." He was still furious Reed and Brittany. They had a serious problem. He lowered her into the back seat lying her down.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Jaycee!" he called after her once spotting her. Seeing her walk out the door, he sighed before walking around again.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Jaycee!" he called after her once spotting her. Seeing her walk out the door, he sighed before walking around again.



Jaycee: she heard him "Ciel?" she called.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "it's not usually quite this bad." He was still furious Reed and Brittany. They had a serious problem. He lowered her into the back seat lying her down.



Dawn: "I'm never going to school again."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He walked out to her. "Can I talk with you. Really quickly?" you could tell he was a bit stressed and upset.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm never going to school again."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He walked out to her. "Can I talk with you. Really quickly?" you could tell he was a bit stressed and upset.



Jordan: "okay. You don't have to."

Jaycee: "yes, real quick. Reed broke Dawn's rib. We were getting her home. Is something wrong?"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Yes, actually...things seem like I'm a burden to you. Everybody's giving me strange looks and things seemed better for the both of us before we knew each other. So, just forget us meeting. Forget that we were ever friends." he walked away. 'This is for the better. I heard her talking with Jordan. I was used. To her, I'm useless! She couldn't ever care for me. All she can do is pity me...' he thought, walking down the hall quietly. Ciel looked at his feet. 'I just have to stop it. She'll never love me like I love her. Just forget the day you had to drop something off for Cloudy. Forget leaving your wallet. Forget the moment when you promised she'd never be alone when she cried. Just...let her go before you get too attached.' he thought.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Yes, actually...things seem like I'm a burden to you. Everybody's giving me strange looks and things seemed better for the both of us before we knew each other. So, just forget us meeting. Forget that we were ever friends." he walked away. 'This is for the better. I heard her talking with Jordan. I was used. To her, I'm useless! She couldn't ever care for me. All she can do is pity me...' he thought, walking down the hall quietly. Ciel looked at his feet. 'I just have to stop it. She'll never love me like I love her. Just forget the day you had to drop something off for Cloudy. Forget leaving your wallet. Forget the moment when you promised she'd never be alone when she cried. Just...let her go before you get too attached.' he thought.



Jaycee: she was hurt and shocked. Her eyes filled with tears "Ciel, I-" after he had gone she climbed into the passengers seat and wiped away her tears as she cried. She willed the tears to stop but she couldn't stop crying silently.

Jordan: "Jaycee, I'm sorry."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He felt terrible. He waited for the lunch bell. After the bell toned, he went to the office and signed out. He ran back to his house. Running in, he looked around. 'Lynn, do me a favor: try to comfort Jaycee f you see her. I did something mean. It was for the right reason, though.' he texted her.

Lynn: She read the text. "Marcus, I need to get to Ciel."

Ooc: I know a theme song for this moment! (Monster by Meg & Dia)


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He felt terrible. He waited for the lunch bell. After the bell toned, he went to the office and signed out. He ran back to his house. Running in, he looked around. 'Lynn, do me a favor: try to comfort Jaycee f you see her. I did something mean. It was for the right reason, though.' he texted her.
> 
> Lynn: She read the text. "Marcus, I need to get to Ciel."
> 
> Ooc: I know a theme song for this moment! (Monster by Meg & Dia)



Jordan: he started driving to his house. "Jaycee, do you want to go to your house or come with us" he asked kindly.

Jaycee: "I can't go home" she answered through her tears "I'm supposed to be at school." She couldn't stop the tears that kept running down her face.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She drove to Ciel. "What did you do to Jaycee?"

Ciel: His eyes were puffy from crying out of anger. "I told her to forget me. Obviously, I don't matter to her. She's never told me, even though I've spilled almost all my secrets to her."

Lynn: "Why would you do that?" her voice rose.

Ciel: "Because I don't deserve her! And she doesn't love me! I'm just a block in her road."

Lynn: She slapped Ciel. "Ciel Alexander Dakota! Don't go around breaking hearts like that."

Ciel: He kicked her back. "LEAVE! GET OUT! I DID SOMETHING STUPID! Is that something wrong? Now leave and go back to Marcus. This isn't a good day to be toying with me! You must've forgotten." 

Lynn: "Yes, I know! Your little friend died today. Couldn't you be happy it wasn't you like anybody else?" she slammed the door behind her.

Ciel: He stood there. "I hate you!" tears flowed down his face. "D-don't cry....stop c-crying..." he told himself, curling up in a ball on the couch.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She drove to Ciel. "What did you do to Jaycee?"
> 
> Ciel: His eyes were puffy from crying out of anger. "I told her to forget me. Obviously, I don't matter to her. She's never told me, even though I've spilled almost all my secrets to her."
> 
> Lynn: "Why would you do that?" her voice rose.
> 
> Ciel: "Because I don't deserve her! And she doesn't love me! I'm just a block in her road."
> 
> Lynn: She slapped Ciel. "Ciel Alexander Phantomhive! Don't go around breaking hearts like that."
> 
> Ciel: He kicked her back. "LEAVE! GET OUT! I DID SOMETHING STUPID! Is that something wrong? Now leave and go back to Marcus. This isn't a good day to be toying with me! You must've forgotten."
> 
> Lynn: "Yes, I know! Your little friend died today. Couldn't you be happy it wasn't you like anybody else?" she slammed the door behind her.
> 
> Ciel: He stood there. "I hate you!" tears flowed down his face. "D-don't cry....stop c-crying..." he told himself, curling up in a ball on the couch.



Jordan: He pulled up to his apartment and carefully picked Dawn up. He looked at Jaycee his heart ached for her. 

Jaycee: "just leave me here. I want to be alone. I'll come in in a little while."

Jordan: he carried Dawn in and gently lowered her onto his bed.

Jaycee: once they were gone she crawled into the back and sat on the floor curled up and crying uncontrollably.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She called Jordan. "Hello?"

Ciel: He looked at the wall blankly. "This is what happens when I try to make somebody's life easier...I can't forget her..."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She called Jordan. "Hello?"
> 
> Ciel: He looked at the wall blankly. "This is what happens when I try to make somebody's life easier...I can't forget her..."



Jordan: he answered "hi, Lynn?"


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: he answered "hi, Lynn?"



Lynn: "Ciel...he had reason behind what he did. Just tell Jaycee that he's a wreck right now. And he deserves to be."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Ciel...he had reason behind what he did. Just tell Jaycee that he's a wreck right now. And he deserves to be."



Jordan: "Jaycee can't stop crying. She wouldn't even come in. She's in my car right now. He really hurt her."

Jaycee: she wiped her tears away as they fell. Every time she would calm down a little she would start crying again. She hated this.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: "Jaycee can't stop crying. She wouldn't even come in. She's in my car right now. He really hurt her."
> 
> Jaycee: she wiped her tears away as they fell. Every time she would calm down a little she would start crying again. She hated this.



Lynn: "He doesn't know how to handle anything...just do me a favor and tell her. And I'll tell him what he did to Jaycee. He's never really dealt with people like he has now. And better yet, it's the third year since his friend was killed."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "He doesn't know how to handle anything...just do me a favor and tell her. And I'll tell him what he did to Jaycee. He's never really dealt with people like he has now. And better yet, it's the third year since his friend was killed."



Jordan: "okay, I'll talk to her. But, Lynn, would you? Would you talk to her. She doesn't want to talk to me. I caused this. I don't know how to comfort her."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: "okay, I'll talk to her. But, Lynn, would you? Would you talk to her. She doesn't want to talk to me. I caused this. I don't know how to comfort her."



Lynn: "I'll be over in five minutes." she reached his house and got out of the car.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "I'll be over in five minutes."



Jordan: "okay. Thank you."

Jaycee: she moved onto the seat and curled her knees up to her chest. She stared out the windshield as tears streaked her face.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She closed the door behin her and looked for Jordan.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She closed the door behin her and looked for Jordan.



Jordan: "she's outside. She hasn't come in yet if you'll talk to her" he said walking out to Lynn.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: "she's outside. She hasn't come in yet if you'll talk to her" he said walking out to Lynn.



Lynn: "Kay." she said, noticing Jaycee in the car. "I'll talk to her." she went over to the car and tapped on the glass.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Kay." she said, noticing Jaycee in the car. "I'll talk to her." she went over to the car and tapped on the glass.



Jaycee: she jumped hearing the tapping. She had completely zoned out thinking about Ciel and trying to figure out what she had done wrong. She wiped her face with her hand and opened the door. She couldn't get herself to say anything.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she jumped hearing the tapping. She had completely zoned out thinking about Ciel and trying to figure out what she had done wrong. She wiped her face with her hand and opened the door. She couldn't get herself to say anything.



Lynn: "Hey, Jaycee...I just wanted to tell you something. Ciel was an idiot. And he's a wreck right now. He deserves what he's doing right now. He was an idiot. You deserve way better than him...Is it okay if I tell you his reasons for being so stupid?"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He walked into his room, looking at the broken mirror. His face was red and shiny from the tear trails.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Hey, Jaycee...I just wanted to tell you something. Ciel was an idiot. And he's a wreck right now. He deserves what he's doing right now. He was an idiot. You deserve way better than him...Is it okay if I tell you his reasons for being so stupid?"



Jaycee: she listened but didn't say anything. She dried her tears as they fell. She nodded when Lynn asked if it was okay for her to tell her his reasons.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "He said he didn't deserve you, how he's hopelessly in love, and that he's holding you back from everything you could do."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "He said he didn't deserve you, how he's hopelessly in love, and that he's holding you back from everything you could do."



Jaycee: she spoke quietly through her tears. "why does he think he can decide whether or not I deserve him? Isn't that for me to decide? He wasn't holding me back" she started crying more.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she spoke quietly through her tears. "why does he think he can decide whether or not I deserve him? Isn't that for me to decide? He wasn't holding me back" she started crying more.



Lynn: "He wasn't saying that you don't deserve him. He was saying that he didn't deserve you. That he isn't good enough for you."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "He wasn't saying that you don't deserve him. He was saying that he didn't deserve you. That he isn't good enough for you."



Jaycee: she pulled her knees closer to her "why does he think that? I don't think that's true. He was good enough for me."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "I don't know. But we got in a fight...I don't think he'll be talking to me anytime...I know he won't forget you. He loves you, so I'm sure he won't."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "I don't know. But we got in a fight...I don't think he'll be talking to me anytime...I know he won't forget you. He loves you, so I'm sure he won't."



Jaycee: "I wish he didn't love me. That was my fault. I caused this! That's why he's hurt" she threw herself down on the seat burying her face in it.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "I wish he didn't love me. That was my fault. I caused this! That's why he's hurt" she threw herself down on the seat burying her face in it.



Lynn: "No...it isn't. He just isn't good with people. I'm sure he wants to apologize."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "No...it isn't. He just isn't good with people. I'm sure he wants to apologize."



Jaycee: she didn't know what to say. "he hurt me Lynn. I don't know what to say. I really liked him." She sat up. She had stopped crying but was still very sad.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she didn't know what to say. "he hurt me Lynn. I don't know what to say. I really liked him." She sat up. She had stopped crying but was still very sad.



Lynn: "I understand...I don't know what to do now..."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "I understand...I don't know what to do now..."



Jaycee: "I should probably get out of my ex-boyfriends car" she said with a small smile.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She chuckled. "Point made."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She chuckled. "Point made."



Jaycee: she got out closing the door behind her. Her eyes were red from crying "thank you Lynn."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "It's no problem." she smiled.

Ciel: He had gone to his bed, looking at his reflection in the broken mirror. "I'm so sorry...." he muttered.


----------



## The Villianess

Kenzie: Kenzie was walking home from school when suddenly someone grabbed her and threw her into a garbage pile. She shrieked, "Hey jerk!"

Griffin: Griffin pulled back his hood and kissed Kenzie on the cheek. He said, "Hello darling."

Kenzie: She punched him. "Griffin you monsterous jerk!"

Griffin: He laughed cruelly. "I love you too."

Kenzie: "I don't under-"

Griffin: He punched her.

Kenzie: "Someone, help!"


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "It's no problem." she smiled.
> 
> Ciel: He had gone to his bed, looking at his reflection in the broken mirror. "I'm so sorry...." he muttered.





The Villianess said:


> Kenzie: Kenzie was walking home from school when suddenly someone grabbed her and threw her into a garbage pile. She shrieked, "Hey jerk!"
> 
> Griffin: Griffin pulled back his hood and kissed Kenzie on the cheek. He said, "Hello darling."
> 
> Kenzie: She punched him. "Griffin you monsterous jerk!"
> 
> Griffin: He laughed cruelly. "I love you too."
> 
> Kenzie: "I don't under-"
> 
> Griffin: He punched her.
> 
> Kenzie: "Someone, help!"



Jaycee: she gave a small smile back "boys, they cause me too much pain."

Jordan: he sat next to Dawn trying to comfort her. 

Karen: she had gone for a walk when she heard a scream. She ran up behind Griffin and pulled him back by his shoulders. "Griffin" she said in surprise recognizing him.


----------



## The Villianess

Kenzie: Kenzie wiped the blood off her face. She said, "Help!"

Griffin: Griffin punched Kenzie in the nose again. He hollared, "Boys!"

Kenzie: Kenzie read his lips and her eyes widened in fear as three boys wearing gray jackets climbed down from the roof. She said, "I will give you anything you want."

Griffin: "We want your money."

Kenzie: "I can't understand you!"


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she gave a small smile back "boys, they cause me too much pain."
> 
> Jordan: he sat next to Dawn trying to comfort her.
> 
> Karen: she had gone for a walk when she heard a scream. She ran up behind Griffin and pulled him back by his shoulders. "Griffin" she said in surprise recognizing him.



Lynn: "They're stupid creatures of nature. Who knows if they're the type where you have to go up to them, or they'll come to you?"


----------



## disneygirl520

The Villianess said:


> Kenzie: Kenzie wiped the blood off her face. She said, "Help!"
> 
> Griffin: Griffin punched Kenzie in the nose again. He hollared, "Boys!"
> 
> Kenzie: Kenzie read his lips and her eyes widened in fear as three boys wearing gray jackets climbed down from the roof. She said, "I will give you anything you want."
> 
> Griffin: "We want your money."
> 
> Kenzie: "I can't understand you!"



Karen: "Griffin stop!" she yelled.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "They're stupid creatures of nature. Who knows if they're the type where you have to go up to them, or they'll come to you?"



Jaycee: "I don't think I can go up to Ciel. He told me to forget about him. I don't want to let him hurt me again."


----------



## The Villianess

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "Griffin stop!" she yelled.



Griffin: "You can't tell me what to do. My employer is the only one who can do that, missy."

Kenzie: "I will give you anything if you just let me go!"


----------



## disneygirl520

The Villianess said:


> Griffin: "You can't tell me what to do. My employer is the only one who can do that, missy."
> 
> Kenzie: "I will give you anything if you just let me go!"



Karen: "leave her alone!" she stood between Kenzie and Griffin.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "I don't think I can go up to Ciel. He told me to forget about him. I don't want to let him hurt me again."



Lynn: "He wouldn't hurt you after this. I just know it. Would you mind if I urged him to go up to you?"


----------



## The Villianess

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "leave her alone!" she stood between Kenzie and Griffin.



Griffin: "Are you gonna make me? Are you gonna hit me? I'm so scared."

Boy #1: "Is she gonna hit us? 'Cause that's ridiculous. We're trained by the very best the underground has to offer."

Boy #2: "You stupid idiot!"


----------



## Doodle98

Dawn: she was breathing heavily, in a lot of pain. She held Jordan's hand, but limply. "Why is this happening to me?"

Marcus: he sat on the other side of Dawn, not sure how to comfort her. He felt out of place without Lynn there. He didn't know how to help her.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "He wouldn't hurt you after this. I just know it. Would you mind if I urged him to go up to you?"





The Villianess said:


> Griffin: "Are you gonna make me? Are you gonna hit me? I'm so scared."
> 
> Boy #1: "Is she gonna hit us? 'Cause that's ridiculous. We're trained by the very best the underground has to offer."
> 
> Boy #2: "You stupid idiot!"



Jaycee: she shrugged "I-I guess not."

Karen: "if you're so well trained then why are there four of you for one girl?"


----------



## The Villianess

The Villianess said:


> Griffin: "Are you gonna make me? Are you gonna hit me? I'm so scared."
> 
> Boy #1: "Is she gonna hit us? 'Cause that's ridiculous. We're trained by the very best the underground has to offer."
> 
> Boy #2: "You stupid idiot!"



Taylor: "Kenzie, what's going-" she began, but didn't get to finish as one of the boys put his arm around her and covered her mouth.

Kenzie: She yelled, "Taylor, get help!" She was then roughly pushed against a wall and knocked out with a bleeding head wound.

Griffin: Griffin said, "Aw, Kenzie fell."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "He wouldn't hurt you after this. I just know it. Would you mind if I urged him to go up to you?"





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she was breathing heavily, in a lot of pain. She held Jordan's hand, but limply. "Why is this happening to me?"
> 
> Marcus: he sat on the other side of Dawn, not sure how to comfort her. He felt out of place without Lynn there. He didn't know how to help her.



Jordan: he held her hand "I-I don't know. You're going to be okay sweetheart." He had a feeling she didn't fight back because of him. He couldn't get the image of Reed kissing her out of his head.


----------



## The Villianess

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she shrugged "I-I guess not."
> 
> Karen: "if you're so well trained then why are there four of you for one girl?"



Griffin: "We work as a team. Where our employer dwells, teamwork is valued."

Boy #1: "Everything is done in groups."


----------



## disneygirl520

The Villianess said:


> Taylor: "Kenzie, what's going-" she began, but didn't get to finish as one of the boys put his arm around her and covered her mouth.
> 
> Kenzie: She yelled, "Taylor, get help!" She was then roughly pushed against a wall and knocked out with a bleeding head wound.
> 
> Griffin: Griffin said, "Aw, Kenzie fell."



Karen: She knelt by Kenzie trying to help her "what do you want!?"


----------



## The Villianess

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: She knelt by Kenzie trying to help her "what do you want!?"



Griffin: "New employees. We also get whatever our employer asks us to get."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he held her hand "I-I don't know. You're going to be okay sweetheart." He had a feeling she didn't fight back because of him. He couldn't get the image of Reed kissing her out of his head.



Dawn: "Okay." She said quietly and hoarsely.

Marcus: "I'm going to wrap her up, try and keep the rib in place." He removed her shirt, took a bandage and wrapped it around her chest.

Dawn: "It's tight."

Marcus: "It has to be for it to work." He said nervously, not totally knowing what he was doing, but wanting to help as much as he could.


----------



## disneygirl520

The Villianess said:


> Griffin: "New employees. We also get whatever our employer asks us to get."





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay." She said quietly and hoarsely.
> 
> Marcus: "I'm going to wrap her up, try and keep the rib in place." He removed her shirt, took a bandage and wrapped it around her chest.
> 
> Dawn: "It's tight."
> 
> Marcus: "It has to be for it to work." He said nervously, not totally knowing what he was doing, but wanting to help as much as he could.



Karen: "and that is?"

Jordan: he let Marcus wrap her chest "I'm so sorry" he said quietly "thank you Marcus."


----------



## The Villianess

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "and that is?"
> 
> Jordan: he let Marcus wrap her chest "I'm so sorry" he said quietly "thank you Marcus."



Griffin: "Naturally anything. He's mostly after the big trophies in this world."


----------



## disneygirl520

The Villianess said:


> Griffin: "Naturally anything. He's mostly after the big trophies in this world."



Karen: "leave Kenzie alone Griffin."


----------



## The Villianess

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "leave Kenzie alone Griffin."



Griffin: "I wasn't really going to hurt her yet. I needed her friend."

Taylor: "Mm mm mm mm!"


----------



## disneygirl520

The Villianess said:


> Griffin: "I wasn't really going to hurt her yet. I needed her friend."
> 
> Taylor: "Mm mm mm mm!"



Karen: "Ember?"


----------



## The Villianess

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "Ember?"



Griffin: "Chao, honey. Maybe next time our employer will want you." he said. 

Boy #1 and #2: They grinned. They both climbed up the gutter to the roof and tossed down a rope. 

Boy #3: He flipped. He kept his arm wrapped around Taylor's mouth and held on to the rope with the other hand.

Boy #1 and #2: They pulled their friend up to the roof and tied Taylor's hands behind her back. 

Boy #3: He blew a whistle around his neck and a helicopter labeled Inferno Industries flew over the building to pick them up.

All Three Boys: They climbed up the ladder with Taylor in tow and blew kisses to Karen as the helicopter began to move away. They began to cheer for Griffin to get in the helicopter.

Griffin: He then blew a kiss to Karen and promised he'd be back for Kenzie later. Then he backflipped as he climbed up the gutter.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "and that is?"  Jordan: he let Marcus wrap her chest "I'm so sorry" he said quietly "thank you Marcus."



Marcus: he nodded slightly.

Dawn: "Why are you sorry? It wasn't your fault at all." She took his hand and kissed it. "It's my fault for not fighting back."


----------



## disneygirl520

The Villianess said:


> Griffin: "Chao, honey. Maybe next time our employer will want you." he said.
> 
> Boy #1 and #2: They grinned. They both climbed up the gutter to the roof and tossed down a rope.
> 
> Boy #3: He flipped. He kept his arm wrapped around Taylor's mouth and held on to the rope with the other hand.
> 
> Boy #1 and #2: They pulled their friend up to the roof and tied Taylor's hands behind her back.
> 
> Boy #3: He blew a whistle around his neck and a helicopter labeled Inferno Industries flew over the building to pick them up.
> 
> All Three Boys: They climbed up the ladder with Taylor in tow and blew kisses to Karen as the helicopter began to move away. They began to cheer for Griffin to get in the helicopter.
> 
> Griffin: He then blew a kiss to Karen and promised he'd be back for Kenzie later. Then he backflipped as he climbed up the gutter.





Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he nodded slightly.
> 
> Dawn: "Why are you sorry? It wasn't your fault at all." She took his hand and kissed it. "It's my fault for not fighting back."



Karen: she rolled her eyes at their taunts. She tried to wake Kenzie. They had to get Taylor.

Jordan: "you would have had you not promised me" he lay down next to her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: she rolled her eyes at their taunts. She tried to wake Kenzie. They had to get Taylor.  Jordan: "you would have had you not promised me" he lay down next to her.



Dawn: "No, Jordan, it's not that. I was also too scared to defend myself."


----------



## The Villianess

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: she rolled her eyes at their taunts. She tried to wake Kenzie. They had to get Taylor.
> 
> Jordan: "you would have had you not promised me" he lay down next to her.



Griffin: Once he was on top of the helicopter, he called down to Karen with a blowhorn. He said, "Oh, to answer your question from earlier, you can't want what you already have!"

OOC: Meaning, he already has brought Ember to the dark side, she is now an employee at Count Firefist's "company".


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "No, Jordan, it's not that. I was also too scared to defend myself."





The Villianess said:


> Griffin: Once he was on top of the helicopter, he called down to Karen with a blowhorn. He said, "Oh, to answer your question from earlier, you can't want what you already have!"
> 
> OOC: Meaning, he already has brought Ember to the dark side, she is now an employee at Count Firefist's "company".



Jordan: "I can't believe he kissed you. That guy. He's such a-" he stopped himself. 

Karen: she looked up at him unsure of what he meant.


----------



## The Villianess

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I can't believe he kissed you. That guy. He's such a-" he stopped himself.
> 
> Karen: she looked up at him unsure of what he meant.



Kenzie: Her head was swollen. And bleeding tremendously.


----------



## disneygirl520

The Villianess said:


> Kenzie: Her head was swollen. And bleeding tremendously.



Karen: she screamed for help unsure of what to do.


----------



## The Villianess

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: she screamed for help unsure of what to do.



Kenzie: Her hands were freezing. Her breathing slowed.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I can't believe he kissed you. That guy. He's such a-" he stopped himself.  Karen: she looked up at him unsure of what he meant.



Dawn: she looked up, surprised. "Who kissed me? I got kissed? I-I don't remember what happened back there, I just remember getting grabbed, then being with Jaycee in that room."


----------



## disneygirl520

The Villianess said:


> Kenzie: Her hands were freezing. Her breathing slowed.



Karen: she tore the sleeve off of her long sleeved shirt and wrapped it around her head trying to stop the bleeding.


----------



## The Villianess

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: she tore the sleeve off of her long sleeved shirt and wrapped it around her head trying to stop the bleeding.



Kenzie: Kenzie's head was starting to stop bleeding, but it was obvious that if she didn't get it to a doctor soon, she would die. In her pocket, her cell phone was buzzing constantly with texts from her mother.

Sue: _*Honey, where are you? I made dinner. Come home please, now.*_ _*Where are you? Come home right now, please!*_


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she looked up, surprised. "Who kissed me? I got kissed? I-I don't remember what happened back there, I just remember getting grabbed, then being with Jaycee in that room."



Jordan: he was looking up at the ceiling "yeah, by Reed. Brittany's boyfriend. Brittany was trying to tell me you did it."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He stood up. Walking around the empty house, he tried to cheer himself up.

Lynn: "Okay!" she smiled.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he was looking up at the ceiling "yeah, by Reed. Brittany's boyfriend. Brittany was trying to tell me you did it."



Dawn: "I-I doubt I would do that, I would never. B-but I don't remember, so if you want to blame me and tell me I did it's okay, I guess."


----------



## The Villianess

Griffin: He arrived with his team back at the underground area of Inferno Industries, carrying Taylor on his shoulder to Count Firefist, laughing with greed. He was paid, then he forced Taylor into a training room after Count Firefist explained her new job.

Taylor: Taylor was punched in the face multiple times. She was forced to fight against kids who were younger than her. Crying, she had to be injured by the teacher. Suddenly, Taylor was on the ground next to another girl her age. She looked dreadful.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He stood up.
> 
> Lynn: "Okay!" she smiled.



Jaycee: she folded her arms over her chest. She didn't know if she had said the right thing. "I don't want him to feel bad when he's around me. It might hurt him more."


----------



## The Villianess

Kenzie: She whispered, "Doctor......."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I-I doubt I would do that, I would never. B-but I don't remember, so if you want to blame me and tell me I did it's okay, I guess."





The Villianess said:


> Kenzie: She whispered, "Doctor......."



Jordan: he shook his head "no, I trust you."

Karen: she lifted her up and hurried to the doctors.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he shook his head "no, I trust you."  Karen: she lifted her up and hurried to the doctors.



Dawn: "Okay. Thank you." It was very difficult for her to breathe. "I need a doctor." She said before passing out.

Marcus: he paled seeing how much pain she was in.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay. Thank you." It was very difficult for her to breathe. "I need a doctor." She said before passing out.
> 
> Marcus: he paled seeing how much pain she was in.



Jordan: he carried her in his arms and took her to his car. He looked at Jaycee. His voice was kind toward her "we're taking Dawn to the doctors. Are you coming?" 

Jaycee: "I'll um, I'll meet you there."

Jordan: he nodded and drove.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he carried her in his arms and took her to his car. He looked at Jaycee. His voice was kind toward her "we're taking Dawn to the doctors. Are you coming?"  Jaycee: "I'll um, I'll meet you there."  Jordan: he nodded and drove.



Marcus: he was surprised he was actually going there. It was terrifying for him, but he thought Jordan might need someone to be there for him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he was surprised he was actually going there. It was terrifying for him, but he thought Jordan might need someone to be there for him.



Jordan: he got to the doctors and carried Dawn in. He lowered her onto a stretcher as the doctors took her to the back. He was really glad Marcus had come with.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he got to the doctors and carried Dawn in. He lowered her onto a stretcher as the doctors took her to the back. He was really glad Marcus had come with.



Marcus: he put a pale hand on Jordan's shoulder. "It's okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he put a pale hand on Jordan's shoulder. "It's okay."



Jordan: "I hope so" he said staring at the door. He sat down and put his face in his hands.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I hope so" he said staring at the door. He sat down and put his face in his hands.



Doctor: he came out from the door. "She needs surgery to get her rib fixed."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Doctor: he came out from the door. "She needs surgery to get her rib fixed."



Jordan: his eyes widened. He looked at Marcus.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: his eyes widened. He looked at Marcus.



Marcus: he frowned slightly. "it's going to fix her. W-what's the alternative?"  

Doctor: "The broken rib is puncturing her lung. If she doesn't get surgery soon, she'll slowly and painfully suffocate to death."  

Marcus: "Do it. Soon."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he frowned slightly. "it's going to fix her. W-what's the alternative?"
> 
> Doctor: "The broken rib is puncturing her lung. If she doesn't get surgery soon, she'll slowly and painfully suffocate to death."
> 
> Marcus: "Do it. Soon."



Jordan: "do it now. Whatever you have to do to save her" he felt crushed. He didn't know what to do or think. He was so worried for her. His heart was beating quickly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "do it now. Whatever you have to do to save her" he felt crushed. He didn't know what to do or think. He was so worried for her. His heart was beating quickly.



Marcus: he put an arm around Jordan. "It'll be okay."

Doctor: "We'll get to work right away." He left.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he put an arm around Jordan. "It'll be okay."
> 
> Doctor: "We'll get to work right away." He left.



Jordan: he was trying to keep his breathing steady. His knees felt weak. He sat down. His heart was beating quickly. "she has to be okay" he said mostly to himself.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he was trying to keep his breathing steady. His knees felt weak. He sat down. His heart was beating quickly. "she has to be okay" he said mostly to himself.



Marcus: "She will be."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "She will be."



Jordan: he was a nervous wreck. He ran his hands through his hair. He watched the clock. It seemed like time wasn't moving.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he was a nervous wreck. He ran his hands through his hair. He watched the clock. It seemed like time wasn't moving.




Marcus: "breathe. Please."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "breathe. Please."



Jordan: he tried, slowing his breathing trying to relax. It wasn't really working. "thanks for coming with."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he tried, slowing his breathing trying to relax. It wasn't really working. "thanks for coming with."



Marcus: "I couldn't leave you. Y-you're my best friend. You've stuck with me through all of this."

Doctor: he walked out, a bloody glove on the hand he hadn't used to open the door. "Dawn regained consciousness during the operation, she wants to see you. You don't need to go in though, it might be a bit traumatic as we are in the middle of her surgery."

Marcus: "If you want I'll go in and tell you wether or not to go."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I couldn't leave you. Y-you're my best friend. You've stuck with me through all of this."
> 
> Doctor: he walked out, a bloody glove on the hand he hadn't used to open the door. "Dawn regained consciousness during the operation, she wants to see you. You don't need to go in though, it might be a bit traumatic as we are in the middle of her surgery."
> 
> Marcus: "If you want I'll go in and tell you wether or not to go."



Jordan: he opened his mouth to say something but just nodded to Marcus. His hands had started shaking.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he opened his mouth to say something but just nodded to Marcus. His hands had started shaking.



Marcus: he slowly walked into the operating room. A minute later he walked out, a shade paler than he already was. "Do not go in there. Her chest is opened up in one place." He said, shocked.

Dawn: she smiled seeing Marcus but frowned when he left a minute later. She couldn't see what they were doing to her because of a tarp separating her head from the rest of her body. All she could feel was some numb pokes and prods from cold metal tools in the lower left side of her chest. A doctor put a mask over her mouth and nose and she fell unconscious.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he slowly walked into the operating room. A minute later he walked out, a shade paler than he already was. "Do not go in there. Her chest is opened up in one place." He said, shocked.
> 
> Dawn: she smiled seeing Marcus but frowned when he left a minute later. She couldn't see what they were doing to her because of a tarp separating her head from the rest of her body. All she could feel was some numb pokes and prods from cold metal tools in the lower left side of her chest. A doctor put a mask over her mouth and nose and she fell unconscious.



Jordan: "I shouldn't go in?" he trusted Marcus's judgement "but I want to see her." His hands were shaking and he was forcing himself to breath somewhat steadily.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I shouldn't go in?" he trusted Marcus's judgement "but I want to see her." His hands were shaking and he was forcing himself to breath somewhat steadily.



Marcus: "Fine, but you'll regret it. Trust me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Fine, but you'll regret it. Trust me."



Jordan: "okay. I won't go in. I trust you." He went back out into the waiting room and put his head in his hands. He felt sick.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "okay. I won't go in. I trust you." He went back out into the waiting room and put his head in his hands. He felt sick.



Marcus: "I'm sure it's almost done. You're going to have to be really sweet for her as she recovers."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I'm sure it's almost done. You're going to have to be really sweet for her as she recovers."



Jordan: he nodded "of course. Do you think I wouldn't be?" he watched the clock.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "of course. Do you think I wouldn't be?" he watched the clock.



Marcus: "I just-"

Doctor: "She's done and all sewed up, if you want to see her now."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I just-"
> 
> Doctor: "She's done and all sewed up, if you want to see her now."



Jordan: "it's okay." Hearing the doctor he stood up and walked into Dawn's room slowly and nervously.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "it's okay." Hearing the doctor he stood up and walked into Dawn's room slowly and nervously.



Marcus: he got up and followed. He frowned seeing her, all of her, not just where she was apparated on. She was in a crinkly hospital gown, her clothes folded and on a chair. There was a hole cut in the gown with bloodstains on it around the left side of her chest, with a line of stitches running through her pale skin. Her hair was pulled back and her face look pained as she slept. He wouldn't have been able to see Lynn that way, he would've died. He couldn't even imagine how Jordan must be feeling.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "He'll tell you the truth about everything, Jaycee. He won't hurt if he tells you himself..." she muttered. "Better get going." she got into her car.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: he texted Lynn. "With Jordan at hospital. Dawn had surgery because someone broke her rib."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he got up and followed. He frowned seeing her, all of her, not just where she was apparated on. She was in a crinkly hospital gown, her clothes folded and on a chair. There was a hole cut in the gown with bloodstains on it around the left side of her chest, with a line of stitches running through her pale skin. Her hair was pulled back and her face look pained as she slept. He wouldn't have been able to see Lynn that way, he would've died. He couldn't even imagine how Jordan must be feeling.





danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "He'll tell you the truth about everything, Jaycee. He won't hurt if he tells you himself..." she muttered. "Better get going." she got into her car.



Jordan: he was trying to stay calm but seeing Dawn like this was destroying him. He was supposed to protect her and this happened. He  looked at her. His eyes watered but he wiped them refusing to cry. He looked back at Marcus. 

Jaycee: "am I, am I supposed to come with?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he was trying to stay calm but seeing Dawn like this was destroying him. He was supposed to protect her and this happened. He  looked at her. His eyes watered but he wiped them refusing to cry. He looked back at Marcus.  Jaycee: "am I, am I supposed to come with?"



Marcus: "It's okay."

Dawn: she slowly opened her eyes. "Jordan?" She called weakly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "It's okay."
> 
> Dawn: she slowly opened her eyes. "Jordan?" She called weakly.



Jordan: he handed Marcus his phone "will you let my mom and Marina know what's going on? I-I can't do it." He heard Dawn and slowly walked up to her. He kneeled so his face was at her level "hi" he whispered trying not to show how upset he was. He had to be there for her. He wished this would have happened to him instead of her.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: "Up to you."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Up to you."



Jaycee: she nodded and climbed in. She'd rather get this over with than wait. She pulled her knees to her chest.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he handed Marcus his phone "will you let my mom and Marina know what's going on? I-I can't do it." He heard Dawn and slowly walked up to her. He kneeled so his face was at her level "hi" he whispered trying not to show how upset he was. He had to be there for her. He wished this would have happened to him instead of her.



Marcus: he nodded and called each of them, explaining.

Dawn: she smiled. "Hi, Jordan. Y-you seem more upset than I am."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she nodded and climbed in. She'd rather get this over with than wait. She pulled her knees to her chest.



Ciel: He walked around.

Lynn: "Yup." she drove to where they needed to be.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he nodded and called each of them, explaining.
> 
> Dawn: she smiled. "Hi, Jordan. Y-you seem more upset than I am."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He walked around.
> 
> Lynn: "Yup." she drove to where they needed to be.



Jordan: "I'm a mess" he said quietly before gently kissing her cheek.

Jaycee: she regretted her decision. She didn't want to see him. "Lynn, I changed my mind."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I'm a mess" he said quietly before gently kissing her cheek.  Jaycee: she regretted her decision. She didn't want to see him. "Lynn, I changed my mind."



Dawn: "I'm alright, sweetheart." She smiled when he kissed her cheek. "Please don't be a mess. I can breathe now."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm alright, sweetheart." She smiled when he kissed her cheek. "Please don't be a mess. I can breathe now."



Jordan: "I'm so glad you're okay. I love you. I'm going to take care of you until you get better. You're okay."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: "I'm a mess" he said quietly before gently kissing her cheek.
> 
> Jaycee: she regretted her decision. She didn't want to see him. "Lynn, I changed my mind."



Lynn: She sighed."Fine then. You'll have to see him eventually." she said before starting up the car again. "Last chance."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She sighed."Fine then. You'll have to see him eventually." she said before starting up the car again. "Last chance."



Jaycee: she sighed "fine. Turn the car off. I'll let him see me, but I'm not approaching him."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She stopped the car. Getting out and knocking on the door, she waited for Ciel.

Ciel: He creaked open the door. "What do you want?"

Lynn: "Jaycee's in the car. She's not mad, just hurt."

Ciel: His eyes widened. "Jaycee? I might have a second chance!"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I'm so glad you're okay. I love you. I'm going to take care of you until you get better. You're okay."



Dawn: "Okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She stopped the car. Getting out and knocking on the door, she waited for Ciel.
> 
> Ciel: He creaked open the door. "What do you want?"
> 
> Lynn: "Jaycee's in the car. She's not mad, just hurt."
> 
> Ciel: His eyes widened. "Jaycee? I might have a second chance!"



Jaycee: she stayed in the car with her knees pulled to her chest and her head down. She didn't watch Lynn as she went to the door. Her eyes started filling with tears.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay."



Jordan: "I'm so sorry. I can't believe this happened. I'm so sorry. I love you so much" he gently kissed her.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel "I-I need to make it up to her...she's gonna hate me, though...how do I go up to her when she's in a car?"

Lynn: "Tap on the glass, or just stop being such a priss and open the door."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel "I-I need to make it up to her...she's gonna hate me, though...how do I go up to her when she's in a car?"
> 
> Lynn: "Tap on the glass, or just stop being such a priss and open the door."



Jaycee: she wiped her tears away as if it was going to matter. Her eyes were red, it was plain she had been crying.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "Fine." He walked out to the car and opened the door. "Jaycee?"


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Fine." He walked out to the car and opened the door. "Jaycee?"



Jaycee: she looked up "yeah?"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: "I'm so sorry. I'll do anything to earn your trust again. I was a jerk...didn't know what I was saying. I thought you would be happier without me, but I know that I won't be happy without you in my life."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I'm so sorry. I can't believe this happened. I'm so sorry. I love you so much" he gently kissed her.



Dawn: "I'm okay." She smiled. "I love you so very much, Jordan, and I'm sorry if I did kiss him. I really don't think I would've, but still, I'm sorry." The doctors took the tarp away and she saw her chest. She paled dramatically. "What d-did they do to me?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I'm so sorry. I'll do anything to earn your trust again. I was a jerk...didn't know what I was saying. I thought you would be happier without me, but I know that I won't be happy without you in my life."



OOC: Aww. They neeeeedddd to be a couple.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: Aww. They neeeeedddd to be a couple.



Ooc: XD omg I'm dying. But cha never know. XP


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ooc: XD omg I'm dying. But cha never know. XP



OOC: 

Marcus: he watched them. "They fixed your rib, Dawn. You'll be okay now."

Dawn: she put her hand over the stitches. "B-but-" tears welled up in her eyes.

Marcus: he sighed and pulled out his phone. 'Lynn, what do I do? Dawn and Jordan are both wrecks.' He texted.

Marina: she rushed to the hospital. Once she was in the room, she examined Dawn. "Goodness gracious."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> Marcus: he watched them. "They fixed your rib, Dawn. You'll be okay now."
> 
> Dawn: she put her hand over the stitches. "B-but-" tears welled up in her eyes.
> 
> Marcus: he sighed and pulled out his phone. 'Lynn, what do I do? Dawn and Jordan are both wrecks.' He texted.
> 
> Marina: she rushed to the hospital. Once she was in the room, she examined Dawn. "Goodness gracious."



Lynn: 'The hospital isn't that far away. I'm walking over there to help. See ya soon.' She texted.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: 'The hospital isn't that far away. I'm walking over there to help. See ya soon.' She texted.



Marcus: he breathed a sigh of relief. "'Thank you, sweetheart.'


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She reached the hospital.

Ooc: Don't have school today...soooooo, I entertain myself with: anime, magazines, sugar and SLEEP.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She reached the hospital.  Ooc: Don't have school today...soooooo, I entertain myself with: anime, magazines, sugar and SLEEP.



OOC: that sounds nice. Not sure if I should watch Death note or angel beats next, I finished soul eater and I need a new anime to obsess over.

Marcus: seeing Lynn, he ran out to her, picked her up and spun her around. "Thank goodness you're here. It's terrifying in there."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "I'm so sorry. I'll do anything to earn your trust again. I was a jerk...didn't know what I was saying. I thought you would be happier without me, but I know that I won't be happy without you in my life."





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm okay." She smiled. "I love you so very much, Jordan, and I'm sorry if I did kiss him. I really don't think I would've, but still, I'm sorry." The doctors took the tarp away and she saw her chest. She paled dramatically. "What d-did they do to me?"





Doodle98 said:


> OOC:
> 
> Marcus: he watched them. "They fixed your rib, Dawn. You'll be okay now."
> 
> Dawn: she put her hand over the stitches. "B-but-" tears welled up in her eyes.
> 
> Marcus: he sighed and pulled out his phone. 'Lynn, what do I do? Dawn and Jordan are both wrecks.' He texted.
> 
> Marina: she rushed to the hospital. Once she was in the room, she examined Dawn. "Goodness gracious."



Jaycee: "I just don't know why you thought I'd be happier without you. I really care about you Ciel. You really hurt me telling me to forget you."

Jordan: "the kiss doesn't matter. It's okay. They helped you Dawn. You're going to get better." he looked back at Marina. He was glad she was here. He could hardly think. He couldn't believe this happened.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: that sounds nice. Not sure if I should watch Death note or angel beats next, I finished soul eater and I need a new anime to obsess over.
> 
> Marcus: seeing Lynn, he ran out to her, picked her up and spun her around. "Thank goodness you're here. It's terrifying in there."



Ooc: Ooohhh. Well my favorite anime of ALL TIME is Kamisama Kiss. It's about a girl that becomes a goddess and a really cute fox demon. XD

Lynn: "Wow...That's crazy." She nodded.

Ciel: "I'm sorry. I was stupid. I thought that we should forget each other so we could continue on like normal, but..." he sighed.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ooc: Ooohhh. Well my favorite anime of ALL TIME is Kamisama Hajimema****a. It's about a girl that becomes a goddess and a really cute fox demon. XD
> 
> Lynn: "Wow...That's crazy." She nodded.
> 
> Ciel: "I'm sorry. I was stupid. I thought that we should forget each other so we could continue on like normal, but..." he sighed.



Jaycee: "I could never forget you" she said wiping away a tear. She was still sitting in the car.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "I could never forget you" she said wiping away a tear. She was still sitting in the car.



Ciel: "Same with me...do you think...you might be able to forgive me sometime...in the future?" he said nervously.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Same with me...do you think...you might be able to forgive me sometime...in the future?" he said nervously.



Jaycee: "I-I want to. But how do I know you won't hurt me again?"


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: "I-I want to. But how do I know you won't hurt me again?"



Ciel: He looked her dead in the eye. "I won't. No more empty promises, I will not hurt you."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked her dead in the eye. "I won't. No more empty promises, I will not hurt you."



Jaycee: she looked back at him and nodded "okay. I forgive you" she whispered.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He smiled, dived into the car and hugged her. "Thank you." he whispered.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: he took her hand and walked inside.

Dawn: "I want to go home." She pulled the IVs out of her arm, grabbed her clothes and changed. "Take me home please."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She followed close behind.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He smiled, dived into the car and hugged her. "Thank you." he whispered.





Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: he took her hand and walked inside.
> 
> Dawn: "I want to go home." She pulled the IVs out of her arm, grabbed her clothes and changed. "Take me home please."



Jaycee: she put her head on his shoulder and hugged him.

Jordan: "are you sure? Please be careful."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she put her head on his shoulder and hugged him.
> 
> Jordan: "are you sure? Please be careful."



Ciel: "Thank you...so much."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Thank you...so much."



Jaycee: she hugged him tight "I'm sorry if I did anything to make you feel like you were being...used."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she hugged him tight "I'm sorry if I did anything to make you feel like you were being...used."



Ciel: "So we have a clean slate."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: she put her head on his shoulder and hugged him.  Jordan: "are you sure? Please be careful."



Dawn: "Now. take me home now." She finished changing. "I hate this place."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "So we have a clean slate."





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Now. take me home now." She finished changing. "I hate this place."



Jaycee: "okay. I'd like that."

Jordan: "okay" he looked at Marina. He didn't know what to do. He felt awful. He put his arm around Dawn carefully and started walking out with with her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "okay. I'd like that."  Jordan: "okay" he looked at Marina. He didn't know what to do. He felt awful. He put his arm around Dawn carefully and started walking out with with her.



Dawn: she noticed Marina. She knew that she had come only to comfort Jordan. Marina didn't like her. Marina didn't care about her. She'd have been fine if she had died back in chemical alley.

Marina: "I'm so sorry this happened."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she noticed Marina. She knew that she had come only to comfort Jordan. Marina didn't like her. Marina didn't care about her. She'd have been fine if she had died back in chemical alley.
> 
> Marina: "I'm so sorry this happened."



Jordan: he nodded. It was taking everything in him to stay strong for Dawn. He couldn't believe he had let this happen. He took Dawn to his car.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded. It was taking everything in him to stay strong for Dawn. He couldn't believe he had let this happen. He took Dawn to his car.



Dawn: "I want to sleep, Jordan. I'm tired." She said quietly with a yawn.

Marcus: he walked to the car with them.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I want to sleep, Jordan. I'm tired." She said quietly with a yawn.
> 
> Marcus: he walked to the car with them.



Jordan: he nodded "okay sweetheart. I'm taking you home."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "okay sweetheart. I'm taking you home."



Dawn: "Okay." She whispered.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Okay." She whispered.



Jordan: he drove home. He carefully lifted Dawn out of the car.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he drove home. He carefully lifted Dawn out of the car.



  Dawn: she put her head on his chest and breathed slowly. "I'm sorry, Jordan."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she put her head on his chest and breathed slowly. "I'm sorry, Jordan."



Jordan: he held her close "don't be." He walked up to the apartment and lay her on his bed gently.

OOC: is Marina with them?


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he held her close "don't be." He walked up to the apartment and lay her on his bed gently.  OOC: is Marina with them?



OOC: sure.

Dawn: she closed her eyes and breathed heavily. "Can you sing me a song?"

Marina: she stood at the door, not wanting to make Dawn uncomfortable.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: sure.
> 
> Dawn: she closed her eyes and breathed heavily. "Can you sing me a song?"
> 
> Marina: she stood at the door, not wanting to make Dawn uncomfortable.



Jordan: "I can't sing, Dawn. At all." But he couldn't tell her no. He sat next to her and started quietly singing a song to her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I can't sing, Dawn. At all." But he couldn't tell her no. He sat next to her and started quietly singing a song to her.



Dawn: she smiled. "It's absolutely beautiful." She took his hand weakly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. "It's absolutely beautiful." She took his hand weakly.



Jordan: he took her hand and put his forehead against hers and kissed her. "please, get some sleep."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he took her hand and put his forehead against hers and kissed her. "please, get some sleep."



Dawn: "I will. I-I've been thinking, what's going to happen when you turn old and leave this house? I really don't want you to always have to provide for me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I will. I-I've been thinking, what's going to happen when you turn old and leave this house? I really don't want you to always have to provide for me."



Jordan: "we'll figure that out when the time comes" he lay down next to her "I'll stay here until you fall asleep."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "we'll figure that out when the time comes" he lay down next to her "I'll stay here until you fall asleep."



Dawn: she nodded and looked up at him. "You're so handsome." She said drowsily.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she nodded and looked up at him. "You're so handsome." She said drowsily.



Jordan: "thank you" he said though it bothered him that she was complimenting him. She didn't need to be nice to him it was the other way around. "I love you" he said.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "thank you" he said though it bothered him that she was complimenting him. She didn't need to be nice to him it was the other way around. "I love you" he said.



Dawn: "I love you more." She closed her eyes and started breathing more heavily. She eventually fell into an uncomfortable sleep.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I love you more." She closed her eyes and started breathing more heavily. She eventually fell into an uncomfortable sleep.



Jordan: he watched to make sure she was asleep before sitting up and then standing. He walked over to Marina and hugged her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he watched to make sure she was asleep before sitting up and then standing. He walked over to Marina and hugged her.



Marina: "You okay, bud?" She hugged him back and patted his back.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "You okay, bud?" She hugged him back and patted his back.



Jordan: he shook his head and moved away from the door. He closed it so Dawn could sleep. He sat down on the couch "this is really my fault. She could have died" he spoke quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he shook his head and moved away from the door. He closed it so Dawn could sleep. He sat down on the couch "this is really my fault. She could have died" he spoke quietly.



Marina: "But she didn't, did she?" She sat next to him. "It isn't your fault. Those two are insane. I-I saw the last part of it. She wasn't able to fight back. I wanted to help, but I couldn't, there were too many people and I wouldn't be able to do anything. Reed pushed her against a wall and slammed her until her rib cracked. He grabbed her and started kissing her when you came out. I-I'm sorry. I should've tried to get someone or done something." She looked down.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "But she didn't, did she?" She sat next to him. "It isn't your fault. Those two are insane. I-I saw the last part of it. She wasn't able to fight back. I wanted to help, but I couldn't, there were too many people and I wouldn't be able to do anything. Reed pushed her against a wall and slammed her until her rib cracked. He grabbed her and started kissing her when you came out. I-I'm sorry. I should've tried to get someone or done something." She looked down.



Jordan: "I hate them! What is the matter with them!?" he put his head in his hands "I let her come to school with me. I shouldn't have. I let her leave when I was talking to Jaycee. I made her promise me she wouldn't hurt anyone. I have never been so afraid in my life Marina. I feel like I'm putting her in danger."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I hate them! What is the matter with them!?" he put his head in his hands "I let her come to school with me. I shouldn't have. I let her leave when I was talking to Jaycee. I made her promise me she wouldn't hurt anyone. I have never been so afraid in my life Marina. I feel like I'm putting her in danger."



Marina: she sighed. "Jordan, please don't think like that. You aren't. School isn't danger. School is school. Those two just need to be locked up."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she sighed. "Jordan, please don't think like that. You aren't. School isn't danger. School is school. Those two just need to be locked up."



Jordan: "I swear, Reed had better stay away from me" he said with anger.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I swear, Reed had better stay away from me" he said with anger.



Dawn: "I'm sure he will. He's probably scared out of his mind right now. He deserves to be though."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm sure he will. He's probably scared out of his mind right now. He deserves to be though."



Jordan: "good. I hope he is. I don't even know what I'll do to him if I see him" he said quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "good. I hope he is. I don't even know what I'll do to him if I see him" he said quietly.



Marina: "Just don't kill him and you'll be fine."

Dawn: she woke up. Sleeping hurt. She sat in her bed and cried silently. She listened to Marina and Jordan talk.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Just don't kill him and you'll be fine."
> 
> Dawn: she woke up. Sleeping hurt. She sat in her bed and cried silently. She listened to Marina and Jordan talk.



Jordan: he clenched his fists "I won't kill him. But I'd love to throw a few punches." Jordan didn't fight. This was out of character for him. He lay back frustrated and angry.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he clenched his fists "I won't kill him. But I'd love to throw a few punches." Jordan didn't fight. This was out of character for him. He lay back frustrated and angry.



Marina: she kissed his forehead. "It's alright. I would like to see that though."

Dawn: she hobbled to the door and sighed. She hated that she was making Jordan upset.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she kissed his forehead. "It's alright. I would like to see that though."
> 
> Dawn: she hobbled to the door and sighed. She hated that she was making Jordan upset.



Jordan: "if I see him all bets are off. I will destroy him. NOONE hurts my girlfriend and gets away with it."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "if I see him all bets are off. I will destroy him. NOONE hurts my girlfriend and gets away with it."



Marina: she was slightly shocked he was like this. Even in Chemical alley he was never this angry.

Dawn: she opened the door slightly, enough so she could see outside. "Stop."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: she was slightly shocked he was like this. Even in Chemical alley he was never this angry.
> 
> Dawn: she opened the door slightly, enough so she could see outside. "Stop."



Jordan: he was surprised to hear Dawn. He didn't want her to see him like this.  He threw his head back "sorry." His fists were clenched, he was so angry.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he was surprised to hear Dawn. He didn't want her to see him like this.  He threw his head back "sorry." His fists were clenched, he was so angry.



Dawn: she opened the door and slowly walked over, sitting next to Jordan on the opposite side of Marina. "It's not your fault. It's mine. A-and I don't want you hurting anyone. E-even if he hurt me, he might've had a reason. I-I remember his face. He was scared. I don't blame him. I'm not mad at him. so you shouldn't be either."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she opened the door and slowly walked over, sitting next to Jordan on the opposite side of Marina. "It's not your fault. It's mine. A-and I don't want you hurting anyone. E-even if he hurt me, he might've had a reason. I-I remember his face. He was scared. I don't blame him. I'm not mad at him. so you shouldn't be either."



Jordan: "please, don't do this. You're sweet, but I'm supposed to be making you feel better, not the other way around. I'm sorry. I'm just so angry."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "please, don't do this. You're sweet, but I'm supposed to be making you feel better, not the other way around. I'm sorry. I'm just so angry."



Dawn: "There's no reason you should be trying to make me feel better. I'm fine. I've taken worse: I just need you to promise me this time, that you won't hurt anyone."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "There's no reason you should be trying to make me feel better. I'm fine. I've taken worse: I just need you to promise me this time, that you won't hurt anyone."



Jordan: he looked her in the eye and hesitated, he didn't want to make that promise. After a moment he sighed and his face softened "okay, I promise."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked her in the eye and hesitated, he didn't want to make that promise. After a moment he sighed and his face softened "okay, I promise."



Dawn: she smiled. "Thank you." She kissed his cheek.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. "Thank you." She kissed his cheek.



Jordan: he put his arm around her carefully and kissed her. "you should lie down. I don't want you hurting yourself."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he put his arm around her carefully and kissed her. "you should lie down. I don't want you hurting yourself."



Dawn: "I'm fine. It's just my chest."


----------



## The Villianess

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he shook his head "no, I trust you."
> 
> Karen: she lifted her up and hurried to the doctors.



Doctor: He brought Kenzie into the ER after determining she could have brain damage if she didn't die first. Then he instructed Karen to wait in the lobby and immediately called Kenzie's parents.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm fine. It's just my chest."





The Villianess said:


> Doctor: He brought Kenzie into the ER after determining she could have brain damage if she didn't die first. Then he instructed Karen to wait in the lobby and immediately called Kenzie's parents.



Jordan: "okay" he nodded. He had relaxed significantly but anger still burned inside of him, but he couldn't hurt anyone anymore. He gave her a small smile.

Karen: she waited.


----------



## The Villianess

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "okay" he nodded. He had relaxed significantly but anger still burned inside of him, but he couldn't hurt anyone anymore. He gave her a small smile.
> 
> Karen: she waited.



Sue: Sue ran into the hospital and over to the information desk. She said, "Where's Kenzie?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "okay" he nodded. He had relaxed significantly but anger still burned inside of him, but he couldn't hurt anyone anymore. He gave her a small smile.  Karen: she waited.



Dawn: she leaned against him. "I love you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she leaned against him. "I love you."



Jordan: "I love you too."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I love you too."



Dawn: "You're not mad?"


----------



## The Villianess

Sue: "What do you mean I can't see her? I'm her mother!"

Information Lady: "Would you like to wait in the lobby? She's in critical-"

Sue: "Don't you say that! Let me in!"

Information Lady: "I am very sorry. You must wait-"

Sue: She cut her off by slamming her hand on the desk. She said, "I am her mother, now let me inside that operating room right this instant!"

Information Lady: "Please, sit down."

Sue: She yelled, "No!"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You're not mad?"



Jordan: "at who? You?"


----------



## The Villianess

Sue: Sue angrily threw up her hands in frustration and sat down next to Karen in the lobby. She said, "I think I deserve to be in an operating room with my deaf daughter who just got robbed by vandals or hooligens or something like that!"

Information Lady: She bit her lip after hearing this and felt really embarrassed because now people were staring. She said, "I apologize."

Sue: Sue yelled, "I sure hope that you apologize for keeping a mother who hasn't seen her daughter in ages away from her precious child!"


----------



## disneygirl520

The Villianess said:


> Sue: Sue angrily threw up her hands in frustration and sat down next to Karen in the lobby. She said, "I think I deserve to be in an operating room with my deaf daughter who just got robbed by vandals or hooligens or something like that!"
> 
> Information Lady: She bit her lip after hearing this and felt really embarrassed because now people were staring. She said, "I apologize."
> 
> Sue: Sue yelled, "I sure hope that you apologize for keeping a mother who hasn't seen her daughter in ages away from her precious child!"



Karen: "I'm sorry" she mumbled.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "at who? You?"



Dawn: "Yeah. You're not mad at me?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Yeah. You're not mad at me?"



Jordan: "no, I'm not mad at you. Why would I be?"


----------



## The Villianess

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "I'm sorry" she mumbled.



Sue: "What are you here for?" she asked. Sue was starting to calm down now.

Paul: He yelled, "Where is my daughter Kenzie?" He ran inside.

Sue: "She's been hospitalized!"


----------



## disneygirl520

The Villianess said:


> Sue: "What are you here for?" she asked. Sue was starting to calm down now.
> 
> Paul: He yelled, "Where is my daughter Kenzie?" He ran inside.
> 
> Sue: "She's been hospitalized!"



Karen: "I-um, I was the one who brought Kenzie here after she was hurt."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "no, I'm not mad at you. Why would I be?"



Dawn: "Because I'm horrible."


----------



## The Villianess

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "I-um, I was the one who brought Kenzie here after she was hurt."



Sue: Sue turned around in this girl's direction. She said, "Oh dear."

Paul: Paul added, "I can pay you whatever you want for your troubles."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Because I'm horrible."





The Villianess said:


> Sue: Sue turned around in this girl's direction. She said, "Oh dear."
> 
> Paul: Paul added, "I can pay you whatever you want for your troubles."



Jordan: "what, Dawn? Why do you think that?"

Karen: she shook her head "no trouble. I just hope she's okay."


----------



## The Villianess

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "what, Dawn? Why do you think that?"
> 
> Karen: she shook her head "no trouble. I just hope she's okay."



Sue: "Did you recognize anyone who did this to her?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "what, Dawn? Why do you think that?"  Karen: she shook her head "no trouble. I just hope she's okay."



Dawn: "It's the truth."


----------



## disneygirl520

The Villianess said:


> Sue: "Did you recognize anyone who did this to her?"





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "It's the truth."



Jordan: "no it's not. Why are you talking like this?" he rubbed her shoulder slowly.

Karen: "yeah, one of the boys. We were in Chemical Alley together" she said quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "no it's not. Why are you talking like this?" he rubbed her shoulder slowly.  Karen: "yeah, one of the boys. We were in Chemical Alley together" she said quietly.



Dawn: "I wanted to kill him so bad."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I wanted to kill him so bad."



Jordan: "me too. Am I horrible?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "me too. Am I horrible?"



Dawn: "No."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "No."



Jordan: "neither are you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "neither are you."



Dawn: "Yes I am."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Yes I am."



Jordan: "but you aren't" he said quietly.


----------



## The Villianess

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "no it's not. Why are you talking like this?" he rubbed her shoulder slowly.
> 
> Karen: "yeah, one of the boys. We were in Chemical Alley together" she said quietly.



Sue: "I don't have the faintest idea what you're talking about."

Paul: "I'm sure she means some sort of school where our daughter should have been."

Sue: "I can't remember."

Paul: "A special program."

Sue: "Oh yes."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "but you aren't" he said quietly.



Dawn: she sighed. "Do all the people at your school think I'm a monster?"


----------



## disneygirl520

The Villianess said:


> Sue: "I don't have the faintest idea what you're talking about."
> 
> Paul: "I'm sure she means some sort of school where our daughter should have been."
> 
> Sue: "I can't remember."
> 
> Paul: "A special program."
> 
> Sue: "Oh yes."





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she sighed. "Do all the people at your school think I'm a monster?"



Karen: she didn't know what to say. Kenzie hadn't told them about Chemical Alley.

Jordan: "no. You can't let what Brittany says get to you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: she didn't know what to say. Kenzie hadn't told them about Chemical Alley.  Jordan: "no. You can't let what Brittany says get to you."



Dawn: "She's right though. I shouldn't even exist. I kill people. That sounds a whole lot like a monster to me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "She's right though. I shouldn't even exist. I kill people. That sounds a whole lot like a monster to me."



Jordan: "Dawn, don't say that. I don't think you're a monster at all. I-I don't know how to make you stop feeling this way."


----------



## The Villianess

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: she didn't know what to say. Kenzie hadn't told them about Chemical Alley.
> 
> Jordan: "no. You can't let what Brittany says get to you."



Sue: "Is it safe there? She never mentioned-"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "Dawn, don't say that. I don't think you're a monster at all. I-I don't know how to make you stop feeling this way."



Dawn: "I'm sorry. It's just-with my background, it's hard not to feel that way."


----------



## disneygirl520

The Villianess said:


> Sue: "Is it safe there? She never mentioned-"





Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm sorry. It's just-with my background, it's hard not to feel that way."



Karen: "I don't know about her school Ma'am. Chemical Alley is where she was went she was unconscious" she whispered. 

Jordan: "I know sweetheart. I'm sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Karen: "I don't know about her school Ma'am. Chemical Alley is where she was went she was unconscious" she whispered.  Jordan: "I know sweetheart. I'm sorry."



Dawn: "Don't be. It's my fault,"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Don't be. It's my fault,"



Jordan: "I love you" he whispered. He still felt terrible about what happened no matter how much they said it wasn't his fault.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I love you" he whispered. He still felt terrible about what happened no matter how much they said it wasn't his fault.



Dawn: she leaned closer and kissed him.

Marina: "I-uh-I gotta go. My mom's outside. See you." She left, hoping to avoid the awkwardness.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she leaned closer and kissed him.
> 
> Marina: "I-uh-I gotta go. My mom's outside. See you." She left, hoping to avoid the awkwardness.



Jordan: he kissed her back and then stood up hearing Marina. He walked after her and hugged her, he whispered in her ear "thank you so much for being there for me."


----------



## danibryan819

Ooc: wuts happened?


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her back and then stood up hearing Marina. He walked after her and hugged her, he whispered in her ear "thank you so much for being there for me."



Marina: "Of corse, Jordan. See you tomorrow?"


----------



## disneygirl520

disneygirl520 said:


> Jaycee: "okay. I'd like that."
> 
> Jordan: "okay" he looked at Marina. He didn't know what to do. He felt awful. He put his arm around Dawn carefully and started walking out with with her.





danibryan819 said:


> Ooc: wuts happened?



OOC: ^^this was my last post for Jaycee.  Jordan just took Dawn home, and he had to promise not to hurt anyone because he was angry. He's trying to comfort Dawn.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Of corse, Jordan. See you tomorrow?"



Jordan: "maybe. I don't know if I'm going to school."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "maybe. I don't know if I'm going to school."



Marina: "Oh, okay. Bye." She hugged him again and left.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marina: "Oh, okay. Bye." She hugged him again and left.



Jordan: he hugged her back and then walked back in sitting behind Dawn.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he hugged her back and then walked back in sitting behind Dawn.



Dawn: "What was it like with you two in Chemical alley before me or Alex?" She asked quietly.


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel "Thank you."


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: "They left me here...." He smacked his forehead. He needed a way home. He sat down on a bench and sighed.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "What was it like with you two in Chemical alley before me or Alex?" She asked quietly.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel "Thank you."





Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "They left me here...." He smacked his forehead. He needed a way home. He sat down on a bench and sighed.



Jordan: "we were just trying to survive. Trying to find food and shelter."

Jaycee: she gave a small smile and wiped her eyes. 

OOC: where is Marcus? I thought he had gotten in the car?


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "we were just trying to survive. Trying to find food and shelter."  Jaycee: she gave a small smile and wiped her eyes.  OOC: where is Marcus? I thought he had gotten in the car?



OOC: he stayed with Lynn. Right?

Dawn: she smiled slightly. "First day there I got attacked by a bear. I saved it though, refused to let it die. I got this for it." She pulled her shirt down slightly to reveal a jagged scar on her collarbone. "No one would've cared, so I didn't tell anyone."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She went up to him. "I just walked here from Ciel's. My car is over there. If we can make it over there..."

Ciel: "So, uh...thanks." he smiled.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I want to sleep, Jordan. I'm tired." She said quietly with a yawn.
> 
> Marcus: he walked to the car with them.





Doodle98 said:


> OOC: he stayed with Lynn. Right?
> 
> Dawn: she smiled slightly. "First day there I got attacked by a bear. I saved it though, refused to let it die. I got this for it." She pulled her shirt down slightly to reveal a jagged scar on her collarbone. "No one would've cared, so I didn't tell anyone."



OOC: that's fine, I just had this post ^

Jordan: He wondered if that bear was Dapper. "Marina saved a bear too. Ember was going to kill it but she wouldn't let her."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> OOC: that's fine, I just had this post ^  Jordan: He wondered if that bear was Dapper. "Marina saved a bear too. Ember was going to kill it but she wouldn't let her."



Marcus: "Okay."

Dawn: "why do you care about her so much? I-I feel like I'm missing something."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She went up to him. "I just walked here from Ciel's. My car is over there. If we can make it over there..."
> 
> Ciel: "So, uh...thanks." he smiled.



Jaycee: she smiled "most guys only like me because of the way I look, not Jordan, other guys. That's not why you like me right?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Okay."
> 
> Dawn: "why do you care about her so much? I-I feel like I'm missing something."



Jordan: he didn't want this to be brought up again. "I-I don't know. She saved me Dawn, we survived together. I don't know."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he didn't want this to be brought up again. "I-I don't know. She saved me Dawn, we survived together. I don't know."



Dawn: "Oh. Okay." She leaned on him. "Can you sing that song again?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Oh. Okay." She leaned on him. "Can you sing that song again?"



Jordan : "I don't know why you want to hear my voice, but okay" he stared singing 'You and Me' quietly to her. 

"What day is it? And in what month?
This clock never seemed so alive
I can't keep up and I can't back down
I've been losing so much time

'Cause it's you and me and all of the people with nothing to do, nothing to lose
And it's you and me and all of the people
And I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off of you

All of the things that I want to say just aren't coming out right
I'm tripping on words
You got my head spinning
I don't know where to go from here

'Cause it's you and me and all of the people with nothing to do, nothing to prove
And it's you and me and all of the people
And I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off of you

Something about you now
I can't quite figure out
Everything she does is beautiful
Everything she does is right

'Cause it's you and me and all of the people with nothing to do, nothing to lose
And it's you and me and all of the people
And I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off of you

And me and all of the people with nothing to do and nothing to prove
And it's you and me and all of the people
And I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off of you

What day is it?
And in what month?
This clock never seemed so alive"

He kissed her when he had finished.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan : "I don't know why you want to hear my voice, but okay" he stared singing 'You and Me' quietly to her.
> 
> "What day is it? And in what month?
> This clock never seemed so alive
> I can't keep up and I can't back down
> I've been losing so much time
> 
> 'Cause it's you and me and all of the people with nothing to do, nothing to lose
> And it's you and me and all of the people
> And I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off of you
> 
> All of the things that I want to say just aren't coming out right
> I'm tripping on words
> You got my head spinning
> I don't know where to go from here
> 
> 'Cause it's you and me and all of the people with nothing to do, nothing to prove
> And it's you and me and all of the people
> And I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off of you
> 
> Something about you now
> I can't quite figure out
> Everything she does is beautiful
> Everything she does is right
> 
> 'Cause it's you and me and all of the people with nothing to do, nothing to lose
> And it's you and me and all of the people
> And I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off of you
> 
> And me and all of the people with nothing to do and nothing to prove
> And it's you and me and all of the people
> And I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off of you
> 
> What day is it?
> And in what month?
> This clock never seemed so alive"
> 
> He kissed her when he had finished.



OOC: I love this song!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I love this song!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



OOC: I do too!!!!!!!! I was trying to find one that fit, I thought this one did.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan : "I don't know why you want to hear my voice, but okay" he stared singing 'You and Me' quietly to her.  "What day is it? And in what month? This clock never seemed so alive I can't keep up and I can't back down I've been losing so much time  'Cause it's you and me and all of the people with nothing to do, nothing to lose And it's you and me and all of the people And I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off of you  All of the things that I want to say just aren't coming out right I'm tripping on words You got my head spinning I don't know where to go from here  'Cause it's you and me and all of the people with nothing to do, nothing to prove And it's you and me and all of the people And I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off of you  Something about you now I can't quite figure out Everything she does is beautiful Everything she does is right  'Cause it's you and me and all of the people with nothing to do, nothing to lose And it's you and me and all of the people And I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off of you  And me and all of the people with nothing to do and nothing to prove And it's you and me and all of the people And I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off of you  What day is it? And in what month? This clock never seemed so alive"  He kissed her when he had finished.



Dawn: she smiled and closed her eyes. She kissed him back then said "I like it when you sing. Your voice is beautiful." She put her head on his shoulder. "Thank you for caring for me."

OOC: Yeah, that song is awesome.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she smiled "most guys only like me because of the way I look, not Jordan, other guys. That's not why you like me right?"



Ciel: "No, I don't like you because you're pretty. But that doesn't hurt, you know...you're actually one o the nicest people to me. Which was why I had a hard time believing you'd ever want to be friends with me."


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: "You know Lynn, sometimes I just have to-" he grabbed her in a bear hug and spun her around. "Do that. It's fun." He laughed.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled and closed her eyes. She kissed him back then said "I like it when you sing. Your voice is beautiful." She put her head on his shoulder. "Thank you for caring for me."
> 
> OOC: Yeah, that song is awesome.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "No, I don't like you because you're pretty. But that doesn't hurt, you know...you're actually one o the nicest people to me. Which was why I had a hard time believing you'd ever want to be friends with me."



Jordan: he put his arm around her and smiled "thank you, and you're welcome." "I'm sorry I didn't protect you" he added in a whisper.

Jaycee: she smiled "thank you. You're really a great guy Ciel. I wish more people knew that."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he put his arm around her and smiled "thank you, and you're welcome." "I'm sorry I didn't protect you" he added in a whisper.  Jaycee: she smiled "thank you. You're really a great guy Ciel. I wish more people knew that."



Dawn: "You did. If you hadn't saved me when you did, I could be dead right now."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You did. If you hadn't saved me when you did, I could be dead right now."



Jordan: he shrugged "I should have been there sooner." He held her closer "I am so so glad you're okay."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he shrugged "I should have been there sooner." He held her closer "I am so so glad you're okay."



Dawn: she winced. "Gentle. It still hurts."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she winced. "Gentle. It still hurts."



Jordan: he took his arm off of her "I'm so sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he took his arm off of her "I'm so sorry."



Dawn: "N-no." She pulled his arm back around her. "J-just more gently."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "N-no." She pulled his arm back around her. "J-just more gently."



Jordan: he smiled slightly and nodded "ok. Sorry."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled slightly and nodded "ok. Sorry."



Dawn: she kissed his cheek. "Don't be."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she kissed his cheek. "Don't be."



Jordan: "I-I can't help it."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I-I can't help it."



Dawn: "You're okay, sweetie."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You're okay, sweetie."



Jordan: he nodded. He was really trying to be okay, but he felt so bad. Like he had failed her. "I love you" he mumbled.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded. He was really trying to be okay, but he felt so bad. Like he had failed her. "I love you" he mumbled.



Dawn: she slid onto his lap. "I love you too." She kissed him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she slid onto his lap. "I love you too." She kissed him.



Jordan: he kissed her back. "I'm sorry" he said so quietly is was almost inaudible.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her back. "I'm sorry" he said so quietly is was almost inaudible.



Dawn: "No, sweetheart. I'm okay." She leaned up against him, ignoring the pain in her chest. "I love you so much."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "No, sweetheart. I'm okay." She leaned up against him, ignoring the pain in her chest. "I love you so much."



Jordan: "I love you too" he whispered. "please, be careful."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I love you too" he whispered. "please, be careful."



Dawn: "I'm okay, honey. Please." She stroked his neck and hugged him. "I'm okay."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm okay, honey. Please." She stroked his neck and hugged him. "I'm okay."



Jordan: he hugged her back being very gentle "okay."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he hugged her back being very gentle "okay."



Dawn: she smiled. "I promise I'll be okay." She kissed his cheek.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. "I promise I'll be okay." She kissed his cheek.



Jordan: he kissed her "okay." "Dawn, is there a reason you don't like Marina? Am I missing something?" he asked using the same words she did when she asked him why he cared for her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her "okay." "Dawn, is there a reason you don't like Marina? Am I missing something?" he asked using the same words she did when she asked him why he cared for her.



Dawn: she frowned. "I don't not like her. I just-I tried to kill her and she killed me. It's an awkward relationship."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she frowned. "I don't not like her. I just-I tried to kill her and she killed me. It's an awkward relationship."



Jordan: he hadn't really thought about it in this way "oh, yeah. Remember though she was the one who took care of you, when you were afraid of me, she was the one who buried you, and she wrote that poem for you...with her blood...I never read it."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he hadn't really thought about it in this way "oh, yeah. Remember though she was the one who took care of you, when you were afraid of me, she was the one who buried you, and she wrote that poem for you...with her blood...I never read it."



Dawn: she raised her eyebrows. "Blood? I-I never asked for her to. She buried me? I-I had no idea."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she raised her eyebrows. "Blood? I-I never asked for her to. She buried me? I-I had no idea."



Jordan: "yeah, I didn't realize you didn't know. She was really really torn up when you died. She fully blamed herself for your death. She couldn't believe she had killed someone. She felt terrible. She said she 'talked' to you through visions before you came back, I don't know, but I believe her. She cared so much about you Dawn."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "yeah, I didn't realize you didn't know. She was really really torn up when you died. She fully blamed herself for your death. She couldn't believe she had killed someone. She felt terrible. She said she 'talked' to you through visions before you came back, I don't know, but I believe her. She cared so much about you Dawn."



Dawn: she paled, got up, and stepped back slightly. "I-I can't. No. I can't." She ran into the closet and shut the door, her head spinning.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she paled, got up, and stepped back slightly. "I-I can't. No. I can't." She ran into the closet and shut the door, her head spinning.



Jordan: he was confused by her reaction. Had he said something wrong? He followed her and knocked on the closet door "Dawn, I didn't mean to upset you. Did I say something wrong?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he was confused by her reaction. Had he said something wrong? He followed her and knocked on the closet door "Dawn, I didn't mean to upset you. Did I say something wrong?"



Dawn: "She shouldn't have cared for me. I don't deserve to be cared about."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "She shouldn't have cared for me. I don't deserve to be cared about."



Jordan: "but she did, she does. And I do. Don't say that."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "but she did, she does. And I do. Don't say that."



Dawn: "I don't understand why."


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She smiled. "Sometimes it's just necessary."

Ciel: He smile gently. "I suppose it wouldn't hurt if more people knew that."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She smiled. "Sometimes it's just necessary."  Ciel: He smile gently. "I suppose it wouldn't hurt if more people knew that."



Marcus: he laughed. "I love you sweetheart." He kissed her.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I don't understand why."





danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She smiled. "Sometimes it's just necessary."
> 
> Ciel: He smile gently. "I suppose it wouldn't hurt if more people knew that."



Jordan: he sighed "Dawn, there's nothing to understand. We just really care about you."

Jaycee: she bit her lip "Ciel, I really like you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he sighed "Dawn, there's nothing to understand. We just really care about you."  Jaycee: she bit her lip "Ciel, I really like you."



Dawn: "You shouldn't! There is no reason you should care about me!"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You shouldn't! There is no reason you should care about me!"



Jordan: he sat down on his bed "Dawn, I don't understand why you're so upset all of a sudden. Just a minute ago you were telling me you were okay. I'm sorry I brought this up."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he sat down on his bed "Dawn, I don't understand why you're so upset all of a sudden. Just a minute ago you were telling me you were okay. I'm sorry I brought this up."



Dawn: she stepped out and sighed. "I'm sorry. I'm not used to people caring about me."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she stepped out and sighed. "I'm sorry. I'm not used to people caring about me."



Jordan: he opened his arms for her "you need to get used to it, because I will never stop caring about you."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he opened his arms for her "you need to get used to it, because I will never stop caring about you."



Dawn: she smiled. "Okay." She sat on his lap and hugged him. "I'm sorry. It's weird talking about when I was dead."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. "Okay." She sat on his lap and hugged him. "I'm sorry. It's weird talking about when I was dead."



Jordan: he hugged her back "I know. I shouldn't have brought it up."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he hugged her back "I know. I shouldn't have brought it up."



Dawn: "It hurt. B-but it didn't, Jordan. I-I don't know."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "It hurt. B-but it didn't, Jordan. I-I don't know."



Jordan: "I didn't want to hurt you. I just wanted you to know..." his voice trailed off.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I didn't want to hurt you. I just wanted you to know..." his voice trailed off.



Dawn: "No, you didn't hurt me, d-death did."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: he sighed "Dawn, there's nothing to understand. We just really care about you."
> 
> Jaycee: she bit her lip "Ciel, I really like you."



Ciel: He looked down. 'Probably only like a friend, though...' he thought.

Lynn: "I love you too!"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked down. 'Probably only like a friend, though...' he thought.  Lynn: "I love you too!"



Marcus: he smiled. "Thank you."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "No, you didn't hurt me, d-death did."





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He looked down. 'Probably only like a friend, though...' he thought.
> 
> Lynn: "I love you too!"



Jordan: "oh, I-I can imagine."

Jaycee: "Ciel, the timing is really off, but maybe that doesn't matter. Because I-I believe in fate. Maybe there's a reason you left your wallet at my house that day" she spoke quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "oh, I-I can imagine."  Jaycee: "Ciel, the timing is really off, but maybe that doesn't matter. Because I-I believe in fate. Maybe there's a reason you left your wallet at my house that day" she spoke quietly.



Dawn: she sighed. "Could you sing the song again?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she sighed. "Could you sing the song again?"



Jordan: he smiled "okay." He sang to her.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: "oh, I-I can imagine."
> 
> Jaycee: "Ciel, the timing is really off, but maybe that doesn't matter. Because I-I believe in fate. Maybe there's a reason you left your wallet at my house that day" she spoke quietly.



Ciel: "Maybe..." he half smiled.


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She chuckled. "Let's get home soon."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She chuckled. "Let's get home soon."



Marcus: "Kay."

Dawn: she smiled. "Sing for me every minute of every day. I love it."


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "Maybe..." he half smiled.



Jaycee: She put her shoulders up and looked down. She bit her lip and moved her feet nervously. "Ciel, if you want to kiss me you can. I'm okay with it."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "Kay."
> 
> Dawn: she smiled. "Sing for me every minute of every day. I love it."



Jordan: He smiled "and I love you."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: She put her shoulders up and looked down. She bit her lip and moved her feet nervously. "Ciel, if you want to kiss me you can. I'm okay with it."



Ciel: He was shocked by what she said. "You're sure?"


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He was shocked by what she said. "You're sure?"



Jaycee: She nodded "yeah" she said quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: He smiled "and I love you."



Dawn: she smiled and kissed him. "Your mom won't be home for a while, we have some free time:"


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: He smiled and looked at her. He then lifted her head and kissed her.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He smiled and looked at her. He then lifted her head and kissed her.



OOC: Aww!


----------



## danibryan819

Lynn: She nodded. "So..."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She nodded. "So..."



Marcus: "Wanna do something before going back to Jordan?"


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: Aww!



Ooc: Heehee...so sappy.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Wanna do something before going back to Jordan?"



Lynn: "Sure! Got any ideas?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Sure! Got any ideas?"



Marcus: "Nah, whatever you want to do." He pulled out his wallet "that's under 30 dollars, that's all I got. Like, at all."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ooc: Heehee...so sappy.



OOC: I know.


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Nah, whatever you want to do." He pulled out his wallet "that's under 30 dollars, that's all I got. Like, at all."



Lynn "I might be able to help. Can we head back to Ciel's so I can get some money?"


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn "I might be able to help. Can we head back to Ciel's so I can get some money?"



Marcus: "Nah, I want to pay. It's fine."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled and kissed him. "Your mom won't be home for a while, we have some free time:"





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He smiled and looked at her. He then lifted her head and kissed her.



Jordan: he nodded "yeah, do you want to do something?" 

Jaycee: she was really nervous. She kissed him back and a smile crossed her lips.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he nodded "yeah, do you want to do something?"  Jaycee: she was really nervous. She kissed him back and a smile crossed her lips.



Dawn: "Maybe." She kissed him.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Maybe." She kissed him.



Jordan: he kissed her back. He had some reservations about what they could do that would be safe. Dawn had already been shot and had her rib broken. He wouldn't let her get hurt again.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he kissed her back. He had some reservations about what they could do that would be safe. Dawn had already been shot and had her rib broken. He wouldn't let her get hurt again.



Dawn: she smiled. "Jordan, what would happen if we got married? I still don't understand the concept."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: he nodded "yeah, do you want to do something?"
> 
> Jaycee: she was really nervous. She kissed him back and a smile crossed her lips.



Lynn: "Okay. Will we need a car?"

Ciel: He smiled and sat back.


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Okay. Will we need a car?"  Ciel: He smiled and sat back.



Marcus: "Nope." He pulled her onto his back. "Piggyback rides: best mode of transportation. It's also Eco-friendly."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. "Jordan, what would happen if we got married? I still don't understand the concept."





danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: "Okay. Will we need a car?"
> 
> Ciel: He smiled and sat back.



Jordan: "If we got married? If we got married we would move out of this house and live on our own. We might start a family. There isn't anything overly specific."

Jaycee: she smiled at him and bit her lip.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "If we got married? If we got married we would move out of this house and live on our own. We might start a family. There isn't anything overly specific."  Jaycee: she smiled at him and bit her lip.



Dawn: she looked up slightly. "A-a family? I've never had one of those before."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she looked up slightly. "A-a family? I've never had one of those before."



Jordan: "You could have one."


----------



## danibryan819

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Marcus: "Nope." He pulled her onto his back. "Piggyback rides: best mode of transportation. It's also Eco-friendly."



Lynn: She laughed. "You're crazy."

Ciel: 'What do I do now?' he thought to himself. 'I mean, I would kiss her again, but what if she isn't ready?'


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She laughed. "You're crazy."  Ciel: 'What do I do now?' he thought to himself. 'I mean, I would kiss her again, but what if she isn't ready?'



Marcus: "I know." He smiled.

Dawn: "I-I could have a family? H-how? Are you sure?"


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Lynn: She laughed. "You're crazy."
> 
> Ciel: 'What do I do now?' he thought to himself. 'I mean, I would kiss her again, but what if she isn't ready?'



Jaycee: she looked him in the eye and leaned slightly toward him. She wanted him to kiss her again.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Marcus: "I know." He smiled.
> 
> Dawn: "I-I could have a family? H-how? Are you sure?"



Jordan: "I mean if you get married and have your own kids then you'd have your own family."


----------



## danibryan819

Ciel: 'Just use your instinct for once...common sense can be thrown out the window.' he leaned in and kissed her again.


----------



## disneygirl520

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: 'Just use your instinct for once...common sense can be thrown out the window.' he leaned in and kissed her again.



Jaycee: she wrapped her arms around him as they kissed and then smiled.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I mean if you get married and have your own kids then you'd have your own family."



Dawn: "D-do I want kids?" She asked Jordan. She didn't know what to think at the moment.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "D-do I want kids?" She asked Jordan. She didn't know what to think at the moment.



Jordan: "that's something you have to decide. But you don't have to right now. You have time."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "that's something you have to decide. But you don't have to right now. You have time."



Dawn: "I actually know about children. At least a little bit. I'd be the one that actually has the baby, you need to be caring and loving, it drinks milk, it can't walk or talk, they look adorable in hats, stuff like that."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I actually know about children. At least a little bit. I'd be the one that actually has the baby, you need to be caring and loving, it drinks milk, it can't walk or talk, they look adorable in hats, stuff like that."



Jordan: he smiled "yeah." he stood up and went to his mom's room. He pulled a small photo album from a shelf. He went back to Dawn, "this is me when I was a baby" he said handing the book to her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "yeah." he stood up and went to his mom's room. He pulled a small photo album from a shelf. He went back to Dawn, "this is me when I was a baby" he said handing the book to her.



Dawn: "Aww." She smiled. "I wasn't really ever a child, I kinda just got put in Chemical Alley as a teen." She kissed his cheek. "You are so cute."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Aww." She smiled. "I wasn't really ever a child, I kinda just got put in Chemical Alley as a teen." She kissed his cheek. "You are so cute."



Jordan: he smiled "as a baby or now?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "as a baby or now?"



Dawn: "Both."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Both."



Jordan: he smiled and kissed her. "thanks."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled and kissed her. "thanks."



Dawn: "It's the truth."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "It's the truth."



Jordan: "thank you. You're pretty cute too."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "thank you. You're pretty cute too."



Dawn: she smiled and blushed. "Thanks."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled and blushed. "Thanks."



Jordan: "you're welcome. it's true."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "you're welcome. it's true."



Dawn: she smiled. She laid down. "It still hurts."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. She laid down. "It still hurts."



Jordan: "I'm sure it does. It will for a while. Do you want me to get you ice?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I'm sure it does. It will for a while. Do you want me to get you ice?"



Dawn: "You think it would help?"


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You think it would help?"



Jordan: "it might" he stood and got a large cloth Ice pack from the freezer. he went back to her and carefully lifter her shirt so he could see the stitches. He gently lay the ice over her ribs.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "it might" he stood and got a large cloth Ice pack from the freezer. he went back to her and carefully lifter her shirt so he could see the stitches. He gently lay the ice over her ribs.



Dawn: she shivered slightly. "It's cold."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she shivered slightly. "It's cold."



Jordan: "it's supposed to be. It will help numb the pain." he pulled a blanket over her legs.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "it's supposed to be. It will help numb the pain." he pulled a blanket over her legs.



Dawn: "I know how ice works, dear." She took his hand.


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jaycee: she wrapped her arms around him as they kissed and then smiled.



Ciel: He smiled softly. 'My first real kiss was in my sister's car.' he chuckled to himself.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I know how ice works, dear." She took his hand.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: He smiled softly. 'My first real kiss was in my sister's car.' he chuckled to himself.



Jordan: he smiled "I didn't mean it like that." He lay down next to her.

Jaycee: she was smiling "what?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled "I didn't mean it like that." He lay down next to her.  Jaycee: she was smiling "what?"



Dawn: she laughed, but stopped, it hurt too much. She put her head on his shoulder and yawned.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she laughed, but stopped, it hurt too much. She put her head on his shoulder and yawned.



Jordan: he smiled and then yawned.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled and then yawned.



Dawn: she kissed his chin and fell asleep.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she kissed his chin and fell asleep.



Jordan: he looked over at her and fell asleep next to her.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked over at her and fell asleep next to her.



Dawn: she smiled feeling his presence in her sleep. She never wanted him to leave.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled feeling his presence in her sleep. She never wanted him to leave.



Jordan: he slept peacefully making up for the sleep he had missed the night before.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he slept peacefully making up for the sleep he had missed the night before.



Dawn: she woke up from pain. She kissed his forehead gently and stroked his neck.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she woke up from pain. She kissed his forehead gently and stroked his neck.



Jordan: he slept not noticing she was awake. He smiled slightly.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he slept not noticing she was awake. He smiled slightly.



Dawn: she smiled. She ran a hand through his hair and sat up slightly, holding Jordan and letting his head rest against the healthy side of her chest. She thought about what Jordan had said about Marina.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled. She ran a hand through his hair and sat up slightly, holding Jordan and letting his head rest against the healthy side of her chest. She thought about what Jordan had said about Marina.



Jordan: his eyes fluttered open slightly. He looked up at her and then closed them again.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: his eyes fluttered open slightly. He looked up at her and then closed them again.



Dawn: she smiled and kissed his forehead. She rubbed his arm.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled and kissed his forehead. She rubbed his arm.



Jordan: he looked up at her sleepily. He smiled.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked up at her sleepily. He smiled.



Dawn: "Stop that, it's too cute. You're making my heart melt."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Stop that, it's too cute. You're making my heart melt."



Jordan: "what?" He asked sleepily "I'm not doing anything."


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "what?" He asked sleepily "I'm not doing anything."



Dawn: "You're being sleepy and tired. It's adorable."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "You're being sleepy and tired. It's adorable."



Jordan: "I am tired. It's adorable?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: "I am tired. It's adorable?"



Dawn: "Yes sir, it is."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "Yes sir, it is."



Jordan: he smiled then closed his eyes and fell asleep.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he smiled then closed his eyes and fell asleep.



Dawn: she started singing the song for him, not remembering most of the words, but trying.


----------



## Doodle98

Marcus: he started running down the street with Lynn on his back. He looked back to see the old diner he worked at and shuddered, and started sprinting faster. "they can't hurt me. They can't hurt me anymore..."


----------



## danibryan819

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Jordan: he smiled "I didn't mean it like that." He lay down next to her.
> 
> Jaycee: she was smiling "what?"



Ciel: "You're just so adorable." he muttered.

Lynn: She looked over to Marcus and kissed his cheek. "It'll be okay."


----------



## Doodle98

danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "You're just so adorable." he muttered.  Lynn: She looked over to Marcus and kissed his cheek. "It'll be okay."



Marcus: "I know." He smiled slightly. He ran to a movie theater.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she started singing the song for him, not remembering most of the words, but trying.





danibryan819 said:


> Ciel: "You're just so adorable." he muttered.
> 
> Lynn: She looked over to Marcus and kissed his cheek. "It'll be okay."



Jordan: he slept soundly and snuggled into her slightly. 

Jaycee: "oh, thank you."

OOC: we need a new thread Dani.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he slept soundly and snuggled into her slightly.  Jaycee: "oh, thank you."  OOC: we need a new thread Dani.



Dawn: she smiled and kissed his head.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: she smiled and kissed his head.



Jordan: he breathed slowly and smiled in his sleep.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he breathed slowly and smiled in his sleep.



Dawn: "I'm sorry you have to love me, sweetheart. You don't deserve all these problems I bring."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "I'm sorry you have to love me, sweetheart. You don't deserve all these problems I bring."



Jordan: he woke up "hmm? What did you say?"


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he woke up "hmm? What did you say?"



Dawn: "nothing, love, go back to sleep."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "nothing, love, go back to sleep."



Jordan: he looked up at her puzzled "what did you say?" he asked quietly but he closed his eyes.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Jordan: he looked up at her puzzled "what did you say?" he asked quietly but he closed his eyes.



Dawn: "It doesn't matter."


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Dawn: "It doesn't matter."



Jordan: he dozed off again.


----------



## danibryan819

Ooc: Made the new thread!


----------

